# Topdawg Genetics



## KhaliBudz (Dec 8, 2015)

Did anyone get a chance to cop some Topdawg Genetics? I really want to get the 3 Chems but at $200 man! Has Anyone ran any of their gear yet?


----------



## kermit2692 (Dec 8, 2015)

Lol all these no name seed companies.. Why pay 200 bucks when there's plenty of good genetics going cheaper? Do ya really think they are charging that much because they have something special? Or is it much more likely that they are greedy.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 8, 2015)

kermit2692 said:


> Lol all these no name seed companies.. Why pay 200 bucks when there's plenty of good genetics going cheaper? Do ya really think they are charging that much because they have something special? Or is it much more likely that they are greedy.


While I do generally agree with your comment, and i do believe that the chuckers are making some serrious cash off of popular crosses, I am not sure that it applies in this situation. I thought that Top Dawg (JJ) had some fire and some of the Chem strains were truly special. I assume that is why the price is so high. Althought, I could be totally mistaken here.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm gonna be running Denver diesel and Headcracker at some point this winter. I will throw a journal up when it gets going.


----------



## kermit2692 (Dec 8, 2015)

Idk would be pretty exceptional to the rule of thumb if these guys sprouted out of nowhere and have genetics that are above and beyond the guys doing it for fifty years lol.. Plenty of killer genetics around to be paying prices like that regardless of quality imo..I don't support the greedy


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 8, 2015)

kermit2692 said:


> Idk would be pretty exceptional to the rule of thumb if these guys sprouted out of nowhere and have genetics that are above and beyond the guys doing it for fifty years lol.. Plenty of killer genetics around to be paying prices like that regardless of quality imo..I don't support the greedy


Smh.... JJ is the breeder of tredawg and stardawg. ya know some of the most popular males right now. Just because you don't know them doesn't mean they are nobodies.
You want a legit Chem in seed form then you probably want topdawg seeds.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 8, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> Did anyone get a chance to cop some Topdawg Genetics? I really want to get the 3 Chems but at $200 man! Has Anyone ran any of their gear yet?


I was looking to grab the Chem 91 bx or 3 Chems but with the holidays Idk if I will have the paper to get them now, hopefully some are available in a month.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 8, 2015)

kermit2692 said:


> Lol all these no name seed companies.. Why pay 200 bucks when there's plenty of good genetics going cheaper? Do ya really think they are charging that much because they have something special? Or is it much more likely that they are greedy.


Do your research....

Topdawg has a great reputation for amazing gear and have been around for years, where have you been?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Dec 8, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Smh.... JJ is the breeder of tredawg and stardawg. ya know some of the most popular males right now. Just because you don't know them doesn't mean they are nobodies.
> You want a legit Chem in seed form then you probably want topdawg seeds.


^this...


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 8, 2015)

I knew about the background of JJ and the strains he created- I know his Chem is fire! I just wasn't expecting the 3Chem to be $200. I've been looking forward to getting it for months and when it's here I don't have the bread because I decided to get the limited edition from another breeder.  
Us--->  <---Breeders


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 8, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> I knew about the background of JJ and the strains he created- I know his Chem is fire! I just wasn't expecting the 3Chem to be $200. I've been looking forward to getting it for months and when it's here I don't have the bread because I decided to get the limited edition from another breeder.
> Us--->  <---Breeders


From what I hear his work should be available more often then it ever used to be. The 200 a pack is steep but worth it considering the quality of genetics. I've ran his work for 5 years and have been impressed with the consistent quality and stability of his Chem lines.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 8, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> From what I hear his work should be available more often then it ever used to be. The 200 a pack is steep but worth it considering the quality of genetics. I've ran his work for 5 years and have been impressed with the consistent quality and stability of his Chem lines.


I agree with you 100% I don't mind purchasing quality genetics and believe me if I wasn't getting my mini splits installed this weekend the 3Chems would be in the mail on the way to my house already. I didn't count into effect that getting some mini splits installed would be as expensive as the units themselves. I can't wait to get back on the train and pop some beans. My growrooms is my happy place.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 8, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> I agree with you 100% I don't mind purchasing quality genetics and believe me if I wasn't getting my mini splits installed this weekend the 3Chems would be in the mail on the way to my house already. I didn't count into effect that getting some mini splits installed would be as expensive as the units themselves. I can't wait to get back on the train and pop some beans. My growrooms is my happy place.


mini splits are the shit. They crush it in sealed rooms. Definitely makes sense why you can't swoop a pack but you definitely half to have your room dialed in though. I know both of the current distributors for topdawg and I hear nothing but good things about the future so I'm sure you'll have a chance to swoop at some point.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 8, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> I knew about the background of JJ and the strains he created- I know his Chem is fire! I just wasn't expecting the 3Chem to be $200. I've been looking forward to getting it for months and when it's here I don't have the bread because I decided to get the limited edition from another breeder.
> Us--->  <---Breeders


LOL our predicament is all too the same, waited to here back from sour patch about this drop (still no word back) and when I didn't get an update pulled the trigger on limited edition ggg


----------



## The Knave (Dec 8, 2015)

TDT posted they'll be offering Top Dawg, "coming soon"


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 8, 2015)

Mountain_inceptions and getseedsherenow on ig both have topdawg. Both are on point.


----------



## kermit2692 (Dec 8, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> Do your research....
> 
> Topdawg has a great reputation for amazing gear and have been around for years, where have you been?


I guess anywhere where they aren't selling packs of seeds for two hundred bucks is where I've been.. Never heard of them whether they are new or not. They sure don't have the presence other companies do is what I should have said without more knowledge on them and those companies have never asked for so much money. I just disagree with you guys I've found plenty of killer plants in cheaper stock so why would I pay so much more? But hey where there's a supply there will be demand so more power to him if he is finding customers willing to pay double what his competition is asking. Not me.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 8, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> mini splits are the shit. They crush it in sealed rooms. Definitely makes sense why you can't swoop a pack but you definitely half to have your room dialed in though. I know both of the current distributors for topdawg and I hear nothing but good things about the future so I'm sure you'll have a chance to swoop at some point.


Yea a dialed in sealed room is definitely what I'm aiming for. it's been a process. I know sourpatchseeds has them now I just wanted to get to them before the clubs start selling clones of them.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 8, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> LOL our predicament is all too the same, waited to here back from sour patch about this drop (still no word back) and when I didn't get an update pulled the trigger on limited edition ggg


Oh man!! You at least got some GGG we for sure know their genetics are legitimate. I myself got what I think are some untested genetics. A fire cross for sure but at the price point I got them for they best be some cup quality game changing flowers. Which GGG did you get?


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 8, 2015)

kermit2692 said:


> I guess anywhere where they aren't selling packs of seeds for two hundred bucks is where I've been.. Never heard of them whether they are new or not. They sure don't have the presence other companies do is what I should have said without more knowledge on them and those companies have never asked for so much money. I just disagree with you guys I've found plenty of killer plants in cheaper stock so why would I pay so much more? But hey where there's a supply there will be demand so more power to him if he is finding customers willing to pay double what his competition is asking. Not me.


Topdawg's main dawg does have a great reputation. He's been the keeper of excellent genetics for a long time. I'm sure he had it planned out to eventually capitalize on his well kept genetics. And it's been fairly recent that he started distributing his genetics to the masses. To me there's is a short list of well known elite genetics such as Aficionado, Gage Green Group to name a couple Topdawg in my opinion will join that list in a short amount of time. Also In my opinion You get what you pay for -like you said you can find an awesome plant from a not too expensive pack of seeds but imagine what you can find from an elite pack with pedigree genetics that some breeders have well guarded for years.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 8, 2015)

Some cuts of well guarded mother plants go for thousands and thousands of dollars. Man, I got to learn how to respond to everyone in one post.


----------



## smashcity (Dec 8, 2015)

Hold on, Am I missing something here? where is TDS available to purchase at? I havent seen them stocked in a long time. What seed bank Is IG? I hope not instagram cause I don't deal with social networks like that. I'd like to be way more discreet when purchasing.


----------



## greywind (Dec 8, 2015)

smashcity said:


> Hold on, Am I missing something here? where is TDS available to purchase at? I havent seen them stocked in a long time. What seed bank Is IG? I hope not instagram cause I don't deal with social networks like that. I'd like to be way more discreet when purchasing.


It's instagram...


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 8, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> Oh man!! You at least got some GGG we for sure know their genetics are legitimate. I myself got what I think are some untested genetics. A fire cross for sure but at the price point I got them for they best be some cup quality game changing flowers. Which GGG did you get?


Grabbed the grateful breath f2.
You referring to the hulk breath?


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 8, 2015)

smashcity said:


> Hold on, Am I missing something here? where is TDS available to purchase at? I havent seen them stocked in a long time. What seed bank Is IG? I hope not instagram cause I don't deal with social networks like that. I'd like to be way more discreet when purchasing.


The dankteam says they are getting a drop soon.
http://www.thedankteam.com/new-arrivals/


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 8, 2015)

Yes both companies are on Instagram. They are just starting up.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 8, 2015)

The Dankteam is what used to be NGR (natures Green Remedies)


natro.hydro said:


> Grabbed the grateful breath f2.
> You referring to the hulk breath?


oh nice grab!! Yeah the Hulk Breath i don't know if it was tested. I've now heard it from a couple of people. We should do a trade 2 beans of GBF2 for 2 of HB lol.


----------



## smashcity (Dec 8, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> The dankteam says they are getting a drop soon.
> http://www.thedankteam.com/new-arrivals/


Wow. That kind of sucks from a customers perspective. The only pro I get out of that is that you know what your getting is legit, but there are too many cons that I can think of that out weigh the pros. Sounds so tempting but I'll pass. At least with them selling their own stuff on ig, they can guarantee they get paid instead of awaiting payment and never getting it from seed banks/ middle men


----------



## smashcity (Dec 8, 2015)

I'll be waiting for the dank team s arrival


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 8, 2015)

smashcity said:


> Wow. That kind of sucks from a customers perspective. The only pro I get out of that is that you know what your getting is legit, but there are too many cons that I can think of that out weigh the pros. Sounds so tempting but I'll pass. At least with them selling their own stuff on ig, they can guarantee they get paid instead of awaiting payment and never getting it from seed banks/ middle men


I hear ya. Both of these guys just started up 2 weeks ago and and are working on having websites like all the other seed banks soon. Top Dawg dropped to them first so when the question was asked where can you find top dawg I said them. Like I said they told me they were gonna be more available then ever so I'm not surprised to see other well know seed banks stocking up.


----------



## WindShear (Dec 8, 2015)

I've been interested in top dawg for awhile, and now I can finally get a pack. I'm trying to choose between these strains:

3 Chems
ONYCD
Headcracker

I'm leaning ONYCD, but I want to grab a gem from this drop. Based on what we see of these strains, which has the highest likelihood that we are all still fantasizing about it years later, like Stardawg? Is there anything in the drop on that level?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 8, 2015)

WindShear said:


> I've been interested in top dawg for awhile, and now I can finally get a pack. I'm trying to choose between these strains:
> 
> 3 Chems
> ONYCD
> ...


Those three are all gonna be fire. The 2 ogs and pog have the potiental to be special too.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 8, 2015)

I am running their Guava IX. I just chopped one of them last week with plans to chop the other this week sometime.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 8, 2015)

WindShear said:


> I've been interested in top dawg for awhile, and now I can finally get a pack. I'm trying to choose between these strains:
> 
> 3 Chems
> ONYCD
> ...


Drew is right they are all fire. 
I really want to get the 3chem heard great things about it and also heard TopDawgs Chem is pedigree


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 9, 2015)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I am running their Guava IX. I just chopped one of them last week with plans to chop the other this week sometime.


Do you have any pictures you could share?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 9, 2015)

I love youngbucks who have a few harvests under their belt and think they're top dawg, but haven't done their research. "What the fucks a shantibaba bruv?"


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 9, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> Do you have any pictures you could share?


I will put a few up in the thread over the weekend. Smoking on a dry but not cured bud now and I like it. Strong chem flavor with hints of guava.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 10, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I love youngbucks who have a few harvests under their belt and think they're top dawg, but haven't done their research. "What the fucks a shantibaba bruv?"


Who said that? I wonder if it was a reference to Mr.Nice ( Howard Marks) that's the only Shantibaba I knows. For sure another member of the elite pedigree genetic list. I want to get his Angel's Breath it's going to be some fire!!!!


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 10, 2015)

$$$ Top Dollar genetics $$$

Or Top Dawler...


----------



## pin head (Dec 10, 2015)

gonna pull the trigger on the 3 chems as soon as it drops! 

12 hours till the drop!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 10, 2015)

Here is a picture of Guava IX coming  down tomorrow night. It's ready now.


----------



## smashcity (Dec 10, 2015)

Is this a verified drop? Did JJ say that he would be dropping here. Im not familiar with TDT so just want to know if what I am getting is legit. Im eyeing that sour African (Need a stellar and solid sativa to run during the summer when the temps start to rise. As for the chems I may try them out when they restock. I have too many motorbreaths to run.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 10, 2015)

smashcity said:


> Is this a verified drop? Did JJ say that he would be dropping here. Im not familiar with TDT so just want to know if what I am getting is legit. Im eyeing that sour African (Need a stellar and solid sativa to run during the summer when the temps start to rise. As for the chems I may try them out when they restock. I have too many motorbreaths to run.


They are legit.


----------



## smashcity (Dec 10, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> They are legit.


Thanks


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 10, 2015)

pin head said:


> gonna pull the trigger on the 3 chems as soon as it drops!
> 
> 12 hours till the drop!
> 
> View attachment 3561580


Don't even think about it man! That's mines! Lol I'm jelly. You cashing out!!


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 10, 2015)

pin head said:


> gonna pull the trigger on the 3 chems as soon as it drops!
> 
> 12 hours till the drop!
> 
> View attachment 3561580


Grow journal?


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 10, 2015)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Here is a picture of Guava IX coming View attachment 3561595 down tomorrow night. It's ready now.


Good work! How many females did you get in the pack?


----------



## smashcity (Dec 10, 2015)

Just snagged a pack of sour african whoo hoo


----------



## pin head (Dec 10, 2015)

They are indeed live! I already ordered the 3 chems!  Seriously made my day! woot! woot!


----------



## pin head (Dec 11, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> Grow journal?


Yea definite grow journal.....

Once I got the email about the drop yesterday I started obsessing and couldn't sleep because of it. Literally like a kid on Christmas eve.

Went to check on their site at 1am about 6 hours before they were supposed to go live with the drop according to the count down.

This is typical obsessive compulsive behavior pertaining seeds to me.

They were live early and I ordered.... Just checking back there now the onycd and the 3 chems and the head cracker all gone.

In this case thank god for my obsessive compulsive behavior.

If I hadn't been up dreaming and checked the site I would be pissed as fuck come 7 am eastern time lmao!

I'm so pumped I got this pack! This just made my year!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 11, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> Good work! How many females did you get in the pack?


Okay so I got a 10 pack. I popped 4 initially. 1 didn't pop. Of the other 3, 2 were female. I didn't sex the third one officially, but based on its growth pattern and drastic difference from the 2 females, I culled it from the garden. Normally I would take a cut and flower the cut.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 11, 2015)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Okay so I got a 10 pack. I popped 4 initially. 1 didn't pop. Of the other 3, 2 were female. I didn't sex the third one officially, but based on its growth pattern and drastic difference from the 2 females, I culled it from the garden. Normally I would take a cut and flower the cut.


Oh ok. Are the two females pretty similar phenotype or have you been able to spot any differences.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 11, 2015)

Anyone of you tried the Steephill Labs GenKit?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 11, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> Oh ok. Are the two females pretty similar phenotype or have you been able to spot any differences.


Phenotypes are nearly identical in terms if growth patterns. Obviously it will be a few weeks before I can say in terms of taste and flavor. One was a bit of a faster finisher than the other but as far as I can tell its a fairly stable strain. I didn't notice much difference between the two over the last 8-9 weeks.


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 11, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I love youngbucks who have a few harvests under their belt and think they're top dawg, but haven't done their research. "What the fucks a shantibaba bruv?"


insert foot in mouth...lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 11, 2015)

pin head said:


> They are indeed live! I already ordered the 3 chems!  Seriously made my day! woot! woot!


Grabbed the last pack of 3 Chems. I'm not the biggest fan of how JJ comes across... But I'd be lying if I wasn't very curious. Curious enough to drop the most money I've spent on a pack of beans.


----------



## The Knave (Dec 11, 2015)

Noticed at TDT, Top Dawg's Sour African is listed @ $100 a pk while all the others are $200....only 1pk left.


----------



## smashcity (Dec 11, 2015)

The Knave said:


> Noticed at TDT, Top Dawg's Sour African is listed @ $100 a pk while all the others are $200....only 1pk left.



I saw that too before I bought it. I was wondering why they were 100 bucks cheaper? Maybe flowering time? Maybe potency not as strong when compared to other strains. I don't know. What do you think?


----------



## pin head (Dec 11, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Grabbed the last pack of 3 Chems. I'm not the biggest fan of how JJ comes across... But I'd be lying if I wasn't very curious. Curious enough to drop the most money I've spent on a pack of beans.


Yea, JJ is a 'sour' guy, lol. Believe me tho dude you won't regret your purchase. I am from the 413 and know the circle of guys that chemdog runs with. JJ has the most authentic chem lines out there. Greenthumbs #4 is legit too....


----------



## pin head (Dec 11, 2015)

smashcity said:


> I saw that too before I bought it. I was wondering why they were 100 bucks cheaper? Maybe flowering time? Maybe potency not as strong when compared to other strains. I don't know. What do you think?


That is fricken cool. That sour African was 200 this morning. I would buy that right now If I didn't already run Crockett's sour tangie and had more room.

The african silk and cough went down 50 bucks too....

I'll gladly stay up all night and pay an extra 50 for the 3 hcems tho, lol. I'm good with the landrace sativas.. I'm an indica kind a guy.


----------



## The Knave (Dec 11, 2015)

Well, if you're wanting any, all that's left is African Cough ($150pk, 3 pks left), African Silk ($150pk, 2 pks left), Mandela Haze ($150pk, 3 pks left), Skunk OG ($200pk, 1 pk left), and the Sour African @$100pk, 1 pk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 11, 2015)

Surprised the skunk og isn't gone. Sounds nice to me.


----------



## eyes (Dec 11, 2015)

where is the drop? ig?


----------



## The Knave (Dec 11, 2015)

TDT, TheDankTeam


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 12, 2015)

pin head said:


> Yea, JJ is a 'sour' guy, lol. Believe me tho dude you won't regret your purchase. I am from the 413 and know the circle of guys that chemdog runs with. JJ has the most authentic chem lines out there. Greenthumbs #4 is legit too....


Grown the #4 from GT. One of the best plants i've ever grown.


----------



## pin head (Dec 12, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Surprised the skunk og isn't gone. Sounds nice to me.


Same here. If I hadn't recently given up on the notion of getting any top dawg gear and gone on a seed buying frenzy I would have grabbed That the onycd, the headracker, and 3 chems. 

This is what I've gotten as far as seed go tho so I don't have space time of money to run all that at the moment.... This is what's in the seed jar to weed thru and what I currently run.

Current cuttings:
Tangie 
Affie 
ECSD x MSS (from chemdog's nephew)

Seed jar:

LAs Vegas purple kush - r
Purple valley og - r 
Dippy ellsy - r
Deep blu x sour cherry - r
Fire balls - r 
Hotdog x sour cherry - r
Dog Kush - f
Omega dog - r
Chem dog #4 indica Dom - f
707 headband - f
Emdog - f
Crippy - f
Grand daddy purps - r
Kosher kush - f 
East coast sour diesel - f
Sour tangie - r 
3 chems - r





Bob Zmuda said:


> Grown the #4 from GT. One of the best plants i've ever grown.


That's kuz it's the real deal mang!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 12, 2015)

Anyone have any info on what "Corey" is in the 3 Chems?


----------



## pin head (Dec 12, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Anyone have any info on what "Corey" is in the 3 Chems?


It's the stardog 'Corey cut' named after Corey Haim.....

Here's a breakdown of what's going on in the cross. It's exactly what he says it is. It's 3 chems. Chem 91', chem d, and chem4

3 Chem's strain =

( Corey cut x onycd )

Corey cut is a stardawg cut

So 3 chems is really

Stardawg x ONYCD

Here's a breakdown on those 2 strains......

Stardawg = Chem 4 x tres dog

Tres dawg = Chem d x double dog

Double dawg = chem d x (chem d/ afghani)

Onycd = original nyc diesel

Onycd = chem 91' x tres dawg


So 3 chems has chem 91, chem 4, and chem d with a tiny little sliver of afghani in it..... It's Mostly indica.

Hope that helps....


----------



## eyes (Dec 12, 2015)

The Knave said:


> TDT, TheDankTeam


I waited too long. Well, actually, I didnt know where the drop was so I was too late. Maybe he will throw more packs out there next time.


----------



## eyes (Dec 12, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Grown the #4 from GT. One of the best plants i've ever grown.


30 bux a beans a bit too much for me. Though, I bet it is good.


----------



## pin head (Dec 12, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Anyone have any info on what "Corey" is in the 3 Chems?





pin head said:


> It's the stardog 'Corey cut' named after
> Corey Haim......


Here's a link: 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Stardawg/Unknown_or_Legendary/


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 12, 2015)

eyes said:


> I waited too long. Well, actually, I didnt know where the drop was so I was too late. Maybe he will throw more packs out there next time.


Check out mountaininceptions
Or getseedsherenow on Instagram. They might have some left.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 12, 2015)

Beemo said:


> ended up getting denver diesel, headcracker, and mandela.
> 
> its funny how these fake peeps here, they know who they are.
> talk all that shit about ggg and ngr overpricing them when ggg was at 150.
> ...


NGR always have the best prices along with seedvalut.


----------



## eyes (Dec 12, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Check out mountaininceptions
> Or getseedsherenow on Instagram. They might have some left.


Call me old school but Im a m.o. and snail mail. I can read the comments but I will be dam if I know how to order em as there is no order here button. lol I think it would be easier if they just posted it here. I just saw a post that mountain posted about dming. I guess its like pming or iming. I take it I need to download the app/ Is it Linux friendly?


----------



## genuity (Dec 12, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> Dude I just went back to read who was talking shit about GGG. The only one that brought up GGG was me? I think very highly of them. So why you coming at me all disrespectful?


I'm sure he was not talking to you....


----------



## pin head (Dec 13, 2015)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I got buddy pricing and still paid $100 for a 10 pack of Guava IX. Friend of a friend.


From my understanding you're not getting them under 100 even if you're the friend and not the foaf...

Even at 200 it's worth it. I do understand if they don't have an understanding of the source of the genetics that someone may be weary. JJ is legit tho.

'All I need is 1 mic' .......  Lol...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 13, 2015)

I view $10 per seed a pretty decent deal and about the going rate for quality genetics on the low end. I am very happy with the result but wish I would have pruned it better.


----------



## genuity (Dec 13, 2015)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I view $10 per seed a pretty decent deal and about the going rate for quality genetics on the low end. I am very happy with the result but wish I would have pruned it better.


As long as you trust the breeder,and could care less about what anyone else thinks....thats all that matters.


----------



## pin head (Dec 13, 2015)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I view $10 per seed a pretty decent deal and about the going rate for quality genetics on the low end. I am very happy with the result but wish I would have pruned it better.


Yea man ten bucks is a drop in the bucket....

I assume you took cuts. I'm too lazy to go back and check if you mentioned it up thread.

Assuming you did no worries....

You'll knkw next time to strip that fucke to the top couple sets of branches.

Nothing wrong with seeing how it will bush up on the seed run.

 It's all good


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 13, 2015)

eyes said:


> Call me old school but Im a m.o. and snail mail. I can read the comments but I will be dam if I know how to order em as there is no order here button. lol I think it would be easier if they just posted it here. I just saw a post that mountain posted about dming. I guess its like pming or iming. I take it I need to download the app/ Is it Linux friendly?


I hear ya man I'm not on Instagram either but these guys are my friends so I'm getting the word out there for them. Dm is direct message. It's how they will tell you how you can make the purchase.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 13, 2015)

pin head said:


> Yea man ten bucks is a drop in the bucket....
> 
> I assume you took cuts. I'm too lazy to go back and check if you mentioned it up thread.
> 
> ...


Because I was jammed in my veg space I only took one cut and I don't remember if that was from Plant A or Plant B. I pruned the hell out of it before throwing in flower tent.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 13, 2015)

need more porn in here stat....


----------



## pin head (Dec 13, 2015)

Sadly it's gonna be a few months before I can post any but you can bet I'll be back when I can...


----------



## eyes (Dec 14, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> I hear ya man I'm not on Instagram either but these guys are my friends so I'm getting the word out there for them. Dm is direct message. It's how they will tell you how you can make the purchase.





Drew303fullsun said:


> I hear ya man I'm not on Instagram either but these guys are my friends so I'm getting the word out there for them. Dm is direct message. It's how they will tell you how you can make the purchase.


I hear ya bout IG. If you dont mind, give me a hollar in a pm if any more packs pop up of 3 chems and are a bit easier to obtain. Cheddar in hand.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 14, 2015)

can be had on fb as well.....


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 14, 2015)

eyes said:


> I hear ya bout IG. If you dont mind, give me a hollar in a pm if any more packs pop up of 3 chems and are a bit easier to obtain. Cheddar in hand.


Yea let me know about those 3chems.


----------



## eyes (Dec 14, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> Yea let me know about those 3chems.


All sold out. I tried. May have to order ISP Chem 91 or just wait on JJ to release more.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 14, 2015)

eyes said:


> All sold out. I tried.


Fuck dude!!! We missed out. Now we wait for another release or for clones.


----------



## eyes (Dec 14, 2015)

I know. Im not up on IG or Facebook or Twitter. I probably wont either. So i have to go the slow route to get em.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 14, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> Fuck dude!!! We missed out. Now we wait for another release or for clones.


If you guys are dead set against ordering thru email/ig then might be a while but I might have a line on some 3 Chems packs through seeds r us on ig.
Email them and find out for yourselves, [email protected]
Eta:well sourpatch seed bank actually got back to me quicker (still waiting on seeds r us). Just have to order through the phone which is kinda pita but worth it if I can get some 3 chems, or headcracker.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 14, 2015)

looks like a new seed store on ig called getseedsrighthere...check em out.


----------



## pin head (Dec 14, 2015)

My pack arrived safe and sound.

Both the ig vendors mentioned up thread are out of all the chem lines.
I been waiting a mighty long time for these. I'm germinating 2 right away... Hoping for 9 males and 1 elite female!


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 14, 2015)

whats left....


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 14, 2015)

pin head said:


> My pack arrived safe and sound.
> 
> Both the ig vendors mentioned up thread are out of all the chem lines.
> I been waiting a mighty long time for these. I'm germinating 2 right away... Hoping for 9 males and 1 elite female!
> ...


Go away I hate you! 
Just messing with you... Let me get 1 bean lol


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> If you guys are dead set against ordering thru email/ig then might be a while but I might have a line on some 3 Chems packs through seeds r us on ig.
> Email them and find out for yourselves, [email protected]
> Eta:well sourpatch seed bank actually got back to me quicker (still waiting on seeds r us). Just have to order through the phone which is kinda pita but worth it if I can get some 3 chems, or headcracker.


I know for a fact that sourpatch doesn't have any more.


----------



## pin head (Dec 14, 2015)

That POG looks awesome....


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 14, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> I know for a fact that sourpatch doesn't have any more.


Well damn, wasted his time and mine.... he made it sound like it was possible he might have what I wanted still because he hadn't sold many. 
Oh well I am sure there will be more to come around.


----------



## pin head (Dec 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Oh well I am sure there will be more to come around.



Thats what I was told....


----------



## smashcity (Dec 15, 2015)

Well mine arrived last evening. I must say tdt is legit and I received original breeders sealed pack. Quick and reliable. I will be using tdt from now on. 

On another note does anybody know about these in house genetics freebies that I received? What is purple gsc? What is animal cookies and does anybody have any information on potency and yield from these two strains?


----------



## pin head (Dec 15, 2015)

smashcity said:


> Well mine arrived last evening. I must say tdt is legit and I received original breeders sealed pack. Quick and reliable. I will be using tdt from now on.
> 
> On another note does anybody know about these in house genetics freebies that I received? What is purple gsc? What is animal cookies and does anybody have any information on potency and yield from these two strains?



Same here. I see no reason to send funds oversea and deal with customs anymore after this experience.

I think the purple gsc is just a purple pheno of the gsc but I could be wrong. I didn't spent too much time lookin into it. The animal cookies is gsc X fire OG. Looks like a decent cross.

I found these shots on ig....

Purple gsc




Animal cookies at 70 days... Looks identical to fire OG to me...




I'm giving the ms universe cross to a friend for xmass... 

I no like that type sativa, lol.....


----------



## smashcity (Dec 15, 2015)

pin head said:


> Same here. I see no reason to send funds oversea and deal with customs anymore after this experience.
> 
> I think the purple gsc is just a purple pheno of the gsc but I could be wrong. I didn't spent too much time lookin into it. The animal cookies is gsc X fire OG. Looks like a decent cross.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I was thinking about running them just off the strength that they are fems but I think I'll hold off for a couple of runs. I heard that cookie crosses don't yield well. Plus I don't know anything about their potency. I tend to stay away from the hyped up strains until Im proven wrong. 

But any way those ms universe seeds should produce some crazy product. I had the chance to sample some kali mist x ms universe and it was potent as all hell.


----------



## pin head (Dec 15, 2015)

Yea. It sounds like the type of plant that produces crystal coated resin like the tangie. Very sticky shit for sure.

I already got a few plants like that in my collection tho and they are a pain in the ass to deal and require nets and longer trim times so I'll stick with the ones I run already.

I won't pop the gsc for a long time if I do. I'd have to be bored but never ran a gsc so eventually I'll pop a couple.

The 3 chems on the other hand....


----------



## smashcity (Dec 15, 2015)

Those 3 chems are probably guaranteed fire. If I had an extra 100 I would have snagged them. If I would have known a day earlier about the drop I would've had enough money but hey I think I will run into something with the sour african.

Besides, the wife and I have a motor breath and ecsd s1 about a month into flower that are looking real good. Frosty as hell. I'm trying to figure out what I should run alongside them next round.

I have the
Sour african
Tres sister x Monster cookies
Ecsd x alien kush
Ecsd s1 x rare dankNess sour d og
Motor breath x rare dank Ness sour d og
Tahoe og

Any suggestions?


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 15, 2015)

pin head said:


> Yea. It sounds like the type of plant that produces crystal coated resin like the tangie. Very sticky shit for sure.
> 
> I already got a few plants like that in my collection tho and they are a pain in the ass to deal and require nets and longer trim times so I'll stick with the ones I run already.
> 
> ...


----------



## pin head (Dec 15, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


>


No need to frown. I have plenty of other seeds in my jar. Well over 100...... Otherwise I'd pop away but I got other priorities. 
Like I said tho eventually..... I'll pop em.


----------



## WindShear (Dec 15, 2015)

I missed on TDT drop, I swear it started earlier than the countdown said it would. It appeared everything I wanted sold darned near instantly. I was able to track down a package of Headcracker, so I am happy about that. I was really hyped on the 3 Chem though. I really hope some more of that comes around. 

Oh well, the Headcracker sounds legit as well. Congrats guys!


----------



## pin head (Dec 15, 2015)

The two 3 chem seeds I tossed in a paper towel are opened up @ 24 hours. I'll toss them in some sterile seed start soil in a couple solo cups around 9 or so tonight depending how fast they grow. Definitely not waiting until tomorrow morning. They look mega healthy and I don't want them getting too long before planting...


----------



## eyes (Dec 15, 2015)

pin head said:


> My pack arrived safe and sound.
> 
> Both the ig vendors mentioned up thread are out of all the chem lines.
> I been waiting a mighty long time for these. I'm germinating 2 right away... Hoping for 9 males and 1 elite female!
> ...


babamm! nice. Been cool to see ya pop em.


----------



## eyes (Dec 15, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> If you guys are dead set against ordering thru email/ig then might be a while but I might have a line on some 3 Chems packs through seeds r us on ig.
> Email them and find out for yourselves, [email protected]
> Eta:well sourpatch seed bank actually got back to me quicker (still waiting on seeds r us). Just have to order through the phone which is kinda pita but worth it if I can get some 3 chems, or headcracker.


good heads up!


----------



## pin head (Dec 15, 2015)

I'll upload a pic later on when they come up,... I'll just post them here anyway rather than starting another thread when they are flowering.


----------



## Craig1969SS (Dec 16, 2015)

Order Top Dawg from Barneys. You'll get cup winning genetics without having to lick this "breeders" boots jonesing for a few seeds.


----------



## pin head (Dec 17, 2015)

Craig1969SS said:


> Order Top Dawg from Barneys. You'll get cup winning genetics without having to lick this "breeders" boots jonesing for a few seeds.


Fawk! Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## pin head (Dec 17, 2015)

Here comes the first 3 chems..... Super healthy looking... .


----------



## Craig1969SS (Dec 17, 2015)

pin head said:


> Here comes the first 3 chems..... Super healthy looking... .
> 
> View attachment 3566605


For a thirty dollar seed i see two "super healthy " bent over sugar leaves lol.


----------



## pin head (Dec 20, 2015)

Craig1969SS said:


> For a thirty dollar seed i see two "super healthy " bent over sugar leaves lol.


Typically I do not engage with individuals like you. I'll make an exception. Humble me? You tell me, who should I be getting my genetics from? Who do you suggest?

The pack was 200 dollars by the way. They have free 2nd day air shipping. So it cost 212.00 with the tax included. I ordered the pack at 1 am on Thursday night and had the seeds Monday monring.

You're '30 dollar a seed' estemate is way off. They cost $21.20 each......

I'm fine supporting this guys small seed compony. Obviously you don't understand that concept. That's fine.

You probably think a mercedes and a Honda aren't any different either  lol

Those bent over sugar leaves you were referring..... I think they are looking pretty healthy... you tell me?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 20, 2015)

Maybe because those aren't sugar leaves. I would've just ignored that guy.


----------



## pin head (Dec 20, 2015)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Maybe because those aren't sugar leaves. I would've just ignored that guy.


You mean cotyledons wont sweeten my coffee? Dang, 

You're a better man than me.

Like I said generally I dont engage with comments like that but I ignored him the last time he took a jabband he clearly he doesn't know what the heck he is talking about.

I'm thinking of a word....... TROLL.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 20, 2015)

Yea pin...not sure what he was expecting from a clearly newly sprouted plant. Thing is when people act like jerks nobody helps them, and clearly he needs lots of help if he can't tell difference between sugars and cotyledons. 

Saw you over on Topdawg site today too. Good stuff.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 20, 2015)

By the way this Guava IX is LOUD. I am smelling it through my mason jars.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 20, 2015)

pin head said:


> Typically I do not engage with individuals like you. I'll make an exception. Humble me? You tell me, who should I be getting my genetics from? Who do you suggest?
> 
> The pack was 200 dollars by the way. They have free 2nd day air shipping. So it cost 212.00 with the tax included. I ordered the pack at 1 am on Thursday night and had the seeds Monday monring.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you end up with a Benz and not a Ford Focus! 

That's the thing with genetics...ya never know what's in store. That's also part of the fun of it too.

Good luck...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 20, 2015)

Im in to see results..


----------



## pin head (Dec 20, 2015)

BigLittlejohn said:


> By the way this Guava IX is LOUD. I am smelling it through my mason jars.


Yea bro that's what I've heard about it.

I have only had the pleasure to have tried the ecsd, chem d, and mass super skunk as far as JJ's gear goes. I tried it from chemdog himself tho. I'm from the same place he is and know his circle thru the dead scene.... Used to get my herb off him for about 8 years or so until I switched from growing mushrooms to ganja. I imagine that guava be loud as hell tho. The genes it has sure dictate it.





st0wandgrow said:


> Hopefully you end up with a Benz and not a Ford Focus!
> 
> 
> Good luck...


I own 2 cars now that you mention it.... 

I own a 2015 mercedes c400 and a 2011 Honda accord....

The later is not the same build quality as the former...... It's not the Hondas fault. The mercedes was bred to be better so logically it's better. Zoom! Zoom!  Ya get what ya pay for....


----------



## genuity (Dec 20, 2015)

Clean as a mofo..


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2015)

I always thought there should be a thread to show off our rides. Gettin' ready to ride into town for some tacos and supplies, so I grabbed a shot of the 'grocery getter'.


----------



## pin head (Dec 20, 2015)

genuity said:


> Clean as a mofo..


I only put 2000 miles on it this year...
I ordered it in the spring of 14'..... I accepted delivery in September of 14'...... Def an awesome feeling rolling in a 2015 benz in 2014..... It goes back in a year and I'm ordering a c63 AMG.... The c400 is fast but the 63 is a fuckin supercar.... It's literaly the AMG GT engine in a c class with racing suspension. It has a biturbo v8 pulling 0-60 in 3.5 seconds. Mines quick at 4.7 seconds with the same biturbo v6 as the sl400 but the 63 is a different league. You'll pull a neck muscle flooring the gas pedal.



Amos Otis said:


> I always thought there should be a thread to show off our rides. Gettin' ready to ride into town for some tacos and supplies, so I grabbed a shot of the 'grocery getter'.


I want to see the one you take the wife to dinner in if that's the round towner!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2015)

pin head said:


> I want to see the one you take the wife to dinner in if that's the round towner!


Wife ?!?!! 
uh....no thanks.....but the atmgf is another matter...


----------



## pin head (Dec 20, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Wife ?!?!!
> uh....no thanks.....but the atmgf is another matter...


Fair enough my friend 

The transfer from atmgf 2 atmgf was getting a bit costly as the years went buy. So I decided to keep the one at the time and get a nice car with the money I saved..... Problem is I'm not good at math and the wife costs more than all the girlfriends combined.....


----------



## hyroot (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2015)

pin head said:


> Yea bro that's what I've heard about it.
> 
> I have only had the pleasure to have tried the ecsd, chem d, and mass super skunk as far as JJ's gear goes. I tried it from chemdog himself tho. I'm from the same place he is and know his circle thru the dead scene.... Used to get my herb off him for about 8 years or so until I switched from growing mushrooms to ganja. I imagine that guava be loud as hell tho. The genes it has sure dictate it.
> 
> ...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 20, 2015)

pin head said:


> Yea bro that's what I've heard about it.
> 
> I have only had the pleasure to have tried the ecsd, chem d, and mass super skunk as far as JJ's gear goes. I tried it from chemdog himself tho. I'm from the same place he is and know his circle thru the dead scene.... Used to get my herb off him for about 8 years or so until I switched from growing mushrooms to ganja. I imagine that guava be loud as hell tho. The genes it has sure dictate it.
> 
> ...


I traded in my Beemer for a minivan. Fucking kids.


----------



## pin head (Dec 20, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 3568855 View attachment 3568860


 My kind of taste! excellent choices!


----------



## pin head (Dec 20, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I traded in my Beemer for a minivan. Fucking kids.


I got the first benz before the kids so I can just parlay my man.....

I had 2 audis before the mercs but they were just a bunch of oil trouble....


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2015)

hyroot said:


> View attachment 3568841



I loved my 280Zs - had two - but those wheel caps


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2015)

friggafrigga-fresssh.. doin' cherrypickers all over a lambo


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 22, 2015)

Lol!!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 22, 2015)

This is from my Ig page. Topdawg is the best seed company hands down. Well in my top two. Him and Franchise Gear... Swampboyseeds and a few others are right on the skirt tails. I'll say that True Genetics Hunters that have been on various canna forums for years know about him.

All you "It's safe to grow marijuana" since our State went legal would have No idea. 

Topdawg has been around probably about 2010. I mean how many people know about Pagani U.S Raduno as a Car not many but it still exist and is an exceptional car. 

People need to get outside more.


----------



## pin head (Dec 22, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3570153
> This is from my Ig page. Topdawg is the best seed company hands down. Well in my top two. Him and Franchise Gear... Swampboyseeds and a few others are right on the skirt tails. I'll say that True Genetics Hunters that have been on various canna forums for years know about him.
> 
> All you "It's safe to grow marijuana" since our State went legal would have No idea.
> ...


People just go with the herd. It's easier for them. Just go with the herd and buy commercial shit. Not everyone can shine.....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3570153
> This is from my Ig page. Topdawg is the best seed company hands down. Well in my top two. Him and Franchise Gear... Swampboyseeds and a few others are right on the skirt tails. I'll say that True Genetics Hunters that have been on various canna forums for years know about him.
> 
> All you "It's safe to grow marijuana" since our State went legal would have No idea.
> ...


You're quite impressed with yourself eh? If you're spending so much time on weed forums that you consider yourself above everyone else, maybe it's you that needs to get outside more.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 22, 2015)

pin head said:


> People just go with the herd. It's easier for them. Just go with the herd and buy commercial shit. Not everyone can shine.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570161


It's all good, I prefer to remain tight lipped. Basically what you don't know won't hurt you. I'd like to be like the Jungleboys one day. That collective TLC is insane.


----------



## kindnug (Dec 22, 2015)

So far all I see is some cheap ass packaging with some beans in it.
~3 months+ before you know what those beans gonna do. (If you sprout them immediately)


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2015)

need porn asap.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You again.


Exactly what I thought when I saw you flapping your gums again on here.



Lightgreen2k said:


> just be friends with the breeder or breeders ...


Do you have posters of them hanging in your bedroom?



Lightgreen2k said:


> Don't be mad


I'm not. Just pointing out your condescending remarks.



Lightgreen2k said:


> and for your info I goto many sports events (Baseball, hockey , and basketball ) Concerts too, and art galleries..






Lightgreen2k said:


> I live in a Big City






Lightgreen2k said:


> Get *you're* feeble mind Right!!!!


your



Lightgreen2k said:


> No one said they were better.


You imply it with your every post.



Lightgreen2k said:


> Miss with the Bullshit !


I'm right on the mark with you, son.


----------



## Beemo (Dec 22, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Exactly what I thought when I saw you flapping your gums again on here.
> Do you have posters of them hanging in your bedroom?
> I'm not. Just pointing out your condescending remarks.
> 
> ...


can there be a thread without this guy??? nothing but negatively and bs from him...
if a breeder charges over $100 he's in there bumpin his gums.... 

lets see. your in dj short thread, loompa thread, ggg thread. all talkin shit...
and thats just the ones i look at... i bet theres atleast 10 more

you gave dj short such a bad taste, he dont even come around here anymore...
but yet,,,, im da asshole.......................................


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 22, 2015)

kindnug said:


> So far all I see is some cheap ass packaging with some beans in it.
> ~3 months+ before you know what those beans gonna do. (If you sprout them immediately)


those were from three-four years ago.
His packaging was never flimsy plastic material. So far you know absolutely nothing about top dawg. It might be good to read a thread or two on icmag. His packaging has changed. People have seed stock from 10-20 years ago.



some of the seeds Germed in the summer. Everything I Popped germinated.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 22, 2015)

Beemo said:


> can there be a thread without this guy??? nothing but negatively and bs from him...
> if a breeder charges over $100 he's in there bumpin his gums....
> 
> lets see. your in dj short thread, loompa thread, ggg thread. all talkin shit...
> ...


awesome thanks for that tidbit ...

Mr @st0wandgrow I now see why you're so sensitive . Jealousy. Love and Envy at the sametime, but just a slice more on the darkside.


----------



## kindnug (Dec 22, 2015)

I've been on ICmag for years, already smoked some topdawg tres dawg.
Every female plant isn't a keeper, no matter how much you pay for the beans.

I already knew those beans were a few years old because I've already smoked a few pheno of that tres dawg; I was fuckin w/ you for not sprouting those yet...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 22, 2015)

Beemo said:


> can there be a thread without this guy??? nothing but negatively and bs from him...
> if a breeder charges over $100 he's in there bumpin his gums....
> 
> lets see. your in dj short thread, loompa thread, ggg thread. all talkin shit...
> ...


You're just salty because you have to eat Ramen noodles to support your seed habit. lol


----------



## Beemo (Dec 23, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> awesome thanks for that tidbit ...
> 
> Mr @st0wandgrow I now see why you're so sensitive . Jealousy. Love and Envy at the sametime, but just a slice more on the darkside.


he drives a minivan... enough said...

why are you really in here???? i know for a fact you cant afford topdawg... just like in the other threads....
just because you dont have $ or a job to get it. doesnt mean going into threads and crashing the party...
let the paying peeps show what they got, instead of U chasing them away, like you always do....


----------



## kindnug (Dec 23, 2015)

Nah he wants that Oriental...


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2015)

Settle down kids.......


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 24, 2015)

if that really was dj's son, i don't want anything from that twat!


----------



## genuity (Dec 24, 2015)

Let's keep it to top dawg....

You all have said more than enough to fill a book,it's the holidays, and work is the last thing I want to do...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Let's keep it to top dawg....
> 
> You all have said more than enough to fill a book,it's the holidays, and work is the last thing I want to do...


Word breh


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> God....


Yes ! 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## genuity (Dec 24, 2015)

You guys keep talking about nothing,if it has anything to do with top dawg...it will stay up.

I chop his post also...it's better than a warning.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> You guys keep talking about nothing,if it has anything to do with top dawg...it will stay up.
> 
> I chop his post also...it's better than a warning.



Enough about chopping lol. My Jamaican landrace is at 15 weeks and looks like it's never going to finish..... a little levity. It is true.


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3570153
> This is from my Ig page. Topdawg is the best seed company hands down. Well in my top two. Him and Franchise Gear... Swampboyseeds and a few others are right on the skirt tails. I'll say that True Genetics Hunters that have been on various canna forums for years know about him.
> 
> All you "It's safe to grow marijuana" since our State went legal would have No idea.
> ...


JJNYC best breeders around hands down..been around way longer then 10'.


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

kindnug said:


> So far all I see is some cheap ass packaging with some beans in it.
> ~3 months+ before you know what those beans gonna do. (If you sprout them immediately)


Haaaa those are all Chem lineage and only verified bank! Of Chems ...tres dawg !!!! Guava is a Stardawg! Tre Og is Tahoe Og cross tres dawg!! Tre sister is tre and ChemSis ....labels don't matter. Look like this


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> those were from three-four years ago.
> His packaging was never flimsy plastic material. So far you know absolutely nothing about top dawg. It might be good to read a thread or two on icmag. His packaging has changed. People have seed stock from 10-20 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 3570265
> ...




Pretty much!! Top dawg takeover! Closest to JJ is Bodhi and never herd of top dawg those guys wtf. SourDog crew wouldn't be smoking diesels without them lot lot more!!


----------



## kindnug (Dec 29, 2015)

Read the next post, it was a joke that neither of you understood.
Why buy them if your not going to grow them?



kindnug said:


> I was fuckin w/ you for not sprouting those yet...


I don't let seeds gather dust that are known to be great either...
3-4 years sittin' on dem beans is dumb


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

pin head said:


> Yea bro that's what I've heard about it.
> 
> I have only had the pleasure to have tried the ecsd, chem d, and mass super skunk as far as JJ's gear goes. I tried it from chemdog himself tho. I'm from the same place he is and know his circle thru the dead scene.... Used to get my herb off him for about 8 years or so until I switched from growing mushrooms to ganja. I imagine that guava be loud as hell tho. The genes it has sure dictate it.
> 
> ...


413


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

kindnug said:


> Read the next post, it was a joke that neither of you understood.
> Why buy them if your not going to grow them?
> 
> 
> ...


Never vaulted beans huh? I've cracked 12 20 year old beans just how store them Got 20 top dawgs going and multiple ChemFam strains going clone only. Just popped 12 year old Sensi seeds. Not worried about bean stash.


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

Beemo said:


> can there be a thread without this guy??? nothing but negatively and bs from him...
> if a breeder charges over $100 he's in there bumpin his gums....
> 
> lets see. your in dj short thread, loompa thread, ggg thread. all talkin shit...
> ...


Dj short??? Who cares if he comes on anyway boring strains


----------



## kindnug (Dec 29, 2015)

No need to vault beans, I got my 3chem in dirt asap.
I'm not collecting beans, I'm growing them.


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

kindnug said:


> No need to vault beans, I got my 3chem in dirt asap.
> I'm not collecting beans, I'm growing them.


 I understand so do u breed?


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

kindnug said:


> No need to vault beans, I got my 3chem in dirt asap.
> I'm not collecting beans, I'm growing them.


I've got 4 3chems and popped a lot gonna vault some later breeding ideas ....


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 29, 2015)

TenEmies said:


> Never vaulted beans huh? I've cracked 12 20 year old beans just how store them Got 20 top dawgs going and multiple ChemFam strains going clone only. Just popped 12 year old Sensi seeds. Not worried about bean stash.


I doubt kindnug has been growing over five years. He would have know about JJ Nyc and his packaging. Also if he had been growing for sometime he would have know that you can store beans for even up to 10 plus years.
@kindnug 

plus people still have original packs of sensiseedbank Skunk and other old time strains. 

I don't know since the industry went legal alot of people have a bit to say.

@kindnug do you have any pics of "old grows"... 

plus some of those seeds have been grown and it's called buy two packs and vault the other.


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

Craig1969SS said:


> For a thirty dollar seed i see two "super healthy " bent over sugar leaves lol.



Ohhh I pay 100$ pack and 50$. Unreleased or discontinued ....DnL ..nyc Chem. Love the chem91 BX .. MSS Chem ...AJ cut...i95...candy Chem....list on On


----------



## kindnug (Dec 29, 2015)

No real breeding, If I did I would make room for a vault though.

I have chucked pollen a few times, TK bx and Golden Triangle F2
Used a sticky stinky stretchy Golden Triangle male(even pods were covered)

Got a few hundred beans of each, but only grew 40 of the F2 + gave away the rest to friends with larger rooms.

3 keeper from 22 females of the F2, buddy gave me a clone from the Bx that is just a frostier TK(even stems were totally covered)
I don't know how many beans he ran to find that 1, but I gave him ~200 seed.


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I doubt kindnug has been growing over five years. He would have know about JJ Nyc and his packaging. Also if he had been growing for sometime he would have know that you can store beans for even up to 10 plus years.
> @kindnug
> 
> plus people still have original packs of sensiseedbank Skunk and other old time strains.
> ...


Exactly!!! Old Sensi packs! Still pop


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> Fuck dude!!! We missed out. Now we wait for another release or for clones.



TOP DAWG HAVING ANOTHER RELEASE VERY SOON FIRST WEEK OR SECOND IN jan16'


----------



## kindnug (Dec 29, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I doubt kindnug has been growing over five years. He would have know about JJ Nyc and his packaging. Also if he had been growing for sometime he would have know that you can store beans for even up to 10 plus years.
> @kindnug
> 
> plus people still have original packs of sensiseedbank Skunk and other old time strains.
> ...


Wow, I know you CAN store beans for 30 years.
If you've already grown a few packs, how many females did you keep?
Did you find any sticky stinky males? 
Are you saving the other packs for breeding purposes?(would be the only excuse I know of for storing long term)

Been growing for 27 years, Probably longer than some of you have been on this Earth.
Your assumptions are way off.
I already knew about JJ old packaging + it was a joke that just flew right over your heads.


----------



## kindnug (Dec 29, 2015)

I don't post evidence here, and I don't keep pictures of any old grows.
Have Instagram pics of my recent grows/buds, but only people I know IRL get to see.


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

kindnug said:


> Wow, I know you CAN store beans for 30 years.
> If you've already grown a few packs, how many females did you keep?
> Did you find any sticky stinky males?
> Are you saving the other packs for breeding purposes?(would be the only excuse I know of for storing long term)
> ...


Some no good phenoz some very good I just plan ahead and sometimes only have so much room so do lots of BX also and like have a few beans of ea strain vaulted incase some bs happens. Friend fries my plants on vacation things like that so won't loose genetic cause left emergency beans plus like to try picture crosses in my head and don't need some of the packs right away


----------



## kindnug (Dec 29, 2015)

Now that makes sense!


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

kindnug said:


> All these seed packs and no keepers? Waste of time/money if you ask me.


I have lots of em and def keepers


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 29, 2015)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

Top dawgs never suck always killer packs JJNYC is the best


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 29, 2015)

kindnug said:


> Wow, I know you CAN store beans for 30 years.
> If you've already grown a few packs, how many females did you keep?
> Did you find any sticky stinky males?
> Are you saving the other packs for breeding purposes?(would be the only excuse I know of for storing long term)
> ...


there was a guva13 keeper and also a large pheno of d haze that was kept. the short pheno was alright too of dhaze.

Chem sister was good too. (Tres sister)

I guess it was a joke, that fly over my head. saying all you see is cheap as plastic didn't seem like a joke though , it seemed or read like you were criticizing the packaging of Topdawg.

The purpose of vaulting beans is if you loose the mother plant or pheno's you can hopefully find something similar in the vaulted pack?

You really can't breed, we'll have a selection from one pack.


----------



## kindnug (Dec 29, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> This thread is hilarious.


Indeed...


----------



## kindnug (Dec 29, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> there was a guva13 keeper and also a large pheno of d haze that was kept. the short pheno was alright too of dhaze.
> 
> Chem sister was good too.
> 
> ...


Sarcasm, what's in the bag matters more than the packaging itself.


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> there was a guva13 keeper and also a large pheno of d haze that was kept. the short pheno was alright too of dhaze.
> 
> Chem sister was good too. (Tres sister)
> 
> ...


Exactly!!


----------



## kindnug (Dec 29, 2015)

Did you find replica phenotypes in the packs already run?
If not, I wouldn't expect to find a similar pheno in just a couple 10pk.

Considering they're mostly Bx and worked lines they should have similar pheno.
20 3chems in the dirt 2 days ago, 100% germ

Is it just a restock in Jan or new stuff? Where you find this info?


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

Chem 4 Fam cut


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

kindnug said:


> Did you find replica phenotypes in the packs already run?
> If not, I wouldn't expect to find a similar pheno in just a couple 10pk.
> 
> Considering they're mostly Bx and worked lines they should have similar pheno.
> ...



Spending time to stabilize the strain makes it more likely to have phenoz very close or all mostly same I've got a lot stable from Top dawg


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

kindnug said:


> Did you find replica phenotypes in the packs already run?
> If not, I wouldn't expect to find a similar pheno in just a couple 10pk.
> 
> Considering they're mostly Bx and worked lines they should have similar pheno.
> ...



Bran new Top Dawg strains coming very soon!


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

kindnug said:


> Did you find replica phenotypes in the packs already run?
> If not, I wouldn't expect to find a similar pheno in just a couple 10pk.
> 
> Considering they're mostly Bx and worked lines they should have similar pheno.
> ...


Friends of them and follow their Instagram they on there a lot already mentioned early Jan new drops ....I'm a distributer for them sometimes also


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

kermit2692 said:


> Lol all these no name seed companies.. Why pay 200 bucks when there's plenty of good genetics going cheaper? Do ya really think they are charging that much because they have something special? Or is it much more likely that they are greedy.



No name companies!!!!! Top dawg is THE Chemdog Diesel lineage source! For seeds...very well known and the 200 isn't from them it's a third party seller who hikes to 200$ not them. Not greedy and 100% customer feedback I've seen Legend grade strains. Idk what u buy but u been under a rock


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

kermit2692 said:


> Idk would be pretty exceptional to the rule of thumb if these guys sprouted out of nowhere and have genetics that are above and beyond the guys doing it for fifty years lol.. Plenty of killer genetics around to be paying prices like that regardless of quality imo..I don't support the greedy


Been Round mid 2k!! They been working with Chemdog since 90s!!!!! Def underground til recent but tres dawg and Stardawg been a staple for while and these guys did diesels helping sour d breed AJ. There prob the most trusted company I know cause it's verified and no one sells Chems diesels like them. Cause they helped start it! People need open google do little research no Chem no ogk no sour d. These guys put in work. Like said its third party hike up$


----------



## kindnug (Dec 29, 2015)

Breeder's already know banks/distributors gonna double up(minimum) on their prices.
Some end up in auctions for outrageous amounts.


----------



## TenEmies (Dec 29, 2015)

kermit2692 said:


> I guess anywhere where they aren't selling packs of seeds for two hundred bucks is where I've been.. Never heard of them whether they are new or not. They sure don't have the presence other companies do is what I should have said without more knowledge on them and those companies have never asked for so much money. I just disagree with you guys I've found plenty of killer plants in cheaper stock so why would I pay so much more? But hey where there's a supply there will be demand so more power to him if he is finding customers willing to pay double what his competition is asking. Not me.


There on Adam Dunn show all time and no one has the Chem diesels like them and OGs and dankest flowers out ...it's only way most people can enjoy real Chem buds and sour diesels ...if blue dream or a EU company is your thing ya keep with that save few bucks when the top dawg gear fetches 6-800 $ more per unit just on quality


----------



## Lucky88 (Jan 2, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> Never vaulted beans huh? I've cracked 12 20 year old beans just how store them Got 20 top dawgs going and multiple ChemFam strains going clone only. Just popped 12 year old Sensi seeds. Not worried about bean stash.


How do you store beans for that long I've got some I'd like to store long term and do some crosses in future. Been stocking up on rice and jam jars just not sure to put them in freezer or fridge and have read mixed reviews on both ie freezer kills seeds and fridge promotes moisture. Figured the rice would kill the moisture if I put it in jam jar with seeds but I'd like the insight of someone who has stored seeds 10 plus years thanks


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 2, 2016)

Lucky88 said:


> How do you store beans for that long I've got some I'd like to store long term and do some crosses in future. Been stocking up on rice and jam jars just not sure to put them in freezer or fridge and have read mixed reviews on both ie freezer kills seeds and fridge promotes moisture. Figured the rice would kill the moisture if I put it in jam jar with seeds but I'd like the insight of someone who has stored seeds 10 plus years thanks


If you have a newer fridge you can put them in the fruits/ veg container. put a few Silca packs in with it or rice. The temperature is about 39 fahrenheit. some people put it at 42 Fahrenheit. 

Google is your best friend and just a boolean search will find you lots of information from people who have stored their seeds.


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 2, 2016)

Lucky88 said:


> How do you store beans for that long I've got some I'd like to store long term and do some crosses in future. Been stocking up on rice and jam jars just not sure to put them in freezer or fridge and have read mixed reviews on both ie freezer kills seeds and fridge promotes moisture. Figured the rice would kill the moisture if I put it in jam jar with seeds but I'd like the insight of someone who has stored seeds 10 plus years thanks



I would use a food sealer vacuum sealer and suck out all the air too it's completely as tight as possible wrap that up put it in the little mason jar and keep it stored 60's not hot not too cold temperature in between and a dark area were no light can get to it ...and say eight years from now you want to use those seeds there's also the recipes of stuff to mix in water that will kind of wake you seats back up Per se


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 2, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> Exactly!!



Real ChemSis grown by ChemFam member! Reeeeeeeeks


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 2, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> I would use a food sealer vacuum sealer and suck out all the air too it's completely as tight as possible wrap that up put it in the little mason jar and keep it stored 60's not hot not too cold temperature in between and a dark area were no light can get to it ...and say eight years from now you want to use those seeds there's also the recipes of stuff to mix in water that will kind of wake you seats back up Per se



Don't ever freeze the seeds or get them wet when you're going to store them because they're going to want to germinate


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 2, 2016)

smashcity said:


> Hold on, Am I missing something here? where is TDS available to purchase at? I havent seen them stocked in a long time. What seed bank Is IG? I hope not instagram cause I don't deal with social networks like that. I'd like to be way more discreet when purchasing.



Instagram tds on there most and see the seed drop dates where to buy....seems like those the new forms Facebook and Instagram no one's really on these lol. Not saying you but mostly unintelligent growers


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 2, 2016)

KhaliBudz said:


> Anyone of you tried the Steephill Labs GenKit?


There one of the best and give me the most true accurate reason not what you want to see what the real numbers are


----------



## eyes (Jan 3, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> Instagram tds on there most and see the seed drop dates where to buy....seems like those the new forms Facebook and Instagram no one's really on these lol. Not saying you but mostly unintelligent growers


I am not sure why these guys just dont stay on a dedicated pot sites instead of a public run corporate server where security is zilch. I thought most of us that frequent the mj forums either here, IC or others can find out just as well as opposed to instagram and such.


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 3, 2016)

I just joined Instagram. Can't see anything about them releasing any seeds at a given date. Guess I'll just have to check it regularly. Seems impossible to find beans from these guys.


----------



## eyes (Jan 3, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I just joined Instagram. Can't see anything about them releasing any seeds at a given date. Guess I'll just have to check it regularly. Seems impossible to find beans from these guys.


I hear ya. You need to weed through all the comments and pics to find out. scroll down through the comments in each picture to find out where they commented and announced. I think its easier here.


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 4, 2016)

eyes said:


> I am not sure why these guys just dont stay on a dedicated pot sites instead of a public run corporate server where security is zilch. I thought most of us that frequent the mj forums either here, IC or others can find out just as well as opposed to instagram and such.




There all on there big growers to beginners insta is half ganja pics anyway shatter companies It's to much to police ..my first forum and I'm other way I like Instagram even FB u can talk to top dawg or lots good breeders idk these forums full of seems angry people or straight jerks..know it All and I've seen so much wrong info on here about strains ect forms and the circle of friends I know all over the country think they're pretty much just in a bad place to get advice because you don't really know the person is


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 4, 2016)

eyes said:


> I hear ya. You need to weed through all the comments and pics to find out. scroll down through the comments in each picture to find out where they commented and announced. I think its easier here.


End this week. There's a page or a picture about three or 45 then called Money Mike packs and it says being released early January you didn't see that.


----------



## eyes (Jan 4, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> End this week. There's a page or a picture about three or 45 then called Money Mike packs and it says being released early January you didn't see that.


I will have to go check it out. Thanks


----------



## WindShear (Jan 5, 2016)

It looks like all the new drops are butter skunk crosses. Does anyone have experience with the butter skunk? I know there is some info on IC Mag, but the write up leaves something to be desired. I'm thinking about trying for a pack of the familia funk.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 5, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I just joined Instagram. Can't see anything about them releasing any seeds at a given date. Guess I'll just have to check it regularly. Seems impossible to find beans from these guys.


Mountain_imceptions and get seeds here now on Instagram will have the new drop soon.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry mountain_inceptions


----------



## pin head (Jan 6, 2016)

I upped the 3 chems to 5 I talked to mountain inception last week about that tre butter. They are getting it in this week from what they said. I'm getting a pack of them when it arrives... Getseedsherenow will also have them.


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 9, 2016)

The butter skunk is the secret sour diesel male and it should be pretty good and pretty sowwwa:)


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 9, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> The butter skunk is the secret sour diesel male and it should be pretty good and pretty sowwwa:)


really! that the hawaiian or whatever?


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 9, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> really! that the hawaiian or whatever?



Ya that's what JJ or TD says very interested and has to be epic knowing that crew never a let down. Only place to get real verified diesel Chemdog lines


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 9, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> Ya that's what JJ or TD says very interested and has to be epic knowing that crew never a let down. Only place to get real verified diesel Chemdog lines


nice! wish i could snag some of these!


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 9, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> nice! wish i could snag some of these!



U can follow them on Instagram and they tell you when they release and where to get them if u have trouble finding where to get send a msg il give u some online outlets


----------



## pin head (Jan 9, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> Ya that's what JJ or TD says very interested and has to be epic knowing that crew never a let down. Only place to get real verified diesel Chemdog lines


Being native to the 413 and knowing the chemdog crew i can attest to this as fact and not legend.

The original chem is still alive in the 413 and its a fact that JJ was given the genetics in the early 90's..... 

TenEmies is spot on with these claim. :thumbup:

There are obiously many breeders with the chem in their lines but JJ is where they got it from before it was passed around the breeding community.

No one preserved the chem lines as well as JJ and chemdog himself. Having tried a lot of chem from a lot of other breeders that's the conclusion Ive come to...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 9, 2016)

shoutout to amherst n palmero


----------



## pin head (Jan 9, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> shoutout to amherst n palmero


----------



## pnwmystery (Jan 9, 2016)

pin head said:


> I upped the 3 chems to 5 I talked to mountain inception last week about that tre butter. They are getting it in this week from what they said. I'm getting a pack of them when it arrives... Getseedsherenow will also have them.
> 
> View attachment 3579775


Can't wait to see those all grown up.


----------



## pin head (Jan 9, 2016)

pnwmystery said:


> Can't wait to see those all grown up.


You and me both.
Shit, even fully veged will do for now.....


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> shoutout to amherst n palmero


Amherst all day


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

pin head said:


> View attachment 3582029


Twans!!!!


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> really! that the hawaiian or whatever?


Secrect sour diesel male is butter skunk and Chemdog are all around def 413 Co other spots but yes JJ Skunk VA ICcollective and Chem def kept alive and still rocking this long JJ has done the most breeding and def is carrying the torch on Chem diesel beans


----------



## pin head (Jan 15, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> Secrect sour diesel male is butter skunk and Chemdog are all around def 413 Co other spots but yes JJ Skunk VA ICcollective and Chem def kept alive and still rocking this long JJ has done the most breeding and def is carrying the torch on Chem diesel beans


Speaking of diesel there still a few packs kicking around. JJ posted a Chem91 backcross on ig yesterday that is knocked up and almost ready so that will be on the horizon...

http://seedsherenow.com/brand/top-dawg/


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

pin head said:


> Speaking of diesel there still a few packs kicking around. JJ posted a Chem91 backcross on ig yesterday that is knocked up and almost ready so that will be on the horizon...
> 
> http://seedsherenow.com/brand/top-dawg/



Saw that! The 91bx using Tres dawg. So it's got D in there to Afg must be epic! Ya saw that epic!! He's such a bad ass breeder


----------



## pin head (Jan 15, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> Saw that! The 91bx using Tres dawg. So it's got D in there to Afg must be epic! Ya saw that epic!! He's such a bad ass breeder


Yea.  Thats an understatement. I'm trying to scoop as much of his gear as I can... Chem lines mainly though. I'm not as much of a fan of the landrace sativas or hazes... wheather they are from JJ or not.


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

pin head said:


> Yea.  Thats an understatement. I'm trying to scoop as much of his gear as I can... Chem lines mainly though. I'm not as much of a fan of the landrace sativas or hazes... wheather they are from JJ or not.


Same here he always has Chems diesels some tres dWg ogz. Always Chems in a release


----------



## pin head (Jan 15, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> Same here he always has Chems diesels some tres dWg ogz. Always Chems in a release


Well he'll always have a customer that will always post his gear here then.

I'm not gonna be shy with my camera when I grow his strains.


----------



## torontomeds (Jan 20, 2016)

My Chem gifted to me by an unknown source via IC
















Sour from the same source:





Dried nug Sour:


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 21, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> Saw that! The 91bx using Tres dawg. So it's got D in there to Afg must be epic! Ya saw that epic!! He's such a bad ass breeder


How long have you been following JJ?

just recently , have any his old gear,...


----------



## pin head (Jan 29, 2016)

Just a little heads up for anyone interested.. There will be another drop happening next week after the cup...  Be there or be square! lol...

There was also a small pre-drop before the cannabis cup in San Bernardino this weekend.

I scooped up a couple packs.

one each stardawg f2 and stardawg guava f2...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 29, 2016)

Guava IX is the strongest thing I've ever run. It literally puts me on my ass after I smoke it. You are going to like it a lot pinhead


----------



## pin head (Jan 29, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Guava IX is the strongest thing I've ever run. It literally puts me on my ass after I smoke it. You are going to like it a lot pinhead



Ecellent!
That is exactly what I am looking for BLJ.... ! 

Next week the butter crosses drop too,... I'm grabbing a tre butter and a familia funk out of the three. Going to skip the msg...

I popped another 3chems last week and it is healthy as can be on the 3rd node..

The 2 in veg will be flowered next week. Pretty sure its 1 male 1 female... I'll probably hack the male down to a single nut and flower him in isolation for his pollen if so.... I'll also keep his clone until I get a better 3chems male to clone... The female is really fricken healthy...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 29, 2016)

I popped 3 & got 2 females and the dude was pretty easy to identify. I can't blaze it if I have something to do.


----------



## pin head (Jan 29, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I popped 3 & got 2 females and the dude was pretty easy to identify. I can't blaze it if I have something to do.


Makes sense considering all the chem in the lineage


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 30, 2016)

That Stardawg ix is very coveted Stardawg Corey Haim cut X Stardawg pretty sure if can get that too!! JJ TDS Rock the house releasing gems for masses!


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 30, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How long have you been following JJ?
> 
> just recently , have any his old gear,...


While love JJ TDS


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 30, 2016)

pin head said:


> Speaking of diesel there still a few packs kicking around. JJ posted a Chem91 backcross on ig yesterday that is knocked up and almost ready so that will be on the horizon...
> 
> http://seedsherenow.com/brand/top-dawg/


Think the 91bx might be in post cup release::


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 30, 2016)

pin head said:


> Ecellent!
> That is exactly what I am looking for BLJ.... !
> 
> Next week the butter crosses drop too,... I'm grabbing a tre butter and a familia funk out of the three. Going to skip the msg...
> ...





eyes said:


> I hear ya. You need to weed through all the comments and pics to find out. scroll down through the comments in each picture to find out where they commented and announced. I think its easier here.





WindShear said:


> It looks like all the new drops are butter skunk crosses. Does anyone have experience with the butter skunk? I know there is some info on IC Mag, but the write up leaves something to be desired. I'm thinking about trying for a pack of the familia funk.


Butter skunk is a sour male guess very good one


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 30, 2016)

kermit2692 said:


> I guess anywhere where they aren't selling packs of seeds for two hundred bucks is where I've been.. Never heard of them whether they are new or not. They sure don't have the presence other companies do is what I should have said without more knowledge on them and those companies have never asked for so much money. I just disagree with you guys I've found plenty of killer plants in cheaper stock so why would I pay so much more? But hey where there's a supply there will be demand so more power to him if he is finding customers willing to pay double what his competition is asking. Not me.


200$ is from 3rd party supplies not TDS


----------



## pin head (Jan 30, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> Think the 91bx might be in post cup release::


Yea, it's supposed to come next week pretty sure ong with the butter crossss.... 

Next week is supposed to be a big drop from what I hear....


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 30, 2016)

People sleep on how sick rad is JJ releasing these gems been very hard get til recent but gonna stock up on Chems diesels til they stop. All about TDS rite now


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 30, 2016)

Or "I'd never pay 200$". Forgot the 200$ when see the flame TDS is letting loose


----------



## pin head (Jan 30, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> People sleep on how sick rad is JJ releasing these gems been very hard get til recent but gonna stock up on Chems diesels til they stop. All about TDS rite now


Yea.... I'm literally selling off / clearing out 90% of my seed stash and replacing it with all Topdawg Chem's this year bro.

This is going to be a year of fire in the 413!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 31, 2016)

pin head said:


> Yea.... I'm literally selling off / clearing out 90% of my seed stash and replacing it with all Topdawg Chem's this year bro.
> 
> This is going to be a year of fire in the 413!


are you mycotek on instagram..


----------



## pin head (Jan 31, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> are you mycotek on instagram..


Yup. That's me...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2016)

pin head said:


> Yup. That's me...


hows that ecsd x mss?


----------



## pin head (Feb 1, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> hows that ecsd x mss?


I wasn't told too much about. The person who gave me the seeds is related to chemdog and he got the mass super skunk from him years ago. I assumed he back crossed the MSS and hit the ECSD cut with it but I didn't ask him the details. I didn't see him long when getting the beans.

He's got the chem91, ECSD, mass super skunk, and chem d. I have no clue what he back crossed to make this cross. All I knkw is he gave me the seeds and said they were the sour x MSS.....

It's alright. I won't be keeping it around I don't think tbough. I'm pretty picky and the flavor isn't as good as k expected given the lineage.


----------



## pin head (Feb 1, 2016)

Potted up some 3chems clones today from the nicer of the 2 I have going..... Smells a lot like chem d


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 1, 2016)

thats sucks but on to the next...


----------



## pin head (Feb 1, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> thats sucks but on to the next...


Yup. Way she goes.... Next.... 

Plus side is all the topdawg drops lately so I don't really got to worry about seed quality anymore...


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 1, 2016)

yea chemdog never said he made good genetics, he knows glass tho! beautiful glass!


----------



## pin head (Feb 1, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> yea chemdog never said he made good genetics, he knows glass tho! beautiful glass!


Yea, thats what I hear.......


----------



## pin head (Feb 1, 2016)

Got my packs in from mountain inceptions... I got an extra seed in both packs. That's a nice suprize!


----------



## Purple veins (Feb 1, 2016)

You have to order from mountain incep...off instagram ? I want to order some but it's looking like a task . Seeds here now looks to be out of stock.


----------



## pin head (Feb 1, 2016)

Purple veins said:


> You have to order from mountain incep...off instagram ? I want to order some but it's looking like a task . Seeds here now looks to be out of stock.


They are def a pain to get. You have to watch for the drops. All the gold strains sell out right away.

But to answer your question yea you got to get them on Instagram at the moment.


----------



## Purple veins (Feb 1, 2016)

pin head said:


> They are def a pain to get. You have to watch for the drops. All the gold strains sell out right away.
> 
> But to answer your question yea you got to get them on Instagram at the moment.


Cool thanks ...im about to make an account and keep eye out for these drops! Stuff sounds dank


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Feb 1, 2016)

Purple veins said:


> You have to order from mountain incep...off instagram ? I want to order some but it's looking like a task . Seeds here now looks to be out of stock.


They actually have a website now. It's mountaininceptions.com. I've known Phil for almost 4 years and he is solid. Can't go wrong.


----------



## pin head (Feb 2, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> They actually have a website now. It's mountaininceptions.com. I've known Phil for almost 4 years and he is solid. Can't go wrong.


It is up and running but its not quite to process orders yet I don't think.... I could be wrong but I thought he said he was going to post on ig again about it when it launches.

I haven't known phil for 4 years but hats what I gathered thus far... Just from dm's and the post they made recently a few days back about it..

You can register now though which I just did... Last time I checked a few days ago the sie wasn't live yet.. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Feb 2, 2016)

pin head said:


> It is up and running but its not quite to process orders yet I don't think.... I could be wrong but I thought he said he was going to post on ig again about it when it launches.
> 
> I haven't known phil for 4 years but hats what I gathered thus far... Just from dm's and the post they made recently a few days back about it..
> 
> You can register now though which I just did... Last time I checked a few days ago the sie wasn't live yet.. Thanks for the heads up!


He will definitely announce it when it's live. Shouldn't be long!


----------



## pin head (Feb 2, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> He will definitely announce it when it's live. Shouldn't be long!


Yea, I was talk to him about it this morning.......

He's reslly good people. I know you know but I highly recommend dealing with him. To anyone who doesn't know him...


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Feb 2, 2016)

pin head said:


> Yea, I was talk to him about it this morning.......
> 
> He's reslly good people. I know you know but I highly recommend dealing with him. To anyone who doesn't know him...


He definitely has a passion for genetics and it shows in his business.


----------



## Purple veins (Feb 2, 2016)

So I messaged SHN and was was told that Topdawg is in stock . Any suggestions ?Not much info available on the website


----------



## pin head (Feb 2, 2016)

Yea he's got stuff left from the last drop. I can't remember what. I think skunk og and a couple hazes maybe. 

The skunk og is UK cheese x tre og

Tre og is tres dawg x sfv og I think.


----------



## pin head (Feb 7, 2016)

MountainInceptions.com is up and running. Got a message last night to spread the word....


----------



## pin head (Feb 11, 2016)

Topdawg dropped the 91 crosses at mountain inception!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 11, 2016)

pin head said:


> Topdawg dropped the 91 crosses at mountain inception!!


When do they go up on the site tho??? JJ gonna make me broke over here lol. Just about to send away for a pack of onycd ix and this drop happens... really want that Chem ix


----------



## pin head (Feb 12, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> When do they go up on the site tho??? JJ gonna make me broke over here lol. Just about to send away for a pack of onycd ix and this drop happens... really want that Chem ix


I think today if they even make it to the site lol.

I was going to get 4 of the 91 but opting for 2 91bx and 2 of the 91 onycd instead.

I'm in the same boat.... JJ def pocketing a few k off me this year.

It's all good tho lol...


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 12, 2016)

pin head said:


> I think today if they even make it to the site lol.
> 
> I was going to get 4 of the 91 but opting for 2 91bx and 2 of the 91 onycd instead.
> 
> ...


Yeah mountain inceptions got back to me so I am grabbing a pack of Chem 91 ix, had to hold off on the guava ix as I also am sending out payment for onycd ix today.
Man, wish the dude at mtn inceptions knew the Chem 91 ix are goin for 300. Just had to send more money, cus no way am I missing those wince they sound like a 1 time release.


----------



## pin head (Feb 12, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah mountain inceptions got back to me so I am grabbing a pack of Chem 91 ix, had to hold off on the guava ix as I also am sending out payment for onycd ix today.
> Man, wish the dude at mtn inceptions knew the Chem 91 ix are goin for 300. Just had to send more money, cus no way am I missing those wince they sound like a 1 time release.


Yea that was a smart move. I picked up 2 packs of the Chem 91 bx, 1 pack of 91 dud, 1 pack of 91 ONYCD, and a friend got me a pack of tre butter and familia funk at the cup a couple weeks ago.

I think I got my topdawg fill in for a little while.

Im going to pop a whole pack of the 91 and save the other one.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 12, 2016)

My friend is getting me a pack of the Snoop Dog and a pack of Mangerian Skunk. I am pretty excited about them.


----------



## Chabrah (Feb 13, 2016)

Got that old school white dawg and guava 13 running.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 13, 2016)

Guava IX is straight Fire. You can taste and smell the Diesel in the genetics. I cant fuck with it if I have stuff to do. 

Im supposedly going to meet JJ in April. Will let you know pin if that actually happens.


----------



## Purple veins (Feb 13, 2016)

Just ordered some stardawg BX1 anyone have any experience with this? Don't really know what to expect as this will be my first real Chem or diesel.


----------



## pin head (Feb 17, 2016)

I updated the topdawg strain index that was on ICmag and posted it on my website in case anyone wants to use it as reference.It has all the latest strains added with lineage. There is now a money mike and karma colab section growing on the bottom too.

Feel free to use it

Here is the link -> https://mycotek.org/index.php?threads/top-dawg-genetics.7833/





BigLittlejohn said:


> My friend is getting me a pack of the Snoop Dog and a pack of Mangerian Skunk. I am pretty excited about them.





BigLittlejohn said:


> Guava IX is straight Fire. You can taste and smell the Diesel in the genetics. I cant fuck with it if I have stuff to do.
> 
> Im supposedly going to meet JJ in April. Will let you know pin if that actually happens.


Sweet! A friend of mine hung out with them for a couple hours and smoked a bunch of their strains at the cup a few weeks ago. He said they are real chilll people.

This is going to be a really good drop for sure. I already got my packs in this morning... Big ups to Mountiain Inceptions and JJ! I'm popping a whole pack of 91 VERY soon! 



I have a male 3chems in flower now ... week 2.... and a female 3 chems in flower as well. I'm going to hit one of the female 3chem clones and make more seeds right away.

this is the male 


I'm looking forward to the guava bro! Big time! The 3 I popped are doing well..

Update on the 3 stardawg IX and 3 Guava IX


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Feb 17, 2016)

We are currently trying to find a supplier and will keep you updated!


----------



## smokingwolf (Feb 17, 2016)

Are the 91ChemIX Fems? or regs?


----------



## pin head (Feb 17, 2016)

smokingwolf said:


> Are the 91ChemIX Fems? or regs?


There's no such thing as a fem topdawg seed brother. All reg.


----------



## smokingwolf (Feb 17, 2016)

@pin head Right on. I was thinking that, but then i saw this "*Chem 91 IX *= Chem 91 bx* (F) x Chem 91 bx* (F)" on ur strain index just right now.

F for female?


----------



## pin head (Feb 17, 2016)

smokingwolf said:


> @pin head Right on. I was thinking that, but then i saw this "*Chem 91 IX *= Chem 91 bx* (F) x Chem 91 bx* (F)" on ur strain index just right now.
> 
> F for female?


That's a good call. Thanks! That's a typo....

When ever labeling a cross the female always goes on left and male on right so that is supoose to be a male. I'll go correct it now.... 

JJ had another 91 Chem backcross last August which is the 'backcross' 

This new batch is the f2 (IX) of that cross....


----------



## smokingwolf (Feb 17, 2016)

pin head said:


> That's a good call. Thanks! That's a typo....
> 
> When ever labeling a cross the female always goes on left and male on right so that is supoose to be a male. I'll go correct it now....
> 
> ...


thanks for the info.
sounds amazing ill be keeping an eye out


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 17, 2016)

Pin I am excited for you. Guava will be fun to run.


----------



## pin head (Feb 17, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Pin I am excited for you. Guava will be fun to run.


Thanks bro.....  I was already excited for it now I'm mega excited now that you've mentioned it a couple times.


----------



## john0000 (Feb 17, 2016)

pin head said:


> I updated the topdawg strain index that was on ICmag and posted it on my website in case anyone wants to use it as reference.It has all the latest strains added with lineage. There is now a money mike and karma colab section growing on the bottom too.
> 
> Feel free to use it
> 
> ...


how many seeds come in a pack..also are they regs or fem


----------



## pin head (Feb 17, 2016)

john0000 said:


> how many seeds come in a pack..also are they regs or fem


There is no such thing as fem topdawg. Reg only.

10 packs standard but I've had them arrive with 11 in them more than once.

Extremely healthy seedlings/plants and I've never had one not germinate as of yet....


----------



## john0000 (Feb 17, 2016)

pin head said:


> There is no such thing as fem topdawg. Reg only.
> 
> 10 packs standard but I've had them arrive with 11 in them more than once.
> 
> Extremely healthy seedlings/plants and I've never had one not germinate as of yet....


thanks for info thinking about grabbing some ..never grew reg seeds but they look sick..might be time to try


----------



## pin head (Feb 17, 2016)

john0000 said:


> thanks for info thinking about grabbing some ..never grew reg seeds but they look sick..might be time to try


No problem man. 


You won't regret it if you do grab some. You can't go wrong with JJ's gear.

Don't be scared of regular seeds. They are better than feminized seeds. Much healthier stockk to work from.


----------



## john0000 (Feb 17, 2016)

pin head said:


> No problem man.
> 
> 
> You won't regret it if you do grab some. You can't go wrong with JJ's gear.
> ...


think I'm gonna give it s shot just nervous about spotting males and cloning the fems never did it before


----------



## pin head (Feb 17, 2016)

john0000 said:


> think I'm gonna give it s shot just nervous about spotting males and cloning the fems never did it before


Spotting males is simple dude. Spotting hermies is harder. You'll be fine. And have better genetic lines.

It takes time for a male to develop pollen sacs in the able to pollinate your females. You'll be able to tell they are male way before any pollen flys.

They clone just as easy as feminized plants too. Sometimes males won't root As easily tho at least in my experience.


----------



## john0000 (Feb 17, 2016)

pin head said:


> Spotting males is simple dude. Spotting hermies is harder. You'll be fine. And have better genetic lines.
> 
> It takes time for a male to develop pollen sacs in the able to pollinate your females. You'll be able to tell they are male way before any pollen flys.
> 
> They clone just as easy as feminized plants too. Sometimes males won't root tho in my experience.


in flower now in first grow not sure if i got a hermie or not you good at spotting them


----------



## pin head (Feb 17, 2016)

john0000 said:


> in flower now in first grow not sure if i got a hermie or not you good at spotting them


Pic?

99.9% of the time I thought I had a hermie it was a hermie.


----------



## john0000 (Feb 17, 2016)

image-jpeg.3604528


----------



## john0000 (Feb 17, 2016)

looks like a little ball but has pistols out of it could be a calyx


----------



## pin head (Feb 17, 2016)

john0000 said:


> looks like a little ball but has pistols out of it could be a calyx


Those are female preflowers. The calyx they are coming out of are filled with resin. They would fill with seeds of the plant was pllinated..


----------



## john0000 (Feb 17, 2016)

ok cool these girls where thru hell moved them between diff houses few times


----------



## pin head (Feb 17, 2016)

john0000 said:


> ok cool these girls where thru hell moved them between diff houses few times


happens to the best of us man..


----------



## john0000 (Feb 17, 2016)

pin head said:


> happens to the best of us man..


which ones you suggest ..looking for yield but also quality ..but if i had to sacrifice a little would rather have little better yield with great product then unbelievable fire and small yield


----------



## pin head (Feb 17, 2016)

john0000 said:


> which ones you suggest ..looking for yield but also quality ..but if i had to sacrifice a little would rather have little better yield with great product then unbelievable fire and small yield


I'd suggest whichever you can get a hold of when they drop. There are jam91 up now. That should definitely be fire and yeild.
4 in stock
https://mountaininceptions.com/shop/cannabis-seeds/jam-91/


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 17, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I was looking to grab the Chem 91 bx or 3 Chems but with the holidays Idk if I will have the paper to get them now, hopefully some are available in a month.


I got ISP's Chem d bx3....I'd love to have a pack of Stardawg too !!


----------



## pin head (Feb 17, 2016)

pin head said:


> I'd suggest whichever you can get a hold of when they drop. There are jam91 up now. That should definitely be fire and yeild.
> 4 in stock
> https://mountaininceptions.com/shop/cannabis-seeds/jam-91/


3 in stock lol... I love watching how fast his seeds sell....


----------



## john0000 (Feb 17, 2016)

pin head said:


> I'd suggest whichever you can get a hold of when they drop. There are jam91 up now. That should definitely be fire and yeild.
> 4 in stock
> https://mountaininceptions.com/shop/cannabis-seeds/jam-91/


not no more and lost soul from dungeon


----------



## pin head (Feb 17, 2016)

john0000 said:


> not no more and lost soul from dungeon


Yea I saw that one vanish
Those will all be gone before the next couple hours I'd think.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 17, 2016)

Pin I may pop a few more Guava and run with you. Because I dwc, good chance we will flip around the same time if I pop the beans in the next few days.


----------



## pin head (Feb 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Pin I may pop a few more Guava and run with you. Because I dwc, good chance we will flip around the same time if I pop the beans in the next few days.


Do it bro! That would be dope!

I can always keep them from stretching with the mh and hold them back in veg until you flip.... I'm looking at least another 4 weeks till they flip at this point anyway 

Thinking about popping a pack of 91 too even tho I really don't have room.

First world problems lol.... We got it rough.


----------



## booms111 (Feb 18, 2016)

This is my last run with Corey cut of Stardawg. She never lived up to her hype, GG4 crushes her in every category. Many years ago ran Underdawg #1, was really good. Guava sample jar at Denver cup last year was best smelling herb i came across in CO. I would have bought a pack of Guava from JJ there if JJ didnt come across like a drunk with a shitty attitude, not getting my money acting like that.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 18, 2016)

booms111 said:


> This is my last run with Corey cut of Stardawg. She never lived up to her hype, GG4 crushes her in every category. Many years ago ran Underdawg #1, was really good. Guava sample jar at Denver cup last year was best smelling herb i came across in CO. I would have bought a pack of Guava from JJ there if JJ didnt come across like a drunk with a shitty attitude, not getting my money acting like that.


Kind of glad someone else said this. I thought it was me. I've run a few cuts of stardawg and several crosses and have never been impressed. My gg4, headband, sour d and many seed packs have crushed the stardawgs I've run. Every other chem I've run I like better. Idk man, IMO the stardawg doesn't do it.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 18, 2016)

pin head said:


> Do it bro! That would be dope!
> 
> I can always keep them from stretching with the mh and hold them back in veg until you flip.... I'm looking at least another 4 weeks till they flip at this point anyway
> 
> ...



Done bro. I will pop some tonight. My veg period will be about 4-5 weeks.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 18, 2016)

Pin I am germinating 2 guava beans.


----------



## pin head (Feb 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Pin I am germinating 2 guava beans.


Excellent bro


----------



## pin head (Feb 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Done bro. I will pop some tonight. My veg period will be about 4-5 weeks.


I forgot to mention earlier my buddy stopped by that went to the cup that I was talking about and brought these today  I think I'm stocked up on gear.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 18, 2016)

Got my onycd ix in the mail today, now just awaiting my Chem 91 ix. Should be here tomorrow or saturday. These are gonna stay in the vault for a second till I know I can handle the stank they are gonna put off!


----------



## john0000 (Feb 18, 2016)

anybody run the jam91.picked some up..


----------



## swagslayer420 (Feb 19, 2016)

john0000 said:


> anybody run the jam91.picked some up..


nah but keep us informed


----------



## pin head (Feb 19, 2016)

john0000 said:


> anybody run the jam91.picked some up..


That's a new one.... You'll be the first to post it!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 27, 2016)

@pin head I popped 2 beans only one of them made it. I am off and running.


----------



## pin head (Feb 27, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> @pin head I popped 2 beans only one of them made it. I am off and running.


Sweet bro! I'm right here.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 27, 2016)

booms111 said:


> This is my last run with Corey cut of Stardawg. She never lived up to her hype, GG4 crushes her in every category. Many years ago ran Underdawg #1, was really good. Guava sample jar at Denver cup last year was best smelling herb i came across in CO. I would have bought a pack of Guava from JJ there if JJ didnt come across like a drunk with a shitty attitude, not getting my money acting like that.


got a homie that ran the corey and guava, he said they were good but not good enough to stay running. i got a cut from another homie thats pretty good. nasty ammonia flav . great strength. great yeilds. i just got her trimmed n some dried. ill throw it up. jj is a super douche! but he makes some good seeds...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 1, 2016)

Chabrah said:


> Got that old school white dawg and guava 13 running.


Don't hop on the topdawg "bandwagon" A lot of people just discovered top dawg in this thread, acting like they been down with topdawg and jj for years, when in reality they discovered him less then a year. It's [email protected]


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 1, 2016)

Why does it matter when anyone discovered this gear?I have a friend in the industry who is friends with JJ. That's how discovered it. But who cares?


----------



## pin head (Mar 1, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Don't hop on the topdawg "bandwagon" A lot of people just discovered top dawg in this thread, acting like they been down with topdawg and jj for years, when in reality they discovered him less then a year. It's [email protected]
> 
> View attachment 3620921 View attachment 3620921


Well you obviously think you invented the wheel........ Next. lol..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 3, 2016)

pin head said:


> Well you obviously think you invented the wheel........ Next. lol..


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Mar 4, 2016)

just finished growing four different stardog cuts..it was pretty good
they were a lot lankier than chemdawg..i dunno if i will keep any
i will keep chemdawg however..


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

Since Topdawg have been releasing lots of gear lately hope to see some stuff from them from my peers before I just splash 200-300 on a pack of beans. Here so many mixed reviews on Stardawg and Guava very hesitant even tho many use their gear in crosses. Only a few crosses interests me so when I see some finished buds I'll decide then



natro.hydro said:


> Got my onycd ix in the mail today, now just awaiting my Chem 91 ix. Should be here tomorrow or saturday. These are gonna stay in the vault for a second till I know I can handle the stank they are gonna put off!


Please keep me informed on those would you please. Think they will be very promising as the ONYCD x PBOG I ran from Greenpoint was very good.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Since Topdawg have been releasing lots of gear lately hope to see some stuff from them from my peers before I just splash 200-300 on a pack of beans. Here so many mixed reviews on Stardawg and Guava very hesitant even tho many use their gear in crosses. Only a few crosses interests me so when I see some finished buds I'll decide then
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep me informed on those would you please. Think they will be very promising as the ONYCD x PBOG I ran from Greenpoint was very good.


and if you wait to long they might all be gone. JJ may make them back or not and go with new crosses.

the ones that are 300 are limited so if you like the 91 bx or 91 dud I'd suggest you swoop on those.

example i would love to see white dawg around again or even super stardawg but they are long gone.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> and if you wait to long they might all be gone. JJ may make them back or not and go with new crosses.
> 
> the ones that are 300 are limited so if you like the 91 bx or 91 dud I'd suggest you swoop on those.
> 
> example i would love to see white dawg around again or even super stardawg but they are long gone.


Yea I feel you on that people always talk about missing out on drops years ago. Believe me I love Chem and I know they are the staple for Chem genetics but I've never been a fan of 200+ pack of seeds from whatever breeder even my favorites. I do want some gear from JJ tho and I will end up buying a pack of something but it's not much I want from him tho so if I miss out oh well won't be the first and won't be the last. Plus I may be able to snag some f2s from some of my bros that may make some. I'll be watching your grows of the gear since you have really the best of what he has to offer mostly


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I feel you on that people always talk about missing out on drops years ago. Believe me I love Chem and I know they are the staple for Chem genetics but I've never been a fan of 200+ pack of seeds from whatever breeder even my favorites. I do want some gear from JJ tho and I will end up buying a pack of something but it's not much I want from him tho so if I miss out oh well won't be the first and won't be the last. Plus I may be able to snag some f2s from some of my bros that may make some. I'll be watching your grows of the gear since you have really the best of what he has to offer mostly


My intentions for his gear and other stuff is for a connoisseur type of dispensary. I have a few other things I'm running and that my friend will be like Orange 43 and 81808 (818 Sfv x Ultimate chem 08 )

also deciding if I should pop Feldman
Stardawg(corey) x Cookie Crisp (fpog x ogkb).

I have a cross of Double White dawg and I'll post that!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> My intentions for his gear and other stuff is for a connoisseur type of dispensary. I have a few other things I'm running and that my friend will be like Orange 43 and 81808 (818 Sfv x Ultimate chem 08 )
> 
> also deciding if I should pop Feldman
> Stardawg(corey) x Cookie Crisp (fpog x ogkb).
> ...


I like he sound of that bro my type of place. That's the way I try to grow all connoisseur type strains and crosses. Sounds like you will be doing some great stuff with them look forward to seeing.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 11, 2016)

I wouldn't pay $200 for his beans. Only because I get them for $100 do I drop it down. Guava is worth it @akhiymjames . 

Mangerian Haze is the next one I will run.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 11, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I wouldn't pay $200 for his beans. Only because I get them for $100 do I drop it down. Guava is worth it @akhiymjames .
> 
> Mangerian Haze is the next one I will run.


what about the limited ones that are 300 how much would you get those new crosses for. I'm not sure if he had any 91 ix at any cups or 91 dud?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I wouldn't pay $200 for his beans. Only because I get them for $100 do I drop it down. Guava is worth it @akhiymjames .
> 
> Mangerian Haze is the next one I will run.


I don't think any pack of beans is worth that price from any breeder unless your gonna get something elite in every bean every time they got popped but yea I would glad pay $100 for them tho. Glad to hear the Guava is good tho may be one to get.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't think any pack of beans is worth that price from any breeder unless your gonna get something elite in every bean every time they got popped but yea I would glad pay $100 for them tho. Glad to hear the Guava is good tho may be one to get.


Depends on how you look at it. 

let's go with $300 for a 12 pack of seeds or $25 per seed. 

One Oz cost $250-300 

One plant can yield on average quater pound. 

that's $800-$1000 depending where you are at. 

Even if you sold an Oz at $100 bucks compassionate pricing one plant gets you back everything. 

12 seeds and all it took was 1. not to mention you can keep on taking clones.


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Since Topdawg have been releasing lots of gear lately hope to see some stuff from them from my peers before I just splash 200-300 on a pack of beans. Here so many mixed reviews on Stardawg and Guava very hesitant even tho many use their gear in crosses. Only a few crosses interests me so when I see some finished buds I'll decide then
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep me informed on those would you please. Think they will be very promising as the ONYCD x PBOG I ran from Greenpoint was very good.


As I was about to say...the ES x SD from Greenpoint Seeds were pretty good especially for the price at that time .


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Depends on how you look at it.
> 
> let's go with $300 for a 12 pack of seeds or $25 per seed.
> 
> ...


Believe me I get that the price can be paid for with one harvest but it's no guarantee what's in the beans will come out and give you a product that you can charge loud prices for. Not too many people can throw hundreds on seeds just to get going plus all your supplies need and electricity your paying too plus still have to live. That's just me tho


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

I hate to even have to complain about prices fareal as where I'm from and how I was raised something like that is a great investment if you can get a great return from it and as L2k said can pay for itself in one run and many more but in today's market of cannabis seeds there is just way too many good genes out there for reasonable prices that many people can afford and get with the right people you will prolly get something free. Now I wouldnt complain really if you couldn't acquire seeds like that and one could say just like it was said about the availability of some of these crosses that the price is worth it but there's Chem out there so one isn't stuck on HAVING to get Topdawg Chem. That being said won't say too much about that anymore just want to see the beans produce so it can justify the prices.


----------



## smashcity (Mar 11, 2016)

Anybody know where they have these in stock now? Im running his sour african now which I got from tdt but they now are sold out of his stuff. Is sour patch legit cause I heard that they have done of his stuff in stock


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2016)

smashcity said:


> Anybody know where they have these in stock now? Im running his sour african now which I got from tdt but they now are sold out of his stuff. Is sour patch legit cause I heard that they have done of his stuff in stock


Yes sourpatch is legit. There are a couple other places that carry I think they were posted in here already IG banks I think


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 11, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> what about the limited ones that are 300 how much would you get those new crosses for. I'm not sure if he had any 91 ix at any cups or 91 dud?


I can get 91dud for $100. 91 ix was not available to me. I probably should have jumped on it.

I received my Mangerian Skunk today (mango x Nigerian Haze x skunk)


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I hate to even have to complain about prices fareal as where I'm from and how I was raised something like that is a great investment if you can get a great return from it and as L2k said can pay for itself in one run and many more but in today's market of cannabis seeds there is just way too many good genes out there for reasonable prices that many people can afford and get with the right people you will prolly get something free. Now I wouldnt complain really if you couldn't acquire seeds like that and one could say just like it was said about the availability of some of these crosses that the price is worth it but there's Chem out there so one isn't stuck on HAVING to get Topdawg Chem. That being said won't say too much about that anymore just want to see the beans produce so it can justify the prices.


That's why I went with ISP's Chem d bx3 but would love to have a pack of Stardawg


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 13, 2016)

@pin head here is my Guava currently. A few more weeks before I can flip it. Plus I need to take cuts. Its the last of the Mohicans.


----------



## ray2013 (Mar 13, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I wouldn't pay $200 for his beans. Only because I get them for $100 do I drop it down. Guava is worth it @akhiymjames .
> 
> Mangerian Haze is the next one I will run.


Greetings where can I get top dawg genetics . 91NYCD


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 14, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Greetings where can I get top dawg genetics . 91NYCD


https://www.instagram.com/getseedsrighthere/

or sourpatch seedbank.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 14, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> @pin head here is my Guava currently. A few more weeks before I can flip it. Plus I need to take cuts. Its the last of the Mohicans.
> 
> View attachment 3630772


Very nice!
Great branching, nice fat leaves!
I always liked the lighter color on the indica. Very fruity, hashy tasty usually!


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 18, 2016)

Shoe is auctioning off some stardawg ix and then some stardawg 91 on his instagram if anyone is interested.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 18, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> ... I'd suggest you swoop on those. example i would love to see white dawg around again or even super stardawg but they are long gone.


if you see you should swoop. this is very true. that why i say abstain from some purchases. you dont really need those 3 packs of " x breeder" do you? classics. are classic. cant afford you right now mr jj command a good $ you do... but i still got some action for this thread ...been on the to do list a minute. was gonna grab hazmat from archive. pulled these out & saved the $.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 18, 2016)

Purple StarDawg from years ago....


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 19, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> if you see you should swoop. this is very true. that why i say abstain from some purchases. you dont really need those 3 packs of " x breeder" do you? classics. are classic. cant afford you right now mr jj command a good $ you do... but i still got some action for this thread ...been on the to do list a minute. was gonna grab hazmat from archive. pulled these out & saved the $.
> View attachment 3635514


umm where did you get those from?


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 19, 2016)

from a stash deep in my fridge. purchased years ago.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 19, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> from a stash deep in my fridge. purchased years ago.


which seed bank?


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> which seed bank?


via JJ. on icmag. about 2013 ish. was a BIN on seedbay. the whitedawgs sat a sec. everything else went like hot cakes. was like 15 packs dropped. around jan/feb/mar


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 19, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> via JJ. on icmag. about 2013 ish. was a BIN on seedbay. the whitedawgs sat a sec. everything else went like hot cakes. was like 15 packs dropped. around jan/feb/mar


Good stuff and I remember they sat for awhile. My old topdog gear I got from the Canna collective and the seed Depot before they went to shits (tsd)..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 29, 2016)

@pin head how is your Guava IX coming? I can flip now but won't have space for about 3 more weeks.


----------



## pin head (Apr 2, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> @pin head how is your Guava IX coming? I can flip now but won't have space for about 3 more weeks.


Sorry to reply so late homie. I must have missed the email. Very busy week.

I had 2/3 of the guavas throw nuts but the good news is they were both the noseless ones.... The other one finally showed sex today and she smells VERY strong of burnt rubber mixed with diesel fuel.

2/3 of the stardawgs are female. The male stardawg I kept because he smells so good.

Both the female stardawgs smell awesome so far too but the guava is way more fuel funk...

I took some shots of the 3 chems this morning. She's at 60 days today. I'll probably end up taking her down Wednesday and I'll get some more pix when I do.

She majorly smells like Afghani. Identical to the la affie cut I used to run if you squeezed a lemon on top. Only difference is she is way more resinous than the affie was....

Oh yea. They guava and stardawgs were flowered 10 days ago. I realize today's ago I forgot to tell you and meant to come back in post about it but it slip my mind again....

Here is the 3 chems


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 2, 2016)

My 3chems smell so strong in veg I ended up turning on the carbon filter.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 2, 2016)

@pin head my guava threw nuts anyway so I am culling it. I have one more guava bean but am going to hold it for a bit and run the Mangerian Skunk.


----------



## john0000 (Apr 2, 2016)

Anybody run the jam91


----------



## pin head (Apr 2, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My 3chems smell so strong in veg I ended up turning on the carbon filter.


yea, she sure has a heck of a nose on her. 



BigLittlejohn said:


> @pin head my guava threw nuts anyway so I am culling it. I have one more guava bean but am going to hold it for a bit and run the Mangerian Skunk.


Ugh... win some, lose some bro. Def get that skunk going. I would love to see that!

Some more pix I took before lights out.. 



3 chems 60 days....


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2016)

Mmmmmmm,I'd smoke it.


----------



## pin head (Apr 9, 2016)

the first pack of 91 chem is almost ready for flower.... https://www.instagram.com/p/BD_hdWXuFw-/?taken-by=mycotek


----------



## ky man (Apr 9, 2016)

pin head said:


> Sorry to reply so late homie. I must have missed the email. Very busy week.
> 
> I had 2/3 of the guavas throw nuts but the good news is they were both the noseless ones.... The other one finally showed sex today and she smells VERY strong of burnt rubber mixed with diesel fuel.
> 
> ...


That shit looks great.ky.


----------



## ky man (Apr 9, 2016)

pin head said:


> yea, she sure has a heck of a nose on her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When are you sending me a bag of that to smoke????That way I know when to check my mail box..lol.lol THAT LOOKS GOOD.and happy growing to you and all....ky.


----------



## pin head (Apr 13, 2016)

Couple shots of the final product... She has extremely sour fuel smell and a sweet fuel taste. She is majorly potent.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 13, 2016)

pin head said:


> Couple shots of the final product... She has extremely sour fuel smell and a sweet fuel taste. She is majorly potent.
> View attachment 3656022
> View attachment 3656023 View attachment 3656024 View attachment 3656025


Gotta get some beans from them asap. Looks stellar!!!!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 13, 2016)

JJ definitely works his strains. Worth it for sure


----------



## pin head (Apr 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Gotta get some beans from them asap. Looks stellar!!!!


Doesn't just look it either. It is stellar. Real deal chem dog lines. Props to JJ for sure....


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 14, 2016)

@pin head , that is one beautiful plant! I am really going to have to try to pick up a pack of the 3 Chems when more come in stock. I hate to pay these prices since I am used to Bodhi's work and his lower prices but I am a huge Chem fan so know I will end up with a couple packs of Top Dawg. Just not sure which ones to go with when they come in, I only want chem crosses though. Not Chem crossed to something. So thinking probably the Stardawg, this 3 Chems, and maybe a 91 BX or whatever similar pops up. 

Honestly, that is one of the prettiest plants I have ever seen and I would love to have a cut of that. It really looks nicer then any of the original Chem plants to me. Would love to hear more about it, and wish we could see what it tested at. Another great thing about Chem's is you don't have to trade yield for potency. That one looks to be pretty hefty.


----------



## pin head (Apr 15, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> @pin head , that is one beautiful plant! I am really going to have to try to pick up a pack of the 3 Chems when more come in stock. I hate to pay these prices since I am used to Bodhi's work and his lower prices but I am a huge Chem fan so know I will end up with a couple packs of Top Dawg. Just not sure which ones to go with when they come in, I only want chem crosses though. Not Chem crossed to something. So thinking probably the Stardawg, this 3 Chems, and maybe a 91 BX or whatever similar pops up.
> 
> Honestly, that is one of the prettiest plants I have ever seen and I would love to have a cut of that. It really looks nicer then any of the original Chem plants to me. Would love to hear more about it, and wish we could see what it tested at. Another great thing about Chem's is you don't have to trade yield for potency. That one looks to be pretty hefty.


Thanks! It was JJ responsible for that plant tho, lol. I just grew the seed.I won't be getting rid of it so I'm sure she'll be floating around if I let her out of the stable.

I will be getting her tested at mcrlabs in mass eventually but since they are located half the state away I am going to wait until I have a sample of a bunch of strains to bring. I have a bunch of elite cuts and want to get them all tested as well as my tanige cut I popped from a crockett family farms seed way back when he did the first tanige drop a few years ago... It was the best of 24 seeds and it is stellar.

If you want something chemy you can't go wrong with anything from JJ with the 91, chem sis, chem d, stardawg, or tres dawg in it. Even the crosses like Jam 91 should get dominated by her powerful potency and aroma.

stardawg, guava, 3 chems, onycd, tres dawg, 91 IX or bx, 91 x onycd, 91 x double under dawg just to name a few.... These are all jam packed full of fuel if thats what youre after...

After growing this plant I won't be popping anyone else's seeds for a while. 

It has the most deisel fuel coming off of it of any seed I have ever popped and I have popped quite a few seeds along my travels...
Bodhi's genetics are completely awesome by the way. You CAN NOT go wrong fucking with his stock.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 15, 2016)

It helps when you are a skille grower too as @pin head is.

That plant is beautiful bro. Mangerian Skunk just starting to hit veg stride.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2016)

pin head said:


> Thanks! It was JJ responsible for that plant tho, lol. I just grew the seed.I won't be getting rid of it so I'm sure she'll be floating around if I let her out of the stable.
> 
> I will be getting her tested at mcrlabs in mass eventually but since they are located half the state away I am going to wait until I have a sample of a bunch of strains to bring. I have a bunch of elite cuts and want to get them all tested as well as my tanige cut I popped from a crockett family farms seed way back when he did the first tanige drop a few years ago... It was the best of 24 seeds and it is stellar.
> 
> ...


Soon as I get up the bread to get some and be able to find them I'll get some. Def think the beans are worth the price so don't mind spending the $200+ for them when they produce like this. 

I should've know the gear was fire tho cus I ran Greenpoint ONYCD x PBOG and it was flame. I was gonna ask if JJ put out a ONYCD cross and you posted it. That's the one I want!!!


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks for the info Pin Head... I really love Chem strains so it is hard to ignore Top Dawgs seeds since for the last couple years I have always looked for chem dominant strains. Mostly from Bodhi, and picked up Fuel from CSG just haven't ran any of those yet. 

How many seeds did you have to pop in the 3 chems to find that jewl? And what were the other phenos like.. close to as good ? And have you popped any of the other packs other then the 3 chem? You have me leaning hard on that one so I think just from your pictures alone I will go with the 3 chems first. That's awesome to hear about the cut, and I'd love to have a cut from that plant but it isn't too easy to get stuff in my state.. maybe someday though.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thanks for the info Pin Head... I really love Chem strains so it is hard to ignore Top Dawgs seeds since for the last couple years I have always looked for chem dominant strains. Mostly from Bodhi, and picked up Fuel from CSG just haven't ran any of those yet.
> 
> How many seeds did you have to pop in the 3 chems to find that jewl? And what were the other phenos like.. close to as good ? And have you popped any of the other packs other then the 3 chem? You have me leaning hard on that one so I think just from your pictures alone I will go with the 3 chems first. That's awesome to hear about the cut, and I'd love to have a cut from that plant but it isn't too easy to get stuff in my state.. maybe someday though.


If you would relax more and not be so tight about security things could come your way. People are willing to share much more nowadays than ever and it's how I was able to acquire some great clone only cuts. Get some pics up bro show some of those great plants your growing believe me somebody wouldn't mine blessing you with a cut if you wouldn't someone sending a care package your way.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Soon as I get up the bread to get some and be able to find them I'll get some. Def think the beans are worth the price so don't mind spending the $200+ for them when they produce like this.
> 
> I should've know the gear was fire tho cus I ran Greenpoint ONYCD x PBOG and it was flame. I was gonna ask if JJ put out a ONYCD cross and you posted it. That's the one I want!!!


As Ive said in the past I get his gear for $100. I am willing to cop for you. Holler at me via pm.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 16, 2016)

Yea your probably right James, I have just always been overly paranoid about everything. I know that seems pretty dumb for such a small grow, I'd just prefer to stay as safe as possible. So when it comes to things like pictures and all of that I want to make sure I don't mess up and do something stupid like leave my name stamped on it or anything dumb like that I could overlook. I was just looking at cameras yesterday seeing what I could get a cheaper priced one for. I don't know a whole lot about them but think I will pick up a cheaper one for now and see how it does. Even those cheaper $60 ones are like 20mp, the last time I think I used a digital camera it was like 5mp or so and still took pretty good pictures so I imagine that 20mp will be good for anything except the close up shots of the trichs. I'd love to have pictures of my plants just for myself as well, there has been so many plants I have grown that I'd love to see again but never took pics of.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Yea your probably right James, I have just always been overly paranoid about everything. I know that seems pretty dumb for such a small grow, I'd just prefer to stay as safe as possible. So when it comes to things like pictures and all of that I want to make sure I don't mess up and do something stupid like leave my name stamped on it or anything dumb like that I could overlook. I was just looking at cameras yesterday seeing what I could get a cheaper priced one for. I don't know a whole lot about them but think I will pick up a cheaper one for now and see how it does. Even those cheaper $60 ones are like 20mp, the last time I think I used a digital camera it was like 5mp or so and still took pretty good pictures so I imagine that 20mp will be good for anything except the close up shots of the trichs. I'd love to have pictures of my plants just for myself as well, there has been so many plants I have grown that I'd love to see again but never took pics of.


Yea it's always good to be safe than sorry believe me I know I'm in the same boat bro. I used to be super paranoid too and still is on certain things but you have to get over it a lot or it will drive you insane lol. Yea that 20mp will do just fine like you said can't get super great close up will be able to do ok tho. Yea pics help I know they help a lot when trying to pick phenos and stuff. Of course it always come down to how it smokes but pics help. You will be fine bro if your not posting on IG and all that and just do what you've been doing with growing not letting anyone know and keeping your pics safe you will be good. Ease up a lil more and try receive some cuts in the post. You be surprised what you can get community is def more on the sharing side of things now


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks man, good to know on the camera. I will do a little more research before I get a better one. Got way too much other stuff to get before I sink much money into a camera though, but those $60ish ones don't seem too bad of an option for now. And it's nice that everyone can be so good at sharing, most of the people on this forum have been great. Not much hostility like you find in other places. Hopefully I can contribute some F2's & such in the future.


----------



## pin head (Apr 17, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Thanks for the info Pin Head... I really love Chem strains so it is hard to ignore Top Dawgs seeds since for the last couple years I have always looked for chem dominant strains. Mostly from Bodhi, and picked up Fuel from CSG just haven't ran any of those yet.
> 
> How many seeds did you have to pop in the 3 chems to find that jewl? And what were the other phenos like.. close to as good ? And have you popped any of the other packs other then the 3 chem? You have me leaning hard on that one so I think just from your pictures alone I will go with the 3 chems first. That's awesome to hear about the cut, and I'd love to have a cut from that plant but it isn't too easy to get stuff in my state.. maybe someday though.


I popped 4 so far. I had too much goin at the time to pop the whole pack otherwise I would have. I found and amazing male. Excellent structure, resin production, and nose. He smells exactly like the Cory cut which is pretty much what the 3 chems female I have smells and tastes like. I only had 1 female so far so I'm assuming the other 6 are probably mostly if not all females. The other males 1 had no nose and the other one I had flowering until the other one killed it in all departments. 

I flower I have 9 of the 91 Chem IX, Cory cut, 2 stardawg IX females , and a guava IX female .....

I'll post them all here as they finish up.... And the guava cut when I get it from my buddy but I don't know when I'll have room to take it in... Could be a while. 

Here's a pic of the 3 chems stud I have @ 18 days flowering... I took it a couple days ago.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks for the info again. If you could only pick a couple packs of Top Dawg what would they be? Mostly looking for the most potent chemmy plants, yields a bonus. And sativa growth/effects are another bonus. It's hard to believe you found a plant that special with only one girl.. would love to grow a pack of these out for sure. Can't wait to see the rest of your pics as they come.


----------



## pin head (Apr 18, 2016)

Yea I was pretty lucky with her. Statistically it was about time though..... Ive had over 30 shit plants from seed since this fall. All I popped worth keeping was the male 3 chems I posted, the female 3 chems, and a sour Tangie from Crockett...

In the up coming drop if you want a Chem strain I would recommend any of these if you can get a hold of them....

Onycd 3.0
Chem star
91 bx; IX
Stardawg 91
Stardawg IX
NYC Chem

Honestly any of those will be beyond impressive......


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 18, 2016)

I had sworn off from any more cookies crosses, but I found out today that JJ has been working with the Forum Cookie Cut. I may need to revisit that decision.


----------



## pin head (Apr 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I had sworn off from any more cookies crosses, but I found out today that JJ has been working with the Forum Cookie Cut. I may need to revisit that decision.


Yea, thats the Star Cookies that he just dropped at the cup. It should be in the next drop. My buddy is the one that gave him the forum cut. 

I have the original cookies cut... I can get the forum cut but def don't have room....

Took this GSC pic a few days ago. I think it was day 38...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 18, 2016)

pin head said:


> Yea, thats the Star Cookies that he just dropped at the cup. It should be in the next drop. My buddy is the one that gave him the forum cut.
> 
> I have the original cookies cut... I can get the forum cut but def don't have room....
> 
> ...


What's the original cookies cut? Just curious


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 18, 2016)

@pin head man I am so tempted to give it a shot because I know he will work it. I see his latest drop he has added more things with that Nigerian Mango.

Fuck...I may need to just drop some money on his shit and stop fucking around with some of these off brand catz giving me herm fests


----------



## pin head (Apr 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> What's the original cookies cut? Just curious


Yea, its the original.... Not so easy to come by from my understanding. My friend got it when he lived in cali....



BigLittlejohn said:


> @pin head man I am so tempted to give it a shot because I know he will work it. I see his latest drop he has added more things with that Nigerian Mango.
> 
> Fuck...I may need to just drop some money on his shit and stop fucking around with some of these off brand catz giving me herm fests


I'm sure you'll find fire in a pack he drops with that as the mom bro. Its his ability to chose the male. Hes fricken good at that shit, lol..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 18, 2016)

My wife will kill me if I give in to my temptation and buy 4 or 5 packs of his latest drop.

I dont have the room to run stuff I recently bought.


----------



## pin head (Apr 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> My wife will kill me if I give in to my temptation and buy 4 or 5 packs of his latest drop.
> 
> I dont have the room to run stuff I recently bought.


Thats what keeps happening to me and I have so many clone onlys too. Its a bit much managing it all... I decided recently to stop buying packs until I can get through what I have.....


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 18, 2016)

Honestly if I had more space or if the laws here were friendlier (why I dont have more space) here I would Definitely pull the trigger. 

I want to pheno hunt but it has dawned on me recently that I dont have the room to effectively do that. My recent run of bad luck and shit strains has sent that message loud and clear.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 18, 2016)

pin head said:


> Yea, its the original.... Not so easy to come by from my understanding. My friend got it when he lived in cali....


I was asking what's the original cookies there are so many cuts of it out there and I never heard not one called the original cookies so as just wondering. Prolly is the Thin Mint cut which is get only one I can think of hat would be called original.


----------



## pin head (Apr 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I was asking what's the original cookies there are so many cuts of it out there and I never heard not one called the original cookies so as just wondering. Prolly is the Thin Mint cut which is get only one I can think of hat would be called original.


Yea, thats what I meant by 'original cookies'... Sorry bro, lol. I'm a little blasted at the moment. Its nap time around here and the vapor is steaming... 



BigLittlejohn said:


> Honestly if I had more space or if the laws here were friendlier (why I dont have more space) here I would Definitely pull the trigger.
> 
> I want to pheno hunt but it has dawned on me recently that I dont have the room to effectively do that. My recent run of bad luck and shit strains has sent that message loud and clear.


Yea, this is exactly what I was talking about when I was saying I'm looking for males. Mostly I run cuts at this point. Its not worth wasting the space. I'm very picky with who's seeds I pop with the space I do use for seed because of this bad luck thing you speak of..


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 18, 2016)

pin head said:


> Yea, thats what I meant by 'original cookies'... Sorry bro, lol. I'm a little blasted at the moment. Its nap time around here and the vapor is steaming...


Lucky you I'm at work needing to be like that


----------



## pin head (Apr 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lucky you I'm at work needing to be like that


I hear that bro. I just finished work at noon and now got the kids to deal with soon when they wake so I'll be back with you in that department about a half hour unfortunately... Time flys!


----------



## JDGreen (Apr 18, 2016)

Great job guys, where might i procure these magic beans? Seedbanks? Vendors?


----------



## pin head (Apr 18, 2016)

JDGreen said:


> Great job guys, where might i procure these magic beans? Seedbanks? Vendors?


Join Instagram.... search @topdawgseeds.... Follow him & Turn on post notifications.... Stay tuned. There is a drop coming!


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 18, 2016)

Do you know if the 3 Chems cross will be released again? I know it probably isn't the best or anything but after seeing your pictures of it, that is one I'd probably pick up first. Maybe even anything with that Cory stardawg cut in it.. I seen it is crossed in a lot of those other strains. Just not sure what they all bring to the table.


----------



## pin head (Apr 18, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Do you know if the 3 Chems cross will be released again? I know it probably isn't the best or anything but after seeing your pictures of it, that is one I'd probably pick up first. Maybe even anything with that Cory stardawg cut in it.. I seen it is crossed in a lot of those other strains. Just not sure what they all bring to the table.


Not too sure if he will. A lot of the stuff never gets dropped again. That's why its important to stay on top of the drops until you get what you're looking for. ..

I do know even if he doesn't release the 3 chems again I will still keep it in my lineage. I have that absolute fire male I was talking about up thread flowering and will be hitting some elites with his pollen.

I do have the cory cut and may hit it with his pollen which would be a cory cut bx but I'll have to ask permission to give those out if I do that....

For sure the gorilla glue is getting a good fucking this round. I flowered about 8 elite cuts to line up with him.... He'll be ready to stud out later in the week... He is quite handsome and when you rub his stem (in veg, not even flower) it leaves your fingers covered in resin, stinking like Cory ...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 18, 2016)

Permission or not, I need a few to test for you @pin head


----------



## pin head (Apr 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Permission or not, I need a few to test for you @pin head



I'm sure we can work something out... Def expect a possibility of nanners if its the gg4 cross though. You know her story... I would think it would be worth looking through those seeds tho...


----------



## althor (Apr 18, 2016)

pin head said:


> Not too sure if he will. A lot of the stuff never gets dropped again. That's why its important to stay on top of the drops until you get what you're looking for. ..
> 
> I do know even if he doesn't release the 3 chems again I will still keep it in my lineage. I have that absolute fire male I was talking about up thread flowering and will be hitting some elites with his pollen.
> 
> ...


 Do you have any idea how it got the name Cory cut? I mean Cory was such a d-bag.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 18, 2016)

My man!

Here is the Mangerian Skunk.


----------



## pin head (Apr 18, 2016)

althor said:


> Do you have any idea how it got the name Cory cut? I mean Cory was such a d-bag.


I'm not too sure but I always assumed it had to do with the potency and Cory affinity for heavy drugs... I'll ask now that you mention it... 




BigLittlejohn said:


> View attachment 3660331 My man!
> 
> Here is the Mangerian Skunk.


Oh! That's is one healthy looking seedlin' brother!


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 18, 2016)

If you do get permission to do the cross let us know. I figure it is fine as long as you aren't making a profit from it, or at least I don't see the issue. May also be worth making some F2's to your 3 Chem cut. How do you like that 3Chems girl you found compared to the clone onlys you have?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 18, 2016)

Maybe I am just a dick but I am trying to.understand why you would need permission. You paid for the beans or the cut, what you do with it is your business. As long as credit is given. Even if you were to make a profit off of them.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 18, 2016)

In a way I agree with you john, but a lot of people don't see it that way. It'd be different if he was given the beans and told to please not hand out anything he makes with them. But when you pay a hefty $200+ per pack that gives you the right to own them and anything that comes from them in my opinion. I don't think Chemdog got permission from Joe Brand when he popped Chemdog 91, Chem sis, etc. He didn't even know who he was at that point... just saying the genetics shouldn't be owned by any one person or company. But the work should be recognized and passed on if crosses are made.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 18, 2016)

The way I see it, people cannot own genetics the plants own them. If you sell me a bean and I want to make beans out of it, I don't need your permission for that. Obviously I give you full credit if it was your bean or cut I used.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 18, 2016)

That's the way I see it too. But I also understand him wanting to ask, I don't like offending people either unless it is something that can't be helped. So I would also ask permission as well, but think most breeders should be like Bodhi and encourage people to make F2s and hand them out. There are plenty of people crossing and making F2s of Bodhis work and handing them out but it doesn't hurt his business any.. we all know he is the one that first made them and will continue to support him. Same goes for Top Dawg - if he would do the same. 

All that said, I can see the side of the breeder as well after a lot of work is put in. Lets say he takes the chemdog cut, crosses it to an afghani. Crosses it back again, then again, then again etc. There is definitely work involved in that, and personal selection. And I could see where he would be upset if someone took his cross that was back-crossed 3-4 times and back cross it themselves with the original and then start selling it as their own. But if someone took his strain and backcrossed it a couple more times and made their own personal selections then they put in just as much work as he did. There is a line to draw somewhere here and if I was a breeder I would never buy someones seeds and make F2s and sell them as my own. BUT, if I took that breeders seeds and continued on out to F3-F4 with back crosses back to certain plants then I don't see the issue as long as you credit the original breeder you got them from. TopDawg did not invent Chemdog.. Nor did Chemdog. We don't even know who the original people are so nobody actually has "permission" to work with the genetics from the actual creators. I doubt we truly ever know unless Joe Brand trys to get in contact with the people he knew back then in the 80's-early 90s. And even then the plants that were used to create the original Dog bud were probably mostly land races of some sort so do we then need to go talk to tribes etc to get their permission to make crosses and use their plants? How far does it go.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh yea, I definitely get that and I can certainly understand why pin would extend the courtesy of asking first. And because money and livelihoods are in play, I agree that there is a line to be drawn somewhere. It's just hard for me to accept the idea that I have to ask to use something I purchased or was given unless that was a condition of the acquisition.

I am not personally a pollen chucker but it's something Id like to try when space allows for such things.


----------



## pin head (Apr 18, 2016)

I just want to be polite to the people who have worked these genetics for 25 years. I don't want to piss anyone off.

I will definitely hook you guys up tho when I have seeds. I sure won't have room to pop too many of them myslef and they are easier to mail around than cuts so they give people access to good genetics which is a really good thing for the cannabis genetic library as a whole.... Mostly I'll go through my own crosses looking for males to keep out crossing to other elite cuts. I'm not going to just chuck pollen at any old female.. But I suppose I am just a pollen chucker at this point.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 18, 2016)

pin head said:


> I just want to be polite to the people who have worked these genetics for 25 years. I don't want to piss anyone off.
> 
> I will definitely hook you guys up tho when I have seeds. I sure won't have room to pop too many of them myslef and they are easier to mail around than cuts so they give people access to good genetics which is a really good thing for the cannabis genetic library as a whole.... Mostly I'll go through my own crosses looking for males to keep out crossing to other elite cuts. I'm not going to just chuck pollen at any old female.. But I suppose I am just a pollen chucker at this point.


So here's the question.... if he says no, will you abide by that, or will tell him to go kick rocks and do it anyway? lol


----------



## pin head (Apr 18, 2016)

I would probably respect his wishes. I have enough good genetics and Don't need to piss anyone in the breeding community off.

But that's not an issue really anyway I don't think because JJ doesn't care if people use his gear for out crosses as long as they give him credit. And as long as you don't recreate his crosses and sell them.

No need to tell anyone to kick anything really.

Still I would let him know if I crossed it and was going to give it out just out of respect.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 19, 2016)

That sounds awesome Pin Head, for sure if you make some and hand them out let me know. I am a big Chem fan so will probably end up picking up some packs from JJ anyways.. just will be a little while. I'd mostly be interested in the Cory x 3Chems male, or 3Chems x 3Chems F2's.. or Chem91 x 3Chems male. Whatever has the most Chem in it  

I really don't see how anyone could have an issue with someone making F2's or crossing it to other Chem cuts they have and handing it out as freebies. If you said you wanted to sell them then I bet he'd say no. But just handing them out as freebies to friends... anyone but the greediest people should say yes that is fine.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 19, 2016)

pin head said:


> I just want to be polite to the people who have worked these genetics for 25 years. I don't want to piss anyone off.
> 
> I will definitely hook you guys up tho wheat I have seeds. I sure have room to pop too many of them myslef and they are easier to mail around than cuts so they give people access to good genetics which is a really good thing for the cannabis genetic library as a whole.... Mostly I'll go through my own crosses looking for males to keep out crossing to other elite cuts. I'm not going to just chuck pollen at any old female.. But I suppose I am just a pollen chucker at this point.


Bro that is great man. We need a few more conciteret people in this world. I look at it like bodhi too way not f2 them and spread the love. Shouldnt be a problem if you are still grinding out new work to sell but asking first, respect for the work, and a foot note go a long way.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Apr 19, 2016)

@pin head any promising females out of your 91 ix yet?


----------



## pin head (Apr 19, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> @pin head any promising females out of your 91 ix yet?


They just hit 7 days today. I'll probably take a peak later today. I noticed 2 that looked like they may be males yesterday while watering. Its still kind of early to tell though. I'll know the count for sure within a few days I'd think ... I'll keep you guys updated...


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks brother haven't seen alot out there on them yet. Hope you get a fire male if some do pop up.


----------



## pin head (Apr 19, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Thanks brother haven't seen alot out there on them yet. Hope you get a fire male if some do pop up.


One of the 2 that looked like they have sacs forming smells excellent. The other is nice but not as nice...


----------



## eyes (Apr 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My 3chems smell so strong in veg I ended up turning on the carbon filter. [/QU


----------



## eyes (Apr 19, 2016)

pin head said:


> Couple shots of the final product... She has extremely sour fuel smell and a sweet fuel taste. She is majorly potent.
> View attachment 3656022
> View attachment 3656023 View attachment 3656024 View attachment 3656025


----------



## eyes (Apr 19, 2016)

that looks tasty


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2016)

I have a 3chems male that if you even touch a leaf, it smells like you dipped your hand in gasoline. Strongest smelling veg plant I've ever had


----------



## pin head (Apr 19, 2016)

althor said:


> Do you have any idea how it got the name Cory cut? I mean Cory was such a d-bag.


I talked to pbud today and he told me that they called it that because they were watching a Cory haim flick the first time they smoked the cut.....


----------



## pin head (Apr 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have a 3chems male that if you even touch a leaf, it smells like you dipped your hand in gasoline. Strongest smelling veg plant I've ever had


I have one like that too. I thought it was a female. Perfect structure. 

He started dropping pollen the last couple days. I'm hitting a few elites some time over the next few days with the pollen I collected today.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2016)

pin head said:


> I have one like that too. I thought it was a female. Perfect structure.
> 
> He started dropping pollen the last couple days. I'm hitting a few elites some time over the next few days with the pollen I collected today.


Nice. Mine has a fantastic structure also. Swore it was female. I think I have 2 males and 3 females. Will definitely be making F2s and hitting some other beauties.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2016)

About half of these are top dawg


----------



## pin head (Apr 20, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3661324
> About half of these are top dawg


Nice! They look excellent bro!


----------



## althor (Apr 20, 2016)

pin head said:


> I talked to pbud today and he told me that they called it that because they were watching a Cory haim flick the first time they smoked the cut.....


 Thanks for checking into that. I have always wondered. I passed on a Cory cut last year because I didnt want d-bag in my grow room. I would jump all over a guava cut though.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 20, 2016)

The guava is pure fire. You cant go wrong with any of his chem crosses.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't care what the name of a plant is.. if it is good stuff I will grow it. I never go off names of things, the quality is what counts. What's the main differences in the Guava and the Cory cut to those that know?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 20, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> I don't care what the name of a plant is.. if it is good stuff I will grow it. I never go off names of things, the quality is what counts. What's the main differences in the Guava and the Cory cut to those that know?


Well Guava is a Stardawg pheno that smells and taste like guava. Cory supposed to be that loud potent Chem.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 20, 2016)

Cory sounds the best for me.. you know anymore about their structures, yields, flowering times etc? I figure all of that is fairly similar was just asking since I like to learn new stuff.


----------



## Fresh Start (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey pinhead do you know what the lineage is on the ONYCD 3.0? Thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 23, 2016)

Fresh Start said:


> Hey pinhead do you know what the lineage is on the ONYCD 3.0? Thanks


Pretty sure it's the same lineage as the regular ONYCD. Just a new version like a v2. Thinking maybe different dad of Tresdawg since there is only one 91 Chem


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 23, 2016)

After reading this thread, i definitely need some Topdawg in my life. Anyone know when to expect the next release?


----------



## Beemo (Apr 23, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> After reading this thread, i definitely need some Topdawg in my life. Anyone know when to expect the next release?


tdt is suppose to get some more... but who knows when...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 23, 2016)

Gonna pop some tre butter real soon here...


----------



## Beemo (Apr 23, 2016)

narrowed it down... now which one...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 23, 2016)

Beemo said:


> narrowed it down... now which one...
> View attachment 3664191


A few of all 3 win win


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 23, 2016)

That one is too hard of a choice for me too. I'd probably toss a coin between the Stardawg or 91 IX - literally heads for the 91 and tails for the dawg. I'd love to have all of those packs that's for sure.

For those of you who know more, what's the deal with Top Dawgs seeds only being around every so often? Does he only flower out a plant here and there with seeds in it or what? Just sort of confusing since he should be able to produce enough seeds with a couple lights to last a good while.. but his gear is never in stock. Not that big of a deal really, I won't be able to get anything for a couple months it was just something I was curious about. And even then in a couple months when I am looking to buy some, I wonder if there will be any available or if this drop only happens every few months for a few packs?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 24, 2016)

Some 3 Chems


----------



## pin head (Apr 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3665330
> Some 3 Chems




Excellent. They look very happy!

I got stuck in a cock party with the 91's. Plus side I have a bomb male since I had 5 out of my 9 plants to pick from.

The 4 females left are just barely starting to show pistols now..... Everyone's clones are potted including the male I kept.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 25, 2016)

pin head said:


> Excellent. They look very happy!
> 
> I got stuck in a cock party with the 91's. Plus side I have a bomb male since I had 5 out of my 9 plants to pick from.
> 
> The 4 females left are just barely starting to show pistols now..... Everyone's clones are potted including the male I kept.


I think I got 3 males and 3 females. All 3 males look fantastic but one stinks like gasoline so bad it's crazy. F2s and some crosses for sure. These males are bad mofos.

Lucky charms X 3chem is one that comes to mind.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I think I got 3 males and 3 females. All 3 males look fantastic but one stinks like gasoline so bad it's crazy. F2s and some crosses for sure. These males are bad mofos.
> 
> Lucky charms X 3chem is one that comes to mind.


Please put me on that list bro. Need some of this Topdawg gear. Will have some soon hopefully. Marshmallow gas I like the sound of that


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Please put me on that list bro. Need some of this Topdawg gear. Will have some soon hopefully. Marshmallow gas I like the sound of that


You know it bud.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 26, 2016)

Yea that sounds like a killer cross with the 3Chems x Lucky Charms. But the 3 chems F2's sound even more interesting with the gas pheno. Sounds like something I'd love to try myself. I really want a pack of those beans for sure, just hope he releases them again.


----------



## pin head (Apr 26, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Yea that sounds like a killer cross with the 3Chems x Lucky Charms. But the 3 chems F2's sound even more interesting with the gas pheno. Sounds like something I'd love to try myself. I really want a pack of those beans for sure, just hope he releases them again.


The male always goes on the right homie.... Like in dog breeding... Or any kind of breeding. 

So it would be LC x 3C....

I did a few 3 chems crosses last week. I also hit the female 3chems I have which is definitely a keeper and is just as nice as the Cory cut.

The others I hit..... 

-The snow dog clone only from western ma (the real snow dog)
-East coast sour diesel / Tangie
-Gorilla glue #4

I'll try and remember to snap some pix of Cory layer to post when I'm in the garden. She's 7 weeks I think...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2016)

pin head said:


> The male always goes on the right homie.... Like in dog breeding... Or any kind of breeding.
> 
> So it would be LC x 3C....
> 
> ...


I agree with you but lots go male x female when listing crosses. It's something that's very confusing and most in the community needs to decide on what it is. Some crosses you can't tell whether they are regs or fems or what lol. I always go female x male. How most good breeders do Bodhi being one Topdawg does too


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 26, 2016)

I usually do it that way, but then a lot of times I forget. It is something I haven't gotten completely accustomed to doing yet but I am sure I will get used to it here before too much longer. That 3 chems F2's sound like some killer stuff. Some pics would be great... how rare is the Cory cut of Stardawg? Not sure if I should even go through the trouble of trying to find some of these cuts though if I can find just as good of a pheno by growing a couple packs of beans. I just wonder how his other crosses compare to the 3Chems you guys are growing.. it seems to be a real winner for sure.

The 3Chems is for sure number 1 for me... wish I had some right now I'd actually pop them over some Bodhi gear since I love any chem strains. So hopefully later this year I can get a good couple crosses form him to run.


----------



## pin head (Apr 28, 2016)

Star dawg Cory Cut day 58 of flowering.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 28, 2016)

A few weeks before I flip Mangerian Haze. Will post picture later.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 28, 2016)

Wow. 5 males 1 female. The males are so gorgeous I was positive they were chicks. Nope. Balls a poppin.


----------



## pin head (Apr 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Wow. 5 males 1 female. The males are so gorgeous I was positive they were chicks. Nope. Balls a poppin.


Damn I thought I had it bad with 5 male 4 female 91 Chem.

It's actually a good thing though. You have more males to pick from to hit your cuts with now

Out of five 91chem males I found one with a hell of a structure and nose on him! 
I'm sure you have one there too?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 28, 2016)

pin head said:


> Damn I thought I had it bad with 5 male 4 female 91 Chem.
> 
> It's actually a good thing though. You have more males to pick from to hit your cuts with now
> 
> ...


Man. The hardest thing will be picking which male! They all look great but the gassy one is gonna be the winner I think.

Also: 4 of 4 males on my ocean grown jawa pie!  But then I had 2 other strains go 5 for 5 female! You really really can never tell what you're gonna get!


----------



## greencropper (Apr 28, 2016)

pin head said:


> Star dawg Cory Cut day 58 of flowering.
> 
> View attachment 3668232
> 
> ...


are you a pro cameraman pinhead?, those pics are as good as any ive seen in mags...well done mate!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 29, 2016)

Here is Mangerian Skunk. Looking awfully male in structure, but we shall see.


----------



## pin head (Apr 29, 2016)

greencropper said:


> are you a pro cameraman pinhead?, those pics are as good as any ive seen in mags...well done mate!


Never any formal training but I've messed around a lot and taken a lot of pix. Figured out what works to a degree. 

I definitely have room for improvement. I have to get a new camera at some point.


----------



## pin head (Apr 30, 2016)

Hate to double post but I got a couple updates.... 

Here's a pic of the seed project's progress.... 

First ones are starting to peek out now. 

ECSD/Tangie x 3Chemz


 


I mentioned up thread I have the results on the 91chem sexxing .....

5 males (kept 1 poppa), 4 females that are all a little shy of 2 weeks flower....


----------



## pin head (May 2, 2016)

3 chems f2.... Just starting to show shape...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 10, 2016)

Mangerian Skunk. Flipped a few days ago.


----------



## pin head (May 10, 2016)

Nice.... Fingers crossed


----------



## pin head (May 17, 2016)

Star dawg ix... week 7 I believe.







Guava ix again week 7 flower...







And a little added fun... OGKB 2.0 drying.. This plant doesn't fuk around!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

pin head said:


> Star dawg ix... week 7 I believe.
> 
> View attachment 3684255
> 
> ...


Straight killing it bro!!!! Man you def are a awesome grower an showing these cultivars to the best of their abilities. Trying to get my hands on some Tres Sis f2s hope I can snag them. Awesome shit bro if these pics doesn't make anyone want Topdawg then there ain't none that will


----------



## eastcoastled (May 17, 2016)

@pin head you really make me feel stupid for passing on that last drop. I'm all over the next drop. What is your medium? Look like similar results that I get with Coco and jacks 3:2:1.


----------



## kif4224 (May 18, 2016)

Pin head, what does the stardawg ix look like as far as yield goes. I just snagged a pack from seedsherenow.


----------



## kif4224 (May 18, 2016)

pin head said:


> Star dawg ix... week 7 I believe.
> 
> View attachment 3684255
> 
> ...


How's the yield looking on the stardawg ix?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 18, 2016)

Yea I saw they had restock on Topdawg. Had a couple new ones too Star Cookies and another don't have no info up tho


----------



## pin head (May 18, 2016)

Thanks dudes! 

The stardawg ix is really close to the cory cut. At least the 2 females I have both are. 

The look like about 3 ounce pull organically in 5 gallon pots. 

Similar looking yield to the 3 chems I just grew out. 

More sour though and seems even closer to cory...


----------



## kif4224 (May 18, 2016)

pin head said:


> Thanks dudes!
> 
> The stardawg ix is really close to the cory cut. At least the 2 females I have both are.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know. Wasn't sure if I should get my hopes up on finding a keeper. I end up tossing them if they can't keep up in the yield department.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 18, 2016)

kif4224 said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Wasn't sure if I should get my hopes up on finding a keeper. I end up tossing them if they can't keep up in the yield department.


Bro your hopes should def be up about Topdawg gear. As you can see pin head is killing with the gear and older releases are used to start other "breeders" seed companies so def have high hopes for finding a keeper.


----------



## pin head (May 18, 2016)

kif4224 said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Wasn't sure if I should get my hopes up on finding a keeper. I end up tossing them if they can't keep up in the yield department.


Like akhiymjames said.. You WILL find a keeper in that pack. JJ really knows what he is doing picking males...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 18, 2016)

Star cookies is Stardawg x Cookies forum cut. I am so intrigued by that one. 

Anyways good news...Mangerian Skunk is a girl. A very leggy girl but girl nonetheless.


----------



## pin head (May 18, 2016)

Makes sense bro... Sativa and all. 

I was hoping she was a girl... I want to see that plant big time.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 18, 2016)

Yea she is sativa but supposedly a 70 day strain. Im planning on 90 days in my mind. Actually glad I flipped when I did, it was earlier than I typically flip


----------



## akhiymjames (May 18, 2016)

High Time was the other cross I hadn't seen before. No info at seedsherenow tho.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 18, 2016)

I misspoke earlier...Star Cookie is GSC Forum Cut x Stardawg.

I looked at the list my boy sent me and High Time was not on it....was hoping I could answer that question...


----------



## akhiymjames (May 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I misspoke earlier...Star Cookie is GSC Forum Cut x Stardawg.
> 
> I looked at the list my boy sent me and High Time was not on it....was hoping I could answer that question...


Just found the info and it's DNLx Tre OG. Sounds like a good one


----------



## pin head (May 18, 2016)

There is a stain index in the Topdawg thread op in the medicinal cannabis forums on my site. Its updated till the last drop in January. I high jacked it from icmag and updated it... I haven't had time to add this drop but I have everything written down,

Hightime is already there I believe though.

https://mycotek.org/index.php?threads/top-dawg-genetics.7833/


----------



## eastcoastled (May 18, 2016)

Stardawg 91 and stardawg IX on the way. This thread made me do it!!!


----------



## pin head (May 18, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Stardawg 91 and stardawg IX on the way. This thread made me do it!!!


Excellent! Post your plants when as they come!!!


----------



## eastcoastled (May 18, 2016)

pin head said:


> Excellent! Post your plants when as they come!!!


Definitely!! I'm thinking the IX should be priority after seeing your results. Funny thing is they had the stardawg 91 listed a couple weeks ago for $100 a pack. I passed b/c i thought it was old stock or something being so cheap, plus I didn't hear about a new release. I literally didn't buy them b/c they were too cheap......I guess the masterplan is working lol.


----------



## pin head (May 19, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Definitely!! I'm thinking the IX should be priority after seeing your results. Funny thing is they had the stardawg 91 listed a couple weeks ago for $100 a pack. I passed b/c i thought it was old stock or something being so cheap, plus I didn't hear about a new release. I literally didn't buy them b/c they were too cheap......I guess the masterplan is working lol.


I believe that was just a sale they did. I vaughly rememenr them posting about it on ig... I think it was a 420 deal or something.

In the end it won't matter if you paid 100 or 400 really... You will find a keeper and the fact you'll have it forever if you want makes it worth the price of the seed pack.

Sometimes in life you got to weigh the benefits vs the negatives...

The benefits of having a cut of some prized genetics highly out weight the negative price point in this case.

Some worry and complain about this type of financial stuff. I don't. Life's too short to worry about a couple hundred bucks. I just accept it as a required start up expense and move on with my day....

What if for some reason JJ decided to stop producing seeds tomorrow?

Then you'd really be kicking yourself for not getting a couple packs.

You made a good choice picking up a couple packs imo....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 19, 2016)

One of my 3chems males is showing random pistils also. That's a new one. Not gonna be breeding stock lol.

have 3 others to choose from though.

One that grows like an actual vine

One that's lanky and smells like gas

one that's short but not much smell.

Thoughts?


----------



## pin head (May 19, 2016)

Lanky gas would be what I would pick..... I'd cross it to some squat fire to try and get the height down... 

I def wouldn't breed with pistol Pete or the noseless one....

My 3 chems male is a swuat one. Quite rank smelling and very nice structure.

His name is 'the cock'.......


----------



## akhiymjames (May 19, 2016)

Dj Short says males that show females traits are prized males for making fem crosses. Doesn't show any herm traits in the offspring that's what he says. I've asked a few people that have had these makes have they ever need with them all say no but I would like to know some results from actual people. I wouldn't breed with it either but I'm very curious about this kinda male.

Lanky and gas would be the one for me too


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 19, 2016)

Not Top Dawg buy I have a Jillybean male that is beautiful in all respects....structure, smell etc. 

Pulled it out of my flower tent but havent killed it yet......Trying to figure a space to run it


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 19, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Star cookies is Stardawg x Cookies forum cut. I am so intrigued by that one.
> 
> Anyways good news...Mangerian Skunk is a girl. A very leggy girl but girl nonetheless.
> 
> ...



Any man with a nice leg fetish will appreciate that girl , you can almost see up that skirt!


----------



## eastcoastled (May 19, 2016)

pin head said:


> I believe that was just a sale they did. I vaughly rememenr them posting about it on ig... I think it was a 420 deal or something.
> 
> In the end it won't matter if you paid 100 or 400 really... You will find a keeper and the fact you'll have it forever if you want makes it worth the price of the seed pack.
> 
> ...


Trust me, I'm the last to complain about price....that's why i bought both. Also snagged the Guice while i was at it since it was available again. I just thought it was funny that I have been checking every seed bank and IG religiously for stardawg, and when i see it available I don't buy it b/c it's too cheap. When the 3 chems or ONYCD pop up I will have them too....no matter the price.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 19, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Trust me, I'm the last to complain about price....that's why i bought both. Also snagged the Guice while i was at it since it was available again. I just thought it was funny that I have been checking every seed bank and IG religiously for stardawg, and when i see it available I don't buy it b/c it's too cheap. When the 3 chems or ONYCD pop up I will have them too....no matter the price.


Soon I will be back to this status. I miss being able to buy beans when I want. I don't be trying to miss out on good stuff like this. That's what I want that ONYCD.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 19, 2016)

Its coming man dont worry. Just taking a little longer than usual.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Soon I will be back to this status. I miss being able to buy beans when I want. I don't be trying to miss out on good stuff like this. That's what I want that ONYCD.


I feel you. It wasn't always like this, but i am there now due to a lot of hard work and dedication. My very first harvest was about 2 yrs ago, and i have come a looonnnggggg way! ONYCD was my first pick too........an east coast thing. Loud sells better than potency here.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Its coming man dont worry. Just taking a little longer than usual.


You good bro good things come to those who are patient


----------



## eastcoastled (May 21, 2016)

something came in the mail today!

Gotta love SHN, fastest shipping of em all! Also threw in a free pack of Ethos genetics the ghan......never heard of them before.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 21, 2016)

I pulled MGS out of the tent today and took some cuts. She has very unique smell when u rub her stem. Very excited about this one. Here is a pic of her leggy self.


----------



## pin head (May 21, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I pulled MGS out of the tent today and took some cuts. She has very unique smell when u rub her stem. Very excited about this one. Here is a pic of her leggy self.
> 
> View attachment 3687478


I'd bend her over, lol...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 22, 2016)

pin head said:


> I'd bend her over, lol...


I was thinking about doing that actually....think I should?


----------



## pin head (May 22, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I was thinking about doing that actually....think I should?


I do it when they are too stretchy. You end up with all the side branches getting massive....


----------



## eastcoastled (May 22, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I was thinking about doing that actually....think I should?


I would, I supercrop all through veg. Seems to help with support in the long run, especially OG's. Nice even canopy is the other bonus like pinhead said.


----------



## hydgrow (May 22, 2016)

Got my first pack of topdawg genetics last year. Got another recently. Not sure what the strains where though.

Plants look good in here. Anyone else have pics if their gear?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 22, 2016)

I pinch and super crop in veg all the time. Ive never really tried it in flowering. Was thinking that evening the canopy on this gal would be a good thing.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 26, 2016)

I ended up pinching and bending over the main out of necessity. This bitch is really stretching. Will get a picture up in the next few days. Beautiful plant.


----------



## bongzillla (May 26, 2016)

Where are you guys buying your star dawg IX seeds? I found some on ' thedankteam.com' for $200, is this what everyone has been paying? and has anyone purchased from this bank before? or any other top dawg seeds or breeders you guys would recommend? thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

bongzillla said:


> Where are you guys buying your star dawg IX seeds? I found some on ' thedankteam.com' for $200, is this what everyone has been paying? and has anyone purchased from this bank before? or any other top dawg seeds or breeders you guys would recommend? thanks


Many threads on thedankteam they legit but it's not only place you can get Topdawg. Seedsherenow and Sour Patch is other places I know for sure.


----------



## pin head (May 27, 2016)

I'd go with seedsherenow.....

I'm biased tho... My Stardawg ix pictures are the ones in their advertisements lol..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 27, 2016)

lol pinhead. Ive never ordered from them but probably ought to give them a shot.

MGS is shaping up to be a bit of a monster. Very exotic fruit smell with skunky undertones. Took 3 cuts.


----------



## pin head (May 27, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> lol pinhead. Ive never ordered from them but probably ought to give them a shot.
> 
> MGS is shaping up to be a bit of a monster. Very exotic fruit smell with skunky undertones. Took 3 cuts.


That's most excellent news!


I couldn't resist popping a tester of one of y new crosses yesterday. I've never pulled a seed off a growing plant before and planted it as was curious. 

I yanked this seed off the gg4 That's knocked up with 3 chems 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFueHzGOF6k/

The thing had a tail 4 hours later! I checked just to see how fast the shell would move and it already had a taproot! 

This is it at 18 hours already pushing the shell open... I planted it a minute after taking the video 


https://www.instagram.com/p/BF6ZhBYOF9O/


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

Anybody know what the NYC Cookie lineage is? Wondering is GSC bred with ONYCD if so I may grab them since they are cheap


----------



## pin head (May 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Anybody know what the NYC Cookie lineage is? Wondering is GSC bred with ONYCD if so I may grab them since they are cheap


Thats what he calls anything he hits with the onycd..

I'd assume its forum cut x onycd...


----------



## Vato_504 (May 27, 2016)

pin head said:


> Thats what he calls anything he hits with the onycd..
> 
> I'd assume its forum cut x onycd...


On ig they say it's gsc x stardawg


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> On ig they say it's gsc x stardawg


Naw that's Star Cookies bro. As pin head said usually anything with the NYC tag it's ONYCD


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 27, 2016)

Pics of MGS


----------



## bongzillla (May 27, 2016)

Alright, im from oz so i don't have much experience with different strains. would you guys recommend trying the new drop like the guava IX or the sour dawg or should i stick with just getting the star dawg Ix? have you guys try exotic genetix? or know where i can get some 303 seeds? thanks


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 27, 2016)

You really can't go wrong with any of those Top Dawg strains you listed.


----------



## bongzillla (May 27, 2016)

Have you guys tried cannarado? im looking into white IX aswell, i want to try some white crosses. does anyone know if there will be any wifi from raskal being dropped?


----------



## akhiymjames (May 27, 2016)

bongzillla said:


> Alright, im from oz so i don't have much experience with different strains. would you guys recommend trying the new drop like the guava IX or the sour dawg or should i stick with just getting the star dawg Ix? have you guys try exotic genetix? or know where i can get some 303 seeds? thanks





bongzillla said:


> Have you guys tried cannarado? im looking into white IX aswell, i want to try some white crosses. does anyone know if there will be any wifi from raskal being dropped?


303 seeds can only get if you in Colorado that's why you see none in stock online. Can't sell out of state but anything from Topdawg will be good.


----------



## greencropper (May 27, 2016)

bongzillla said:


> Alright, im from oz so i don't have much experience with different strains. would you guys recommend trying the new drop like the guava IX or the sour dawg or should i stick with just getting the star dawg Ix? have you guys try exotic genetix? or know where i can get some 303 seeds? thanks


wow...you been a member since 2013 yet exchanged 3 messages in total? not exactly mr social, but hey if you search the various other threads you will find info about exotic, cannarado & possibly 303 as many banks have their own thread


----------



## smashcity (May 27, 2016)

Would have love to got that sour dawg. Too bad it's sold out. Does anyone know if they give a heads up as to when they are restocking? Also I can't seem to find the sour patch site. I found the seeds here now but nothing pops up in Google under sour patch seeds


----------



## pin head (May 28, 2016)

bongzillla said:


> Alright, im from oz so i don't have much experience with different strains. would you guys recommend trying the new drop like the guava IX or the sour dawg or should i stick with just getting the star dawg Ix? have you guys try exotic genetix? or know where i can get some 303 seeds? thanks


Speaking of the guava... It ain't too shabby.... This is my cut. Fukin stellar. One hell of a nose and greasy as shit.... Only thing I did wrong was cut her at day 65... Next time she goes 75 days. The tips were all done but middle and bottom could have used more time...







I harvested the gg4 I pollinated.
I found a side branch that was marked off a couple days ago that was dry enough to search for seeds...

Pulled 19 seeds out of a bud on it...

I popped one right away. It had a tail 4 hours after I put it in the paper towel. Today I realized it was dumb as I should have popped more so tossed 3 more in a towel an hour ago. Looking for a male to hit the ogkb 2.0 with for sure.. Fingers crossed!

15 seeds left and the bigger bud I pollinated is still soaked so there should be more when it's done drying.... 




I also have 16 Sour tangie x 3 chems seeds. That one didn't produce as many. And the snow dog also has a few poking out so I'll have some of those too....


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 28, 2016)

Pin I had the same experience with Guava. 68-70 days and it will sit your ass down after a good cure


----------



## pin head (May 28, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Pin I had the same experience with Guava. 68-70 days and it will sit your ass down after a good cure


she sure did come out mighty funky.


----------



## kif4224 (May 29, 2016)

What's the word on the "sour dawg 3.0"???
I'm going to the Michigan medical cup soon and want to keep my eyes peeled for these top dawg strains.. 

Also, trestardawg2.0 

Anybody with info Mucho appreciated.. 

Bueller..... bueller....


----------



## pin head (May 29, 2016)

kif4224 said:


> What's the word on the "sour dawg 3.0"???
> I'm going to the Michigan medical cup soon and want to keep my eyes peeled for these top dawg strains..
> 
> Also, trestardawg2.0
> ...


The strain index has that info: https://mycotek.org/index.php?threads/top-dawg-genetics.7833/

*Sour Dawg* = Sour Diesel (AJ) (F) x Double Dawg (M)

*Tre Star Dawg 2.0* = Stardawg (Corey Haim) X Tres Dawg


----------



## kif4224 (May 29, 2016)

pin head said:


> The strain index has that info: https://mycotek.org/index.php?threads/top-dawg-genetics.7833/
> 
> *Sour Dawg* = Sour Diesel (AJ) (F) x Double Dawg (M)
> 
> *Tre Star Dawg 2.0* = Stardawg (Corey Haim) X Tres Dawg


Thanks


----------



## pin head (May 29, 2016)

kif4224 said:


> Thanks


----------



## Beemo (May 29, 2016)

pin head said:


> The strain index has that info: https://mycotek.org/index.php?threads/top-dawg-genetics.7833/
> 
> *Sour Dawg* = Sour Diesel (AJ) (F) x Double Dawg (M)


dont think sour dawg 3.0 is the same as the original sour dawg.
but i could be wrong.


----------



## kif4224 (May 29, 2016)

Beemo said:


> dont think sour dawg 3.0 is the same as the original sour dawg.
> but i could be wrong.


I have found it may have tres dawg (M)
Not sure tho. I am curious what the 3.0 means...


----------



## pin head (May 29, 2016)

Beemo said:


> dont think sour dawg 3.0 is the same as the original sour dawg.
> but i could be wrong.


Good call. Sorry I missed the 3.0 part.

That one is......


*Sour Dawg* *3.0* = Sour Diesel (AJ) (F) x Tres Dawg (M)


----------



## kif4224 (May 29, 2016)

Do you think that would shorten the flowering time? I read that the flowering time is 11 or 12 weeks on that one


----------



## pin head (May 29, 2016)

I'd run that 70 days for sure.....


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (May 29, 2016)

@pin head I looked at the strain guide and I was curious onycd3.0 and onycd the same?


----------



## pin head (May 29, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> @pin head I looked at the strain guide and I was curious onycd3.0 and onycd the same?


Yea. Looks that way. My friend said the 3.0 is just from new stock.

This is where I got the 3.0 info from......
https://www.instagram.com/p/BEPdVnJCfSK/?taken-by=topdawgseeds&hl=en


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 30, 2016)

MGS is a beautiful plant. I am going to try and SCROG the clones I think.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 3, 2016)

Greedyline just got a big drop.

Been lookin at stardawg ix


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 3, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Greedyline just got a big drop.
> 
> Been lookin at stardawg ix


They all get drops and post them right before the cups. Cheaper at the cups so they trying to get all the online money they can..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 3, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> They all get drops and post them right before the cups. Cheaper at the cups so they trying to get all the online money they can..


I think they make more $$ selling beans at cups because there's no middle man/Seedbank taking a piece of the action. Packs are cheaper at cups, but the breeder keeps 100% of the sales


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 3, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I think they make more $$ selling beans at cups because there's no middle man/Seedbank taking a piece of the action. Packs are cheaper at cups, but the breeder keeps 100% of the sales


Right. I'd rather deal with breeders honestly. No middle man no worrying about swapping beans or getting taxed. So hopefully I'll get what I want at the cup


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 3, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Right. I'd rather deal with breeders honestly. No middle man no worrying about swapping beans or getting taxed. So hopefully I'll get what I want at the cup


You going to the Michigan cup or a different one?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 3, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> You going to the Michigan cup or a different one?


Cali but it's runs around Father's Day.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Right. I'd rather deal with breeders honestly. No middle man no worrying about swapping beans or getting taxed. So hopefully I'll get what I want at the cup


wish it was that easy for everybody... not everybody in a legal state...
some peeps cant afford to lose time and take 3+ days off for a cup event... gardens to take care of...
dont mind giving reliable banks their share... as long the profit margin isnt too ridiculous(getting raped)...
i understand they got to eat too.... and pay for bills.... 
getting a lineup from sin city or top dawg isnt cheap...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> wish it was that easy for everybody... not everybody in a legal state...
> some peeps cant afford to lose time and take 3+ days off for a cup event... gardens to take care of...
> dont mind giving reliable banks their share... as long the profit margin isnt too ridiculous(getting raped)...
> i understand they got to eat too.... and pay for bills....
> getting a lineup from sin city or top dawg isnt cheap...


I'm not in a legal state. I just pay attention to details. There's 2 cups coming up in back to back weeks. So now everybody getting restocks and doing raffles with top dawg gear. But I understand where you coming from.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm not in a legal state. I just pay attention to details. There's 2 cups coming up in back to back weeks. So now everybody getting restocks and doing raffles with top dawg gear. But I understand where you coming from.


just not logical for me... maybe if i was entering for the cup, it would be worth my time...
but once figuring out when the cup is... 
got to,,,, rent hotel,,, rent car,,, gas,,, food,,, buy souvenirs... buy cannibas cup tickets $100 or more...
by then,, ill be paying more for a $100 top dawg pack at an event...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> just not logical for me... maybe if i was entering for the cup, it would be worth my time...
> but once figuring out when the cup is...
> got to,,,, rent hotel,,, rent car,,, gas,,, food,,, buy souvenirs... buy cannibas cup tickets $100 or more...
> by then,, ill be paying more for a $100 top dawg pack at an event...


Only live once my brother. I'm going to enjoy myself in a environment I never been in before. I'll make that money back on the great gear I'll score there.. Btw hotels and rental cars is cheap when you book ahead.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 3, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Only live once my brother. I'm going to enjoy myself in a environment I never been in before. I'll make that money back on the great gear I'll score there.. Btw hotels and rental cars is cheap when you book ahead.


have fun bruh...
i wouldnt mind going to a cup in Amsterdam... but thats more of a vacation...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 3, 2016)

For people (like myself) who dont have access to cups or events its another story however. 

But getting direct from the breeder is the way to go..if i could i would purchase at cups..just not an option. Sniping drops is the only way i get what i want.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 3, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> You going to the Michigan cup or a different one?


You been to the Clio cup? Trying to get an answer about the area they have the breeders. I went to a couple cups in Denver( before it went bust thankfully) to grab my beans for the year. Then I heard they opened up a cup in Michigan, which really peaked my interest seeing as I'm only five hours away. But then I read people saying they couldn't get into the area where the breeders are without a medical card. Do you have any insight on this matter? Thanks


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 3, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> You been to the Clio cup? Trying to get an answer about the area they have the breeders. I went to a couple cups in Denver( before it went bust thankfully) to grab my beans for the year. Then I heard they opened up a cup in Michigan, which really peaked my interest seeing as I'm only five hours away. But then I read people saying they couldn't get into the area where the breeders are without a medical card. Do you have any insight on this matter? Thanks


Yea that's how they running it. No card no buy.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 3, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> You been to the Clio cup? Trying to get an answer about the area they have the breeders. I went to a couple cups in Denver( before it went bust thankfully) to grab my beans for the year. Then I heard they opened up a cup in Michigan, which really peaked my interest seeing as I'm only five hours away. But then I read people saying they couldn't get into the area where the breeders are without a medical card. Do you have any insight on this matter? Thanks


You have to a have a medical card to even get through the gate this year. They accept every states medical cards, but you have to have one.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 4, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> You have to a have a medical card to even get through the gate this year. They accept every states medical cards, but you have to have one.


Well thanks Michigan for dashing your fellow Midwesterners dreams. They got a cup, and went all stingy on us! Straight took the ball and went home.....dicks!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 4, 2016)

MGS at day 28


----------



## pin head (Jun 4, 2016)

I Have some mycotek packs but they were already pretty much spoken for before even getting them sealed up. There may be a few left through a friend of mine on ig but I clearly didn't make enough seeds. I didn't realize so many people would want them.

I crossed the GG4 cut to the 3 chems. I checked with JJ and let him know I did the cross and got the thumbs up to use the dawg name on it and it will be called 'Gorilla Dawg'

I will be doing a small drop in a couple months (probably 25-50 packs) and will be posting the test plants here since it is a 3 Chems cross.

I don't feel like making new threads so this thread will do....

Here is a shot of the pollen sacs that I will be using for the next round of gorilla dawg seeds in a couple weeks.






Here are some shots of the testers I popped... I popped one a day for 4 days..... I also have a couple other friends that are popping testers. So far all the seeds have popped..









And here is a shot of my first pack right before sealing it up earlier in the week. It already went off to a good friend. 






Finally here is a shot of the packs before handing them over to my buddy. Hopefully next time it will be 50 packs. Next to them is one of the testers to show its root growth...




Before the Gorilla Dawg drop (if you want to even call it that) there will be a couple other packs I'll be letting out.

The other day I pollinated the thin mint, ogkb 2.0, and wifi alien...

I'm going to call them:

Hell Breath = ogkb 2.0 x 3 chems
Hell Mints = thin mint x 3 chems
alien antifreeze = wifi alien x 3 chems


I just put my 91 male into flower today as well so that will be in development too soon enough....


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 4, 2016)

@pin head looking good! If you ever have any 3 chem crosses around I'd be highly interested, specially that hell breath sounds like absolute fire.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 4, 2016)

Pin you already know I want one brother. I am not on IG though.


----------



## pin head (Jun 4, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> @pin head looking good! If you ever have any 3 chem crosses around I'd be highly interested, specially that hell breath sounds like absolute fire.


Definitely got you covered. I'll try and keep everyone straight but def keep checking in with me. I stay glued up so things are a bit of organized chaos..

I called it 'hell breath' kuz JJ from Hell's Kitchen.






BigLittlejohn said:


> Pin you already know I want one brother. I am not on IG though.


You know I got you bro. I'll shoot you a pm....


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 4, 2016)

pin head said:


> Definitely got you covered. I'll try and keep everyone straight but def keep checking in with me. I stay glued up so things are a bit of organized chaos..
> 
> I called it 'hell breath' kuz JJ from Hell's Kitchen.
> 
> ...


I like the name! I will keep in touch. I'm on here and IG same name. Can't miss your feed with all the fire you put up! I greatly appreciate ya keeping me in mind.


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 4, 2016)

G4 got hit like a no money having hoe this year.

I hope someone finds a good combo.


----------



## pin head (Jun 4, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> I like the name! I will keep in touch. I'm on here and IG same name. Can't miss your feed with all the fire you put up! I greatly appreciate ya keeping me in mind.


4 sure! I was gonna post an ogkb nug for you just now but to already seen it if you see my ig. Still full Rez.. Lol. Here's a nug shot. She'll be getting crossed quite a bit at my crib. I absolutely adore her. Aside from the snail pace veg. 

 



SoOLED said:


> G4 got hit like a no money having hoe this year.
> 
> I hope someone finds a good combo.


Can't say I blame everyone. She is quite a gal. 

I've yet to find a combo better but she seems to put out offspring pretty equal to her. 

The glue-fi (gg4 x wifi OG) is brutal fire. It's a hell of a cut.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 4, 2016)

pin head said:


> 4 sure! I was gonna post an ogkb nug for you just now but to already seen it if you see my ig. Still full Rez.. Lol. Here's a nug shot. She'll be getting crossed quite a bit at my crib. I absolutely adore her. Aside from the snail pace veg.


Slow veg sucks but looks like good things come with patience, nug looks delicious!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 4, 2016)

pin head said:


> 4 sure! I was gonna post an ogkb nug for you just now but to already seen it if you see my ig. Still full Rez.. Lol. Here's a nug shot. She'll be getting crossed quite a bit at my crib. I absolutely adore her. Aside from the snail pace veg.
> 
> View attachment 3699948
> 
> ...


What's your IG pin


----------



## pin head (Jun 4, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Slow veg sucks but looks like good things come with patience, nug looks delicious!


It's worth the wait. Taste off the chart but NOT day medicine. It's a sledge hammer at 70+ days...



Vato_504 said:


> What's your IG pin


@mycotek veto  Drop by and give me a follow!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 4, 2016)

pin head said:


> It's worth the wait. Taste off the chart but NOT day medicine. It's a sledge hammer at 70+ days...
> 
> 
> 
> @mycotek veto  Drop by and give me a follow!


You have quite the hand for photography, and from the looks of it gardening as well! Just added ya on IG.


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 4, 2016)

pin head said:


> 4 sure! I was gonna post an ogkb nug for you just now but to already seen it if you see my ig. Still full Rez.. Lol. Here's a nug shot. She'll be getting crossed quite a bit at my crib. I absolutely adore her. Aside from the snail pace veg.
> 
> View attachment 3699948
> 
> ...


http://ns2.em106.sgded.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-categories-listing/product/961-decepticon
^ I read on another forum he is only dropping this once.

that price though.

this too http://firestax.com/index.php/hikashop-menu-for-categories-listing/product/845-cherry-gorilla


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 4, 2016)

Auction going down on IG if any one looking for TDS. Tre Stardawg on heirlooms genetics


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 5, 2016)

So I put 7 stardawg IX beans in a paper towel about 9 days ago. Took almost 3 days for the first couple to pop, then 2 more days to get 5 out of 7. 7 days later, still just 5 of 7 popped, and i figure the last two are no good. I have nothing to lose at this point, so i give them each a good squeeze, and they are rock solid. I have never scuffed a seed before, but figured fuck it, they were expensive, might as well try. Only rough surface i could think of was the underside of my countertops, so i gave them a good scraping. Back in the paper towel, and in 36 hrs the last two popped, after being saturated for 7 straight days......all they needed was a little help. So if you're pooping these seeds, make sure you give them a scuff! I'm now a scuffer for life!!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 5, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> So I put 7 stardawg IX beans in a paper towel about 9 days ago. Took almost 3 days for the first couple to pop, then 2 more days to get 5 out of 7. 7 days later, still just 5 of 7 popped, and i figure the last two are no good. I have nothing to lose at this point, so i give them each a good squeeze, and they are rock solid. I have never scuffed a seed before, but figured fuck it, they were expensive, might as well try. Only rough surface i could think of was the underside of my countertops, so i gave them a good scraping. Back in the paper towel, and in 36 hrs the last two popped, after being saturated for 7 straight days......all they needed was a little help. So if you're pooping these seeds, make sure you give them a scuff! I'm now a scuffer for life!!


I've seen folks use the matchbox with sand paper but Ive always hesitant to try myself. I have some strains that are certainly a pain to pop though, so prolly gonna have to give it a go myself soon.


----------



## althor (Jun 5, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> So I put 7 stardawg IX beans in a paper towel about 9 days ago. Took almost 3 days for the first couple to pop, then 2 more days to get 5 out of 7. 7 days later, still just 5 of 7 popped, and i figure the last two are no good. I have nothing to lose at this point, so i give them each a good squeeze, and they are rock solid. I have never scuffed a seed before, but figured fuck it, they were expensive, might as well try. Only rough surface i could think of was the underside of my countertops, so i gave them a good scraping. Back in the paper towel, and in 36 hrs the last two popped, after being saturated for 7 straight days......all they needed was a little help. So if you're pooping these seeds, make sure you give them a scuff! I'm now a scuffer for life!!


 I keep a square of sandpaper stored with my seeds. I havent popped a seed in years without giving them a nice scuff first.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 5, 2016)

althor said:


> I keep a square of sandpaper stored with my seeds. I havent popped a seed in years without giving them a nice scuff first.


What grade of sand paper?


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 5, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Well thanks Michigan for dashing your fellow Midwesterners dreams. They got a cup, and went all stingy on us! Straight took the ball and went home.....dicks!


There you guys go alienating ohioans again


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> What grade of sand paper?


I use 240 buddy, but thats just what I happened to have lying around...320 and 400 should be ok too...stick a square of it in one of those tiny match boxes and gently shake for 30ish seconds..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 5, 2016)

F2'ed my 3chems and can't wait to dig through them. She's on day 34 now. Soon come!


----------



## althor (Jun 5, 2016)

I am using 150 currently, but I really dont think it matters. I rough them up pretty good but not near enough to actually break them or squash them.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 5, 2016)

I gave them a good scrape, visible road rash lol. Couldn't believe soaking for 7 days wasn't enough. Can't tell you how many seeds i tossed that probably would have popped if i just scuffed them. From now on i scuff every one!!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 5, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I use 240 buddy, but thats just what I happened to have lying around...320 and 400 should be ok too...stick a square of it in one of those tiny match boxes and gently shake for 30ish seconds..


You can use an Emory Board too to give you a lil more control....while my thc addled brain wandered back to the subject i might as well post it before I forget it


----------



## kif4224 (Jun 8, 2016)

Does anyone know if top dawg gear will be available at the Michigan med cup this weekend?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 8, 2016)

kif4224 said:


> Does anyone know if top dawg gear will be available at the Michigan med cup this weekend?


Instagram says he will be there. I'm sure seeds will be sold but everybody will be on them so get there early


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 9, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> You can use an Emory Board too to give you a lil more control....while my thc addled brain wandered back to the subject i might as well post it before I forget it


I've never scuffed my seeds but I think I'm gonna start because after reading some of these posts. I have had problems in the past with some seeds not wanting to pop and I've just been throwing them away. So let's say I used an emery board,you just scuff along the edge where the bean splits ya?


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 9, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I've never scuffed my seeds but I think I'm gonna start because after reading some of these posts. I have had problems in the past with some seeds not wanting to pop and I've just been throwing them away. So let's say I used an emery board,you just scuff along the edge where the bean splits ya?


yes sir, i just kind of rest it on the bean between my fingers and lightly pull, its more controllable this way


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 9, 2016)

I have my last Guava IX seed germing at it hasnt popped. Going to scuff that bitch up tonight.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 9, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I have my last Guava IX seed germing at it hasnt popped. Going to scuff that bitch up tonight.


Did you find anything good from those? Those are interesting to me more and more when I think of it having guava terps. Thinking of grabbing it


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Did you find anything good from those? Those are interesting to me more and more when I think of it having guava terps. Thinking of grabbing it


Strongest thing Ive ever done bro. I had 2 phenos fairly uniform in structure. One was very fuel chem taste the other was slighy tropical fruit with heavy chem undertones.

Both put me on my ass and could only be blazed at night. One lady told me I couldn't give her that anymore because it was fucking up her sex life as her and her hubby would be no good after a session. My tolerance higher than that but yea, I had a few nights I passed out on some action....


----------



## althor (Jun 9, 2016)

Damn I want in on this stuff but I seriously have ordered way too much in the past couple of months already.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 10, 2016)

Top Dawg have some new shit dropping


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Top Dawg have some new shit dropping
> View attachment 3704735


Man you killing me lol. Just had to pay $630 for exhaust work on my car  was gonna get some Topdawg with that but not no more.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Top Dawg have some new shit dropping
> View attachment 3704735


where can the scapegoat genetics be bought?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 10, 2016)

greencropper said:


> where can the scapegoat genetics be bought?[/QUOTE
> Before sub went down he just had got it. I guess you gotta catch him at the cups


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 10, 2016)

MGS day 34


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 11, 2016)

kif4224 said:


> Does anyone know if top dawg gear will be available at the Michigan med cup this weekend?


https://www.instagram.com/topdawgseeds/


----------



## kif4224 (Jun 11, 2016)

Went to the Michigan medical cup today. At top dawgs booth I saw they had a stardawg 4.0. Can anyone shed some light on that cross? I didn't see it in the original list of crosses....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 11, 2016)

kif4224 said:


> Went to the Michigan medical cup today. At top dawgs booth I saw they had a stardawg 4.0. Can anyone shed some light on that cross? I didn't see it in the original list of crosses....


How much were packs going for?


----------



## kif4224 (Jun 11, 2016)

About the same as any seedbank that offers them...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 11, 2016)

kif4224 said:


> About the same as any seedbank that offers them...


$200 per pack? Damn, breeders normally sell their gear a little cheaper at the cups


----------



## kif4224 (Jun 11, 2016)

The prices for a booth were ridonk this year....


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 12, 2016)

kif4224 said:


> Went to the Michigan medical cup today. At top dawgs booth I saw they had a stardawg 4.0. Can anyone shed some light on that cross? I didn't see it in the original list of crosses....


From what I have read, JJ doesn't like to keep his males. I believe 4.0 means its male number 4 used in this cross.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 12, 2016)

Can't believe the prices they are charging people for gear at cups now. Being able to get deals looks like it has gone out the window. Guess I'll just have to get online


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 12, 2016)

So out of 7 stardawg IX, 6 popped, and 2 have died in the seedling stage....never had seedlings die before. Anyone want to take a guess as the cause? they were good one day, on their way out the next. Just rolled over and died.

on this example, the one to the right just folded over and died, the one to the left lived, but is on life support right now. I re-buried the one to the left since the stalk tapers down to almost nothing....still alive but very slow going right now. Only 2 strong seedlings right now out of 6.....probably my fault, but would like to know others thoughts. I have had seeds pop, and not push up out of the rooter, but never had them sprout up, look good, and suddenly die.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 12, 2016)

It's happened to me before not with Top Dawg gear and I have no explanation for it but you are not alone.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 13, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> So out of 7 stardawg IX, 6 popped, and 2 have died in the seedling stage....never had seedlings die before. Anyone want to take a guess as the cause? they were good one day, on their way out the next. Just rolled over and died.View attachment 3706463
> 
> on this example, the one to the right just folded over and died, the one to the left lived, but is on life support right now. I re-buried the one to the left since the stalk tapers down to almost nothing....still alive but very slow going right now. Only 2 strong seedlings right now out of 6.....probably my fault, but would like to know others thoughts. I have had seeds pop, and not push up out of the rooter, but never had them sprout up, look good, and suddenly die.


I'm not sure if I'm off base with this but wonder if it has to do with th age of seed and the storage conditions it was in before the customer gets it. I've bought packs from banks oversees that had shitty germ rates, then replaced though said packs at Denver cup straight from the breeders hands to get home and have everything pop every time. I'm going to start scuffing on my seeds just so maybe I can avoid the few die offs I have once in while. Especially when you're paying that kind of money for beans you expect everyone of them to be heads up and a fine specimen whether male or female.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 13, 2016)

Some die off after they sprout it's called damping off. It happens but could be from bad storage week seedlings fungal environment etc.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jun 13, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> So out of 7 stardawg IX, 6 popped, and 2 have died in the seedling stage....never had seedlings die before. Anyone want to take a guess as the cause? they were good one day, on their way out the next. Just rolled over and died.View attachment 3706463
> 
> on this example, the one to the right just folded over and died, the one to the left lived, but is on life support right now. I re-buried the one to the left since the stalk tapers down to almost nothing....still alive but very slow going right now. Only 2 strong seedlings right now out of 6.....probably my fault, but would like to know others thoughts. I have had seeds pop, and not push up out of the rooter, but never had them sprout up, look good, and suddenly die.



its called" Damp Off"..it the black plague of young seedlings and yes you got it..


----------



## Beemo (Jun 13, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> So out of 7 stardawg IX, 6 popped, and 2 have died in the seedling stage....never had seedlings die before. Anyone want to take a guess as the cause? they were good one day, on their way out the next. Just rolled over and died.View attachment 3706463
> 
> on this example, the one to the right just folded over and died, the one to the left lived, but is on life support right now. I re-buried the one to the left since the stalk tapers down to almost nothing....still alive but very slow going right now. Only 2 strong seedlings right now out of 6.....probably my fault, but would like to know others thoughts. I have had seeds pop, and not push up out of the rooter, but never had them sprout up, look good, and suddenly die.


as people mention before me... it does look like damp off...
are those seedlings under a clear dome? if so, that might be why...


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 13, 2016)

The pic shown was under a dome when it happened. the other two that didn't make it were out of the dome and in the medium(coco). Packs were dated somewhere around 3/16, so they weren't very old. Always heard of damping off,but never experienced it like this, although my room is not nearly as dry as it is in winter. Humidity is definitely up, but i thought that was good for veg. Thanks for the replies, i'm chalking it up to shit happens. Have four more seeds to pop, only need to find one......


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 15, 2016)

Shoe have the cheapest prices I done seen thus far on Top Dawg gear.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Shoe have the cheapest prices I done seen thus far on Top Dawg gear.


Couldn't help my self, grabbed some star cookies can't wait gonna move this pack to next in line to drop.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 16, 2016)

MGS pics from a few days ago


----------



## Slimjimham (Jun 17, 2016)

So I just pulled the trigger on a pack of Star OG (tahoe og x stardawg)

Got em for $125, it's the most I've ever spent on a pack but keep seeing people hype them up so figured I'd try.... Could have almost gotten 2 bodhi packs + freebies and testers for that price. 

What's everyone think? I had the option for star cookies (girl scout cookies x stardawg) for that price but was told the star og should be a better yielder?

Hope I get some fire but I'm skeptical for what these packs go for, what does everyone think?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 17, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> So I just pulled the trigger on a pack of Star OG (tahoe og x stardawg)
> 
> Got em for $125, it's the most I've ever spent on a pack but keep seeing people hype them up so figured I'd try.... Could have almost gotten 2 bodhi packs + freebies and testers for that price.
> 
> ...


I think you got a good deal, and on the lower end of what topdawg retails for..

The cross sounds interesting, so we shall see what she brings.


----------



## Slimjimham (Jun 17, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I think you got a good deal, and on the lower end of what topdawg retails for..
> 
> The cross sounds interesting, so we shall see what she brings.


You don't think I screwed up totally by not getting the star cookies do ya? I might have time to change the order to that still... Kinda having second thoughts not going with that one


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 17, 2016)

I think you made the right choice between the 2. I am intrigued by the Star Cookies since JJ is working with the Forum cut but I think you went the right way with it. Also agree that you got a good price. I get hooked up on pricing and you paid only slightly more than I do.

Good deal all around imo.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 17, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> You don't think I screwed up totally by not getting the star cookies do ya? I might have time to change the order to that still... Kinda having second thoughts not going with that one


I do that so much...order something and then start second guessing my order. I know I'd rather have the og. I'm bout cookie cross eyed! Lol


----------



## Slimjimham (Jun 17, 2016)

Haha ok cool, good reassurance haha. That would be why I don't get tattoos, I change my mind too often ha.

Well let's hope it's fire, I do agree seems like everythings a cookies cross these days.

Speaking of the cookies being a forum cut, why is it that I've been on the forums forever and no one Has offered me a cut haha. Feel free to pm me


----------



## pin head (Jun 17, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Haha ok cool, good reassurance haha. That would be why I don't get tattoos, I change my mind too often ha.
> 
> Well let's hope it's fire, I do agree seems like everythings a cookies cross these days.
> 
> Speaking of the cookies being a forum cut, why is it that I've been on the forums forever and no one Has offered me a cut haha. Feel free to pm me


Speaking of cook crosses,...


This is a picture of some Hell Breath (ogkb2.o x 3 chems) seeds forming in an Ogkb 2.0 cola...



And here is the Hell Mint (thin mint x 3 chems) seeds formin in a thin mint cola...





Here is an update on the Gorilla Dawg testers,

I up potted them yesterday and topped them today.. They are looking great.

Gorilla Dawg's roots run deep in the chem lineage. Gorilla dawg has chem 91, chem sis, chem D, and Chem 4 in her bloodline.....










And here is a picture of my 91 chem ix male I been talking about. He started dropping pollen today so I will be making crosses with him starting with the gg4 next week.... He is one hell of a male. Stinks god awful. Massive pollen sacs in a 2 quart pot.





And this is the first 91 pheno I took down today. It was the fastest finishing and the has the best nose, is the loudest, and greasiest. Its def the keeper.. Classic Chem aroma. very sour and fuely.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 17, 2016)

pin head said:


> Speaking of cook crosses,...
> 
> 
> This is a picture of some Hell Breath (ogkb2.o x 3 chems) seeds forming in an Ogkb 2.0 cola...
> ...


Very nice, awesome pics. Please let us know when and where your seeds are released.


----------



## pin head (Jun 17, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Very nice, awesome pics. Please let us know when and where your seeds are released.


For Sure.


----------



## pin head (Jun 20, 2016)

Its Hell Monkey week! 

(GG4 x 91Chem IX) This is the cross I am making the most seeds of this time around.
I have been pollinating for a couple days and will go in a couple more times over the
next couple days before I am done.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 21, 2016)

Anyone else get in on the IG auction action last night , couldn't believe I scored a pack of 3chems!!!


----------



## pin head (Jun 21, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Anyone else get in on the IG auction action last night , couldn't believe I scored a pack of 3chems!!!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 21, 2016)

I just recently came into a 3 chems cross. Can't wait to run it.


----------



## pin head (Jun 21, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I just recently came into a 3 chems cross. Can't wait to run it.



I'd like to see that!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 21, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I just recently came into a 3 chems cross. Can't wait to run it.


Ya I missed on original drop an figured no way Id have another chance, until last night some head cracker and 3chems went up so I couldnt pass on 3C


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 21, 2016)

pin head said:


> I'd like to see that!


Me to should be fire!!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 21, 2016)

I will probably be popping them in 3 weeks or so. Planning on mid July.


----------



## fieldhand (Jun 21, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Anyone else get in on the IG auction action last night , couldn't believe I scored a pack of 3chems!!!


Can you give a huge favor and tell where this auction happened? Not on any of my usual haunts.


----------



## pin head (Jun 21, 2016)

fieldhand said:


> Can you give a huge favor and tell where this auction happened? Not on any of my usual haunts.


Heirlooms genetics on Instagram. He's a friend. Good people....


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 21, 2016)

pin head said:


> Heirlooms genetics on Instagram. He's a friend. Good people....


Thanks pin head beat me to it. Very good people!!! Has taken care of me well


----------



## fieldhand (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks guys much appreciated!


----------



## pin head (Jun 22, 2016)

My 91 IX male... Been getting his groove on this week, 

He is in a 1 quart container. Today is day 20 of flower. He started dropping pollen day 14 I think.. Can't exactly remember..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 23, 2016)

MGS at day 46


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> MGS at day 46
> View attachment 3715445 View attachment 3715446


Looking good! What kind of nose does she have on her?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 23, 2016)

Very unique smell. Early in flower it was very tropical fruit smelling...kinda citrus/mango smell with skunky undertones. Now it has less of a tropical fruit smell more citrus/skunk. Very unique and makes me drool.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Very unique smell. Early in flower it was very tropical fruit smelling...kinda citrus/mango smell with skunky undertones. Now it has less of a tropical fruit smell more citrus/skunk. Very unique and makes me drool.


Citrus skunk sounds delicious


----------



## pin head (Jun 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Very unique smell. Early in flower it was very tropical fruit smelling...kinda citrus/mango smell with skunky undertones. Now it has less of a tropical fruit smell more citrus/skunk. Very unique and makes me drool.


Looking good bro


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 25, 2016)

My last 4 stardawg IX went in the paper towel last night. Just shooting for 4 healthy plants at this point. Only two survivors from round 1. Gonna baby these last 4 for sure!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 26, 2016)

MGS at day 49. I'm thinking she will come down between 63 and 70 days.


----------



## pin head (Jun 26, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> MGS at day 49. I'm thinking she will come down between 63 and 70 days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718000 View attachment 3718001


She Looks Great!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks man. None of my pictures do her justice.


----------



## pin head (Jun 26, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Thanks man. None of my pictures do her justice.


She looks like she has some meaty nugs on her.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 26, 2016)

Yea. I am glad I bent that main branch over. Caused all those nugs behind it to get real fat.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 26, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Thanks man. None of my pictures do her justice.


I feel you,I am never satisfied with my pics....I know what fire you really have there. Not saying the pics look bad at all(and she looks fantastic), just I understand she looks way better in person....I'm sure waaaayyyyy better.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 28, 2016)

MGS really has a complex smell. I am looking forward to the flavor matching it. I spent some time looking at the trichs today and think I may start flushing this lady on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## pin head (Jun 29, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> MGS really has a complex smell. I am looking forward to the flavor matching it. I spent some time looking at the trichs today and think I may start flushing this lady on Saturday or Sunday.


In the home stretch!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 29, 2016)

Yea finishing earlier than I expected. I was planning on 70 days at least with her and 63 with a cali connect Blackwater I am running and it's looking like it will be the opposite and Blackwater won't be done until day 70 or so.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 29, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Yea finishing earlier than I expected. I was planning on 70 days at least with her and 63 with a cali connect Blackwater I am running and it's looking like it will be the opposite and Blackwater won't be done until day 70 or so.


Did your black water turn purple John?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 29, 2016)

So far no, it hasn't but with the summer temps I don't see it happening. It has a very purple smell though. I am starting to get concerned because it seems to have sorta stalled but it is still eating well. I will post a pic of it in a bit. I was looking for that thread but I will post it here.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 29, 2016)

Here is a pic of blackwater at day 52. Below it is MGS also at day 52


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 29, 2016)

the 2 ogs hybrids look fire! anyone seen those?


----------



## reefshark83 (Jun 30, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> the 2 ogs hybrids look fire! anyone seen those?


the d-og looks like the winner to me for those hybrids


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2016)

d og was gone 1st , go figure lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2016)

2 ogs= tk x tres dawg


----------



## reefshark83 (Jul 1, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


>


some of the A5 crosses look good as well in particular the
P-Haze: (hp13/a5 bx) & A5 Jack: (10k jack/a5 bx)


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 1, 2016)

I wish he would keep his males around longer. It's obvious he has great eye for breeding but I think he should keep makes around longer so crosses don't have to be made with new male. Too much 2.0 and 3.0 stuff lol


----------



## greencropper (Jul 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I wish he would keep his males around longer. It's obvious he has great eye for breeding but I think he should keep makes around longer so crosses don't have to be made with new male. Too much 2.0 and 3.0 stuff lol


absolutely!...gotta be a codebreaker/mathematician to decipher some of the strain breakdowns these days? eg; P-Haze: (hp13/a5 bx) & A5 Jack: (10k jack/a5 bx)


----------



## reefshark83 (Jul 1, 2016)

greencropper said:


> absolutely!...gotta be a codebreaker/mathematician to decipher some of the strain breakdowns these days? eg; P-Haze: (hp13/a5 bx) & A5 Jack: (10k jack/a5 bx)


yea there are so many diff variations with og & chem it's hard to know what's in there without a map.


----------



## reefshark83 (Jul 1, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I wish he would keep his males around longer. It's obvious he has great eye for breeding but I think he should keep makes around longer so crosses don't have to be made with new male. Too much 2.0 and 3.0 stuff lol


I agree on keeping males longer, but as long as the "new" generation is comparable I suppose it allows for more possibilities of diff keeper phenos when hunting


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 1, 2016)

reefshark83 said:


> I agree on keeping males longer, but as long as the "new" generation is comparable I suppose it allows for more possibilities of diff keeper phenos when hunting


Maybe in Topdawg's case the mom is the key(dominant), and he's still searching for the right male. I also thought he might be doing it to make it harder for his work to be stolen by an up and coming seed company. 95% of his customers are probably after a mom, so if she stays, the odds prob don't change much. Changing the male prob makes it harder to pinpoint and find that good male? From a breeding perspective i would think it is harder to do it the way he is doing it, unless he enjoys the hunt, so there must be a reason.


----------



## reefshark83 (Jul 2, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Maybe in Topdawg's case the mom is the key(dominant), and he's still searching for the right male. I also thought he might be doing it to make it harder for his work to be stolen by an up and coming seed company. 95% of his customers are probably after a mom, so if she stays, the odds prob don't change much. Changing the male prob makes it harder to pinpoint and find that good male? From a breeding perspective i would think it is harder to do it the way he is doing it, unless he enjoys the hunt, so there must be a reason.


could def be improving the line by finding better males. I'd have to go back and listen again but I'm pretty sure he said on the adam dunn show that he had all these elite clones and was looking for males to preserve genetics, ie double dog and subsequently tres dog have afghani 1 keeping the chem d dominant? So I suppose it's not unreasonable to think over time better males have been found to improve the line. It could also just be easier to keep seed stock than a male and female keeper for each cultivar. With enough time and stock you could find desirable males for new programs. Whatever the reason it seems to be working just fine


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 4, 2016)

Really wanted to get my hands on some underdog D, but couldn't stay up last night. Of course it was sold out when i got up this morning.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Jul 4, 2016)

My buddy an I stop at the booth at Michigan cup an after chatting a while an dabbing them out with my Phoenix Fire #1 rosin we actually ended up with a unreleased new cross. P1 X ONCYD . P1=Super Silver sour Chem Diesel Haze. 
The sample nugs we smoked on were nice . I ll be popping them in couple weeks an we ll see.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 4, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Really wanted to get my hands on some underdog D, but couldn't stay up last night. Of course it was sold out when i got up this morning.


I am after the same I am hopeful that I will come across a pack but I doubt it will happen


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 4, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> 2 ogs= tk x tres dawg


2 OGs is actually Triangle Kush x Tre OG(Tahoe x Tresdawg)


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 4, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> My last 4 stardawg IX went in the paper towel last night. Just shooting for 4 healthy plants at this point. Only two survivors from round 1. Gonna baby these last 4 for sure!


So all 4 popped and are rooted and doing spectacular compared to my first go. Left the dome off once they came up and put a small light on them right away....these stretch way more than any seedlings i have ever sprouted. First two survivors are doing well now...seem to be a little more nute sensitive then my other strains....I may have overcharged my coco first round, I think that contributed to my poor survival rate. Anyway, hopefully this info helps someone else having issues.....it was definitely a learning experience for me!


----------



## pin head (Jul 10, 2016)

3 chems flowered for 65 days. This is round 3 with her...


----------



## pin head (Jul 11, 2016)

A few hell breath seeds that will be floating around in August when I let them out with everythig else I have coming....


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 11, 2016)

pin head said:


> A few hell breath seeds that will be floating around in August when I let them out with everythig else I have coming....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730047


Any chance these will dropping anywhere? If so any places to keep an eye on? Should be straight fire


----------



## pin head (Jul 11, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Any chance these will dropping anywhere? If so any places to keep an eye on? Should be straight fire


I'll mention it here, Instagram, and mycotek.org but yea they will be available along with a few other crosses. ....


----------



## camaro630hp (Jul 11, 2016)

pin head said:


> 3 chems flowered for 65 days. This is round 3 with her...
> 
> View attachment 3728837


Wow how beautiful. Us seed bank with these seeds in stock .. ...?


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 11, 2016)

pin head said:


> I'll mention it here, Instagram, and mycotek.org but yea they will be available along with a few other crosses. ....


Right on and thanks for bringing these crosses to the table. Not sure of I'm the only one but this has me super excited


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jul 11, 2016)

anybody familiar with the mango nigerian haze?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 12, 2016)

Terrapin2 said:


> anybody familiar with the mango nigerian haze?


I just finished one of those. Very sativa dom. Complex flavors with an excellent high with a bit of a creeper effect.

Always down to help a Terrapin


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 12, 2016)

Sorry...thats Mangerian Skunk. Mase with Mango Nigerian Haze. Nigerian Haze is a landrace sativa is about all I know about it.


----------



## pin head (Jul 12, 2016)

camaro630hp said:


> Wow how beautiful. Us seed bank with these seeds in stock .. ...?


The will be available on Instagram through @heirlooms_genetics and possibly on mycotek.org if they make it that far.

No seed banks yet at this point though..... I'm still just a little fish.



Gonefishn7420 said:


> Right on and thanks for bringing these crosses to the table. Not sure of I'm the only one but this has me super excited


Not a problem. Thanks for taking interest in what I'm doing.

I'm more interested in the genetics and making crosses and breeding than flower production at this point.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 14, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> So all 4 popped and are rooted and doing spectacular compared to my first go. Left the dome off once they came up and put a small light on them right away....these stretch way more than any seedlings i have ever sprouted. First two survivors are doing well now...seem to be a little more nute sensitive then my other strains....I may have overcharged my coco first round, I think that contributed to my poor survival rate. Anyway, hopefully this info helps someone else having issues.....it was definitely a learning experience for me!


wait you start your seeds in a humidty dome.?

why?


----------



## pin head (Jul 14, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> wait you start your seeds in a humidty dome.?
> 
> why?


Yea this is fast track to death. Especially in summer months.

Moving air is a must.....

Ironically moisture is a seedlings number one enemy..... Or should I say too moisture..

I recommend starting seedlins in a paper towel with distilled water from a bottle. When the taproot is out and the cotyledons have almost pushed the shell off they gently go into seed start soil that is at field capacity.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 14, 2016)

Alright fam. Let's talk 3chems. 

It's drying right now but I've smoked some sample buds. I'll take pics when I trim. 

This is some of the strongest bud I've smoked. Absolute face melter/body floater. I smoked a bowl this morning when I woke up. Apparently I fell back asleep for 4 hours! 

Smells and tastes like: diesel/chem/sour/og all at once. Tbh I kinda get what "watered down Chems" mean now. 

There's a small nug sitting on my counter and the entire house reeeeeeks. 

*orders more top dawg. 

**** disclaimer- I originally said I would not buy top dawg due to jj coming off as a dick online. Secondly price was steeper than usual. I was very curious though as Chems are my favorite. I don't really care anymore. Just give me the dank. 

How quickly my morals deflated. Ha.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Yea Bob, I wouldn't recommend waking and baking any of their chem/diesel stuff if you want to have a productive day lol.

That Guava IX I ran was by far the most powerful bud I've grown. Put me on my ass hard. Like a Tyson rib shot.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 14, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> wait you start your seeds in a humidty dome.?
> 
> why?


 I start them in a paper towel. When the taproots come out, they go in a rapid rooter, and in the dome with a heat pad underneath. Honestly i don't know why, only been growing for about 2 years, and that is how i've always done it. Think i always read about seedlings needing more humidity, and the domes are branded as starter kits. Most of the time they are only in the dome for a day or two, by then they have shed their helmets, and they are under a light. Only one died in the dome, the others died after a week or two being under the lights. Anyway, most of my space is devoted to flowering, just kinda wing it with seedlings....sometimes they in the same tray(under the dome) as clones i have just taken. Their will to survive usually overcomes my mistakes....I tend to focus more on the ladies in flower.


----------



## pin head (Jul 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Alright fam. Let's talk 3chems.
> 
> It's drying right now but I've smoked some sample buds. I'll take pics when I trim.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the dark side... 

We don't give a shit about pack prices on the dark side bro..... Not when they have the dog in the lineage.... My 3 chems keeper is exactly what you described. Pretty stable genetics!


----------



## greencropper (Jul 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Alright fam. Let's talk 3chems.
> 
> It's drying right now but I've smoked some sample buds. I'll take pics when I trim.
> 
> ...


lololol...priceless bob! be a sad day the 'bobster' leaves RIU for the last time


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 15, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I start them in a paper towel. When the taproots come out, they go in a rapid rooter, and in the dome with a heat pad underneath. Honestly i don't know why, only been growing for about 2 years, and that is how i've always done it. Think i always read about seedlings needing more humidity, and the domes are branded as starter kits. Most of the time they are only in the dome for a day or two, by then they have shed their helmets, and they are under a light. Only one died in the dome, the others died after a week or two being under the lights. Anyway, most of my space is devoted to flowering, just kinda wing it with seedlings....sometimes they in the same tray(under the dome) as clones i have just taken. Their will to survive usually overcomes my mistakes....I tend to focus more on the ladies in flower.


thats alot of work.

Usually I just throw them in a shot glass to paper towel to medium.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 15, 2016)

I just plant them 1/4" down in home-made LOS and ~3 days later they're up...
Just dropped 1 pk of 3chem into soil yesterday + expect to see sprouts by Monday morning(or earlier).


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 17, 2016)

SHN got the new Topdawg drop. I was able to grab what I missed on TDT release. They're showing everything available still, Underdog D on the way!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 17, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> SHN got the new Topdawg drop. I was able to grab what I missed on TDT release. They're showing everything available still, Underdog D on the way!


Was their prices higher than everyone else's


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 17, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Was their prices higher than everyone else's


 Topdawg is on sale there right now. Underdawg D seems to sell out immediately every drop, so all that matters to me is who has them. They will most likely be in my mailbox on Tuesday. I'm sure I paid less for what I ordered from TDT, but that order has not shipped yet, and tomorrow will be two weeks since ordering......


----------



## Slimjimham (Jul 18, 2016)

I can't find any grow reports or info on star og other than the parents... Anyone have any?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 19, 2016)

both of these were made with mycoteks 3chems male. Believe his 3chems is some next level shit. It put me on my ass.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 19, 2016)

So I just blazed a blunt (backwood) of Mangerian Skunk and here are my impressions:

Definitley a daytime smoke, which is expected being a sativa and all. The taste is very complex and even though I took my last pull 10 minuted ago, it is still lingering on my tounge. I would describe the flavor in the same way I described the smell earlier in the thread...skunky citrus with a hint of tropical fruit. The effect is definitely face melting and happy.

Definitely glad I took cuts and have one in early flowering. This is a nice change of pace smoke to keep around for a while.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 20, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> I can't find any grow reports or info on star og other than the parents... Anyone have any?


These are all the newer crosses for all the new top dawg growers.

The prized Phenos where found in most of the old gear . The newer stuff and 2.0 and higer versions have yet to be seen!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 20, 2016)

If I dont get my Citron City and Star Cookie beans soon I am going to scream.

And do nothing but keep waiting.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 20, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> If I dont get my Citron City and Star Cookie beans soon I am going to scream.
> 
> And do nothing but keep waiting.


I'm right there with you bro lol I'm dying for those NYC OG.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 20, 2016)

lol. Yea man. Hoping they are in my mailbox when I get home tonight.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 5, 2016)

So i have 6 Stardawg IX to hunt through. One confirmed female going into flower in the next couple-few weeks. Trying to figure out what to pop next
sourdawg 3.0
underdawg d
stardawg 4.0
stardawg 91

For me it's between sourdawg 3.0 and underdog d...they seem to be the rarest these days, but wondering if I'm missing anything. Figure i already have a great representation of stardom going, so looking for something to compliment that. Sourdawg is pretty straight forward(sour d), but i don't know much about the underdog history. any thoughts?


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 5, 2016)

If I recall, underdog the cut was "never handed out", that may or may not be true.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 5, 2016)

stardom should be stardawg...fucking autocorrect!!


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 6, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> If I recall, underdog the cut was "never handed out", that may or may not be true.





eastcoastled said:


> So i have 6 Stardawg IX to hunt through. One confirmed female going into flower in the next couple-few weeks. Trying to figure out what to pop next
> sourdawg 3.0
> underdawg d
> stardawg 4.0
> ...


good stuff that one !!


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 6, 2016)

Citron city seen guava star91 guava d Tre Stardawg Onycd sourdawg headcracker all bonus bonus


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 6, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> So i have 6 Stardawg IX to hunt through. One confirmed female going into flower in the next couple-few weeks. Trying to figure out what to pop next
> sourdawg 3.0
> underdawg d
> stardawg 4.0
> ...


If get Underdawg get it get it they won't be around like stardawgs. Trust I


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 6, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> If get Underdawg get it get it they won't be around like stardawgs. Trust I


Anything Underdawg ment d. Epic


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 6, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


>


2ogs is gonna fade away believe meaning no mas soon in general


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 6, 2016)

kif4224 said:


> The prices for a booth were ridonk this year....


Like outrageous. !!!


----------



## kona gold (Aug 6, 2016)

Anyone with info on his butter skunk?
Also, what are the best places to find top dawg seeds?
Mahalo


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 6, 2016)

stardawg IX lady in veg...getting there.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 7, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Anyone with info on his butter skunk?
> Also, what are the best places to find top dawg seeds?
> Mahalo


Cant say where but knw TDS. Butter skunk is the butter is a secrect sour male but I've only seen silver haze pheno out of it the famila funk be bettr option. There's no "roadkill" skunks they use a uk cheeee


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 7, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Cant say where but knw TDS.  Butter skunk is the butter is a secrect sour male but I've only seen silver haze pheno out of it the famila funk be bettr option. There's no "roadkill" skunks they use a uk cheeee


Am i allowed to say where not familiar rules?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 7, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Am i allowed to say where not familiar rules?


Are you a seedbank?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 7, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> good stuff that one !!


See here is the thing with chems


eastcoastled said:


> So i have 6 Stardawg IX to hunt through. One confirmed female going into flower in the next couple-few weeks. Trying to figure out what to pop next
> sourdawg 3.0
> underdawg d
> stardawg 4.0
> ...


Serious question...
With stardawgix and stardawg 4.0 

What do you think your mind would tell you in a blindflooded (pepsi type challenege ) 

Tresdawg traditionally has been one of the parents and then whatever else mom. 

Or what would you get out of underdawg d, then star91?.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 7, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> See here is the thing with chems
> 
> 
> Serious question...
> ...


I have no idea, that's why i asked. I was leaning towards sour dawg and underdawg, figuring they would be furthest apart from the others. I think tres dawg is the father of sourdawg 3.0, stardawg 4.0, and underdog d. He is probably in the lineage of other two somwhere, but not specifically named.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 7, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Are you a seedbank?


I'd say no don't carry bunch breeders


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 8, 2016)

W T F


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 8, 2016)

What the fuck does this shit show have to do with Top Dawg? Take that bullshit sidebar


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 8, 2016)

I buy beans too, just like everyone else around here. You got refunded so stop mucking up this thread. Start a thread bashing him if u want. But GTFOH with this crap.


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2016)

your personal business is not for rollitup
Take it off our forum we don't care about your personal issues and nor do we want to read about them on the forum 


Posting someone's phone number and personal information is against our rules
Even if you have partially blocked it out 

rollitup is intended to be a safe place For all users


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 9, 2016)

3/4 of underdawg d came up, and 4/5 of sourdawg looking good so far. Couldn't choose, so did the next reasonable thing...both!!


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 11, 2016)

Release Sheets out for Top Dawg. My printer happened to get them?hmmm


----------



## kona gold (Aug 11, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> SHN got the new Topdawg drop. I was able to grab what I missed on TDT release. They're showing everything available still, Underdog D on the way!


What does SHN stand for?


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 11, 2016)

kona gold said:


> What does SHN stand for?





kona gold said:


> What does SHN stand for?


Seeds h now. Good friend be lots with its a huge drop. 3pages


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 17, 2016)

From the "About damn time" Files:


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> From the "About damn time" Files:
> 
> View attachment 3759874


Lol how long wait? Is that the "loompa"'one?


----------



## kona gold (Aug 19, 2016)

Ok, quick questions.
What are the genetics of 2ogs and tresdog?
Mahalo

Oh and A5.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 19, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Ok, quick questions.
> What are the genetics of 2ogs and tresdog?
> Mahalo
> 
> Oh and A5.


A5 nevilles haze and tres is three chem Ds =chem D X Double Dawg = Chem D X (Chem Dx Afg1)


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 19, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> A5 nevilles haze and tres is three chem Ds =chem D X Double Dawg = Chem D X (Chem Dx Afg1)


W cause top dawg


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 19, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Ok, quick questions.
> What are the genetics of 2ogs and tresdog?
> Mahalo
> 
> Oh and A5.


2 OGs is Triangle Kush x TreOG(Tahoe OG x Tresdawg)

Tresdawg is a Chem D Bx2(Chem D x Double Dawg(Chem D x(Chem D x Afghani#1)

A5 is Haze hybrid created by Neville NL5 X Haze A


----------



## kona gold (Aug 19, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> A5 nevilles haze and tres is three chem Ds =chem D X Double Dawg = Chem D X (Chem Dx Afg1)


Thank you.


----------



## kona gold (Aug 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> 2 OGs is Triangle Kush x TreOG(Tahoe OG x Tresdawg)
> 
> Tresdawg is a Chem D Bx2(Chem D x Double Dawg(Chem D x(Chem D x Afghani#1)
> 
> A5 is Haze hybrid created by Neville NL5 X Haze A


Thanks James!
Tresdog sound pretty solid.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 19, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Lol how long wait? Is that the "loompa"'one?


He had my loot for over a month but it was about 3 months total just getting on the same page with my connect. The give and take of getting friend pricing.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 19, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Lol how long wait? Is that the "loompa"'one?


No the NYC OG is ONYCD x 2OG's


----------



## kona gold (Aug 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> No the NYC OG is ONYCD x 2OG's


Hey James.
I was thinking you might have some knowledge about what that I 95 parent, also any reports on that China cat, I think it's called?
Trinity x ONYCD.
Thanks


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 19, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Hey James.
> I was thinking you might have some knowledge about what that I 95 parent, also any reports on that China cat, I think it's called?
> Trinity x ONYCD.
> Thanks


I-95 is a cross by Money Mike not JJ but it's Triangle Kush x (Legend Og x Stardawg IX2)

Great cross amazing terps very funky. Leans more to the TK side but it's Mikes attempt to put a nice OG in seed form. Don't think it's being made anymore but pretty sure crosses are being made with it. 

China Cat is new do it might not be any reports out there on it yet I'd say wait a month or so before asking about it again. Hopefully somebody had started them by then. Maybe check IG to see if somebody has some going already


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I-95 is a cross by Money Mike not JJ but it's Triangle Kush x (Legend Og x Stardawg IX2)
> 
> Great cross amazing terps very funky. Leans more to the TK side but it's Mikes attempt to put a nice OG in seed form. Don't think it's being made anymore but pretty sure crosses are being made with it.
> 
> China Cat is new do it might not be any reports out there on it yet I'd say wait a month or so before asking about it again. Hopefully somebody had started them by then. Maybe check IG to see if somebody has some going already


Real quick did you start any of that topdawg gear of yours?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Real quick did you start any of that topdawg gear of yours?


I will have my hands on my first pack of Topdawg by tomorrow. NYC OG so I think you got me confused with somebody else lol


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 19, 2016)

I will probably pop 2 Citron City beans tomorrow. Probably around the time @akhiymjames pops his.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 19, 2016)

Got two ChemD haze going on right now. Wouldn't mind his a5 cross..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 20, 2016)

He has a few A5 crosses in his current lineup. I was looking at a few but decided to hold off. Im still waiting on Star Cookie. That will be popped immediately upon receipt.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 20, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> He had my loot for over a month but it was about 3 months total just getting on the same page with my connect. The give and take of getting friend pricing.


Well friend pricing be


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 20, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Well friend pricing be


Sorry,, both 150 total is friend of those two that citron look out skunky


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 20, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Sorry,, both 150 total is friend of those two that citron look out skunky


And 3 days not month least got em tho rite!!


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 20, 2016)

Hold on tight if like the two OG or crosses. Might be gone for while So I hear.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 20, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Sorry,, both 150 total is friend of those two that citron look out skunky


Those 2 plus Star Cookie for 200. The pricing makes the other stuff you deal with among friends worth it.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 21, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Those 2 plus Star Cookie for 200. The pricing makes the other stuff you deal with among friends worth it.


Yup rite on money ...cost  score. Citron is good hope get skunks


----------



## kona gold (Aug 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I will have my hands on my first pack of Topdawg by tomorrow. NYC OG so I think you got me confused with somebody else lol


Aloha James.
So what is the difference between ONYCD and Chem91?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 21, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Aloha James.
> So what is the difference between ONYCD and Chem91?


ONYCD is Chem91 x Tresdawg but JJ put the clone only Chem91 in seed form with the Chem91 IX so if that's what your talking about its his seed version of the Chem91 or 91 Chem whatever it's being called lol


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 21, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Yup rite on money ...cost  score. Citron is good hope get skunks


Have you seen anyone run it?

Tangerine Haze x ONYCD just sounds like something that would be fire. I wasn't picturing skunky though. I was thinking diesel/fuel with Tangerine/citrus tones.

Was thinking of running along side of some Tangie Sour from Crockett Family to see how they compare, but don't have the space for it.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 21, 2016)

Sour Dawg 3.0, 2 weeks from flip. I've grown Sour Diesel crosses many times and this thing takes the cake! The internode spacing is really kicking ass. It's gonna be stacked from stalk to tip. My first of JJ's gear and I'm liking what I'm seeing for sure!!


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 22, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Have you seen anyone run it?
> 
> Tangerine Haze x ONYCD just sounds like something that would be fire. I wasn't picturing skunky though. I was thinking diesel/fuel with Tangerine/citrus tones.
> 
> Was thinking of running along side of some Tangie Sour from Crockett Family to see how they compare, but don't have the space for it.


Im sorry see a lot but yes very good citris and east style fuel its great other was thinking China cat for skunk sorry


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 22, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Sour Dawg 3.0, 2 weeks from flip. I've grown Sour Diesel crosses many times and this thing takes the cake! The internode spacing is really kicking ass. It's gonna be stacked from stalk to tip. My first of JJ's gear and I'm liking what I'm seeing for sure!!View attachment 3762872 View attachment 3762873


Have mine exact same time sour star going


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 22, 2016)

Who likes JJ's old gear vs newer stuff. 

Days of

Purple starwdawg 
CHEM Urkle 
Tre Tahoe
Hawiian Chem....


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I-95 is a cross by Money Mike not JJ but it's Triangle Kush x (Legend Og x Stardawg IX2)
> 
> Great cross amazing terps very funky. Leans more to the TK side but it's Mikes attempt to put a nice OG in seed form. Don't think it's being made anymore but pretty sure crosses are being made with it.
> 
> China Cat is new do it might not be any reports out there on it yet I'd say wait a month or so before asking about it again. Hopefully somebody had started them by then. Maybe check IG to see if somebody has some going already


Wait, You grew out I95. That was a super limited release to friends of $$Mike and through Icmag at the time 2012 ish.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 22, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Wait, You grew out I95. That was a super limited release to friends of $$Mike and through Icmag at the time 2012 ish.


Lol remember bro I have never ran Topdawg but that cross was sold at the Cannabis Cup too very limited so some people got to get it but that one was def limited.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol remember bro I have never ran Topdawg but that cross was sold at the Cannabis Cup too very limited so some people got to get it but that one was def limited.


My bad 
When you said this

"Great cross amazing terps very funky. Leans more to the TK side but it's Mikes attempt to put a nice OG in seed form."

I took that for a personal pheno you had in your garden and comments on the og.

Cool!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 22, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> My bad
> When you said this
> 
> "Great cross amazing terps very funky. Leans more to the TK side but it's Mikes attempt to put a nice OG in seed form."
> ...


I'm a strain junky bro if you haven't noticed lol. I read up on lots of stuff especially good cultivars but what I wrote is just info I have gathered from people who have run it. Most say it is an OG dom cross and leans to the TK side but I think JJ might be making crosses with it


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm a strain junky bro if you haven't noticed lol. I read up on lots of stuff especially good cultivars but what I wrote is just info I have gathered from people who have run it. Most say it is an OG dom cross and leans to the TK side but I think JJ might be making crosses with it


Im one too and get overwhelmed as most stuff I have is now not being made anymore or unrelead or one time drops!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 22, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Im one too and get overwhelmed as most stuff I have is now not being made anymore or unrelead or one time drops!


Well you got some good stuff then. Hell get to cracking bro so we can see some of that old stuff


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Well you got some good stuff then. Hell get to cracking bro so we can see some of that old stuff


I have chem d haze going on right now.. 
Aswell as Sirus...


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm a strain junky bro if you haven't noticed lol. I read up on lots of stuff especially good cultivars but what I wrote is just info I have gathered from people who have run it. Most say it is an OG dom cross and leans to the TK side but I think JJ might be making crosses with it


D X i95. Coming But reality besides legion it's all Chembud


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 23, 2016)

Triangle named in 1992 by cornbread after Bermuda Triangle. Fun fact of day


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 23, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Who likes JJ's old gear vs newer stuff.
> 
> Days of
> 
> ...


Tre Tahoa is headcracker basicly ..have the base purp Chitrali land the base or lot of Urkle need the other ...don't like Urkle if want free


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 23, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Tre Tahoa is headcracker basicly ..have the base purp Chitrali land the base or lot of Urkle need the other ...don't like Urkle if want free


Tahoe x Tres Dawg He used a different male back then say 2011-2012.

I'm not sure what you asked me? Do i want it free? What? Yeah not sure what you mean...


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 23, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Tahoe x Tres Dawg He used a different male back then say 2011-2012.
> 
> I'm not sure what you asked me? Do i want it free? What? Yeah not sure what you mean...


I think autocorrect did him dirty...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 23, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> I think autocorrect did him dirty...


It would have corrected
"Basically" So I don't know lol...


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 23, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> It would have corrected
> "Basically" So I don't know lol...


 Mine does some crazy ducking chit some times...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 24, 2016)

Day 20 Sirus
Stardawg x Chem4 BC3


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 25, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Tahoe x Tres Dawg He used a different male back then say 2011-2012.
> 
> I'm not sure what you asked me? Do i want it free? What? Yeah not sure what you mean...


No was auto correct but not really a biggie said have the base of urkle u listed from paki kush region dont want if you like them for free....


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 27, 2016)

Just ordered a pack of tre star dawg from TDT...fucken stoked!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 27, 2016)

dubekoms said:


> Just ordered a pack of tre star dawg from TDT...fucken stoked!


Should be a good one. It's a Tresdawg BX really might have to look into getting this pack


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Should be a good one. It's a Tresdawg BX really might have to look into getting this pack


 
Ak, what would the difference between an IX and a BX be.. For Tres Dawg


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 27, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3767284
> Ak, what would the difference between an IX and a BX be.. For Tres Dawg


African haze been on my to get list. Have you grown any out yet?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 27, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3767284
> Ak, what would the difference between an IX and a BX be.. For Tres Dawg


The difference in the two is the IX is a incross so most likely the seeds you have are f1 x f2 and it could be both ways in which parent is f1 or f2. Your seed are pure Tresdawg just not a single generation but a incross of multiple generations. A BX is a backcross usually a pheno outcrossed to something and then a male taken from that cross and hit back to the original mom but you can also have a BX of the dad also and that's basically what Tre Stardawg is Stardawg(Chem 4 x Tresdawg) x Tresdawg

If you have any plans to grow those soon please make f1 of it and think of me  those and the Guava 13


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 27, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> African haze been on my to get list. Have you grown any out yet?


The ones pictured
Chem D haze right now.
Tres sister


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The difference in the two is the IX is a incross so most likely the seeds you have are f1 x f2 and it could be both ways in which parent is f1 or f2. Your seed are pure Tresdawg just not a single generation but a incross of multiple generations. A BX is a backcross usually a pheno outcrossed to something and then a male taken from that cross and hit back to the original mom but you can also have a BX of the dad also and that's basically what Tre Stardawg is Stardawg(Chem 4 x Tresdawg) x Tresdawg
> 
> If you have any plans to grow those soon please make f1 of it and think of me  those and the Guava 13


Im saving these seeds and others when gmo seeds come out soon in the near future.
Hope you guys are saving seed packs and storing them well.

When the time comes yes Ak.


----------



## LongLoud_Co (Aug 27, 2016)

Anyone know where I can get my hands on sourdawg seeds?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 28, 2016)

LongLoud_Co said:


> Anyone know where I can get my hands on sourdawg seeds?


http://www.glcheckout.com/product/sour-dawg-3-0-top-dawg-seeds/


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> http://www.glcheckout.com/product/sour-dawg-3-0-top-dawg-seeds/


You ever ordered from there? Those are the best seedbank prices I've seen for Top Dawg gear.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 28, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> You ever ordered from there? Those are the best seedbank prices I've seen for Top Dawg gear.


Naw I haven't used them yet but many have. That's where most get the Thug Pug gear but I haven't used them. Nobody really likes how the person who run the bank do business but if they got something I want I will get it lol


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw I haven't used them yet but many have. That's where most get the Thug Pug gear but I haven't used them. Nobody really likes how the person who run the bank do business but if they got something I want I will get it lol


Yup, I can't stand that dude, but his old lady is legit! I grab Gromer's gear from Incanlama now so I basically cut GL out of the occasion, but once in a while he has some killer sales that I def snatch up, and just tell myself I'm buying them from his girl..


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 28, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> You ever ordered from there? Those are the best seedbank prices I've seen for Top Dawg gear.


Yeah when he has them on sale I'd grab them up. I paid 220 for my 3.0 from him. Seen em for 180 at one point...fuuuuuuck lol


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 28, 2016)

No reason for me to do that then. At least not with Top Dawg gear, but all his prices seemed to be better than what I see on other banks for the same gear.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 28, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> No reason for me to do that then. At least not with Top Dawg gear, but all his prices seemed to be better than what I see on other banks for the same gear.


He's had a sale now for about a month. I think he's liquidating stock. Now he's starting his own seed line (lmfao). Im betting he gets out of the seedbank side at some point, in the near future. He hasn't had a restock of really anything lately


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 31, 2016)

Sirus
4th week.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 1, 2016)

Took less then a week and got some dank freebies, I think TDT will be my new seed source


----------



## Trich_holmes (Sep 2, 2016)

dubekoms said:


> View attachment 3770943 Took less then a week and got some dank freebies, I think TDT will be my new seed source


Hell yeah Yankee is legit! Him, DBJ, Incanlama, and Shoe, have made bean buying a pleasure! No more overseas old Dutch stock beans for me! I only buy US breeders anyway, so things are tits now..


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 2, 2016)

I have 2 stardawg IX going into the flower room by the end of the weekend. These ladies have me excited, one is a beast!


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Sep 2, 2016)

Popping these unreleased seeds tonight that got from Top Dawg boys at Michigan Cup super excited


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 3, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> View attachment 3771741 Popping these unreleased seeds tonight that got from Top Dawg boys at Michigan Cup super excited


Lucky you lol I love the ONYCD what is that it's crossed with. I will be watching for sure so please update


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Sep 3, 2016)

P1 = Super Silver Sour Chem Diesel Haze 
(Super silver cut) x ONYCD.
hoping for some dank dank.


----------



## higher self (Sep 3, 2016)

Picked up a pack of Afri Jam, saw a few pics of it on IG & had to snag it


----------



## higher self (Sep 3, 2016)

Props to cannabisisland on IG this stuff looks amazing!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 3, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> View attachment 3771741 Popping these unreleased seeds tonight that got from Top Dawg boys at Michigan Cup super excited


 Who made the seeds? $Money Mike and from icmag?


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Sep 3, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Who made the seeds? $Money Mike and from icmag?


Yes money mike don't know bout icmag part


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 3, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> Yes money mike don't know bout icmag part


Thats just another cannaforum where he is at the most.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 3, 2016)

TenEmies said:


> Exactly!!! Old Sensi packs! Still pop


Just going over the topdawg thread. Did you ever pop any of these...


----------



## kona gold (Sep 4, 2016)

Genetics for Stardawg 4.0, please?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 4, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Genetics for Stardawg 4.0, please?


Chem4 x Tres Dawg 2016


----------



## kona gold (Sep 4, 2016)

So, basically Chem 4 x Chem D.
What does Chem 4 bring to the table that Chem D or Chem 91 doesn't offer?


----------



## smashcity (Sep 4, 2016)

kona gold said:


> So, basically Chem 4 x Chem D.
> What does Chem 4 bring to the table that Chem D or Chem 91 doesn't offer?



Yield


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 5, 2016)

Anyone know where they still got topdawg in stock? TDT only got a few packs and I am looking for his ONYC crosses and his StarDawg V4.0 Thanks.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> http://www.glcheckout.com/product/sour-dawg-3-0-top-dawg-seeds/


What is that seedbank? Are they known and trustworthy? What do you think about Sour Patch?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 5, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> What is that seedbank? Are they known and trustworthy? What do you think about Sour Patch?


Greenline organics
Well known, his seed company came just after sourpatch


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 5, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Greenline organics
> Well know, his seed company came just after sourpatch


Sour patch is kosher? They got a lot of top dawg seeds and I got a friend looking to make a purchase.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 5, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Sour patch is kosher? They got a lot of top dawg seeds and I got a friend looking to make a purchase.


Green line at the moment has cheaper gear. Doesn't mean you can't try and price match.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 5, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Green line at the moment has cheaper gear. Doesn't mean you can't try and price match.


thank you.


----------



## HPJSGLA (Sep 5, 2016)

I just ordered a bunch of Topdawg gear from Sourpatch a few weeks ago. Received order in 5 days. Jay is a very cool person to deal with.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 7, 2016)

So my question is, that I am looking for the closest to the original diese, aka chem 91.
So out of these, which do you think is closest. .......
1. ONYCD 3.0
2. Stardawg 91
3. Tres Stardawg
4. Underdog D

Also I saw Sourdawg 4.0,is that a misprint? I know there is a Sourdawg 3.0.
Thanks for all help.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 7, 2016)

My guess is that ONYCD is the closest thing to the original Diesel.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm a strain junky bro if you haven't noticed lol. I read up on lots of stuff especially good cultivars but what I wrote is just info I have gathered from people who have run it. Most say it is an OG dom cross and leans to the TK side but I think JJ might be making crosses with it


 Yes you have all the knowledge
knowledge is power these days that's why I read everything you post I let you do the research and development LOL You think I'm kidding I think not lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

kona gold said:


> So my question is, that I am looking for the closest to the original diese, aka chem 91.
> So out of these, which do you think is closest. .......
> 1. ONYCD 3.0
> 2. Stardawg 91
> ...


Yea ONYCD is Chem 91 x Tresdawg so that's best bet. It's my favorite cross from Topdawg but I missed out on it. Hopefully it comes backs around. Stardawg 91 might give you something close but it uses his 91bx instead of Chem 91 and the 91bx is the stud in the Stardawg 91


----------



## kona gold (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea ONYCD is Chem 91 x Tresdawg so that's best bet. It's my favorite cross from Topdawg but I missed out on it. Hopefully it comes backs around. Stardawg 91 might give you something close but it uses his 91bx instead of Chem 91 and the 91bx is the stud in the Stardawg 91


Thanks James.
That's pretty much what I was thinking as well.
I have this strain called fuel which is supposedly chem 91 x chem d.
I wonder what the difference will be?
He needs a Sour Diesel x 91bx the back cross that to Sour D a few gens. Unless he has already done that one before.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Thanks James.
> That's pretty much what I was thinking as well.
> I have this strain called fuel which is supposedly chem 91 x chem d.
> I wonder what the difference will be?
> He needs a Sour Diesel x 91bx the back cross that to Sour D a few gens. Unless he has already done that one before.


The cross you have should be fire. I believe it's been done before but I can't remember who it was. I think the difference is it's a pure Chem cross but too bad no males won't come out. The ONYCD has the Afghani influence from the Tresdawg so that's what will make it different plus the males. 

Yea he has some Sour crosses but I don't think he's worked it like he has the Chems. Would be nice tho but that's a project I want to do. Make a nice Sour D in seed


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea ONYCD is Chem 91 x Tresdawg so that's best bet. It's my favorite cross from Topdawg but I missed out on it. Hopefully it comes backs around. Stardawg 91 might give you something close but it uses his 91bx instead of Chem 91 and the 91bx is the stud in the Stardawg 91


AK Is right.. 

Also if you can find 91onycd that would be great too. He had a bunch if onycd crosses. 

Sourdawg 4.0 could be right if he has recently made a newer version.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 8, 2016)

I wonder if a blind test was done with 
Star91 
Stardawg ix 
Stardawg 
Superstardawg 
Tresdawg ix
Ect.

Would people be able to tell the difference?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I wonder if a blind test was done with
> Star91
> Stardawg ix
> Stardawg
> ...


I would like to know myself. I know Tresdawg would be Chem D dom but others would be a mystery lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I would like to know myself. I know Tresdawg would be Chem D dom but others would be a mystery lol


Thats why at the moment I'm going to be holding on buying more stardawg crosses.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Thats why at the moment I'm going to be holding on buying more stardawg crosses.


Yea I don't see the point of buying lots of those I would like the Guava IX or Guava D. I would like to see JJ start mixing other genes with his Chem lines beside Chem, OG and Sour. I do want to try some of his Haze work too. I know he's trying to create something close to the Piff so gonna get some of his Haze.


----------



## volusian (Sep 8, 2016)

Fuel if it's from connoisseur genetics is original diesel clone only crossed to reservoir seeds chemdog d bx2 which is chemdog d x (chemdog x chemdog d/sensi seeds hindu kush)


kona gold said:


> Thanks James.
> That's pretty much what I was thinking as well.
> I have this strain called fuel which is supposedly chem 91 x chem d.
> I wonder what the difference will be?
> He needs a Sour Diesel x 91bx the back cross that to Sour D a few gens. Unless he has already done that one before.





kona gold said:


> Thanks James.
> That's pretty much what I was thinking as well.
> I have this strain called fuel which is supposedly chem 91 x chem d.
> I wonder what the difference will be?
> He needs a Sour Diesel x 91bx the back cross that to Sour D a few gens. Unless he has already done that one before.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I don't see the point of buying lots of those I would like the Guava IX or Guava D. I would like to see JJ start mixing other genes with his Chem lines beside Chem, OG and Sour. I do want to try some of his Haze work too. I know he's trying to create something close to the Piff so gonna get some of his Haze.


His work with the Skunk and the Landrace African joints has been spectacular in my opinion. I will send you a a few Mangerian Skunks to run.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> His work with the Skunk and the Landrace African joints has been spectacular in my opinion. I will send you a a few Mangerian Skunks to run.


Yea his sativa work is spectacular. I would like to try one of his A5 crosses too. Hear from some real satty heads that A5 is one of the best sattys out there. Appreciate the love too bro


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 8, 2016)

I almost pulled the trigger on one of those too but went Star Cook. My boy tells me that JJ is a real Satty head. And you know how we do bro. I may just hold them until next month unless you anxious to run them. Your call.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on one of those too but went Star Cook. My boy tells me that JJ is a real Satty head. And you know how we do bro. I may just hold them until next month unless you anxious to run them. Your call.


Yea I could tell cus that's pretty much the rest of his work besides the Chems. Plus him being from NY I know he's had the Uptown Piff. I had it once and it's amazing. Cubans got it on lock lol. 

In no rush bro hold on to them and yea we gotta get something with the A5 in it. I'm a satty head too but never got to experience the old good stuff but dad makes me want to when I hear him talk about all the old stuff.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 8, 2016)

Which A5 did you have in mind? The two that caught my eye were the A5 Jack and the Mango A5.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 8, 2016)

Newest pickup big thanks to gargz!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Which A5 did you have in mind? The two that caught my eye were the A5 Jack and the Mango A5.


The pack that @Gonefishn7420 has above me lol. The A5 Jack and Mango A5 were the others too


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 9, 2016)

I have been thinking the same lately need a good sat in my rotation. Hope I find one in that pack.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 9, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Newest pickup big thanks to gargz!!! View attachment 3776373


Whats Gargz?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 9, 2016)

The dude you were beefin with earlier in the thread.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 9, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> The dude you were beefin with earlier in the thread.


I was just gonna let that one go lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 9, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> The dude you were beefin with earlier in the thread.


Why Thank you @BigLittlejohn...
@Gonefishn7420 

Its all good just wondering the bank...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 9, 2016)

A day later than expected...


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice pickup @BigLittlejohn got mine in line for my next run. Super excited to run stardawg cross for the first time.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 10, 2016)

volusian said:


> Fuel if it's from connoisseur genetics is original diesel clone only crossed to reservoir seeds chemdog d bx2 which is chemdog d x (chemdog x chemdog d/sensi seeds hindu kush)


Yes it is from them.
So from my understanding, original diesel is the chem 91. So rez used the kush, instead of Afghani as parent. How did you find that out?
Thanks for the info, and it is a great strain!


----------



## doniawon (Sep 10, 2016)

Where is the best place to get topdawg in us?


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 10, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Where is the best place to get topdawg in us?


Greenline have the best prices. TDT have them also. But I don't think nobody is beating greenline prices on certain strains. Oh yea Seedsherenow have them too.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 10, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Where is the best place to get topdawg in us?


I use IG @Heirlooms genetixs or shoe on IG @headiegardens.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 10, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Where is the best place to get topdawg in us?


sourpatch, seedsherenow, tdt, greenline just to name a few... pick your poison... 
his gear/releases is starting to slow down... think he is about to go into hibernate again... 
prolly wont see the bear again for a few years or more....


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 10, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Yes it is from them.
> So from my understanding, original diesel is the chem 91. So rez used the kush, instead of Afghani as parent. How did you find that out?
> Thanks for the info, and it is a great strain!


See the Original Diesel name confuses things because there is a real cross that Weasel made that is called Original Diesel and I believe that's the clone that was used in the Fuel. Whole time the Sour D story was told as the Original Diesel clone was the mom but it was really SkVa Chem 91 which was called Diesel so it confuses things. If you ever have time read the Chemdog 91 thread over ICmag that SkVa aka Good Ole Dog started. Has all the Chem 91 info needed and touches on Sour D and others. Few breeders in the know posting in that thread too


----------



## volusian (Sep 10, 2016)

I've been around for a while on the boards under different handles. Ordered some chemdog bx2 and chemdog kush ix1 many moons ago from reservoir seeds. Also have some fuel, hippy stash, connoisseur chem, sssdh, chemmy jones and some others from OJD.


kona gold said:


> Yes it is from them.
> So from my understanding, original diesel is the chem 91. So rez used the kush, instead of Afghani as parent. How did you find that out?
> Thanks for the info, and it is a great strain!


----------



## volusian (Sep 10, 2016)

Back to topdawg, I've got purple stardawg, nychp, nychp13, sour dawg and sister city. Waiting for more funds to order a few more things that I fancy.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Anyone know anything about their Alien Freeze?


I think that's by pnw roots.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I think that's by pnw roots.


You may be right bro , imma check them


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I think that's by pnw roots.


It is...$120 pk for $80 I'll take it.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 10, 2016)

@doniawon heirlooms IG has some good buys right now well worth it


----------



## Odin* (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm kinda pissed at you guys. At least one of you should have talked some shit and told me about these beans. What the fuck?! After looking up these genetics, I feel like I just popped my first cherry. In other words "I'm hooked". Damn. God damn!

Seriously though, I need more of "this" in my life. And some solid bananas, my girls will go "crazy"!

Yeah, "Ima git me some".




(Why didn't I know about this "yesterday"?)


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I'm kinda pissed at you guys. At least one of you should have talked some shit and told me about these beans. What the fuck?! After looking up these genetics, I feel like I just popped my first cherry. In other words "I'm hooked". Damn. God damn!
> 
> Seriously though, I need more of "this" in my life. And some solid bananas, my girls will go "crazy"!
> 
> ...


 You silly bro. Hell with the stuff you have I thought for sure you would know about Topdawg. Don't feel too bad cus I wasn't really on them either I knew of them just didn't know where to get beans but since they are more accessible now than they used to be will be getting more. 



volusian said:


> Back to topdawg, I've got purple stardawg, nychp, nychp13, sour dawg and sister city. Waiting for more funds to order a few more things that I fancy.


Man you've got some of the the older stuff I would love to have. Hope to see you run those and see what you get. If you make f2s I'll gladly cop some off you


----------



## Odin* (Sep 12, 2016)

@akhiymjames Don't know how I managed to overlook TD, but I'm keeping my eyes peeled for the next drop(s). If I get a nice male, I've got some "hot bitches" to introduce.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 12, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @akhiymjames Don't know how I managed to overlook TD, but I'm keeping my eyes peeled for the next drop(s). If I get a nice male, I've got some "hot bitches" to introduce.


JJ making fire....lmao bro we didn't know , mostly folks with a taste for Chem knows about TopDawg


----------



## kona gold (Sep 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> See the Original Diesel name confuses things because there is a real cross that Weasel made that is called Original Diesel and I believe that's the clone that was used in the Fuel. Whole time the Sour D story was told as the Original Diesel clone was the mom but it was really SkVa Chem 91 which was called Diesel so it confuses things. If you ever have time read the Chemdog 91 thread over ICmag that SkVa aka Good Ole Dog started. Has all the Chem 91 info needed and touches on Sour D and others. Few breeders in the know posting in that thread too


Now i'm confused! 
Either way fuel is fire, literally!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 12, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Now i'm confused!
> Either way fuel is fire, literally!


I was very confused by it all too but I'm telling you to read that Chemdog 91 thread over ICmag great info in there. Short version SKVA Chem 91 is Diesel but Original Diesel is SKVA Chem 91 x (MSS x NL). I bet Fuel is fire!!!


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I was very confused by it all too but I'm telling you to read that Chemdog 91 thread over ICmag great info in there. Short version SKVA Chem 91 is Diesel but Original Diesel is SKVA Chem 91 x (MSS x NL). I bet Fuel is fire!!!


Diesel was a like what happens evry day now a rename for chem91 by NY sowwwa but orig diesel is yes 91x skunk x NL5 and usually see nl5 n skunk i think of one..anyway pretty much


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 14, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Diesel was a like what happens evry day now a rename for chem91 by NY sowwwa but orig diesel is yes 91x skunk x NL5 and usually see nl5 n skunk i think of one..anyway pretty much


But it has nothing to do with sour diesel its 91 hermed on the skunk ..possible NL5 be only extra thats the gens Nd not dnl or rfk it was the mss"" cut


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 14, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @akhiymjames Don't know how I managed to overlook TD, but I'm keeping my eyes peeled for the next drop(s). If I get a nice male, I've got some "hot bitches" to introduce.


2008 got some first release butnit was very hard get even knowing or linked up connected dudes 3ways on packs haha but JJ spent past 4 years working lot this release grest work


----------



## Odin* (Sep 15, 2016)

Seriously though, anyone have experience with;

Stardawg 4.0
Guava D
Chem OG
D OG

Which of these are the best Chem rep? Do I get them all? I need to know this now!



Shit, I shoulda got on the bean wagon years ago (what the fuck was I thinking?!).


----------



## greencropper (Sep 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Seriously though, anyone have experience with;
> 
> Stardawg 4.0
> Guava D
> ...


man i wouldnt sweat on it cos theres so much fire everywhere these days... rising exponentially, good thing is we are here now at this time in history to suck it all up! guava lX & 3 OG's seem to have awesome reviews everywhere i read


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Seriously though, anyone have experience with;
> 
> Stardawg 4.0
> Guava D
> ...


I work for Top dawg Can try help you


----------



## Odin* (Sep 15, 2016)

@HeirLoom GarGz Awesome. Which of these, in your opinion, has the best combination of nose (really loud) and smoke (potency)?

Stardawg 4.0
Chem OG
Guava D
Guava IX
D OG
And 3 OG's 1-3

(@greencropper included those suggestions, thanks)

Any insight appreciated.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @HeirLoom GarGz Awesome. Which of these, in your opinion, has the best combination of nose (really loud) and smoke (potency)?
> 
> Stardawg 4.0
> Chem OG
> ...


It's gonna be hard to get opinion on all of these cus all are new crosses some more new than others but all recent works unless you ask the man himself. But I will say that all of these crosses are Chem based and Chem is potent so loud nose and potency you should find in all of them. Finding unique terps would be the challenge and would make which one special. You could go with any of them but the 3 OGs crosses will be more OG dom than anything since the papa is a OG cross bred to another OG. 

The one I would prolly get is Guava D cus it's simply a Tresdawg BX cus Guava is a special pheno of Stardawg and being Tresdawg is Chem D is a bx2 and most say Chem D is he loudest of all Chem so any of them bro just grab some Topdawg lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @HeirLoom GarGz Awesome. Which of these, in your opinion, has the best combination of nose (really loud) and smoke (potency)?
> 
> Stardawg 4.0
> Chem OG
> ...


Oh my bro @BigLittlejohn did say Guava IX was the most potent he came across from seed


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 15, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @HeirLoom GarGz Awesome. Which of these, in your opinion, has the best combination of nose (really loud) and smoke (potency)?
> 
> Stardawg 4.0
> Chem OG
> ...


Best thing you can do fam is make a IG and hashtag each strain because they have people all over IG growing TD gear.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Best thing you can do fam is make a IG and hashtag each strain because they have people all over IG growing TD gear.


You on there ?


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You on there ?


Yea I follow you already lol


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 15, 2016)

Without question the Guava IX is the strongest thing I've ever grown from seed, but as stated, it's really a lot of the same genetics in those strains you are looking at. I don't think you can make a bad choice. And yea, IG is definitely a whole new world of information, worth getting connected. Alot of us on there now under our riu handles.


----------



## higher self (Sep 17, 2016)

Finally got these in! May get another pack if there still around in 2 weeks.


----------



## Odin* (Sep 17, 2016)

Alright, I usually don't have to ask how to use shit, but what the fuck?! Search only churns up "User Names". How do I search # on Instagram.

I joined due to the suggestions. Want to make a decision on a couple of these, like yesterday. 

I want to check out some pics/grows of these.


----------



## Odin* (Sep 17, 2016)

Log in to IG and see that I'm following some bs I've never heard of. What the fuck?! One reason I don't fuck with this shit. Can others see who I follow (that would also be dumb without me explicitly stating "SHARE")?


I joined Facebook a long time ago to keep in touch with family/friends. Half the female population (every girl I banged) started hitting me up. Some got my number through "Friends". Bull Fucking Shit.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 17, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Log in to IG and see that I'm following some bs I've never heard of. What the fuck?! One reason I don't fuck with this shit. Can others see who I follow (that would also be dumb without me explicitly stating "SHARE")?
> 
> 
> I joined Facebook a long time ago to keep in touch with family/friends. Half the female population (every girl I banged) started hitting me up. Some got my number through "Friends". Bull Fucking Shit.


im with you about facebook being worse than an anal probe! its just in your face invasive shit, no thanks, but with IG you need to have an fake gmail account then open a fake IG account to safely post anonymous weed pics, ive heard some folk have managed to accomplish this but im foiled everytime so i gave up, cos if you use your normal gmail account it can be linked to the IG account


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 17, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Log in to IG and see that I'm following some bs I've never heard of. What the fuck?! One reason I don't fuck with this shit. Can others see who I follow (that would also be dumb without me explicitly stating "SHARE")?
> 
> 
> I joined Facebook a long time ago to keep in touch with family/friends. Half the female population (every girl I banged) started hitting me up. Some got my number through "Friends". Bull Fucking Shit.


Like try this #Stardawg and everything Stardawg will pop up.


----------



## Odin* (Sep 17, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Like try this #Stardawg and everything Stardawg will pop up.


I did exactly that (only "#Guava D). All I got was users with names like "Guava", "GuavaD", GuavaDeezNuts", and other bs. No posts regarding Top Dawgs "Guava D".


----------



## Odin* (Sep 17, 2016)

Alright, getting a little less retarded.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 18, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Alright, getting a little less retarded.


Also set your account on private so no one can see your pics and stuff unless you allow them to....turn off your location and geo tags....use multiple sources (pre-paid phones) for different IP addresses....fake names...separate email accounts for legal and illegal shit. If you have anyone close to you personally following you (wife/gf/etc) don't acknowledge them on IG (pressing likes/comments) so no connection can be made . Sounds like alot of work ? It ain't easy being an outlaw lmao


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 18, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Alright, I usually don't have to ask how to use shit, but what the fuck?! Search only churns up "User Names". How do I search # on Instagram.
> 
> I joined due to the suggestions. Want to make a decision on a couple of these, like yesterday.
> 
> I want to check out some pics/grows of these.


Heirlooms_genetics Have guava ix and guava D ..tres stardawg nice has the cory haim pheno by far my fav..but any those be same for friends here be 140 shipped and have OGs but chemy guava or tre stardawg


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 18, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Alright, getting a little less retarded.


 Whats urs if has a _ gotta add that


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's gonna be hard to get opinion on all of these cus all are new crosses some more new than others but all recent works unless you ask the man himself. But I will say that all of these crosses are Chem based and Chem is potent so loud nose and potency you should find in all of them. Finding unique terps would be the challenge and would make which one special. You could go with any of them but the 3 OGs crosses will be more OG dom than anything since the papa is a OG cross bred to another OG.
> 
> The one I would prolly get is Guava D cus it's simply a Tresdawg BX cus Guava is a special pheno of Stardawg and being Tresdawg is Chem D is a bx2 and most say Chem D is he loudest of all Chem so any of them bro just grab some Topdawg lol


Very true ! But one best out and want chem and fuel its best way go JJ skilled breeder


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 18, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Heres list might have few suprises soon


Easy bro RIU will hit you for advertising.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 18, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Heres list might have few suprises soon


Nice to have someone in the know letting us know what's available/coming from topdawg. If you hear of any Three Chems, NYC Chem, or any other of the elite/rare crosses, let me know. I have a Stardawg IX in flower, with another about to join, and 4 more to sex. Backing that up with 4 sourdog, and 3 underdog D. I will be lighting this thread up with some bud porn in the next couple months!


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 18, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Nice to have someone in the know letting us know what's available/coming from topdawg. If you hear of any Three Chems, NYC Chem, or any other of the elite/rare crosses, let me know. I have a Stardawg IX in flower, with another about to join, and 4 more to sex. Backing that up with 4 sourdog, and 3 underdog D. I will be lighting this thread up with some bud porn in the next couple months!


Ya nyc chem great but 3 chems huge theyl be back eventually but will do


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Easy bro RIU will hit you for advertising.


Ohh cool no idea il take down


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 18, 2016)

Only seed guy who doesnt like posting stuff im very random and just about done webpage but good looks skunk


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 18, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Ohh cool no idea il take down


Leave it up man....you're an individual not JJ from Topdawg,...my bad , hadn't smoked yet .


----------



## kona gold (Sep 18, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Ya nyc chem great but 3 chems huge theyl be back eventually but will do


Yes, let us know please!


----------



## Odin* (Sep 18, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Whats urs if has a _ gotta add that



You got a "Request" on IG.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 18, 2016)

Odin* said:


> You got a "Request" on IG.


What's your handle on there O


----------



## Odin* (Sep 18, 2016)

@Vato_504 Odins_Garden


----------



## Odin* (Sep 18, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Heirlooms_genetics Have guava ix and guava D ..tres stardawg nice has the cory haim pheno by far my fav..but any those be same for friends here be 140 shipped and have OGs but chemy guava or tre stardawg



So, Tres Stardawg has a chance at the "Corey Haim" pheno? What are the characteristics of that? Also, why is it called "Corey Haim"? (Wasn't that the kid from Lost Boys?)


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 18, 2016)

Odin* said:


> So, Tres Stardawg has a chance at the "Corey Haim" pheno? What are the characteristics of that? Also, why is it called "Corey Haim"? (Wasn't that the kid from Lost Boys?)


Its best pheno of Star dawg found by JJ believe Nd still not 100% but think simple as watching a movie rite as or trimming..but yes its best there is the haim cut so gSsy


----------



## Odin* (Sep 18, 2016)

@HeirLoom GarGz Check your IG, I requested to "Follow".


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 18, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @HeirLoom GarGz Check your IG, I requested to "Follow".


I sent u a follow request as well @Odin*


----------



## Odin* (Sep 18, 2016)

@BigLittlejohn Back at ya. 


I was anxious, ordered Tres Stardawg 2.0. Still want to get more @HeirLoom GarGz.

(Also picked up Crockett's "Sour Sunset")


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 18, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @BigLittlejohn Back at ya.
> 
> 
> I was anxious, ordered Tres Stardawg 2.0. Still want to get more @HeirLoom GarGz.
> ...


Nice.

I'm running Citron City from Top Dog and Sour Tangie from Crocketts. I'm going to grab another Guava IX eventually.

@HeirLoom GarGz is good is good folks, he will hook ya right.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm running Citron City from Top Dog and Sour Tangie from Crocketts. I'm going to grab another Guava IX eventually.
> 
> @HeirLoom GarGz is good is good folks, he will hook ya right.


How's that citron city like?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 18, 2016)

Just in veg right now. Tight node spacing on both but one is a little more leggy so if I had to guess one is male and the other female. But we shall see. I will post some pics.

ETA: I also have 2 Star Cookie seedlings. Pretty excited about those.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh my bro @BigLittlejohn did say Guava IX was the most potent he came across from seed


Has he grown out any of the old top dog gear or just new gear @BigLittlejohn
What other strains from top dog have you grown brother.

Never mind.. i see it was the strongest of any seeds you had ever grown.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 18, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> 2008 got some first release butnit was very hard get even knowing or linked up connected dudes 3ways on packs haha but JJ spent past 4 years working lot this release grest work


Are you saying you got packs from jj in 2008. At that time he was in Ny. He just moved to Colorado about a year and half now. 

HOW long have you personally know jj?


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Are you saying you got packs from jj in 2008. At that time he was in Ny. He just moved to Colorado about a year and half now.
> 
> HOW long have you personally know jj?


Why im even responding to you is beyond me but your still sour over a f ing seed pack ..your question deserves no answer as he has stated he does not know you! Im not sharing anything related to him myself or anybody born today , dying of old age next week, or anybody i know, info or responses to anything..your now just a set of dried up grapes turned to raisons in form of letters saying LG2k to me and others..your activity of mallard quaking or threats of on other outlets is all watched so move on your life for anythings sake its really pathedic and sad..he moved to CO? I must forgot all the boxes and equipment that took out and im not in Co why that's relevant? No have not been to his new house outside Denver LBGT ..since work for him in a sense tell you i should
Know when pay him or recieve its from or to CO? Bro think and sure hel love to knkw you have his life timeline down Dont know you dont want to neither do they and seen will be letting Mr VA and Partners of LuckyDog to not have anything to do with you as one asked if u one doing what u do and said yes .goodbye its pathedic levels now jusy stop


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 19, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @BigLittlejohn Back at ya.
> 
> 
> I was anxious, ordered Tres Stardawg 2.0. Still want to get more @HeirLoom GarGz.
> ...


Never a worry msg me there anytime set ya up at or better then list sent you there...glad got that one tho nice pick!


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 19, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm running Citron City from Top Dog and Sour Tangie from Crocketts. I'm going to grab another Guava IX eventually.
> 
> @HeirLoom GarGz is good is good folks, he will hook ya right.


Thanks Brotha ! Back at ya Big L!


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 19, 2016)

Beemo said:


> sourpatch, seedsherenow, tdt, greenline just to name a few... pick your poison...
> his gear/releases is starting to slow down... think he is about to go into hibernate again...
> prolly wont see the bear again for a few years or more....


Doesnt make sense ,, already know i95 91ix 91bx other elites have been worked and with fast moving legal looming he be odd to take years off wjen hes at top of the game and his seeds hottest on market..hes very smart hel be back much sooner then think no one walks away as they get bigger


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2016)

So what is this something new seed bank?

Or some backyard shenanigans? 

It's looking fishy to me.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> So what is this something new seed bank?
> 
> Or some backyard shenanigans?
> 
> It's looking fishy to me.


Whats up @genuity 

I HAVE no idea what he is conveying.. 
He also said JJ doesn't know me personally, however he follows and likes some of my post. 

Supposedly dude above me commenting genuity is going to be some new amazing seedbank. 

I bet he thinks his chem lines will be better then JJ's work or archive/swampboys/pisces/bodhi/cannarado/obs/alien work. So lets see how good his seed company does. I'd rather get @pin head gear and that is no slight to him!!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Whats up @genuity
> 
> I HAVE no idea what he is conveying..
> He also said JJ doesn't know me personally, however he follows and likes some of my post.
> ...


It's not worth it fam. Sometimes ignoring a mofo wins the battle. Continue to grow that fire you grow and leave the dumb shit to those that like drama.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Whats up @genuity
> 
> I HAVE no idea what he is conveying..
> He also said JJ doesn't know me personally, however he follows and likes some of my post.
> ...


Ohh jeez , haaaa this why not on forums and my chems better then JJ? When ehh and your out of tune bro sound like a 13 year old in his basement, pinhead is my friend moron i live near him ..chemdog also a friend ..pbud list goes on and not trying to pass any them or prove to you anything ...JJ likes your post im glad for you..enjoy your sad life and like said not talking about people to you and your seed collection is better then mine ok is that a forum way of saying tou gotta a bigger truck? Homie one cut of Puck is worth more then your whole collection silly and havent even started on seeds Peace LG2k your the creepiest thing to walk this plannet, creepy and you have no repsect its why you have that many accounts and slither around in the basement all day...wish made a form of eagle 20 for lightgreens...only time id use it on ur moldy outlook fool..go away stay in Canada!


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 19, 2016)

Haim cut


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Whats up @genuity
> 
> I HAVE no idea what he is conveying..
> He also said JJ doesn't know me personally, however he follows and likes some of my post.
> ...


I don't have the seed line coming out either what you talking about I'm just gonna leave it there and probably leave here so I don't have to see you you were in the largest fi I don't have the seed line coming out either what you talking about I'm just gonna leave it there and probably leave here so I don't have to think of you


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 19, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> I don't have the seed line coming out either what you talking about I'm just gonna leave it there and probably leave here so I don't have to see you you were in the largest fi I don't have the seed line coming out either what you talking about I'm just gonna leave it there and probably leave here so I don't have to think of you


Good Riddens thank heavens be gone from here Satan!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 19, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Ohh jeez , haaaa this why not on forums and my chems better then JJ? When ehh and your out of tune bro sound like a 13 year old in his basement, pinhead is my friend moron i live near him ..chemdog also a friend ..pbud list goes on and not trying to pass any them or prove to you anything ...JJ likes your post im glad for you..enjoy your sad life and like said not talking about people to you and your seed collection is better then mine ok is that a forum way of saying tou gotta a bigger truck? Homie one cut of Puck is worth more then your whole collection silly and havent even started on seeds Peace LG2k your the creepiest thing to walk this plannet, creepy and you have no repsect its why you have that many accounts and slither around in the basement all day...wish made a form of eagle 20 for lightgreens...only time id use it on ur moldy outlook fool..go away stay in Canada!


Is English your first language? I really don't understand hill billy.. rewrite what you wrote in plain english thanks.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> I don't have the seed line coming out either what you talking about I'm just gonna leave it there and probably leave here so I don't have to see you you were in the largest fi I don't have the seed line coming out either what you talking about I'm just gonna leave it there and probably leave here so I don't have to think of you


Genuity is one of the coolest people on here but don't let anyone run you away from here. Your Chem knowledge is very helpful and knowing we can get Topdawg and few other breeders from you is great cus we always need good options. I don't know what beef you and LG2K have but I'm good with both y'all and hopefully y'all can squash whatever the beef is


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 19, 2016)

You seem slow? Is english your first Language? You're going to have to get a translator to write from Hillbilly to english I dont get you. Do you have a learning impediment or suffer from dyslexia.

ANYhow more power to you on being friends with chemdog /pbud / and JJ.

You are just a famous as them. Wait you are the number #1 seedbank online.

You have to have the most topdawg inventory out of everybody and *Exclusive *becsuse you are friends and the other vendors business. From a simple question about seeds into all this. Whats wrong with you, did you get into a car accident and hit your head?






HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Ohh jeez , haaaa this why not on forums and my chems better then JJ? When ehh and your out of tune bro sound like a 13 year old in his basement, pinhead is my friend moron i live near him ..chemdog also a friend ..pbud list goes on and not trying to pass any them or prove to you anything ...JJ likes your post im glad for you..enjoy your sad life and like said not talking about people to you and your seed collection is better then mine ok is that a forum way of saying tou gotta a bigger truck? Homie one cut of Puck is worth more then your whole collection silly and havent even started on seeds Peace LG2k your the creepiest thing to walk this plannet, creepy and you have no repsect its why you have that many accounts and slither around in the basement all day...wish made a form of eagle 20 for lightgreens...only time id use it on ur moldy outlook fool..go away stay in Canada!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Genuity is one of the coolest people on here but don't let anyone run you away from here. Your Chem knowledge is very helpful and knowing we can get Topdawg and few other breeders from you is great cus we always need good options. I don't know what beef you and LG2K have but I'm good with both y'all and hopefully y'all can squash whatever the beef is


Ill dm you...


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Is English your first language? I really don't understand hill billy.. rewrite what you wrote in plain english thanks.


Keep winning!! We all know of you smegal! bottom feeder tries to catch food up top always ends back down as shit from another more intelligent ...


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Ill dm you...


Dm him all you want man And dont know or intended any comment on the person mentioned


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You seem slow? Is english your first Language? You're going to have to get a translator to write from Hillbilly to english I dont get you. Do you have a learning impediment or suffer from dyslexia.
> 
> ANYhow more power to you on being friends with chemdog /pbud / and JJ.
> 
> ...


I am no seedbank nor want to be thats pathetic sad You never know u could be smoking my flowers for years not everybody or anybody has to be on forums to be known or unknown keep up your lies of getting $10 out of me for a return of funds for seeds You have to be the most annoying thing there is .. not even just a person of anything annoying you got it


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 19, 2016)

Say man I hate to see good threads get burned by foolishness. It's obvious y'all don't like each other. Why not mute the other for that reason. The back and forward not helping nobody. Y'all both are good people. Just mute each other before the mods get involved fam.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Say man I hate to see good threads get burned but foolishness. It's obvious y'all don't like each other. Why not mute the other for that reason. The back and forward not helping nobody. Y'all both are good people. Just mute each other before the mods get involved fam.


There it is !


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 19, 2016)

I don't actually know JJ personally if that's the question being directed to me.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You seem slow? Is english your first Language? You're going to have to get a translator to write from Hillbilly to english I dont get you. Do you have a learning impediment or suffer from dyslexia.
> 
> ANYhow more power to you on being friends with chemdog /pbud / and JJ.
> 
> ...


I would really appreciate it if you didn't use such remarks, just not cool to attack someone at that level. 
Thanks


----------



## kona gold (Sep 19, 2016)

So back to the topic at hand.
Got my order from greenline organics! 
Sour Dawg 3.0
3Og's #1
No freebies!
I guess i'm spoiled!
Anyway they were $100's cheaper, so.........


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 19, 2016)

kona gold said:


> I would really appreciate it if you didn't use such remarks, just not cool to attack someone at that level.
> Thanks


@kona gold
In respsct for the thread Im not going to continue, but you don't know where this is all coming from. It is more then deserved and then some. But it's over.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 19, 2016)

Heirloom is a good dude in my book this shit needs to be over period. We're all here to help eachother out not talk shit.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 20, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @kona gold
> In respsct for the thread Im not going to continue, but you don't know where this is all coming from. It is more then deserved and then some. But it's over.


I understand what your saying.
I don't know your guys history.
But making comments about the way someone communicates, or their mental capacities, and such the like, can be taken by others as offensive.
So maybe, if you want to make a comment as such, you might choose to do so on a private message.
But no disrespect to you and the way you communicate.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 20, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Never a worry msg me there anytime set ya up at or better then list sent you there...glad got that one tho nice pick!


I need a pk of Stardawg ASAP


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I need a pk of Stardawg ASAP


Greenline organics have them for cheap right now..


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 20, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Greenline organics have them for cheap right now..


Thanks...on it


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 20, 2016)

stardawg IX in veg yelling "put me in coach". After my damp off problems ended up with 4 ladies out of six survivors


----------



## volusian (Sep 20, 2016)

Stardawg is sold out at greenline. Last I checked there was plenty and I thought I had a little time to order. I was wrong.....


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 20, 2016)

volusian said:


> Stardawg is sold out at greenline. Last I checked there was plenty and I thought I had a little time to order. I was wrong.....


They just went back online. On his ig he had some. Well seedsherenow maybe


----------



## volusian (Sep 20, 2016)

I'll check SHN. I should probably check into doing IG. Just haven't got around to creating an account there.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 20, 2016)

Cant wait to get these sourdawgs in flower. Pretty sure I'm not the only one, but when i top, i eat/taste the tops. Shit, a stem rub can only tell you so much...beside it is cannabis, why waste it lol. Anyway, out of the hundreds of tops i have tasted, i have gotten sweet, sour, funky, spicy, etc. This one sourdawg was so sour, it was like one of those warhead candies.....shit gave me bitter beer face if you remember those commercials lol. Anyway, boy or girl, it is something i have not yet come across. Hoping it's a female, but it's getting saved either way.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 23, 2016)

stardawg ix day 20


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 23, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> stardawg ix day 20View attachment 3788019View attachment 3788020


Looking good.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 25, 2016)

Coming soon


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 25, 2016)

Stardawg IX male, beasting in 1 gal of coco


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 26, 2016)

Anyone on IG should check out the Heirloom auction. Looks super worth it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 26, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Coming soon View attachment 3789257


Thats the hommie right there... I want Blanco or Fruitty pebble og with that bubble chem.
About to pop some Tres Sister today..


----------



## Odin* (Sep 26, 2016)

This just happened.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 26, 2016)

Odin* said:


> This just happened.


I see ya playa. You drop whole packs I see.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 26, 2016)

Odin* said:


> This just happened.


Drop'em


----------



## Odin* (Sep 26, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I see ya playa. You drop whole packs I see.


Not fuckin' around.  If there is a keeper in there, I need to know NOW! 




skunkwreck said:


> Drop'em


Done and done.



Let's hope there's some sexy bitches soaking.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 26, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Not fuckin' around.  If there is a keeper in there, I need to know NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep us posted on both. Shot glass to paper towel or shot glass to soil


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 26, 2016)

That's funny. We were just talking about that. East and I both always hold back some of the pack. Odin is a full pack guy. lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 26, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> East and I both always hold back some of the pack.


So do I lol


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> So do I lol


It doesn't bother me that the holy grail may be in my drawer and what I thought was fire wasnt shit compared to it. I know others feel differently though.


----------



## Odin* (Sep 26, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> That's funny. We were just talking about that. East and I both always hold back some of the pack. Odin is a full pack guy. lol


Weed, women, beer, food, it's all the same. You gotta get them all in a room, the first one you go to is your "main bitch". 

It would drive me nuts (OCD) to pop a few, become partial to one, only to find another gem in the next pop. I'd be torn between the two, or even 3. No, I get them together and find the main bitch(es).

Keep in mind, this is only my 3'rd "bean pop". I was all about clones since "the beginning of time". First run was an expirement. A few of my own "abominations" before the introduction of my first order. I'm having fun with this/got the space.

Also needed consideration... I'm pretty faded right now. I'm on the grill (thighs n Mignon), ate oysters with Corona's, had the last of the "Mystery", and sippin' down a Straffe Hendrik 11 (11% Belgian Quad). Feelin' pretty good.


----------



## Odin* (Sep 26, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Keep us posted on both. Shot glass to paper towel or shot glass to soil


My first bean pop I went "shotty 2 Earth", "shotty 2 Rapid Rooters", "shotty 2 Soil Mix", and "shotty 2 paper towel". The "shotty 2 paper towel" ended up as "shotty 2 paper towel 2 soil mix" and those did the best. So, that's what I'm sticking with.

I plan on letting everyone know the story behind all my bean purchases and pops. No bias, no bs.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 27, 2016)

I save a few out of my bean packs for the simple reason that one day they may be discontinued , so when ppl start hollering "clone only" I'll be sitting back grinning thinking I got original f1's.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 27, 2016)

Odin* said:


> My first bean pop I went "shotty 2 Earth", "shotty 2 Rapid Rooters", "shotty 2 Soil Mix", and "shotty 2 paper towel". The "shotty 2 paper towel" ended up as "shotty 2 paper towel 2 soil mix" and those did the best. So, that's what I'm sticking with.
> 
> I plan on letting everyone know the story behind all my bean purchases and pops. No bias, no bs.


How long have you been popping beans?
I use to get clones first, because in my neck of the woods it was always easy.

Then I got seedpacks. For a bit of time I was popping whole packs and then, I lost a garden. After losing a whole garden I said I wish I never threw out the similar phenos and said better to pop 7 seeds and save 5.

Also when doing seed runs it's about 4-8 strains at time.

Good luck..

Btw the Tres Sister beans I said I was going to run where from saved seeds. JJ hasn't remade this one again and Im glad I have them still.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 27, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I save a few out of my bean packs for the simple reason that one day they may be discontinued , so when ppl start hollering "clone only" I'll be sitting back grinning thinking I got original f1's.


Case and point with Dosido or Black Lime reserve packs..


----------



## Odin* (Sep 27, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How long have you been popping beans?
> I use to get clones first, because in my neck of the woods it was always easy.


I'm in Southern CA, clones everywhere and I know a good number of people. The problem with clones... where do I start?

It's sad, no one takes care of their "young" and/or they're not handing out the "cream of the crop", you're getting the shitties that are hanging on to life. 99% of the time the strain is not what they claim/believe it to be. PM, every fucking time. Mites, every fucking time. Mites aren't really an issue, PM can be dealt with, but the last strain of PM was something not of this Earth. This PM was the product of E20 (and other fungicides) abuse. It would not die, zombie apocalypse type shit. 

After years of strain hunting, I had 8 keepers (lost a few along the way) out of hundreds, probably thousands, of strains. I've kept my beans over the years, have a thousand, or so (most from a light cycle change with my Mystery). Looked into quality fire beans (the reason I came out of the woodwork and joined RIU) and wanted to pop a few of my own as a practice run. I told my sister in law about my bean popping endeavor and she reminded me of some fire Animal Cookies she'd gotten (when I was "dry"), said she had kept the seeds she found (because it was "so good"), offered them to me. I found some really special girls in there.

Anyhow, that was last year, new to the bean scene, but I like it.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 27, 2016)

Clones are not readily available in my area but unless I knew the garden it came from and the gardener that took the cut, I want no parts of clones for all the reasons u stated Odin.


----------



## higher self (Sep 27, 2016)

Popping the whole pack + is cool for pheno hunts. From my experience when having a lot of females in one pack there's a lot of different pheno's. I rather see them all at once. If I hadn't of seen this one killer funky lemon lime skunk pheno that was 1 out of 7 females, I wouldn't of been interested in growing out the rest if I had saved some seeds. 

On the flip side when you have to scrap grows or whatever it sucks not having what you lost. For me that was the last of the Animal Face & I had 2 females  lol!


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 28, 2016)

Haim StarDawg Gaaaassss great chemline


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 1, 2016)

stardawgIX day 28 lower, i don't know, may be some purple in this girl's future


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 1, 2016)

@eastcoastled wooo doggy, looking sexy! What lot are those 3/16 4/16?


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 1, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> @eastcoastled wooo doggy, looking sexy! What lot are those 3/16 4/16?


3/16. just put another lady in flower today, got two more going in the next two weeks. So far, looks like 100000% chance of getting a winner lol. sourdawg and underdog d vegging on deck!


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 1, 2016)

The pics don't show it, but the fan leaves are the darkest shade of green possible. In my limited experience that is usually a trait of darker/purple strains. That along with the purple petioles usually means purple at harvest, but we will see.


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 1, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> 3/16. just put another lady in flower today, got two more going in the next two weeks. So far, looks like 100000% chance of getting a winner lol. sourdawg and underdog d vegging on deck!


Nice man, I've got 4/16 probably 2 weeks behind yours, just starting to puff pistils. Yummy plants, great structure, can only hope the frost extends out like your gals. I'm gonna hit her with a Myco-Tek Hellmint male.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 1, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Nice man, I've got 4/16 probably 2 weeks behind yours, just starting to puff pistils. Yummy plants, great structure, can only hope the frost extends out like your gals. I'm gonna hit her with a Myco-Tek Hellmint male.


Don't worry bro, the frost is a definite. The one i put in flower today still has frost on the fan leaves from being sexed weeks ago. that is the one i have my eye on....


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 1, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Don't worry bro, the frost is a definite. The one i put in flower today still has frost on the fan leaves from being sexed weeks ago. that is the one i have my eye on....


4 weeks ago to be exact


----------



## Odin* (Oct 1, 2016)

Strong beans, 11/11 of the Tres Stardawg 2.0 in small pots. Already have a cool name for the keeper.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 8, 2016)

stardawg ix day 33  lower...purple ass stems


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 18, 2016)

stardawg ix day 43. Couple things i noticed. Most of the frost is on the buds/hairs.....not as impressive as the leaf tacos we all love, but this means half the frost won't end up in the trim bin. I can deal with this, it's frosty where it matters, like most chem pics i've seen. According to the scope, she is done right now.....all cloudy with 20% amber, hardly any clear heads, if any. I won't harvest just based on the eyeball visual, need more than 50% orange hairs. I will give at least another 10-12 days, may be the first 50-55 day strain i have ever grown. Yield will be exceptional especially considering the flower time!! Not a strong smell....i gave a bud a good squeeze today, and it smelled like a sewer....not very appealing. As always the smoke test will be the real test!!


----------



## smashcity (Oct 18, 2016)

Some pics of my sourdawg 3.0 hope you don't mind


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 18, 2016)

smashcity said:


> Some pics of my sourdawg 3.0 hope you don't mindView attachment 3808371 View attachment 3808372 View attachment 3808369


This thread is for everyone to show off their topdawg. I have sourdawgs in veg....please keep posting that fire!! My sourdawgs and underdawg d's will be making an appearance in the next month or two


----------



## smashcity (Oct 18, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> This thread is for everyone to show off their topdawg. I have sourdawgs in veg....please keep posting that fire!! My sourdawgs and underdawg d's will be making an appearance in the next month or two


Thanks. I'm really impressed with the smell of the sour dawgs. diesel/ burned rubber especially after you water them. I have some motorbreaths in flower also and I too have like 3 of them that is chem D dominant with that sewer/ rotton smell. It's really weird. I'm hoping that these calyxes swell a little more tho. I think I will be taking them at 10.5 to 11 weeks. Have you had the chance to smoke anything from topdawg before? If so how's the high? Is it really as strong as they say?


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks. I'm really impressed with the smell of the sour dawgs. diesel/ burned rubber especially after you water them. I have some motorbreaths in flower also and I too have like 3 of them that is chem D dominant with that sewer/ rotton smell. It's really weird. I'm hoping that these calyxes swell a little more tho. I think I will be taking them at 10.5 to 11 weeks. Have you had the chance to smoke anything from topdawg before? If so how's the high? Is it really as strong as they say?[/QUOTE] 

Ask @BigLittlejohn he smoked some top dawg before..


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 18, 2016)

smashcity said:


> Thanks. I'm really impressed with the smell of the sour dawgs. diesel/ burned rubber especially after you water them. I have some motorbreaths in flower also and I too have like 3 of them that is chem D dominant with that sewer/ rotton smell. It's really weird. I'm hoping that these calyxes swell a little more tho. I think I will be taking them at 10.5 to 11 weeks. Have you had the chance to smoke anything from topdawg before? If so how's the high? Is it really as strong as they say?


My first topdawg grow......can't wait to smoke it, but prob be at least a month.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 18, 2016)

lol. I just finished smoking some Guava IX. Ive grown both this and the Mangerian Skunk and been VERY pleased with the potentcy of each.


----------



## mypassion (Oct 20, 2016)

Any EU seedbank holding these genetics? Where do you guys get them from?


----------



## smashcity (Oct 20, 2016)

mypassion said:


> Any EU seedbank holding these genetics? Where do you guys get them from?


I got mine from the dank team. I don't know if any EU banks have them. They might tho. JJ is cool with karma genetics so i don't see why there wouldn't be any


----------



## mypassion (Oct 20, 2016)

smashcity said:


> I got mine from the dank team. I don't know if any EU banks have them. They might tho. JJ is cool with karma genetics so i don't see why there wouldn't be any


Don't think they are... overseas, at this prices is not a good idea.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 20, 2016)

I sent my boy in Scotland some Top Dawg gear.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 20, 2016)

If anyone is interested Top Dawg Will be at the Speak Easy Vape Lounge 10/21 and 10/22 , seeds will be available. If anyone going lmk so we can smoke, I got some banana sherbet and tangie from my last run.


----------



## mypassion (Oct 21, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I sent my boy in Scotland some Top Dawg gear.


As a gift? I am afraid they might get lost and 200$ is a lot of gold to loose..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 21, 2016)

Yes they were a gift. He sent me some stuff so I repaid the kindness.


----------



## Odin* (Oct 24, 2016)

So, those Tres Stardawg 2.0's I popped a "minute" ago, they all strong like bull. Getting ready for some real light/growth (I keep the babies close, so I can keep an eye on the "incubator"). Only some visible, in with the Sour Sunset babies. 













Let's play "Where's Waldo". There's an issue in the first pic, who's got "the eye"?

(Cool story, when I recently started the bean poppin', I needed "soft" light to incubate. Still had the first two lights that I had ever veg'd under. Brought the dinosaurs out of retirement. The purple light is for aquarium plants.)


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 28, 2016)

stardawg ix #2 more indica dom. #1 was done in 49 days. I'm not getting up to check, but somewhere in the 3 week range


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 2, 2016)

stardawg ix #2 at day 33, shit, i think same exact bud as last pic.
 
IX #3 at day 26...catching up to #2 with a nice lemon/citrus smell.....was not expecting that for smell


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 3, 2016)

Just saw new strains were released at SHN. Strawberry star, bubblegumchem91, and some other interesting ones.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Nov 3, 2016)

Just popped some of the bubblechem. Biglittlejohn helped a brother out on this one. I'll have pics soon.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 4, 2016)

Citron City


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 5, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Citron City
> 
> View attachment 3822433


Nice bro


----------



## bongzillla (Nov 7, 2016)

Stardawg IX 46 days flower
Pheno 1

 


Pheno 2
 

 


 

What number of days do you guys harvest the stardawg at? got any tips?


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 7, 2016)

bongzillla said:


> Stardawg IX 46 days flower
> Pheno 1View attachment 3824780
> 
> View attachment 3824791
> ...


Looking nice!. I took my first pheno at day 49 i think, but it was ready.....yours don't look ready yet, but look way frostier than the one I harvested. My first one grew just like an OG, my others look more like yours, but not as indica.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 15, 2016)

ordered a pack of strawberry star from SHN..lets see if they take em out of breeders packs and send me 5 again..since there was zero info on the website. They were they cheapest around for Top Dawg Strawberry star..seen others pricing at 125 and up.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 15, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> ordered a pack of strawberry star from SHN..lets see if they take em out of breeders packs and send me 5 again..since there was zero info on the website. They were they cheapest around for Top Dawg Strawberry star..seen others pricing at 125 and up.


What pack did SHN do that on? Just curious why they would open and send only 5 beans but they didn't open my Archive beans.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 15, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> What pack did SHN do that on? Just curious why they would open and send only 5 beans but they didn't open my Archive beans.


yeah, that's odd. Never got anything from them that wasn't in a breeders pack.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 19, 2016)

stardawg ix #4 at day 22....looks like the best of the bunch. 4 ladies, 4 different pheno's, not sure this should really be called an IX?


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 20, 2016)

My Stardawg wanted to keep going, I finally pulled her down when the majority of beans were tiger striped. Pretty nice but not as frosty as
@eastcoastled, definitely has that chem in her. Will run again sensi and see if I can stand to taker her 77+, just not sure she can stand up to the chem d x c99... will let you know in about a month or so.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 20, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Just saw new strains were released at SHN. Strawberry star, bubblegumchem91, and some other interesting ones.


I can't find any info on the strawberry star. Do you know the specifics?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 20, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I can't find any info on the strawberry star. Do you know the specifics?


Strawberry Star is Strawberry Cough x Stardawg. I haven't seen anyone run it yet so I don't have much more info for you than that.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 24, 2016)

IX#2 at 8 weeks
 
IX#3 at 7 weeks

 
side by side #2 on the left
 
Think I'm going to take both this weekend. The scope says they are done although the hairs don't completely look it. They are drinking less now which usually means the end is near.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 24, 2016)

I think they want to go the distance, they seem like 10-11 week plants but I have only ran the one. The one I took down last week looks much like your #2 @eastcoastled but yours are clearly more dense and frosty where mine has beans popping out everywhere. Was also fighting fungus gnats for months that wreaked havoc on the roots. Looks like you're gonna have some nice buckets of chem come chop time. Beautiful tops man.

Did not notice much of sugar leaves either, only the singlets had the ice to the tips, but the multi fingers were pretty smooth.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 25, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> I think they want to go the distance, they seem like 10-11 week plants but I have only ran the one. The one I took down last week looks much like your #2 @eastcoastled but yours are clearly more dense and frosty where mine has beans popping out everywhere. Was also fighting fungus gnats for months that wreaked havoc on the roots. Looks like you're gonna have some nice buckets of chem come chop time. Beautiful tops man.
> 
> Did not notice much of sugar leaves either, only the singlets had the ice to the tips, but the multi fingers were pretty smooth.


hmmmm, you got me second guessing now. Maybe i'll let them go another week.....but i need the space lol. First run with them, but they seem like they're dragging on.Maybe i cut back the notes too soon, I have another strain with chem in it, and it like to be fed full strength right to the finish, or it will stall and start throwing new hairs. In my experience, it seems better to take them a little early, than leave them too long. These are fucking me up, b/c the one on the right is clearly throwing that new hair growth. The one on the left is uniform, don't look done, but i have all cloudy and 30% amber trichs. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## GanjaGrin (Nov 26, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I can't find any info on the strawberry star. Do you know the specifics?


Get on instagram and search strawberrystardawg and you will see some pics of it. Most of the pics are another companies version but I would assume Top Dawg's version is at least as good if not better. Dankonomics Genetics is the one that shows up on instagram. I don't think any of the pics are of JJ's version actually but you can still get a good idea. Some people say it yields pretty well when you get a good pheno. The breeder of Dankonomics said he thinks if the bubblegum chem is back crossed to the chem it would probably increase the chem phenos. On Top Dawgs website in the forum area there is a guy that has a great looking pheno! If you get one that looks like that the pack would be really worth it! Actually I just looked at the Top Dawg site and some one else posted another pheno! After looking at these pics I might have to get a pack my self!!! Both grows look fire and good yield! *http://topdawgseeds.com/search.php?keywords=bubblegum&fid[0]=5*


----------



## GanjaGrin (Nov 26, 2016)

I just ordered a pack of Tre Star Dawg 2.0!!! Can't wait to pop this pack! SHN has %25 off on Top Dawg seeds today to! Bonus!


----------



## GanjaGrin (Nov 26, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Just popped some of the bubblechem. Biglittlejohn helped a brother out on this one. I'll have pics soon.


I want to take one of my tre stardawg 2.0 males and pollinate a bubblegum chem. Or some pollen from a bubblegum chem and hit a female trestardawg. But I rather hit the bubblegum chem with the tre stardawg male. I will share the seeds I make if you can come across a bubblegum chem for me. Let me know what you think.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 10, 2016)

stardawg ix#4 week 6
 
 
underdawg D #1 about 3 weeks


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 17, 2016)

IX #4 at 8 weeks, i missed a week last post, was really at 7 weeks. I think this is the one!
 
Lower telling me the main colas might be too close to the light..... way different frost coverage.....
 
These plants were my first experience with legit chem. After smoking #1, i thought it was all hype/urban legend. After smoking #2 and #3, I was left wondering where chem has been all my life! A quick summary of the 4 ladies.

#1 grew just like an OG, stretchy, lanky, but with good yield, especially considering how fast she finished. Finished on day 49 which is probably the fastest strain i have ever grown. Smoke was average, not much flavor, more floral, very smooth, and left your mouth feeling coated, but with what?...I don't know. high was decent, nothing to brag about.

#2 went 70 days, grew into a bush, indica dom, but with not very dense buds. yields were good since the bush was massive. Diesel smell, sweet pine flavor to the smoke, not smooth, not harsh, somewhere in the middle. The high will creep up and devastate you! Will knock you out if you smoke it after a long day.

#3 went 65 days, grew like a typical indica/sativa hybrid, taller than an indica, but fuller than a sativa. Least vigorous of the bunch, more of a citrus smell when growing, with much more pronounced orange hairs. Yields were the worst of the three, but the smoke is the most powerful. Taste is sweet pine, but not as piney as #2. Every time i smoke this, i pass out on the couch, and drag myself up to bed in the middle of the night. I the morning, I'm usually still groggy like i have a weed hangover lol.

#4 is the smelliest of the bunch....straight gas can! Also the frostiest, will be the best yield, and the buds are the most dense of the 4. She is winning in just about every other category, so I'm hoping the smoke test confirms her to be the keeper....just have to wait and see. 

Surprised this thread doesn't get more love. They aren't the prettiest plants when it comes to pics, but the potency is there for sure!!


----------



## Odin* (Dec 17, 2016)

@eastcoastled I'veg got some Tre Stardawg 2.0 in the works, I'll be able to contribute soon. 

I even kept the runts (in fact, just finished transplanting them again). They were so far behind that I would have tossed, but I really want to give them all a chance to show me what they've got. Who knows, "Best of the Best" might be in with the runts.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 17, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @eastcoastled I'veg got some Tre Stardawg 2.0 in the works, I'll be able to contribute soon.
> 
> I even kept the runts (in fact, just finished transplanting them again). They were so far behind that I would have tossed, but I really want to give them all a chance to show me what they've got. Who knows, "Best of the Best" might be in with the runts.


Nice bro, look forward to seeing them. I have a couple underdog d, and sourdawg in flower now, so will have some new pics soon as well. They seem to sell out pretty quick, thought there would be more talk about them here.


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 9, 2017)

Eastcoastled, was that 4 females out of a full pack? I saw on icmag a few members complained about getting few females and one member even claimed all males in his pack. I popped 3 of mine so far and got 1 female. 
UnfortunatelyI got a new tent and I discovered a light leak 2 weeks into flower cause of male parts growing on my ladies. Good thing I cut a clone of my stardawg ix before flower. She's trying to root now. Either way yours looked dank and the smoke report got me excited to flower some of these out eventually. Thanks


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 9, 2017)

I'd like to see that underdawg d also, got a pack of them hanging out haha


----------



## Odin* (Jan 10, 2017)

Only 16 days in (from "lights out") and I like the Tre Stardawg 2.0 already. Touched a sugar leaf, nose is real strong Chem-fuel. Can't really put my finger on it, maybe octane booster with some WD-40.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 10, 2017)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> Eastcoastled, was that 4 females out of a full pack? I saw on icmag a few members complained about getting few females and one member even claimed all males in his pack. I popped 3 of mine so far and got 1 female.
> UnfortunatelyI got a new tent and I discovered a light leak 2 weeks into flower cause of male parts growing on my ladies. Good thing I cut a clone of my stardawg ix before flower. She's trying to root now. Either way yours looked dank and the smoke report got me excited to flower some of these out eventually. Thanks


4 females out of 6 seeds. The others died from being too moist and damping off, grower error.


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 10, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> 4 females out of 6 seeds. The others died from being too moist and damping off, grower error.


Awesome, sounds like you got all the females from those other guys packs Hahaha. Hopefully I have similar luck with the ratios. 
Did you like underdawg d or stardawg better. And please explain why


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 10, 2017)

By the way Odin, what a frost monster. Will be looking forward to updates on that girl. Tres stardawg is like one of the only strains I didn't get my hands on.. got sour dawg, star dawg, super stardawg, underdawg d, chem star, gauva, and Citron city. I have really hard times deciding what to pop next haha


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 10, 2017)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> By the way Odin, what a frost monster. Will be looking forward to updates on that girl. Tres stardawg is like one of the only strains I didn't get my hands on.. got sour dawg, star dawg, super stardawg, underdawg d, chem star, gauva, and Citron city. I have really hard times deciding what to pop next haha


hi friend


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 10, 2017)

The only bad ratios Ive gotten so far are on Star Cookie. Im looking at 0 for 3 so far but havent even popped half the pack yet.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 10, 2017)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> Awesome, sounds like you got all the females from those other guys packs Hahaha. Hopefully I have similar luck with the ratios.
> Did you like underdawg d or stardawg better. And please explain why


I have not tried the underdawg d yet, it's still in flower. At least 4 weeks before it's ready to sample. I have 2 underdawg D, and 2 sourdawg in flower now. Oddly enough the sourdawg's have the weakest smell right now, practically no smell at all.


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 10, 2017)

That's funny, moneymike on icmag was telling people to get new carbon filters with the sourdawg. But I think he's topdawgs #2 or like sidekick company lol so I'm sure he promotes all of it.
Either way, I read somewhere that one of the top dawg strains lost almost all smells, cant remember if it was the chem 91 ix or the tresdawg they were talking bout. Damn my memory. Think due to some sort of inbreeding
It would make sense if it was the tres cause sourdog is half tresdawg


----------



## smashcity (Jan 10, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> I have not tried the underdawg d yet, it's still in flower. At least 4 weeks before it's ready to sample. I have 2 underdawg D, and 2 sourdawg in flower now. Oddly enough the sourdawg's have the weakest smell right now, practically no smell at all.


I had one female sourdawg out of 3 plants and i got a sweet diesel smell. It was very loud but ive had stinkier strains. I definitely wasnt disappointed. The high was strong too. The plants did look totally different from the sourdawgs i seen that were posted at the farm. Overall i was pleased with the sour dawgs and have cracked the remaining f1s and f2s that i made


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jan 10, 2017)

Top Dawg coming to Oregoneliteseeds next week. Order was just put in


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jan 10, 2017)

3 Chems by chance? @OregonEliteSeeds


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 10, 2017)

When's the credit card payment coming?


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jan 10, 2017)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> 3 Chems by chance? @OregonEliteSeeds


If its available


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jan 10, 2017)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> When's the credit card payment coming?


still waiting.


----------



## westcoast420 (Jan 10, 2017)

Do you have a list of what strains you will be stocking and prices?


OregonEliteSeeds said:


> Top Dawg coming to Oregoneliteseeds next week. Order was just put in


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 11, 2017)

Anybody have any insight on super stardawg 2.0? Ive grown alot with other people, have good fundamental knowledge and experience but this is my first solo seed popping venture. Popped a whole pack,(12 in a 10!) culled down to 6. I think #4 may be a herm but am only seeing male pre flower in its clone. I have cloned them all so ill be flowering the 6 mommas soon, narrow it down to 1 keeper line. Also just popped a pack of bodhi more cowbell but ill take that over to the bodhi thread!


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 11, 2017)

I also have a pack of these, was really excited to see what the mass super skunk and stardawg created. Haven't popped any of mine yet tho. Did you cull the males? 
Keep us updated on this one.. couldn't find any other journals on it


----------



## Odin* (Jan 11, 2017)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> By the way Odin, what a frost monster. Will be looking forward to updates on that girl. Tres stardawg is like one of the only strains I didn't get my hands on.. got sour dawg, star dawg, super stardawg, underdawg d, chem star, gauva, and Citron city. I have really hard times deciding what to pop next haha



Nice list. When you run through those, keep us in the loop.


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 11, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Nice list. When you run through those, keep us in the loop.


Will do brother. I'm currently waiting for my timber grow lights to get in, not much going on I'm my gardens at the moment. Only topdawg I got in the stable right now is a clone from my stardawg ix, which I had to cull along with two other really healthy plants. I got a new tent and one of the velcro vent covers had a peak in it from being bent. Well that peak was leaking just enough light to make my girls throw male parts 2 weeks into flowering... fuck my life. 
So I got that sorted out. 
I do plan on popping a pack of top dawg once I get my shit together, my lights get in. Probably will be super stardawg or underdawg d depending on the upcoming reports from fellow members. 
Until then, I'll be lurking in the shadows with my stardawg clone haha


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 11, 2017)

the IX is strong with the chem notes

I wish they'd take a StarDawg IX male back to the Chem D (hint hint anyone).

That would get me as excited as a new release of TresDawg.

Not every chem cross has to include the #4, I'd rather have D than 4 in the progeny.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 11, 2017)

Im all set on buying Top Dawg from a bank and their 100% mark-up. If I wanted to deal with the headache of being a bank Id undercut all of them. Thats me though.


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 11, 2017)

Yeah the chemstar is a stardawg male but who knows from what generation. 
Stardawg ix was corey x stardog so I think that it would have more corey phenos, which from what I've read is the better of them. but that's also personal preference. 
I think I like good Ole dog better than the chem 4. 
The stardawg ix clone I have is stinking my veg tent out haha


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 11, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Im all set on buying Top Dawg from a bank and their 100% mark-up. If I wanted to deal with the headache of being a bank Id undercut all of them. Thats me though.


Not hard to undercut SHN 
Those a holes got everything marked up two fold


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 11, 2017)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> Not hard to undercut SHN
> Those a holes got everything marked up two fold


Most expensive bank there is. But they do send out tootsie rolls and lollipops lmao


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 11, 2017)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> I also have a pack of these, was really excited to see what the mass super skunk and stardawg created. Haven't popped any of mine yet tho. Did you cull the males?
> Keep us updated on this one.. couldn't find any other journals on it


Yes, culled the males. Maybe someday chuck some pollen but just not enough room right now. Ladies night, every night for now


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 11, 2017)

Haha Hell yea. I'm guilty of killing of males too. But next time I get a triched up stinker in early veg I'll take some pollen from it, leave it away from my girls.


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 11, 2017)

Also, its my understanding that the super stardawg 2.0 does not have the mass super skunk lineage. The original did but jj was not able to reaquire that specific lineage, hence the 2.0. Only going by the broker though


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 11, 2017)

Can anyone verify this? If so what were the parents in the 2.0? Speculated parents?


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 11, 2017)

I guess i misunderstood atm....


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 11, 2017)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> Can anyone verify this? If so what were the parents in the 2.0? Speculated parents?


My bad dude. For some reason i interperated that msg as a no.


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 11, 2017)

Honestly your text just confused me haha. Made it sound like a bx or something. You know.. super skunk× super star dawg 1.0 or something


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 11, 2017)

Guess we're all cloudy headed here haha


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 11, 2017)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> Honestly your text just confused me haha. Made it sound like a bx or something. You know.. super skunk× super star dawg 1.0 or something


It confuses me now. Hadnt read it since i ordered the seeds.


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 11, 2017)

Now we're back where we started damn it haha


----------



## Flash63 (Jan 11, 2017)

Guava D.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 12, 2017)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> Honestly your text just confused me haha. Made it sound like a bx or something. You know.. super skunk× super star dawg 1.0 or something


Reason it's called 2.0 it's a remake of the original cross with a different Stardawg dad he used the first time. V2 would be another name for it also but it is Super Skunk x Stardawg not sure if it's MSS but that's what I would lean to believe it is


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 12, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Reason it's called 2.0 it's a remake of the original cross with a different Stardawg dad he used the first time. V2 would be another name for it also but it is Super Skunk x Stardawg not sure if it's MSS but that's what I would lean to believe it is


it is MSS


----------



## Cletus clem (Jan 12, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> it is MSS


Cool! Now i have 2 strains with that lineage. Just popped a pack of more cowbell, appy super skynk will be next!


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 14, 2017)

sourdawg#3, very bushy
 
nug shot

 
underdawg D #1 smells like diesel from a distance, then some tropical fruit up close. no support, flopping all over the place with heavy colas...they are all horizontal now lol, but she's coming down in a week.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 14, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> sourdawg#3, very bushy
> underdawg D #1 smells like diesel from a distance, then some tropical fruit up close. no support, flopping all over the place with heavy colas...they are all horizontal now lol, but she's coming down in a week.


Lookin' like some killer nugs coming down for you soon @eastcoastled


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 14, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Lookin' like some killer nugs coming down for you soon @eastcoastled


Thanks bro,hoping to find something that blows me away.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 14, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Thanks bro,hoping to find something that blows me away.


that's why I chase the chem, it's one of the few to do that with no ceiling at least for me (chem D)

just tryin' ta get blowed  (you forgot to say away)


----------



## Rocurse (Jan 23, 2017)

kermit2692 said:


> I guess anywhere where they aren't selling packs of seeds for two hundred bucks is where I've been.. Never heard of them whether they are new or not. They sure don't have the presence other companies do is what I should have said without more knowledge on them and those companies have never asked for so much money. I just disagree with you guys I've found plenty of killer plants in cheaper stock so why would I pay so much more? But hey where there's a supply there will be demand so more power to him if he is finding customers willing to pay double what his competition is asking. Not me.


With respect maybe you don't know what top notch gear is!? JJ is one of the elite breeders in the US. Bodhi, another big dog, (I'm sure you've heard of him) uses his males in so many of his crosses I couldn't list em! As do countless other top genetics. His strains are the strains all of your "just as good" breeders are after to produce knock offs to sell to you. Sure you may find a decent pheno from cheaper genetics, but if you believe there's no difference, your just flat out wrong. If you can't afford pricey gear, no biggie, some of us can, and do! Some of us have fire, some of us don't! ; ) IMHO


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 24, 2017)

sourdawg, i think we are right around week 6. she got a little burnt from the coco drying out too much.


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jan 24, 2017)

I dropped some Top Dawg the other day on my site


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 25, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> I dropped some Top Dawg the other day on my site


And ill be honest, your prices are very fair compared to some if not most other vendors. Woot!


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Jan 25, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> And ill be honest, your prices are very fair compared to some if not most other vendors. Woot!


Ty hydgrow


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 25, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> And ill be honest, your prices are very fair compared to some if not most other vendors. Woot!


Greenline has Topdawg for $135 and less example "3 og's" are@OregonEliteSeeds prices better
@hydgrow ??

Any of you can chime in..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 25, 2017)

Thats the best bank price Ive seen for that. A very reasonable mark up. Not the 100% you see elsewhere @Lightgreen2k


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 25, 2017)

I personally would never fuck with Greenline tho. Ever.


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 25, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Greenline has Topdawg for $135 and less example "3 og's" are@OregonEliteSeeds prices better
> @hydgrow ??
> View attachment 3884834
> Any of you can chime in..



I think dependability and reputation play a part in my statement. I can find a few bad things about greenline. I think I am the obly one who has eversaid anything bad about OES and it was just bad timming/crabbiness on Tobies end. I was never jipped an order or anything.

I gave bever ordered from Greenline either but more than one or two bad reveiws is enough for me to stay away.

Plus I have seen OES's freebies. They are full packs of real costly packs of seed. I dont think anyone else does that besides Toby.

I don't work for either bank just sharing the observations I have made as an frequent seed buyer. And to be completely honest was not on OES's side till recently. I just figure shit attitudes happen and its not like the guy threatened me, he was just blunt and my panties got bunched from it all over an email. Lol


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jan 25, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> I think dependability and reputation play a part in my statement. I can find a few bad things about greenline. I think I am the obly one who has eversaid anything bad about OES and it was just bad timming/crabbiness on Tobies end. I was never jipped an order or anything.
> 
> I have never ordered from Greenline either but more than one or two bad reveiws is enough for me to stay away.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 25, 2017)

Personally I would never order from a bank that can't treat me like a valued customer and talk to me civilly but thats me. There is no reason any consumer should have to suffer service provider unprofessionalism.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jan 25, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I personally would never fuck with Greenline tho. Ever.


Just bought from him few weeks ago for first time. Super fast shipping!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 26, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Just bought from him few weeks ago for first time. Super fast shipping!


Glad you got it cus he tried to say a good friend of mines didn't send the money to him for a couple weeks and he sent tracking to him showed him screenshot of it delivered and all. Finally came through but he's fucked another friend like that too pretty soon he won't have no gear. What breeder wants to deal with someone like that with all the stories and he got my bro vato for 4 packs of Triangle Mints that seed junky had to replace so yea glad you got yours but I wouldn't give him a cent of my money


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jan 26, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Glad you got it cus he tried to say a good friend of mines didn't send the money to him for a couple weeks and he sent tracking to him showed him screenshot of it delivered and all. Finally came through but he's fucked another friend like that too pretty soon he won't have no gear. What breeder wants to deal with someone like that with all the stories and he got my bro vato for 4 packs of Triangle Mints that seed junky had to replace so yea glad you got yours but I wouldn't give him a cent of my money


LOL. Vato doesn't have the best track record with a few banks...

All I know is I took a chance and put an order in and got it less thank a week later. I'm still waiting on the Sin order I placed at OES on 1/3 to arrive...


----------



## growster_23 (Jan 26, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> LOL. Vato doesn't have the best track record with a few banks...
> 
> All I know is I took a chance and put an order in and got it less thank a week later. I'm still waiting on the Sin order I placed at OES on 1/3 to arrive...


vato mustve pissed in your cereal before. or did he take your woman..


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jan 26, 2017)

growster_23 said:


> vato mustve pissed in your cereal before. or did he take your woman..


No, but he took away your search bar apparently you dumbass cuck


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 26, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Personally I would never order from a bank that can't treat me like a valued customer and talk to me civilly but thats me. There is no reason any consumer should have to suffer service provider unprofessionalism.


Tell me how he talks to you Mane... I mean I just order/pay the shipping/ get my seeds. I don't make small talk with him.

I have to say this to be fair. He has some of the best prices. Most of these seedbanks popped up withing a year, because of medical and recreational. 

Did they become a seedbank out of opportunity or Love..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 26, 2017)

If I inquire about my order that I spent my money on, I expect to be treated professionally. I dont make small talk either, I talk business. If it irritates these bank owners to discuss their business with their customer then they can go fuck themselves. Too manu options out here.

Nobody goes into business for love. GTFOH.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 26, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> LOL. Vato doesn't have the best track record with a few banks...
> 
> All I know is I took a chance and put an order in and got it less thank a week later. I'm still waiting on the Sin order I placed at OES on 1/3 to arrive...


It is a mutual friend and it wasnt vato, so now what?
Im good on dealing with GL and I get a better price anyway.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jan 26, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> It is a mutual friend and it wasnt vato, so now what?
> Im good on dealing with GL and I get a better price anyway.


And what's the issue?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 26, 2017)

The issue was that our friend had to jump through hoops to prove GL got his money and was prickish about it. Ridiculous and unprofessional


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 26, 2017)

But GL has 3 chems and NYC chem in stock, so I guess i have to take my chances.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 26, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> But GL has 3 chems and NYC chem in stock, so I guess i have to take my chances.


beer me that link, only one I got is the hotdog girl


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> beer me that link, only one I got is the hotdog girl


gloseedbank.com


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> beer me that link, only one I got is the hotdog girl


they got some other new ones too, but those were the two on my list for a while.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 26, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Nobody goes into business for love. GTFOH.


your in the wrong business if you dont love your job....
I LUV MY JOB


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 26, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> LOL. Vato doesn't have the best track record with a few banks...
> 
> All I know is I took a chance and put an order in and got it less thank a week later. I'm still waiting on the Sin order I placed at OES on 1/3 to arrive...


Bro I know vato and he's never done anything to no bank. Don't let greenline fool y'all into thinking he's some kinda scammer and wants free shit cus that's far from the case. I don't know anybody who spends more on beans


----------



## Beemo (Jan 26, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't know anybody who spends more on beans


ME

Ill take my chances. heard the samething about tdt and every other bank out there.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 26, 2017)

Sealed breeders packs @eastcoastled ?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Sealed breeders packs @eastcoastled ?


Yep, just search IG for greenlineorganicsseedbank1. He put up a video of all the new topdawg packs he got in. I had ordered twice before from him got my shit, second time was after his site went down and he still came through.... and he takes credit cards. Definitely not my first choice based on some of the drama i've seen, but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 26, 2017)

Beemo said:


> your in the wrong business if you dont love your job....
> I LUV MY JOB


No doubt about it. Working on it tho.


----------



## volusian (Jan 26, 2017)

Ordered up the day wrecker and sour city this morning from glo. I'll let you gets know how it goes.


----------



## growster_23 (Jan 26, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> No, but he took away your search bar apparently you dumbass cuck


I think you wanna be me. You mad you can't buy seeds like i do. Not my fault you only can buy a pack a month. Not my fault you come online to look for attention from another man and not a woman. So with that being said Eat A Dick clown.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 27, 2017)

growster_23 said:


> I think you wanna be me. You mad you can't buy seeds like i do. Not my fault you only can buy a pack a month. Not my fault you come online to look for attention from another man and not a woman. So with that being said Eat A Dick clown.


lol thats not nice. I can only afford a pack or two a month worth of seeds .

But Like Biggie Smalls
HOWEVER....

that pack might be something very rare..
ie


i have no quarrel with you either just saying Ha


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jan 27, 2017)

growster_23 said:


> I think you wanna be me. You mad you can't buy seeds like i do. Not my fault you only can buy a pack a month. Not my fault you come online to look for attention from another man and not a woman. So with that being said Eat A Dick clown.



Says the whiny little bitch inserting himself in the conversation about another dude. You know nothing about me or how many packs a month I buy so go back to the basement you crawled out of and shut the fuck up.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jan 27, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I know vato and he's never done anything to no bank. Don't let greenline fool y'all into thinking he's some kinda scammer and wants free shit cus that's far from the case. I don't know anybody who spends more on beans


I know he buys packs but so do I. I'm still boasting about the IHG charity auction I beat him on LOL


----------



## growster_23 (Jan 27, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I know he buys packs but so do I. I'm still boasting about the IHG charity auction I beat him on LOL


how you beat me clown when your dumbass paid almost a hundred dollars more then me plus i got the same packs as you dick face cheaper lmao . you're a clown on my dick because you can't do what i do.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jan 27, 2017)

growster_23 said:


> how you beat me clown when your dumbass paid almost a hundred dollars more then me plus i got the same packs as you *dick face *cheaper lmao . you're a clown* on my dick* because you can't do what i do.





growster_23 said:


> I think you wanna be me. You mad you can't buy seeds like i do. Not my fault you only can buy a pack a month. *Not my fault you come online to look for attention from another man and not a woman.* So with that being said* Eat A Dick* clown.


Dick talk in every post makes you a closet homo. Quit being so insecure about your sexual orientation.

And LOL at getting the packs cheaper. You ain't too good at math either. Stick to counting the # of dicks in your mouth every month instead of the supposed packs you buy....


----------



## Beemo (Jan 27, 2017)

mountain top seedbank carries top dawg. and good prices too. about to do another order.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 27, 2017)

some good info.
http://hightimes.com/news/the-high-times-interview-top-dawg-seeds/


----------



## growster_23 (Jan 27, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Dick talk in every post makes you a closet homo. Quit being so insecure about your sexual orientation.
> 
> And LOL at getting the packs cheaper. You ain't too good at math either. Stick to counting the # of dicks in your mouth every month instead of the supposed packs you buy....


Man you're a straight clown. Go check ihg thread clown you paid 700 for 11 packs I paid 575 lol piece out clown.. Focus on your Hermie grow...


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jan 27, 2017)

growster_23 said:


> Man you're a straight clown. Go check ihg thread clown you paid 700 for 11 packs I paid 575 lol piece out clown.. Focus on your Hermie grow...


That's because they felt sorry for your ass and handed out some packs to the runner up so you quit whining like the little bitch that you are like in this thread. Now go back to your basement and back to playing with dicks you closet homo


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2017)

Beemo said:


> ME
> 
> Ill take my chances. heard the samething about tdt and every other bank out there.


Yea I forgot about you lol yea you and vato take the cake


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 27, 2017)

Beemo said:


> mountain top seedbank carries top dawg. and good prices too. about to do another order.


their website isn't up for the breeders, are you getting at them on IG?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 27, 2017)

My D99 project is putting out dank chem in the first IX. I've found quite the variety with many '91 leaning, and lots of mixes between chem n cindy. The funkiest ones throw terps from seemingly both parents, yummy and funky, think chemy fuel mothball lemon gas bitter grapefruit, some taste a bit like turkey gravy gasoline. Others are a lighter pink lemonade fuel crystal light.

No back-crossing on my end, Top Dawg has already done that, I'm trying to keep the pool wide and diverse.

Chem D was initially hit with Cindy 99 back around 2007. For the past ten years I've gifted these beans in hopes to find keepers and a stud, and from there I have settled on 5 ladies and 1 boy (Chem D X c99) in hopes of keeping the pool nice and diverse. All 5 gals are absolute face punch chem potent. They produce large bulbous trichs within the first two weeks and go cloudy early. Fast finishers and lots of vigor.

The first D99 IX I let out went last week, no idea if they'll get ran but they should.

*caveat emptor, Chem D throws bananas unless it's ran nearly perfect, same thing can be said about the D99 series. When ran with care and no/little stress, they are sensi crop. The same 5 ladies when stressed will throw them banana bushels. So will the StarDawg IX keeper that I'm running for the second time in with the stress test progeny run of D99 IX (first run with this StarDawg was superb, no bananas and super dank only shadowed by the growth rate and dense flowers (and wet paint terps) of the Mycotek Hellbreath.) Making note, about everything I've thrown into the stress cab has thrown at least a nana or two and many throwing the bushel balls.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 27, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> their website isn't up for the breeders, are you getting at them on IG?


email


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 27, 2017)

Beemo said:


> email


thanks man, NYC chem has my name on it


----------



## growster_23 (Jan 27, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> That's because they felt sorry for your ass and handed out some packs to the runner up so you quit whining like the little bitch that you are like in this thread. Now go back to your basement and back to playing with dicks you closet homo


Lmao you're a pure clown. Nah actually I was a smarter bidder then you potna. But I know what this is though you kissing greedyline ass now so you coming at me on his behalf. That let's me know what type of man you are going to bat for a dude who wouldn't spit in your mouth if you was dying of thirst. So keep jacking off greedyline while your plants is still herming lmao. That's who the real fags are your plants lmao.....


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jan 27, 2017)

growster_23 said:


> Lmao you're a pure clown. Nah actually I was a smarter bidder then you potna. But I know what this is though you kissing greedyline ass now so you coming at me on his behalf. That let's me know what type of man you are going to bat for a dude who wouldn't spit in your mouth if you was dying of thirst. So keep jacking off greedyline while your plants is still herming lmao. That's who the real fags are your plants lmao.....


It's pretty obvious based on your posts that you are an emotionally and sexually frustrated person. One thing I doubt Greenline stocks is pocket pussies and if he did I'm sure you'd be bitching about those too.

All I commented on was my 1st experience ordering from Greenline and how it went down as smooth as any other bank. I got the packs I wanted at the best prices available and they arrived less than a week later in their sealed packs. I don't care about "going to bat" or "kissing greedyline ass" or any of the personal issues you have with him, but I got what I paid for in super fast timing.

Anything personal involving you and Greenline has got nothing to do with me so take your bullshit personal drama to someone else who cares. Quit whining like a little bitch.

And about that auction. No, no you wern't a "smarter bidder". You were the 1st place loser and they gave you separate packs for being 1st place loser.


----------



## growster_23 (Jan 27, 2017)

Man get of my dick. You said some slick shit in the oes thread about me getting dude PP shut down until Toby shut your clown ass down. So yea you been on my dick for awhile now. All you gotta do is ask me how I do what I do FAM. Don't be a hater all your life man. Hating don't get you nowhere in life. And if you call me telling other dudes greedyline is a snake and seed swapper and pollen chucker is whining well guess what you and greedyline can EAD. Let me go check on my plants don't want Herm's like you FAM.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 27, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> thanks man, NYC chem has my name on it


nice choice big balla...
make sure to ask if its in stock b4 sendin, you know wat....


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 28, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Lookin' like some killer nugs coming down for you soon @eastcoastled


Damn bro, that Underdawg D ended up being riddled with bud rot. I have not had it this bad ever, and haven't had it all in two years. That plant sat right in front of the dehumidifier, literally gets blasted with hot dry air all day. I'm thinking maybe i let it go too long? I have a pretty decent variety of crosses, but these Chem plants really throw me for a loop. I can usually get dialed in by the end of the first run, second is usually flawless. These are going to take a few runs to figure out.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 28, 2017)

I ended up with some bud rot on a plant because it was unseasonably cold a few nights and I didnt do anything about the cold temps. Luckily it only affected the main cola which sucked and one secondary.


----------



## blu3bird (Jan 28, 2017)

Have any of you guys grown out the skunk A5?

I'm kicking around the idea of grabbing a pack and had a couple questions, is the superskunk he used for this one Mass superskunk? Is the A5 long flowering (10+ weeks)?

I'm really interested in this strain, just wondering if it will take a long time to finish out.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 28, 2017)

I have Mango A5 and only popped 2 beans both of which were males but JJ told me to expect 70-80 days on that one. Hope this helps.


----------



## blu3bird (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes, that helps me decide. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 29, 2017)

Anywhere having any sales on TopDawg that takes CC? I was wanting to scoop a few today, in person at the Denver Expo but I have to work now. 

Kinda bummed as buying in person is always so friggin cool but I will have to add them to my vault thru mail.

Anyone know any great deals? I like deals so thats what I am hoping for. Thanks.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 29, 2017)

Seeds Here Now takes CC and carries Top Dawg Gear. I dont know about the others.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 29, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I ended up with some bud rot on a plant because it was unseasonably cold a few nights and I didnt do anything about the cold temps. Luckily it only affected the main cola which sucked and one secondary.


Yeah, I think this pheno is just susceptible. no issues with the others. Shame b/c it has double to triple the chem smell of the other 8 topdawg ladies i have in the rotation. It will get another run, and i will take it a couple weeks sooner and see how it comes out, maybe i can find the sweet spot. I checked for rot a couple weeks ago b/c the cola's were so dense and there was no sign.


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 30, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> Anywhere having any sales on TopDawg that takes CC? I was wanting to scoop a few today, in person at the Denver Expo but I have to work now.
> 
> Kinda bummed as buying in person is always so friggin cool but I will have to add them to my vault thru mail.
> 
> Anyone know any great deals? I like deals so thats what I am hoping for. Thanks.


Seedsherenow and greenlineportal take cards and are good banks. Mountaininceptions I think does paypal that you could use a card thru. Greenline has the best prices ime. No idea on availability but that next drop right around the corner. Looking for that hp13!


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 30, 2017)

JackBeanstalker said:


> Seedsherenow and greenlineportal take cards and are good banks. Mountaininceptions I think does paypal that you could use a card thru. Greenline has the best prices ime. No idea on availability but that next drop right around the corner. Looking for that hp13!


Tried to order from Greenline and the site wouldnt process my card. I asked about how to get it to work on a post on IG and he said if I cant figure it out from the site then I dont need to order. That was it and he banned me from his IG. Lol

That guys a fucking tool man.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 30, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> Tried to order from Greenline and the site wouldnt process my card. I asked about how to get it to work on a post on IG and he said if I cant figure it out from the site then I dont need to order. That was it and he banned me from his IG. Lol
> 
> That guys a fucking tool man.


Lol. 
Perhaps email him, his prices are the best. I bit the bullet.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 30, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> Tried to order from Greenline and the site wouldnt process my card. I asked about how to get it to work on a post on IG and he said if I cant figure it out from the site then I dont need to order. That was it and he banned me from his IG. Lol


damm and wow
@akhiymjames you werent j/k lol


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 30, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Lol.
> Perhaps email him, his prices are the best. I bit the bullet.


No response. I pretended like I was someone else but it twas a no go. I emailed Yesterday morning though but honestly at this point I would have to be an idiot to risk it. There are other avenues. Mountaininceptions seems to be very awesome to deal with.

Greenlime was what got me so hot to buy when I posted a few pist back. Great deals and had 700 and some change loaded up when I had the pleasure of trying to be assisted in my purchase. Lol


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 30, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> Tried to order from Greenline and the site wouldnt process my card. I asked about how to get it to work on a post on IG and he said if I cant figure it out from the site then I dont need to order. That was it and he banned me from his IG. Lol
> 
> That guys a fucking tool man.


Lol yeah the guy is high strung and has a short fuse. If you come at him the wrong way he goes off. I got into an arguement with him once about a pic and I seen him get an attitude several other times in the comments there. Bottom line though is he has the best prices and ships fast, takes cards, and is very consistent. I can live with his attitude but totally get why others wouldn't. For me, I just care about the seeds ehh.


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 30, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> No response. I pretended like I was someone else but it twas a no go. I emailed Yesterday morning though but honestly at this point I would have to be an idiot to risk it. There are other avenues. Mountaininceptions seems to be very awesome to deal with.
> 
> Greenlime was what got me so hot to buy when I posted a few pist back. Great deals and had 700 and some change loaded up when I had the pleasure of trying to be assisted in my purchase. Lol


If he has something you want that no one else has, I'd try a different card and just order it. There's some problem with him and emails so you might not have luck. I think you have to use the email shown on his ig profile page the one on the site doesn't work. 

But if you're afraid he won't send it cause he's mad, don't be he gets over things quick. I got into a big arguement with him when I said one of his cuts he posted was fake (I was wrong) and we went at it hard for a while. Then a couple days later I saw he had something I needed and no one else did so I took a chance and ordered it. Was afraid he might screw me but nope, he sent it. Quick too. Business is business.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 30, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> No response. I pretended like I was someone else but it twas a no go. I emailed Yesterday morning though but honestly at this point I would have to be an idiot to risk it. There are other avenues. Mountaininceptions seems to be very awesome to deal with.
> 
> Greenlime was what got me so hot to buy when I posted a few pist back. Great deals and had 700 and some change loaded up when I had the pleasure of trying to be assisted in my purchase. Lol


I think you can use paypal. You should be able to with seedsherenow. Maybe his girlfriend would be easier to deal with. she is online too.


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone else run chem91ix? 

I ran half a pack, 3 females, wasn't really diggn them. Not sure what I'm gonna do with the rest. If someone found gold in their pack I'll hold on to them. If not I might have to let them go.


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 30, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> it is MSS


Nice that's exactly what I was wondering when I saw that.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 31, 2017)

Regarding that greenline cat, I'd rather dig through bear shit for seeds. If, for whatever reason, I did order through him and he gave me lip, I'd show up on his doorstep, force feed him that bear shit I "sifted" my seeds from. I don't put up with that kind of chicken shit crap. Stop giving him money, he'll go away, and somebody that isn't a bitch will fill his tiny girly shoes (with the feet of their cute assistant, of course).

My two cents, old pennies, might even be worth a quarter these days. Naw, not that old, yet.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 31, 2017)

Exactly Odin. Fuck Greenline. Mf treats customers like shit. I wont do business with him or his broad.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 31, 2017)

It's ok he's only gonna have a couple breeders on there and once he loses them he will be gone. Dude is a joke


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 31, 2017)

He can sell them Honest Genetics like anybody wants that shit.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 31, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Yeah, I think this pheno is just susceptible. no issues with the others. Shame b/c it has double to triple the chem smell of the other 8 topdawg ladies i have in the rotation. It will get another run, and i will take it a couple weeks sooner and see how it comes out, maybe i can find the sweet spot. I checked for rot a couple weeks ago b/c the cola's were so dense and there was no sign.


I been rockin the U D with no issues. I set the dehumidifier and forget about it. I keep warmer temps at lights off, air flow is super 24/7, c02 during lights on, grow in soil, feed organically, water when dry, five gallon pails. Sure, shes got giant buds, and if controls are fail giant buds can rot on ANY plant, but no phenotype is susceptible to mold unless their space is uncontrolled & susceptible too.

She can be easily trained to prevent giant buds from forming if needed. I love the UD, maybe top 3 of all time, every time, no ceiling, wicked sexy smells, spot on tastes, very friendly to grow. better luck next time


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 31, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> No response. I pretended like I was someone else but it twas a no go. I emailed Yesterday morning though but honestly at this point I would have to be an idiot to risk it. There are other avenues. Mountaininceptions seems to be very awesome to deal with.
> 
> Greenlime was what got me so hot to buy when I posted a few pist back. Great deals and had 700 and some change loaded up when I had the pleasure of trying to be assisted in my purchase. Lol


He'll just tell you how many businesses he has so he's too busy to responde lol dude is such a piece of garbage. The amount of joy I will get from watching greenline self destruct is vast


----------



## SourD420 (Jan 31, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> He'll just tell you how many businesses he has so he's too busy to responde lol dude is such a piece of garbage. The amount of joy I will get from watching greenline self destruct is vast


Most of my collection is from greenline before his ego took over. Its a shame because he use to have great customer service. Now everyday I go on IG in the morning and he has a new post talking shit to everyone in the comments that he can. A good businessman would just disable comments and realizing he is ruining his business. He acts like a child. I have officially stopped buying anything from him. Ill send my money to someone who values their customers. I just saw a comment of his that says he doesnt really smoke. Makes complete sense now


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 31, 2017)

SourD420 said:


> Most of my collection is from greenline before his ego took over. Its a shame because he use to have great customer service. Now everyday I go on IG in the morning and he has a new post talking shit to everyone in the comments that he can. A good businessman would just disable comments and realizing he is ruining his business. He acts like a child. I have officially stopped buying anything from him. Ill send my money to someone who values their customers. I just saw a comment of his that says he doesnt really smoke. Makes complete sense now


I used to get seeds from the dude when he had buy 2 get 1 deals like on the dvg I bought from him. Now he's just the worst. I always got my orders from him, but is just the garbage he says that drove me away. Wayyy Too many other players in the game to act the way he does and speak down to customers and take advantage of them by keeping the premium packs for himself only giving customers the leftovers and auctioning those packs off later at 5X the cost. Also charging 300$ a pack for his orange tree seeds is criminal.
*end of rant*


----------



## Beemo (Jan 31, 2017)

SourD420 said:


> I just saw a comment of his that says he doesnt really smoke. Makes complete sense now


only narcs says that...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 31, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I used to get seeds from the dude when he had buy 2 get 1 deals like on the dvg I bought from him. Now he's just the worst. I always got my orders from him, but is just the garbage he says that drove me away. Wayyy Too many other players in the game to act the way he does and speak down to customers and take advantage of them by keeping the premium packs for himself only giving customers the leftovers and auctioning those packs off later at 5X the cost. Also charging 300$ a pack for his orange tree seeds is criminal.
> *end of rant*


make it. orange valley x tangie. Think it was a lucky pollen chuck.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 31, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> make it. orange valley x tangie. Think it was a lucky pollen chuck.


Some speculation as to even if it was even chucked opposed to just a good pheno of orange Valley


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 31, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Some speculation as to even if it was even chucked opposed to just a good pheno of orange Valley


Interesting Hmm


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 31, 2017)

Corey


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 1, 2017)

^ that corey must be really nice, everything I have with it in it is dank

Took the StarDawg IX out to mycotek's hellmint
((Corey x StarDawg) x (Thin MInt x (Corey x ONYCD)))

That one is gonna be dumb dumb


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 1, 2017)

Ive had Teks Thin Mint. That shit is BOMB. You making fire over there Bro.


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Feb 1, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> ^ that corey must be really nice, everything I have with it in it is dank
> 
> Took the StarDawg IX out to mycotek's hellmint
> ((Corey x StarDawg) x (Thin MInt x (Corey x ONYCD)))
> ...


She's excellent, does very well outside too. That was taken from a guerilla patch last season. Makes a great mother. I'm gonna find out soon how she does as a dad. 

I know someone who ran the ix. Some real nice plants in there from what I hear. Hellmint sounds good too, that'll be an interesting cross.


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Feb 1, 2017)

Gonna cross her with this girl and see what happens.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 5, 2017)

sourdawg#2 getting close. For what it's worth, sourdawg #1 blows all 4 of my stardawg ix pheno's away as far as potency is concerned. 

underdawg D #2
 
stardawg ix #1, week 2-3. Didn't look anywhere near this frosty the first run, and was culled. Learn from my mistakes, run your ladies more than once before you make a decision!!


----------



## Odin* (Feb 13, 2017)

Sad to report that 2 of my female TSD 2.0's have TMV (tobacco mosaic virus) and they have it bad. The clones taken have discoloration on nearly every leaf. I first noticed it on one of the young "sprouts" (from seed, I do have pics), but figured it might just be a "seed thing", and it would grow out of it.

TMV is seed-borne (passed to offspring), so there is no doubt.

Should I hit up Topdawg on IG? I'm sure he's aware of it (how could you not be?), I don't want to "burn him", also don't need a bunch of fanatics screaming "heretic!".

Pics when fixed.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 13, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Sad to report that 2 of my female TSD 2.0's have TMV (tobacco mosaic virus) and they have it bad. The clones taken have discoloration on nearly every leaf. I first noticed it on one of the young "sprouts" (from seed, I do have pics), but figured it might just be a "seed thing", and it would grow out of it.
> 
> TMV is seed-borne (passed to offspring), so there is no doubt.
> 
> ...


My Chem D would get this look, half yellow half green, leaf tips turning 90 sometimes greater angles, mosaic patterns of color/splotching, there was much discussion about TMV and from what I can tell it is possibly a trait of the genetics that expresses itself when stressed. I'd try to ride it out.

I outcrossed Chem D to c99, and those babies sometimes will exhibit this. Recently I shared a photo in the solo cup thread of one of the D99 babies near the end of flower with some of the leaf twist mosaic patterning and she still grew fine outside of the anomaly.

To me, it shows there's deep chem genes in those seeds is all Odin, but will keep an open mind ya never know I guess.


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 13, 2017)

its never TMV in my experience


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 13, 2017)

I got bunches of his gear all the time, I see no strange leaf patterns or disease, ever. I do see some of the very best genetics I've ever had the pleasure of using or growing. non stop goodness, every fuckin strain is fire, every pheno/geno is too. It sucks deciding what to keep. I honestly wouldnt need any other strains in my life, HA! My Holy Grails


----------



## Odin* (Feb 13, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> My Chem D would get this look, half yellow half green, leaf tips turning 90 sometimes greater angles, mosaic patterns of color/splotching, there was much discussion about TMV and from what I can tell it is possibly a trait of the genetics that expresses itself when stressed. I'd try to ride it out.
> 
> I outcrossed Chem D to c99, and those babies sometimes will exhibit this. Recently I shared a photo in the solo cup thread of one of the D99 babies near the end of flower with some of the leaf twist mosaic patterning and she still grew fine outside of the anomaly.
> 
> To me, it shows there's deep chem genes in those seeds is all Odin, but will keep an open mind ya never know I guess.



Hmm, I haven't ever had a strain that had the yellow and green "splotches", mosaic patterns, and curling. Definitely not stressed, conditions are optimal.

I already have a TSD 2.0 that I really like, so I'm not too worried about these other two phenos. Although, I would have liked to see what they have to offer. Can't keep them though, too much to lose on a gamble.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 13, 2017)

Chem D I had would sometimes get that way, not sure why. Search for Chem D TMV and look for threads from like 2008ish, it was a big deal around then when everyone wanted the D (hehe) and then everyone started freaking out over "TMV," including myself.


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 13, 2017)

anyone know where the largest _in stock_ Topdawg seeds are sold online?


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 13, 2017)

* ImmunoComb® for CMV, INSV, TMV, TSWV *
  Click to view a larger image 
*Test Label:* NA
*Test Format:* ImmunoCombs®
*Capture Reagent:* NA
*Detection Reagent:* NA

*Intended Use:*
The ImmunoComb® joins together the most requested Agdia tests for plant virus detection.

The grower can test for _Cucumber mosaic virus_ (CMV), _Tomato spotted wilt virus_ (TSWV), _Impatiens necrotic spot virus_ (INSV) and _Tobacco mosaic virus_ (TMV) all at one time.

Samples are ground in a special bag that allows for easy extraction. The comb of four test strips is then easily placed into the sample. The test takes just minutes to form clear yes or no results.

*Kit (ISK) Includes:*

ImmunoCombs®
Sample bags containing SEB1 buffer
User Guide
Tech Note


----------



## Odin* (Feb 13, 2017)

@chemphlegm Into quarantine they go until I get the results of that test. Thanks.


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 13, 2017)

its not tmv though....otherwise your other ones would be hit, and what about the whole seedstock? I see these symptoms online on every strain. I can cause them here too. PH fluctuations, feeding changes, generally an unhealthy expression. I've never seen this supposed trait as its sometimes called, be passed on to its offspring either. I think the test is round 30 bucks, I sure would appreciate a whole new thread, TMV Testing, with your step by step trek? please??


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 13, 2017)

2 of mine (offspring) express this even when happy, but only very mildly, it's like a slight variegation of crinkle/yellow splotch, usually on the edge fingers of flag/fans, but sometimes it comes out on any or all of the fingers. Sometimes the center finger will do a crooked penis U-turn, like half of the leave wants to grow normal and the other is stunted, so it can kind of curl as it grows, not under or claw, but horizontally turn.


----------



## Odin* (Feb 13, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> its not tmv though....otherwise your other ones would be hit, and what about the whole seedstock? I see these symptoms online on every strain. I can cause them here too. PH fluctuations, feeding changes, generally an unhealthy expression. I've never seen this supposed trait as its sometimes called, be passed on to its offspring either. I think the test is round 30 bucks, I sure would appreciate a whole new thread, TMV Testing, with your step by step trek? please??



What I read regarding "seed-borne" is that it can be passed to the offspring, but isn't always. No PH fluctuations, no feeding changes, no stress. There are over 200 "teens" in that veg room, ~30 strains. None, other than the two TSD's, have any issues/discoloration. I have grown innumerable plants, have never seen this before, not ever, in 20 years of "strain hunting", and receiving nothing but poorly treated clones/plants. My garden doesn't "survive", it thrives. 

Seriously though, the "slow to grow" and low yielding GSC has, in my hands, become a vigorous, heavy yielder (over the course of a year).

Also, I will document the testing process and take pics that I will post when able.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 14, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Hmm, I haven't ever had a strain that had the yellow and green "splotches", mosaic patterns, and curling. Definitely not stressed, conditions are optimal.
> 
> I already have a TSD 2.0 that I really like, so I'm not too worried about these other two phenos. Although, I would have liked to see what they have to offer. Can't keep them though, too much to lose on a gamble.


Most chem strains do better with less nitrogen.
Your mix or fert might be too hot.
Same happens with ONYCD.
But because I didn't have time to cook my mix.
But it doesn't cause any health problems, as they are growing at a very fast rate.


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm getting lucky with all of them, they get the same love as everyone else in the room, no more no less, and they are winning time after time.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Feb 14, 2017)

need some nyc chem....missed the seedbank for humanity drop.


----------



## Mullder Skelly (Feb 25, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> Have any of you guys grown out the skunk A5?
> 
> I'm kicking around the idea of grabbing a pack and had a couple questions, is the superskunk he used for this one Mass superskunk? Is the A5 long flowering (10+ weeks)?
> 
> I'm really interested in this strain, just wondering if it will take a long time to finish out.


No "mass super skunk" would not be hidden in name as a hall of fame strain and he has it but not in this and mss be proudly displayed Hand full have real
Clone


----------



## Mullder Skelly (Feb 25, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> My Chem D would get this look, half yellow half green, leaf tips turning 90 sometimes greater angles, mosaic patterns of color/splotching, there was much discussion about TMV and from what I can tell it is possibly a trait of the genetics that expresses itself when stressed. I'd try to ride it out.
> 
> I outcrossed Chem D to c99, and those babies sometimes will exhibit this. Recently I shared a photo in the solo cup thread of one of the D99 babies near the end of flower with some of the leaf twist mosaic patterning and she still grew fine outside of the anomaly.
> 
> To me, it shows there's deep chem genes in those seeds is all Odin, but will keep an open mind ya never know I guess.


Cause chem d has tv. Not all but most circulated does a lot people verify D by that hahah if now chem crew can get D never has tv


----------



## Mullder Skelly (Feb 25, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> anyone know where the largest _in stock_ Topdawg seeds are sold online?


Largest
Or best?


----------



## Mullder Skelly (Feb 25, 2017)

I got 91chemdawg ONYCD 12
Worth money 250 look at make up no one can offer it in seed


----------



## blu3bird (Feb 25, 2017)

Mullder Skelly said:


> No "mass super skunk" would not be hidden in name as a hall of fame strain and he has it but not in this and mss be proudly displayed Hand full have real
> Clone


Right on, thanks for the knowledge. Do any of the Topdawg strains have MSS? That's what I'm really looking for.


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 25, 2017)

Mullder Skelly said:


> Largest
> Or best?


either or both or where


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 25, 2017)

Mullder Skelly said:


> Cause chem d has tv. Not all but most circulated does a lot people verify D by that hahah if now chem crew can get D never has tv


TV? You're going to have to expand on that some, we thought it was TMV like 10 years ago, but it's since been ruled out as far as I'm concerned. Not sure of a label to put on it but just a trait that shows here and there.

I have progeny from the same Chem D that exhibits the same splotching, kind of like the variegation found in some Dj gear.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 25, 2017)

StarDawg IX with some sulfur is like a whole new level of frost.


----------



## Mullder Skelly (Feb 25, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> TV? You're going to have to expand on that some, we thought it was TMV like 10 years ago, but it's since been ruled out as far as I'm concerned. Not sure of a label to put on it but just a trait that shows here and there.
> 
> I have progeny from the same Chem D that exhibits the same splotching, kind of like the variegation found in some Dj gear.


Sure , so say something happened to a mother or group of Chem Ds and call it tobacco whatever there was a issue at time D was not as available as now. So most people know for the D by the yellowing. Not all chem D cuts have it more then less but those are most common with yellowing , as much info as can give sorry if confusing and it is, but if buds good I'm good. Have good day buddy


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks, understand and agree about the yellowing and TMV looked like what it was. We did not see the trait carry to neighboring plants which ruled out TMV, it seems tied to the specific cuts and progeny of those cuts. 

Perhaps there's two classes of chem cuts, pure and tainted  

Happy member of team tainted


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 25, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> Right on, thanks for the knowledge. Do any of the Topdawg strains have MSS? That's what I'm really looking for.


all of these may be wrong, or even made up even, research to know for sure, I did, but blind in one eye barely see out the other can hardly type too. caveat emptor

*Top Dawg Strain Index [updated 2/3/17]*

*JJ - NYC Crosses*

*2 OGs* = Triangle Kush (F) x Tahoe/Tres Dawg (M)
*3 OGs #1 = *Loompa's Underdawg OG (F) x 2 OGs (M)
*3 OGs #2 = *LA Pure Kush (F) x 2 OG's (M)
*3 OGs #3 = *Ghost OG (F) x 2 OG's (M)
*3 Chems* = Cory Cut Star Dawg (F) x ONYCD (M)
*91chem #12* = ONYCD (F) X 91 Chem BX2 (M)
*91' ONYCD *= Original New York City Diesel (F) x Chem 91 bx (M)
*91' DUD* = Double Under Dawg (F) x Chem 91 bx (M)
*91 Star* = Star Dawg (F) x 91 Chem BX2 (M)
*A5 Mist *= Kali Mist (F) x A5 BX1 (M)
*A5 Silk *= Nigerian Silk (F) x A5 BX1 (M)
*Afkan HP* = Afkanistan S1 (F) X HP13 BX1 (M)
*African Cough* = Strawberry Cough (KKSC) (F) x African Haze (M)
*African Haze* = Malawi Gold (F) x JJ's Nigerian (M)
*African Silk* = Nigerian Silk (F) x African Haze (M)
*African Star *= Nigerian Haze (F) x Star Dawg (M)
*Afro Jam *= Jamaican Highlander (F) x African Haze (M)
*Black Dawg* = Black Widow (F) x Star Dawg (M)
*Black Nigerian* = Black Haze (F) x JJ’s Nigerian (M)
*Blue Asian Diesel* = Blue Fantasy (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Bubba Chem* = Bubba Kush (pre9 (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Bubba Kush 13* = Bubba Kush (pre9 (F) x NYC HP 13 (M)
*Bubblegum Chem* = Indiana Bubblegum (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Bubblegum Diesel *= ONYCD (F) x Bubblegum Chem (M)
*Bubblegum Kush *= Suge Pure Kush (F) x Bubblegum Chem (M)
*Bubblegum Skunk (BG Skunk) *= UK cheese (F) x Bubblegum Chem (M)
*CF Haze* = Mango Haze (F) x White Hashplant (M)
*Chem 91 IX *= Chem 91 bx (F) x Chem 91 bx (M)
*Chem 91 BX* = Chem 91 sk va cut (F) x Chem91 sk va / Tres Dawg bx (M)
*Chem D BX3* = Chem D (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Chem D Haze* = D Haze (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Chem Dog 2017* = NYC Chem(F) X 91 Chem BX2 (M)
*Chem Haze* = Chem 4 / O haze (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Chem OG *= 91 Chem bx (F) x 2 OGs (M)
*Chem Star* = Chem D (F) X Star Dawg (M)
*Chem Wrecker* = Day Wrecker (F) X ONYCD (M)
*Chem Urkle 1* = Purple Urkle (F) x Tres Sister (M)
*Chem Urkle 2* = Purple Urkle (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Cherry Diesel* = Cherry Pie (F) X 91 Chem BX2 (M)
*China Cat* = Trinity (F) X ONYCD (M)
*Citrus Haze* = Tangerine Haze (F) x Neville's Haze (M)
*Citron City *= Tangerine Haze (F) x ONYCD (M)
*City Hoe* = Tahoe OG (F) X ONYCD (M)
*City Sativa *= Nigerian Haze (f) x ONYCD (M)
*Coffee Kush* = Bubba Kush (pre9 (F) x White Hashplant (M)
*Crystal Haze *= Nigerian Haze (F) x Kali mist/Nigerian haze (M)
*Dawg Bizkit* = Wookies (Lead Sled) (F) X 91 Chem BX2 (M)
*Dawgs Waltz* = Purple Urkle (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Day Dreamer *= Blue Dream (F) X ONYCD (M)
*Denver Diesel* = ONYCD (F) x Tre OG (M)
*DNL* = Hawaiian (F) x RFK Skunk/NL (M)
*DNL 2* = DNL (F) x DNL/SS (M)
*DNL-D* = DNL (F) x Double Dawg (M)
*DDNL* = Chem D (F) x DNL/SS (M)
*D Haze* = Chem D (F) x Flying Dutchman Original Haze (M)
*D King* = Elvis (F) x Double Dawg (M)
*D OG *= Chem D (F) x 2 OG's (M)
*Double Bubble *= Sour Bubble (F) x Bubblegum Chem (M)
*Double Dawg* = Chem D (F) x Chem D/Afghani #1 (M)
*Double Under Dawg (DUD)* = Under Dawg (F) x Under Dawg #1 (M)
*Durban Nigerian* = Durban (F) x JJ’s Nigerian (M)
*Guava 13* = Star Dawg (Guava) (F) x NYC HP13 (M)
*Guava D* = Star Dawg (Guava) (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Guava IX *= Guava cut (F) x Star Dawg (M)
*Hawaiian Chem* = Hawaiian Indica (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Headcracker* = Tres Dawg IX (F) x Tre OG (M)
*Hell's Kitchen Kush* = Nigerian Kush (F) x ONYCD (M)
*High Time* = DNL (F) x Tre OG (M)
*HP #7 *= HP13; Puck Pheno (F) X HP13 BX (M)
*HP13 f2 *= HP13 BX1 (F) X HP13 BX1 (M)
*HPD* = HP #1 (F) x Double Dawg (M)
*Inner Eye* = Headband (F) X ONYCD (M)
*Jam 91* = Jamaican Highlander (F) x Chem 91 bx (M)
*Jamaican Diesel *= Jamaican Highlander (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*JJ’s Nigerian* = Nigerian Silk (F) x (Nigerian Silk x NL5Haze) (M)
*JJ’s Mango* = Mango Haze (F) x JJ’s Nigerian (M)
*Lemon Lime Diesel *= Sour OG (F) x ONYCD (M)
*MN Silk *= Nigerian Silk (F) x Mango Nigerian (M)
*Mango A5 *= Mango Nigerian (F) x A5 BX1 (M)
*Mango Nigerian Cough* = Cough (F) X Mango Nigerian (M)
*Mango Nigerian Haze f2* = Mango Nigerian Cough (F) x Nigerian haze (M)
*Mandela Haze* = Nigerian Haze (F) x African Haze (M)
*Misty Silk* = Nigerian Silk (F) x Kali Mist/Nigerian Haze (M)
*Nigerian Haze* = JJ’s Nigerian (F) x Flying Dutchman Original Haze (M)
*Nigerian Mist* = Kali Mist (F) x JJ’s Nigerian (M)
*Nigerian Silk Kush* = Nigerian Silk (F) x Tre OG (M)
*NYC Chem* = Chem D (F) x (Chem91 x Tres Dawg) (M)
*NYC Chem 2.0* = Chem D (F) X 91 Chem BX2 (M)
*NYC Cookies* = GSC Forum Cut (F) x ONYDC (M)
*NYC Hashplant* = Skelly’s Co HP (F) x HPD (M)
*NYC HP13* = HP13 (F) x HPD (M)
*NYCB = *Bubba Kush (F) x ONYCD (M)
*NYC OG* = Tahoe (F) X ONYCD (M)
*NYC Sister* = ONYCD (F) x Tres Sister (M)
*NYC Sour Diesel* = Sour Diesel (AJ) (F) x ONYCD (M)
*NYC Star Dawg* = Chem 4 (F) x ONYCD (M)
*ONYCD aka Original NYC Diesel* = Chem '91 (SkunkVA) (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*ONYCD IX* = ONYCD #12 (F) x ONYCD (M)
*ONYCD 3.0* = 91 Chem (F) X Tres Dawg (M)
*P Dawg* = HP13 (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*P Dub* = U Dub S1 (F) X HP13 BX (M)
*P Haze *= HP13 BX1 (F) x A5 BX1 (M)
*PD13* = HP13 (F) x Star Dawg (M)
*POG* = HP13bx1 (F) x Tre OG (M)
*Pope Sativa* = Chem D (F) x JJ’s Nigerian (M)
*Purple Star Dawg* = British Hempire Purple Afghani (F) x Star Dawg (M)
*RIP Haze* = Amnesia Haze (F) x Original Haze (M)
*S Haze* = Strawberry Cough (KKSC) (F) x Neville's Haze (M)
*Sister City *= Chem Sister (F) x ONYCD (M)
*Skunk OG* = UK Cheese (F) x Tre OG (M)
*Sour City = *Aj Sour (F) x ONYCD (M)* 
Sour African* = Sour Diesel (AJ) (F) x African Haze (M)
*South Park Chem *= Chem3/Tres Dawg (F) X 91 Chem BX2 (M)
*Snoop dawg = *BRIAN OG aka snoop kush (F) x Chem 91 bx (M)
*Snoop dawg 2.0 = *Brian OG (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Sour Dawg* = Sour Diesel (AJ) (F) x Double Dawg (M)
*Sour Dawg* *3.0* = Sour Diesel (AJ) (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Sour Sister* = Sour Diesel (AJ) (F) x NYC Sister (M)
*Space Urkle* = Urkle (F) x Tre OG (M)
*Star Cookie* = GSC Fourm Cut (F) x Star Dawg (M)
*Star Dawg 4.0 *= Chem 4 (F) x Tres Dawg 2016 (M)
*Star Dawg 91* = Star Dawg (F) x Chem 91 bx (M)
*Star Dawg IX* = Star Dawg (Corey Haim) (F) x Star Dawg (M)
*Star Dawg* = Chem 4 (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Star Dawg Sister* = Chem 4 (F) x Tres Sister (M)
*Star Fucker* = Sensi Star (F) X 91 Chem BX2 (M)
*Star Kush* = Nigerian Kush (F) x Star Dawg (M)
*Star Og *=Tahoe (F) X Star Dawg (M)
*Strawberry HP* = Strawberry Cough (KKSC) (F) x White Hashplant (M)
*Strawberry Mango* = Strawberry Cough (KKSC) (F) x JJ's Mango (M)
*Strawberry Nigerian* = Strawberry Cough (KKSC) (F) x JJ’s Nigerian (M)
*Super 91* = Super Skunk (F) X 91 Chem BX2 (M)
*Super Silver Star *= Super Silver Haze (F) x Star Dawg (M)


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 25, 2017)

...*Super Star Dawg* = Mass Super Skunk (F) x Star Dawg (M)
*Super Star Dawg 2.0* = Super Skunk (F) x Star Dawg (M)
*T3* = Chem 3 (F) x Tre Dawg (M)
*T91* = Tres Dawg (F) X 91 Chem BX2 (M)
*Thai Girl* = Gold King Thai (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Tres Dawg* = Chem D (F) x Double Dawg (M)
*Tres Dawg IX* = Tres Dawg (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Tres Haze* = Black Haze (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Tres Kush* = Pure Kush (Suge) (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Tres OG* = Tahoe OG (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Tres Sister* = Chem Sister (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Tres Star Dawg* = Star Dawg (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Tre Star Dawg 2.0* = Stardawg (Corey Haim) X Tres Dawg 2016 (M)
*Under Dawg* = Chem '91 (SkunkVA) (F) x Mass Super Skunk/Sensi's Northern Lights (M)
*Under Dawg #1* = Under Dawg (F) x Under Dawg/Sensi Super Skunk x Sensi Afghani #1 (M)
*Under Dawg D* = Double Under Dawg (DUD) (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*Under Dawg Super Skunk* = Under Dawg (F) x Sensi's Super Skunk (M)
*White D* = The White (F) x Star Dawg (M)
*White Dawg* = The White (F) x Tres Dawg (M)
*White Guava* = Star Dawg (Guava) (F) x White Hashplant (M)
*White Hashplant* = The White (F) x HPD (M)
*White Hashplant BX* = The White (F) x White Hashplant (M)
*White Haze* = The White (F) x Flying Dutchman Original Haze (M)
*White Kush* = Pure Kush (Suge) (F) x White Hashplant (M)
*White Star Dawg* = Star Dawg (F) x White Hashplant (M)
*WWD* = White Widow (F) x Star Dawg (M)

*Money Mike Cro$$e$ *

*Familia Funk* = Chem 3 / Stardawg (F) x Butter Skunk (M)
*I-95 *= Triangle Kush (F) x Legend Og/Stardawg IX2 (M)
*I-NYC *= I-95 (F) x ONYCD (M)
*LD95* = Legend Star Dawg IX (F) X (M) I-95
*Mangerian Skunk *= Mango Nigerian (F) x Butter Skunk (M)
*PHI NYC* = Philly Skunk (F) X ONYCD (M)
*Philly Skunk*(P1 (F) x Butter Skunk (M)
*Scampi Skunk *= Chem Sister (F) x Butter Skunk (M)
*Scout 95* = Fourm GSC (F) X I-95 (M)
*Star 95* = Star Dawg (F) X I-95 (M)
*Tre Butter* = Tres Dawg (F) x Butter Skunk (M)


*P1=Super Silver Sour Chem Diesel Haze (Super Silver pheno)
*Butter Skunk= Secret Sour Male

*Kamra Genetics Collaborative Crosses *

*African Dream* = JJ's African Haze (F) x WhiteA5haze (M)
*Road Dawg* = Star Dawg (F) x Biker Kush (M)


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 25, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> Right on, thanks for the knowledge. Do any of the Topdawg strains have MSS? That's what I'm really looking for.


Giesel is half MSS, look for that cut or a cross with it in it


----------



## blu3bird (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you chemphlegm and CannaBruh!


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 25, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Thanks, understand and agree about the yellowing and TMV looked like what it was. We did not see the trait carry to neighboring plants which ruled out TMV, it seems tied to the specific cuts and progeny of those cuts.
> 
> Perhaps there's two classes of chem cuts, pure and tainted
> 
> Happy member of team tainted


the disease would infect most of the plants around it I believe. you could just buy a test kit and put it to rest, if you were a neighbor i'd pay for it even but when it returned a negative result you owe me double, around 75 bucks.

I dont do this, and *I do grow many chem's long time, never seen it, but if its a worry the virus is carried and passed on through the shuck of the seed. the seed can be washed effectively and cleared of the virus. I know exactly how to wash the seed properly without damage to its content if interested. *


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 25, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> the disease would infect most of the plants around it I believe. you could just buy a test kit and put it to rest, if you were a neighbor i'd pay for it even but when it returned a negative result you owe me double, around 75 bucks.
> 
> I dont do this, and *I do grow many chem's long time, never seen it, but if its a worry the virus is carried and passed on through the shuck of the seed. the seed can be washed effectively and cleared of the virus. I know exactly how to wash the seed properly without damage to its content if interested. *


I think you are not understanding what I said.

10 years ago the community in general thought the variegation was TMV. However, through observation we found that these, symptoms, did NOT spread throughout the garden so we concluded it was not TMV. No need for tests but test away if you must.

I do not mind the variegation and find it brings no problems, it only shows when the ladies that "carry" it (if that's even what's happening) are not being cared for ideally.


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I think you are not understanding what I said.
> 
> 10 years ago the community in general thought the variegation was TMV. However, through observation we found that these, symptoms, did NOT spread throughout the garden so we concluded it was not TMV. No need for tests but test away if you must.
> 
> I do not mind the variegation and find it brings no problems, it only shows when the ladies that "carry" it (if that's even what's happening) are not being cared for ideally.



gotcha! (its never TMV ! lol)


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> StarDawg IX with some sulfur is like a whole new level of frost.


I'd like to see how yours come out if pics ever come back. I wasn't too impressed with the first run of mine, but the second run(happening now) always tells a better story. Sourdawg and underdog d were stronger but i had some serious herm issues with those two, they will be watched closely round 2.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 26, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> I'd like to see how yours come out if pics ever come back. I wasn't too impressed with the first run of mine, but the second run(happening now) always tells a better story. Sourdawg and underdog d were stronger but i had some serious herm issues with those two, they will be watched closely round 2.


Interesting about the herm issues, this IX started to head that direction in the stress tent. I plucked what I could (S1 party comin' up) and she has since only thrown a pair or three singlet bananas, no pollen flying to the eye and from a glance there are no male flowers throughout the canopy.

Running her in a Solo cup that I converted into a solo-SIP hybrid, supplementing with Dr WHo's recommendation with the K-Sulfate, and I can't say if it's the sensi run, or the k-sulfate or the SIP, or a combination of them, but even in the stress tent (it's where we vet & give the boot to the overly finicky girls) this StarDawg IX has become somewhat of a ringer. 

I was telling BigLittleJohn, back when I ran this same IX gal next to the Mycotek Hell Breath I all but had forgotten about the IX as the Hell Breath was blowing it out of the water in frost and density, photogenic, pretty much all departments.

Now we're on this second run and the IX is putting on the frost like she is trying to fuck with Krome's White (thanks to my homey Inkognyto) at day 42.

Not super loud though has that foul stank when you do catch a whiff. Anyone not expecting or ready for that smell might be turned off, I love it.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Interesting about the herm issues, this IX started to head that direction in the stress tent. I plucked what I could (S1 party comin' up) and she has since only thrown a pair or three singlet bananas, no pollen flying to the eye and from a glance there are no male flowers throughout the canopy.
> 
> Running her in a Solo cup that I converted into a solo-SIP hybrid, supplementing with Dr WHo's recommendation with the K-Sulfate, and I can't say if it's the sensi run, or the k-sulfate or the SIP, or a combination of them, but even in the stress tent (it's where we vet & give the boot to the overly finicky girls) this StarDawg IX has become somewhat of a ringer.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my IX's were all solid. I had one set of bananas under one bud on #4, but that was it so it must have been a light leak/other issue. My sourdawg#1 had sacs everywhere. At the base of every bud, in every bud, I never seen anything like it. Pretty much every flowering plant in my room has/had seeds from this, but i don't pack them in there, so not really a big deal. No one is going to bitch about finding 10 seeds in a 1/4, it actually sells quicker sometimes lol. I have to check and see if the sourdawg's are 3.0, if they are they have the same dad as the underdawgs, and they were from the same date range. Out of 4 ladies, they all hermed, sourdawg #2 had the least amount of sacs, and they were all late so some hope there. Both underdawgs were pretty bad, and sourdawg#2 was just ridiculous. I was away for a few days and had someone watching them, so he could have fucked something up. I did notice the newer packs i bought of NYC chem and 3 chems didn't have the date on them like the older packs....thought that was odd.


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 26, 2017)

I've enjoyed many on this list and havent seen a hermie or seeds. I watch for late flower fingers and balls and never seen them. I havent had one disappoint me yet in smell stone or grow. I'm feeling fortunate, that shit would get me down for sure. sorry this happened to you


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I've enjoyed many on this list and havent seen a hermie or seeds. I watch for late flower fingers and balls and never seen them. I havent had one disappoint me yet in smell stone or grow. I'm feeling fortunate, that shit would get me down for sure. sorry this happened to you


no big deal, shit happens......i always laugh when i see someone go apeshit over herms. I honestly think you have to really fuck up to have your whole room seeded to where all your product is lost. Like i said earlier, people might end up with 10 seeds in a 1/4, big deal. Anyone who has made seeds themselves knows sometimes you don't get as many as you think, so for all your bud to be worthless b/c of a herm.....damn near impossible if you ask me......maybe if you're only growing 2 plants in a 2x2. Anyway here is stardawg IX #1....last run for this guy.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> all of these may be wrong, or even made up even, research to know for sure, I did, but blind in one eye barely see out the other can hardly type too. caveat emptor
> 
> *Top Dawg Strain Index [updated 2/3/17]*
> 
> ...


Didnt see Strawberry Star on there?

whered you acquire the list? wonder if theres a reason it was left out  either way im excited for em..but was just curious.

edit: nvm i read your *enitre* post my bad


----------



## Mullder Skelly (Feb 28, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Thanks, understand and agree about the yellowing and TMV looked like what it was. We did not see the trait carry to neighboring plants which ruled out TMV, it seems tied to the specific cuts and progeny of those cuts.
> 
> Perhaps there's two classes of chem cuts, pure and tainted
> 
> Happy member of team tainted


::::))))) got it


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 28, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> no big deal, shit happens......i always laugh when i see someone go apeshit over herms. I honestly think you have to really fuck up to have your whole room seeded to where all your product is lost. Like i said earlier, people might end up with 10 seeds in a 1/4, big deal. Anyone who has made seeds themselves knows sometimes you don't get as many as you think, so for all your bud to be worthless b/c of a herm.....damn near impossible if you ask me......maybe if you're only growing 2 plants in a 2x2. Anyway here is stardawg IX #1....last run for this guy.
> View attachment 3896333 View attachment 3896334


its tough to discern sometimes. I read over and over how the same rooms produce so many hermies here, and then the grow reports come next..."damned hermie traits in those strains"/// pooh pooh I say. I see NO hermies in years and years of sampling hundreds of seed selections, including tres gear. If I see a hermie born in the flower room she goes to the firepit without a tear, well, one tear maybe.


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 28, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Didnt see Strawberry Star on there?
> 
> whered you acquire the list? wonder if theres a reason it was left out  either way im excited for em..but was just curious.
> 
> edit: nvm i read your *enitre* post my bad



was in my tres file lol. prolly found it online, google or sumpin


----------



## Mullder Skelly (Feb 28, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> ...*Super Star Dawg* = Mass Super Skunk (F) x Star Dawg (M)
> *Super Star Dawg 2.0* = Super Skunk (F) x Star Dawg (M)
> *T3* = Chem 3 (F) x Tre Dawg (M)
> *T91* = Tres Dawg (F) X 91 Chem BX2 (M)
> ...


 No this not any "mss" in there they let us know if was its sensi super skunk


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 28, 2017)

that one came from Tres himself. help me find the reality in print? 

*Super StarDawg * 
Super Star Dawg is a cross of (Mass Super Skunk X Star Dawg) Expect skunky, sour diesel buds that grow big and fat. You may find a couple of different tasting pheno's that have a strong kick http://www.420genetics. com/forum/showthread.php?p=56507 

https://vitalorganisms.com/product/super-star-dawg-2-0/ (anyone use this bank yet?


----------



## Odin* (Mar 3, 2017)

Here's a pic of the "mosaic" discoloration (and leaf curl) that I'm talking about. Have never seen this before and am only seeing it in 2 of the TSD 2.0's. I have other TSD females from clone in this room that have not exhibited this (their "moms" from same seed pop, already bloomed), I also have a male at another location that does not have this discoloration (that male is going to be a kick ass "dad").

(Clone)







This is what I first noticed soon after popping the seeds...







Some other girls veg'ing in the same room (as first pic) to show that my girls aren't all shitty...










I did read quite a few posts from other sites stating that many have tested Chem genetics that appeared to have TMV, but all test results have been negative. Testing for the wrong "mosaic" virus resulting in a "Negative", or genetic "freckles"?

I'm still going to test, just for shits, but I'm thinking that the results will be "-".


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 3, 2017)

That first pic is dead on what my chem D would do, the slight horizontal turning of the center singlet on some fans.

That healthy yellow splotch is similar to splotching I've seen on offspring from chem D

Plants look healthy too, so would think it's in the genes somewhere and must be triggered at a much more sensitive threshold than others. 

I


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 3, 2017)

Super stardawg 2.0. grown in pro mix hp with nectar for the gods nutes and slf-100 in 3 gal pots, day 49 from flip. Rushed things a little, had some stress issues early in flower, a lil herming. Live and learn. 3 females, 2 phenos. #2 and #10 grow long and tall, LST and pruning/topping are needed to promote branching and lower growth. #11 is very squat and dense/bushy, a shrubbery with minimal effort! The first pic is #11, what you cant see is that its on a milk crate. The others are on the floor! We have figured alot out and im stoked to have a second go at these cuts. Dropping another light next week and have 2 cuts of each of these girls waiting to go! Going to try 2 #10's in 5 gal buckets, will be equipped with a modular scrog. Going to put at least 1 of the #11's in a 5 gal bucket and really grow it out, see how that works. The #2's could use some more training. Now that we have nutes and enviroment figured out (mostly) were experimenting with different containers and training methods to see what works. Going to fill that scrog out!


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 3, 2017)

Well pics didnt make it i guess.... is the pic posting problem going on hit or miss?


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 5, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Well pics didnt make it i guess.... is the pic posting problem going on hit or miss?


no issues here.


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 5, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> no issues here.


Accidently double posted and got an error msg. Txt posted but no pics. Seems to work now but still have a msg on my screen saying RIU is experiencing trouble uploading and viewing images. Weird, i could see other people were posting stuff!


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 9, 2017)

Some better pics (or not?)


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 9, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Some better pics (or not?)


I can see some trichs in the second pic. definitely leafier than any of my stardawg ix, underdawg, or sourdawg, must be coming from the skunk side. Is that one a stinker?


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 9, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> I can see some trichs in the second pic. definitely leafier than any of my stardawg ix, underdawg, or sourdawg, must be coming from the skunk side. Is that one a stinker?


The pics do them no justice, they are frostier than advertised! They seem to be mellowing out as they go. #11 is a little gassy, # 2 (featured in 2nd pic) has more of a sweetness to it. Day 55 today so getting close. We may take them down on day 60 so we can take another crack at these and move things along. On top of having 6 cuts ready to go, popped a pack of Bodhi more cowbell and got 8 fems. Theyre pretty much ready to go to. Good problem to have imo. After alot of setbacks this run was rushed, room was not dialed in and it too long to fix. In the meantime, gotten some things sorted out and have ourselves primed for a good run. Ill try to remember to get you guys a smoke report. Beginning of april? Going to do a 2 week cure. Does that answer your question?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 10, 2017)

I snagged Star Kush from TDG awhile ago and didn't see a lot of info posted so I figured I'd throw up the pics I have.
Star Kush - (Nigerian Kush x Stardawg)


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 11, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Here's a pic of the "mosaic" discoloration (and leaf curl) that I'm talking about. Have never seen this before and am only seeing it in 2 of the TSD 2.0's. I have other TSD females from clone in this room that have not exhibited this (their "moms" from same seed pop, already bloomed), I also have a male at another location that does not have this discoloration (that male is going to be a kick ass "dad").
> 
> (Clone)
> 
> ...


IMHO there isn't TMV people call the leaf discoloration that but that is not TMV that is called variegation. Depending on what your growing from Topdawg you can see this on many things as a lot of the genes have the Tresdawg in it which is a Chem D bx2. Just as CannaBruh stated Chem D does that and does it a lot but it's one of the best clone only cuts out there so don't let this variegation discourage you. Also me and a buddy was talking about known variegated cuts and all of them are known to be very potent. I think these variegated phenos are extra potent from it can't really confirm but it is something we noticed. Hit hard with Epsom when watering and foliar with it too should help clear up the variegation. I bet that pheno is fire


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 11, 2017)

some serious variegation


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 11, 2017)

dudes.. https://gandlapparel.com/ fish around for a bit.....

couple days later BAM! no freebies, no frills, sealed packs of 11, Topdawgs cheaper than any where else!


----------



## growers won (Mar 12, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> StarDawg IX with some sulfur is like a whole new level of frost.


what kind of sulfur ??


----------



## growers won (Mar 12, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> some serious variegationView attachment 3903927
> 
> View attachment 3903926


Is this the super Star Dawg wow that's nice ,


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 12, 2017)

ix#3 same plant, just a different looking bud site, maybe some of that variegation....this is the knockout smoke of them all
 
ix#2 flopping all over


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 12, 2017)

growers won said:


> Is this the super Star Dawg wow that's nice ,



No idea what it is, just a pic i found


----------



## growers won (Mar 13, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> either or both or where


Are you Top Dawg ??


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 13, 2017)

growers won said:


> Are you Top Dawg ??


No. His gear offers THE vibe many seek. I enjoy some others too, but on an island, only one breeder gear....well, be TD for sure.


----------



## SensiPuff (Mar 14, 2017)

Anyone run the super silver stardawg from top dawg? Sounds like a killer cross


----------



## Odin* (Mar 14, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> IMHO there isn't TMV people call the leaf discoloration that but that is not TMV that is called variegation. Depending on what your growing from Topdawg you can see this on many things as a lot of the genes have the Tresdawg in it which is a Chem D bx2. Just as CannaBruh stated Chem D does that and does it a lot but it's one of the best clone only cuts out there so don't let this variegation discourage you. Also me and a buddy was talking about known variegated cuts and all of them are known to be very potent. I think these variegated phenos are extra potent from it can't really confirm but it is something we noticed. Hit hard with Epsom when watering and foliar with it too should help clear up the variegation. I bet that pheno is fire



Yeah, I looked into it after @CannaBruh mentioned that it was associated with the Chem line. I'm going to test it, not because I still believe it to be TMV, just to do it.


I had taken 2-3 clones from each seed borne "mom/dad" prior to bloom. There were two clones displaying this, both from the same "mom", the "sprout" with the "yellow camouflage". So, only 1 from seed displayed the discoloration. I didn't bloom her for that reason. I'll get her into one of the upcoming runs to see if she's got a little extra fire to offer.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 14, 2017)

Just picked up Guava D. Super excited to run this based on reports and previous grows that used the Guava cut. The Star Kush I ran was a disappointment but I know there's fire to be had with TDG so I'mma keep on keepin on.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 14, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> No. His gear offers THE vibe many seek. I enjoy some others too, but on an island, only one breeder gear....well, be TD for sure.


What do you recommend of his?


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 15, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> What do you recommend of his?


chemdawgs, chemdawgsxhaze, chemdawgsxog, chemdawgsx skunk, you get it now right.....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 16, 2017)

Anyone have any pics of the Guava D or Inner Eye? Grow or smoke reports? Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm starting to investigate for my next seed purchase. I'm in no rush. But I want to do my homework. I absolutely prefer to buy from the original breeder when possible. I saw this thread the other day and it caught my eye. So I started looking. I found some sort of topdawg forum but being new could not use it. I looked for seeds and it was hard to find a seedbank with them listed. Even harder to find one with seeds. I actually only found one before I gave up. Does any one know the story or if he's still making/selling beans? Several strains sounded promising but if I can't buy them I'd rather focus on something I can.


----------



## Cletus clem (Mar 16, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I'm starting to investigate for my next seed purchase. I'm in no rush. But I want to do my homework. I absolutely prefer to buy from the original breeder when possible. I saw this thread the other day and it caught my eye. So I started looking. I found some sort of topdawg forum but being new could not use it. I looked for seeds and it was hard to find a seedbank with them listed. Even harder to find one with seeds. I actually only found one before I gave up. Does any one know the story or if he's still making/selling beans? Several strains sounded promising but if I can't buy them I'd rather focus on something I can.


Seedsherenow has their gear in stock


----------



## goldberg71b (Mar 16, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Seedsherenow has their gear in stock


Are they reputable ? I'll check them thx.

Edit. I checked them yesterday. Just didn't realize it. That's the only place I found them. And most are sold out.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 16, 2017)

Try Oregon Elite Seeds they also carry Top Dawg, and yes SeedsHereNow is legit.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 17, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Try Oregon Elite Seeds they also carry Top Dawg, and yes SeedsHereNow is legit.


thats not entirely accurate. 
Underdawg is THE ONLY Topdawg gear available from Oregon Elite
G&L is rocking the TD world guys. vital organisms tries too.

Seeds HN has been pussy footing around for several months with phony listings but little to nothing topdawg listed is actually available. New TD gear is always just a few days drop away....whatever


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 17, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Anyone have any pics of the Guava D or Inner Eye? Grow or smoke reports? Any info is greatly appreciated.


Guava D is very pleasing, a special pheno grown with/for TD. She's got a rotten kinda thing going on, very sexy. Effects dont hit as hard as some of the others , like the Corey Haim cut, ONYCD etc but a must try at least.

Inner Eye is over the top! like its cousin 818 similar effects too. She hits hard, fast with long legs, great head. The taste of the 818 is remarkably original, and the IE captures this while salting it with the oncyd, a real gem.

I have never grown any more satisfying cultivars in my life than those sold by Topdawg, every one I ever grew, every bean, male and female has been the best marijuana rep I've experience. 
if you can check out some of his haze/tre creations, oh my


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Guava D is very pleasing, a special pheno grown with/for TD. She's got a rotten kinda thing going on, very sexy. Effects dont hit as hard as some of the others , like the Corey Haim cut, ONYCD etc but a must try at least.
> 
> Inner Eye is over the top! like its cousin 818 similar effects too. She hits hard, fast with long legs, great head. The taste of the 818 is remarkably original, and the IE captures this while salting it with the oncyd, a real gem.
> 
> ...


Inner Eye it is then. I picked up both and normally I'd run them at the same time, but because its TDG, I want to really take my time and have a good look. Hoping for a stellar male or two. 
I've already run the 3OGs, Fam, and the Star Kush. The Star Kush was so underwhelming and completely unstable. I do not recommend this one. I ran two packs and there were so many different phenos, most with no nose, very little frost...just lacking in every way. I don't even think its available any longer and I just took down the last one as I run everything twice to get a real close look. The other two were fantastic. I kept two cuts of the 3OGs! I have a cut of the 818 HB but its tired and either needs replacing or I need to throw some pollen at it in hopes of breathing some life back into it. 
Another reason for running them one at time is I plan to run two full pack and that is a lot of cuttings to label and keep track of. Biting off more than I can chew has cost me too many gems in the past. 

Appreciate the info and will throw up pics as things progress.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 17, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Inner Eye it is then. I picked up both and normally I'd run them at the same time, but because its TDG, I want to really take my time and have a good look. Hoping for a stellar male or two.
> I've already run the 3OGs, Fam, and the Star Kush. The Star Kush was so underwhelming and completely unstable. I do not recommend this one. I ran two packs and there were so many different phenos, most with no nose, very little frost...just lacking in every way. I don't even think its available any longer and I just took down the last one as I run everything twice to get a real close look. The other two were fantastic. I kept two cuts of the 3OGs! I have a cut of the 818 HB but its tired and either needs replacing or I need to throw some pollen at it in hopes of breathing some life back into it.
> Another reason for running them one at time is I plan to run two full pack and that is a lot of cuttings to label and keep track of. Biting off more than I can chew has cost me too many gems in the past.
> 
> Appreciate the info and will throw up pics as things progress.



bummer on the starkush, but havent got that one, so thanks for the heads up. i'm pic shy, but did start to snap again. 
I concur, 3og's is over the top!


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 17, 2017)

If you cannot wait for Top Dawg packs to drop, check out Mycotek breeding with a Corey inspired dad and a lot of elite cut moms. Serious chem funk coming from his gear, that 3chems dad with the Corey lineage packs a punch. I recommend the Hellbreath personally.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 17, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> If you cannot wait for Top Dawg packs to drop, check out Mycotek breeding with a Corey inspired dad and a lot of elite cut moms. Serious chem funk coming from his gear, that 3chems dad with the Corey lineage packs a punch. I recommend the Hellbreath personally.


checked them out now, great prices too!! thank, I would have over looked them with my topdawg tunnel vision these days!


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 17, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> If you cannot wait for Top Dawg packs to drop, check out Mycotek breeding with a Corey inspired dad and a lot of elite cut moms. Serious chem funk coming from his gear, that 3chems dad with the Corey lineage packs a punch. I recommend the Hellbreath personally.


None of those crosses have Corey in them. It's only one elite mom snowdog.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 17, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> None of those crosses have Corey in them. It's only one elite mom snowdog.


3chems is Corey x ONYCD no? that's one male Prof is using, if I'm wrong I'll shut up


----------



## Upstate2627 (Mar 17, 2017)

Did stardawg 91 under the sun last year in a raised bed that gave me purple colors and a light gas smell with sativish high but less than I was hoping for.

Had 4 remaining seeds left and just got 2 males, 1 female and an no show.
One stardawg 91 left so I am getting cuts b4 flower.

Ran stardawg91 and Denver diesel so far and DD was all over the place for phenos. Havent been blown away yet from the 1.5 packs I've run.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 17, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> 3chems is Corey x ONYCD no? that's one male Prof is using, if I'm wrong I'll shut up


Yea you're right it's the Corey stardawg. I was thinking about the stardawg


----------



## growers won (Mar 17, 2017)

Just picked up Star Dawg ix from sour patch kids ,,,,very fast delivery ,6 days, in the original package .


----------



## The_regular_grow (Mar 18, 2017)

Anyone here familiar with chem de la chem or starchild? Just picked some up from deep space creations. Chem family


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 21, 2017)

Changed gears and decided to go with half Guava D first. So far 6/6 have cracked. Also, dropped 5 Starfighter F2 x Long Bottom Leaf. (as a back up just incase there are issues with the Guava) This outstanding cross was a BDG freebie I've previously grown.
I don't really have time for a detailed grow journal but I'll drop a quick pic when they break ground. Going forward I'll post pics and any info that can help others curious about this strain as well.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 23, 2017)

IX#1 ready to chop


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 24, 2017)

Anyone have the scoop on the 3 OGs #1...specifically the mother used?


----------



## kona gold (Mar 24, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> IX#1 ready to chopView attachment 3912007


The sour dawg, to me, seems to be heavy yielding, and super stinky!
Most are chem smelling I agree, butstrong smelling, one or two have sour notes.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Mar 24, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> IX#1 ready to chopView attachment 3912007


damn, looking icy as fuck!


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 26, 2017)

kona gold said:


> The sour dawg, to me, seems to be heavy yielding, and super stinky!
> Most are chem smelling I agree, butstrong smelling, one or two have sour notes.


Yeah, I only ran two, and i had issues with both. Both hermed, and one seeded my room pretty good......but I was away for a few days and had a friend taking care of things, somehow i'm sure this had something to do with it. They had the weakest smell growing of any of the topdawg strains I have grown, so I may have just had bad luck on the two I got. There was a hint of sour in them, but not very strong at all. I will run the two clones again, and see what they do, second run always changes my opinion on most strains.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 26, 2017)

5/6 Guava D have broken ground. They all cracked, but one seems to have stalled and another is lagging behind a bit.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 26, 2017)

The_regular_grow said:


> Anyone here familiar with chem de la chem or starchild? Just picked some up from deep space creations. Chem family


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 26, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 3913591


Man fuck them dudes and their IG beefs. All of them knows where the other one live and have each other's phone number. What they doing is bitchassness at its finest. If I have a problem with anybody and I know them personally won't be taking it to social media. To me they do this for 1 or 2 reasons, to help sell a certain strain or to hurt the people that selling.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 26, 2017)

yeah, but topdawg knows how to match these gems for sure.
sprint hates on verizon too


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 26, 2017)

I dominantly grow almost all bodhi strains he is very cheap price wise but his strains are fire as hell are jjs strains really that much better to justify such a price increase or is it he is on a much smaller scale so his overhead is much more than the larger operations


----------



## SensiPuff (Mar 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man fuck them dudes and their IG beefs. All of them knows where the other one live and have each other's phone number. What they doing is bitchassness at its finest. If I have a problem with anybody and I know them personally won't be taking it to social media. To me they do this for 1 or 2 reasons, to help sell a certain strain or to hurt the people that selling.


Spot on. Id be pissed too if I was top dawg but I guess they shouldn't have gifted those seeds outside of topdawg hands.


----------



## SensiPuff (Mar 26, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I dominantly grow almost all bodhi strains he is very cheap price wise but his strains are fire as hell are jjs strains really that much better to justify such a price increase or is it he is on a much smaller scale so his overhead is much more than the larger operations


A lot of bodhi strains have appalachia as a parent. This is a largely chem strain so if you like the appalachia crosses I would definitely recommend popping your top dawg cherry


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 26, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I dominantly grow almost all bodhi strains he is very cheap price wise but his strains are fire as hell are jjs strains really that much better to justify such a price increase or is it he is on a much smaller scale so his overhead is much more than the larger operations



Nah, not worth it, you should skip over these for sure if cost per seed is actually an issue for you.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 26, 2017)

Not gonna lie. I've found more keepers with Bodhi than Top Dawg. Its not about price as much as it about taking a different approach to "breeding". 
This thread barely has any activity at all compared to Bodhi threads here and at countless other grow forums.

The proof is in the pudding so to speak. 

I have 3 packs of TDGs left as well as a pk of Black Gold and Copper Chem from GP. 
We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man fuck them dudes and their IG beefs. All of them knows where the other one live and have each other's phone number. What they doing is bitchassness at its finest. If I have a problem with anybody and I know them personally won't be taking it to social media. To me they do this for 1 or 2 reasons, to help sell a certain strain or to hurt the people that selling.



Right. This shits been going on for what?? Over a decade now? You can always tell who was around then and who wasn't. (07ish)
Social media breeds blowhards. That's for damn sure!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 26, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Right. This shits been going on for what?? Over a decade now? You can always tell who was around then and who wasn't. (07ish)
> Social media breeds blowhards. That's for damn sure!!


If you don't want people breeding your shit stop selling. Fuck the chem fam dudes act like they own the weed world. Nobody owns strains. Everyone got a start from somebody else's shit point blank period. JJ a cry baby Archive a fucking cry baby. A bunch of cry baby bitches. Rant ended, how's everybody day going??


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks for ur much appreciated response it was just what I was looking for advice from sumone who has experience with both thnx again guy ur the best


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> If you don't want people breeding your shit stop selling. Fuck the chem fam dudes act like they own the weed world. Nobody owns strains. Everyone got a start from somebody else's shit point blank period. JJ a cry baby Archive a fucking cry baby. A bunch of cry baby bitches. Rant ended, how's everybody day going??


The social media "call outs" are what put me off...with ANY breeder unless they're forced to defend themselves from attacks online of course. If MM gave the beans away with stipulations that weren't met or were ignored then he should deal with it directly. Its a shitty thing to do with free seeds and even worse with testers. 
But the "call outs", threats, and insults on social media just make them look terrible. I must be from a different time because the men I know would sooner shave their balls with bear trap then play tough guy on the internet. 


Oh, btw...my days going good. About to indulge in some homemade biscuits and garlic butter moose meat followed by a puff session of Bubba and end with slice of lemon meringue pie. yeaaaaaaa boi


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 26, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> The social media "call outs" are what put me off...with ANY breeder unless they're forced to defend themselves from attacks online of course. If MM gave the beans away with stipulations that weren't met or were ignored then he should deal with it directly. Its a shitty thing to do with free seeds and even worse with testers.
> But the "call outs", threats, and insults on social media just make them look terrible. I must be from a different time because the men I know would sooner shave their balls with bear trap then play tough guy on the internet.
> 
> 
> Oh, btw...my days going good. About to indulge in some homemade biscuits and garlic butter moose meat followed by a puff session of Bubba and end with slice of lemon meringue pie. yeaaaaaaa boi


Damn that shit sounds good man. Shit you made me hungry fam..


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not gonna lie. I've found more keepers with Bodhi than Top Dawg.
> 
> *The proof is in the pudding so to speak. *
> .


not really aye? this may show you that Bodhi(which I love too) has a vibe more in tune with your personal chemotype, _you_ like their gear better, not really a testament to _which one actually_ produces a better seed or experience, just a personal preference really, your own personal proof
"keeper" is subjective.
The traits one breeder chases are very often different than traits others chase, is why we have such diversity. If all breeders chased your desired traits.....we'd all be smoking exactly what _you_ like?

"I find keepers in every pack of seeds from every breeder I got them from", subjective?

dont think I'm arguing please, I am not. but you know we all enjoy a different effect, not just your favorites, and that is not proof of any kind in this picture , except for you right?
perfect too, some people are always looking for their holy grails, some never find them, happy you did though, can be an expensive trek for us.

_I am not, do not, care not about any of these breeders. I dont keep up on the hype, or the breeder wars. I never spoke to bodhi or topdawg, and I do love both of their work. I dont sell seeds, clones, equipment, cloners, and never entered a cannabis cup or even attended one. I got no dogs in the seed race_


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> not really aye? this may show you that Bodhi(which I love too) has a vibe more in tune with your personal chemotype, _you_ like their gear better, not really a testament to _which one actually_ produces a better seed or experience, just a personal preference really, your own personal proof
> "keeper" is subjective.
> The traits one breeder chases are very often different than traits others chase, is why we have such diversity. If all breeders chased your desired traits.....we'd all be smoking exactly what _you_ like?
> 
> ...


If you're going to quote me, post the whole quote in its entirety.

_"Not gonna lie. I've found more keepers with Bodhi than Top Dawg. _*Its not about price as much as it is about taking a different approach to "breeding". 
This thread barely has any activity at all compared to Bodhi threads here and at countless other grow forums.*

_The proof is in the pudding so to speak"_

First. That was a *reply* to another member regarding price point.

Second. My statement is *not* directly dependent upon *my* experience* but the countless experiences of others*. There are literally thousands of grow reports on Bodhis gear. *That is the indisputable proof and has very little to do with me.* I added my experience...like I do with every grow I report on.

How many times have you told new members or readers inquiring about chem crosses that TD is the end-all-be-all of cannabis breeders?


chemphlegm said:


> I have never grown any more satisfying cultivars in my life than those sold by Topdawg, every one I ever grew, every bean, male and female has been the best marijuana rep I've experience.
> if you can check out some of his haze/tre creations, oh my


There isn't a single breeder I could ever say that about. I have found some absolute fire with JJs gear as have countless growers/breeders...many continue to successfully use some of his select crosses to this day. No one ever claimed he didn't put out some fire.

And like other growers, I've also grown out some of this strains that were terrible. Completely unstable, herms, and phenos all over the map. IME, most decent breeders want the bad reports along with good. Unless of course its about the almighty dollar and they're worshipping the wrong shade of green.

I'm here to sincerely report on the strains I've grown out by JJ (an occasionally crosses with his gear) Whether they're good or bad, I will include as many details and pics possible.

And these "traits" and "personal chemotypes" you speak of...LOL C'mon...it has more to do with stability and breeding methods. If its good...its good. And if its not, well thats just how it goes.

I respect many of the growers here and because of that I will never shill for any breeder...ever.

Rather than call out the other members here who've had issues, or those that don't feel TD commands the price point when compared to similar genetics, why not simply throw up some pics of all these Top Dawg strains you've grown out? Contribute some grow reports even if its just a single pic...otherwise you come off as disingenuous.

I may not be the brightest star in the sky but dont piss on my shoes and tell me its raining.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 27, 2017)

From my short time on this grow word TD was a force to be reckoned with some years ago. Now it seems like his shit is being watered down. But they have other breeders that have his old stock that was super fire that's making better crosses then him now and that's what JJ don't like. JJ isn't the chem lord he's far from it. JJ was fortunate to be in the right place at the right time when all that shit went down with reszdog. Can you still find fire in JJ shit I would hope so with all the packs I have of his. But with all this bitching and crying on social media that shits throws customers off.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> From my short time on this grow word TD was a force to be reckoned with some years ago. Now it seems like his shit is being watered down. But they have other breeders that have his old stock that was super fire that's making better crosses then him now and that's what JJ don't like. JJ isn't the chem lord he's far from it. JJ was fortunate to be in the right place at the right time when all that shit went down with reszdog. Can you still find fire in JJ shit I would hope so with all the packs I have of his. But with all this bitching and crying on social media that shits throws customers off.


Oh geezus. I remember that shit. Fucking Rez. What a complete dildo.

I would much rather see JJ take a more selective approach. Focus on the winners and make them more available. I think part of the problem is he's got too much going on.

The TreDawg and OGs I grew out of his were absolute fire. And I have high hopes for the Guava D I'm running now and I plan to drop his Inner Eye next month. Add to that the Appalachian Super Skunk and Wolf Pack (Giesel cross) I'm going to have to double down on odor control.

If I could find some solid info on the mother used in the #1 3 OGs I'd snag that and add it to the line up as well.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 27, 2017)

I'd like to try the 3 ogs #3 but im Leary every one of supposed to be ogs I've tried so far has been nothing like the real og it doesn't have to be dead on just get me real close to it just kinda tired of chasing the dragon every time I see an og strain I think of sumthing else I could be spending money on that won't disappoint


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> If you're going to quote me, post the whole quote in its entirety.
> 
> _"Not gonna lie. I've found more keepers with Bodhi than Top Dawg. _*Its not about price as much as it is about taking a different approach to "breeding".
> This thread barely has any activity at all compared to Bodhi threads here and at countless other grow forums.*
> ...


i would put pics up, but that dont prove anything either ya know. just that I have some pics of plants is all.
I dont like finding my pics online, in places I didnt put them, I'm sure you understand?
Me stating that Tres gear is the best I ever had shouldnt bother you eh? maybe I only grew two other varieties and tres was the fire? why be bummed I made the statement, I'm just a poster, sharing my experience, take it or leave it right? sorry you didnt fine your best yet , but I sure did! hooray for me right?

can you point me to your best Chemdog representation?
I know I loved on HSO 91 and still do. some will favor this one and some another surely. I like tres gear,
and think the older chems of his are superb reps, better than any I've experienced. Now, that dont mean too much either, since I likely havent experienced every chem rep, but still, tres remains my best rep. I've grown varieties that grew awesome, tasted good too, but didnt fit with my schedule so I skipped them, theres so many different traits for a breeder to focus on for sure, not just the buzz. Very few breeders I come across share my vibe, or fit in with my garden theme. Tres is one that does very well here, I feel I must share that with anyone doubting the gear, be unfair not to imo, as would not mentioning its my very best chem.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 27, 2017)

*3 OGs #1 = *Loompa's Underdawg OG (F) x 2 OGs (M) ?

*Origins and Backstory:* This is the famous clone-only from Loompa of Loompa Farms. It is also known as Underdawg OG, and has been bred into seed into the popular Yeti OG. To my knowledge, it is rumored that she is a cross of OG Kush and Sour Diesel. I am not sure how true that is, but some diesel and OG ancestry is credible. She is well-known for being very exclusive, but I have seen her more in recent years than ever before. I grew her twice, and I can testify first-hand to this being a very sensitive plant. It takes a keen eye to be able to grow this one well. 

*Appearance: *Dense, fist-sized pine cone nuggets of glory come off of a well-grown Loompa's Headband plant, with very little larf or hash material. She pitches beautifully green buds that look like Christmas trees, covered in tinsel of trichomes and bright red pistil ornaments. She has the classic OG structure to her, very appetizing to the eye.

*Aroma: *This is classic OG, the signature smell that regular tokers can consistently recognize with blindfolds on. She smells of jet tarmac, fuel and burning rubber, sour lemon pinesol cleaner, pine forest, sourdough and rye bread, and green plaintains. It is so complex, interesting, and high-octane smelling that it inspires one to repeatedly huff the jar. It is really something incredible, and wildly bizarre that a plant exists that smells like this one. She has the classic cannabis smell of the skunk-in-a-wet-field sort, and genuinely smelled like roadkill skunk when drying. The cure brings out even more complex flavors and depth of OG that is nothing short of exquisite. This is undeniably luxurious cannabis.

*Flavor:* Like her aroma, the flavor of Loompa's Headband is just incredible. Flavors of jet and drag racing fuel lead the way with heavy notes of rubber, pinesol, and pine needles. It is like experiencing a very sour race track or jet tarmac in your mouth. There is also a sort of rye bread and sourdough flavor that comes through strongly. She is sour and musty, but a different kind of musty. It is not a must and spice ala the Kush varieties, but something that almost smells like moldy bread, or older yogurt. Perhaps it is the way she was grown, but there is also a strong aftertaste of earth, loam, and wet soil. Headband and OG Kush are akin to the cannabis varietals of fine Scotch. The intense, interesting, unique flavor keeps you coming back for more, delving deeper into the stone.

*Effects: *Loompa's cut is hard-hitting, immediate, and behind the eyes. She is definitely indica dominant but has a strong sativa component as well. This one actually is more reminiscient of Headband than OG, and is somewhat calm and relaxed while retaining heavy potency. She is euphoric, mellow, feel-good, and very long lasting. The lingering effect of Loompa's Headband smoke has stayed with me for 3-6 hours depending on circumstances. Her full potency takes a while to creep up, but the full effect is something to behold. She is dreamy, but surprisingly not too debilitating. The satisfaction factor of this ganja is very high--this plant is so strong, happy, relaxing, sweet, and mellowing. All of the effects combine into a very satisfying smoke, making one content with minimal amounts. She is medicinal in every sense of the word, a deep soul healer and physical pain killer. This is versatile herb as far as effects go, and is great for smoking pretty much every time except early morning. Even then, it is not the worst thing in the world.

*Overall Experience: *This is a clone with a much-deserved reputation. One of, if not THE original Headband clone, this plant is sure to satisfy any OG, Headband, or Chem lover, and will surely leave nobody wanting in regards to potency. The appearance is the classic look of strong OG Kush cannabis, but the aroma is the classic Headband. It is so sour, musty, and fuel-piney which translates well into flavor. It is thoroughly enjoyable and begs to be enjoyed over and over, which can lead to a dreamy, but surprisingly not-too-foggy afternoon. This cannabis is a classic and will always be a favorite of mine, showing unique characteristics of the original diesel family as well as OG Kush. She makes for a unique smoke, even if one is well-versed in diesels, chem, and ogs. Even for the veteran with every elite clone in the garden, smoking Headband is satisfying and she never seems to cultivate a tolerance. It seems I can always reach for my jar of Loompa's for a satisfying smoke, regardless of how often I've been smoking her or other potency powerhouses. All around an epic and elite clone-only that deserves space in any garden. Lovely bouquet, but an exquisite effect.
http://www.higherthought.guru/blog/2016/2/16/loompas-headband-aka-underdawg-og
*Loompa Farms - Underdawg*
Aka: Underdog
Aka: Loompa's Headband

*Strain Lineage / Genealogy*

*Underdawg* »»» Headband
Headband
»»» Chemdawg x {MassSuperSkunk x SensiNL}
MassSuperSkunk x SensiNL
MassSuperSkunk
Super Skunk Probably
»»» Skunk #1 x Afghanistan
Skunk #1
Skunk #1
Skunk #1
»»» Afghanistan x Mexico x Colombia
Afghanistan »»» Indica
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa



Afghanistan »»» Indica



SensiNL
»»» NL #1 x NL #2 x NL #5
NL #1 IBL
Afghanistan »»» Indica

NL #2
Northern Lights
Afghanistan Indica Probably »»» Indica


NL #5
USA, Kalifornien »»» Mostly Indica



Chemdawg
Unknown Indica »»» Indica


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 27, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I'd like to try the 3 ogs #3 but im Leary every one of supposed to be ogs I've tried so far has been nothing like the real og it doesn't have to be dead on just get me real close to it just kinda tired of chasing the dragon every time I see an og strain I think of sumthing else I could be spending money on that won't disappoint



where have you had your real og? and what was it called and who bred it? I know of a dozen maybe og's, all fire too, different from each other. I'm guessing on many afghan kush mountain range varieties we never even had yet, I cant wait! 
the only og's I didnt enjoy compared were the older bubba kush's, boring compared to Ghost Og for instance


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 27, 2017)

But the question is, is it really Loompas cut. He kinda pulled a "JJ" and claims it isn't. 
Ahh, but therein lies the problem with all these "breeder gripes".  They've changed the name of the cut too a few times to and that doesn't help. I should've worded my question different but I tried to frame in a general way so not to open that can of worms. Hoping someone had some personal experience with and maybe a description of the traits present.

I want to replace a mother plant thats tired and I've been going back and forth between the #1 3 OGs or the two very available Bodhi crosses with HeadBand. 


Thanks for the info though


----------



## SensiPuff (Mar 27, 2017)

Tangerine I would like to suggest that maybe you have had better luck with bodhi cause you are running his well known stable crosses. There are so many ssdd journals out there. You know what to expect when you're growing it. 
Earlier you stated that you ran the star kush from top dawg. Now let's just take a step back. Star kush is one of the cheaper crosses made by top dawg. And one of the least documented. It's safe to say this line hasn't been worked much. On the flipside, the chem 91 recently released by tds (a very worked line) was reported to have underwhelming smells. Now I'm not saying you chose the wrong strains to run. But maybe just maybe you would have better luck with a more documented cross such as the stardawg ix or underdawg d. Where people are consistently reporting fire results. As they do with the ssdd from bodhi. Just my 2 cents so you don't miss out on something you may enjoy.


----------



## SensiPuff (Mar 27, 2017)

I haven't ran any of the tds og crosses. But it was always my conception that they were better with the chems and leave the ogs for breeders like archive. But maybe this is a misconception that someone can clear up for me. Thanks


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 27, 2017)

I got it from a friend who brought it back from out of state I'm far from ne where legal or rec so we do have access to any clones I've tried the purple of 18 from DNA I've tried the of from Dina the ogchem from connoisseur could find an of leaner and a couple other just can't remember the breeder those are just what I grew out personally


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 27, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Tangerine I would like to suggest that maybe you have had better luck with bodhi cause you are running his well known stable crosses. There are so many ssdd journals out there. You know what to expect when you're growing it.
> Earlier you stated that you ran the star kush from top dawg. Now let's just take a step back. Star kush is one of the cheaper crosses made by top dawg. And one of the least documented. It's safe to say this line hasn't been worked much. On the flipside, the chem 91 recently released by tds (a very worked line) was reported to have underwhelming smells. Now I'm not saying you chose the wrong strains to run. But maybe just maybe you would have better luck with a more documented cross such as the stardawg ix or underdawg d. Where people are consistently reporting fire results. As they do with the ssdd from bodhi. Just my 2 cents so you don't miss out on something you may enjoy.


 I've ran more than the Star Kush. I threw a photo up of the absolute best pheno I found (rather than the trichless others in that pack.) because as I've explained in past posts, this camera I'm using along with its SD card sank to the bottom of the river on a canoe trip last fall. I'm trying to work my way through thousands of photos while still posting "current" grow photos as well. If I dont have a pic of it or cant positively identify it I dont throw up any kind of grow report about it. 

And I've run a few other TDs and currently have the Guava D going now. I'm not really "new" to either breeder. I run a lot of the SSDD because its solid (and cloned easy so one side of my bloom ended up all Bodhi and SinCity.) I mean c'mon...I'm certainly not trying to "shill" Bodhi in this thread. And if you read any of my past posts you'll see that not every pack of Bodhi I ran had keepers. Good smoke...but not "great". Same with Sin City, Karma, OGR, DJ Short etc. (I feel its only far to throw them all in that statement rather than turn this into a Bodhi vs TD thread)
It is what it is I guess.
Thanks for the suggestion too. The StarDawg IX is fire...no doubt about that but I have to get thru these packs of Guava and Inner Eye first. I've lost too many amazing cuts by taking on too much at once so I have to keep my "up next list" and "wish list" quite tailored. Also, I have a lot of crosses that used the SD so I've never really sought it out. Some good, some bad, and some phenomenal! Ha, one was even an unexpected free pack. I would've been sad had I gifted those away (I rarely run freebies)

As far as the OGs go. Hmmm, I guess it would depend on what you're looking for in an
OG. There's certainly a lot to choose from. Archives Face Off remains on my wishlist but I miss the drops every single time. Rare Dankness maybe?
Research can be such a huge time suck...


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 27, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I got it from a friend who brought it back from out of state I'm far from ne where legal or rec so we do have access to any clones I've tried the purple of 18 from DNA I've tried the of from Dina the ogchem from connoisseur could find an of leaner and a couple other just can't remember the breeder those are just what I grew out personally


good luck finding that. maybe that grower used red lights and girl pee or sumpin....never to be repeated.

weed was different for me, before I had a mortgage, kids, business and decades of life........but after growing my own was able to find real fire once again, many times even. good luck


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 27, 2017)

@Tangerine
trichless? what a bummer. but thats the shit I think about with reviews. not personal because I trust yours but I grew that same pack and found all of the fems to be stinking azz sticky flowers, all were really good to me. They all gave up roughly the same return in oil too, I dont get it. I've never seen weed flowered without bountiful trichs under hid's. do you use hid or led in flower?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> @Tangerine
> trichless? what a bummer. but thats the shit I think about with reviews. not personal because I trust yours but I grew that same pack and found all of the fems to be stinking azz sticky flowers, all were really good to me. They all gave up roughly the same return in oil too, I dont get it. I've never seen weed flowered without bountiful trichs under hid's. do you use hid or led in flower?


Yeah. Pretty much trichless and no nose. And this is from running the females twice and the best looking one got a third run. I resisted posting details about the grow unless asked and put up the best pic due to limited info available. It was a let down but not huge. I'll probably just refrain from posting the rest. 

I run 4K HPS mixed with 2 600 MH - Hortilux bulbs


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 27, 2017)

I'd be pissed, and for breeding purposes, the one that was good, an anomaly maybe, will likely carry the shit genes along with her too, maybe to show up down the road after much work. any idea how one pack can have bunk and another of the same have fire? maybe shitty differing breeding environments?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I'd be pissed, and for breeding purposes, the one that was good, an anomaly maybe, will likely carry the shit genes along with her too, maybe to show up down the road after much work. any idea how one pack can have bunk and another of the same have fire? maybe shitty differing breeding environments?


I dont know. Sounds like a question better directed at TDG. I never bothered because I'm not looking for any type of compensation. Like I said, it was a let down but not a huge loss.

I'm starting to see why this thread lacks activity.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I dont know. Sounds like a question better directed at TDG. I never bothered because I'm looking for any type of compensation. Like I said, it was a let down but not a huge loss.
> 
> I'm starting to see why this thread lacks activity.


for sure, if that ever happens with any breeder seeds I buy I'll let them know as soon as
I see an issue. I wonder if sometimes this info would help them, or if they even give a chit.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> But the question is, is it really Loompas cut. He kinda pulled a "JJ" and claims it isn't.
> Ahh, but therein lies the problem with all these "breeder gripes".  They've changed the name of the cut too a few times to and that doesn't help. I should've worded my question different but I tried to frame in a general way so not to open that can of worms. Hoping someone had some personal experience with and maybe a description of the traits present.
> 
> I want to replace a mother plant thats tired and I've been going back and forth between the #1 3 OGs or the two very available Bodhi crosses with HeadBand.
> ...


i have lazy lighting coming up soon...


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> If you don't want people breeding your shit stop selling. Fuck the chem fam dudes act like they own the weed world. Nobody owns strains. Everyone got a start from somebody else's shit point blank period. JJ a cry baby Archive a fucking cry baby. A bunch of cry baby bitches. Rant ended, how's everybody day going??


i have always wondered if the chem fam thought chemdog was the only one who saved seeds. joe brand couldnt have possibly sold one bag at deer creek only. if they were on the deadhead tour, wouldnt those beans be all across the states?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 27, 2017)

v


mr. childs said:


> i have always wondered if the chem fam thought chemdog was the only one who saved seeds. joe brand couldnt have possibly sold one bag at deer creek only. if they were on the deadhead tour, wouldnt those beans be all across the states?


They probably would be but its hard to say who kept what.

I remember those DH days (somewhat). We'd return home grubby as hell feeling like we had a second skin and missing brain cells.      <<<<<events occurred in juuuust about that order.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 28, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i have always wondered if the chem fam thought chemdog was the only one who saved seeds. joe brand couldnt have possibly sold one bag at deer creek only. if they were on the deadhead tour, wouldnt those beans be all across the states?



all those seeds ended up in fox farm soil and they died, for real, I read it here

I knew people that saved their beans, in the bottom of the strainer, behind the ash tray, in the couch.....some surely met with their end this way

like stated, the proof is in the pudding. grow it, smoke it, like it, keep it. who cares if its the "real deal" in the end, just a name, some hype. cant count how many hyped varieties I've sprung for over the years, most all were fire, making it difficult to keep them all. chemdog from one is often different than the next pollen chucker anways. Some growers rename their best anyways, seen it at at the dispensaries, it gets out, renamed again and again maybe. 
"I got the real deal" lol


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 28, 2017)

and that is why i asked dr. rosenstein from steephill about doing a terpene fingerprint analysis. finding out differently named strains with the same or very similar chemical make ups.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 28, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> and that is why i asked dr. rosenstein from steephill about doing a terpene fingerprint analysis. finding out differently named strains with the same or very similar chemical make ups.



in about five minutes we'll have cheap access to marijuana dna sequencing, this could shut most of the purported up for good I suspect, the land race/original/clone only/ crowds might be humbled.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 28, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've ran more than the Star Kush. I threw a photo up of the absolute best pheno I found (rather than the trichless others in that pack.) because as I've explained in past posts, this camera I'm using along with its SD card sank to the bottom of the river on a canoe trip last fall. I'm trying to work my way through thousands of photos while still posting "current" grow photos as well. If I dont have a pic of it or cant positively identify it I dont throw up any kind of grow report about it.
> 
> And I've run a few other TDs and currently have the Guava D going now. I'm not really "new" to either breeder. I run a lot of the SSDD because its solid (and cloned easy so one side of my bloom ended up all Bodhi and SinCity.) I mean c'mon...I'm certainly not trying to "shill" Bodhi in this thread. And if you read any of my past posts you'll see that not every pack of Bodhi I ran had keepers. Good smoke...but not "great". Same with Sin City, Karma, OGR, DJ Short etc. (I feel its only far to throw them all in that statement rather than turn this into a Bodhi vs TD thread)
> It is what it is I guess.
> ...


Face off og bx2 is on seeds here now


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 28, 2017)

Finally pulled the trigger and got me sum top dawg seeds. Time to see what all the fuss is about got the 3 ogs yeah boi!!!!!


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Mar 31, 2017)

Drop is live on my site


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Mar 31, 2017)

Scooped a pack of LD95. First TopDawg I'll run but probably not till end of year. Pretty damn stoked. Glad I didn't wait for Archive and just add some other cookie strains like always lol.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 31, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Scooped a pack of LD95. First TopDawg I'll run but probably not till end of year. Pretty damn stoked. Glad I didn't wait for Archive and just add some other cookie strains like always lol.


 yeah held off on buying sum tony Clifton because he has been hyping up the new achieve drop and now a week later still nothing think I'm just gonna go ahead with the Clifton and say fuck it


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 31, 2017)

Of the 6 Guava D dropped I have 5 left coming along nicely. However, one died a horrible death, perpetrated by my asshole cat. I turned my back and in an instant she gobbled it down and was quickly moving on. In the end, she ate one Guava D seedling, one Deadhead x LBL, and a couple leaves off a Blue Ox clone. 

Needless to say....I'm not speaking to her at the moment.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Mar 31, 2017)

Lol... I had 8 obiwan og's going and had mice at the time and they ate all but one luckily the one was a female. I just got my gogi of and purple wookie order in yesterday and as a freebie I got the dead head x lbl plus 2 starfighter f2 x lbl from two previous orders. I'm hoping to get the gorilla glue #4 x lbl with my order I'm receiving tomorrow


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Mar 31, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> yeah held off on buying sum tony Clifton because he has been hyping up the new achieve drop and now a week later still nothing think I'm just gonna go ahead with the Clifton and say fuck it


I pick up Archive on Monday


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 1, 2017)

Seeds here now have them on presale but there charging 200 a pk which I think is bullshit they can keep them I'd rather do with out


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 1, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Seeds here now have them on presale but there charging 200 a pk which I think is bullshit they can keep them I'd rather do with out


The Archive's? I imagine the whole new dosido crosses are going to all be 200$...

Hence why I just went with some TDG.. although Sour Dough and Tire Fire does interest me..


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 1, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Seeds here now have them on presale but there charging 200 a pk which I think is bullshit they can keep them I'd rather do with out


or if you talking bout the Dawg, they seem to be $200 pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 1, 2017)

Guess I won't be owning any of the dosidos or their crosses then I refuse to pay that much for seeds when so many others are just as gud and less than half that price I can get 3 packs of Bodhi's for 147 and have 53 dollars left over to me it just ain't worth it just my opinion though buy them if u want won't hurt my feelings none


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 1, 2017)

I've seen TD gear at 300 bucks for pack. high? to some sure. to others though a drop in the bucket compared to the costs of the measures some have gone to grow the very best weed possible, 300 bucks aint shit for proven fire genetics, its subjective for sure. 

thing is, one bud from one branch from one female plant resulting from just one seed in the pack of 10+, which can continue giving up unlimited amount of those buds forever, pays for the whole pack of seeds in a scant few months


----------



## Cletus clem (Apr 1, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Of the 6 Guava D dropped I have 5 left coming along nicely. However, one died a horrible death, perpetrated by my asshole cat. I turned my back and in an instant she gobbled it down and was quickly moving on. In the end, she ate one Guava D seedling, one Deadhead x LBL, and a couple leaves off a Blue Ox clone.
> 
> Needless to say....I'm not speaking to her at the moment.


I can relate. Some call him chuck. I call him the stoned ninja. Bodhi appy super skunk....he got to 2 leaves, quick though. And i was right there! He has yet to claim a life but leaves a many. True shinobi.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 1, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I can relate. Some call him chuck. I call him the stoned ninja. Bodhi appy super skunk....he got to 2 leaves, quick though. And i was right there! He has yet to claim a life but leaves a many. True shinobi.


LOL, I can still see the slobber left behind. I have to keep a watchful eye on my two (Posiff and Jeebs) they can devour young fresh leaves in a flash. This is the first and hopefully last fatalities though. 
I blame my daughter. She's been known to let them have a munch on culled males. They sure do love the stuff.


----------



## Cletus clem (Apr 1, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> LOL, I can still see the slobber left behind. I have to keep a watchful eye on my two (Posiff and Jeebs) they can devour young fresh leaves in a flash. This is the first and hopefully last fatalities though.
> I blame my daughter. She's been known to let them have a munch on culled males. They sure do love the stuff.


Too funny. Hes pretty relentless so last pack i popped i gave him a male to munch on. I think he knows the difference though!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2017)

Gonna run a few of these. See how JJ work is without Chem involved


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 3, 2017)

got my top dawg seeds in today probably gonna be a while before I can pop them but I had to get them it was to gud a deal to pass up it ain't every day u find them for under 200


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 4, 2017)

stardawg IX dried nugs, second run.....now I'm impressed!


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 4, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> stardawg IX dried nugs, second run.....now I'm impressed!
> View attachment 3919019 View attachment 3919020


Wow that shit looks amazing great job looks super frosty whats the smell and taste like


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 4, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Wow that shit looks amazing great job looks super frosty whats the smell and taste like


Thanks man, smells like foul skunk/chem. Will stink up the whole room when you break it up. Pretty sure i lost this cut as i had too much going on, but these were the buds seeded with F2's, so i can try and find something similar again. First run was not even close, I truly think it takes at least a year to know what you have from seed, and unlock all of the true potential.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 4, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Thanks man, smells like foul skunk/chem. Will stink up the whole room when you break it up. Pretty sure i lost this cut as i had too much going on, but these were the buds seeded with F2's, so i can try and find something similar again. First run was not even close, I truly think it takes at least a year to know what you have from seed, and unlock all of the true potential.


Well gud luck hope u can find a few keepers


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 4, 2017)

What type of germ rates do you guys get from topdawg genetics .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 4, 2017)

I got ripped off ordering topdawg from sourpatch seeds . Any one else get robbed by these guys


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 4, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I got ripped off ordering topdawg from sourpatch seeds . Any one else get robbed by these guys


How'd u get ripped off


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 4, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Thanks man, smells like foul skunk/chem. Will stink up the whole room when you break it up. Pretty sure i lost this cut as i had too much going on, but these were the buds seeded with F2's, so i can try and find something similar again. First run was not even close, I truly think it takes at least a year to know what you have from seed, and unlock all of the true potential.


What all have u grown from top dawg


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 4, 2017)

He never sent my seeds


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 4, 2017)

I got stardawg ix too . How are the germ rates on topdawg . Anyone want to collaborate


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 4, 2017)

That's pretty shitty I was wanting to try some cult classics in the future and they have the best selection. Your not the only person I've heard negative feedback from about sourpatch


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 4, 2017)

So far I have stardawg 91 , stardawg ix, nyc chem , chem91 #12 and nyc og . Which ones are the creame of those


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 4, 2017)

I've never grew anything from top dawg


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 4, 2017)

You know the first time I ordered from them.I got my seeds . Maybe he.just picks and chooses when.to donit


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 4, 2017)

I wanted to try a chem . I usually go with mr nice . He is the.man and his gear is the bomb so I had to pick someone who.is top notch . No second place here . Im sure topdawg is all that but its hard to get them when.you getting ripped off


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 4, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> So far I have stardawg 91 , stardawg ix, nyc chem , chem91 #12 and nyc og . Which ones are the creame of those



every one of those is pure fire, like dont look back, absolute pure fire. I think I've had a dud seed in every pack, but so what, every female is a keeper, good luck choosing one.


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 4, 2017)

try g and l apparel, cheaper, way cheaper, or greenpoint too, it looks like he has a master stardawg boy and is hittin famous fems with him. seedsherenow, vitalorganisms...gotta shop around for the best deals man, they are out there. 
mine are popping in one over night soak, I got Jamoka going now and Raindance popping up too. both are exciting finds for me.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 4, 2017)

The first two that come to mind for chem line is top dawg and greenpoint. Idc what people say about gu... hes got great fucking beans


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 4, 2017)

I have ordered from g and l . From them i.have.nyc chem and 91chem #12 . Those are pretty hot ones from topdawg . 300 dollar packs got them 225 each from g and l. Thanks though.chemphlegm . I appreciate the.imput


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 4, 2017)

Sensipuff you dont care what people say about who?


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 4, 2017)

Also what about bodhi seeds chem91*88hashplant


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 4, 2017)

Gu is the owner and breeder at greenpoint. 
Glo is where I go for top dawg mostly. She seems pretty desperate and always has sales


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 5, 2017)

Yo has anyone grown chem Og before?

I was gifted this clone but not sure which chem og it is. (If it even is true) 

Does she look likes topdawgs ?

It's a female been topped. Long shot i know


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 5, 2017)

Got it greenpoint is good too . Yeah.I go to gloseeds too


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 6, 2017)

Stardawg 91 all but one popped overnight . Nyc og all but 3 popped overnight . Probably the rest by morning . So excited to go with jjs gear . Good luck finding a keeper right . Thanks everyone for your help and encourage ment


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 6, 2017)

Looks like sourpatch going to send my stuff . Second pack of stardawg ix . Got one from clickseeds . He text me last night said no worries he will send it out tommorow


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 6, 2017)

Good stuff man. The only tds pack I ever had with bad germ rates was the bubblegum 91. For 200 a pack I really felt like I got burnt but then I saw Instagram photos and all the beans for that cross were pretty ugly. Should have got the bg chem f2 haha. Anyone running the bubblegum crosses? Love me those terps


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 6, 2017)

Ive done straight bubblegum years ago and it was nice . I could only imagine it crossed by jj . My friend has one of his bubblegum crosses


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 6, 2017)

Everything popped . I have some fun stuff ahead of me . Cant wait . Top germ rates top genetics topdawg . Ruff . Whats up jj whats good money mike


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 6, 2017)

You're more likely to run into money on icmag. Idk bout jj. 
Has anyone ran the familia funk? It's one of money mikes crosses


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 6, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I got ripped off ordering topdawg from sourpatch seeds . Any one else get robbed by these guys





Jameshaze999 said:


> He never sent my seeds


That is not good to hear. My experience is the opposite. Whenever I pay him my seeds are sent the first day. .

Across Multiple Breeders Mainly Obsoul33t and Top Dawg. 

Good Luck to the current grows.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 6, 2017)

He text me yesterday told me he will.send them . Maybe he read these post . It doesnt matter when I get them I will be happy


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks im sure I will find something special. I will.let you guys know what comes about . I still have some time to go


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 6, 2017)

Sourpatch has familla funk


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 6, 2017)

Anyone try bubblegum diesel ?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 6, 2017)

He can keep it too!!!


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 7, 2017)

Yeah familla funk .no good ?


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 7, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I've seen TD gear at 300 bucks for pack. high? to some sure. to others though a drop in the bucket compared to the costs of the measures some have gone to grow the very best weed possible, 300 bucks aint shit for proven fire genetics, its subjective for sure.
> 
> thing is, one bud from one branch from one female plant resulting from just one seed in the pack of 10+, which can continue giving up unlimited amount of those buds forever, pays for the whole pack of seeds in a scant few months


Yes very true worth every dollar . Thats what ibwant the very best . I have 2 of those $300 packs nyc chem and 91 chem#12 . I was lucky though got them on sale for $225 each . Probably would of spent the 3 on each of them . Im kinda different than some weed heads . I need the best the.very best . Im sure they are worth it and I gotta give credit to jj for making it possible .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 7, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Gu is the owner and breeder at greenpoint.
> Glo is where I go for top dawg mostly. She seems pretty desperate and always has sales


I also been checking out greenpoint lately. The black gold onycd x stardawg wow amazing . Will have to try them in the future g and l the bomb store . I just love being able to collaborate with such masterminds like the peeps on this thread


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 7, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Yes very true worth every dollar . Thats what ibwant the very best . I have 2 of those $300 packs nyc chem and 91 chem#12 . I was lucky though got them on sale for $225 each . Probably would of spent the 3 on each of them . Im kinda different than some weed heads . I need the best the.very best . Im sure they are worth it and I gotta give credit to jj for making it possible .


the cost of acquiring and growing out and selecting for hybrids like this are very expensive and time consuming. this alone makes these a value imo.


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 7, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Gu is the owner and breeder at greenpoint.
> Glo is where I go for top dawg mostly. She seems pretty desperate and always has sales



working link to GLO please?


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 7, 2017)

Gloseedbank.com


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 7, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Gloseedbank.com



ok, I get it now, glo, greenline= *G&L *apparel....


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> ok, I get it now, glo, greenline= *G&L *apparel....


Yeah haha they changed there website name at some point


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 8, 2017)

100 percent germ rate on stardawg 91 and nyc og .


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 8, 2017)

Lost 2x StarDawg '91 to fungus gnats last summer... bummer.

Am interested to see how yours turnout @Jameshaze999 as there aren't a whole lot of grow logs documenting those or much of the more recent stuff. Strain list a mile long and ever-growing... grow docs MIA


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 8, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Yes very true worth every dollar . Thats what ibwant the very best . I have 2 of those $300 packs nyc chem and 91 chem#12 . I was lucky though got them on sale for $225 each . Probably would of spent the 3 on each of them . Im kinda different than some weed heads . I need the best the.very best . Im sure they are worth it and I gotta give credit to jj for making it possible .


lol. how long have you been growing weed for. You sound Very New or else you would have been on JJ for at least the 2009.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 8, 2017)

I been growing started about 12 years ago.. Never really did chems . Alot of haze hybrids afghan haze g13 haze sssdh . Some kali mist . More into sativa dominant. Mr nice ssh mango haze la nina . These all here fit the bill domanate any area im at . Better than the fake diesel that make it around my parts . They grow tall though and you need hieght . Im at a new spot and have hieght restrictions so I decided to go with some indica dominant s . My research has lead me to topdawg . If I did not have hieght restrictions I would of kept doing the hazes which.are more than.I needed . I have heard about topdawg in the.past i just was set with what I was doing . First.thing I ever grew was blueberry than.I.got this afghan haze from gangaland. Old canadain company and it blew the blueberry out the water in every category. Growing speed yield potentcy taste the blueberry could not.keep up and from there on been doing the haze . There is not many times I have found something to.compete with them . One time I had some real sour diesel and it was unforgettable. Years ago . Other than jj where are you going to find it . I ordered sour diesel ibl with a friend of mine we went half on a pack.years ago when it came out and he kept the.whole thing . . So.I.know what I am doing Im new to jjs gear but I will be able to represent his gear the right way


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 8, 2017)

Im not a newbee to growing and all the growers ive met around my parts even the ones been growing way longer than me seem to ask what am I doing that they are not . Its all about the right genetics


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 8, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Lost 2x StarDawg '91 to fungus gnats last summer... bummer.
> 
> Am interested to see how yours turnout @Jameshaze999 as there aren't a whole lot of grow logs documenting those or much of the more recent stuff. Strain list a mile long and ever-growing... grow docs MIA


I will have some updates here and there . I just gotta be carefull I dont want the.wrong people reading this .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 8, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> lol. how long have you been growing weed for. You sound Very New or else you would have been on JJ for at least the 2009.


Im only new to the forums


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 8, 2017)

By the way I did grow tga gear spacedawg . Got it when he first released it on hemp depot . I think it was buy 2 tga packs get a 5 pack of spacedawg for free . I ordered the flav and jack the ripper . People around my parts thought the.flav was diesel . Well spacedawg was all that and a bag of chips . Was debating getting that . Who.agrees with me I.made the right choice going with top dawg gear .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 8, 2017)

By the way neviles haze * oaxacan is all that extremly potent . A little pinner of the scrap will have you in slight hallucination. I keep hearing my inner voice when I would smoke it . The trick.is you need a long cure like 3 months to bring this out . I did it outside and picked it november in the northern hemisphere. Could of easily went to december weather would not permit though . Just imagine if it got to .


----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 8, 2017)

GLG has a Chem '91 IBL for $80.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 8, 2017)

Who is glg and I was looking at a few more but I probably will be set for a minute this past month ordered $1200 in chem lines and its almost enough for a lifetime if I keep clones they last forever . How was the chem 91 ibl made and any reports on it


----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 8, 2017)

greatlakesgenetics.com


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 11, 2017)

I take it chem 91 genetics grow kinda slow at first . Is it real finiky . And growing advice.on stardawg 91 . How it starts out . Main stems on them kinda purple .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 11, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Lost 2x StarDawg '91 to fungus gnats last summer... bummer.
> 
> Am interested to see how yours turnout @Jameshaze999 as there aren't a whole lot of grow logs documenting those or much of the more recent stuff. Strain list a mile long and ever-growing... grow docs MIA


How did the rest come out . I not used to them going slow at first . How long are they in seedling stage . And how do they grow over all .


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Im only new to the forums


Don't sweat it man. I know countless growers that don't use social media. My father grew for as long as I can remember. All he started with were seeds he and his vet buddies swapped. There were no "forums" with whiny "breeder" drama. Back then it was just old hippies with their good connections, HT mags, Seed catalogs and a fuckin Farmers Almanac.



Edit to answer your question. Most of the chem lines I've grown out were a bit nute sensitive. I have the Guava D going now along side of a Starfighter cross. The SF cross is kicking the Guavas ass in vigor. I think that's why most of the good crosses do so well. They don't seem to be quite so finicky.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 12, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Don't sweat it man. I know countless growers that don't use social media. My father grew for as long as I can remember. All he started with were seeds he and his vet buddies swapped. There were no "forums" with whiny "breeder" drama. Back then it was just old hippies with their good connections, HT mags, Seed catalogs and a fuckin Farmers Almanac.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to answer your question. Most of the chem lines I've grown out were a bit nute sensitive. I have the Guava D going now along side of a Starfighter cross. The SF cross is kicking the Guavas ass in vigor. I think that's why most of the good crosses do so well. They don't seem to be quite so finicky.


Thats the impression I have that they are a little slower . Im used to doing haze.hybrids and.they grow quiet fast . Every day new growth.I should get them working good though . I should of went with the.super silver stardawg . Im sure that one grows fast from the jump . The starfighter is that from greenpoint I think . His stuff looks good I might need to get some . Thanks


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 12, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Thats the impression I have that they are a little slower . Im used to doing haze.hybrids and.they grow quiet fast . Every day new growth.I should get them working good though . I should of went with the.super silver stardawg . Im sure that one grows fast from the jump . The starfighter is that from greenpoint I think . His stuff looks good I might need to get some . Thanks


Slow growers may not be a bad thing. IBL's are notorious for being slow, and with Topdawg there's a lot of Chem x chem in the mix, so you may have some strong chem heritage in your seeds. I have grown stardawg Ix, and the most potent is the slowest by far. I have found the clones to be faster with topdawg in particular.


----------



## Slimjimham (Apr 12, 2017)

Ahhh my star og hermied and seeded up a bit.... didn't have any issues with any other statics in the room. 

Kinda dissapointnent, I spent more for this pack than I've ever spent on any other one and it was my first run with top dawg gear... should I email them and ask for a replacement of something else/let them know to warn people who bought these?


----------



## Slimjimham (Apr 12, 2017)

I should have known better but I had two other clones of this going, had to cut them down.... fuccccck


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 12, 2017)

Slimjimham said:


> Ahhh my star og hermied and seeded up a bit.... didn't have any issues with any other statics in the room.
> 
> Kinda dissapointnent, I spent more for this pack than I've ever spent on any other one and it was my first run with top dawg gear... should I email them and ask for a replacement of something else/let them know to warn people who bought these?


a franklin aint bad, at least you learned what not to choose again. you could do what you mentioned, but to no avail most likely, couldnt hurt to ask though. can you run the seeds outside? and just learn from them and their reaction to being exposed to the elements?


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 12, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Slow growers may not be a bad thing. IBL's are notorious for being slow, and with Topdawg there's a lot of Chem x chem in the mix, so you may have some strong chem heritage in your seeds. I have grown stardawg Ix, and the most potent is the slowest by far. I have found the clones to be faster with topdawg in particular.


Yeah good advice and they.all looking good too . I just popped the stardawg ix also so I have stardawg ix, stardawg 91 and nyc og all going . Im sure some nice stuff come out of that


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 15, 2017)

Month and a half now and still nothing from sourpatch seeds this is after he confermed he did not send it and it would be on the way


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 15, 2017)

Stardawg ix looking good . Stardawg 91 nice nyc og good too . Want that sourdawg though


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Month and a half now and still nothing from sourpatch seeds this is after he confermed he did not send it and it would be on the way


Hate to hear you ordered from him brother could be a long time better you get them beans from him. Better to get from other vendors if possible


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 16, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Hate to hear you ordered from him brother could be a long time better you get them beans from him. Better to get from other vendors if possible


I like g and l apparel


----------



## morgwar (Apr 16, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> The social media "call outs" are what put me off...with ANY breeder unless they're forced to defend themselves from attacks online of course. If MM gave the beans away with stipulations that weren't met or were ignored then he should deal with it directly. Its a shitty thing to do with free seeds and even worse with testers.
> But the "call outs", threats, and insults on social media just make them look terrible. I must be from a different time because the men I know would sooner shave their balls with bear trap then play tough guy on the internet.
> 
> 
> Oh, btw...my days going good. About to indulge in some homemade biscuits and garlic butter moose meat followed by a puff session of Bubba and end with slice of lemon meringue pie. yeaaaaaaa boi


OMG moose is so good!!!!
I finished last season's black bear sow yesterday mmmmm 
Hope I get an elk cow next season lol
Off topic lol but I'm eyeballing inner eye from TD for a cross but heard the 91 genetics are weak


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 16, 2017)

morgwar said:


> OMG moose is so good!!!!
> I finished last season's black bear sow yesterday mmmmm
> Hope I get an elk cow next season lol
> Off topic lol but I'm eyeballing inner eye from TD for a cross but heard the 91 genetics are weak


Where did you hear those are weak


----------



## morgwar (Apr 16, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Where did you hear those are weak


Lurking IC TD 91 threads January of last year


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 16, 2017)

morgwar said:


> OMG moose is so good!!!!
> I finished last season's black bear sow yesterday mmmmm
> Hope I get an elk cow next season lol
> Off topic lol but I'm eyeballing inner eye from TD for a cross but heard the 91 genetics are weak


Moose is a staple in our freezer along with deer, though I'm partial to moose. The last one my son tagged out was 1250lbs. Each and every package looks like it came straight from the store. It was packaged by an 8 yr old little girl along side her father. He butchers, she packs. Its kinda cute to pull out a pk for dinner and see her little handwriting on it, lol.
We had so much from the last harvest we gave away a good 100-150 packages to friends and fam. Its good eats for sure.

I just dropped half a pack of Inner Eye last week. I'll update with some pics soon.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 16, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Moose is a staple in our freezer along with deer, though I'm partial to moose. The last one my son tagged out was 1250lbs. Each and every package looks like it came straight from the store. It was packaged by an 8 yr old little girl along side her father. He butchers, she packs. Its kinda cute to pull out a pk for dinner and see her little handwriting on it, lol.
> We had so much from the last harvest we gave away a good 100-150 packages to friends and fam. Its good eats for sure.
> 
> I just dropped half a pack of Inner Eye last week. I'll update with some pics soon.


Adorable lol! 
Thanks on the inner eye I'll keep my eye out for your work!
I've been reading about a dirty sweaty gym sock funk reported on other forums with a week terpene type of deal 
Everyone still says good thc though and the headband might sort that out


----------



## morgwar (Apr 16, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Where did you hear those are weak


I take it back the guys posting sound like they're temps were high, looking at old grows, fried terpenes 
IC is kind of sketchy with info and growers 
G and l has some stock again, might have to play romeo and Juliet with TD/GP gear


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 16, 2017)

How is the inner eye cross . Anyone headband . Times onycd


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 16, 2017)

Popped 3 packs of top dawg 100 percent germ and everything out the ground . Stardawg ix stardawg 91 and nyc og . Hows that for chems


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 16, 2017)

Bet.I find a stud male and super sexy female


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 17, 2017)

KhaliBudz said:


> Did anyone get a chance to cop some Topdawg Genetics? I really want to get the 3 Chems but at $200 man! Has Anyone ran any of their gear yet?


3 chems $200 . Well worth it for those genetics . Well worked genetics . In the top 5 seed companies right now . If you are into chems than here is the real yhing


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 18, 2017)

KhaliBudz said:


> Did anyone get a chance to cop some Topdawg Genetics? I really want to get the 3 Chems but at $200 man! Has Anyone ran any of their gear yet?[/QUOT. Only problem I ever had with Topdawg was I tried to order from sourpatch seeds and got ripped off 215 bucks . Someone please let everyone know


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 18, 2017)

kermit2692 said:


> Idk would be pretty exceptional to the rule of thumb if these guys sprouted out of nowhere and have genetics that are above and beyond the guys doing it for fifty years lol.. Plenty of killer genetics around to be paying prices like that regardless of quality imo..I don't support the greedy


I got ripped off trying to order topdawg from sour patch seeds


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 19, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I got ripped off trying to order topdawg from sour patch seeds


We believe you! 
There's quit a few people who claim to have gotten stiffed by him and others who've had great results ordering through him. I wish you the best of luck that you can resolve your situation.
If you must have TopDawg, try Toby @OregonEliteSeeds. He has always come through for me.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 19, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> We believe you!
> There's quit a few people who claim to have gotten stiffed by him and others who've had great results ordering through him. I wish you the best of luck that you can resolve your situation.
> If you must have TopDawg, try Toby @OregonEliteSeeds. He has always come through for me.


Ive ordered from every topdawg distributor other than oregon elite. If they still have the stardawg 4.0 I will get it soon . I just noticed them a couple weeks ago


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 19, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Ive ordered from every topdawg distributor other than oregon elite. If they still have the stardawg 4.0 I will get it soon . I just noticed them a couple weeks ago


I see he's got 1 left.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 19, 2017)

I know I better get on it


----------



## Slimjimham (Apr 20, 2017)

Anyone else have herm issues with star og? I hit top Dawg up on ig, basically told me see if anyone else has issues... I grew these out in two different systems, one in current culture dwc, 2 clones in rockwool... all hermied. Said I must have stressed them but they all look good to me and no other issues in the room....

Does this look stressed to you... the little guy was pulled at like week 4 when I noticed the issue on the larger one harvested.... FUCK I know they put out good genetics but I feel like I got fucked. Not only did I pay like $125 for the pack but it fucked up the plants around it...


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 20, 2017)

Where you're seeing that cluster is where my stardawg ix also likes to kick out a symetrical pair of calyx each having the banans. 

Same plant when stressed will throw balls from the flowers higher up.

No stress = some stray bananas, eh no worries. The same plant on the initial seed run threw no male flowers, so I do believe there is some stress triggers happening.

IME with this stardawg the banans don't like to open on their own and aren't really pollinating anything. 

Your flowers look very nice @Slimjimham I'd give that one another run or two if the smoke is great, those bananas wouldn't bother me unless they get out of control or seed the whole room.


----------



## Slimjimham (Apr 20, 2017)

They did seed up, hopefully not the whole room since it was just one plant though.

Anyone else had this issue? He said that's the only way he'd replace the pack... but again this was the only in my garden to have an issue. If you've experienced this please speak up so I van get another pack


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 20, 2017)

Ive heard another member saying the star og pack he grew had no two phenos alike and nothing worth keeping. Can't remember if he mentioned hermie or just a weak and unstable cross


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 20, 2017)

Sounds like there was a lack of testers from the response that was given.

Having run full packs of Denver Diesel and stardawg 91, not super impressed- lack of funk and strength have knocked me off his train.

Sux that I can buy GP and get better chem funk. Maybe JJ should think about holding onto a decent male rather than bouncing around so much. I was on the hype train til I ran 2 packs with no uniformity.


----------



## Slimjimham (Apr 20, 2017)

Keep digging for me if you know anyone who ran star og... fucking pissed really. He's treating me like I'm some bitch... I got fucked, sent him proof now he needs more proof from others.... it would cost him less than a dollar to send me another pack of something more tested. It's not like I'm just looking for free shit.

I feel like I paid $125 to test this strain for him... that's supposed to happen BEFORE it gets released.... fuck

This is why I should stick with the guys I know are doing the testing process...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 21, 2017)

Slimjimham said:


> Keep digging for me if you know anyone who ran star og... fucking pissed really. He's treating me like I'm some bitch... I got fucked, sent him proof now he needs more proof from others.... it would cost him less than a dollar to send me another pack of something more tested. It's not like I'm just looking for free shit.
> 
> I feel like I paid $125 to test this strain for him... that's supposed to happen BEFORE it gets released.... fuck
> 
> This is why I should stick with the guys I know are doing the testing process...


I ran the Star Kush and it was let down. I had good luck with some older stuff but that Star Kush had phenos all over the place. I threw up a pic and my review somewhere in this thread. If this last run (Guava - Inner Eye) doesn't prove itself I'm moving on.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 21, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I ran the Star Kush and it was let down. I had good luck with some older stuff but that Star Kush had phenos all over the place. I threw up a pic and my review somewhere in this thread. If this last run (Guava - Inner Eye) doesn't prove itself I'm moving on.


And we all hoped for more considering the wait.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 21, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> We believe you!
> There's quit a few people who claim to have gotten stiffed by him and others who've had great results ordering through him. I wish you the best of luck that you can resolve your situation.
> If you must have TopDawg, try Toby @OregonEliteSeeds. He has always come through for me.


Finally I got my order from sourpatch . It took nearly 2 months but came through . Stardawg ix


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 21, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I ran the Star Kush and it was let down. I had good luck with some older stuff but that Star Kush had phenos all over the place. I threw up a pic and my review somewhere in this thread. If this last run (Guava - Inner Eye) doesn't prove itself I'm moving on.


Im sure inner eye and guava should be good


----------



## Terrapin2 (Apr 22, 2017)

three phenos of mango nigerian haze f2 youngin's


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 22, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> three phenos of mango nigerian haze f2 youngin's
> 
> View attachment 3929195


Looks real good and healthy


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 22, 2017)

Slimjimham said:


> They did seed up, hopefully not the whole room since it was just one plant though.
> 
> Anyone else had this issue? He said that's the only way he'd replace the pack... but again this was the only in my garden to have an issue. If you've experienced this please speak up so I van get another pack


Mine are not at that point yet . If it happens I will let you know


----------



## Slimjimham (Apr 22, 2017)

Thankyou! Please keep me posted either way and tag me or 'quote' me so I see it. How far along are you @Jameshaze999


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 22, 2017)

2 weeks


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 22, 2017)

I got my order from sourpatch . It took almost 2 months but its finally here


----------



## morgwar (Apr 22, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I got my order from sourpatch . It took almost 2 months but its finally here


Any Freebies man? 
They owe you big time!


----------



## morgwar (Apr 22, 2017)

Gaudy hard to load website,
No pictures or product details,
Randomly flake out on customers and not attempt to make it right,
Rarely anything in stock,
Lost my business 

Thanks for the heads up @Jameshaze999 saved me a headache
Glad you got the goods and good growing to you sir!


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 22, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Any Freebies man?
> They owe you big time!


Got a pack of jay frost genetics and a sample pack of mountainman seeds. He has alot of issues going on and customers have to wait . I guess you gotta keep buggin him to get your order. Id be werry to order again from him . You gotta to call him on the phone to order but good luck him picking it up


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 24, 2017)

Stardawg91 that is 4 weeks in flower. No smell whatsoever and I've bombed it with fulvics.............. last female I had outta a pack.


Couple months ago I had a bad breakup and had to do what we all fear, choping everything down midharvest. Ex is gone n threats r over so it's back to business as usual after taking a big loss.


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 24, 2017)

she looks great, whats up with the no smell?


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 24, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> she looks great, whats up with the no smell?


That's what I'm saying?


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 24, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> That's what I'm saying?





chemphlegm said:


> she looks great, whats up with the no smell?


Seems common with Stardawg. I had the same thing with Stardawg IX. one pheno, no smell. Other 3 were completely different pheno's all together. My experience with Topdawg is that every female will be a different pheno. Plenty of reports out there of pheno's with no smell, but plenty of keepers too. It's a crapshoot like plenty of other breeders.


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 24, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Seems common with Stardawg. I had the same thing with Stardawg IX. one pheno, no smell. Other 3 were completely different pheno's all together. My experience with Topdawg is that every female will be a different pheno. Plenty of reports out there of pheno's with no smell, but plenty of keepers too. It's a crapshoot like plenty of other breeders.


wow, that would explain it. I feel really lucky. While I havent cracked every bean in every stardawg pack the fems I end up with have all been really sexy and loud. be pissed when I get a dud


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 24, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> View attachment 3930531 Stardawg91 that is 4 weeks in flower. No smell whatsoever and I've bombed it with fulvics.............. last female I had outta a pack.
> 
> 
> Couple months ago I had a bad breakup and had to do what we all fear, choping everything down midharvest. Ex is gone n threats r over so it's back to business as usual after taking a big loss.


Looks good . How you keep it so green . I have dark energy . You think that will help . No smell im sure it would come out . But even with no smell should be potent


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 24, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> View attachment 3930531 Stardawg91 that is 4 weeks in flower. No smell whatsoever and I've bombed it with fulvics.............. last female I had outta a pack.
> 
> 
> Couple months ago I had a bad breakup and had to do what we all fear, choping everything down midharvest. Ex is gone n threats r over so it's back to business as usual after taking a big loss.


Also how are they fast at first or a little slow . Any advice you can give me I would appreciate


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 24, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> View attachment 3930531 Stardawg91 that is 4 weeks in flower. No smell whatsoever and I've bombed it with fulvics.............. last female I had outta a pack.
> 
> 
> Couple months ago I had a bad breakup and had to do what we all fear, choping everything down midharvest. Ex is gone n threats r over so it's back to business as usual after taking a big loss.


That looks beautiful!  Nicely done and very true to its lineage. When I grew out the Stardawg a couple smelled like dirty socks and Pledge but with a good cure its not quite as offensive. 

Sorry about your loss too but glad you're back up and running. I've never lost a plant to a break up or security issue but have lost em to other shit happening in life and it sucks.


And I agree, the phenos and loudness seem to vary greatly...or at least the ones I've grown. 
I have 5 Guava Ds going now...slowly. If I can get one or two good guava chemmy girls I'll be happy though.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 24, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> wow, that would explain it. I feel really lucky. While I havent cracked every bean in every stardawg pack the fems I end up with have all been really sexy and loud. be pissed when I get a dud


Which strains did you run


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 24, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> stardawg IX dried nugs, second run.....now I'm impressed!
> View attachment 3919019 View attachment 3919020


I hope mine come out that nice . Looks amazing . Great job .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 24, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> That's pretty shitty I was wanting to try some cult classics in the future and they have the best selection. Your not the only person I've heard negative feedback from about sourpatch


I did finally get my order . Took about 2 months but got it . He will send it but sometimes you gotta bug him


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 25, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Which strains did you run


star og, stardawg 4, 91, IV, stardawg sister, super stardawg, superstardawg2, trestardawg-, 2 sister, og, haze, 4, kush, all of the underdawgs, all the 3 og's, and 92 dud, 92 star,chem og, chem haze, chemdbx3, city hoe, daydreamer. prolly a few I missed.

currently running Gu's hybrids with great anticipation. 
stardawg sister is notably original, city hoe is great, daydreamer exactly like you'd think, I love tresdawgs and stardawgs, corey haim cut being my favorite all time maybe.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 25, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> star og, stardawg 4, 91, IV, stardawg sister, super stardawg, superstardawg2, trestardawg-, 2 sister, og, haze, 4, kush, all of the underdawgs, all the 3 og's, and 92 dud, 92 star,chem og, chem haze, chemdbx3, city hoe, daydreamer. prolly a few I missed.
> 
> currently running Gu's hybrids with great anticipation.
> stardawg sister is notably original, city hoe is great, daydreamer exactly like you'd think, I love tresdawgs and stardawgs, corey haim cut being my favorite all time maybe.


How is the stardawg 4.0 I want to get that and what do you think about 3 ogs #3 and #1 . Is the loompa cut all that . I do have stardawg ix going now with stardawg 91 and nyc og . Any imput . Is nyc chem the pack of the year like I hear


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 25, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> How is the stardawg 4.0 I want to get that and what do you think about 3 ogs #3 and #1 . Is the loompa cut all that . I do have stardawg ix going now with stardawg 91 and nyc og . Any imput . Is nyc chem the pack of the year like I hear


truthfully..many of these selections could have been in one pack and been called "phenotypes" .
I havent finished a loser yet, love them all so far. lest liked was loompa cut, but still stellar
. 3 og's#3 and 3 chems is my tops. Stardawg lines could be healthier veggers imo, but they finish fine. corey cut is where its at man


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 25, 2017)

kif4224 said:


> Went to the Michigan medical cup today. At top dawgs booth I saw they had a stardawg 4.0. Can anyone shed some light on that cross? I didn't see it in the original list of crosses....


Stardawg 4.0 is just like the original except a new tresdawg male . The forth one . Should be good . Closer to f1 than the statdawg 91 or ix . Not a true f1 but close . I can see people starting seed companies with this too . Shit I might if nobody else does .


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 26, 2017)

First Topdawg Hermie was found a couple days ago 2 weeks into flower and treated with Reverse. The few balls are already drying up and this one was from a recent new pack of Sister City. The other girls in the pack seem fine but I treated them too for a no surprise experience.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> First Topdawg Hermie was found a couple days ago 2 weeks into flower and treated with Reverse. The few balls are already drying up and this one was from a recent new pack of Sister City. The other girls in the pack seem fine but I treated them too for a no surprise experience.


I never heard of treating with reverse . Is that what to do if you find a hermi


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 26, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I never heard of treating with reverse . Is that what to do if you find a hermi


Only if you want to keep the cultivar and/or stop the male expression. Even clones from clones dont show the male parts again.
old greenhouse tech, plant hormones/lipids/plant messages. available under different names.
this is the second time I've used it. first was in 2009 when my first Tahoe grew some nuts. I was prepared and treated one time.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Only if you want to keep the cultivar and/or stop the male expression. Even clones from clones dont show the male parts again.
> old greenhouse tech, plant hormones/lipids/plant messages. available under different names.
> this is the second time I've used it. first was in 2009 when my first Tahoe grew some nuts. I was prepared and treated one time.


Where would I get some of that just incase


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 27, 2017)

google, ebay, or a buddy like me down the road


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 28, 2017)

Anyone have experience with the bubblegum chem f2? 
I bought pack of the BG91 and couldn't get those beans to germ.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 28, 2017)

NYC Chem 2.0 has anyone ran anything made with this male?

Have these been "tested" to everyone's standards? @Vato_504   looks about how I breed, all girls in the room need some dust


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> NYC Chem 2.0 has anyone ran anything made with this male?
> 
> Have these been "tested" to everyone's standards? @Vato_504   looks about how I breed, all girls in the room need some dust
> View attachment 3932487


Just dust the whole room with one male and let the people test them. That's the new thing. I'm good on all these remixed ass strains. I'll wait on bodhi to drop his worked shit or one of you fellas on here. $200 plus for us to be testers I'll pass


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Just dust the whole room with one male and let the people test them. That's the new thing. I'm good on all these remixed ass strains. I'll wait on bodhi to drop his worked shit or one of you fellas on here. $200 plus for us to be testers I'll pass


I'm flattered that my "last ditch effort to save the clone only genetics" has permeated into today's breeding practices


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I'm flattered that my "last ditch effort to save the clone only genetics" has permeated into today's breeding practices


Seem like that's what the times are coming too. Just dust the whole room with one male. Same shit Mycomales did. But his shit is male and hermie prone..


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Seem like that's what the times are coming too. Just dust the whole room with one male. Same shit Mycomales did. But his shit is male and hermie prone..


lol well I dunno about that, I'm doing pretty well with Hell Breath and Alien Antifreeze, I did get a male on THin Mint but only popped 1 seed. One thing I'll say for PinHead is that he does at least some documentation as he goes, no mystery of which switch-hitter male was used under the same strain names.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> lol well I dunno about that, I'm doing pretty well with Hell Breath and Alien Antifreeze, I did get a male on THin Mint but only popped 1 seed. One thing I'll say for PinHead is that he does at least some documentation as he goes, no mystery of which switch-hitter male was used under the same strain names.


Where you see this documentation? Thin mint isn't the real thin mint trust me I know. Bagseed that he's hoping is thin mint. But I'll leave that alone until he shows up again lying to the people. But I'm happy you're having success.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 28, 2017)

I have a stardawg ix and if its female its going to.be very epic. Plants like this dont come along everyday . Just remember cayse its going to be very specail


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Where you see this documentation? Thin mint isn't the real thin mint trust me I know. Bagseed that he's hoping is thin mint. But I'll leave that alone until he shows up again lying to the people. But I'm happy you're having success.



Documentation as far as finding the 3chems boy (in this thread) and then hitting the girls he did. It starts at the 3chems drop from last spring or so. I couldn't get in on the 3chems drop, but I watched Tek's story unfold and it was a good read and I took a chance at his offerings but they've proven to be a well made decision. I still buy Top Dawg gear and don't agree with some of his practices of using the same strain name but a different male.

I saw chunky's mention that the thinmint of tek's looks like 2.0, if either case is true, it means breathmints is either a 2.0 x 3chems IX or a cross between 2.0 and thinmint with the 3chems daddy.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Documentation as far as finding the 3chems boy (in this thread) and then hitting the girls he did. It starts at the 3chems drop from last spring or so. I couldn't get in on the 3chems drop, but I watched Tek's story unfold and it was a good read and I took a chance at his offerings but they've proven to be a well made decision. I still buy Top Dawg gear and don't agree with some of his practices of using the same strain name but a different male.
> 
> I saw chunky's mention that the thinmint of tek's looks like 2.0, if either case is true, it means breathmints is either a 2.0 x 3chems IX or a cross between 2.0 and thinmint with the 3chems daddy.


That is chucky 2.0 he's using as well. You mean the story where he found a single male outta 13 beans that he got roasted for on IG?


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 28, 2017)

Sticking with 1 male (really doesn't matter the pool # count, how many beans to find '91?) is frowned upon?

What's wrong with using a male from a pack, I don't believe there is any need of some threshold number of packs to qualify a "pool to select from". Great if people want to dig through great numbers to select from, but at the end of the day it only took one seed to sprout whatever gets selected.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 28, 2017)

Yeah I dont mind if it took you 5 beans to find a keeper male or 200 as long as you find a good stud.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Yeah I dont mind if it took you 5 beans to find a keeper male or 200 as long as you find a good stud.


Is the stud good? I doubt the male is any good because I know what he produces. Yea a few people got lucky but if you pop 20 plus beans and get 20 plus males yea don't sound like a good stud. Tell me who's growing to find males only.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 28, 2017)

I've said before that the one Hellbreath girl I found blows away my StarDawg IX in potency density and loudness, so which male is weak? StarDawg IX is potent, but it's not chemD, and it's not as good as Hell Breath. Can always tell what I prefer by which jar gets emptied first.

Sex is a crap shoot, you could pop 100 seeds and there's a possibility to get all 100 males, likely no, but possible, same with them all being female. I would venture to bet that more who have popped Tek's gear have found females than the isolated outlier of those who had large numbers of males. Purely speculation on my part but I'm using nature as my informer on why I would make this wager.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 28, 2017)

Is ogkb supposed to be a stinker? 
Cause I've read the chem 91 ix had absolutely no nose. 
This deer breath I got in flower (ogkb x chem 91 ix) doesn't smell a bit. The smoke better be off the walls lol


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 28, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Yeah I dont mind if it took you 5 beans to find a keeper male or 200 as long as you find a good stud.


Well if you got one male out of a pack there was no selection. Just working with what you got


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I've said before that the one Hellbreath girl I found blows away my StarDawg IX in potency density and loudness, so which male is weak? StarDawg IX is potent, but it's not chemD, and it's not as good as Hell Breath. Can always tell what I prefer by which jar gets emptied first.
> 
> Sex is a crap shoot, you could pop 100 seeds and there's a possibility to get all 100 males, likely no, but possible, same with them all being female. I would venture to bet that more who have popped Tek's gear have found females than the isolated outlier of those who had large numbers of males. Purely speculation on my part but I'm using nature as my informer on why I would make this wager.


Have you thought that it might just be the ogkb that have it potent. It is a cookie cross and I never heard anyone complaining about a cookie cross being weak sauce


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 28, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Well if you got one male out of a pack there was no selection. Just working with what you got


What value is this as a qualifier, it's a lotto ticket.

Selection means what? That they used the male to make seeds and then tested through how many progeny? How does this guarantee a better product than the guy who got lucky with 1 seed? 

@Vato_504 OGKB2.0 won IC cup 2015 so it's probably dank I've not held it tho. What I'm getting at though is that a male that Tek found has produced dank, counter to what has been suggested only spitting males and herms.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 28, 2017)

Touché. You make a valid point


----------



## growers won (Apr 28, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I've said before that the one Hellbreath girl I found blows away my StarDawg IX in potency density and loudness, so which male is weak? StarDawg IX is potent, but it's not chemD, and it's not as good as Hell Breath. Can always tell what I prefer by which jar gets emptied first.
> 
> Sex is a crap shoot, you could pop 100 seeds and there's a possibility to get all 100 males, likely no, but possible, same with them all being female. I would venture to bet that more who have popped Tek's gear have found females than the isolated outlier of those who had large numbers of males. Purely speculation on my part but I'm using nature as my informer on why I would make this wager.


I started 10 stardawg`s IX ,and so far 7 are males ,and the 3 left are the lanky one`s ,im not happy at all , 7 bushy males ,and their maybe more I don't know yet


----------



## growers won (Apr 28, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I've said before that the one Hellbreath girl I found blows away my StarDawg IX in potency density and loudness, so which male is weak? StarDawg IX is potent, but it's not chemD, and it's not as good as Hell Breath. Can always tell what I prefer by which jar gets emptied first.
> 
> Sex is a crap shoot, you could pop 100 seeds and there's a possibility to get all 100 males, likely no, but possible, same with them all being female. I would venture to bet that more who have popped Tek's gear have found females than the isolated outlier of those who had large numbers of males. Purely speculation on my part but I'm using nature as my informer on why I would make this wager.


Could you tell me who makes hellbreath I would like to try it ,it sounds killer


----------



## growers won (Apr 28, 2017)

Drew303fullsun said:


> mini splits are the shit. They crush it in sealed rooms. Definitely makes sense why you can't swoop a pack but you definitely half to have your room dialed in though. I know both of the current distributors for topdawg and I hear nothing but good things about the future so I'm sure you'll have a chance to swoop at some point.


Last month I bought 10 stardawg`s IX from TOPDAWG genetics ,sold by sour patch kids ,so far 7 are males ,and the 3 that are left are lanky and tall ,im not to happy right now ,im hoping that they are females ,and they get bushy, im not bad mouthing anyone just saying it doesn't look to good so far ,and I spent 200 for ten beans ,I thought they would be bushier ,but will see ,


----------



## Odin* (Apr 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> That is chucky 2.0 he's using as well. You mean the story where he found a single male outta 13 beans that he got roasted for on IG?



There's that, and there's no way to know if it's a cross or "selfed" since it was "bagseed" from a club. All that is known is that it's some kind of GSC x "?".


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2017)

Odin* said:


> There's that, and there's no way to know if it's a cross or "selfed" since it was "bagseed" from a club. All that is known is that it's some kind of GSC x "?".


But I'll take those "M's" over any of that shit..


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 28, 2017)

growers won said:


> Could you tell me who makes hellbreath I would like to try it ,it sounds killer


Mycotek, it's OGKB 2.0 x 3chems

I have a few more of the StarDawg IX packs to dig through StarDawg 91 and NYC Cookies


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Apr 28, 2017)

growers won said:


> Last month I bought 10 stardawg`s IX from TOPDAWG genetics ,sold by sour patch kids ,so far 7 are males ,and the 3 that are left are lanky and tall ,im not to happy right now ,im hoping that they are females ,and they get bushy, im not bad mouthing anyone just saying it doesn't look to good so far ,and I spent 200 for ten beans ,I thought they would be bushier ,but will see ,


What's up man. This was way back when jj had his first drop to mountain inceptions and get seeds right here in Denver. I haven't ran through any of his new drops sense most of the Chem clone onlys have been floating around co forever. Good luck with your run though there's always fire to be found it just may take more then one pack


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 29, 2017)

So im under the impression that 3 chems from topdawg might be his best work . I seen it on gloseeds one night when I was at work and could not order it cause no money on my card and couldnt go to the bank to load it . Within minutes it sold out and only $170 . I do have black gold by greenpoint which is pretty much the same thing but reversed but would still like that 3 chems . Looks like breeding stock and breeding stock always makes excellent smoke . What would people say is jjs top gear . Maybe a top 5 list . That would be pretty good for this thread .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 29, 2017)

Nyc sour dawg 
3 chems 
Onycd
3 ogs
Stardawg ix
There is 5 to start any one else


----------



## The_regular_grow (Apr 29, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Nyc sour dawg
> 3 chems
> Onycd
> 3 ogs
> ...


NYC Chem
Tre Star Dawg
Sour City 

A few others I like to think of as classics.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 29, 2017)

3 Chems is the Corey Haim stardawg cut hit with ONYCD male 

Blackgold is ONYCD x StarDawg

Not quite the same


----------



## TimeToBurn (Apr 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> What value is this as a qualifier, it's a lotto ticket.
> 
> Selection means what? That they used the male to make seeds and then tested through how many progeny? How does this guarantee a better product than the guy who got lucky with 1 seed?
> 
> @Vato_504 OGKB2.0 won IC cup 2015 so it's probably dank I've not held it tho. What I'm getting at though is that a male that Tek found has produced dank, counter to what has been suggested only spitting males and herms.


And just like the lottery, its really hard to hit the jackpot! You really think he hit a winner with 1 seed? Sounds to me like he got 2 of 6 numbers and won 50 bucks. I mean, a couple of people found a nice "keeper" plant after sorting through herms and tons of males. In fact all testers found herms and they just downplay it like its excusable or common! A herm that wouldn't bother me would happen 1 in 5000 seeds, not multiple people getting herms from 10 packs. And how good are these testers at selecting a "keeper" if they aren't bothered by multiple herms? If you can read between the lines, the Tek gear is garbage.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 29, 2017)

@TimeToBurn what all of the Tek gear did you run? I have two keepers of 3 seeds, so apologies if what you say is a bit dissonant from my experiences, but your last statement is complete bullshit.


Ask your lottery hypothetical to chemdog or mrsoul

Sure with more numbers you have more chances to play, but not better odds. 1 seed is all it takes

Starting to sound like some jealousy, go find a male and start a seed company, if you're making dank I'll buy a pack and if it produces nice plants I'll buy more on your second drop.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Apr 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> @TimeToBurn what all of the Tek gear did you run? I have two keepers of 3 seeds, so apologies if what you say is a bit dissonant from my experiences, but your last statement is complete bullshit.


2 keepers from 3 seeds? Sounds like you have high standards. I see why you think he found a winning male from 1 seed. 

Have you run 3 seeds total or have more experience with his gear?


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 29, 2017)

Let's apply your logic for one minute to the chem91...... 1 keeper from 1 seed, get out, no way!

I have vast experience with clone only strains, having ran a stable of highly sought after clone only I have a reference of what is fire and what is not, can you qualify your earlier statement regarding Tek's gear?


----------



## TimeToBurn (Apr 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Let's apply your logic for one minute to the chem91...... 1 keeper from 1 seed, get out, no way!
> 
> I have vast experience with clone only strains, having ran a stable of highly sought after clone only I have a reference of what is fire and what is not, can you qualify your earlier statement regarding Tek's gear?


How many times you gonna edit and keep adding to your post? lol I'm not a history buff but wasn't chem91 a couple of seeds from a bag of fire weed? So they were likely S1's of known fire weed. So very easy to get fire weed from 1 seed. 

And I'm not sure how you want me to qualify my statement of the gear being garbage more than what's already been said. Its been proven to have high herm and male rates. His biggest testers and people who have grown the most packs have all had issues. All the data is out there.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 29, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> How many times you gonna edit and keep adding to your post? lol I'm not a history buff but wasn't chem91 a couple of seeds from a bag of fire weed? So they were likely S1's of known fire weed. So very easy to get fire weed from 1 seed.


There was a male, try again

and no.. simply being an S1 does not equate or mandate in any way that the S1 would be of quality or on par with chem91



> And I'm not sure how you want me to qualify my statement of the gear being garbage more than what's already been said. Its been proven to have high herm and male rates. His biggest testers and people who have grown the most packs have all had issues. All the data is out there.


Easy, have you yourself @TimeToBurn grown any Tek gear to qualify any of what you have said?

Not wanting to bust your balls but I have grown dude's gear (Tek) and my experience is not what you are offering, but the perception I get is that you are bringing this wit malice, so I have to wonder what is the driver. So let's get back to the beginning and qualify ourselves before we continue discussing. Have you ran anything from Tek?


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 29, 2017)

> So very easy to get fire weed from 1 seed.


 So which is it, could or could not fire be found from 1 seed?


----------



## TimeToBurn (Apr 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> There was a male, try again
> 
> and no.. simply being an S1 does not equate or mandate in any way that the S1 would be of quality or on par with chem91
> 
> ...


No haven't grown any. Why do I have to grow it to see everyone's results? I have not tried to present any new data that I am not backing up and have repeated the results of all his testers and other users. Why do you keep asking me to qualify that? Its been proven already, you need to learn to interpret the data that's out there instead of trying to defend junk seeds cause you bought a pack. 

And no malice, don't know the dude. All my comments are 100% unbiased and based on the data he and his testers have supplied. This is a weed discussion forum and I have to "qualify" myself before commenting lol. You make me laugh how blind you are. Keep your eye on the ball.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Apr 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> So which is it, could or could not fire be found from 1 seed?


Stop trying to twist shit and putting all situations in 1 box. Yes technically fire can be found from 1 seed. Like said earlier, its like hitting the lottery. And finding fire in 1 seed from random crosses/chucks is way different than finding fire from a selfed seed of known fire weed.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Let's apply your logic for one minute to the chem91...... 1 keeper from 1 seed, get out, no way!
> 
> I have vast experience with clone only strains, having ran a stable of highly sought after clone only I have a reference of what is fire and what is not, can you qualify your earlier statement regarding Tek's gear?





TimeToBurn said:


> Stop trying to twist shit and putting all situations in 1 box. Yes technically fire can be found from 1 seed. Like said earlier, its like hitting the lottery. And finding fire in 1 seed from random crosses/chucks is way different than finding fire from a selfed seed of known fire weed.


I highly doubt he struck gold with that male. If you call getting 30 outta 30 males with multiple strains good and a fire male I'll pass. Maybe you can get lucky but I'm not buying seeds to get lucky.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Apr 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> @TimeToBurn what all of the Tek gear did you run? I have two keepers of 3 seeds, so apologies if what you say is a bit dissonant from my experiences, but your last statement is complete bullshit.
> 
> 
> Ask your lottery hypothetical to chemdog or mrsoul
> ...


LOL you keep editing and adding! Definitely no jealousy, as I said, I don't know the dude and I don't make seeds or am trying to be a seed company.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 29, 2017)

To reiterate, @TimeToBurn, you offer advice to others about gear you have not run. 

You tell others (myself) that I make you laugh because my experience is somehow less than your speculation.

No, technically ALL fire is found from 1 seed, every fucking plant... 1 seed.
Chem91 was not from S1, so again you are commenting where you don't have valid information, THAT is why we need to qualify those who offer things to say.

You're shitting on some dude's project, with no first hand knowledge.

I'll edit as I see fit, note that I append, not so much an edit


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I highly doubt he struck gold with that male. If you call getting 30 outta 30 males with multiple strains good and a fire male I'll pass. Maybe you can get lucky but I'm not buying seeds to get lucky.


@Vato_504 but how many males from how many seeds did you find?

I have a hellbreath & antifreeze that are great, I'll share a cut if you guys feel froggy


**appended**
or some StarDawg IX bananas or is that too hermy..  you're welcome to 'em, those bananas were expensive


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> @Vato_504 but how many males from how many seeds did you find?
> 
> I have a hellbreath & antifreeze that are great, I'll share a cut if you guys feel froggy


Why pop it when I hear those results. I don't need herms or a bunch of males. But we're in the wrong thread with this discussion


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Why pop it when I hear those results. I don't need herms or a bunch of males.


Goose-egg



> But we're in the wrong thread with this discussion


Tek's gear stems from TopDawg's 3chems (lottery) find

In fact all the "documentation" leading up to Prof's project is in this thread.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Apr 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> To reiterate, @TimeToBurn, you offer advice to others about gear you have not run.
> 
> You tell others (myself) that I make you laugh because my experience is somehow less than your speculation.
> 
> ...


I did not offer any advice, simply gave my opinion in a discussion forum where EVERYONE gives there opinion.

I said you make me laugh, didn't say anything about it being your lack of experience. Learn to read and understand what you read. That would help you a lot in this whole situation. 

My 2nd comments about fire from 1 seed and S1's had nothing to do with Chem91. Again learn to read and understand what the words say.

This isn't some dudes project, he's charging money and its a business. And his failure rate (high herms) is higher than his competitors. 

Append all you want


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Goose-egg
> 
> 
> Tek's gear stems from TopDawg's 3chems (lottery) find
> ...


I see you're one of those chem heads so you're biased. All chem strains not good. JJ shit is watered down with all the different male changes. They running outta ideas with that chem shit. You know they running outta ideas when they wanna breed with Rez shit. So good luck with that tek shit fam.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 29, 2017)

S1 was directly relating to my offering analogy to the chem91 find... 

You offered an opinion that was not asked for and with no experience.. "how did you like driving that car?" ... "well gee I have never driven it but I think it sure is swell" zero value added

Again, you're offering information (high herms) with zero substance, no experience and completely based on hearsay

any comments on the StarDawg IX bananas? Those seeds were a lot more expensive than the Tek gear.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I see you're one of those chem heads so you're biased. All chem strains not good. JJ shit is watered down with all the different male changes. They running outta ideas with that chem shit. You know they running outta ideas when they wanna breed with Rez shit. So good luck with that tek shit fam.


I'm not going to disagree with you, but I will say you might want to revisit your assessment of myself.

Run some Tek gear, THEN talk shit, until then you aren't busting grapes and I will continue to bust balls of those who yap without action.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I'm not going to disagree with you, but I will say you might want to revisit your assessment of myself.
> 
> Run some Tek gear, THEN talk shit, until then you aren't busting grapes and I will continue to bust balls of those who yap without action.


It's like I ran it when my potna ran it and it Hermed on him and another guy I know got 30 males. So why would I want to run it? I'm happy for you if you're cool with being a paid tester. I just gave 3 gorillas away. I'll either trade the rest or sell that shit.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Apr 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> S1 was directly relating to my offering analogy to the chem91 find...
> 
> You offered an opinion that was not asked for and with no experience.. "how did you like driving that car?" ... "well gee I have never driven it but I think it sure is swell" zero value added
> 
> ...


Everyone's opinion is welcome here on a discussion forum. That's the whole idea behind a discussion forum. 

My opinion is based on his testers results. How is that hearsay? 

What does cost have to do with herm rate? Tek's gear is cheaper than Topdawg so its ok to herm?


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> It's like I ran it when my potna ran it and it Hermed on him and another guy I know got 30 males. So why would I want to run it? I'm happy for you if you're cool with being a paid tester. I just gave 3 gorillas away. I'll either trade the rest or sell that shit.


"it hermed" but what does that mean, like full on male and female at the onset of flower, or some bananas on lowers, or something else?

I knew I was testing when I picked up the first drop, no worries, I know I'm testing this NYC-Cookie too, just like most of you testings all of these polyhybrids. (the whole lottery thing is very appealing to me)

Thing is I can hop back in this thread and watch Tek find that male over and over again, where's anyone else's males or documentation? Keep it consistent if you're going to crawl up the ass of someone selling seeds.



> based on his testers results. How is that hearsay?


cite the testers for me please, you omitted one in myself

I'm saying, TopDawg gear can throw bananas, but you're shitting on Tek gear in the TopDawg thread with no mention of how shitty it is to pay twice as much for bananas.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> "it hermed" but what does that mean, like full on male and female at the onset of flower, or some bananas on lowers, or something else?
> 
> I knew I was testing when I picked up the first drop, no worries, I know I'm testing this NYC-Cookie too, just like most of you testings all of these polyhybrids. (the whole lottery thing is very appealing to me)
> 
> ...


Have you seen tek post any pics of himself growing any of these crosses he made out? Other then what paid testers or posting did you see any from him? I'll wait on that one. Better yet answer that one in his thread not this one because this is for topdawg not pup dawg.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Have you seen tek post any pics of himself growing any of these crosses he made out? Other then what paid testers or posting did you see any from him? I'll wait on that one. Better yet answer that one in his thread not this one because this is for topdawg not pup dawg.


Who's pictures of the male and seeded clones etc did Prof post earlier in this thread? I dunno if they were his or not, maybe I made a mistake in assuming they were his grows, are you suggesting that he is posting pics that aren't his grows?


----------



## kona gold (Apr 29, 2017)

You guys are trippin'!
If you haven't grown out any of his gear, then you have no idea.
I ran ONYCD, just one pack, was about 50/50 male/female. Great males and females. Slight variations only. No Herm's. Only problem, is which one of the 4 to keep!! All solid chem, not watered down!
Also same with Sour Dawg 3.0.
Excellent!!!
All 6 females dank! Very potent, heavy yielding, super tasty!
Again hard to figure which one to keep! No Herm's.
I don't understand what's up with your guys result?
Makes me wonder of growing skills.....?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Apr 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Have you seen tek post any pics of himself growing any of these crosses he made out? Other then what paid testers or posting did you see any from him? I'll wait on that one. Better yet answer that one in his thread not this one because this is for topdawg not pup dawg.


Hey vato. We still friends?


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 29, 2017)

kona gold said:


> You guys are trippin'!
> If you haven't grown out any of his gear, then you have no idea.
> I ran ONYCD, just one pack, was about 50/50 male/female. Great males and females. Slight variations only. No Herm's. Only problem, is which one of the 4 to keep!! All solid chem, not watered down!
> Also same with Sour Dawg 3.0.
> ...


I think.onycd is some of his older work . Some people claiming his newer work is not up to par . I cant comment I only have recent stuff and just started running it . All germed all look good so far . I hope his newer work is as good as his earlier stuff. Chances are it is . First time he had less experience at it so there is a chance he got better at it .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 29, 2017)

Only on week 3 and I can tell you very loud so far . I think there will be chem . Lets go without the bananas though


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 29, 2017)

Haven't grown any of his gear yet but interested to pop my pack of LD-95. Also wanna scoop up some Sister City.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 30, 2017)

I am getting loompas farms yeti fuel . Its the yeti bx 2 * aj sour diesel. Have a little variation with my chem lines really wanted the sourdawg . That sourpatch guy would not answer my calls when I tried to order one of the last packs he had . This one might just be as nice . Looks like jameshaze might turn into chemjames.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 30, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I am getting loompas farms yeti fuel . Its the yeti bx 2 * aj sour diesel. Have a little variation with my chem lines really wanted the sourdawg . That sourpatch guy would not answer my calls when I tried to order one of the last packs he had . This one might just be as nice . Looks like jameshaze might turn into chemjames.







A problem many have to deal with James.


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 30, 2017)

lol @ "Chemhead"


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 30, 2017)

a minute since I heard that Syles P


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 30, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> a minute since I heard that Syles P


They could do this shit daily and I would watch live, they got another video of their debate. Dudes are hilarious.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 30, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> They could do this shit daily and I would watch live, they got another video of their debate. Dudes are hilarious.


Its true. Ive had some g13'haze.from mrnice . That stuff was loud too . Super strong and amazing . Straight up high .I will.always rep.the haze . Now.I.just going to corner the.rest of the.market. still on the quest for the best hazes. Mr nice is the starting point and ending point


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 30, 2017)

kona gold said:


> You guys are trippin'!
> If you haven't grown out any of his gear, then you have no idea.
> I ran ONYCD, just one pack, was about 50/50 male/female. Great males and females. Slight variations only. No Herm's. Only problem, is which one of the 4 to keep!! All solid chem, not watered down!
> Also same with Sour Dawg 3.0.
> ...


Im sure with topdawg it will quench my thirst for chems . And that loompa underdawg will be the bomb too


----------



## growers won (Apr 30, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I got ripped off trying to order topdawg from sour patch seeds


I ordered stardawg ix 4 months ago and all ten are males ,im so pissed


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 30, 2017)

Also heard of bad m/f ratios with the stardawg ix on icmag. I popped 4 beans and got 1 female. She was a potent stinker.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 30, 2017)

I hope the rest of my pack yields atleast one female cause that plant met the axe like 2 months ago I think


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 30, 2017)

Give them a nitroge


Odin* said:


> Here's a pic of the "mosaic" discoloration (and leaf curl) that I'm talking about. Have never seen this before and am only seeing it in 2 of the TSD 2.0's. I have other TSD females from clone in this room that have not exhibited this (their "moms" from same seed pop, already bloomed), I also have a male at another location that does not have this discoloration (that male is going to be a kick ass "dad").
> 
> (Clone)
> 
> ...


Give them a nitrogin booster like american hydroponics dark energy


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 30, 2017)

growers won said:


> I ordered stardawg ix 4 months ago and all ten are males ,im so pissed


What kind of breeding is that . Maybe the chems are unstable and you need more seeds to find something good . Look.how many crosses he made obviously he cant be testing them all


----------



## bongzillla (May 3, 2017)

I've popped 4 Stardawg IX's with 3 of 4 female/male ratio


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 3, 2017)

bongzillla said:


> I've popped 4 Stardawg IX's with 3 of 4 female/male ratio


Beautiful . I still have a few weeks to find out . I hope I.get at least half . All look.good.too


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 7, 2017)

last of my three mango nigerian hazes-looks to be male, 3/3 male! about to pop more. 
this one smells awesome too, very much tropical fruits layered with peppery haze. 

onward we go


----------



## Mr.Head (May 7, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> View attachment 3938047 last of my three mango nigerian hazes-looks to be male, 3/3 male! about to pop more.
> this one smells awesome too, very much tropical fruits layered with peppery haze.
> 
> onward we go


are you seeing a stalk at the base of the sex organ that the camera is not picking up? I wouldn't be tossing that just yet.


----------



## Terrapin2 (May 7, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> are you seeing a stalk at the base of the sex organ that the camera is not picking up? I wouldn't be tossing that just yet.


not tossing just yet, out of the 3, this pheno had the least pronounced showing, so here it is (the others were definite male). 
better pic?


----------



## SensiPuff (May 7, 2017)

The last pic is debatable. Hopefully a pistil appears, but the calyx does seem to have a stem to it. Time will tell. Good luck


----------



## Gu~ (May 8, 2017)

Topdawg Seeds reign is over. The Chem Crown has been passed down to the rightful heir.

Greenpoint Seeds.

Long overdue.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Topdawg Seeds reign is over. The Chem Crown has been passed down to the rightful heir.
> 
> Greenpoint Seeds.
> 
> Long overdue.


lol. I feel like I missed some juicy Drama.

I'm lookin at the California Cannon, any general-ish timeline for a restock on those?


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (May 8, 2017)

The


Gu~ said:


> Topdawg Seeds reign is over. The Chem Crown has been passed down to the rightful heir.
> 
> Greenpoint Seeds.
> 
> Long overdue.


It is?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 8, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Topdawg Seeds reign is over. The Chem Crown has been passed down to the rightful heir.
> 
> Greenpoint Seeds.
> 
> Long overdue.


Ya know. I really love Greenpoint Seeds, the work you're doing, the deals, and outstanding customer service. I know its not for me to say, but I think you're doing yourself a huge disservice by mudding up another breeders thread. 
JMHO.


----------



## morgwar (May 8, 2017)

Yeah it is unless (jj) he can focus and get his gear in line
Too many crosses too many Males
Narrow it down focus on the main line up
I've been reading for a while (2am)
From what I've read most of the Chem lines are suffering
BX to original f1s and renew the genes
Or chem faces extinction


----------



## morgwar (May 8, 2017)

I'm no cannabis breeder but after 6 years working with Cargill, hunter grain, pro seed agrisources, I've watched a lot of proud vegi,sunflower,and canola heirloom prize winning strains die.
What gu did was important but jj knows what's going down and has put a lot of focus on non chem genetics
Right now it would take a geneticist to fix this mess


----------



## morgwar (May 8, 2017)

That being said @Gu~ do you have enough genetic variation to maintain this line?
There were only 11 original seeds in chems bag
The clock is ticking they knew it when they outcrossed to affie, they knew it when they out crossed to Nl sk va 
Genetic depression is inevitable without knowing what chems parents are


----------



## morgwar (May 8, 2017)

*Inbreeding Depression*
With some exceptions, inbreeding reduces offspring fitness in essentially all naturally outcrossing plants and to a lesser extent in selfing species. The negative effects of mating between relatives have been noticed for many centuries. The careful breeding studies of Darwin (1876) first empirically demonstrated inbreeding depression in a wide variety of taxa. The negative effects of inbreeding have since been observed in both outcrossing and selfing species for a variety of traits with consequences for offspring fitness (Charlesworth and Charlesworth 1987, Keller and Waller 2002). Examples of traits shown to be subjects to inbreeding depression include pollen quantity, number of ovules, amount of seed, germination rate, growth rate and competitive ability (Keller and Waller 2002, Frankham et al. 2003). Genetic models have been developed to functionally explain reduction in fitness-related traits caused by inbreeding.

http://www.as.wvu.edu/~kgarbutt/QuantGen/Gen535_2_2004/Inbreeding_Plants.htm


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 8, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Topdawg Seeds reign is over. The Chem Crown has been passed down to the rightful heir.
> 
> Greenpoint Seeds.
> 
> Long overdue.


I have your black gold .going to get gunslinger and a few more. Much respect to you too. Gu much love and if I start to breed myself I can only hope to do it as nice as you .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Yeah it is unless (jj) he can focus and get his gear in line
> Too many crosses too many Males
> Narrow it down focus on the main line up
> I've been reading for a while (2am)
> ...


This is where if I can find some outstanding plants out of jjs stock I have then cross them to my mr nice hazes then we will have some good stock for people to play with


----------



## SensiPuff (May 8, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ya know. I really love Greenpoint Seeds, the work you're doing, the deals, and outstanding customer service. I know its not for me to say, but I think you're doing yourself a huge disservice by mudding up another breeders thread.
> JMHO.


Mudding up is just a load of shit sorry. What gu said is the truth. He's part of the community, he serves all of us well with primo genetics at appropriate prices. Who the fuck want a to pay top dawg seeds 300 dollars for a pack of beans that you might find dank in, but most likely not cause it's been so ibreed and whatnot. As has been discussed in the last few posts. Is there fire to be found in jjs gear? Yes, but you have a better chance in gus gear now imho. And for a better price. Not to mention top dawg crew is never posting on any forums I know of. What a lad.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 8, 2017)

Maybe jj could come explain to us what his future goals are with the company. Oh wait... He's just hail Mary crossing anything he can to see what pops up to charge us big bucks for .


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 8, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Mudding up is just a load of shit sorry. What gu said is the truth. He's part of the community, he serves all of us well with primo genetics at appropriate prices. Who the fuck want a to pay top dawg seeds 300 dollars for a pack of beans that you might find dank in, but most likely not cause it's been so ibreed and whatnot. As has been discussed in the last few posts. Is there fire to be found in jjs gear? Yes, but you have a better chance in gus gear now imho. And for a better price. Not to mention top dawg crew is never posting on any forums I know of. What a lad.



Its not a load of shit. And anyone that reads back thru these pages knows I've had my fair share of "issues" with JJs gear. I've run a few of JJs strains and I'm running Gu~s and JJs both right now. You aren't posting a single thing that isn't already known! Its no secret Gu is absolutely killing it. He doesn't need to crown himself. His customers will do it for him.

I'm just posting my opinion regarding the individual threads (which Gu emailed me regarding and posted* his reasons* for leaving that post here. (judging by the responses...he was absolutely right on the money, LOL) I'll just leave it at that. If he wants to come back and posts about his intentions behind it that's up to him to do.

My point was simple really. Humility goes along fucking way in this game. Besides, most people are sick to death of breeders beefs....but I guess there will always be those that relish in the drama. It is what it is. Carry on.....


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Yeah it is unless (jj) he can focus and get his gear in line
> Too many crosses too many Males
> Narrow it down focus on the main line up
> I've been reading for a while (2am)
> ...


Loompa would be able to do good with chems . Yeti fuel is expected to be a champ


SensiPuff said:


> Mudding up is just a load of shit sorry. What gu said is the truth. He's part of the community, he serves all of us well with primo genetics at appropriate prices. Who the fuck want a to pay top dawg seeds 300 dollars for a pack of beans that you might find dank in, but most likely not cause it's been so ibreed and whatnot. As has been discussed in the last few posts. Is there fire to be found in jjs gear? Yes, but you have a better chance in gus gear now imho. And for a better price. Not to mention top dawg crew is never posting on any forums I know of. What a lad.


From my understanding in topdawg seeds every female is a keeper . Gus also is using the same stardawg jj has. Not exactly the same because its all about selection. Im sure jjs stardawg male is outstanding too . What about his new grow operation . How good is his rooms .also.jjs gear costs more because of the seedbanks taxing the hell out of it . 300 a pack is mostly from seedsherenow . Greedy seedbank . With greenpoint you get them straight from gu . . Do a side by side grow of 3 chems and black gold . They are both stardawg x onycd . But 3 chems is stardawg female and black gold is stardawg male . Still do a side by side and compair. Also do nyc chem vs copper chem and sourdawg 3.0 vs dynamite diesel . Then we will have a better idea of how the products compair . Also money mikes ld I95 vs gp knight rider . Can anyone do these . Get me 3 chems and I can do at least one . Then copper chem and I can do the other . Sourdawg will be better than dynamite diesel I think so do that vs yeti fuel . Loompa is pretty good too .


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 8, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Loompa would be able to do good with chems . Yeti fuel is expected to be a champ
> 
> From my understanding in topdawg seeds every female is a keeper . Gus also is using the same stardawg jj has. Not exactly the same because its all about selection. Im sure jjs stardawg male is outstanding too . What about his new grow operation . How good is his rooms .also.jjs gear costs more because of the seedbanks taxing the hell out of it . 300 a pack is mostly from seedsherenow . Greedy seedbank . With greenpoint you get them straight from gu . . Do a side by side grow of 3 chems and black gold . They are both stardawg x onycd . But 3 chems is stardawg female and black gold is stardawg male . Still do a side by side and compair. Also do nyc chem vs copper chem and sourdawg 3.0 vs dynamite diesel . Then we will have a better idea of how the products compair . Also money mikes ld I95 vs gp knight rider . Can anyone do these . Get me 3 chems and I can do at least one . Then copper chem and I can do the other . Sourdawg will be better than dynamite diesel I think so do that vs yeti fuel . Loompa is pretty good too .


This is why I'm running most of this stuff side by side. The Guava D I decided to run alone so I could have a real good look at it. So far its showing a LOT of promise. Still vegging and it absolutely reeks!! Enough that I may even keep a male or two for future chucks. It might even make up for the shit I dealt with running JJs Star Kush...maybe. 

So far the Inner Eye and Copper Chem are the only ones neck and neck. Similar genetics but still different. 

I'm confident I'll find keepers in most of these.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 9, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> This is why I'm running most of this stuff side by side. The Guava D I decided to run alone so I could have a real good look at it. So far its showing a LOT of promise. Still vegging and it absolutely reeks!! Enough that I may even keep a male or two for future chucks. It might even make up for the shit I dealt with running JJs Star Kush...maybe.
> 
> So far the Inner Eye and Copper Chem are the only ones neck and neck. Similar genetics but still different.
> 
> I'm confident I'll find keepers in most of these.


I want that inner eye and copper chem and guava big time


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 9, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> lol. I feel like I missed some juicy Drama.
> 
> I'm lookin at the California Cannon, any general-ish timeline for a restock on those?


The thing is gus started his seed company off of jj . Without jj then gp would not be where it is today . He should be thanking jj whenever he can . And im pretty sure that jj has some more strains that gus wish he had . Gus says his black gold is the chem grail. Then jj I responsible for that . Top dawg seeds is still king


----------



## Vato_504 (May 9, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> The thing is gus started his seed company off of jj . Without jj then gp would not be where it is today . He should be thanking jj whenever he can . And im pretty sure that jj has some more strains that gus wish he had . Gus says his black gold is the chem grail. Then jj I responsible for that . Top dawg seeds is still king


Who did JJ start his company off? Do you know Gu's first strains he released? What strain he got from JJ?


----------



## CannaBruh (May 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Who did JJ start his company off? Do you know Gu's first strains he released? What strain he got from JJ?


Sensi Seed co + bag seed find


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 9, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Sensi Seed co + bag seed find


And sensi seeds.bought out neviles stock . They all started off of nevile


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Who did JJ start his company off? Do you know Gu's first strains he released? What strain he got from JJ?


What are gu s first strains he released. And im talking about his chem claims and he got that from jj


----------



## Vato_504 (May 9, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> What are gu s first strains he released. And im talking about his chem claims and he got that from jj


I'm asking you do you know what he got from JJ?


----------



## naiveCon (May 9, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> The thing is gus started his seed company off of jj . Without jj then gp would not be where it is today . He should be thanking jj whenever he can . And im pretty sure that jj has some more strains that gus wish he had . Gus says his black gold is the chem grail. Then jj I responsible for that . Top dawg seeds is still king


 The majority of new companies started today and in the past are from employees breaking off and going out on their own.
It is a benefit to the Consumer, as it brings fresh ideas, new innovation and better values.

Who wins ?? We the people


----------



## chemphlegm (May 9, 2017)

and now anyone can take one or more of gu's or topdawgs gear and call it whatever the fukk they want. nobody can prove it, most consumers dont care. its like a soap opera among rock stars.

oh, yeah, I announced that I was the second dude that got the same bag of chems at the concert with a few beans. I rediscovered them in a couch and three germ'd. I _double crossed_ them with a secret cultivar I found at Snoop dogs fence at a party and created a whole new funk. they're going to be real fire, you'll see, real fire, yep.
stay tuned for my new releases.....
FTW !!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 9, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> From my understanding in topdawg seeds every female is a keeper . Gus also is using the same stardawg jj has. Not exactly the same because its all about selection. Im sure jjs stardawg male is outstanding too .


From the looks of this information on seedfinder, JJ and Gu use a different Stardawg from one another.


----------



## Gu~ (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Head (May 9, 2017)

Gu~ said:


>


----------



## Gu~ (May 9, 2017)

Erin bought the pack of seeds my stardawg came from. 2010-2011 release
It was actually given to a dispensary in Boulder (Green Dream I think)
They ran the pack of seeds and kept males for seed production.
They used the male I have on a few different strains and liked what they saw out of the the hybrids from this male but discontinued making seeds and gave the male back to the original seed pack owner, Erin or Ee$2.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 9, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Erin bought the pack of seeds my stardawg came from. 2010-2011 release
> It was actually given to a dispensary in Boulder (Green Dream I think)
> They ran the pack of seeds and kept males for seed production.
> They used the male I have on a few different strains and liked what they saw out of the the hybrids from this male but discontinued making seeds and gave the male back to the original seed pack owner, Erin or Ee$2.


So the Erin dude gave you Stardawg?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 9, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Erin bought the pack of seeds my stardawg came from. 2010-2011 release
> It was actually given to a dispensary in Boulder (Green Dream I think)
> They ran the pack of seeds and kept males for seed production.
> They used the male I have on a few different strains and liked what they saw out of the the hybrids from this male but discontinued making seeds and gave the male back to the original seed pack owner, Erin or Ee$2.


Green Dream is legit. My friend who works there basically told me this same story a few years back. It's cool to see the story confirmed.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 9, 2017)

@Gu~ I'm not sure how accurate Seed finders information is? Looking at the lineage presented by Seed finder it looks like you outcrossed Stardawg to Tres Dawg and then backcrossed your F1 progeny back to Stardawg twice.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 9, 2017)

anyone else get a tad excited with the thought of a TD/GP venture? am I romanticizing that possibility or is that indeed the context of that message?

Gu is bringing some heat, if you follow sackmasta on IG dood slays

I would like to imagine a Corey x Stardawg (GPS) pairing  to start things off


----------



## Vato_504 (May 9, 2017)

JJ don't have shit to wanna collaborate with. By killing off his males he watered down his stock. That's why he's chucking like the rest of these breeders now. Gu would be doing hisself a disservice especially after all the shit JJ talked about him on social media. Isn't it amazing how many people making better shit with old JJ stock that he don't even have anymore.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 9, 2017)

I never hear this shit in the tomato breeding forums


----------



## chemphlegm (May 9, 2017)

people were breeding cannabis much longer than any of those guys put together.

someone grew the buds that made the seeds that someone else named chemdog. that person got no credit .
he got his seeds somewhere too. Maybe from a field somewhere. 
I find seeds in my bud once in awhile, Ima gonna start naming them, selling them on amazon and ebay even.
I invented them, who wants to hate on this _breeder_ bitches?


----------



## naiveCon (May 9, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I never hear this shit in the tomato breeding forums


 lol...you do see it in the hot pepper forums

Its heavy competition to bring the hottest peppers just like bringing the best weed !!


----------



## chemphlegm (May 9, 2017)

people protect their flower hybrids all the time.
If I was a serious breeder I'd put my cash up for the
dna swipe, lock it down and own the gem. when they suspect someone else is making an exact copy
have it tested and go to court. that would excite social media for sure.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 9, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> people were breeding cannabis much longer than any of those guys put together.
> 
> someone grew the buds that made the seeds that someone else named chemdog. that person got no credit .


Preach!


----------



## naiveCon (May 9, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> people protect their flower hybrids all the time.
> If I was a serious bredder I'd put my cash up for the
> dna swipe, lock it down and own the gem. when they suspect someone else is making an exact copy
> have it tested and go to court. that would excite social media for sure.


 This is getting into Monsanto territory


----------



## chemphlegm (May 9, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> This is getting into Monsanto territory


but its not reserved for them fortunately.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 9, 2017)

Say somebody correct me if I'm wrong. I only been in this shit for a short time but before weed found its way to mainstream and social media breeders wasn't trying to act like rockstars right?


----------



## naiveCon (May 9, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> but its not reserved for them fortunately.


 No, but it's probably inevitable that someone will come along at some point and try locking down some genetics....


----------



## Mr.Head (May 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Say somebody correct me if I'm wrong. I only been in this shit for a short time but before weed found its way to mainstream and social media breeders wasn't trying to act like rockstars right?


It's always been the same. High Times Cannabis Cups are 150% about the rockstar persona and trying to make these breeders into celebrities. 

Before social media like instagram etc.etc. it was magazines and forums.


----------



## morgwar (May 9, 2017)

Breeders were low profile didn't want anyone knowing who they were or where they grew, good practice even in a legal environment! 
It was all about the dealer,


----------



## chemphlegm (May 9, 2017)

bin reading high times since I was a kid and they been showcasing these cats forever, fake names, fake noses but still, they were well known in their circles. highly doubt any of them had much cash as a result- chicks, dope, bananas, and beer, just the essentials probably.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm asking you do you know what he got from JJ?


Yeah he got the.stardawg and onycd.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 9, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Yeah he got the.stardawg and onycd.


Lol yea go do your homework man. Stop believing what you see in these forums and social media.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm asking you do you know what he got from JJ?


Yeah he got the.stardawg and onycd. 


Vato_504 said:


> JJ don't have shit to wanna collaborate with. By killing off his males he watered down his stock. That's why he's chucking like the rest of these breeders now. Gu would be doing hisself a disservice especially after all the shit JJ talked about him on social media. Isn't it amazing how many people making better shit with old JJ stock that he don't even have anymore.


Then you cant blame noone but jj for loosing.his.males


----------



## Vato_504 (May 9, 2017)

Can you show me a cross where he used a onycd male.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Lol yea go do your homework man. Stop believing what you see in these forums and social media.


I never said jj gave it to him. Thats what he has thats jjs gear originally. The stardawg and onycd are topdawg creations are they not


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Can you show me a cross where he used a onycd male.


The onycd is a female the stardawg male . Black gold


----------



## chemphlegm (May 9, 2017)

where do I get me some of dat Black Gold ?


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 9, 2017)

Oregongreenseed


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Say somebody correct me if I'm wrong. I only been in this shit for a short time but before weed found its way to mainstream and social media breeders wasn't trying to act like rockstars right?


Most of the legit breeders are still underground and for the most part it will always stay that way. Don't get me wrong there are some people doing good work but no one is really working and developing new stable lines because it takes so many years to do. The breeders who are still developing the stable lines are usually doing it for themselves and others in their area and not trying to make a name or dollar off the situation.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 9, 2017)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Most of the legit breeders are still underground and for the most part it will always stay that way. Don't get me wrong there are some people doing good work but no one is really working and developing new stable lines because it takes so many years to do. The breeders who are still developing the stable lines are usually doing it for themselves and others in their area and not trying to make a name or dollar off the situation.


Thats true. Practice like this is where the chemdog originally came from .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 9, 2017)

Im not trying to discredit any breeder . Greenpoint is on point with there crosses and the specail stardawg male they have is all about selection. Im sure jj can find something very similar he has the stock and im sure he has personal stock that not to many people know about. I can tell early in veg that his plants are specail and there are a few of his nyc og and stsrdawg 91 that have frost on the leaves and this is in veg . If they are male than how good of a male will they make . Im not a breeder but when it comes to growing my skill are up to par with many top breeders . I always produce product of the highest quality . Iv grown some mr nice g13 haze that compares to anything out there and im sure my chems will be top notch like to the point where people wont be able to tell the difference if jj himself grew it .​


----------



## chemphlegm (May 9, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Oregongreenseed



thanks, but goshdammit ! cash or money orders. 

Gu can do it right why cant every one else


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 9, 2017)

Money order . They are legit . Also that gunslinger is fire copper chem too


----------



## chemphlegm (May 9, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Money order . They are legit . Also that gunslinger is fire copper chem too


I know they're legit. I never sent blank MO or cash in the mail, aint going to start now. bummer, but why wouldnt they just do it the gu way? seems silly otherwise, huge market share loss.


----------



## morgwar (May 9, 2017)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Most of the legit breeders are still underground and for the most part it will always stay that way. Don't get me wrong there are some people doing good work but no one is really working and developing new stable lines because it takes so many years to do. The breeders who are still developing the stable lines are usually doing it for themselves and others in their area and not trying to make a name or dollar off the situation.


That sounds like fun! 
Sign me up breeders anonymous 
I want nothing to do with the wwf shenanigans just work thier strains until theyre my strains chuck some pollen here and there and trade with my buds


----------



## chemphlegm (May 9, 2017)

how about a collective (seller)of anon breeders making fire?


----------



## morgwar (May 9, 2017)

The problem with Chem is it isn't being worked, just crossed and back crossed
You can breed out abnormalities and recessive traits f2 or f3 isn't good enough
I'm going back to basics


----------



## chemphlegm (May 9, 2017)

*BA SEEDS *
*I Pity The Fool Who Aint Gettin' Some Now!*
*




*brought to you by BA Breeders Anonymous


----------



## chemphlegm (May 9, 2017)

morgwar said:


> The problem with Chem is it isn't being worked, just crossed and back crossed
> You can breed out abnormalities and recessive traits f2 or f3 isn't good enough
> I'm going back to basics


I'm working 'em buddy


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 9, 2017)

Norther California is where this is happening the most and has been for a really long time. When I lived there each County would have there local stuff and each town with in the different counties had stuff you would only find in those towns and for the most part was exclusive.


----------



## kona gold (May 9, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Yeah it is unless (jj) he can focus and get his gear in line
> Too many crosses too many Males
> Narrow it down focus on the main line up
> I've been reading for a while (2am)
> ...


I like his breeding style very much.
He is progressing with each generation. 
ONYCD, Sour Dawg 3.0, Mango Nigerian Skunk,3og's. #1.
All insane! 
And some very fine Chem examples.
I don't know why some bad posts? 
Hard to select keepers though, all are top shelf and very consistent. 
A little high on the male side, but that's to be expected.
When you breed with dynamite genetics, and when your focus is on progression and improvement, not on male/female ratios.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 10, 2017)

kona gold said:


> I like his breeding style very much.
> He is progressing with each generation.
> ONYCD, Sour Dawg 3.0, Mango Nigerian Skunk,3og's. #1.
> All insane!
> ...


Besides having a tip top room with all resources needed being provided, what measures can a breeder take to 
alter their male/female seed run ?
like my pack of XXX being all males....whats up with that? I can say I never got a pack of all fems when regs were ordered.


----------



## morgwar (May 10, 2017)

When you get a pack of solid males,
You didn't get all males.
it means halF of them switched to full male
This happened to one oF my blue dreams after a power outage froze my house
Was a girl but changed immediately
Not a single fem pistol all shriveled away replaced with balls
I'm gonna run some jj gear just like gu,
4 strains after this run
I'll give em the Pepsi challenge


----------



## chemphlegm (May 10, 2017)

morgwar said:


> When you get a pack of solid males,
> You didn't get all males.
> it means halF of them switched to full male
> This happened to one oF my blue dreams after a power outage froze my house
> ...



I love ya morg, but you are mistaken. chromos dont change in a seed or our plant. male or female genetic coding is set in place long before we ever see the seed. boys are always boys and girls are always genetically girls, perhaps showing some male expressions, but it doesnt change.
some sellers have dropped a fem seed and replaced it mistakenly with a reg seed of maybe. 

old timers still pray over their seeds with red lights, pikachoo cards and candles, but chromos dont change in the seed. 
xoxoxyxy


----------



## morgwar (May 10, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I love ya morg, but you are mistaken. chromos dont change in a seed or our plant. male or female genetic coding is set in place long before we ever see the seed. boys are always boys and girls are always genetically girls, perhaps showing some male expressions, but it doesnt change.
> some sellers have dropped a fem seed and replaced it mistakenly with a reg seed of maybe.
> 
> old timers still pray over their seeds with red lights, pikachoo cards and candles, but chromos dont change in the seed.
> xoxoxyxy


Respect my friend and your right Xx XY doesn't change but this plant can make Xx pollen 
Cannabis hermie fems Can present as solid males even with Xx chromosomes seeding females for totally fem seed production
The chromosomes don't change but the organs are determined by hormones
And if the female plant is genetically damaged it may only be able to produce male organs 
That produce fem pollen


----------



## morgwar (May 10, 2017)

For an experiment one could take a known seed stable female plant
Spray the whole thing down with silver
And it will present as entirely male
The chromosomes don't change but the silver blocks the female hormones
It's still female but has balls
Kinda like Barbra Streisand or Janet reno
Lol
It is possible to get a sack of males statistically but it's More likely that a couple are females playing the crying game


----------



## chemphlegm (May 10, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Respect my friend and your right Xx XY doesn't change but this plant can make Xx pollen
> Cannabis hermie fems Can present as solid males even with Xx chromosomes seeding females for totally fem seed production
> The chromosomes don't change but the organs are determined by hormones
> And if the female plant is genetically damaged it may only be able to produce male organs
> That produce fem pollen


although I have never seen a genetically fem mj plant show _all_ male parts I believe this expression can happen.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 10, 2017)

morgwar said:


> For an experiment one could take a known seed stable female plant
> Spray the whole thing down with silver
> And it will present as entirely male
> The chromosomes don't change but the silver blocks the female hormones
> ...


I've done that and seen an obvious female plant showing massive male parts, but still saw fem parts too. decided to stop playing with magic I dont understand(indian in the cupboard)


----------



## kona gold (May 10, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Besides having a tip top room with all resources needed being provided, what measures can a breeder take to
> alter their male/female seed run ?
> like my pack of XXX being all males....whats up with that? I can say I never got a pack of all fems when regs were ordered.


That's a good question.
You would really have to put time into that area. Would require testing of females of this trait, combined with multiple


chemphlegm said:


> Besides having a tip top room with all resources needed being provided, what measures can a breeder take to
> alter their male/female seed run ?
> like my pack of XXX being all males....whats up with that? I can say I never got a pack of all fems when regs were ordered.


That's a tough one. Because with this style of breeding you are not really bxing, you progressing.
So it is an unknown to jj
And it seems like those really elite genetics have a higher number of males in my experience.
But what your asking is an extensive program.
Best place I would start, is with your best healthiest girl, with all you want, and you want her to be the strongest most dominant in expressions.
Then I would take your most female looking male. You know one that is compact and not too stretchy.
And see what follows.
You could also hit her with a few males of the same variety and see if any express this trait.
But then its all uphill. Your gonna have vto pop a lot of beans. Then when you find that one, your gonna have to work it generationally.

You could also do as @morgwar suggested.
Fem your best one, take those beans and hit it with same strain male, then see how that goes.
Or you could try to find a male that is like 90% male, and produces very few female pistals, but who knows what might happen in that direction.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 10, 2017)

kona gold said:


> That's a good question.
> You would really have to put time into that area. Would require testing of females of this trait, combined with multiple
> 
> 
> ...


I've no intention of doing this but thats exactly what I would do if I was going to, hunt for desired expressions.

on the occasion I need a seed I let a branch go past its harvest date and a few fingers appear, I use the pollen from these to make my fem seeds. never had issue with that natural route.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2017)

Love all the breeder talk but this thread is in some serious need of some Top Dawg 

Guava D (and my little Comfrey plant....amazing leaves to top dress ROLS with) 


Either 2OGs or Citron City. Gonna have to search through these pics and hope I can catch a label in the pic.

 


Some of that variegation that shows up from time to time
 

White Dawg (Potent but I didn't really like the taste so I moved on)





I've got a few more on this SD card somewhere. A few Tre Kush, Citron City, 2OGs, Fam Funk, etc. I'll have a closer look when I finish the winter clean up in the veg/bloom rooms. Judging by the dirt spilled on the floor I could probably just toss a handful of seeds in there and let em go, lol.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 11, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Love all the breeder talk but this thread is in some serious need of some Top Dawg
> 
> Guava D (and my little Comfrey plant....amazing leaves to top dress ROLS with)View attachment 3940560
> View attachment 3940556
> ...


What are you supposed to do about the leaf variegation


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> What are you supposed to do about the leaf variegation


I don't do anything about it really. It tends to show up from time to time with certain chems. Some say add a little cal-mag but I grow in ROLS so I just let em go. Though it should be noted my soil could be "slightly" hot as I'd made some adjustments and IME chems do NOT like hot soil, heavy ferts, or too much nitrogen.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 11, 2017)

@Tangerine_ what did you think of Citron City?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2017)

I grew that one awhile ago and the best one was more lemony than citrus/tangerine/orangey. Like Lemon Head candy. I vaguely remember it because my fam really liked it. The other was kinda sharp like spice/haze/pepper with a just a touch of citrus. I only ended up with 2 females out of the whole pack but all in all both girls were solid, easy to grow and easy to trim.

In an attempt to hunt for those terps with similar potency I'm going to give DVGs Grand OG and Citrus Farmer a try in my next line up.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 11, 2017)

I've run one pheno I found a few times but am about to let it go after I finish flowering these last 2 I just flipped. I still have more of the pack to go through, but Mine was strong citrus smell but more diesel flavored with citrus undertones. 

Definitely easy to grow, but I didn't find it to be an easy trim. I've played around with medium, running it in DWC and organic soil and the soil produced the superior product. Also played around with pull date and 70 seems to be the day. May take one of these 2 out to 77. Was just curious about your experience as I am the only grower I know, until today, that has run that Top Dog strain.


----------



## morgwar (May 11, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't do anything about it really. It tends to show up from time to time with certain chems. Some say add a little cal-mag but I grow in ROLS so I just let em go. Though it should be noted my soil could be "slightly" hot as I'd made some adjustments and IME chems do NOT like hot soil, heavy ferts, or too much nitrogen.


Hey if your interested in veregation, here's a link to an article on it from my Alma mater NDSU
https://www.ndsu.edu/pubweb/~mcclean/plsc431/maternal/maternal2.htm

It a pears That veregation can only be inherited from the mother plant it uses a four o'clock as the example plant,

I know the original chems had this trait so, more evidence of legit pedegre, not that there was doubt


----------



## chemphlegm (May 11, 2017)

be nice if the cats would come in and do some 'splainin on the matter


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 11, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> be nice if the cats would come in and do some 'splainin on the matter


I have a question . With clones I usually do clones in rockwell cubes in a tray with a dome . Spray the clones till roots show then water the cube . Pretty much the conventional method . This works fine and I get 100 percent success with it. In a old high times mag that I dont have anymore it talked about a method that you dip the clone in root gel and then put it into a cup with moist promix in it with no drain holes . With this method you dont need a dome or to spray the cuts . Do you know abything about that method how well it works . Im thinking it might save me some time .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 11, 2017)

I


morgwar said:


> Hey if your interested in veregation, here's a link to an article on it from my Alma mater NDSU
> https://www.ndsu.edu/pubweb/~mcclean/plsc431/maternal/maternal2.htm
> 
> It a pears That veregation can only be inherited from the mother plant it uses a four o'clock as the example plant,
> ...


 Have some too and I did up my calmag .its shows a little from time to time but if its not hurting them then I have no problems with it


----------



## chemphlegm (May 11, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I have a question . With clones I usually do clones in rockwell cubes in a tray with a dome . Spray the clones till roots show then water the cube . Pretty much the conventional method . This works fine and I get 100 percent success with it. In a old high times mag that I dont have anymore it talked about a method that you dip the clone in root gel and then put it into a cup with moist promix in it with no drain holes . With this method you dont need a dome or to spray the cuts . Do you know abything about that method how well it works . Im thinking it might save me some time .


I can share what i do. cut, scrape, clonex dip, stab into wet rapid rooter/rockwool mist once, dome until i see roots and water the cube when dry


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2017)

I can share what I do too. 

When I cut clones from mother plants I do exactly like chems method because I'm familiar with the strain by then and I can do whole trays. I highly rec this method for 95-100% success rate.

For the new stuff I run I use an aero cloner (its in one of those pics). 

For me, its just easier to keep track of things with the colored collars and it shaves a couple of days off but the biggest pro from it are the masses of white roots. You can also take larger cuttings or the tops without worry. It is kind of a hassle though and its one more damn thing to plug in so I don't use it as often as I use the rooter plugs. If you decide to go with an aero cloner check the DIY threads and tutorials on YT. You can build them relatively easy.


Oh and I only foliar spay with Aloe/kelp/fulvics once well rooted in veg. I don't spray clones at all just the inside of the dome if needed.
HTH


----------



## morgwar (May 12, 2017)

Excuse my ignorance but what's the story on "the white" the search function is very odd, and all I get is bro static on google!
Is this a chem or an outcross, and with what?


----------



## CannaBruh (May 12, 2017)

search for Krome's "The White"


----------



## SensiPuff (May 13, 2017)

The white seems to add a nice level of frost to anything it crosses into, without dominating the cross. I see a lot of breeders using it, like relentless. From what I've grown I can say I like it in crosses. But the white all on it's own is like taking an oxi, a gentle relaxing ride to bed. Not very psychoactive in my experience.
I have no clue about genetics on it tho sorry


----------



## CannaBruh (May 13, 2017)

I held it, it's nice, would look done before 50 and would be ready enough at 56. The flavor was Italian soup or some Italian spices, maybe even a bit oniony. It makes very photogenic flowers that appear white from the densely packed trichs.Very limited stretch in flower and it crosses well to other strains but it might smother some favorite flavors. For instance, it can swamp the nice OG flavors if you like those lemons and limes, it can add some dirty oniony kick to those while bringing up the frost level and bringing down flower times (ideally)


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 13, 2017)

@CannaBruh you describe smell and flavor profiles quite accurately. Not exactly favorable terps but The White sure does bring on frost like no other. Its especially beautiful ontop of the pink/purple/black hues some varieties take on.
Even with the foul terps, I'm thankful to Krome for spreading this beauty around so freely.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (May 14, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't do anything about it really. It tends to show up from time to time with certain chems. Some say add a little cal-mag but I grow in ROLS so I just let em go. Though it should be noted my soil could be "slightly" hot as I'd made some adjustments and IME chems do NOT like hot soil, heavy ferts, or too much nitrogen.


Check and see if these variegated chems, all have "chem d" might help answer something or explain it


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 15, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> The white seems to add a nice level of frost to anything it crosses into, without dominating the cross. I see a lot of breeders using it, like relentless. From what I've grown I can say I like it in crosses. But the white all on it's own is like taking an oxi, a gentle relaxing ride to bed. Not very psychoactive in my experience.
> I have no clue about genetics on it tho sorry


Are you sure you are growing out Kromes White. whats the name of the cross you are growing..


----------



## SensiPuff (May 15, 2017)

What do you think I'm growing? White widow? Haha
Elmers glue by relentless
Ghost train haze x the white - Unity seeds
Haven't grown the white, but I've gotten it from a couple rec clinics in colo before. Ime the high has been rather blah. Chems hit me much harder


----------



## SensiPuff (May 15, 2017)

Honestly what a cock juggler way to come about it. You could have said in my experience the white has been different in this way
But instead your are trying to attack me with a degrading question. Do you even lift bro


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 15, 2017)

Does anyone know about 3 ogs #1 . Is it really loompas underdog og in it .


----------



## The_regular_grow (May 15, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Does anyone know about 3 ogs #1 . Is it really loompas underdog og in it .


Yes, 3 OG's #1 is-Loompa's Underdawg OG (F) x 2 OGs (M)

2 OG's is Triangle Kush (F) x Tahoe/Tres Dawg (M)


----------



## chemphlegm (May 15, 2017)

The_regular_grow said:


> Yes, 3 OG's #1 is-Loompa's Underdawg OG (F) x 2 OGs (M)
> 
> 2 OG's is Triangle Kush (F) x Tahoe/Tres Dawg (M)



...to the best of the breeders' knowledge


----------



## Cletus clem (May 16, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> be nice if the cats would come in and do some 'splainin on the matter


Speakin of splainin' i saw you mention in a diff thread the other day getting some herms on top dawg gear. Im running super stardawg 2.0, popped the whole pack and got 3 females. #2, #10 & #11. Cloned them all and flowered the moms. #2 & 10 shot several male flowers on lower growth around week 3/4. Nothing on 11 seemingly. Currently flowering the clones, 2 #10s, 1 #11 and 1 #2. #2 showed 1 male flower, removed before it devoloped enough and a couple on the #10s, same scenario. These are being gone over top to bottom every day. Day 53 found nanners on upper growth and several seeds up top!  Im guessing these are a lost cause, sucks, if they didnt fill up with seed and fuck everything else they would be beautiful! I hear whispers of this happening with top dawg gear. Is this worth saying something about or just luck of the draw?


----------



## chemphlegm (May 16, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Speakin of splainin' i saw you mention in a diff thread the other day getting some herms on top dawg gear. Im running super stardawg 2.0, popped the whole pack and got 3 females. #2, #10 & #11. Cloned them all and flowered the moms. #2 & 10 shot several male flowers on lower growth around week 3/4. Nothing on 11 seemingly. Currently flowering the clones, 2 #10s, 1 #11 and 1 #2. #2 showed 1 male flower, removed before it devoloped enough and a couple on the #10s, same scenario. These are being gone over top to bottom every day. Day 53 found nanners on upper growth and several seeds up top!  Im guessing these are a lost cause, sucks, if they didnt fill up with seed and fuck everything else they would be beautiful! I hear whispers of this happening with top dawg gear. Is this worth saying something about or just luck of the draw?


if you can get to jj I'd mention it, but he knows. I only have one line of tres2 (?) that was confused. lasted a whole day after I noticed. I treated every topdawg gear I had for fear. I see no issues now. the funk from tres2 and sister city is over the top for me, exactly what I seek every day of my life. 

day 53 is worth managing confusion imo. you almost done, pic nanners off, enjoy the seeds, get a bottle of Reverse asap.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 16, 2017)

same shit happened to an ix

it runs well enough without too much stress but too heavy nutes or weak light and lowers will spit bananas from calyx bract, and in severe stress will ball out from top flowers but only sporadically. Wicked sticky peppery chem, not very loud but the profile is right

NYC cookie that was looking pretty turdly but has since picked up some vigor in the stretch, smells more chemmy than cookie, a good sign


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 16, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> same shit happened to an ix
> 
> it runs well enough without too much stress but too heavy nutes or weak light and lowers will spit bananas from calyx bract, and in severe stress will ball out from top flowers but only sporadically. Wicked sticky peppery chem, not very loud but the profile is right
> 
> NYC cookie that was looking pretty turdly but has since picked up some vigor in the stretch, smells more chemmy than cookie, a good sign


I have yet to find a female in NYC Cookie. 4 for 4 males.

I think I am probably done giving JJ money. Going to run what I still have.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 16, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I have yet to find a female in NYC Cookie. 4 for 4 males.
> 
> I think I am probably done giving JJ money. Going to run what I still have.


structure wise it's not going to stick around, no cuts or you'd be welcome to it


----------



## Cletus clem (May 16, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I have yet to find a female in NYC Cookie. 4 for 4 males.
> 
> I think I am probably done giving JJ money. Going to run what I still have.


That does suck, but that could end up making up over a whole pack. Probably the main reason i just pop a whole pack. (Though i do look forward to sifting through females!) past 2 packs (bodhi gear mind you) 8/12 on more cowbell 2/11 appy superskunk. Luck of the draw. 1 keeper worth the price of a pack Imo. So long as they dont up n sprout the ol' cock n ballz.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 16, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Faggot


Look Here you Little Hoe Made N**ga. Don't Get in your feelings. 

Relentless white... 

Don't know about his

But Og raskals White Crosses are Good.
WhiteDawg is good from JJ-Nyc.

I asked who you genetics. Not every breeder is the same and you mentioned.
Unity seeds hahahaha
and Relentless.. I have nothing to say on him (bad).

Keep growing what You will NEVER have access too..

I would have probably Gifted you some of these ORIGINAL beans but you're 'HOE'made..




White Blue Power Sin City..
Every White cross from Og raskal
White Eskimoe from Illuminati.

Next time name real Breeders who use The White. 

You dont even have pictures to prove what you "claim you have".. 

Rant Done and back to Topdawg... 

Don't worry a pic of Double White Dawg will be here soon enough..

If you had access to Real Genetics and the white you would have had Raskals or a cut from Krome Lame..


----------



## CannaBruh (May 16, 2017)

10:1 says Ink had the white before Raskal  ...hell I might have had it before Raskal

It's really good but I'd agree that chems smash it in potency, the terps on it and the frost are unique and not common and the early flowering is appealing, it's super photogenic, but the effects weren't anything I'd spend my life chasing

white dawg is what's up, wouldn't mind finding a hidden pack of dawg's waltz somewhere either


----------



## Vato_504 (May 16, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Look Here you Little Hoe Made N**ga. Don't Get in your feelings.
> 
> Relentless white...
> 
> ...


Light working with that fire stand back.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 16, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Light working with that fire stand back.


but for people to get something like this today from JJ is more of a crap shoot it seems than days those were available

Gu is honestly imo a better gamble not just the prices but the consistency it seems from the male being used. As far as I know, it's one solid male killing it consistently, yet to be seen personally but optimistic for sure. With the TD potential is in there but it's an expensive gamble, and crickets for customer service or any hope of any kind of forum love.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 16, 2017)

when geek mike got dogged by jj for cracking herms, i lost respect for the brand.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 16, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> structure wise it's not going to stick around, no cuts or you'd be welcome to it


I appreciate that. You are welcome to the rest of my pack to hunt thru. I wont get back to them for at least 12 months. I know you will send me cut if you find a keeper.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 16, 2017)

So reports of lots of herms from topdawg . And more males in the packs . I knew it must of been too good to be true . Should I just give up on them now or try to finish up the run


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 17, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> So reports of lots of herms from topdawg . And more males in the packs . I knew it must of been too good to be true . Should I just give up on them now or try to finish up the run


Have you seen any hermies on your plant?
Finish the run...Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 17, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> So reports of lots of herms from topdawg . And more males in the packs . I knew it must of been too good to be true . Should I just give up on them now or try to finish up the run


You're already invested at this point. I agree, finish the run but with a sharp eye.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 17, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Have you seen any hermies on your plant?
> Finish the run...Hope it goes well for you.


I will . I hope all goes well too thank you


----------



## Slimjimham (May 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> star og, stardawg 4, 91, IV, stardawg sister, super stardawg, superstardawg2, trestardawg-, 2 sister, og, haze, 4, kush, all of the underdawgs, all the 3 og's, and 92 dud, 92 star,chem og, chem haze, chemdbx3, city hoe, daydreamer. prolly a few I missed.
> 
> currently running Gu's hybrids with great anticipation.
> stardawg sister is notably original, city hoe is great, daydreamer exactly like you'd think, I love tresdawgs and stardawgs, corey haim cut being my favorite all time maybe.


Did you have any issues with the star oh?

What was your experience with it?

Thanks


----------



## chemphlegm (May 17, 2017)

I have only little issues with this gear. Not one specifically but as a whole. They seem to be weak in veg and flower, all except this sister line. I do notice a bit of variegation in one line(tres2?) and I saw some sexual confusion one too. 
I got the love for topdawg but truthfully others have done better with his gear and their own hybridizing. Greenline has a male stardawg and its hybrids dont show any of this nonsense somehow. 

I'm culling all but the sister city and tres2 line and replacing with some healthier hybrids I've discovered. I dont babysit any in my room, if she dont like it she gets the phuk out. Stardawg issues could certainly by grower habit issues, but I dont give a shit, none of the others bitch a squeak


----------



## Slimjimham (May 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I have only little issues with this gear. Not one specifically but as a whole. They seem to be weak in veg and flower, all except this sister line. I do notice a bit of variegation in one line(tres2?) and I saw some sexual confusion one too.
> I got the love for topdawg but truthfully others have done better with his gear and their own hybridizing. Greenline has a male stardawg and its hybrids dont show any of this nonsense somehow.
> 
> I'm culling all but the sister city and tres2 line and replacing with some healthier hybrids I've discovered. I dont babysit any in my room, if she dont like it she gets the phuk out. Stardawg issues could certainly by grower habit issues, but I dont give a shit, none of the others bitch a squeak



So just to be clear, did you have any issues with the star og... he said if I can find someone else who experienced star Og hermied he would consider sending me another pack...

Thanks! Just looking for someone else who had star Og hermies, nothing else in the room had issues

And this was the first time running his gear. Was very excited to try but if I'm not given a replacement pack this will be my last time running them until they are proven to me... fucked up several plants with seeds


----------



## CannaBruh (May 17, 2017)

I'd run those seeds


----------



## chemphlegm (May 17, 2017)

Slimjimham said:


> So just to be clear, did you have any issues with the star og... he said if I can find someone else who experienced star Og hermied he would consider sending me another pack...
> 
> Thanks! Just looking for someone else who had star Og hermies, nothing else in the room had issues
> 
> And this was the first time running his gear. Was very excited to try but if I'm not given a replacement pack this will be my last time running them until they are proven to me... fucked up several plants with seeds


no issues with star . I wont grow topdawg without a treatment of Reverse now Its not worth the seeding losses.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 17, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Look Here you Little Hoe Made N**ga. Don't Get in your feelings.
> 
> Relentless white...
> 
> ...


Your crosses are hot trash and so are you, little boy. Take your internet thug ego somewhere else, before you lose your teeth faggot


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> no issues with star . I wont grow topdawg without a treatment of Reverse now Its not worth the seeding losses.


So if you did not treat them you think you would of got herms


----------



## morgwar (May 17, 2017)

If ya wanna grow veggies, ya gotta pull weeds.
It sucks but we're the breeders now, easy street days are over.
The genetics are still fire, but now we gotta work.
Kill the Herm's breed the norms for the sake of the strain.
But also check yourself! I've got 2 black cali king bed sheets I wrap my tent in during flower just in case of pinholes I can't see
Every herm I've got has been my fault, and that's not many, even running dutch crap.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 17, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> So if you did not treat them you think you would of got herms


not sure really. I saw two sexually confused tres 2, that added to the reports across the board of hermies made my decision very easy. I've saved a very unique Tahoe genetics for a lifetime using the treatment one time. this time I treated the two I saw and a day later the balls dried up, and I decided to treat every vegging topdawg I had(dozens). the two I had in flower with balls would were hermies but now one will be a keeper possibly if she performs better than the others.

For the record I grew a hundred or so strains and never saw a hermie...until I had two Tahoe seeds and one was real fire with balls in flower. I treated once with Reverse and still run her, clone from a clone. I never saw another hermie(2009) until my recent tres2, it is most definitely not my fault(if it actually could be??). I run a very tight ship with very tight controls. I've grown hundreds more strains since with no hermies except tres2

I tried to hermie plants and could not. I do use late flower finger pollen to make fem seeds though thats not a hermie


----------



## morgwar (May 17, 2017)

I will give props to a lot of these breeders/chuckers for the shining fact that they didn't turn bitch and go fem only
They're basically selling you a parts kit for a Lamborghini or the tooling to manufacture Lamborghini's
The price is unfair but the potential is awesome


----------



## higher self (May 17, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I will give props to a lot of these breeders/chuckers for the shining fact that they didn't turn bitch and go fem only
> They're basically selling you a parts kit for a Lamborghini or the tooling to manufacture Lamborghini's
> The price is unfair but the potential is awesome


Fems defiantly have their place imo. I think some breeders just don't want their gear ripped off by pop up breeders. No finding a male & starting your own seed company haha!! Only the diy chucker is gonna make crosses with fems, if it didn't herm in flower it's fair game for breeding for me.

Dag yall got me putting my Chem D x Stardawg further down my to grow list lol. I kinda want to run Jamaican Highlander x African Haze to see if JJ's other strains that aren't Chem are worth a damn. Mad I missed out on the Misty Silk for cheap at GLO.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 17, 2017)

higher self said:


> Fems defiantly have their place imo. I think some breeders just don't want their gear ripped off by pop up breeders. No finding a male & starting your own seed company haha!! Only the diy chucker is gonna make crosses with fems, if it didn't herm in flower it's fair game for breeding with for me.
> 
> Dag yall got me putting my Chem D x Stardawg further down my to grow list lol. I kinda want to run Jamaican Highlander x African Haze to see if JJ's other strains that aren't Chem are worth a damn. Mad I missed out on the Misty Silk for cheap at GLO.


For sure, if fems are your thing, you can find picture perfect chems and the like from Illuminati all day


----------



## higher self (May 17, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> For sure, if fems are your thing, you can find picture perfect chems and the like from Illuminati all day


I rather do regs but have a few fems in the mix like an 80/20 ratio give or take. I will say that most of the herms I've experienced have came from fem seeds.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 17, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Your crosses are hot trash and so are you, little boy. Take your internet thug ego somewhere else, before you lose your teeth faggot


Yes you are right
Born somewhere between 1969 - 1983.
Og raskal gear is trash and Illumanti.
Need I say more to any strain collectors that have been around longer seven to ten years on other forums.
(This Idiot is new to the canna forums 2017) calling real genetics trash. Well he said it and once you post something it last forever.

Good Luck with your "so called white crosses.

Waiting.to lose my teeth aswell.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 17, 2017)

higher self said:


> Fems defiantly have their place imo. I think some breeders just don't want their gear ripped off by pop up breeders. No finding a male & starting your own seed company haha!! Only the diy chucker is gonna make crosses with fems, if it didn't herm in flower it's fair game for breeding for me.
> 
> Dag yall got me putting my Chem D x Stardawg further down my to grow list lol. I kinda want to run Jamaican Highlander x African Haze to see if JJ's other strains that aren't Chem are worth a damn. Mad I missed out on the Misty Silk for cheap at GLO.


Main reason raskal and ink and pisces breed fems.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> What do you think I'm growing? White widow? Haha
> Elmers glue by relentless
> Ghost train haze x the white - Unity seeds
> Haven't grown the white, but I've gotten it from a couple rec clinics in colo before. Ime the high has been rather blah. Chems hit me much harder


You have more than a few of The White crosses, for a guy that thinks the strain sucks. Maybe, you should try some White Fire OG or some White OG, before you criticize The White, like its sequins on a pair of shit kickers - nothing more than a way to add frost to your game. That is before GG#4 showed up and changed the game of adding frost, terps and Thc to anyone's game.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 18, 2017)

higher self said:


> I rather do regs but have a few fems in the mix like an 80/20 ratio give or take. I will say that most of the herms I've experienced have came from fem seeds.


i love fem seeds personally, I buy. make, and breed with them, hundreds and hundreds through the years. I found one fem seed to be a hermie in my life.

Then came Topdawg regular seeds, and I saw two hermies. 66% of all hermies come from regular seeds, sold by topdawg ime.


----------



## morgwar (May 18, 2017)

My herms have only been fems, not sure what the connection was because I don't buy into the fem herm deal that most talk about
I've got some fems in the collection with cherry bomb, Nemesis, blue dream.
Just an old beef from veggie growing and dog breeding.
No one owns genes, they get paid for the art and work but should not expect to own the medium, it's like painting a famous picture and then claiming patent rights for paper and paint


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 18, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> You have more than a few of The White crosses, for a guy that thinks the strain sucks. Maybe, you should try some White Fire OG or some White OG, before you criticize The White, like its sequins on a pair of shit kickers - nothing more than a way to add frost to your game. That is before GG#4 showed up and changed the game of adding frost, terps and Thc to anyone's game.


You are Right!!!

As i said @SensiPuff Is and Idiot. He named Relentless as a source for the white. Most people know relentless just came to the online scene. I have White Dawg and Double white dawg. 

#Youwereneverthere
#wasteoftimegenetics
#levelup


----------



## morgwar (May 18, 2017)

I'll be running ONYCD 2.0 this coming fall/winter, any one have issues with these or should I just prepare for the worst because I paid the cash so I'm invested either way 
TDT came through on that one but I'm still waiting on karmas polar bear 4 days no ship it was the last one


----------



## Vato_504 (May 18, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> i love fem seeds personally, I buy. make, and breed with them, hundreds and hundreds through the years. I found one fem seed to be a hermie in my life.
> 
> Then came Topdawg regular seeds, and I saw two hermies. 66% of all hermies come from regular seeds, sold by topdawg ime.


If you want some fire chem crosses in fem form try Pisces if you never. Won't be disappointed brother..


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 18, 2017)

That one will be fire for $ure. Just take your time and im sure it will be the bomb


----------



## kona gold (May 18, 2017)

[="morgwar, post: 13537117, member: 58488"]I'll be running ONYCD 2.0 this coming fall/winter, any one have issues with these or should I just prepare for the worst because I paid the cash so I'm invested either way
TDT came through on that one but I'm still waiting on karmas polar bear 4 days no ship it was the last one[/QUOTE]

If you want the real chem, the this is your lucky pack!!
Slight, very slight chance of a banana near the end. But its at the end, am could have been my issue.
Stanky, fanky, funky, fuely, danky.
Not the frostiest plant you will ever see, but not a slacker, by any means.
Terpeneous Excellentus!!!
Kinda kicks ya in the brain, then starts to flow through the heart chakra, where she may induce some fear, then settles into a slightly psychedelic smiley ride.
There is also a slight sweetness, and al touch of tropical fruit almost..


----------



## kona gold (May 18, 2017)

Sorry @morgwar , I don't know what happened to my post!?!


----------



## Yodaweed (May 18, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Yes you are right
> Born somewhere between 1969 - 1983.
> Og raskal gear is trash and Illumanti.
> Need I say more to any strain collectors that have been around longer seven to ten years on other forums.
> ...


----------



## morgwar (May 18, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Sorry @morgwar , I don't know what happened to my post!?!


All I needed to hear man towards the end is reasonable and that's the stank I'm looking for, much apreciated!


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 18, 2017)

I really wanted to get the onycd . Its one of his best works .onycd , sourdawg , 3 chems , all straight fire . Sour city too if its ever available again .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 18, 2017)

Im sure most his chem work will be fire . I have chem 91#12 which is onycd * chem 91 bx2 . Also chem d * onycd .


----------



## morgwar (May 18, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'll be running ONYCD 2.0 this coming fall/winter, any one have issues with these or should I just prepare for the worst because I paid the cash so I'm invested either way
> TDT came through on that one but I'm still waiting on karmas polar bear 4 days no ship it was the last one



Correction onycd 3.0 not 2.0 the old bear is a bit toasted today


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 19, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Correction onycd 3.0 not 2.0 the old bear is a bit toasted today


I would give a arm and leg to have onycd3.0 most people in the know would also


----------



## morgwar (May 19, 2017)

I Might have a decent collection started before long.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 19, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I Might have a decent collection started before long.


You planning to get some more


----------



## morgwar (May 19, 2017)

I'm on a tight budget and it'll take a while but you betcha!


----------



## The_regular_grow (May 19, 2017)

Accident happened in a buddy's grow tent. Could be possible fire. Tre star dawg x sour dawg. Sour dawg hermied and knocked a few girls up. Hope I get a stable one


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 20, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'm on a tight budget and it'll take a while but you betcha!


Thats good . Good luck they are pricy but if they are all that well worth it . I plan on getting a nice collection myself .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 20, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'm on a tight budget and it'll take a while but you betcha!


Also greenpoint has a few nice ones too thats a little cheaper . They all about 50 to 80 bucks except copper chem thats 187 but alot of times its on sale like on 420 it was half price . Maybe that one you wont be able to tell that its not a jj creation. They also have black gold whick is onycd * stardawg . I hear their stardawg male is pure fire . Im sure even jj would be impressed. He should be it is his creation in the first place


----------



## morgwar (May 20, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Also greenpoint has a few nice ones too thats a little cheaper . They all about 50 to 80 bucks except copper chem thats 187 but alot of times its on sale like on 420 it was half price . Maybe that one you wont be able to tell that its not a jj creation. They also have black gold whick is onycd * stardawg . I hear their stardawg male is pure fire . Im sure even jj would be impressed. He should be it is his creation in the first place


Hey man thanks, check out my grow if you get bored lol!
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-black-gold-copper-chem-garlix-and-dynamite-diesel-200-watts-vero-18-with-upgrade.938786/


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 20, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Hey man thanks, check out my grow if you get bored lol!
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-black-gold-copper-chem-garlix-and-dynamite-diesel-200-watts-vero-18-with-upgrade.938786/


You already have some greenpoint . Nice . I will check it out .


----------



## chemphlegm (May 20, 2017)

The_regular_grow said:


> Accident happened in a buddy's grow tent. Could be possible fire. Tre star dawg x sour dawg. Sour dawg hermied and knocked a few girls up. Hope I get a stable one


its female seedlings will likely also hermie. snag a bottle of Reverse right now and follow directions to save it forever-there is hope


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 20, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Hey man thanks, check out my grow if you get bored lol!
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-black-gold-copper-chem-garlix-and-dynamite-diesel-200-watts-vero-18-with-upgrade.938786/


 SeeSee you asked if anyone did onycd * ecsd . Jj did onycd * aj sour . Its called sour city. I havent seen it available yet . Im pretty sure soon as it comes out its gone in a day .


----------



## morgwar (May 20, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> SeeSee you asked if anyone did onycd * ecsd . Jj did onycd * aj sour . Its called sour city. I havent seen it available yet . Im pretty sure soon as it comes out its gone in a day .



Hit me up if you see it man! That sounds FIRE


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 20, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Hit me up if you see it man! That sounds FIRE


I will and I checked out your thread on greenpoint . Which ones did you like best ?


----------



## morgwar (May 21, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I will and I checked out your thread on greenpoint . Which ones did you like best ?


Right now dynamite is stealing the show, very indica smells wonderfully rotten like a dead animal on asphalt, uniform too


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 21, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Right now dynamite is stealing the show, very indica smells wonderfully rotten like a dead animal on asphalt, uniform too


All 4 of those is the 4 I would of picked from greenpoint too. I like gunslinger also and wish he still had the yeti . I would of got that crossed to the stardawg too . Thats awsome . Looks like I need more greenpoint . Topdawg also of course. And some more mr nice hazes to round it up . Got loompas yeti.fuel . Thats the yeti bx 2 * aj sour diesel . I bet anything that one people will want long after its gone . Excellent AJ sour cross .


----------



## goldberg71b (May 21, 2017)

Just out of curiosity when did top dawg last drop new beans? I started looking for some a few months ago. Since then I hear more about other people working with his gear than I do about him working with it? Is this part of creating demand or what? Most businesses want to fill that demand themselves.

It sure seems like he's losing business that could easily be his to greenpoint. And that's mostly crosses of TD strains. I'm still going to be looking. However I've placed 3 orders after I got tired of waiting. So although I'm very curious. It's not slowing me down. I'm just not a fan of copies. I really prefer getting it from the original breeder but if there not available what's a guy to do?


----------



## naiveCon (May 21, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Just out of curiosity when did top dawg last drop new beans? I started looking for some a few months ago. Since then I hear more about other people working with his gear than I do about him working with it? Is this part of creating demand or what? Most businesses want to fill that demand themselves.
> 
> It sure seems like he's losing business that could easily be his to greenpoint. And that's mostly crosses of TD strains. I'm still going to be looking. However I've placed 3 orders after I got tired of waiting. So although I'm very curious. It's not slowing me down. I'm just not a fan of copies. I really prefer getting it from the original breeder but if there not available what's a guy to do?


 I could be mistaken but I think his last drop was around the first of April...


----------



## morgwar (May 21, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Just out of curiosity when did top dawg last drop new beans? I started looking for some a few months ago. Since then I hear more about other people working with his gear than I do about him working with it? Is this part of creating demand or what? Most businesses want to fill that demand themselves.
> 
> It sure seems like he's losing business that could easily be his to greenpoint. And that's mostly crosses of TD strains. I'm still going to be looking. However I've placed 3 orders after I got tired of waiting. So although I'm very curious. It's not slowing me down. I'm just not a fan of copies. I really prefer getting it from the original breeder but if there not available what's a guy to do?



That's my problem too all that great gear but never available 
means market share loss to others.
The exclusive hoity toity thing looses luster and others fill in the niche.
I'll pay for the quality but I'm not rearranging my life around seed drops!lol
Ive got one of jjs strains and I'd love to have 5or 6 but I guess he doesn't need my business


----------



## goldberg71b (May 21, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> I could be mistaken but I think his last drop was around the first of April...


Very interesting. I had the sites bookmarked then and checked them daily. Almost like an addict. I still look a few times a week but it's growing old REAL fast.


----------



## goldberg71b (May 21, 2017)

Sooner or later it's totally going to turn me off. And I won't give a shit after that lol.


----------



## goldberg71b (May 21, 2017)

I will say this though. I've found some other lesser known guys that are interesting. As far as I know at this point they're not copies. That I might not have found if I simply could have ordered the handful of things I wanted from TD. The one that has my eye right now is ocean grow seeds or something like that. I've seen some pics that look very appealing.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 22, 2017)

The_regular_grow said:


> Accident happened in a buddy's grow tent. Could be possible fire. Tre star dawg x sour dawg. Sour dawg hermied and knocked a few girls up. Hope I get a stable one





morgwar said:


> Correction onycd 3.0 not 2.0 the old bear is a bit toasted today


Most of the problems have been reported with the newer generation male.. I would especially look out for Onycd 2.0 and Onyc 3.0.

The better batch of seeds are labled from August 2015 - April 2016.

Now the new male
If you don't have a datw and time on your pack. that is from an even newer line of Male.. and the bx2 line. 
So who has the newer line of stuff from 2017?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 22, 2017)

morgwar said:


> That's my problem too all that great gear but never available
> means market share loss to others.
> The exclusive hoity toity thing looses luster and others fill in the niche.
> I'll pay for the quality but I'm not rearranging my life around seed drops!lol
> Ive got one of jjs strains and I'd love to have 5or 6 but I guess he doesn't need my business


He has about four vendors.


----------



## socaljoe (May 22, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I will say this though. I've found some other lesser known guys that are interesting. As far as I know at this point they're not copies. That I might not have found if I simply could have ordered the handful of things I wanted from TD. The one that has my eye right now is ocean grow seeds or something like that. I've seen some pics that look very appealing.


If you haven't already, go on YouTube and search VaderOG, he's the guy behind Ocean Grown. I've been watching his videos for a few years, finally picked up some of his work this year.


----------



## naiveCon (May 22, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Sooner or later it's totally going to turn me off. And I won't give a shit after that lol.


 You really have to keep an eye on ig, seems like drops are very few and far between....
And most presold once they do hit...


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 22, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Just out of curiosity when did top dawg last drop new beans? I started looking for some a few months ago. Since then I hear more about other people working with his gear than I do about him working with it? Is this part of creating demand or what? Most businesses want to fill that demand themselves.
> 
> It sure seems like he's losing business that could easily be his to greenpoint. And that's mostly crosses of TD strains. I'm still going to be looking. However I've placed 3 orders after I got tired of waiting. So although I'm very curious. It's not slowing me down. I'm just not a fan of copies. I really prefer getting it from the original breeder but if there not available what's a guy to do?


There was a drop last week at glo seeds. I think after this cup in june there should be.another drop. You can get his beans


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 22, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Most of the problems have been reported with the newer generation male.. I would especially look out for Onycd 2.0 and Onyc 3.0.
> 
> The better batch of seeds are labled from August 2015 - April 2016.
> 
> ...


I have 2 packs of stardawg Ix one from 3/16 the other with no date . I think my 91 chem #12 might have 91 bx2 in it . So my stardawg with no date might have problems your saying ?


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 22, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> There was a drop last week at glo seeds. I think after this cup in june there should be.another drop. You can get his beans


Top dawg is saying the new male is supposed to be special


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 22, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I have 2 packs of stardawg Ix one from 3/16 the other with no date . I think my 91 chem #12 might have 91 bx2 in it . So my stardawg with no date might have problems your saying ?


This thread has 82 pages, you might be able to find out and what times all the hermies started.

Icmag has more detailed information as there top dog thread has been going forever.

what does the package look like?
(91 chem # 12 )



Topdawg ..


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 22, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This thread has 82 pages, you might be able to find out and what times all the hermies started.
> 
> Icmag has more detailed information as there top dog thread has been going forever.
> 
> ...


It looks like a regular topdawg package . No date . On the back of it it says onycd * chem 91 bx 2 . 63 days .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 22, 2017)

Also I have not seen too many reports of hermies .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 22, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Most of the problems have been reported with the newer generation male.. I would especially look out for Onycd 2.0 and Onyc 3.0.
> 
> The better batch of seeds are labled from August 2015 - April 2016.
> 
> ...


What about the even newer male any problems with that you think . I think on a forum money mike said it is supposed to be specail


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 22, 2017)

Got stardawg 91 ,stardawg IX and NYC OG going . Tallest 2 feet . Bout to flower in a couple days . Have 3 more to transplant into 5 gallon . Wish me luck . Im thinking about 10 weeks each one . All look good too . Not sure of sex yet but soon as they flower they will show for sure . IX HAS the best stem rub smells . And looks healthiest. They started a week later and caught up in size . Excited.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 22, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> What about the even newer male any problems with that you think . I think on a forum money mike said it is supposed to be specail


If you go a couple of pages back on this thread someone made mention of the hermies.

I follow both of them, however the end product would be the way to judge.


Jameshaze999 said:


> It looks like a regular topdawg package . No date . On the back of it it says onycd * chem 91 bx 2 . 63 days .


This is an old photo on my phone.

This is what regular Looks Like to me with dates on it.

The cross I have is (Original New York City Diesel x 91 Chem BX)
91 chem x TresDawg = ONYCD

91bx 2 is
(chem 91 x onycd 12)

Now below
First Gen Chem91 bx was from 2015


Should still be able to find something Good.


----------



## The_regular_grow (May 23, 2017)

I want/need three chems so bad


----------



## goldberg71b (May 23, 2017)

The_regular_grow said:


> I want/need three chems so bad


Good luck to you. I've joined more places in the last few months than I cared to just so they can notify me of any drops. Because I'm tired of checking myself!


----------



## The_regular_grow (May 23, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Good luck to you. I've joined more places in the last few months than I cared to just so they can notify me of any drops. Because I'm tired of checking myself!


Personally I don't think JJ is gonna bring it back. But I actually bumped into a buddy who I didn't know was running it so I got my wish!!


----------



## kona gold (May 23, 2017)

I just don't understand this thread?
My experience has been the opposite. 3og's#1, mango nigerian skunk, sour dawg 3.0, ONYCD 2.0......No herms and about 60/40 male/female ratio.
And all potent and stank!


----------



## morgwar (May 23, 2017)

kona gold said:


> I just don't understand this thread?
> My experience has been the opposite. 3og's#1, mango nigerian skunk, sour dawg 3.0, ONYCD 2.0......No herms and about 60/40 male/female ratio.
> And all potent and stank!


Those are the old males save em! 
His next round will be fine and this one doesn't sound terrible he'll find a good one again, probably skips a generation or something? 
Can't crucify every breeder for hermies genetics is a controlled roll of dice. Test a strain for years with no prob then when you release, disaster. 
Can't beat nature lol


----------



## kona gold (May 23, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Those are the old males save em!
> His next round will be fine and this one doesn't sound terrible he'll find a good one again, probably skips a generation or something?
> Can't crucify every breeder for hermies genetics is a controlled roll of dice. Test a strain for years with no prob then when you release, disaster.
> Can't beat nature lol


Tis true bro. I remember crossing two very solid strains.
Male was tight, zero female flowers, and the female never hermed.
Resulting cross hermed really bad!!
Sometimes you never know whats lurking in the recessive side.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 23, 2017)

How many of you are running chemdawg clone only cuts and how do the seeds compare to the original cuts?


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 24, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Tis true bro. I remember crossing two very solid strains.
> Male was tight, zero female flowers, and the female never hermed.
> Resulting cross hermed really bad!!
> Sometimes you never know whats lurking in the recessive side.


Sp the 91 bx 2 might herm


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 24, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> If you go a couple of pages back on this thread someone made mention of the hermies.
> 
> I follow both of them, however the end product would be the way to judge.
> 
> ...


Stardawg ix stardawg 91 and nyc og ready for the flip


----------



## naiveCon (May 26, 2017)

Just putting this out there for you guys that don't have IG
I have no affiliation whatsoever.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 26, 2017)

He has so many dyck riders on ig. I hate looking at the comments on his posts.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 26, 2017)

Same old shit from the last release just remixed.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 26, 2017)

Sour Gum sounds good but I'll probably sit this round out. Hope to see some reports on all those sour Xs 

Oh and my Guava Ds have gone into the bloom room. So far I'm 2/5 females. Waiting on the others to show sex and will possibly keep a male or two for future projects. 
These babies reek of sexy yummy dankness


----------



## greenghost420 (May 26, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Also I have not seen too many reports of hermies .


someone just called out jj for having bananas in his sample nugs at his booth lol if he is stressing his shit while making seeds and herming his moms, will that make the beans more sensitive? jj then goes on to say its a late nanner, and the seed was from a cross pollination by accident. id be very weary to kick 300 on something that mightve been contaminated by rouge cum...


----------



## CannaBruh (May 26, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> How many of you are running chemdawg clone only cuts and how do the seeds compare to the original cuts?


Not finding anything exactly like any of the cuts I've ran but some very nice iterations on a theme, they're in the ballpark. 

Someone asked which cut was used for StarDawg91, and MM replied he thought it was Corey, but I've also seen it could be Kate... these kinds of mysteries for recent offerings don't exactly scream for me to buy any of the latest and greatest, I'd stick with the stardawgix stardawg91 3chems type of cuts, stuff where you can clearly identify what is in the lineage even if we don't know the specific cuts, all the 3og 2loompaheadog and sour whatevers is just not even appealing to me with the blender hybrid


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 26, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sour Gum sounds good but I'll probably sit this round out. Hope to see some reports on all those sour Xs
> 
> Oh and my Guava Ds have gone into the bloom room. So far I'm 2/5 females. Waiting on the others to show sex and will possibly keep a male or two for future projects.
> These babies reek of sexy yummy dankness


Let us know how they turn out . Im thinking of getting that one


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Not finding anything exactly like any of the cuts I've ran but some very nice iterations on a theme, they're in the ballpark.
> 
> Someone asked which cut was used for StarDawg91, and MM replied he thought it was Corey, but I've also seen it could be Kate... these kinds of mysteries for recent offerings don't exactly scream for me to buy any of the latest and greatest, I'd stick with the stardawgix stardawg91 3chems type of cuts, stuff where you can clearly identify what is in the lineage even if we don't know the specific cuts, all the 3og 2loompaheadog and sour whatevers is just not even appealing to me with the blender hybrid


I have stardawg 91 and IX just bout to start blooming . I hope they are nice . Now if the 91 has the cory cut as mother than wow it will be nice . Stem is sticky in veg for that one


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 26, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> someone just called out jj for having bananas in his sample nugs at his booth lol if he is stressing his shit while making seeds and herming his moms, will that make the beans more sensitive? jj then goes on to say its a late nanner, and the seed was from a cross pollination by accident. id be very weary to kick 300 on something that mightve been contaminated by rouge cum...


Id like to try the stardawg* sourdawg though


----------



## growers won (May 26, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> What do you think I'm growing? White widow? Haha
> Elmers glue by relentless
> Ghost train haze x the white - Unity seeds
> Haven't grown the white, but I've gotten it from a couple rec clinics in colo before. Ime the high has been rather blah. Chems hit me much harder


I grew the Ghost train haze x the white last year outside and it was big with golf ball size buds ,diesel smell ,top notch


----------



## morgwar (May 26, 2017)

We need a stardawg ibl, onycd ibl, sour d ibl etc etc. 
It's the next stage in breeding skills and everyone would flip the fxck out if they were released


----------



## Vato_504 (May 26, 2017)

morgwar said:


> We need a stardawg ibl, onycd ibl, sour d ibl etc etc.
> It's the next stage in breeding skills and everyone would flip the fxck out if they were released


Sour d ibl been released. Rezdog made sour d ibl


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Sour d ibl been released. Rezdog made sour d ibl


But I here maybe rez is not that good . Im not sure though I never grew his gear


----------



## Vato_504 (May 26, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> But I here maybe rez is not that good . Im not sure though I never grew his gear


Well stop believing what you here my man. If Bodhi and a few other breeders used it and still using it what you think it is.


----------



## morgwar (May 26, 2017)

Corrected on sour d. 
Though I'd like to see it with done again.


----------



## morgwar (May 26, 2017)

Onycd 3.0 has gotta be getting close. 
Just gotta run through the generations and pick for vigor, fuel, resistance and production/time, sort out the undesirables shotgun genetics b a by


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 26, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Let us know how they turn out . Im thinking of getting that one


Even though its quite early, I'm very happy with them. Structure, vigor and smell is great.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 27, 2017)

morgwar said:


> We need a stardawg ibl, onycd ibl, sour d ibl etc etc.
> It's the next stage in breeding skills and everyone would flip the fxck out if they were released





Vato_504 said:


> Well stop believing what you here my man. If Bodhi and a few other breeders used it and still using it what you think it is.


I actually went half on a pack with a buddy around 2010 and he never gave me my half. Have you tried it ?


----------



## Vato_504 (May 27, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I actually went half on a pack with a buddy around 2010 and he never gave me my half. Have you tried it ?


I haven't tried it but I know people that did and I have crosses with it.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 27, 2017)

rez's sour diesel cut (ecsd) is nice. I received it for $100 and outcrossed it to c99. Never ran his sour ibl but I tested the chemD something something for him and the sour diesel kush and the basic kush, but I ran the earlier double sour diesel before I found the cut, which I think was his outcross of the ecsd back into the ecsd, and that was fire too.. hermed on me and I gave away the seeds and many people grew those herm seeds with a lot of success, you can find threads on em at IC


----------



## Vato_504 (May 27, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> rez's sour diesel cut (ecsd) is nice. I received it for $100 and outcrossed it to c99. Never ran his sour ibl but I tested the chemD something something for him and the sour diesel kush and the basic kush, but I ran the earlier double sour diesel before I found the cut, which I think was his outcross of the ecsd back into the ecsd, and that was fire too.. hermed on me and I gave away the seeds and many people grew those herm seeds with a lot of success, you can find threads on em at IC


Correct me if I'm wrong but Rez had the best sour period huh.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but Rez had the best sour period huh.


rez's ecsd was all the hype, many awards, nobody was chasing any Aj cut, the only other sour worthy of tracking down was something called original diesel. We had two, one strictly called original diesel and another called shrooomy's original diesel. I didn't know of the Aj story until the last year or two and if it's great I'd like to try it, but it won't take away from how good ecsd is, only that there might be another equally awesome sour cut out there


----------



## morgwar (May 27, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> rez's ecsd was all the hype, many awards, nobody was chasing any Aj cut, the only other sour worthy of tracking down was something called original diesel. We had two, one strictly called original diesel and another called shrooomy's original diesel. I didn't know of the Aj story until the last year or two and if it's great I'd like to try it, but it won't take away from how good ecsd is, only that there might be another equally awesome sour cut out there




Dudes! thanks for the knowledge!
Gives a guy something more to look forward too in dynamite and garlix. 
I've read so much crap on res but there were always those loyalists say, "he was a jerk but he bred Fire"!
Just because you're behavior is questionable, doesn't mean you're not talented.


----------



## morgwar (May 27, 2017)

The hermie story sounds like jj propaganda.


----------



## kona gold (May 27, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> rez's ecsd was all the hype, many awards, nobody was chasing any Aj cut, the only other sour worthy of tracking down was something called original diesel. We had two, one strictly called original diesel and another called shrooomy's original diesel. I didn't know of the Aj story until the last year or two and if it's great I'd like to try it, but it won't take away from how good ecsd is, only that there might be another equally awesome sour cut out there


Once, when I was back east, a buddy of mine grabbed me a 20 of sour diesel.
It was not fully mature, but I could just feel the genetic power potential!
Not like what's called that now, it was more pungent citrus (lemon,lime,orange end), and diesel as well. But a very unique smell!
Soaring and strong more mind than body, with perma grin type of effect.
Always wanted to try Rez's, as he was one of the first to bring it to market. So I'm feeling he might have this original.
What is your take on it?

This was a while back, when it just being to be heard of.


----------



## kona gold (May 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Well stop believing what you here my man. If Bodhi and a few other breeders used it and still using it what you think it is.


I usually don't agree with you much, but if Bodhi uses it, its most likely the real or best one!
That is what I respect most about him. He will always find the original cut to use, always!


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 27, 2017)

Im sure its good the rez one. Now im thinking the dynamite diesel from greenpoint will have something similar to ecsd if you go through enough you will find something close to it .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 27, 2017)

Also the topdawg sourdawg of course .you wont find a diesel much better than that . Especially the sour city . Good luck finding those beans though . Id love to grow those out with my care and skills id be a very sour guy too .


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2017)




----------



## CannaBruh (May 28, 2017)

^ 2 of those look good, the rest look like a pollen punt party


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> ^ 2 of those look good, the rest look like a pollen punt party


Denver Diesel and Philly Skunk lmao. It all good most of them I got for dirt cheap thanks to my brother from another.


----------



## kona gold (May 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3950445


Some serious gems possibly in those amazing genetics.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3950445


Nice that is a nice collection. I see you got sour city. Ive never seen that for sale . Onycd3.0 epic. That is a beautiful collection . Well done . Im drulling


----------



## morgwar (May 28, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Im sure its good the rez one. Now im thinking the dynamite diesel from greenpoint will have something similar to ecsd if you go through enough you will find something close to it .


My dynamite is the classiest girl in my closet. gu pointed out that it was presenting like the clone mom. 
Very dark blue leaves broad indica like with a roadkill asphalt stem rub, very sour


----------



## chemphlegm (May 28, 2017)

I wish my tres 2 had more nose.


----------



## morgwar (May 28, 2017)

I got lucky but I have problems keeping scent in cure hoping the Gp and TD genetics help with that


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Denver Diesel and Philly Skunk lmao. It all good most of them I got for dirt cheap thanks to my brother from another.


Which ones you willing to part with


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 29, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I got lucky but I have problems keeping scent in cure hoping the Gp and TD genetics help with that


You arent wet trimming are you? If so then I bet that is the source of the "losing scent in cure" issue.


----------



## kona gold (May 29, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> You arent wet trimming are you? If so then I bet that is the source of the "losing scent in cure" issue.


I could wet trim and leave it out on the table to dry.
That shit got nose for days!!!!
Must be something else going on?


----------



## morgwar (May 29, 2017)

I keep it at 55 drying, takes a solid week 
To get the main dried then I cut and jar burping 3x a day for a week then once a day
I'm still a noob to curing but all I get is slight terp with light sour milk. If you break it up it has some dank


----------



## morgwar (May 29, 2017)

I do grab all the fan leaves. Should I leave em on?
It does burn nice my way though, you could carry a cherry on a fatty no prob, and tastes classic


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 29, 2017)

I have found that hanging the whole plant, fans and all has given me the best results for nose and flavor.


----------



## morgwar (May 29, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I have found that hanging the whole plant, fans and all has given me the best results for nose and flavor.


Can't hurt to try, maybe the nugs need what's in those fan leaves. I'm also thinking I need to add more time in flower and let a few more red trichs develop


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 29, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Can't hurt to try, maybe the nugs need what's in those fan leaves. I'm also thinking I need to add more time in flower and let a few more red trichs develop


Maybe also try burping the jars less. If you dried them properly then mold shouldn't be a concern. Try 1x per day for 5 days then not at all for 7 and see if that gets you a better nose.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3950445


MM philly skunk
sour city and 
bubble.gum.chem91 is what I would like too see.

Trade you and obs pack.. 
Im messing with you, I hardly trade anything I wanted to purchase ha.

MM philly is all I want too see.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 29, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> You arent wet trimming are you? If so then I bet that is the source of the "losing scent in cure" issue.


I just started bloom . Now.they have a very strong nose


----------



## kona gold (May 29, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I keep it at 55 drying, takes a solid week
> To get the main dried then I cut and jar burping 3x a day for a week then once a day
> I'm still a noob to curing but all I get is slight terp with light sour milk. If you break it up it has some dank


Sorry if I came off harsh. 
What is your set up like?
I had to take a run down at 6-7 weeks due to some issues.
Still full stink and flavor. 
All his gear seems to really stink!


----------



## kona gold (May 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3950445



So how did you acquire all those genetics?


----------



## morgwar (May 29, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Sorry if I came off harsh.
> What is your set up like?
> I had to take a run down at 6-7 weeks due to some issues.
> Still full stink and flavor.
> All his gear seems to really stink!


Nope not harsh very constructive! 
For drying I have an home depot fiberboard armoire 2ftx3ftx6ft sealed with duct tape and fitted with a desk fan for circ running low, and 2cpu fans input\output that run when this handy dandy deal

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DK2T2Y/ref=asc_df_B005DK2T2Y5006312/?tag=hyprod-20&creative=395033&creativeASIN=B005DK2T2Y&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167120909983&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=4929025074710914066&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9030894&hvtargid=pla-304573306715

Trips it at 55 and a cool humidifier from Walmart that starts running at 50


----------



## kona gold (May 29, 2017)

That's all spot on.

I was more inquiring about your grow.
Soil/hydro?
Organic/chem?
Lights......?


----------



## Vato_504 (May 29, 2017)

kona gold said:


> So how did you acquire all those genetics?


Flea market


----------



## chemphlegm (May 29, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> You arent wet trimming are you? If so then I bet that is the source of the "losing scent in cure" issue.


I know some growers who do the same as I. We wet trim at harvest, dry in a controlled space at 75f air movement below 55% RH for around 7-10 days for the best experience ever. nothing is suffering unless we jar it up/burp it/ferment it further, then it gets to sucking, the effects are changed and the over all experience sucks.unless......

I have found weed that gets better with a jar/burp/ferment though, its the one I fed too much/too long and/or harvested early. many people harvest early, count wrong, over feed feed to the end etc...no wonder many claim "it gets better"...
tobacco is fed to the day of harvest also. it needs to be sweat also, just to be able to inhale it without a choke for thought. organic grown tobacco tastes sweet and smooth dried the same, I know, the jigs up fermenters.....

but knowing people bury their weed till it molds and say thats the best too....to each his own


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 29, 2017)

I used to trim at harvest so I am only speaking on my personal experiences. I don't claim to have the answers or the best way of doing things but am only reporting on what I have personally experienced. I used to wet trim, now I don't. The community is free to make of that information what it will. If you wet trim and are satisfied with your product, more power to you. That's what it is all about. Finding what works best for you and your situation.


----------



## ShyGuru (May 29, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I keep it at 55 drying, takes a solid week
> To get the main dried then I cut and jar burping 3x a day for a week then once a day
> I'm still a noob to curing but all I get is slight terp with light sour milk. If you break it up it has some dank


Do you have hygrometers in your jars? What's the humidity at when you first jar them? From what I've read if your jarred humidity is under 55% the curing process stops. I prefer to trim early and if it's still a bit too damp leave the jar open. Maybe try cutting a day or two off that solid week and see if that helps.


----------



## morgwar (May 29, 2017)

ShyGuru said:


> Do you have hygrometers in your jars? What's the humidity at when you first jar them? From what I've read if your jarred humidity is under 55% the curing process stops. I prefer to trim early and if it's still a bit too damp leave the jar open. Maybe try cutting a day or two off that solid week and see if that helps.


Thanks, I have one hygrometer that I swap between jars but it gets up to 65% that whole first week. I'm also looking at later harvests and a change up in nutes.


----------



## morgwar (May 29, 2017)

kona gold said:


> That's all spot on.
> 
> I was more inquiring about your grow.
> Soil/hydro?
> ...


I'm running as of today 418 watts at the wall vero 18's 6in 3500 and 6 in 3000
Soil and typically ffof with 1/3 supersoil original recipe, and biobizz nutes with added epsom and a tblspn molasses, lemon juice to ph 6 
3x3 tent reflective mylar and 175 cfm output passive input in a airconditioned room. During veg I keep it 72 degrees @45 humidity (desert living) 
Flower is the same, bio control is Monterey neem 3x a week up to 1st or second week flower
Still working out kinks but getting there


----------



## kona gold (May 30, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'm running as of today 418 watts at the wall vero 18's 6in 3500 and 6 in 3000
> Soil and typically ffof with 1/3 supersoil original recipe, and biobizz nutes with added epsom and a tblspn molasses, lemon juice to ph 6
> 3x3 tent reflective mylar and 175 cfm output passive input in a airconditioned room. During veg I keep it 72 degrees @45 humidity (desert living)
> Flower is the same, bio control is Monterey neem 3x a week up to 1st or second week flower
> Still working out kinks but getting there


That sounds like a nice set up. 
And I see your love and I also see your enjoyment of the tech/scientific end. Which I enjoy as well.
So this is some possibilities that I might throw at you.
It's hard to do this because of the amount of info out there, and forums, then personal input, and possibility friends.....can drive one crazy!!!!!
But I'll throw it out there for you anyway.
Fox farm not the greatest, I know it's part of the super soil recipe. If that's the one I'm thinking about from Sub.
Too hot. Won't bring out that deeper quality your looking for.
All the addatives might be working against you. Not saying I know this for sure, so no disrespect. 
Sometimes some things just don't get along. They might seem like they might, but unless your mixing your mix and everything and taking that to a lab to see if all that doesn't lock each other out, or not work together properly, you might not be getting the most out of your soil.
Just saying it's hard to know.
So you might want to try a slightly cooler mix.
Neem oil can also impart a flavor orharharshness to the final product.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 30, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I used to trim at harvest so I am only speaking on my personal experiences. I don't claim to have the answers or the best way of doing things but am only reporting on what I have personally experienced. I used to wet trim, now I don't. The community is free to make of that information what it will. If you wet trim and are satisfied with your product, more power to you. That's what it is all about. Finding what works best for you and your situation.



best way to select, grow trim dry and cure is right here^^^^^^


----------



## morgwar (May 30, 2017)

kona gold said:


> That sounds like a nice set up.
> And I see your love and I also see your enjoyment of the tech/scientific end. Which I enjoy as well.
> So this is some possibilities that I might throw at you.
> It's hard to do this because of the amount of info out there, and forums, then personal input, and possibility friends.....can drive one crazy!!!!!
> ...


I will be taking a closer look at my soil recipe, thanks !
No worries as to offense!
I came here to learn, and apreciate the heads up!


----------



## CannaBruh (May 30, 2017)

$Mike says mom of StarDawg '91 is Corey (StarDawg)
glad that was settled


corey x ('91 x(onycd))


----------



## naiveCon (May 30, 2017)

kona gold said:


> That sounds like a nice set up.
> And I see your love and I also see your enjoyment of the tech/scientific end. Which I enjoy as well.
> So this is some possibilities that I might throw at you.
> It's hard to do this because of the amount of info out there, and forums, then personal input, and possibility friends.....can drive one crazy!!!!!
> ...


 I know in the world of hot peppers, Promix was the go-to growing medium. Not sure how it fares in this world as i use coco strictly.
Maybe someone can chime in ?
Yes yes, I know this is the topdawg seed thread..


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 30, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> $Mike says mom of StarDawg '91 is Corey (StarDawg)
> glad that was settled
> 
> 
> corey x ('91 x(onycd))


Good I got that going right now


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 30, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I will be taking a closer look at my soil recipe, thanks !
> No worries as to offense!
> I came here to learn, and apreciate the heads up!


Promix is real good wont burn them and holds them well


----------



## kona gold (May 30, 2017)

@morgwar.
OK here is some words of caution on pro mix or sunshine #4.
But mostly pro mix.
Check the smell before you buy!!!!
If it smells earthy and peat like your all good.
But if it smells sour, ceder, or some kind of fuel, don't buy it!!
It will fuck your shit up!


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 30, 2017)

kona gold said:


> @morgwar.
> OK here is some words of caution on pro mix or sunshine #4.
> But mostly pro mix.
> Check the smell before you buy!!!!
> ...


Yeah whats up with that cause its old or what


----------



## morgwar (May 30, 2017)

kona gold said:


> @morgwar.
> OK here is some words of caution on pro mix or sunshine #4.
> But mostly pro mix.
> Check the smell before you buy!!!!
> ...


Lol man, would you believe me if I told you that the only time I was able to hit 8oz, I was using Dr earth home grown.
I've had success with nectar of the gods soil too, but nothing to write home about.
I'll give pro mix a try in the July run!


----------



## morgwar (May 30, 2017)

I'm having trouble finding flowering range for the top dawg chem lines.
From what I've read its 65-70 days for chems, but what's everyone finding with their grows? Any quirks like forevor flowering or never done type stuff?


----------



## chemphlegm (May 30, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'm having trouble finding flowering range for the top dawg chem lines.
> From what I've read its 65-70 days for chems, but what's everyone finding with their grows? Any quirks like forevor flowering or never done type stuff?



I'm smoking them at 8, 9, 10 weeks too. I like the 9 week(from flip) the best. i see full on milk solid and only a few ambers peppering about at this time. 10 weeks is good too no worries, many more ambers just too slacked jawed effect for me/us.


----------



## morgwar (May 30, 2017)

I'll probably let Onycd 3.0 go 10. I need a knock down couch lock psyco-coma strain for Christmas. Full on lobotomized so I can handle all the CHEER! lol


----------



## naiveCon (May 30, 2017)

Cheer or inlaws....lol ??


----------



## morgwar (May 30, 2017)

The Whole world turns into a really bad extra long tv commercial at Christmas!
Me and mine usually shelter in place and eat good food.
In-laws bring homemade wine made with Nanking cherries, usually that keeps me sedated and hibernating


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 30, 2017)

Has anyone run the stardawg 91 . I have a real nice looking girl I just fliped . Excited about her and I hope she.gives me a good amount


----------



## kona gold (May 30, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Yeah whats up with that cause its old or what


I am not exactly sure??
It might be too old?
I don't know enough about peat, how it's harvested, if it's composted or sent out fresh dried?
But my feeling is, it's too young. Not broken down enough, and not ready for plant life.
But that's just a guess.
Either way, I poke a small hole in the bag a give a sniff. 
Store people might not be too stoked, but at $50 a cube, I don't care what they might think. 
If it smells sour, or I'm not positive, I move on to the next!
Can't tell visually, could be damp or dry, loose or tight.
But you can also kind of tell by texture, if you don't have a good sniffer.
It should be very fluffy, soft, and airy.
If it's dry, crusty, and coarse, wouldn't get it.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 31, 2017)

guess I been lucky . I never sniffed a bag of pro mix before the buy. I buy two at a time(36$ ea) and have never had an issue with spoilage. 25 bucks a cube if I drive to the greenhouse supply for the pro mix. always been dry felt the same and performed like gold


----------



## chemphlegm (May 31, 2017)

I have a Super City outperforming every TD chemdawg line I have to date. All other TD are in danger of culling now for this gem.
Super Skunk x ONYCD. Every female is a keeper, no variegation, strong nose, wrist size xmas tree bud growth, early frost, and gnats pass over her for the HSO chem 91's(also on their way out )


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 31, 2017)

I like Nectar soil but use Roots Organic mostly. I have yet to get yields in soil like I am used to with DWC.


----------



## morgwar (May 31, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I like Nectar soil but use Roots Organic mostly. I have yet to get yields in soil like I am used to with DWC.


I'td be awesome if I could clone and then grow in the sAme bucket. 
then hydro would be doable, and I'd run mothers in soil while putting clones in 12/12 right away for breeding. 

If I can get the organic thing dialed in, then will I have earned the right to try hydro Imho


----------



## chemphlegm (May 31, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I like Nectar soil but use Roots Organic mostly. I have yet to get yields in soil like I am used to with DWC.


I used to think the same until I vegged longer. I now see any yield is possible if resources are provided. I fully agree though, my dwc, ebb/flow/top feed and any other hybrid hydro vegged faster for sure. once my vegging menu caught up it didnt matter. Now I find topping necessary in veg anyways, not for the bush but because they are too tall for my resources in that room.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 31, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'td be awesome if I could clone and then grow in the sAme bucket.
> then hydro would be doable, and I'd run mothers in soil while putting clones in 12/12 right away for breeding.
> 
> If I can get the organic thing dialed in, then will I have earned the right to try hydro Imho


i bubbled buckets, aero, flooded but my first store bought system was a bigfoot low profile flood/drain, fit perfectly in 2x4 tents. I had two of them and bought two Technaflora grow kits and the whole thing blew my mind it was so productive with awesome results under 400 mh veg 600 hps flower. I had 12 different strains at once going in each. the system was spot on if not fun even, I'd always mixed my basal salts by hand prior to this, afraid to go to a hydro store or shop online(who cares now right)

If I didnt expand I prolly would have stuck with exactly that and never looked back. nope, had to build bigger trays, bigger rooms, bigger floods, atmosphere controllers, moving lights, electricians, et al........never had plant issues until hydro organic but sure got wet sometimes. 

i settled on a 485 t5 fixture in veg and several hps/mh 1k in flower. I still play with one light mover for a sweet MH experience in finish area. My trek towards growing organic style began right after i figured I perfected my game in the rooms. first I halfheartedly planted some promix x organicare grow in some buckets with my favorite(at the time) strain because someone suggested it. 

then I bought every bottled organic juice nutrients I could find, Iguana comes to mind, but there were a few others, not many. 
they each had their let downs, stink, deficiencies, root rot(in my flood/drain, so I tried top feeding with these bottles and was left wanting again. I really wanted organic hydro mostly cuz I had it down right at this time. here came one small issue after another...but there grows my favs in those damned buckets, next to the rest of the successful bottled salt hydro stars. veg was slower, so what they were ready.

I read the package of nutrients and flowered them buckets all at the same time after following directions(this time) 
80 days later I packed up my hydro for good mostly. I weaned myself off the bottle and never looked back. these buckets produced the very best herb I ever had in my life, and my hydro was rocking it with no complaints. they still do and I've made no changes in yrs. in flower, and skip the fert in veg for fish powder and foliar apps. pro mix x organicare for the win in flower imo


----------



## morgwar (May 31, 2017)

Excited! Seeds here now is in the vendors list for our local thc fair this weekend, the day after a FAT paycheck with tones of overtime.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 31, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I used to think the same until I vegged longer. I now see any yield is possible if resources are provided. I fully agree though, my dwc, ebb/flow/top feed and any other hybrid hydro vegged faster for sure. once my vegging menu caught up it didnt matter. Now I find topping necessary in veg anyways, not for the bush but because they are too tall for my resources in that room.


Yea, vegging longer and bigger flowering pots with more thoughtful training is the answer. It has been quite the adjustment going from DWC to soil but while the yields have been smaller the buds have tasted and smoked a lot better.

@morgwar I went the opposite way. lol. I started in hydro and have just recently started going with soil. I still keepba few plants in dwc buckets. It really helps speed up a slow strain like OGKB which is one I have in dwc right now.


----------



## morgwar (May 31, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Yea, vegging longer and bigger flowering pots with more thoughtful training is the answer. It has been quite the adjustment going from DWC to soil but while the yields have been smaller the buds have tasted and smoked a lot better.
> 
> @morgwar I went the opposite way. lol. I started in hydro and have just recently started going with soil. I still keepba few plants in dwc buckets. It really helps speed up a slow strain like OGKB which is one I have in dwc right now.


LOL, as long as you seek refinement in you're method, you can't go wrong!
Big yields are possible in soil, which I hope to soon demonstrate (fingers and toes crossed lol)


----------



## shorelineOG (May 31, 2017)

Coco is pretty decent if you're used to hydro and you can veg them long.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 1, 2017)

anybunny remember where I got these? lol
back says Super Skunk X ONYCD


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 1, 2017)

Guavas going into their final pots today.

So far I'm 4/5 females and I'm almost positive the last to sex is going to be girl as well. 

Kinda disappointed 

I was hoping for at least one or two males to play around with (getcher heads outta the gutter you pervy Rollituppers )


----------



## morgwar (Jun 1, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Guavas going into their final pots today.
> 
> So far I'm 4/5 females and I'm almost positive the last to sex is going to be girl as well.
> 
> ...


Wow! So many dang strains to try, your gonna get me on a Guava kick


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 1, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> anybunny remember where I got these? lol
> back says Super Skunk X ONYCDView attachment 3952870View attachment 3952870


Either mountain top or seedbank for humanity


----------



## morgwar (Jun 1, 2017)

Dude, chem I need advice! 
So SHN is at the at a local thc fair, but I've never been to one. The only problem I'm seeing is they can't sell seeds yet here. 
What's you're take on it? Freebies? Or stickers and crap
15 bucks to get in


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 1, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Guavas going into their final pots today.
> 
> So far I'm 4/5 females and I'm almost positive the last to sex is going to be girl as well.
> 
> ...


Anyone else notice that they dont.like the lights right on them


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 1, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Dude, chem I need advice!
> So SHN is at the at a local thc fair, but I've never been to one. The only problem I'm seeing is they can't sell seeds yet here.
> What's you're take on it? Freebies? Or stickers and crap
> 15 bucks to get in


Shn will give you a free candy like a tootsie roll . They are always the most expensive . Up charging like a mother . And forget that if you find it cheaper on another site they wont price match


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 2, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Dude, chem I need advice!
> So SHN is at the at a local thc fair, but I've never been to one. The only problem I'm seeing is they can't sell seeds yet here.
> What's you're take on it? Freebies? Or stickers and crap
> 15 bucks to get in


I'd say for 15 bucks its worth a shot. they are giving seeds up there, no worries......let me know what you score please


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey Chem, Morg says he is gonna score us some super city, cuz we're such good buddies..


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 2, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Hey Chem, Morg says he is gonna score us some super city, cuz we're such good buddies..


I think that would be swell. I swear I regret not grabbing a couple few more packs. I only germ'd half pack and got 3 fems, each is different and a keeper already...but compared to (EVERY) other TD strain I have...still sayin this is the winner. embarrassed but I've already culled several TD lines and suspect my last two, Tres2 and Super City will be the end of my TD experience. It was fun for sure, but now I know ONYCD is likely the best for me. The skunk in this one is mind blowing fun, and even the branch I broke off last week is funky good smell and flavor and the buzz is tight, and I still got 30-45 days left according to TD ! so excited on this one. might be getting over my cam shy soon, if so she's the star.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 2, 2017)

Ya both got me curious now! If they've got it I'll get it lol


----------



## morgwar (Jun 2, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I'd say for 15 bucks its worth a shot. they are giving seeds up there, no worries......let me know what you score please


Will do, hope there's not a huge rush for em, I'm not much for crowded events


----------



## morgwar (Jun 2, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I think that would be swell. I swear I regret not grabbing a couple few more packs. I only germ'd half pack and got 3 fems, each is different and a keeper already...but compared to (EVERY) other TD strain I have...still sayin this is the winner. embarrassed but I've already culled several TD lines and suspect my last two, Tres2 and Super City will be the end of my TD experience. It was fun for sure, but now I know ONYCD is likely the best for me. The skunk in this one is mind blowing fun, and even the branch I broke off last week is funky good smell and flavor and the buzz is tight, and I still got 30-45 days left according to TD ! so excited on this one. might be getting over my cam shy soon, if so she's the star.


The Ultimate diesel is my newest obsession! I think I got the ultimate chem in copper, 
IM thinking (onycd 3.0 x blackG) x (jj sourd x dynamite) bx chem 91 sk va, or super city
As a project


----------



## morgwar (Jun 2, 2017)

Not seeing super city anywhere. Is it under a different name or just not officially released?


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 2, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Not seeing super city anywhere. Is it under a different name or just not officially released?


 Its out there, just seems to be extremely rare or very limited...


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 2, 2017)

I cannot really figure out the time line on these super City, I see people posting pictures on Instagram of picking them up from May back to February.
But if you look at the drop pics from this year, I don't see them in any of the pictures.
Maybe someone could enlighten us ?


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 2, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Not seeing super city anywhere. Is it under a different name or just not officially released?


Mountain top seed bank has them . Check.out topdawg.on Instagram . He has a link for.mountain top seed bank . Once you.get on.it . Hit him up with a email.and.ask.for a price list


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 2, 2017)

I did send mountain top an email, they haven't responded yet...


----------



## morgwar (Jun 2, 2017)

To ridiculous for this Stoner! Ive got the cash be dammed if I've gotta jump through hoops. 
This is just as bad as buying weed, back when you were waiting for dudes cousin to get off work and get you some guys number to cold call a stranger for a chance at him maybe splitting his bag lol

I'll catch em at the fair, and if that goes sour OH WELL


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 2, 2017)

morgwar said:


> To ridiculous for this Stoner! Ive got the cash be dammed if I've gotta jump through hoops.
> This is just as bad as buying weed, back when you were waiting for dudes cousin to get off work and get you some guys number to cold call a stranger for a chance at him maybe splitting his bag lol
> 
> I'll catch em at the fair, and if that goes sour OH WELL


 ROFL


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 3, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> I did send mountain top an email, they haven't responded yet...


Im sure he will sometimes.it takes a day or 2'. He has a good selection too . The skunk city is only $100 there . Not bad thinking about getting that pne myself . After thus weekend most places will have the.new drop anyways . Maybe you want to check.that out .


----------



## morgwar (Jun 3, 2017)

Well the SHN vendor says new drop and new TD strain drop next week on the Web for what it's worth, no Freebies though and NO TD strains for sale just the standard dj short etc

I won't be over here bothering ya on the TD thread anymore lol
No product is as bad as crappy product, this guy sucks and I've got better things to waste my time on. 

Good luck to all and good hunting


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 3, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Well the SHN vendor says new drop and new TD strain drop next week on the Web for what it's worth, no Freebies though and NO TD strains for sale just the standard dj short etc
> 
> I won't be over here bothering ya on the TD thread anymore lol
> No product is as bad as crappy product, this guy sucks and I've got better things to waste my time on.
> ...


What you dont like there gear


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 3, 2017)

Thats stardawg IX start if week 2


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 3, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Well the SHN vendor says new drop and new TD strain drop next week on the Web for what it's worth, no Freebies though and NO TD strains for sale just the standard dj short etc
> 
> I won't be over here bothering ya on the TD thread anymore lol
> No product is as bad as crappy product, this guy sucks and I've got better things to waste my time on.
> ...


Fan to pissed off real quick. Someone who knows JJ should really have a talk with him. Because if the faithful feel this way. Imagine what a person who was interested for the first time LIKE ME thinks about. I'd love to see a drop next week. But I wouldn't hold my breathe!


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 4, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Well the SHN vendor says new drop and new TD strain drop next week on the Web for what it's worth, no Freebies though and NO TD strains for sale just the standard dj short etc
> 
> I won't be over here bothering ya on the TD thread anymore lol
> No product is as bad as crappy product, this guy sucks and I've got better things to waste my time on.
> ...


Its hard to get them sometimes . And they can be pricy . I will find out soon hopefully if its worth it . Mr nice strains are pretty easy to get and he gives 20 in a pack if you go.to the austions. His haze are top notch . Pretty much all his strains are .


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 4, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Fan to pissed off real quick. Someone who knows JJ should really have a talk with him. Because if the faithful feel this way. Imagine what a person who was interested for the first time LIKE ME thinks about. I'd love to see a drop next week. But I wouldn't hold my breathe!


He isnt changing any time soon.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 4, 2017)

Has it really become _that_ difficult to obtain his packs? 

I've yet to have a problem...then again I'm sooo over the whole "limited-edition-gotta-be-first-inline-for-the-latest-hype nonsense so I don't bother following any of these guys around (even Bodhi). Havent been on BreedBay in yrs and only frequent IG if it pops up in a google search while researching strains. 

If a breeder has some genetics I'm interested in I pick em up. 

Guess I could be missing out but oh well. I'd rather be tending my garden than chasing my tail. 

And to keep it Top Dawg related:
Inner Eye is getting cloned and up-potted today.
Guava D is doing amazing in the bloom room. Loving the structure and vigor the "D" always provides.
Pics in a few days....

Oh and a gave a friend of mine the rest of my Star Kush beans. I have some pics of those too. And I'll be damned if it doesn't look like there is finally a potential keeper to come out of this pack. 
I def. didn't have much luck with ones I ran.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 4, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Has it really become _that_ difficult to obtain his packs?
> 
> I've yet to have a problem...then again I'm sooo over the whole "limited-edition-gotta-be-first-inline-for-the-latest-hype nonsense so I don't bother following any of these guys around (even Bodhi). Havent been on BreedBay in yrs and only frequent IG if it pops up in a google search while researching strains.
> 
> ...


I've been looking for months. During that time there have only been a few strains I've been able to find IN STOCK. They're also strains that don't interest me. They're also ALL still available. That tells me I'm not the only person not interested in the few strains that are available and maybe there's a reason they're still available. It also makes me wonder how old those seeds are. 

I'd like some of the nycd, chem 91, star dawgs, tres dawgs, ect.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 5, 2017)

He is part owner of Mountain Inception seed bank. Have you looked there? I have another source as well but I refuse to give that guy a plug but I know he exclusively carries JJs gear.

The strains you are wanting from him tend to sell out fast because you are far from the only one who wants them.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 5, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> He is part owner of Mountain Inception seed bank. Have you looked there? I have another source as well but I refuse to give that guy a plug but I know he exclusively carries JJs gear.
> 
> The strains you are wanting from him tend to sell out fast because you are far from the only one who wants them.


 I thought he was part owner of seeds here now, did I hear that incorrectly ??
Gotta feeling I know who the other guy is that your talking about...


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 5, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> He is part owner of Mountain Inception seed bank. Have you looked there? I have another source as well but I refuse to give that guy a plug but I know he exclusively carries JJs gear.
> 
> The strains you are wanting from him tend to sell out fast because you are far from the only one who wants them.


Who is part owner of mountain inception seed bank . I am about to order from them soon . Nice selection. My friend just went to the cup this past weekend and picked up 2 packs of star diesel for me . $100 bucks a pack . Still want.that legend stardawg * I95 . Possibly get that inner eye . Stardawg 4.0 is on the list too and some of his haze crosses sativa city , super silver stardawg and chem haze . All looking good in bloom and love cal mag plus . Got loompas yeti.fuel to compare my stardiesels too


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 5, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> He is part owner of Mountain Inception seed bank. Have you looked there? I have another source as well but I refuse to give that guy a plug but I know he exclusively carries JJs gear.
> 
> The strains you are wanting from him tend to sell out fast because you are far from the only one who wants them.


Say his name!!! Lmao Tupac adlibs on against all odds!!


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 5, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> He is part owner of Mountain Inception seed bank. Have you looked there? I have another source as well but I refuse to give that guy a plug but I know he exclusively carries JJs gear.
> 
> The strains you are wanting from him tend to sell out fast because you are far from the only one who wants them.


I took a look and that seed bank doesn't even list top dawg seeds as an available breeder. 

Edit. I didn't notice that google pulled up rocky mountain seed bank. I just clicked the first thing that popped up. Nothing shows up in a google search by this name.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 5, 2017)

It looks like this might be Facebook only.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 5, 2017)

nyc og . Start of week 2


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 5, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I took a look and that seed bank doesn't even list top dawg seeds as an available breeder.
> 
> Edit. I didn't notice that google pulled up rocky mountain seed bank. I just clicked the first thing that popped up. Nothing shows up in a google search by this name.


It's an Instagram bank.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 5, 2017)

nyc og stardawg IX stardawg 91


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 5, 2017)

Instagram.

lol @Vato_504. I wont be saying his name. I would hate to see that guy make money because of me.

No as far as I know, JJ has no ownership interest in shn only mountain inceptions. I think I covered all of the responses.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 5, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Instagram.
> 
> lol @Vato_504. I wont be saying his name. I would hate to see that guy make money because of me.
> 
> No as far as I know, JJ has no ownership interest in shn only mountain inceptions. I think I covered all of the responses.


That must be why moutain top has all the topdawg strains available.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 5, 2017)

Ok this is going to sound stupid to most. But I swore I'd never join Facebook or instagram. But if he's got what I want I guess I need to change that outlook. So I signed up for instagram. Yes I found mountain inceptions. But can someone tel me how to use the app? I can't see anyway to contact them or anything other than follow. Please help an old dog out. lol


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 5, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Ok this is going to sound stupid to most. But I swore I'd never join Facebook or instagram. But if he's got what I want I guess I need to change that outlook. So I signed up for instagram. Yes I found mountain inceptions. But can someone tel me how to use the app? I can't see anyway to contact them or anything other than follow. Please help an old dog out. lol


 Top right-hand corner of his page click on the three dots, it will give you a little drop down menu, click on send message. Good luck I messaged him a couple days ago haven't heard back.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 5, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Top right-hand corner of his page click on the three dots, it will give you a little drop down menu, click on send message. Good luck I messaged him a couple days ago haven't heard back.


Thank you. I thought I hit everything possible. I was wrong.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 5, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> View attachment 3955618 View attachment 3955620


I'm new to instagram not mentally challenged. lol thanks again.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 5, 2017)

Hell I couldn't take a screenshot like that either.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 5, 2017)

lol,.... I learned from my daughters !!


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 5, 2017)

damn i'm glad I got all i need from TD. No way in hell I'm joining no instagram, I dont even have a daughter


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 5, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> damn i'm glad I got all i need from TD. No way in hell I'm joining no instagram, I dont even have a daughter


You might like it, it's pretty cool. It's not mandatory to share photos.
I prefer to interact on the forum level, but on instagram I enjoy chatting with breeders, but all those "recommended to you" spam videos of hot 20 something women, doing dabs or smoking from bongs gets kind of redundant. Copious amounts of bud porn is satisfying enough for me.

BTW, Heirloom Genetics trades in Top Dawg wares, on IG as well, but i don't know what his stock is. I don't think he was the unmentionable dealer because he sells Pisces Genetics, StrayFox as well as Bro's Grimm and his own line of Chem crosses.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 5, 2017)

So Mountain inceptions got back to me, says he has no topdawg, nor does he carry them.

Heirlooms..lol.. he was a member here, but I think he has been booted...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 5, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> So Mountain inceptions got back to me, says he has no topdawg, nor does he carry them.
> 
> Heirlooms..lol.. he was a member here, but I think he has been booted...


It's mountain top seedbank


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 5, 2017)

Ok well I can clear some things up. I just got a reply. And he doesn't sell seeds or at least that's what I was told. So I wouldn't bother mountain inception and that might be why some didn't get a reply!


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 6, 2017)

Well I found a place on top dawg instagram. Cannabeanery that's where JJ told those of us who didn't make the cup to look. So I did I just order sour stardawg, sister city, Chem star and 91 chem #12. There's a few more left of these strains plus citron city bubblegum skunk.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 6, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Well I found a place on top dawg instagram. Cannabeanery that's where JJ told those of us who didn't make the cup to look. So I did I just order sour stardawg, sister city, Chem star and 91 chem #12. There's a few more left of these strains plus citron city bubblegum skunk.



when you run sister....you'll never look back!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 6, 2017)

My bad on Top vs Inceptions. Ive never had to get JJ gear through a bank. Citron city is meh in my opinion.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 6, 2017)

I woke up this afternoon and had not gotten my confirmation email. I found a number on the website and called. I had to leave a message. The guy called back within 10 minutes. He said he sent 2 emails. One confirming my order the second notifying me it shipped. 2 day priority mailing with tracking #. So I should have them Thursday. By time I got off the phone the emails were resent. So far so good.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 6, 2017)

FYI While I was on the phone with the guy I figured I'd ask when he expected a new drop of TD and he said July. I didn't mention TD instagram said he'd get left overs from the cup. Dunno what that means? But I figured I'd pass on the info I had.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 7, 2017)

There is going to be another cup end of june in Michigan. So after that probably a drop everywhere


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 7, 2017)

Got the last pack of inner eye . I love the onycd crosses


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 7, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Got the last pack of inner eye . I love the onycd crosses


i almost picked that up. G&l right? I picked up guava D and underdawg D from sour patch.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 7, 2017)

sourdawg, second run from clone, same results= in the compost pile.....at least i know it wasn't my fault....only 19 days of 12/12.whoever can zoom in and spot the most sacs in this pic can have a cut lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 7, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Heirlooms..lol.. he was a member here, but I think he has been booted...


Yeah, so what?
Heirloom sells Top Dawg seeds which means JJ New York approves Heirloom. 
Heirloom is very knowledgeable about Chem genetics and is very loud mouthed and opinionated.
That attitude and not paying to play, will get you banned from a forum.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 8, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> i almost picked that up. G&l right? I picked up guava D and underdawg D from sour patch.


let us know how long it takes for him to deliver those


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 8, 2017)

Tracking from cannabeanery has them arriving today. That's 2 days at no charge. I had a hick up with sour patch. I had to resend my order form with payment info. I don't think he could open the PDF I sent. My computer used a different app to create it. So once I thought it was settled I didn't check my email again until of course the post office was closed. But that will be sent 2 day priority at no charge also. I'm not sure if I'll get a tracking # or not. He's promising me it will be here Saturday or Monday at the latest. I can't crack anything for a few weeks anyway. I was ripped off my very first order about 6-7 years ago. I didn't try again for a year or two. But since then I've always got what I should when I should. But being burned once it's always in the back of my mind.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 8, 2017)

I did hear back from mountaintop. He didn't send me a list of anything. He said a new list is coming shortly and he'd send it when it's available. But he did reply.


----------



## grownupseeds (Jun 8, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> My bad on Top vs Inceptions. Ive never had to get JJ gear through a bank. Citron city is meh in my opinion.


can you please shine some light on that Citron City...i am about to get last few packs from Cannabeanery,but now not sure if it is a good idea since you mehed on it


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 8, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Got the last pack of inner eye . I love the onycd crosses



agreed. I culled every other TD strain after I got to growing out his onycd hybrids. I feel these are where the lines' magic stayed. I dont see any bad expressions in them and the nose is where it should be, unlike some others in the line up imo


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 8, 2017)

grownupseeds said:


> can you please shine some light on that Citron City...i am about to get last few packs from Cannabeanery,but now not sure if it is a good idea since you mehed on it


The only reason I didn't get that is because I've already got a BUNCH of haze crosses from mr nice. Although I'm interested and don't have any other hazes than MNS I figured if new stock hits the shelves after the cup I still had fire power.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 8, 2017)

Ok update on cannabeanery. I ordered on 6/6 at 430 AM. Tracking had them accepted at PO at 214 PM 6/6. They were in my mailbox on 6/8 at 1126 AM. Ill do the math for you that's just under 55 hours! I got a total of 8 packs so shipping was free. I can't say if there's a minimum for that or not.

BUT I DON'T THINK BETTER SERVICE IS POSSIBLE!

There was no mention of freebies anywhere in the ordering process. But they came with

singles fem:
Dawgy treats
Crack cookies
Bubba cookies
Double cookies
Jolly cookies
there's no breeder name on any of these but they're sealed just like TD and MNS (from brokers).
HGC SEEDS tangerine sherbert

7 pack (I think)
BIG BUBBY SEEDS lemon Larry lavender X wookie

5 pack
ANDROMEDA GENETICS everlasting strawberry

7 pack
BAKED BEANZ port wine cheese (these are labeled regular untested) never saw that before.

I've never heard of any of these breeders. But I didn't place my order for freebies. But if this guys got what you want I couldn't find something to complain about if I tried!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 8, 2017)

grownupseeds said:


> can you please shine some light on that Citron City...i am about to get last few packs from Cannabeanery,but now not sure if it is a good idea since you mehed on it


Maybe my meh was a bit harsh. I've run a few Citron City beans and run clones of those a few times. I have my last 2 flowering with no plans to keep it. Ive done it in soil and dwc hydro.

Fairly easy to grow. It smell of orange citrus but tastes citrus/gas. Tasted better in soil. 

Mine had more leaf at trim time than I like to deal with and the effect was decent. Nothing about this strain stood out for me and I have better tangie crossed stuff in my vault hence my "meh".

Not worth $150 most banks charge but only cost me half that. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 8, 2017)

Here is Citron at day 40


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 9, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Tracking from cannabeanery has them arriving today. That's 2 days at no charge. I had a hick up with sour patch. I had to resend my order form with payment info. I don't think he could open the PDF I sent. My computer used a different app to create it. So once I thought it was settled I didn't check my email again until of course the post office was closed. But that will be sent 2 day priority at no charge also. I'm not sure if I'll get a tracking # or not. He's promising me it will be here Saturday or Monday at the latest. I can't crack anything for a few weeks anyway. I was ripped off my very first order about 6-7 years ago. I didn't try again for a year or two. But since then I've always got what I should when I should. But being burned once it's always in the back of my mind.


Sourpatch its best to call him to place the order


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 9, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Sourpatch its best to call him to place the order


I did off the get go. But it was EARLY in the morning. He replied to my emails quickly. So I never called again. I didn't see the thread on his seedbank. Until I had already ordered.  I was just happy to see 2 TD strains I wanted.

In his first email to me his signature says :

*Thank you for choosing Sour Patch Seed Bank! We appreciate your business. Ask about upgrading to free priority shipping today. *

Until I read that I would have been happy with a 2 week delivery time. I'm use to waiting a bit longer dealing with MNS (mr nice). However after reading that of course I replied asking what it takes to get free priority shipping. I was really happy when he replied my $800 PLUS $86 for taxes already qualified.

So I replied again asking if I would be correct in assuming I could expect it to ship that day (wed) and me to receive it Friday or Saturday at the latest. I was told yes Saturday at the latest. Later that night after the PO was closed he emailed me asking to resend my order form. So it didn't get shipped the first day!

The following day I checked the website and it still showed my order as processing. So I emailed asking about a tracking #. Since it should have shipped the day before. And my order from CANNABRANERY arrived in 55 hours. His reply was:

*I don't update the website like that. Im a 1 man team who runs this entire company 100% solo. I usually text the tracking upon request or email it*


THIS is were I started to get alarmed. I emailed asking about the website showing my order that should have already shipped the day before as processing as well as asking for the tracking. Notice there's ZERO acknowledgment about the tracking. Ding ding ding.

Now I had to email again and say that I got a strange feeling my order had yet to ship. I then said I hate to bother him and I won't bother him again. But I hoped he understood I don't want my order sitting in my mailbox. Tracking lets me know which day to check my mailbox.

His reply:

*I understand completely. Ill have tracking for you by the end of the day today 100%*

I should have received this today and as of 2:05 PM today he still hasn't shipped it or I would have got the tracking # with the email. 

Truth be told. I still don't care if it takes 2 weeks. As long as I get what I ordered. But it has left me with a worried feeling. Only because as of yet he's followed through on nothing other than getting my payment info. And I wouldn't have an issue at all if his signature just said thank you. But advertising free priority shipping and waiting 2 plus days to ship to me is ZERO priority. I've said it before I can't use them right away. But when expecting an order and it hasn't shipped before it should have been delivered doesn't leave the customer feeling all warm and fuzzy!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 9, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I did off the get go. But it was EARLY in the morning. He replied to my emails quickly. So I never called again. I didn't see the thread on his seedbank. Until I had already ordered.  I was just happy to see 2 TD strains I wanted.
> 
> In his first email to me his signature says :
> 
> ...


I really hope you get your order from that clown. He's probably the 2nd worst fight for first seedbank around. I wouldn't send my enemy to order from him. Good luck


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I really hope you get your order from that clown. He's probably the 2nd worst fight for first seedbank around. I wouldn't send my enemy to order from him. Good luck


First time I ordered from him I got it in a week . Probably because I was a new customer maybe . The week after I ordered again and took nearly 2 months to get the order . I had to keep bugging him and disputed the credit card purchase so thats when he finally sent them . He had no problem taking my money but sending the order out well thats a different story . I hope gold gets his order on time though .


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I really hope you get your order from that clown. He's probably the 2nd worst fight for first seedbank around. I wouldn't send my enemy to order from him. Good luck


Geez I wish I saw all this before I ordered. When I first replied to this thread the name was mentioned a few times and either I missed it or no one really commented. Either way good or bad. Then I saw there might be some drops after last weeks cup. So I was checking all the spots. When I saw 2 I wanted I thought they were new and wanted them before someone else snagged them. He has replied and seemed cool but as of now his 100% that I'd have a tracking number by the end of the day has also turned out not to be true. 

The sad part is like I said if his signature didn't say ask about EXPRESS shipping. I'd have been happy with a few weeks. Now I could still have them early next week and I'm gonna feel like I got crappy service.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 9, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> First time I ordered from him I got it in a week . Probably because I was a new customer maybe . The week after I ordered again and took nearly 2 months to get the order . I had to keep bugging him and disputed the credit card purchase so thats when he finally sent them . He had no problem taking my money but sending the order out well thats a different story . I hope gold gets his order on time though .


 Well I used my CC also. I wasn't going to say it. But since you mentioned it I've already considered a CC dispute. However I'm not going to jump the gun. I'll give him a week for the tracking order. Then I'll email him one more time. To tell him if I don't have a tracking number in 24 hours I'm calling the card company.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 9, 2017)

He dont give a tracking number but if he to


goldberg71b said:


> Well I used my CC also. I wasn't going to say it. But since you mentioned it I've already considered a CC dispute. However I'm not going to jump the gun. I'll give him a week for the tracking order. Then I'll email him one more time. To tell him if I don't have a tracking number in 24 hours I'm calling the card company.


He didn't give me a tracking number but if he told you it was on the way it probably is so you should get it . He might be on his game right now


goldberg71b said:


> Well I used my CC also. I wasn't going to say it. But since you mentioned it I've already considered a CC dispute. However I'm not going to jump the gun. I'll give him a week for the tracking order. Then I'll email him one more time. To tell him if I don't have a tracking number in 24 hours I'm calling the card company.


tol


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 10, 2017)

I think OES is getting some TD soon? Maybe IncanLama?


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm on to something else right now. Ill keep you posted after my order is completed.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 10, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> He dont give a tracking number but if he to
> 
> He didn't give me a tracking number but if he told you it was on the way it probably is so you should get it . He might be on his game right now
> 
> tol


Well I don't know what to say. Other than don't freaking tell me you'll send me a tracking number if you don't intend on doing it. That totally misses the point. If I don't know I'm checking the mailbox everyday. Which I normally don't do. So it looks really odd when I'm going to it everyday for a week. So I try to avoid it. Tracking is so helpful in that department.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 10, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Well I don't know what to say. Other than don't freaking tell me you'll send me a tracking number if you don't intend on doing it. That totally misses the point. If I don't know I'm checking the mailbox everyday. Which I normally don't do. So it looks really odd when I'm going to it everyday for a week. So I try to avoid it. Tracking is so helpful in that department.


Maybe he will give you one too . I never got.one.from.him..


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 10, 2017)

NYC Cookie is coming along with StarDawg IX at 33 days.

I would have suggested to snag the NYC Cookie to anyone looking for some TD, it was only $100 ($125?) and I think less than that at some places but I just checked and OES doesn't have it in stock anymore.

Cookie structure with mini stardawg buds, should be good.

Then again you can get BanditBreath that Gu carries for even less, but if you were looking to save on some TD packs the NYC Cookie is looking like a good buy.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 10, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Ok update on cannabeanery. I ordered on 6/6 at 430 AM. Tracking had them accepted at PO at 214 PM 6/6. They were in my mailbox on 6/8 at 1126 AM. Ill do the math for you that's just under 55 hours! I got a total of 8 packs so shipping was free. I can't say if there's a minimum for that or not.
> 
> BUT I DON'T THINK BETTER SERVICE IS POSSIBLE!
> 
> ...



nomnomnom slurp


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 10, 2017)

I hate when these shipping issues happen to some and not others! 
I loved on sourpatch, they were kind and fast and got me gear and requested info I asked for.
I did feel the burn in my wallet...but hey that was my choice.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 10, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> NYC Cookie is coming along with StarDawg IX at 33 days.
> 
> I would have suggested to snag the NYC Cookie to anyone looking for some TD, it was only $100 ($125?) and I think less than that at some places but I just checked and OES doesn't have it in stock anymore.
> 
> ...


pretty sure NYC Cookie is $200 now that it has proven it's worth...at least thats what i remember last time i saw it listed. Wonder why it wasn't $200 originally??


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 10, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> pretty sure NYC Cookie is $200 now that it has proven it's worth...at least thats what i remember last time i saw it listed. Wonder why it wasn't $200 originally??


Was a steal compared to all other TD @ MSRP especially with ONYCD in it. I wonder if he was feeling it and wanted to get something out there to compete closer to Gu's price-point or if it was a tester price point.

I'd offer that maybe he was trying to bring something to his fans at a more appealing price, but if you're saying it's already back up closer to or at $200 that kind of shoots that theory out of the sky.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 10, 2017)

SHN has NYC Cookie in stock for $125, I feel like it was only $100 at OES (that might be wrong)

If you're just looking for a nice cookie cross, that $125 might be expensive compared to some other offerings out there.

If you're looking to get into a TD pack with legit chem pedigree for less than the head-cracker prices, this is a nice entry point.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 10, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Was a steal compared to all other TD @ MSRP especially with ONYCD in it. I wonder if he was feeling it and wanted to get something out there to compete closer to Gu's price-point or if it was a tester price point.
> 
> I'd offer that maybe he was trying to bring something to his fans at a more appealing price, but if you're saying it's already back up closer to or at $200 that kind of shoots that theory out of the sky.


I may be confusing it with something else?? I thought star cookie was his only cookie cross, but I swear he has another cookie/chem cross at his normal $200 price. Maybe i'm wrong, but it seems like some strains are tested by us and creep up in price under the radar.....just my opinion.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 10, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> I may be confusing it with something else?? I thought star cookie was his only cookie cross, but I swear he has another cookie/chem cross at his normal $200 price. Maybe i'm wrong, but it seems like some strains are tested by us and creep up in price under the radar.....just my opinion.


Star Cookie vs NYC Cookie


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 10, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> I may be confusing it with something else?? I thought star cookie was his only cookie cross, but I swear he has another cookie/chem cross at his normal $200 price. Maybe i'm wrong, but it seems like some strains are tested by us and creep up in price under the radar.....just my opinion.


 Honestly, it's quite hard to keep up with all his strains.....


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 10, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Star Cookie vs NYC Cookie


That must be it, but as @naiveCon put it, it's hard to keep up with his strains....his business model has certainly changed


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 10, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> NYC Cookie is coming along with StarDawg IX at 33 days.
> 
> I would have suggested to snag the NYC Cookie to anyone looking for some TD, it was only $100 ($125?) and I think less than that at some places but I just checked and OES doesn't have it in stock anymore.
> 
> ...


I have yet to find a female out of my pack but I have only popped 3 or 4 of them.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 10, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I have yet to find a female out of my pack but I have only popped 3 or 4 of them.


Fighting like hell to get feet on some cuts, honestly wasn't going to keep it until about 2 weeks into bloom. You're welcome to her if she sticks.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 10, 2017)

Nyc og is looking real good too same with stardawg IX AND STARDAWG 91 .


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 10, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I hate when these shipping issues happen to some and not others!
> I loved on sourpatch, they were kind and fast and got me gear and requested info I asked for.
> I did feel the burn in my wallet...but hey that was my choice.


I knew someone mentioned SP when I started looking. Then no one commented otherwise to make me think there could be issues. Beyond that with TD not being readily available. Then only from a FEW places when they are available. I'd think JJ would make sure the few he supplied would give good service. Otherwise it semi reflects on him for choosing a place with poor service to handle his gear.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 10, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Was a steal compared to all other TD @ MSRP especially with ONYCD in it. I wonder if he was feeling it and wanted to get something out there to compete closer to Gu's price-point or if it was a tester price point.
> 
> I'd offer that maybe he was trying to bring something to his fans at a more appealing price, but if you're saying it's already back up closer to or at $200 that kind of shoots that theory out of the sky.


I'd bet if JJ kept his brokers supplied price would be less of an issue. I personally would never by a copy. However if the gear is desired and JJ doesn't keep supplies up. That in it self pushes people right to greenpoint. Then if they're happy with what they got at 1/2 price. Many may never try TD. I semi gave up several weeks ago. And I have been watching greenpoint auctions. But the prices never got low enough for me to pull the trigger. If I'm buying copies I'm shooting for 50% off the original price. Someone had gotten the 2 I'd try just before it reached that point.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 10, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Honestly, it's quite hard to keep up with all his strains.....


Yes then he kills or loses males and adds a 2.0 or something to the name. I just got a new list this morning from a guy and it's got 56 strains on it. That's not TD entire list. That's what he's carrying. Or so it appears. I won't know until my order is confirmed. But I'll let ya'll know shortly. I had hoped to have it confirmed today but hope gets you no where in this hobby.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 10, 2017)

Let me eat those words I just got copper chem and garlix for less than 160. I'll run them at some point just to compare to uncopied genetics


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 10, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Let me eat those words I just got copper chem and garlix for less than 160. I'll run them at some point just to compare to uncopied genetics


 When I looked earlier everything was dirt cheap.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 10, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> When I looked earlier everything was dirt cheap.


Sometimes I don't think it actually reduces every hour. It's usually around the time Im ready to buy. I'm waiting for the next drop in price. That hour passes with no reduction then 20 minutes later it's gone. So I jumped this time as soon as copper chem was at 101. I probably should have held off on the garlix another round or 2. But if I've got a package coming it might as well have 2 packages in it rather than 1.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 10, 2017)

My last Guava D has expressed and its definitely a female.
That makes 5/5 females. My poor little cloner is full of nothing but Guava D because I took at least 2-4 cuttings from each in case some have trouble rooting.

I know this is a like a FWP but damnit...I really wanted at least one decent male to hit a Blood Orange Thai I have going.

I need to stop popping half packs and just go all in. 

I know the "D" has been used in multiple breeders projects over the yrs and I'm reminded why with Guava. Great structure, easy to grow (seriously foolproof) and they already reek. 

Oh and Inner Eye is still chugging along too.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 10, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I need to stop popping half packs and just go all in.


This is what I'm thinking about now. Should I blow the whole pack? And either selectively cross all females? Or let the whole pack naturally pollinate? Just to keep as many genes as I can out of the pack? Then do all the selecting.

I mean if you're really going to pick the best male you really need to take them all to completion first. So you've either got to separate sexs for selective breeding and waste space. Or just keep them together and let them do there thing.

I'd be doing this with the cuttings that I'd normally use to sex my plants. Rather than tossing them after they showed sex. I'd just let them all carry on for seeds. The original seed plants I'd cull the males and allow the females to finish without pollination. So I could do my selecting. From then on I can selectively breed. But always have the open cross pollinated seeds to fall back on in the future. If ever needed.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 10, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> This is what I'm thinking about now. Should I blow the whole pack? And either selectively cross all females? Or let the whole pack naturally pollinate? Just to keep as many genes as I can out of the pack? Then do all the selecting.
> 
> I mean if you're really going to pick the best male you really need to take them all to completion first. So you've either got to separate sexs for selective breeding and waste space. Or just keep them together and let them do there thing.
> 
> I'd be doing this with the cuttings that I'd normally use to sex my plants. Rather than tossing them after they showed sex. I'd just let them all carry on for seeds. The original seed plants I'd cull the males and allow the females to finish without pollination. So I could do my selecting. From then on I can selectively breed. But always have the open cross pollinated seeds to fall back on in the future. If ever needed.


If I had the room I would totally do selections. We've been living in a smaller house while we complete work at our farm house. My father left it to me and his greenhouse structures are still in good shape. Just waiting for me to fill them up again. Though I doubt I'll ever be able to farm on his level.

I've only done it a couple of times, but when I've made seeds in the past I've always just taken the best looking males and set them on a milk crate out in the utility shed. Set the girls lower on the floor, turned the fan on and let em go.

This time around I wanted to have a little more control and only hit a couple of branches on a few select females. I've been chasing chem/citrus/orange terps for awhile and come up short. Figured I might as well try to make my own.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 11, 2017)

my Sister City is coming down today! I broke a branch off couple weeks ago, still swirling the milk in the trichomes, too early for me, but I could tell this one was the right chick! She finished early(of course right) and comes down this morning. She's all about the chem4 expression and showed solid milky on by day 60 when I checked. For good measure, and to piss some posters of I patiently waited to the suggested 63 days being yesterday to see ambering peaking through the solid milk trichs now. 

Just like the breeder told me...chem expressing variety=...63 days 12/12 with c02 in a controlled space. Voila !!! a new Holy Grail!

the others are twice the height, some milky trichs, fresh new odors with the Super Skunk shining through.
I'm watching and was told the SS leaning girls would take a little longer to finish=truth

no pesky jjchem traits in the Super City, ahhh a relief.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Jun 11, 2017)

Smoked my last female of stardawg 91, less than excited about it. So outta 2 packs of td, nothing worth my $ imo. Denver diesel gave me 1 okay plant outta a pack n stardawg 91 was a disappointment.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 11, 2017)

Why should JJ care what secondary market seed sellers do once they have paid him for his drop?


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 11, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> Smoked my last female of stardawg 91, less than excited about it. So outta 2 packs of td, nothing worth my $ imo. Denver diesel gave me 1 okay plant outta a pack n stardawg 91 was a disappointment.


I've had real fire in the past with topdawg gear, older/original offerings. But these new ones I've collected are disappointing to me also. 
many have a sinus infection, some a skin infection, some are even lame. I dont like having to grow out two packs of a strains seeds to find just one good girl. My onycd's are a treat and this sister city is the icing, but I'm done with td after these. Hopefully I keep both, but we'll see with the competent competitions of recent


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 11, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I've had real fire in the past with topdawg gear, older/original offerings. But these new ones I've collected are disappointing to me also.
> many have a sinus infection, some a skin infection, some are even lame. I dont like having to grow out two packs of a strains seeds to find just one good girl. My onycd's are a treat and this sister city is the icing, but I'm done with td after these. Hopefully I keep both, but we'll see with the competent competitions of recent


God dam don't say that now I just found a bunch.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 11, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> God dam don't say that now I just found a bunch.



ok, I'll delete the post...if you share your source.......


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 11, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> ok, I'll delete the post...if you share your source.......


Mountain top. But that won't change the genetics of what I'm buying.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 11, 2017)

Cannabeanery has 4-6 strains as well and they are QUICK


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 11, 2017)

Mountain it's not as easy to order from. But his list is long. But I can tell you the chemdog 2017 and NYC chem are sold out.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 11, 2017)

any info on Strawberry Star yet? anyone run those? my only TD pack i have..


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 11, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> any info on Strawberry Star yet? anyone run those? my only TD pack i have..


Can't help you myself. I'm still in the acquiring stage.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 12, 2017)

Has anyone seen or know where to find any grow logs of Men In Black or Central Park?


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 12, 2017)

Here is some pretty good info on chem, starts at about an hour...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 13, 2017)

kermit2692 said:


> Lol all these no name seed companies.. Why pay 200 bucks when there's plenty of good genetics going cheaper? Do ya really think they are charging that much because they have something special? Or is it much more likely that they are greedy.


The best seed companies have always been smaller ones for me and I am 15 years deep now and grown thousands of seeds. The big names have tended to be a joke most of the time just like cannabis clubs, dispensaries, and legal cannabis as a whole. The product sucks and can't be mass produced at high quality like most designer things. *Nearly every single elite in the past two decades has come from a small time grower. So small no one even knows where the hell it came from originally most of the time.*

Curious how expensive were your shoes and your shirt? I just paid 150-200$ a piece for 4 Italian and Swedish ties /shrug I have no problem spending 100-200 bucks on a pack of seeds as long as I know the quality is there or the genes really interest me compared to others especially at 400$ an ounce and a minimum of $4000.00 a single 1k watt.

Try producing seeds (we aren't even talking breeding) and you will see the people charging less than a hundred are making almost nothing and taking a huge risk whether in a legal state or not. I learned a long time ago there is no money in breeding, it is a passion, the money is in the product.

PS The breeder is only making 100$ you have to split it with seed distributors as they are necessary evil right now since you are a complete moron to attempt to sell seeds directly...

Now take away cost of distribution, rent, electric, equipment, legal fees, marketing, how much of that 100$ is left? And breeder's are selling pack for 30$? Even unworked lines that is a lose lose situation. At that price point fuck seed production grow product.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 13, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> God dam don't say that now I just found a bunch.


You have some nice ones to find some gems


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 14, 2017)

Well it's been a full week now since I ordered from sour patch. No tracking number yet. I just had to send him a manifesto listing my issues with this order. Can not what to hear what type of reply I get. I'll be sure to share it. But at this point I expect the order I placed with greenpoint 4 days later to arrive before this one.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 14, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Well it's been a full week now since I ordered from sour patch. No tracking number yet. I just had to send him a manifesto listing my issues with this order. Can not what to hear what type of reply I get. I'll be sure to share it. But at this point I expect the order I placed with greenpoint 4 days later to arrive before this one.


There is a chance it will . I hope you get your order soon . Id check.the.mail within a couple days.then if not there you can.call him . The number is 480 489 8053 just in case you need it .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 14, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> There is a chance it will . I hope you get your order soon . Id check.the.mail within a couple days.then if not there you can.call him . The number is 480 489 8053 just in case you need it .


He tries to take care of business but he lets outside problems interfere with his business. Not the best customer service . Keep us updated


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 14, 2017)

I can't see how y'all still doing business with that clown. If he had seeds for a dollar I wouldn't take the chance. Best you can do is file a chargeback and go someplace else..


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 14, 2017)

Well it took longer to reply to this email. But I'm told 3 of my 4 packs are on the way. But I was notified he actually didn't have 1 of the packs I ordered. Funny this is the first I've heard of it. And now he's asking about which replacement I prefer. STILL NO TRACKING. I told him to just refund my money. He's got NOTHING ELSE I WANT!

He did tell me about his genetics that he's included for the wait. Whoopi if I can't trust you to send me tracking. How the hell can I trust my space to his genetics?

I got some sob story that someone was trying to steal 15K worth of gear that he's using for a pheno hunt! The funny part about that is he's told me at every juncture that he's a 1 man operation. SO IS HE STEALING FROM HIMSELF?

What a mess! I also got a lecture on how buying seeds isn't like ordering from amazon prime. He acts like he's the only broker with a phone number. Which is BS I've called several brokers. I called cannabeanery and he called back in less than 5 minutes just last week! Did he use that phone to call me when he learned he didn't have one of the packs I ordered NO. If he mailed out 3 packs he knew before I emailed he was short a pack and had done NOTHING to find out how to handle that until I emailed him.

I don't care how badly you want something don't order from this guy! I'm done giving him the benefit of the doubt!


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 14, 2017)

Now he replies I have a tracking number for you. BUT HE WILL HAVE TO GET BACK TO ME IN 20 MINS WITH IT! Why not wait 20 mins to send the Fing reply and send the tracking number! He's a dumb ass! NOTHING ABOUT THE REFUND.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 14, 2017)

Another email. Says he can't refund my money because he's already sent 3/4 packs. Well dumbass I surely don't expect to get 3 free packs! Just refund the 200 for the one you don't have. Is this rocket science and I'm the only guy who doesn't know it?!


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 14, 2017)

By god I'd like to interrupt this broadcast for a breaking news event. I've got a tracking number. It wasnt shipped until 420 yesterday afternoon. But will be here Thursday. 

Now I've got to wait to see how the remaining portion of my order gets handled. After all these orders I've placed he's asked if there's anything else TD I want that isn't listed. He's got a big personal reserve. My reply the only thing I haven't been able to get this past week was NYC chem 2.0 and chemdog 2017. Both of which happen to be listed for more than I'm owed.

I looked at everything else on his site and the only other things that interest me. BUT NOT ENOUGH TO ORDER THEM. But if it's the only way to get SOMETHING for my money I'd have to choose Brothers Grimm C99 and DNA tangie. Once again individually it doesn't equate to what I'm owed combined it's more.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 14, 2017)

Seedsherenow has posted some new strains. Hurry up if interested I got the last pack of NYC chem 2.0 and NYC chem there was more of these.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 15, 2017)

Yea it's just not worth all that effort. Ordering seeds domestic should not be that hard. Thanks for the reminder of why I won't order from that guy.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 15, 2017)

Well I got the 3 packs with a hand written note apologizing for not having the 4th as his stock indicated. Sent me 2 packs of his gear as a sorry. And did ask what I'd like my missing product replaced with. So it's now obvious this note was to be my first indication he didn't have my whole order. But was forced to inform me through email first because of the email I sent him. Still nothing worked out for the missing item?? At least at this point I'm not totally shit out of luck. But still not a satisfied costumer!


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 16, 2017)

Greenpoint order arrived. Bought Saturday night delivered Friday morning. Absolutely no issues or need to contact them about anything. All info needed was sent in a timely fashion.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 16, 2017)

Mailed payment to mountain top Monday. It was received Wednesday. It was shipped Thursday and tracking # received Thursday night. Tracking says it will be here Saturday.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 16, 2017)

Sour patch contact coming faster again. Now I've chose to wait until after JJ next show. (2 weeks) He's ordered 1 strain I'm interested in plus according to him JJ is gonna drop some new previously unreleased gear. But JJ isn't saying what until after the show. So rather than rush to get my own cash back. I sit at the top of the list for what might be available. Not like my hands and every pocket aren't filled at this moment. As long as I'm choosing to wait I can't hold that against him.

It could be smoke. But to be fair I'm use to waiting 2 weeks from Europe. So if it weren't for his signature stating priority shipping I wouldn't have had a problem other than an inaccurate count on his stock. I've made dumb mistakes before. So I can get over that.

It's just to bad his signature reads the way it does. And if you're a one man show don't promise things are shipping when they aren't. It's not the ideal purchase but he's put in effort trying to make me happy. Didn't force to take something I didn't really want. Has now offered a refund on the item. As well as a first chance at the new gear. So although this will never be perfect my opinion is higher today than it was yesterday.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 16, 2017)

Got a pack of Sour Cherries and really wanna grab 3ogs f2 but I know my wife will cut my cock off


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 17, 2017)

Mountain top was on the money as well! Just waiting for SHN to receive payment on my NYC CHEM and NYC CHEM 2.0.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 17, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Got a pack of Sour Cherries and really wanna grab 3ogs f2 but I know my wife will cut my cock off



you could potentially enjoy one female Sour Cherries longer than your penis with your wife, so......go for it!


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> you could potentially enjoy one female Sour Cherries longer than your penis with your wife, so......go for it!


Good to hear. I wasn't sure about this one but I did get a pack myself.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 17, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Good to hear. I wasn't sure about this one but I did get a pack myself.



pack of seeds, or a pack of wives to enjoy longer maybe?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2017)

The sour dawg male is AJ's sour to the double dawg?

I don't get the chem'91 bx2, why not work on out-crossing the '91, not a chemD bx into the 91??


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 17, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> The sour dawg male is AJ's sour to the double dawg?
> 
> I don't get the chem'91 bx2, why not work on out-crossing the '91, not a chemD bx into the 91??


I know i'm staying away from anything with sourdawg in it after my experience. I did only pop 4 seeds, but both males hermed, and one female hermed horribly. The males just threw a pistil here and there, but the female was a full blown straight herm. I have one female left in flower that was a late flower herm first run and may be salvageable, but the smoke really isn't even worth taking a chance. The other three mirrored the seed run on the clone run. But hey maybe i got a different batch since he changes the males so often. Who knows what rendition of sourdawg is in the new crosses, but i'm done playing the topdawg lottery. Stardawg IX was the only pack i ran that was completely stable.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 17, 2017)

Cancelled my Sour Cherry order. Will see how my LD-95's go before I buy a second TD. 

Wanted a few more guaranteed fems so I went with IHG - Dream Weaver fems. (Skywalker x Thin Mints X Purple Punch) will run them the same time as my Lemon-Lime Punch (Schrom x Purple Punch) fems.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 27, 2017)

At 50 hours germination 12/12 on super city skunk. I decided to run the whole pack. This is the first time I'm planning on using a male!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 27, 2017)

The 5 Guava Ds I have are filling in nice. Clones from all 5 are rooted and waiting in the seedling tent. 
4 are very uniform and 1 seems to lean toward the ST. Golfball nugs all over it and it seems to be burning through the nutes in my soil so today I may top dress with fresh soil or possibly comfey. 
I'm terrible describing smells but I'll try to be as descriptive as possible.
Pics to follow....

Have a great day fellow growers


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 27, 2017)

stardawg 91.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 27, 2017)

nyc og


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 28, 2017)

I fucking love this site such a wealth of knowledge. I've been on the hunt for top dawg sour dawg gear and you guys made it possible. Just put my order in to cannabeanery this morning I received tracking number by 12am.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 28, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> I fucking love this site such a wealth of knowledge. I've been on the hunt for top dawg sour dawg gear and you guys made it possible. Just put my order in to cannabeanery this morning I received tracking number by 12am.


Crippy, whats that beautiful plant in your avatar? Those calyxes are huge. They look like clusters of grapes! 
Love Cannabeanery and glad you mentioned it. I lost my "seedbank" list I bookmarked and that's one of the ones I'd forgotten to add back.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 28, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Crippy, whats that beautiful plant in your avatar? Those calyxes are huge. They look like clusters of grapes!
> Love Cannabeanery and glad you mentioned it. I lost my "seedbank" list I bookmarked and that's one of the ones I'd forgotten to add back.


Thank you. That's a white animal from in house genetic really nice plant in flavor
looks and affect.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 28, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> I fucking love this site such a wealth of knowledge. I've been on the hunt for top dawg sour dawg gear and you guys made it possible. Just put my order in to cannabeanery this morning I received tracking number by 12am.


Yes I've placed many orders these past few weeks. They were by far the fastest 55 hours it was in my mailbox. I wouldn't hesitate to order from them again! 1-10 stars they get a 12 in my book!


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 28, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Crippy, whats that beautiful plant in your avatar? Those calyxes are huge. They look like clusters of grapes!
> Love Cannabeanery and glad you mentioned it. I lost my "seedbank" list I bookmarked and that's one of the ones I'd forgotten to add back.


He doesn't have as many breeders as some others. But if he's got what you need you won't be waiting long. I hope he gets more and more breeders and keeps up the good work.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 28, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> He doesn't have as many breeders as some others. But if he's got what you need you won't be waiting long. I hope he gets more and more breeders and keeps up the good work.


I couldn't agree more I'm amazed at the speed at which they operate. I'm sure more breeders will want to stock with them if the community keeps praising them. Happy growing


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 28, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> I couldn't agree more I'm amazed at the speed at which they operate. I'm sure more breeders will want to stock with them if the community keeps praising them. Happy growing


I believe I saw somewhere he's adding to his list of breeders. But a agree anyone who needed a vendor he'd be the first place I suggested.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 28, 2017)

Yeah cannabeanary is great . I ordered the sour stardawg 100 bucks cant beat that . No charge for shipping and freebees on top of that . Way better than sourpatch . For topdawg its them and mountain top and glo seeds . Best selection and deals . Shn is ok I guess but too expensive . She had phil nyc for 250 and glo had it for 80 . Huge difference . Shn also wont give you price match like thet claim and give a bunch of bs.like they help out the community . They only help out their own pockets .


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 29, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Yeah cannabeanary is great . I ordered the sour stardawg 100 bucks cant beat that . No charge for shipping and freebees on top of that . Way better than sourpatch . For topdawg its them and mountain top and glo seeds . Best selection and deals . Shn is ok I guess but too expensive . She had phil nyc for 250 and glo had it for 80 . Huge difference . Shn also wont give you price match like thet claim and give a bunch of bs.like they help out the community . They only help out their own pockets .


they need to advertise better If it hadn't been for this thread I wouldn't have know about them. I'm waiting on the sour star dawg as well. I saw the same pack for sale at another bank but they had it named differently. sour dawg x star dawg = star diesel...


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 29, 2017)

Let the hunt begin


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 29, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> they need to advertise better If it hadn't been for this thread I wouldn't have know about them. I'm waiting on the sour star dawg as well. I saw the same pack for sale at another bank but they had it named differently. sour dawg x star dawg = star diesel...


I think they are different. Star diesel is stardawg female * sourdawg male . Sour stardawg is aj sour female* stardawg male. Close but still a little different . Either way they both be super flame


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 29, 2017)

I just checked cannabeanery and for some reason they NO LONGER list top dawg as a supplier? That's a shame I found him from top dawg instagram?????


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 30, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I think they are different. Star diesel is stardawg female * sourdawg male . Sour stardawg is aj sour female* stardawg male. Close but still a little different . Either way they both be super flame


That makes sense. I'm gonna try and verify that see if I pick up the other pack if it is different


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 30, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I just checked cannabeanery and for some reason they NO LONGER list top dawg as a supplier? That's a shame I found him from top dawg instagram?????


I just logged on and I see top dawg gear advertised


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 30, 2017)

*SEEDBANKS*

DNA Genetics
Dutch Passion
Green House Seeds
Paradise Seeds
Serious Seeds
Strain Hunters
TH Seeds
BC Bud Depot
That's what I'm seeing on cannabeanery


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 30, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> *SEEDBANKS*
> 
> DNA Genetics
> Dutch Passion
> ...


looks like a UK distributor


----------



## ppdon (Jun 30, 2017)

I can see a few Top Dawg strains on Cannabeanery.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 30, 2017)

cannabeanery
vs
thecannabeanery


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 30, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> *SEEDBANKS*
> 
> DNA Genetics
> Dutch Passion
> ...


that's crazy you putting .com or .org or some shit ??


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 30, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> cannabeanery
> vs
> thecannabeanery


you solved the mystery


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 30, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> cannabeanery
> vs
> thecannabeanery


No shit I gotta check that. 

Mountain came through again
Ordered 
2 ONYCD
1 tres sister
And got a BG kush freebie
He's had the widest selection available I've found. I couldn't have completed my list with him. 
I'm not sure I mentioned seeds here now. I got a few packs from them. They had NYC chem and NYC chem 2.0 pop up and I quickly snagged them. They cost me the most per pack. Everything went well. And fairly quickly. No freebies unless you count the taffie that eventually melted on my kitchen counter? I thought that was odd. 2 pieces of candy. I do believe it's the only order I've ever placed that came without a freebie of some sort. 

No freebies from greenpoint either but I bought on the auction @ 45% discount. So I already got the bargain expecting a freebie would probably be a bit greedy!

Now if I could just get squared away with sour patch my top dawg purchases will be complete.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 30, 2017)

You're right I deleted my cannabeanery bookmark after my order arrived. Since I've been googling it and that Canadian site is listed first! I sure wouldn't like that if I were cannabeanery!!


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 30, 2017)

I've made my last purchase to the seed vault for this year. They should have shipped yesterday afternoon or today. I thought I was done a week ago. But then I found this and couldn't contain myself and had to get a breeders pack of *triple purple rhino *
I might not get the Dracula pheno but at some point I'm going to try!


----------



## rocknratm (Jun 30, 2017)

Thats funny i was looking at the canadian one this morning thinking this is lame. Old netherlands strains. Now i see


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 30, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I've made my last purchase to the seed vault for this year. They should have shipped yesterday afternoon or today. I thought I was done a week ago. But then I found this and couldn't contain myself and had to get a breeders pack of *triple purple rhino *
> I might not get the Dracula pheno but at some point I'm going to try!View attachment 3969855


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 30, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> No shit I gotta check that.
> 
> Mountain came through again
> Ordered
> ...


Tres sister...is nice. they should have called it tres sister 2017 or 2.0 since the males are different and wont be exactly the same as the old.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 30, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Tres sister...is nice. they should have called it tres sister 2017 or 2.0 since the males are different and wont be exactly the same as the old.


Actually these might be the originals? Mountain said they were a few old packs. I got on them. He's got them listed as

ONYCD-91 chem x tresdawg purple pheno

Tres sister- tres sister x tres dawg purple pheno

That's all I can say until I pop them.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 30, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> View attachment 3969904


What's that? Pictures not the clearest but I see color.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 30, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Actually these might be the originals? Mountain said they were a few old packs. I got on them. He's got them listed as
> 
> ONYCD-91 chem x tresdawg purple pheno
> 
> ...


I think tres sister was posted with a misspell it should have been chem sister x tres dawg purple pheno. But I posted it as he listed it the first time.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2017)

Some Guava D shots I took while in the garden *(PIC HEAVY)*

#1


#2


#3 (late comer to the party)

I cant reach #4 and #5 to snap any pics because they're closer to the center of the bloom room. But they're similar in structure to #2. This one was topdressed with some EWC and Kelp to help see it through.
Next pics will probably be right before chop. I'll throw up Inner Eye then.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.

So far so good. They have a very pronounced sourness upfront with a bit of skunk on the back end.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 30, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some Guava D shots I took while in the garden *(PIC HEAVY)*
> 
> #1
> 
> ...


bananas at the very tip top of #1 no? Looks dank af dood


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> bananas at the very tip top of #1 no? Looks dank af dood


I didn't see any when I took the pics but that does look suspect. It has super thick pistils but I keep looking back at it and shit....I think it could be.
As soon as the lights come on I'll be checking again. Dare I say it wouldn't surprise me. I had one throw a couple last run too but it was closer to chop then these are. Either way it wouldn't stop me from running its clones unless it goes crazy and starts throwing out batches of em. 
Thanks for lookin out either way.


I'll update after I have looksee.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 30, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I didn't see any when I took the pics but that does look suspect. It has super thick pistils but I keep looking back at it and shit....I think it could be.
> As soon as the lights come on I'll be checking again. Dare I say it wouldn't surprise me. I had one throw a couple last run too but it was closer to chop then these are. Either way it wouldn't stop me from running its clones unless it goes crazy and starts throwing out batches of em.
> Thanks for lookin out either way.
> 
> ...


I combed the photos and that's the only that stuck out, might just be randoms. I'd stick it out for sure, those flowers look fire, my stardawg IX will toss them when she's being picky and she is still around.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I combed the photos and that's the only that stuck out, might just be randoms. I'd stick it out for sure, those flowers look fire, my stardawg IX will toss them when she's being picky and she is still around.


Yeah, I don't get too freaked out by them and found they usually only rear up during the initial seed run.


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jun 30, 2017)

sister city


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 1, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Actually these might be the originals? Mountain said they were a few old packs. I got on them. He's got them listed as
> 
> ONYCD-91 chem x tresdawg purple pheno
> 
> ...


If they came in clear plastic bags then they are the old packs.

Do they look like this?



I just saw what you posted, and it is newer packaging, so who knows. What I have their is from 2011-2012.

This is prior to American seedbanks. Chem sister x tresdawg is Tres sister ...


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 1, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> What's that? Pictures not the clearest but I see color.


yeah bummer, only shot I have of Pink Lady, later called Plushberry. she was a looker, liked by most, tiring to me,real downer smoke. I ran it for two years then she lost out to others.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 1, 2017)

Just went over all 5 Guava Ds and found 3 nanners on #1. Right at the top where Cannah spied them.
What a PITA it was to pull the other 2 off the tables. Whacked my grape on the hood...twice. Ouch!

Anyway, no others were found but I'll be keeping a closer eye going forward.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 3, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I've made my last purchase to the seed vault for this year. They should have shipped yesterday afternoon or today. I thought I was done a week ago. But then I found this and couldn't contain myself and had to get a breeders pack of *triple purple rhino *
> I might not get the Dracula pheno but at some point I'm going to try!View attachment 3969855



thanks for this ! I just scored my pack too. hope you left me a couple fem dracula's ..


----------



## kona gold (Jul 3, 2017)

So this Loompa's underdawg og that's used in the 3og's#1, is that thing known for massive size or what?????


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 3, 2017)

missing the first part, interesting conversation to be a fly on the wall
https://livestream.com/adamdunnshow/events/7562659/videos/159105620

the part where they talk about mutant branches, I have see this at the lowest two nodes on some chemdog D x c99 incrosses where the lowest two branches/nodes will flower almost completely different looking tops. To me it takes on some of that polyploid or weird top (undesirable) 

I have not found opposite sex branches yet but have seen that mutant deviating branch pair at the bottoms, the flowers almost always were of a leafy and lesser quality.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 4, 2017)

I've been driving myself crazy trying 


Jameshaze999 said:


> I think they are different. Star diesel is stardawg female * sourdawg male . Sour stardawg is aj sour female* stardawg male. Close but still a little different . Either way they both be super flame


to figure this out but can't find answer. Where did you get the linage of the star diesel ??


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 4, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> I've been driving myself crazy trying
> 
> to figure this out but can't find answer. Where did you get the linage of the star diesel ??


if you listen to the podcast I linked above it's funny to hear them shit-talk all the polyhybrids, and then find discussions like these in this thread..


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 4, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> if you listen to the podcast I linked above it's funny to hear them shit-talk all the polyhybrids, and then find discussions like these in this thread..


I'm gonna plug the headphones in and listen today people gonna think I went batshit today. Happy Fourth of July god bless America


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 4, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> thanks for this ! I just scored my pack too. hope you left me a couple fem dracula's ..


I got mind quickly. But the wifey only sent 1/2 my order. She made up 2 packs of 25 to make my 5 pack. When I opened it and saw the single circle seed pouch. I didn't think 50 would fit in there. So I opened it and counted 25. I DMd him on Instagram.

The wife sent back an apology and a tracking number. It was in the mail a few hours later! Not perfect but quick and owned up and corrected with speed! I'd order from him again. 

Happy hunting. Keep me posted on results. I won't be able to crack mine for monthS!


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 4, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> . I DMd him on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy hunting. Keep me posted on results. I won't be able to crack mine for monthS!


who ?

I wish I could pop all at the same time but I have chempriorities, I bet I toss a couple here and there though, I''ve seen my self do it.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 7, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> who ?
> 
> I wish I could pop all at the same time but I have chempriorities, I bet I toss a couple here and there though, I''ve seen my self do it.


Docs dank seeds Instagram.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 7, 2017)

Anyone got the chance to smoke or grow Mango Nigerian , I was thinking of picking up a pack


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 8, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Anyone got the chance to smoke or grow Mango Nigerian , I was thinking of picking up a pack


Negative 

mountain has new stuff and so does/did seedsherenow.


----------



## Berenger (Jul 10, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> they need to advertise better If it hadn't been for this thread I wouldn't have know about them. I'm waiting on the sour star dawg as well. I saw the same pack for sale at another bank but they had it named differently. sour dawg x star dawg = star diesel...


We are trying to advertise more but it is costly. Word of mouth is what we need. If you are happy please tell someone else and allow us to satisfy them. We are truly a family operation doing this for the love of the community and the plant. Things are slow and we do not have deep pockets like some of the big boys. We do have a forum. In fact it is one of the most important aspects to me. I love the community and have been serving it for over 20 years. There will be discounts, contests, and unique info there that you won't find elsewhere. This is my labor of love. If you have any questions just ask! I respond fast to pm on my site or even email. There is a chat module but at this time only works if you are using a laptop, macbook, or pc. I hope to get the mobile upgrade soon so that I may serve my members better.

Good Vibes,

Berenger


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 10, 2017)

Berenger said:


> We are trying to advertise more but it is costly. Word of mouth is what we need. If you are happy please tell someone else and allow us to satisfy them. We are truly a family operation doing this for the love of the community and the plant. Things are slow and we do not have deep pockets like some of the big boys. We do have a forum. In fact it is one of the most important aspects to me. I love the community and have been serving it for over 20 years. There will be discounts, contests, and unique info there that you won't find elsewhere. This is my labor of love. If you have any questions just ask! I respond fast to pm on my site or even email. There is a chat module but at this time only works if you are using a laptop, macbook, or pc. I hope to get the mobile upgrade soon so that I may serve my members better.
> 
> Good Vibes,
> 
> Berenger


I am very happy with my purchasing experience at your shop and have been spreading the word ever since. CC transaction was smooth got my gear in 2-3 days with freebies included and all I spent was 100 bones for top dawg gear that has been difficult for me to obtain. shit I want to make another purchase but waiting on a restock. thanks again for coming through for me


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 10, 2017)

Which would be the better representation of chem 4? 
Topdawg seeds stardawg 4.0 Or
Greenpoint copper chem? 
They both have chem 4 in them


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 10, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Which would be the better representation of chem 4?
> Topdawg seeds stardawg 4.0 Or
> Greenpoint copper chem?
> They both have chem 4 in them


You want the chemdog D, trust me....


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 10, 2017)

I read your posts in the greenpoint thread, so understand why you like the d more. I have some d seeds lying around also. I'm particularly just looking for a certain mothballs type nastiness smell.
Can you help me out? I got tons of topdawg packs. 
On a side note, anyone grabbing the tres sister f2? 
How does chem sister compare to the other chems? Seems like the ugly one they kept in the shadows haha


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 10, 2017)

The D is way more stanky than the 4 imo, kinda shocked me when dude said what he did but he said he ran both the cuts so maybe that's how he feels. Go on about ask jj why he chose the d and not the 4 to outcross initially, maybe he didn't have the 4 or maybe he thought the D was that much better? But then he made stardawg, so there's that.. they're both good but to me it's not even close which is the stanky potent champ.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 10, 2017)

Can you describe how your chem d smells? 
The I have about 10 seeds from some really fire chem d that had onion/chemical/funk smell it. It was strong weed, hit you in the head, inbetween the eyes in heavy waves. Seeds came from about an oz


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm assuming those seeds were self pollination cause they were scattered and deep in the buds


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 10, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Can you describe how your chem d smells?
> The I have about 10 seeds from some really fire chem d that had onion/chemical/funk smell it. It was strong weed, hit you in the head, inbetween the eyes in heavy waves. Seeds came from about an oz


Foul wet stenchy old man dead tooth breath moth ball oniony garlicy clovey some skunkyness very full on stank.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 10, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I'm assuming those seeds were self pollination cause they were scattered and deep in the buds


I'd be popping them shits like yesterday.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 11, 2017)

No room! But they can be next in line haha. Thanks


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 11, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> *
> Foul wet stenchy old man dead tooth breath moth ball oniony garlicy clovey some skunkyness very full on stank*.


the end! it doesnt get described better than this !


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 11, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I read your posts in the greenpoint thread, so understand why you like the d more. I have some d seeds lying around also. I'm particularly just looking for a certain mothballs type nastiness smell.
> Can you help me out? I got tons of topdawg packs.
> On a side note, anyone grabbing the tres sister f2?
> How does chem sister compare to the other chems? Seems like the ugly one they kept in the shadows haha


I grew out a CC Tahoe OG from fem seeds that had that mothball/camphor smell unfortunately it Hermed out nasty but it's the first time I'd smelled that on a plant.


----------



## Berenger (Jul 11, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I read your posts in the greenpoint thread, so understand why you like the d more. I have some d seeds lying around also. I'm particularly just looking for a certain mothballs type nastiness smell.
> Can you help me out? I got tons of topdawg packs.
> On a side note, anyone grabbing the tres sister f2?
> How does chem sister compare to the other chems? Seems like the ugly one they kept in the shadows haha


People seem to be sleeping on the Sister City. I was told by JJ and Mike that they were finding some killer plants out of that one and it is a must grow. I put two packs back for myself.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 12, 2017)

Sister city produces diesel dom plants? Can anyone explain chem sis characteristics to me please? 
I am getting pack chemstar anyone run those?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 12, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Sister city produces diesel dom plants? Can anyone explain chem sis characteristics to me please?
> I am getting pack chemstar anyone run those?


ive never grown chem sis if I'm not mistaken chem sis is half genetic makeup of gorilla glue4. and that to me has a coffee chem citrus thing going.
I was about to go with the chem sis but went with the 91chem#12 cause inorder for the glue to be made either the chem sis hermed or the chocolate diesel hermed. so decided against the chem sis. plus I'm not to big of a fan of the gg4 taste or high. happy growing


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 12, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> ive never grown chem sis if I'm not mistaken chem sis is half genetic makeup of gorilla glue4. and that to me has a coffee chem citrus thing going.
> I was about to go with the chem sis but went with the 91chem#12 cause inorder for the glue to be made either the chem sis hermed or the chocolate diesel hermed. so decided against the chem sis. plus I'm not to big of a fan of the gg4 taste or high. happy growing


This didn't seem right to me. I could be wrong but I found this in a quick google search. 

*Unknown or Legendary - Chem Dawg*
Aka: Chemdawg
Breeder: Chemdog

Heritage (no serious source known):
Speculation 1: unknown indica strain (Kush, HP or NL?)
Speculation 2: Nepali x Thai

At a Grateful Dead show at Deer Creek Amphitheatre, joebrand (aka wonkanobe) and pbud met chemdog and sold him an ounce of very high quality pot for $500. Joe and Chemdog exchanged numbers and they later arranged for two ounces to be shipped to chemdog on the east coast. According to chemdog, one ounce was seedless and the other had 13 seeds.

In ’91, chemdog popped the first 4 seeds. From these seeds, one male was found and disposed of (chemdog was young, you can’t blame him). The 3 females were labeled "chemdawg" (now '91 chemdawg), "chemdawg a" (now chemdawg's sister), and "chemdawg b". In 2001, chemdog and his girlfriend attempted to germ 3 more seeds, labeled "c", "d", and "e". the "e" seed never germinated, "c" turned out to be junk (according to chemdog), and chemdawg "d" was the keeper. In 2006, chemdog and joebrand reunited and joe was given 4 of the last 6 beans: Chemdawg phenos 1-4, "4" being the chosen keeper. Joe thought the "4" was the best representation of the original and thus dubbed it the "reunion pheno". Chemdog still has two seeds left in his stash.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 12, 2017)

I believe it was the chocolate diesel that hermed to create gg4. I've smoked a lot of nug labeled gg4 and the best of it had no citrus. Very chocolatey chem taste and acetone chem smell.
The 91chem#12 is 91 chem x onycd #12 correct? Well in my experience 91 has always been dank but more of a fuel smell rather than chemical. I'm looking deep into chem line... don't want much diesel or gasoline smell at the moment. Want some mothballs garlic stankballs.
To each their own, best of luck on your grows


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 12, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> This didn't seem right to me. I could be wrong but I found this in a quick google search.
> 
> joe was given 4 of the last 6 beans: Chemdawg phenos 1-4, "4" being the chosen keeper. Joe thought the "4" was the best representation of the original and thus dubbed it the "reunion pheno". Chemdog still has two seeds left in his stash.


I've grown most of the Chemdog hybrids and the very best napthalene/camphor/moth ball smell comes from my # 4 expressions. many breeders have the them in their line up, My favorite to date is Commerce City Kush. 

Super City may end up being my only Topdawg keeper, I love every fem bean of her I've popped =pure chemd/chem#4 moth balls plus shes got this wonderful skunky gummy exotic shit going on too, very original.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 12, 2017)

What is super city made of? Tried to find that strain on the topdawg strain guide and it wasn't listed. 

Thanks for the info. I will definitely pop some chem4 genes soon


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 12, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> What is super city made of? Tried to find that strain on the topdawg strain guide and it wasn't listed.
> 
> Thanks for the info. I will definitely pop some chem4 genes soon



Super city is super skunk x onycd which is very elusive to find.
Now there is super city skunk out which is the same cross.....hmm, perplexing !!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 12, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I believe it was the chocolate diesel that hermed to create gg4. I've smoked a lot of nug labeled gg4 and the best of it had no citrus. Very chocolatey chem taste and acetone chem smell.
> The 91chem#12 is 91 chem x onycd #12 correct? Well in my experience 91 has always been dank but more of a fuel smell rather than chemical. I'm looking deep into chem line... don't want much diesel or gasoline smell at the moment. Want some mothballs garlic stankballs.
> To each their own, best of luck on your grows


GG4 bout 4-5 weeks in bloom at first I couldn't find the citrus notes but they are definitely there. As well as coffee and sweet milk chocolate. I'm on a totally different hunt. I'm looking for sour diesel leaning plants at the moment.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 12, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I've grown most of the Chemdog hybrids and the very best napthalene/camphor/moth ball smell comes from my # 4 expressions. many breeders have the them in their line up, My favorite to date is Commerce City Kush.
> 
> Super City may end up being my only Topdawg keeper, I love every fem bean of her I've popped =pure chemd/chem#4 moth balls plus shes got this wonderful skunky gummy exotic shit going on too, very original.


On another note where can I pick up fem top dawg gear I was under the impression they didn't produce fem seeds


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 12, 2017)

Got this of dark heart site. 





What has Everyone Stuck?

02.24.15
By Jessica Rountree

Here in the nursery we try our best to meet market demands but in the last few months one specimen in particular has kept us on our toes. We are talking about our lovely new crystalline queen: Gorilla Glue#4 and it’s literally got everyone stuck on her. During the recent Emerald Cup, everyone wanted to know about “the glue” and the few cuts we had flew off the shelves.

So what’s the deal and spiel with this Gorilla Glue#4 lady? She recently won 1st place in the 2014 LA High Times Cannabis cup and her uniquely satisfying flavor profile and sensational traveling high make her a stand out for quality. The smoke is so nice it’s hard to believe that she was an accident! According to legend, the whole seedy situation started one day when breeder Joesy Whales entered his garden and found that some of his Chem Sis had hermied and pollinated some neighboring Sour Dub plants. Frustrated, Joesy Whales threw the strain away completely. Luckily, a fellow grow friend of Whales named Mardogg held onto some of the seeds; seizing the opportunity to turn lemons into lemonae. Mardogg later planted these seeds and the result was Gorilla Glue pheno’s #1,2 and 4 (#3 was stunted and dumped). In the end it was only #4 that became the chosen Gorilla and she went on to win the cup.

Don’t think for a minute that the GG4 (as we call it) is all hype. The strain is incredibly resinous. A bane to all trimmers, GG4 gets its name from its tendency to clog scissors until they are stuck; permanently perhaps! This shiny star is a stunner; she looks bedazzled in crystally buds. A winner for bag appeal. The initial flavor is front loaded with diesel and pine but there is also a smooth sweet undertone. This hybrid roller coaster high is euphoric, focused and happy. And wait, what’s this? Do I feel a tingle? Oh yeah buddy, it’s a pleasant head tingle that eventually blankets the body. Believe me it’s nice, real nice. As a matter of fact, it is so nice that now you want more and this where the story gets tense.

Here’s where we harsh the mellow. Because as Peter Parker says “with great strains come great internet feuds.” (Thanks Uncle Ben). So the forums are on fire with rumor, gossip, slander. Does so and so have #4, maybe it’s #3. Which cuts are Gorilla Glue at all? Who could tell? It’s a sad side effect of our underground past that it’s impossible to ever know for sure.

We would be lying if we ever told you that we could guarantee that one of our strains is identical to someone else’s version. And, frankly, so is anyone else that tells you that. But one of the assurances we can provide is that of uniformity. If you like a DHN strain you tried out, it will always be the same whenever you get it from us. So, please give Gorilla Glue #4 a shot and let us know what you think!

“Easier said than done,” you say. Fair enough. We’re not keeping up with the GG4 demand. But the Dark Heart propagation team wants you to sleep at night. We assure you we are working our hardest to increase production of this lady just for you. Just give us little time to beef up the inventory! Or should I say “glue” up the inventory!


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 12, 2017)

Chem 4 has a chemical smell, and is very popular in Colorado. The chem 91 is very skunky and is my favorite of the chems. A lot of the smells you guys are looking for can be found in Deadhead. I think Deadhead is better than stardawg or Chem 4.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 12, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Chem 4 has a chemical smell, and is very popular in Colorado. The chem 91 is very skunky and is my favorite of the chems. A lot of the smells you guys are looking for can be found in Deadhead. I think Deadhead is better than stardawg or Chem 4.


 the deadhead OG from Cali connection ?


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 12, 2017)

I loved on Deadhead from Caliconnect for years until a month go when I cut my first bud from my first Raindance, ticked all my boxes nuff to cull the cali line.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 12, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> On another note where can I pick up fem top dawg gear I was under the impression they didn't produce fem seeds


He doesn't. I was assuming that they made them from JJ gear.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 12, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> He doesn't. I was assuming that they made them from JJ gear.


I would love stable fem line from the top dawg crew. I don't have space to pheno hunt at best I can pop 
3 new bean per cycle.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 13, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> I would love stable fem line from the top dawg crew. I don't have space to pheno hunt at best I can pop
> 3 new bean per cycle.


good luck with that request. Super City is a fine girl, but I treated every TD with Reverse, so now they're all stable for me, not sure if SS would have turned on me


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 13, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> good luck with that request. Super City is a fine girl, but I treated every TD with Reverse, so now they're all stable for me, not sure if SS would have turned on me


sharing is caring


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 13, 2017)

Think I could get similar plants from super star dawg 2.0? It's super skunk x stardawg. 
Probably a little more chemmy than super skunk x diesel?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 13, 2017)

It's time


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 13, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Think I could get similar plants from super star dawg 2.0? It's super skunk x stardawg.
> Probably a little more chemmy than super skunk x diesel?


yes.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 13, 2017)

Ok jj has decided to sell SEEDS again apparently. And relatively decent prices for some.
This is behavior that should be rewarded.
Sour bobby is on its way for a crisp 100 dollar bill after discounts at seedsherenow. This strain and many others have remained in stock since the drop and it seems like maybe he heard us. GP is still excelent, but this is a good chance to see why.


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 14, 2017)

Just popped four of the tre stardawg 2.0's, I'll make sure to update once in a while.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 14, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Ok jj has decided to sell SEEDS again apparently. And relatively decent prices for some.
> This is behavior that should be rewarded.
> Sour bobby is on its way for a crisp 100 dollar bill after discounts at seedsherenow. This strain and many others have remained in stock since the drop and it seems like maybe he heard us. GP is still excelent, but this is a good chance to see why.


Is this a poke at some of his hail Mary crosses? Or you just like the seeds he's selling on this drop?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 14, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 3977374 It's time


Crippy, you gonna start those soon? Tag me if ya do a journal, K


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 14, 2017)

Just put these to open 


Tangerine_ said:


> Crippy, you gonna start those soon? Tag me if ya do a journal, K



will be popping 91chem#12 in a month and ill make sure to tag you.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 14, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Just put these to open View attachment 3978236
> 
> 
> will be popping 91chem#12 in a month and ill make sure to tag you.


Me too


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 14, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Just put these to open View attachment 3978236
> 
> 
> will be popping 91chem#12 in a month and ill make sure to tag you.


I'd love to watch that! Tag me as well please!


----------



## morgwar (Jul 14, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Is this a poke at some of his hail Mary crosses? Or you just like the seeds he's selling on this drop?


Has his stuff got that bad lol.
Getting buyers remorse now.
I was in need of sister genetics for sure anyways. Maybe ill get lucky.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 15, 2017)

From descriptions I've read, sister has a more diesel leaning terp profile, giving gorilla glue its funk. Any opinions? I'm still pretty new at growing these and haven't gotten to sister yet. 
Maybe I should stick to gorilla glue hybrids for the sisters contributions. 
Either way thought I'd give em a try !
Good hunting!


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 15, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> I've been driving myself crazy trying
> 
> to figure this out but can't find answer. Where did you get the linage of the star diesel ??


I think it on jjs Instagram


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 15, 2017)

stardawg 91 7 weeks in


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 15, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Is this a poke at some of his hail Mary crosses? Or you just like the seeds he's selling on this drop?


I dunno lol.....I've handed off five different Stardawg hybrids in a shuffle and sometimes without seeing it grow is difficult to discern differences. many in a pack mind you, but many of the same in the next pack. not complaining. if I was though.....I 'd be talking about that damned variegation he passes along. It took me forever to rid my (tre)garden of the wicked stripes


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 15, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 3978374 stardawg 91 7 weeks in



Thats some funk whacky cream of the crop Star there bud good job!!


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 15, 2017)

I here you for such expensive genetics


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 15, 2017)

morgwar said:


> From descriptions I've read, sister has a more diesel leaning terp profile, giving gorilla glue its funk. Any opinions? I'm still pretty new at growing these and haven't gotten to sister yet.
> Maybe I should stick to gorilla glue hybrids for the sisters contributions.
> Either way thought I'd give em a try !
> Good hunting!


I don't have much experience with chem sis... but if your after diesel terps you should look into sister city. I know cannabeanery still has some in stock. I couldnt resist lol.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 15, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 3978374 stardawg 91 7 weeks in


That looks awesome @Jameshaze999 !!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 15, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 3978374 stardawg 91 7 weeks in


whats the smell on her and if you have grown her before whats she taste like..


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 16, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I don't have much experience with chem sis... but if your after diesel terps you should look into sister city. I know cannabeanery still has some in





Crippykeeper said:


> whats the smell on her and if you have grown her before whats she taste like..


The smell is like the strong pine . There is another one that had real strong body odor going on . I have stardawg 91 , stardawg IX and nyc og going . They all have a strong pine smell . With lemon . Everything is at 7 weeks now . First time on topdawgs . Up to another month to go maybe just a couple weeks for a few of them but most likely 10 to 11 weeks . Im sure they will be good . Vegging now I have some cuts of these and star diesel from topdawg and black gold from GP. Star diesel outgrowing the black golds


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 16, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 3977374 It's time


I have a pack of these too that id like to run soon . Im sure they top notch


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 16, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> That looks awesome @Jameshaze999 !!


I was able to score 6 seeds of guava 13 . Its from his original release.how lucky.I was to find these . Alot of people like his older work . Once I find a good place for those we will get them going


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 16, 2017)

What's the genetics on star diesel? Stardawg x ONYCD? 
Funny I have 3 bodega bubblegum and 3 bubblegum diesel. The topdawg beans are more vigorous and are outgrowing the greenpoint plants


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 16, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> What's the genetics on star diesel? Stardawg x ONYCD?
> Funny I have 3 bodega bubblegum and 3 bubblegum diesel. The topdawg beans are more vigorous and are outgrowing the greenpoint plants


Star diesel is sourdawg * stardawg


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 16, 2017)

Idk man. Sour Bobby is stardawg * sourdawg


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 16, 2017)

All these new crosses on shn and no descriptions. What a fucker


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 16, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Idk man. Sour Bobby is stardawg * sourdawg


Sour bobby is the chem 3/tresdawg* sourdawg


----------



## morgwar (Jul 16, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Sour bobby is the chem 3/tresdawg* sourdawg


Yep
(sis/tres) x (sourdawg). Might be good for my diesel project


----------



## morgwar (Jul 16, 2017)

I've got a long pheno hunt ahead!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 16, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> The smell is like the strong pine . There is another one that had real strong body odor going on . I have stardawg 91 , stardawg IX and nyc og going . They all have a strong pine smell . With lemon . Everything is at 7 weeks now . First time on topdawgs . Up to another month to go maybe just a couple weeks for a few of them but most likely 10 to 11 weeks . Im sure they will be good . Vegging now I have some cuts of these and star diesel from topdawg and black gold from GP. Star diesel outgrowing the black golds


Fire. What's the genetic makeup of the star diesel ?


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 16, 2017)

Ahh my mistake must have misread something somewhere! 
Thanks for the correction


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 16, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Fire. What's the genetic makeup of the star diesel ?


Sourdawg * stardawg.
5 posts or so above lol


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 16, 2017)

morgwar said:


> View attachment 3979069 I've got a long pheno hunt ahead!


Get into that 413 chem first 
I just got a pack of those also


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 16, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Star diesel is sourdawg * stardawg


I picked up a pack of
sour dawg x star dawg
But it's labeled sour star dawg ???


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah what's going on here. I think stardiesel would be a stardawg * diesel but Idk


----------



## morgwar (Jul 16, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Get into that 413 chem first
> I just got a pack of those also


Yes sir! 
this fall im running it with tomahawk and a couple of others.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 16, 2017)

72 strains @3years each to properly f 1,2,3. At a minimum of 100 plants per strain. 72x100= 7200 plants x 3sqft min= 21,600 sqft facility 1 college educated botanist per 100 plants = 72 salaries of +75,000.00$ a year for 3 yrs= 16,200,000. and about 10 water/ transplant/pest control techs minimum at 25,000 a year = 750,000.00 Figure in electrical/healthcare/tax/licence/lease/bulbs/ballasts/nutes/pesticides.
and it could be done in three years for a measley 45,000,000.00 if you cut corners.
LOL. 
Of course if you break it up over 15 years with smaller facilities and fewer breeders, and fewer plants it'll cost about............. the same. 
JJ's the elon musk of cannabis!

You're right, the true work is up to you and me @CannaBruh.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 16, 2017)

Dawg Waltz F2 is looking interesting but I'd like to know who made it and when it was made, what was the mom used?

If I'm remembering, H&L might have used that first gen tresdawg for that cross, which might be promising for those looking for those old school first round drops with that original tres.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 16, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I don't have much experience with chem sis... but if your after diesel terps you should look into sister city. I know cannabeanery still has some in stock. I couldnt resist lol.


They must have gotten that since I ordered a few weeks ago. Or I would have gotten them as well. I just popped super city skunk 2 weeks or so ago. And I just ordered 2 super city! Thanks. I've checked them but it always says 9 strains and I've assumed they were the same as when I ordered. I told dustygreenhaze from SHN last night I was counting on them to get this. Now I don't care.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 16, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 3979076
> I picked up a pack of
> sour dawg x star dawg
> But it's labeled sour star dawg ???


I believe what you'll find is they are the same strains used but DIFFERENT MOTHERS AND OR FATHERS!


----------



## Berenger (Jul 16, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> They must have gotten that since I ordered a few weeks ago. Or I would have gotten them as well. I just popped super city skunk 2 weeks or so ago. And I just ordered 2 super city! Thanks. I've checked them but it always says 9 strains and I've assumed they were the same as when I ordered. I told dustygreenhaze from SHN last night I was counting on them to get this. Now I don't care.


Right on! Will get it out ASAP.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 16, 2017)

Berenger said:


> Right on! Will get it out ASAP.


I've no reason to doubt that. Took my last order 55 hours to be in my box.

I know it's Sunday but can ya get on it already. lol


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 16, 2017)

Berenger said:


> Right on! Will get it out ASAP.


I gave you props on JJ Instagram. Suggested he get you a full line up!


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 16, 2017)

Best prices and no 3rd party credit card processing. Seeds here now doubles the price of already expensive beans. 
Wait, I should mention the 3 or 4 different packs of freebies I got from cannabean. All dank freebies. Fuck ya. 
And cannabruh/margwar ... yeah at this point there's no testing going on. It's just a chuck fest. But who isn't doing that? Tony Greene has a nicely worked gorilla bubble line. Dynasty has a lot of strains that stay year after year. 
But, with chem losing its vigor and whatnot from inbreeding, is it a good thing all these crosses are coming out, or is it simply capitalizing on the market to make money


----------



## morgwar (Jul 16, 2017)

Disappointed in not seeing any reports on south park chem.


SensiPuff said:


> Best prices and no 3rd party credit card processing. Seeds here now doubles the price of already expensive beans.
> Wait, I should mention the 3 or 4 different packs of freebies I got from cannabean. All dank freebies. Fuck ya.
> And cannabruh/margwar ... yeah at this point there's no testing going on. It's just a chuck fest. But who isn't doing that? Tony Greene has a nicely worked gorilla bubble line. Dynasty has a lot of strains that stay year after year.
> But, with chem losing its vigor and whatnot from inbreeding, is it a good thing all these crosses are coming out, or is it simply capitalizing on the market to make money


Its kind of a good thing as long as people who care try to work em.
They've got so mixed up I bet the best bet is make your own from the aftermath.

I'm no PhD breeder but some good old fashioned grow and cull, for a few generations can salvage em.
Shotgun genetics lol, for those of us who can only do 4 to 10 at a time.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 16, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Fire. What's the genetic makeup of the star diesel ?


Star diesel is stardawg female * sourdawg male


----------



## morgwar (Jul 16, 2017)

See I like sour bobby because taking chem3x tres is just like taking chem4 x tres.
So if chem 4 x tres is stardawg, shouldnt chem3 x tres be just as special?
It should have a name right!
Now if he puts out a 3x tres x 3x tres, I'm on that for big bucks!


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 16, 2017)

Im sure there is fire in these newer packs of topdawg just like the original packs . First release packs. Its all about selection and the more packs you pop the better your chances are . Maybe you gotta pop 3 or 4 packs to find a super female but thats with almost every seed company.1 out of 20 females is usually the specail on out the bunch . Sometimes 1 out of 10 females . Id buy 3 packs for 200 a pack to find that elite female . She is worth more than that


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 16, 2017)

morgwar said:


> See I like sour bobby because taking chem3x tres is just like taking chem4 x tres.
> So if chem 4 x tres is stardawg, shouldnt chem3 x tres be just as special?
> It should have a name right!
> Now if he puts out a 3x tres x 3x tres, I'm on that for big bucks!


Sour bobby is chem 3 / tresdawg * sourdawg . South park chem is chem 3 / tres * 91 bx 2


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 16, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I believe what you'll find is they are the same strains used but DIFFERENT MOTHERS AND OR FATHERS!


I believe your right but it would definitely be nice to know for sure which is which and what is what


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 16, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> 72
> 
> That's the number of TopDawg crosses listed at SHN.
> 
> At what point is this not chucking?


It might even be somewhat ok if it were the same parents being used over and over again, but that is not the case from what has been said. At least an educated guess could be made on the offspring. Another good question...what happened to the topdawg thread? I mean there used to be pictures and grow reports/real world info, now it's a seed buyers diary on the latest hype.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 16, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> It might even be somewhat ok if it were the same parents being used over and over again, but that is not the case from what has been said. At least an educated guess could be made on the offspring. Another good question...what happened to the topdawg thread? I mean there used to be pictures and grow reports/real world info, now it's a seed buyers diary on the latest hype.


I was asking myself the same thing not many if any top dawg gear grow logs or pic shows and not just from this site


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah it's hard to find any top dawg grow pics. I have some bubblegum diesel in veg right now. Nothing too interesting. Kicking my bodega bubblegums ass in terms of vigor.
Everyone is talking bout seeds cause he just dropped a bunch of new strains. What do you expect. 
Not all of us are in legal states. I'll post some pics once my topdawg plants get bigger but my camera is trash


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 16, 2017)

here is Star dawg IX 7 weeks in . 5 ro 6 weeks veg in 5 gal promix under 600 watt mh .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 16, 2017)

here is a sister of her . Looks like this one will be the yielder .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 16, 2017)

some NYC OG


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 16, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 3979208 here is Star dawg IX 7 weeks in . 5 ro 6 weeks veg in 5 gal promix under 600 watt mh .


Beautiful plant. Okay how's it differ from the stardawg 91 in nose and flavor


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 16, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 3979214 here is a sister of her . Looks like this one will be the yielder .


uniform and very healthy looking ladies


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 16, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 3979228


is that pack gonna produce a representation of the sour diesel that we all know and love or is onycd some other type of diesel ??


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2017)

Just enough space to get these going on.
Tres Sister 2011 Release...


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 16, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Beautiful plant. Okay how's it differ from the stardawg 91 in nose and flavor


Im not sure yet . This is the first run of them . I think.that stardawg 91 is a special plant though but it could of happened to either one.of them . You will be able to find fire in most of.his work if not all of it


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 16, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3979351
> 
> Just enough space to get these going on.
> Tres Sister 2011 Release...


I willing to bet those will have something specail in them


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 16, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3979351
> 
> Just enough space to get these going on.
> Tres Sister 2011 Release...


Im willing to bet after all those years you still have a good germ rate on them


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 17, 2017)

Just an update. I know cannabeanery is quick and good. But although it's to late for me. Mountain has sister city for 50 bucks less.Thats the problem with email only communication. It takes time and I wasn't waiting.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 17, 2017)

I replied I picked them up. Now they're sold out.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 17, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Im willing to bet after all those years you still have a good germ rate on them





Jameshaze999 said:


> I willing to bet those will have something specail in them


These ones will be Awesome. There is something special about a MALE that a breeder finds the first time. Im not really into this switching males up for newer generations..

So this male is the same one that made the earlier stardawg crosses. After all stardawg is Chem 4 x Tres Dawg.. 

I hope to find a two solid ladies out of the pack.

Btw the germ rates were awesome, I never really have germ problems the way I store seeds..


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 17, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 3979214 here is a sister of her . Looks like this one will be the yielder .


Nice, what was the date on your pack? None of mine came out like that...smaller fan leaves, very viney, they were very OG like. In veg you can't tell the difference from the OG's


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 17, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 3979221 some NYC OG


That's what I'm talking about, give me a reason/inspire me to pop my stardawg 91, or 3 chems, or NYC chem...or the others i'm sitting on.I'm really leaning towards 3 chems or nyc chem, but your stardawg 91 pics have me thinking on that.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 17, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Nice, what was the date on your pack? None of mine came out like that...smaller fan leaves, very viney, they were very OG like. In veg you can't tell the difference from the OG's


No date on that pack . I have another with a date on it though . It does not matter . You might need a couple but you find some gems . Just feed them take care of them and they will take care you too


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 17, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> That's what I'm talking about, give me a reason/inspire me to pop my stardawg 91, or 3 chems, or NYC chem...or the others i'm sitting on.I'm really leaning towards 3 chems or nyc chem, but your stardawg 91 pics have me thinking on that.


The stardawg 91 is similar to the 3 chems . If you pop all 3 of those packs luck might be in either one of those for you . Im sure you find something stellar though . I have nyc chem and would kill to have 3 chems


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 17, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Beautiful plant. Okay how's it differ from the stardawg 91 in nose and flavor


I think you will get more chem 91 influence and flavor . The crosses are on point with the parents


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 18, 2017)

I've got to say my experience with sour patch seeds should be coming to an end soon. 

I was waiting on the "new" drop that Jay told me he already sent in payment for. After waiting the 2 expected weeks. I contacted him again. He's saying JJ isn't returning his calls, emails, instagram or anything. That's what I was told true or not. Your guess is as good as mine. 

But I spoke with Jay on the phone on the 11th and he offered me 300 credit for the 200 pack he didn't have. So I took 2 C99 @150. He said they'd be going out the next day. Today is the 18th and it's still not here. 

On the other hand I ordered from cannabeanery on Sunday the 16th and tracking has it arriving tomorrow the 19th. 

Assuming these replacements arrive as I expect they will I can't say I'll be ordering from SPS anytime soon. Even with the extra 100 in credit. All the trouble and follow up wasn't worth it. To many others doing it faster and better.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 18, 2017)

For TopDawg I would use OES when he does drops


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 18, 2017)

Cannabeanery for the win. Gotten me my top dawg gear twice. In under 3days


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 18, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> For TopDawg I would use OES when he does drops


Prices are good selection NOT so good. 

Mountain has better selection and good prices and good service. 

SHN Good selection and high prices 

Cannabeanery has equal selection fastest service not the cheapest but much less than SHN


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 18, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Prices are good selection NOT so good.


Yeah not at the moment you gotta wait for the drops when they happen.sign up for newsletters. Things sell out quick there and don't forget you get 15% off when you spend the amount topdawg costs.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 18, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Prices are good selection NOT so good.
> 
> Mountain has better selection and good prices and good service.
> 
> ...


Yeah I love mountain top . Cannabeanary , glo seeds click seeds . Alk top notch . Sourpatch has some nice stock used too at least he just sucks at customer service . Takes your money but wont send your order. Seedsherenow always has goid stock too . If you dont mind paying a little more . Its ok when you got money but when you just starting out it could be pricey . Your best bet is if you can go to a event and get them straight from jj . Talk with him too . I hear he is a very cool person . Classy guy . Top notch genetics .


----------



## morgwar (Jul 18, 2017)

Shn, cannabean, and glo all have done right by me. Though glo is so like 2 weeks min


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 18, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Yeah not at the moment you gotta wait for the drops when they happen.sign up for newsletters. Things sell out quick there and don't forget you get 15% off when you spend the amount topdawg costs.


Well SHN and mountain have gotten new drops very recently.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 18, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Shn, cannabean, and glo all have done right by me. Though glo is so like 2 weeks min


If glo is what I think it is they've only had 3 strain for WEEKS and had about 13 when I started looking. I've seen NOTHING added. Just watched the selection decrease. But the prices looked good. But never had anything I wanted to add to my vault. The deli meat draw in my frig is chuck full of packs. Over flowing for gods sakes. I lost all control the last 3 months.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 18, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Yeah I love mountain top . Cannabeanary , glo seeds click seeds . Alk top notch . Sourpatch has some nice stock used too at least he just sucks at customer service . Takes your money but wont send your order. Seedsherenow always has goid stock too . If you dont mind paying a little more . Its ok when you got money but when you just starting out it could be pricey . Your best bet is if you can go to a event and get them straight from jj . Talk with him too . I hear he is a very cool person . Classy guy . Top notch genetics .


Click seeds I deleted them from my bookmarks. I think they had 5/6 strains listed but only 1 in stock for as long as I've been looking.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 18, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> No date on that pack . I have another with a date on it though . It does not matter . You might need a couple but you find some gems . Just feed them take care of them and they will take care you too


I don't think you understood what I mean't when I said mine did not look like yours. This is why I believe the date is relevant.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 18, 2017)

I think my stardawg 91 was 2/16 the IX HAD no date on it


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 18, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> I don't think you understood what I mean't when I said mine did not look like yours. This is why I believe the date is relevant.


I also have a stardawg IX with the date on it . Maybe 3/16 . Not exactly sure


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 19, 2017)

So is the date a new packaging trait implemented within the last year or so?


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 19, 2017)

I don't know why I'm not surprised. My order placed on Sunday arrived from cannabeanery BEFORE my replacement order from sour patch seeds placed 5 days EARLIER! If nothing else sour patch is consistent just as slow as ordering from EUROPE but European orders go through customs for days and cross the Atlantic! He drops them off in USA with supposed PRIORITY shipping! Which we all know is 2-3 day shipping. I'm not sure why his idea of priority takes over twice as long as anyone else but it does. I have to say it will be a cold day before I order from him again!


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 19, 2017)

My sister city is one of the few packs I've gotten with a date on it. Not sure why some have dates while others don't?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 19, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> So is the date a new packaging trait implemented within the last year or so?


My newer packs don't have dates, last years packs did. I would guess it has something to do with the talk of using different males.....that would make the most sense, but who knows.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 20, 2017)

Well I'm waiting on a tracking number from Jay at SPS. Still says he shipped it and checking his outgoing book for the date and tracking. Says he out of town again. It must be fun to travel. But it's not helping his business.

I told him flat out it won't help me. But just so he knows his competition is KILLING him in service and speed! I'm not sure it's sinking in because I've now waited 45 minutes for a reply. He didn't say he'd check the book when he got home. So I'm assuming it's with him?!

I do believe the PONY EXPRESS was faster back in the pioneering age of the USPS!


----------



## morgwar (Jul 20, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Well I'm waiting on a tracking number from Jay at SPS. Still says he shipped it and checking his outgoing book for the date and tracking. Says he out of town again. It must be fun to travel. But it's not helping his business.
> 
> I told him flat out it won't help me. But just so he knows his competition is KILLING him in service and speed! I'm not sure it's sinking in because I've now waited 45 minutes for a reply. He didn't say he'd check the book when he got home. So I'm assuming it's with him?!
> 
> I do believe the PONY EXPRESS was faster back in the pioneering age of the USPS!


I'm sorry man I thought I was going to get once 3.0 and ended up writing it off a while back. That bastage is no bueno.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 20, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> All these new crosses on shn and no descriptions. What a fucker


I had to keep going back and forth from SHN to IG I ran out of patience. 

I'm trying really hard to keep with Top Dawg. I appreciate the work JJs done/doing. I really do. 

He could've easily taken the lazy route rather than doing the painstaking work of breeding and selection needed to bring some variety to market but Christ on bike...can they at least take the time to blurb a 1-2 sentence description. 
Shit!

Ok...rant over. Off to look again!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 20, 2017)

Oh yeah. In my moment of Top Dawg shopping frustration I forgot to add that I'm taking down 2 of my 5 Guava Ds. Checked trichs this morning and they're done. ( 62 days for the first 2)

Theres one front runner that's frosty AF but the smoke tells the true tale so it may take more than one run to pick a keeper/s. 
The first one I checked had that odd dirty dishwater bad breath smell going on with a little bit of sourness at the very end. 
Its pleasantly offensive 

This thread needs more pics/grow reports and I have a lot to go thru/resize but I will definitely throw up some before and after shots with a prelim smoke report (I've got a couple lowers drying now)


----------



## morgwar (Jul 20, 2017)

So many great breeders/strains 
I really would like to do a headband vrs dead head ie inner eye vrs raindance run


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 20, 2017)

I've got 3 headbands that just got put in 5 gallon pots. Once they take hold time to flip.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 22, 2017)

Well I'm still waiting on Jay to check his book?! But it's been 10 days. So for kicks I googled pony express delivery times. And ironically the answer was given in a 10 day period. Identical to the amount of time I've waited. So I sent this to Jay.

----------------------------------------------------------

This is a semi joke. But since I decided to google this for kicks. And it answers in a 10 day period the same amount of time since my order was shipped. I thought I'd share what I found.

More than 1,800 miles in 10 days! From St. Joseph, Missouri, to Sacramento, California the Pony Express could deliver a letter faster than ever before. In operation for only 18 months between April 1860 and October 1861, the Pony Express nevertheless has become synonymous with the Old West.


Do you think I made my point?


----------



## morgwar (Jul 22, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Well I'm still waiting on Jay to check his book?! But it's been 10 days. So for kicks I googled pony express delivery times. And ironically the answer was given in a 10 day period. Identical to the amount of time I've waited. So I sent this to Jay.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Yep and a good point at that! 
But in this day and age things like pride in what we do, or shame because of failure and ineptitude, have been burried under participation trophies and an "everybodies special" mentality.
Jay is a product of a loser culture and probably couldn't succeed at anything if his life depended on it.
I'm sorry for the rant but I'm fed up supporting these poster children for eugenics.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 22, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Yep and a good point at that!
> But in this day and age things like pride in what we do, or shame because of failure and ineptitude, have been burried under participation trophies and an "everybodies special" mentality.
> Jay is a product of a loser culture and probably couldn't succeed at anything if his life depended on it.
> I'm sorry for the rant but I'm fed up supporting these poster children for eugenics.


You're probably right. I figured with the fact he didn't have what he said he had AFTER we had about 9 email exchanges about payment. I would have thought he'd have double checked the inventory before processing payment. Then didn't mention it at all until after a long wait and no tracking number I hit him up. Then he tells me he sent 3 of 4 packs. Mucho confusion for weeks. Waiting for a new prepaid drop and nothing comes. So at this point well I call again. We agree on 2 C99 for 1 top dawg. After all that you can be dam sure if the rolls were reversed my ass would have been at the post office with in minutes of the phone being hung up. Not this guy. It's starting to look like nothing was ever put in the mail at all. Then he went of [email protected]@@@@G vacation! Probably spent my 200 at the bar!


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 22, 2017)

This day in age word travels fast! And in this game word of mouth can make you famous or infamous! He's hitting the ball out of the park on the infamous spectrum. 

Of the dozens of orders I've placed over the last 5 years I've never had worse service. That include dr greenthumb. He might be old school with cash payment but with no contact other than mail. I sent in payment which took 10 days to arrive. I wanted him to sign for it. My order was in the box in 19 days! And he just sends it out regular snail mail! This guy says priority shipping and takes CC! Pretty pathetic.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 22, 2017)

I'll make my own seeds before I ever order from this putz again!


----------



## morgwar (Jul 23, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I'll make my own seeds before I ever order from this putz again!


October 18th 2018 general and small scale licensing kicks in. 
You can bet ill buy one and get started. I've got some kick ass landraces and plenty of land, manure, and sunshine.
There's not a single PhD behind any heirloom grain or veggy, and its not difficult to breed with good selection.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 23, 2017)

If I was JJ I'd cut that guy off permanently and disavow on social media.

I've been looking over jjs african and Landrace crosses and I think he's got the right idea! Refresh the genetics with source material, hybrid vigour can pop up easily creating far superior strains.
Ill definitely be grabbing some soon.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 23, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Well I'm still waiting on Jay to check his book?! But it's been 10 days. So for kicks I googled pony express delivery times. And ironically the answer was given in a 10 day period. Identical to the amount of time I've waited. So I sent this to Jay.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Fuck yeah!!


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 23, 2017)

morgwar said:


> So many great breeders/strains
> I really would like to do a headband vrs dead head ie inner eye vrs raindance run


I've grown those. I loved headband, but she didnt make the eventual cut. super orginal though, a must try at least.
Raindance will never leave my dirt. I'm embarrassed to admit what I culled for the Raindance run.
Raindance is my win thusfar, even threatens my beloved chem4 cut. I suspect a few differing expressions per pack. I'll get to them soon, but the very first made my top 5 of all time. Its a tight ship around here and only the cream rises.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 23, 2017)

@goldberg71b 
Any word from SPS yet? This clown seems to lay the bait with hard to find strains, gets the cash, fucks around for awhile buying time, and when he finally communicates the beans are OOS and he wont refund the cash but will let buyers pick something else.
Its a complete sham and those excuses he's been feeding customers wore out a long time ago. . Fucker!

Hope you get some resolution soon.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 23, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> @goldberg71b
> Any word from SPS yet? This clown seems to lay the bait with hard to find strains, gets the cash, fucks around for awhile buying time, and when he finally communicates the beans are OOS and he wont refund the cash but will let buyers pick something else.
> Its a complete sham and those excuses he's been feeding customers wore out a long time ago. . Fucker!
> 
> Hope you get some resolution soon.


Nope I'm still waiting. Told me he was checking his books on 7/20 brings new meaning to a snails pace!! Checking the mailbox is growing old. But if they happen to arrive I don't want them baking in the mailbox. I decided to put some JD short and second generation in the vault. Payment arrives Tuesday and I should have them by Saturday. If the SPS replacements don't arrive by then. I might explode! This order payment was mailed yesterday and SPS had my payment MONTHS ago and a 10 day head start.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 23, 2017)

I guess if by my spreading the word and you all passing it on and agreeing will cost him business. And if my 200 saves others money I'll call it good and let karma over! I guess I could call my CC company. But I don't need or want any attention. Looking back maybe I'm lucky I got 3 out of the 4 packs I ordered! But as long as I'm breathing I'll never talk highly or suggest anyone buy from him.

Maybe we need a thread dedicated to calling him out on his BS!


----------



## morgwar (Jul 23, 2017)

Maybe we need a thread dedicated to calling him out on his BS![/QUOTE]

I'd have a few words to add I could have grabbed onycd 3 at glo or shn at the time.
Lost my cash and my chance, hasn't been for sale since


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 23, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Maybe we need a thread dedicated to calling him out on his BS!


I'd have a few words to add I could have grabbed onycd 3 at glo or shn at the time.
Lost my cash and my chance, hasn't been for sale since[/QUOTE]
Well blown me down! That really really sucks!


----------



## Berenger (Jul 25, 2017)

I sure hope you get this worked out goldberg71b. I have only ordered from sps one time and I got what I paid for but it was a couple years ago.

I like what JJ is doing with the land race genetics. Bringing some hybrid vigor back to these lines. I have another breeder who is doing some similar things, Pantagruelion Seed Company. Running some Black Glue and Bubba Hotep in veg right now. Looking very nice and growing fast.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 25, 2017)

I think it's all worked out now. I chatted/argued/debated or what ever anyone wants to call it on DM instagram the other night. This time I saw a picture with my packs on a envelope with my address on it with tracking# it's gonna be here tomorrow.

But it was a weird convo we had. He's saying he understands my point but still wanted to argue or defend his in action or mistake.

As far as I'm concerned mistakes can surely happen I make them. But the moment he packed my order he knew he was 1 pack short. Having my phone number email etc I'd expect contact before shipping. Not a hand written note explaining the mistake and leaving it to me to contact him. I know he gave me an extra 100. Did offer to refund after 2 weeks. And yes he sent me 2 packs of his genetics. But like I told him I buy what I want to run. I have a draw full of packs in my fridge of things to run. So as nice as freebies are they aren't even on my list to run. Hell I may never run them at all! If I pop them years from now and they're fire I'll give a shout out. But it's not helping me short term at all.

I also told him flat out his competition is killing him in speed and service. The funniest part is he told me he had these same issues years ago and that's why he opened his bank to solve these extract problems! In the time I've waited he's been out of town twice I know of. How in the hell can you have priority shipping of items assuming they're in stock if your not there to package and ship the order?

Now if the website said hey brah I've got these packs of fire to sell. When the waves go lame and the rip dies! I'll get them right out to you. After I take a shower, cook a good meal, oh and get a good nights sleep. I'll get right on that! Then if I decided to order I'd be cool with it.

But @Berenger you seem to have absolutely no problem getting me my orders in 3 days. What is shown is in stock is in stock! This isn't science and dammit I'm not the bad guy!


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 26, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I think it's all worked out now. I chatted/argued/debated or what ever anyone wants to call it on DM instagram the other night. This time I saw a picture with my packs on a envelope with my address on it with tracking# it's gonna be here tomorrow.
> 
> But it was a weird convo we had. He's saying he understands my point but still wanted to argue or defend his in action or mistake.
> 
> ...


Can you quit blowing up the god damn top dawg thread with your SPS soapbox


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 26, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Can you quit blowing up the god damn top dawg thread with your SPS soapbox


You can like it!
You can lump it! 
You can learn from it!
You can ignore it!
But I'll be dammed if you're going to tell me what to post and what not to post. If you've got useful info put it up. If not shut up! No one needs your approval to post shit!


----------



## morgwar (Jul 26, 2017)

This thread is basically dying anyway.
Lol.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 26, 2017)

A newbee researching on here about top dawg will see posts by jameshaze and Goldberg and myself and maybe save a few bucks.
Sps has been playing the topdawg web trap a long time, and probably gets all his revenue from this trick.
By all means lets get some pics up and talk genetics, but look to these as public service announcements. Its annoying to those in the know, but vital to new growers.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 26, 2017)

NYC Cookies tastes like black licorice... I mean, if you like black licorice it's gonna be awesome for you. But if you're like me and despise that flavor, this shit it pretty much garbage to me.

Great cookie structure, dense stacking internodal flowers with minimal fan/leaf material. Top cola is a nice stardawg shaped cookie dense spear.

Black licorice... yuck, who wants black licorice cookies?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 26, 2017)

StarDawg IX on the other hand... this is my 4th or 5th run with this girl and she is something.


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> NYC Cookies tastes like black licorice... I mean, if you like black licorice it's gonna be awesome for you. But if you're like me and despise that flavor, this shit it pretty much garbage to me.
> 
> Great cookie structure, dense stacking internodal flowers with minimal fan/leaf material. Top cola is a nice stardawg shaped cookie dense spear.
> 
> Black licorice... yuck, who wants black licorice cookies?


Does that mean my sister city could end up with that smell? I hate black liquorice too. I hope not. That has onycd... You think thats where the taste came from?
I just wanted a stinky strain


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 26, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Does that mean my sister city could end up with that smell? I hate black liquorice too. I hope not. That has onycd... You think thats where the taste came from?
> I just wanted a stinky strain


NYC Cookie is one of half a dozen cookie/chem hybrids running and none of the others have any black licorice.

I'm guessing it's a pairing of those particular plants the forum/onycd

I cannot imagine that ONYCD terp profile is black licorice, I'm chalking it up to shitty allele pairing.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> NYC Cookies tastes like black licorice... I mean, if you like black licorice it's gonna be awesome for you. But if you're like me and despise that flavor, this shit it pretty much garbage to me.
> 
> Great cookie structure, dense stacking internodal flowers with minimal fan/leaf material. Top cola is a nice stardawg shaped cookie dense spear.
> 
> Black licorice... yuck, who wants black licorice cookies?


yeah thanks for the heads up not a flavor profile I'm after. 
put some pics up of them ladies if you can.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 26, 2017)

Sour star dawg. See you guys in a few months.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 26, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Does that mean my sister city could end up with that smell? I hate black liquorice too. I hope not. That has onycd... You think thats where the taste came from?
> I just wanted a stinky strain


sister city is has no anise profile expressing so far. I have 24 of them veg/flowering now, harvest a a half pound a month or so ago of three different seeds, lots of fuel, lemon cleaner, moth balls, exotic fruit describes mine best so far.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> sister city is has no anise profile expressing so far. I have 24 of them veg/flowering now, harvest a a half pound a month or so ago of three different seeds, lots of fuel, lemon cleaner, moth balls, exotic fruit describes mine best so far.


Any photos of last crop ? Would love to see some bud shots of recent top dawg gear.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 26, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Any photos of last crop ? Would love to see some bud shots of recent top dawg gear.


I been keeping my camera in the grow room for you. I'll check n see if any sista's in there


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> sister city is has no anise profile expressing so far. I have 24 of them veg/flowering now, harvest a a half pound a month or so ago of three different seeds, lots of fuel, lemon cleaner, moth balls, exotic fruit describes mine best so far.


Not to be confused with Super City, they are different I'm thinking. And this summer one is out, ...why I have big numbers of each among others. Super City is winning so far this year if ya'll wondering. Crazy yields, authentic, gassy, the real mccoy if you're into that


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 26, 2017)

stardawg Ix


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 26, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 3985156 stardawg Ix


You're killin it James!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> NYC Cookies tastes like black licorice... I mean, if you like black licorice it's gonna be awesome for you. But if you're like me and despise that flavor, this shit it pretty much garbage to me.
> 
> Great cookie structure, dense stacking internodal flowers with minimal fan/leaf material. Top cola is a nice stardawg shaped cookie dense spear.
> 
> Black licorice... yuck, who wants black licorice cookies?


That black licorice/Sambuca/anise/fennel seeds smell is probably from the DP in the Cookies. Its the worst!
I've run a few "cookies" and haven't come across it yet...thankfully. I don't care how potent it is, if I cant enjoy the actual smoke I let em go too.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 26, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 3985156 stardawg Ix


Sjjdjxkdnhxiskdndjxkksnxidjdjkxkdnxjdjdfnjcjndkdkdnsi 

Jesus


----------



## morgwar (Jul 26, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 3985156 stardawg Ix


So easy to trim! 
Damn man, that's bag appeal right there!


----------



## cookie master (Jul 26, 2017)

how is greenpoints stradawg ix compared to this one?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 26, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 3985156 stardawg Ix


I hope you have like 25 cuts.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 26, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 3985156 stardawg Ix


Frosted goodness what's the smell like ??


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Guava Ds faded out and finished.


Cant say I'm crazy about the structure of a couple of these but we'll see how it does on round 2





This one is the front runner for 'keeper status'




And one more still on the table finishing up. Probably take it down over the weekend.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> That black licorice/Sambuca/anise/fennel seeds smell is probably from the DP in the Cookies. Its the worst!
> I've run a few "cookies" and haven't come across it yet...thankfully. I don't care how potent it is, if I cant enjoy the actual smoke I let em go too.


No kidding I'm with you on that for sure! I ran mango haze a few years back. I never finish a bowl or joint of it. I always grabbed another jar and packed or wrapped up another strain! I must have tossed 20 bowls and 5-10 joints before I gave up. Take away smell (I know now I'm not a fan of mango!) and taste if you like sativa/haze plants it was really good. Everyone I let get their hands on it loved it! I never ran it again. I've still got about a pack and a half. But they'll never get run because I'm not wasting my time and effort on something I would NOT smoke myself. No matter who wants it or how much they like it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

And one more. This one I'm kinda digging...especially the terps. Bad breath sour skunkiness (no "guava" detected yet but a good cure always brings more complexity)


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> And one more. This one I'm kinda digging...especially the terps. Bad breath sour skunkiness (no "guava" detected yet but a good cure always brings more complexity)
> 
> View attachment 3985521


Your plants look stellar


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Guava Ds faded out and finished.
> 
> 
> Cant say I'm crazy about the structure of a couple of these but we'll see how it does on round 2View attachment 3985514
> ...


Damn they all look good tbh but the third one and your keeper look like some dank smoke.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Your plants look stellar


Thank you. They faded a bit more than I would've liked but I'll have em dialed in on the next round.


Crippykeeper said:


> Damn they all look good tbh but the third one and your keeper look like some dank smoke.


These are super sticky and the trichs are a combo of grease and grit. Most strains tend to go one way or the other but these seem to have the feel of both.
I'm gonna run all 5 again before I cull anything.
I tried a couple lowers that I took 2wks before chop (I accidently broke a branch)
These definitely pack a punch. Not a daytime smoke and certainly not for light tokers) 
I felt it after the first bong rip. Mostly heady but again, these were early nugs. 
I'll throw up some pics again before they go into the jars.


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 27, 2017)

Tre stardawg 2.0's at 1.5 weeks, already gettin their stank on


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> And one more. This one I'm kinda digging...especially the terps. Bad breath sour skunkiness (no "guava" detected yet but a good cure always brings more complexity)
> 
> View attachment 3985521


How many weeks ?


dubekoms said:


> Tre stardawg 2.0's at 1.5 weeks, already gettin their stank onView attachment 3985623


You get those from mountain top seed bank ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> How many weeks ?
> 
> You get those from mountain top seed bank ?


I took them down at 63 days but they could've come down a few days earlier. They started going amber at 58-60 days but I was really backed up with plants to trim so I left them a little longer than I would've liked.
Next run I'll be checking trichs a bit sooner.


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 27, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> How many weeks ?
> 
> You get those from mountain top seed bank ?


Nah from the dank team,about a year ago


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 27, 2017)

Would be nice to see a drop of some Chem D heavy crosses again.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 27, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> Tre stardawg 2.0's at 1.5 weeks, already gettin their stank onView attachment 3985623


Trestardawg sounds friggen awesome !
Do they sell that anymore?


----------



## morgwar (Jul 27, 2017)

So please correct me if I'm wrong and forgive me chem gods if I blaspheme  but I just need to clarify.
There are 4 cuts of star dawg
The Corey haim, the guava, the illuminati, and the kate upton.
The interview on the stoner show he seems to say that greenpoint got the kate Upton/purple cut.
Has there been a vefication on gu's end.
I know I might get tossed out for asking but I really like the greenpoint cut. And would like to see what her sisters/brothers are like.
And kate upton's kinda hot


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 28, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Trestardawg sounds friggen awesome !
> Do they sell that anymore?


I have nooo idea man


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 31, 2017)

Anyone got any promo codes for Cannabeanery? 
@Berenger?
Anyone?


----------



## goldberg71b (Jul 31, 2017)

I never heard of one.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 2, 2017)

From the horses mouth he's just chucking now.. No different then us.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Observe & Report (Aug 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> From the horses mouth he's just chucking now.. No different then us.


Speak for yourself, I ain't selling seeds for $10-$20 each.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 2, 2017)

jjs mad sour! dudes so mad hes stressing his plants and cross pollinating the joint!!!!!! then ...




hes trolling illuminati genetics because ink asked if he tested some new lines. wow! unreal...


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 2, 2017)

when the boat is sinking you wanna take somebody with you


----------



## naiveCon (Aug 2, 2017)

Maybe he will do better with his kennel...lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 2, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Maybe he will do better with his kennel...lol


What if the dog turns out to be a mutt??? Lmao


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 2, 2017)

My male came from the same release as the Kate Upton pheno. 2011 maybe?
That batch was super purple. Affy as hell


----------



## morgwar (Aug 2, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> My male came from the same release as the Kate Upton pheno. 2011 maybe?
> That batch was super purple. Affy as hell


Obviously a stand alone strain!
Don't loose him man. 
I'd like to try the illuminati but that's not likely to happen.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 3, 2017)

What i beleive to be my only stable cut of super stardawg 2.0. First pack of seeds i ever bought. 3 females, first 2 runs hermed and pollinated. I paid $125 for a pack of seeds and wanted to make sure it wasnt operator error so i hung onto the cuts. First runs were in my shared grow, i now have 2 small tents for sexing and test runs of new genetics. First thing i did was run all 3 cuts. Im down to one! This pic is day 29, its on day 36 now. They seem to like to start their transition around week 5/6, ill be keeping a close eye on this one for the next couple weeks. If she survives, i will call her caitlyn.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 3, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> What i beleive to be my only stable cut of super stardawg 2.0. First pack of seeds i ever bought. 3 females, first 2 runs hermed and pollinated. I paid $125 for a pack of seeds and wanted to make sure it wasnt operator error so i hung onto the cuts. First runs were in my shared grow, i now have 2 small tents for sexing and test runs of new genetics. First thing i did was run all 3 cuts. Im down to one! This pic is day 29, its on day 36 now. They seem to like to start their transition around week 5/6, ill be keeping a close eye on this one for the next couple weeks. If she survives, i will call her caitlyn.
> View attachment 3989349


shit you only got 3 females out of the 11 seeds in pack and 2 of the 3 hermed I was under the impression that the 2.0 in stardawg 2.0 meant that it was more stable than previous version. wtf
nice plant but damn


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 3, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> under the impression......meant that it was more stable than previous version. wtf


yeah, we all did, I observe obvious decline in the newest td gear I run. I love on the older stuff though, but I dunno whats going on in those seeding rooms these days.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 3, 2017)

From what i gather, 2.0 just means different mom. Not the mass superskunk, but who knows. Sucks, i bought it thinking it was. $125 for 1 pack and a boatload of frustration. $140 for 3 packs of bodhi gear, so far yielding 9 fems from 2 packs, all some of the nicest shit ive seen. And i got the mass superskunk x appalachia.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 3, 2017)

i think 2.0 means twice the phenos of the 1.0


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 3, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> i think 2.0 means twice the phenos of the 1.0


2.0 is a different male off the same father


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 3, 2017)

Super skunk = 2.0 
Mass super skunk = first version 
From what I've read?


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 3, 2017)

I got 2 bubblegum diesel that look great just flipped the switch on em. Gonna be some high yielding bushes


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm going to start 5-6 Sour Stardawgs soon. I don't have a stress tent going but I do try to keep the newer stuff concentrated to one corner of my bloom room. The most easily accessible side so I can try to keep an eye on em.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 3, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> i think 2.0 means twice the phenos of the 1.0


Or, twice as likely to herm?


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 3, 2017)

So yeah, this has been my experience:
 
Pretty much been a 50/50 split for guesses as to whats different. Dont matter, like the strain, if i conclude its stable ill hang onto it. I dont think ill be buying anymore top dawg genetics though. Plant issues aside, he comes across as kind of a douche in the public relations department. Always some fucking stupid drama. Yeah, dude has fire genetics. So do other people, for less money, or less douchebaggery, or both. I have no problem paying either. Im chomping at the bit to drop $150 on bros grimm c99 and $120 on OG jawa pie, malibu pie or alien rift. Then back to bodhi gear for days. There are sooooo many strains now, ill give my money to peoole with less arrogance and butthurt


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 4, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> So yeah, this has been my experience:
> View attachment 3989681
> Pretty much been a 50/50 split for guesses as to whats different. Dont matter, like the strain, if i conclude its stable ill hang onto it. I dont think ill be buying anymore top dawg genetics though. Plant issues aside, he comes across as kind of a douche in the public relations department. Always some fucking stupid drama. Yeah, dude has fire genetics. So do other people, for less money, or less douchebaggery, or both. I have no problem paying either. Im chomping at the bit to drop $150 on bros grimm c99 and $120 on OG jawa pie, malibu pie or alien rift. Then back to bodhi gear for days. There are sooooo many strains now, ill give my money to peoole with less arrogance and butthurt


There is only one right answer. JJ use new males. when he came back he used a new male to remake many of his newer crosses 2015 - 2016 and unward. @Vato_504 is correct...


----------



## morgwar (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm a vulture picking at bones at this point. 
91 chem #12. Sure ill pick it up
Sister city , and the skunk cross chemphlegm talks about if it ever pops up again.
I'd kill for a straight onycd or onycd 3.
But otherwise it's green point all the way.

I don't lend credence to clone only/exclusive.
chem sis, chem 4, chem d, extinct.
And if any cuts truelly exist, they're too far gone genetically.
Chem 91 is robust because it's crossed ie nl, haze, skunk, 
Stardawg shines still because of the affie in double dawg but it needs another injection.
The new chems, are hybrids and need work imho
Common sense says chem chucking days are over, 
work the lines or watch em fade into obscurity like the ak's and white widows of Christmas past


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 4, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'm a vulture picking at bones at this point.
> 91 chem #12. Sure ill pick it up
> Sister city , and the skunk cross chemphlegm talks about if it ever pops up again.
> I'd kill for a straight onycd or onycd 3.
> ...


I fear you may be right. Just to be sure about the genetics here, Chem was more or less 'found' and not 'worked' to become Chem, right?


----------



## morgwar (Aug 4, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> I fear you may be right. Just to be sure about the genetics here, Chem was more or less 'found' and not 'worked' to become Chem, right?


Not sure really. I hear people say they worked it. Maybe somebody could pipe in give JJ some support.
I'm not ready to all out trash the guy, by any means. Sour attitude is a turn off but not a deal breaker if the dudes actually breeding some of it.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 4, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Not sure really. I hear people say they worked it. Maybe somebody could pipe in give JJ some support.
> I'm not ready to all out trash the guy, by any means. Sour attitude is a turn off but not a deal breaker if the dudes actually breeding some of it.


Everyone is a cut chucker now. So many to choose from and much more profitable than working multiple lines.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 4, 2017)

Double dawg is definitely worked. Onycd 3.0 has some work.
I'd buy a lot of what would be considered old stuff.
Id pick 12 of the best if I were him and rerelease as a stable and reasonable catalog. Slow down new releases to 1 or 2 a year and just pump out my good strains. 
But cuddles is right, chem soup for everyone! 
I hope I get some sour and meaty bits in mine.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 4, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'm a vulture picking at bones at this point.
> 91 chem #12. Sure ill pick it up
> Sister city , and the skunk cross chemphlegm talks about if it ever pops up again.
> I'd kill for a straight onycd or onycd 3.
> ...


I guess i sounded a little harsh? Im not totally trashing the guy. I just dont like the way things look at the moment? hes got a couple things id really like to check out, 91 chem ix, onycd, lemon lime diesel and just out of curiosity if i could get my hands on a cut or a couple beanz of the original super stardawg. I can look past things, everybody has their shit. If customers are complaining that your shit is herming, deal with it!!!! Dont go airing your dirty laundry out in public! Posting disputes on instagram? Not a good idea whatever side of it youre on. Integrity is key. People can and will do and say whatever the fuck they want. You cant change that. Let them, let your work speak for itself. On a good note....day 39 no herm yet! Again, im pretty sure this cut is ok but i have tester tents now so ill use em! 
 
  
Shes just a little thing. Tents are 2.5x2.5x5 so i have to keep em pretty small. Those are 2' stakes but not sunk to the bottom so shes just shy of 3'. 1.5 gal pot, pro mix hp with worm castings, happy frog dry fert and nectar for the gods nutes. Mykos wp, mammoth p and slf-100. Light is 3 vero 29 COBs @ 2100ma for 240 watts, 3500°k.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 4, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> I guess i sounded a little harsh? Im not totally trashing the guy. I just dont like the way things look at the moment? hes got a couple things id really like to check out, 91 chem ix, onycd, lemon lime diesel and just out of curiosity if i could get my hands on a cut or a couple beanz of the original super stardawg. I can look past things, everybody has their shit. If customers are complaining that your shit is herming, deal with it!!!! Dont go airing your dirty laundry out in public! Posting disputes on instagram? Not a good idea whatever side of it youre on. Integrity is key. People can and will do and say whatever the fuck they want. You cant change that. Let them, let your work speak for itself. On a good note....day 39 no herm yet! Again, im pretty sure this cut is ok but i have tester tents now so ill use em!
> View attachment 3990329
> View attachment 3990330 View attachment 3990331
> Shes just a little thing. Tents are 2.5x2.5x5 so i have to keep em pretty small. Those are 2' stakes but not sunk to the bottom so shes just shy of 3'. 1.5 gal pot, pro mix hp with worm castings, happy frog dry fert and nectar for the gods nutes. Mykos wp, mammoth p and slf-100. Light is 3 vero 29 COBs @ 2100ma for 240 watts, 3500°k.


She's pretty! And I don't think your coming off as to harsh, especially if the breeder acts like a dick.
But in my case I'm still foggy on what topdawg has actually done for and with his genetics. 
If its a straight chuckfest ill salvage what I can to get the ingredients I need.


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 5, 2017)

Look I'm just germinating my first batch of TD gear. So I can't comment on new vs old strains. What I do know is this is a crazy business. Who knows who has what ax to grind and who's impartial. God I hate that who to believe???!!!!

What I see posted by @Vato_504 is a post of a partial conversation. (Why isn't he posting the whole conversation? That is the first thing that comes to my mind) Is vato 540 and inkognytogenetics the same person? If they're not the same person what is the relationship between the two of them?(That is an important piece isn't it?) Maybe I'm the only one who doesn't know that but personally I'm very skeptical of second hand info. Plus partial convos can always be taken out of context. 

It seems like this convo is between 2 competitors. Which brings its own complexity to the situation. Because from the way I read it the worst thing said by JJ was actually repeating a word used by inkognytogenetics "chucking". Because everything else he said about a stable male and a known clone only is true. It's also makes those seeds an F1. Which I think we all know leads to more phenos and greater variation. But you should also know what to expect from the combination of those parents. That's really not chucking nor is it worked!? Better labeling should cure that. Back to other posts with no date or lineage! 

Who knows I'm new to his gear. But when Jay Frost was telling me about people being paid or receiving discounts for smearing people this post by vato540 is something that seems to fit that bill to me. I could be completely wrong. But I felt it needed to be said. 

No offense but I do find it interesting that @Gu~ shows up on the same day telling everyone about his male. That just by chance comes from older gear. Gu I told you privately I'm on no side and I mean it. But you contacted me privately to thank me for being fair. So you're watching and choosing who to cantact and when. More power to you. You've got a business to promote. But in all fairness I don't think it's fair to chime in when someone shows up dropping bombs on the competitions thread. Plus we all know JJ and you aren't on the best of terms. But since you chose to comment can I ask why you didn't comment on the known stable male and a known clone only female?

I do agree with many other things said about strain names. And changing males ect. To much to post but I did want to play devils advocate to the convo a bit. I saw the post hours after posting and I've been thinking about it before commenting. Where the truth is I've no idea. But I must say I didn't care for the post. Something about it just doesn't sit well with me. So I DM JJ on Instagram and sent him a picture of the post. So it's up to him if he wants to enter the convo. I did tell him that I thought it would be in his best interest to look at the thread and possible post about it. It just doesn't feel right to have someone posting private messages in a place that person isn't watching to defend himself. But that's just me and how I think I'd feel if it were me being hit!


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 5, 2017)

And before someone says I was slamming jay frost from sour patch the same way --------> I told him that I was posting my experience from the get go. So when the problem arose I told him it was being chronicled. If asked he should confirm I did.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 5, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Look I'm just germinating my first batch of TD gear. So I can't comment on new vs old strains. What I do know is this is a crazy business. Who knows who has what ax to grind and who's impartial. God I hate that who to believe???!!!!
> 
> What I see posted by @Vato_504 is a post of a partial conversation. (Why isn't he posting the whole conversation? That is the first thing that comes to my mind) Is vato 540 and inkognytogenetics the same person? If they're not the same person what is the relationship between the two of them?(That is an important piece isn't it?) Maybe I'm the only one who doesn't know that but personally I'm very skeptical of second hand info. Plus partial convos can always be taken out of context.
> 
> ...


Wow is all I can say. You should post less on things and years of stuff you have NO idea about. First off @Vato_504 is not Ink / inkognyto is a friend of mine. The part of the conversation you are seeing is from ig and there is to much to screenshot (at least for me).
Here is the link to the whole conversation.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BXNpTL5l8Cs/

The thing you are speaking of with Gu you have no idea. Gu was o
n a forum that I was on from YEARS ago .. This was even before green point seeds/ seed junkies all that. Anyhow he and number of people got in on JJ's around that time. Some of the Original packs that he speaks of from 2009-2011

Its imortant to differentiate from these newer batch of beans


As people are seeming to find hermies in the newer releases..

The Old Male was Solid. These newer males have yet to be proved. Ink agrees that JJ's Old work Is Sound, but the newer gear is chucks.

Oh yeah whats with you dry snitching to JJ. sending him dms... Thats his post on Inks Instagram. JJ went on Inks feed and started everything up...


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 5, 2017)

If jj gave a fuck about the community he would participate in these threads. Gu does. Comparison over.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 5, 2017)

@goldberg71b the reason why JJ and Gu dont see eye to eye is well because GU used his work in some of his crosses. Ink also used male he found from the old top dog gear.. A few years ago there wasn't really a legal market as there is now.. More things to get out... Less Artizen now.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 5, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> .... I don't think it's fair to chime in when someone shows up dropping bombs on the competitions thread..


No offense taken.
I'm here though aren't I? Where is he? 
He's up in the mountains having trouble taking clones and counting the money he will spend on Heroin. LOL
*What if you had 20 years with the Chem lines like he has? Would you be in the same position? *


----------



## morgwar (Aug 5, 2017)

All I know is I've got 4 td strains that ill have f2s of by january. By October next year ill likely have more.
In October 2018 ill have small scale licensing and possibly sooner thanks to a liquor store owner (our system is alcohol based) and a coop is in the works.
If its chuck city for TD he'll see a couple of his strains WORKED, in MY catalog by 2020. I bred for proseed, and cargill for more than 10 years and those are ACTUAL seed companies. 
I'm one of literally thousands of people that can pull this off so work your shit or lose it.
Parties over!


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 5, 2017)

I notice the most popular rock stars and actors are in the tabloids near full time, often by their own hand.
life is too short to give two fucks about some guy on the coast pollinating marijuana plants for seeds to sell.
Everyone in business has drama, who cares? if speaking publicly about their drama makes them more popular, more money, I find it pretty easy to figure the jig out.
Sell me the seeds, be honest about your chosen genes, and I'll be the judge in public.

the best of the best rose to the top here, all breeders/strains. only the best remain. I'll continue to nibble until bored on any new beans from a trusted seller, for life even. My breeders numbered in the hundreds a few years ago, now only a handful are trusted anymore. I saw the lies first hand, right in my pipe.

Gu hasnt lied to me thus far. I expect this to continue. If it doesn't he'll lose my business. I've got his best work in my possession, he fucks up......chemphlegmbeanerycom, thats the name of the game folks !
keep up the good work @Gu~


----------



## morgwar (Aug 5, 2017)

Oh and a quick tip.
You can't breed out the herm trait, its hard wired.
So to stop it you simply select based on vigour and immunity.
If the plant hermes due to stress, you either remove the stress, or remove the weakness in the plant itself.
Put a soldier on the battlefield unarmed and he pisses himself, give him good equipment and training and he'll fight.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 5, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Oh and a quick tip.
> You can't breed out the herm trait, its hard wired.
> So to stop it you simply select based on vigour and immunity.
> If the plant hermes due to stress, you either remove the stress, or remove the weakness in the plant itself.
> Put a soldier on the battlefield unarmed and he pisses himself, give him good equipment and training and he'll fight.



breed out ? not sure about that.
but check this out;
Tahoe OG Kush, all the fems showed confusion(2008ish)
I chose my fav clone and treated her one time with Reverse, fan leaves, spritz, cost about .09 to do it.
I've cloned form a clone hundreds of times, hybridized with 6 other favorites, no more confusion ever in any after
initial treatment, just like they told me on the phone. Reverse is a brand name, the tech is age old and used on many veggies and fruits in production.

I have successfully _bred_ this sexual confusion from every Tahoe OG Kush, and now EVERY chem hybrid I keep, some single prophylactic treatments even, just in case on those. imagine the time savings even if this hormonal issue could be _bred_ out, compared to this.


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 5, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Wow is all I can say. You should post less on things and years of stuff you have NO idea about. First off @Vato_504 is not Ink / inkognyto is a friend of mine. The part of the conversation you are seeing is from ig and there is to much to screenshot (at least for me).
> Here is the link to the whole conversation.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXNpTL5l8Cs/
> 
> ...


First off the point of my post was to bring more light to the subject. As I said I don't know who vato is. And I don't trust what one guy types. Second snitching?? That's funny. Why because i don't think private convos should be posted in part or at all? I'm not defending or taking sides. Just pointing things out the that seem strange to me.


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 5, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> No offense taken.
> I'm here though aren't I? Where is he?
> He's up in the mountains having trouble taking clones and counting the money he will spend on Heroin. LOL
> *What if you had 20 years with the Chem lines like he has? Would you be in the same position? *


Wow that's interesting. I asked you about a known stable male and a known clone only female and some how we get herion? Yeah you're here.

I have no idea what position JJ is in. I can't say where I'd be if it were me. I've never thought about making money breeding.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 5, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> First off the point of my post was to bring more light to the subject. As I said I don't know who vato is. And I don't trust what one guy types. Second snitching?? That's funny. Why because i don't think private convos should be posted in part or at all? I'm not defending or taking sides. Just pointing things out the that seem strange to me.


I'm the same dude who told your dumb ass sour patch was a scam artist. Me posting your fav breeder saying he's chucking is just that me posting. I don't care about JJ or what JJ does. But a few guys on here that don't have IG I thought they should see that. And you read his exchange with Ink so I know you know he said he's a chucker now more then one time. So don't let me stop you from spending your money on the chuck of the month... FYI ink is white I'm black so we're not the same.


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2017)

Yall gonna have to find another word for these guys....I'm the only real chucker.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 5, 2017)

genuity said:


> Yall gonna have to find another word for these guys....I'm the only real chucker.


Pollen painters


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 5, 2017)

Wait till people start growing all those crosses with the sourdawg male


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 5, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm the same dude who told your dumb ass sour patch was a scam artist. Me posting your fav breeder saying he's chucking is just that me posting. I don't care about JJ or what JJ does. But a few guys on here that don't have IG I thought they should see that. And you read his exchange with Ink so I know you know he said he's a chucker now more then one time. So don't let me stop you from spending your money on the chuck of the month... FYI ink is white I'm black so we're not the same.


lol. Ok now I'm a dumb ass. Well you're entitled to your opinion and JJ isn't my favorite breeder. That could turn out to be the case or I could end up not liking his work. I don't know yet. The only seeds I've planted of his aren't even ready for cutting to be taken yet. So I've never seen a finished product of his gear other than pictures. Which do me no good. But I do have more than my fair share of seeds. So I'll see it first hand. I guess my point is I think the term chucker isn't being used right. I wouldn't expect anything to be worked from a known clone only female other that a straight forward cross to a known STABLE male. As long as they are his "studs"?! If the males are not his "studs" and have never been used I would agree with chucking! Maybe I'm wrong but I'm operating under the impression that he's using previously used and tested studs. 

As far as sour patch goes. The only reason I ordered there is because when I was searching for brokers with TD in stock his name was suggested by chemphlegm. He said he used them and had no issues. No one said anything bad about him. At the time a new drop was expected so when I saw items I wanted and SPS had them I bought them. I jumped because I had been searching for several weeks at the time. So in my hast to beat others to the punch I placed the order. That's my fault I should have done my homework. Trust me there's no way in hell I'll do that again! 

Your race doesn't make a bit of difference to me. But when people act they way you're acting to me by calling me names instead of making a point I question motives. Sorry but just because it's posted on here doesn't make it gospel in my book. I have no beef with you so there's no need to call names. I'm a suspicious guy and when I see half a convo I'll be the first one to question it every time. If a link was posted to the whole convo from the start I wouldn't have questioned the motive behind it.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 5, 2017)

I've placed more orders with them since with no issue. Not defending them at all, no dogs in that race, but they treated me well and customer service was good. Expensive but couldnt find what I was looking for any where else, so they rock in my book until further notice


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 5, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I've placed more orders with them since with no issue. Not defending them at all, no dogs in that race, but they treated me well and customer service was good. Expensive but couldnt find what I was looking for any where else, so they rock in my book until further notice


I guess he really really likes you! I'd do it again if it worked for me too!


----------



## morgwar (Aug 5, 2017)

Well nothings changed. Chems are cursed.
everyone selling those seeds is swept up in drama and controversy.
Even JJ believes it.
I'm not usually the superstitious type, but I'm thinking maybe ill stick to growing and working it for my self since the only ones in trouble or hated are the ones trying to profit.
Either way though I'm going to do the work and maybe if I give em away free, the scary scooby doo curse will lift and the hippies will stop burning flags and global warming will reverse etc etc 
But making money on em shouldn't be my goal.
Free seeds will kill this racket once and for all.
When JJ gets old maybe he'll see the big picture and do what's right for the plant and the movement in general, and give back to it what he's taken. 

Everybody knows karma is fire, and we know he loves his karma og, and it shows in the grow logs and reviews.
He may chuck here and there and that's fine because its a cheap thrill with f1s but in the end he knows as well as I do that there's a deeper obligation whether your a grower or breeder. And that obligation is to the living creature that's giving you so much.
Morgwar seed co. Free worked genetics for the masses.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 5, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> breed out ? not sure about that.
> but check this out;
> Tahoe OG Kush, all the fems showed confusion(2008ish)
> I chose my fav clone and treated her one time with Reverse, fan leaves, spritz, cost about .09 to do it.
> ...


Respectfully (as always chem) I think that your herm issues may not have been bred out( imho) but instead you bred in, what the plant needed. 
So now your plants have the stronger traits to eliminate the need to herm?
This is hypothesis only and my intention is light conversation.
Though I can see your point referring to a hormonal issue.
I think that the herm ability will always be there, just not as prevalent in a genetically healthy plant.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 5, 2017)

And lastly. Yes I will buy every high dollar chuckfest strain I can get my hands on,
Breed them old school and johnny appleseed this bitch till the day I die.
I will prey on every asshat breeder that acts the fool here ig etc.
Ill sell hash and oils off my seedy plants to pay for it. 
And I invite all here to join in there own way.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 6, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Respectfully (as always chem) I think that your herm issues may not have been bred out( imho) but instead you bred in, what the plant needed.
> So now your plants have the stronger traits to eliminate the need to herm?
> This is hypothesis only and my intention is light conversation.
> Though I can see your point referring to a hormonal issue.
> I think that the herm ability will always be there, just not as prevalent in a genetically healthy plant.


I believe all of our girly mj's are capable of showing both sexes, part of their dna. when environment is right, or wrong, their hormonal messages change and in a last ditch effort(heh, pun) they will express a boy part in order to make a seed in order to continue their down line.
I believe that the sensitivity can be bred out, I do not believe I bred anything out of the dna, but I did interrupt the messages, and it has lasted hundreds of generations, while the originals were confuse almost right out of the gate in a well controlled environment. Why did it work? I could give two shits. that was awhile ago.
Then I dusted off the bottle when I saw these new Topdawgs throwing balls, not many, but every plant! Honestly I think someone could have managed the crop with manual removal but I cannot, and dont have any patience for confused plants in my garden spaces.

why would I spend years with a punnets square trying to dial this trait out of my line, using up precious plant counts, uncompensated resource costs, etc....when a 50 cent treatment will do it right? Its a popular greenhouse treatment that works on many of our fruits and veggies we buy daily. Once I find or make holy grails I store them forever as cuts, or keep them growing till bored, clone from a clone, mom, whatever. I do understand stabilizing genetics for commercial applications, personal funs too, and am wowed every time I hear someone taking on the task.

-I should have put _*bred*_ in italics on my last post...it was tongue in cheek. I dont breed anything except bad habits these days.


----------



## maxamus1 (Aug 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Pollen painters


Sounds to artistic personally I like pollen pitchers myself


----------



## morgwar (Aug 6, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I believe all of our girly mj's are capable of showing both sexes, part of their dna. when environment is right, or wrong, their hormonal messages change and in a last ditch effort(heh, pun) they will express a boy part in order to make a seed in order to continue their down line.
> I believe that the sensitivity can be bred out, I do not believe I bred anything out of the dna, but I did interrupt the messages, and it has lasted hundreds of generations, while the originals were confuse almost right out of the gate in a well controlled environment. Why did it work? I could give two shits. that was awhile ago.
> Then I dusted off the bottle when I saw these new Topdawgs throwing balls, not many, but every plant! Honestly I think someone could have managed the crop with manual removal but I cannot, and dont have any patience for confused plants in my garden spaces.
> 
> ...



I gotta say I agree. Breeding for smell production, flavor, and resistance is hard enough.
I think if you get those four traits dialed in you won't see herms.
Besides I remember now your producing for patients so end product is a much higher priority.


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 7, 2017)

Has anyone ran Chemstar to finish?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I gotta say I agree. Breeding for smell production, flavor, and resistance is hard enough.
> I think if you get those four traits dialed in you won't see herms.
> Besides I remember now your producing for patients so end product is a much higher priority.


wondered when a _breeder_ realizes a particular plant is not bothered by his mites while the others are. So he calls that one "bred for resistance". I never grew an "indoor" strain that didnt do awesome outdoors and vice versa, so I call my really large ones "bred for outdoor success", besides ...the breeder is making seeds in his own environment, those down line seeds adapt to his place not ours necessarily, even if "breeding" for it exists.

breeding for profiles etc is very real as well as for the other reasons mentioned, , I bet that Lemon skunk is mite resistant fo rthe natural dlimonene expressions, which we all know pest dont like.........but I'm not buying it, these fly by night breedrs we see so often just are not doing much more than marrying two kind genetics to explore what happens. there is a place in my heart for this too so no worries on my end, I love the time/cash savings I can get buying the results rather than acquiring select genetics and doing it myself.

Funny how a professional breeder for decades "breeding for X" hasnt thought about breeding out variegation or hermaphrodite tendencies for example first eh? this is not directed at any specific breeders, only the ones lying about their "breeding for" scenes.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 9, 2017)

Super City, day 36 flowering


Tres 2, day 44 flowering


Super City is a keeper beyond expectations. 
this is my second cycle of the gem
Tres 2, not so much, this is likely my final cycle of her


----------



## volusian (Aug 9, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Super City, day 36 flowering
> View attachment 3992317
> 
> Tres 2, day 44 flowering
> ...


Super city definitely looks super dank. I don't have that but do have the sister city. I hope to find some fire in those.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 9, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Super City, day 36 flowering
> View attachment 3992317
> 
> Tres 2, day 44 flowering
> ...


Super city is definitely on my radar if comes available again! 
Have you or anyone else run 91 chem 12?
Any thoughts or opinions on it, if you have?
My ultimate chem has been achieved according to my samples of copper, but for the Uber diesel I need a good foundation strain.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 9, 2017)

my super city gave me some guava fruity light on the fuel type flavs, one of the seeds came with the chem4 expression I love. They're all really good producers, large buds nice. One will be a keeper here. Copper and Raindance are my holy grails today, I am googlie eyed with both.
no chem 12, but 91 for many years until raindance came along lol. 91 was very powerful but lacked the meat/mothball I demand, I kept it for the medicinal value, real knock down on pain, but man, raindance topped it already so....


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 9, 2017)

volusian said:


> Super city definitely looks super dank. I don't have that but do have the sister city. I hope to find some fire in those.


no doubt, and to be clear every cracked seed produced fire from td, some better than others(for me and mine). I get that same experience with most seed packs from solid breeders, I expect it even. if one of them sucks its always my fault.


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 9, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> my super city gave me some guava fruity light on the fuel type flavs, one of the seeds came with the chem4 expression I love. They're all really good producers, large buds nice. One will be a keeper here. Copper and Raindance are my holy grails today, I am googlie eyed with both.
> no chem 12, but 91 for many years until raindance came along lol. 91 was very powerful but lacked the meat/mothball I demand, I kept it for the medicinal value, real knock down on pain, but man, raindance topped it already so....


What cross is super city? I can't find it? Am I wrong because I've assumed it was super city skunk. And you were using short hand. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3989049 From the horses mouth he's just chucking now.. No different then us.


I did not see this,, it's fucking on


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 9, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Everyone is a cut chucker now. So many to choose from and much more profitable than working multiple lines.


Now? Elite started offering elite cut crosses at low cost and was the first or at least was the first with any high volume and he was highly shunned for it (sans myself and a few others), everyone else saw how fast he grew and dove in.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 9, 2017)

lol @vato being ink...if so that's fucked up you didn't tell me

Gu kicks the dog shit out of JJ when it comes to this forum & customer service game.

I'm seriously over here fuming reading that shit he posted on ink's IG


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm done.. fuck this pussy jj,

Support Gu and Ink and pass on top dawgs.... I'm coming off of a nyc cookie run and with the shit jj talking about best chem he's out his fucking tree... fuck his nyc 2.0 and fuck his glass jaw skinny retarded ass too


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 9, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> lol @vato being ink...if so that's fucked up you didn't tell me
> 
> Gu kicks the dog shit out of JJ when it comes to this forum & customer service game.
> 
> I'm seriously over here fuming reading that shit he posted on ink's IG


You didn't know I was Ink man lmaooooooooo


----------



## naiveCon (Aug 9, 2017)

TD is having a photo contest on his IG, could be interesting to see...


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> You didn't know I was Ink man lmaooooooooo


At least shill "your own" gear before sending everyone to Pisces 

Ink is a real cool cat, I love how jj puffs his chest about white dawg but fails to give krome any credit, lol dude the white wasn't yours and go look at ic in the thread where he brought it out... not a peep about krome but he's all up in Gu's shit too..


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 10, 2017)

Can someone post a link to all this IC stuff/arguing Id be interested in taking a look at it. I've always steered clear of that site. I can't even recall why I avoid it anymore.

If I do a search and IC shows up half the time it won't show me the page. Other times I see it and half the people who posted are banned now. WTF is with all the banned ppl over there?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 10, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> What cross is super city? I can't find it? Am I wrong because I've assumed it was super city skunk. And you were using short hand. Now I'm not so sure.



I think its Mass Super Skunk and one of the stardawgs/onycd, etc


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 10, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I think its Mass Super Skunk and one of the stardawgs/onycd, etc


I was gonna guess mass super skunk x ONYCD


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 10, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> TD is having a photo contest on his IG, could be interesting to see...


I think it's actually a SHN contest and he reposted it. I'll be paying attention. It only includes strains that SHN sells. I'm not sure if it's presently listed on the site now? Or if they have ever sold the strain. 

It is suppose to promote sales Im sure. Which leads me to believe that possibly the supplies aren't going as fast as before?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 10, 2017)

That SC is a super stone, long lasting, really what I expected from any of TD gear, but found most pronounced in this one for some reason. A few different expressions in my pack, difficult to choose one keeper but I have to sadly soon. Down to two this day
sickening giant buds with way high moth ball and eye stinging gasoline parts cleaner or over the top nose burning skunky fuely pissy rotten fruit sours. might marry the girls and see what happens...


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 10, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I was gonna guess mass super skunk x ONYCD


I posted a pic of the seed pack in this thread somewhere....


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 11, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> That SC is a super stone, long lasting, really what I expected from any of TD gear, but found most pronounced in this one for some reason. A few different expressions in my pack, difficult to choose one keeper but I have to sadly soon. Down to two this day
> sickening giant buds with way high moth ball and eye stinging gasoline parts cleaner or over the top nose burning skunky fuely pissy rotten fruit sours. might marry the girls and see what happens...


now youre talking


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm only cycling one tres 2 this time, the other 8 vegging Tres2 just went into the compost bin.
Likely its last run here. ON a personal note about Tres2 - If I was a breeder I'd be using this one for sure, not alone, but hybridized with some super stoners with more end nose and intense effects for cripes sake. 
Super City whooped its ass, but now she's threatened by another thread here....


----------



## ANC (Aug 13, 2017)

Who makes the best cheese these days?
It is very popular here, but I'd like some fresh genetics.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> Who makes the best cheese these days?
> It is very popular here, but I'd like some fresh genetics.


Cheesedog- Connoisseur Genetics was my best performing "Cheese" strain of several. UK Cheese , I wanted to like it, really, but fell into the bunk pile after a few cycles. The Conno selection is putrid, even offensive when growing, harvesting and rolling. I decided we liked the Skunk side of these but not the cheese side so much.


----------



## ANC (Aug 13, 2017)

The one I have now is very typical to the smell you get when you open cheese flavoured corn chips or puffs.
I'm not a big fan. Give me a diesel or chocolate any day.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 16, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I'm done.. fuck this pussy jj,
> 
> Support Gu and Ink and pass on top dawgs.... I'm coming off of a nyc cookie run and with the shit jj talking about best chem he's out his fucking tree... fuck his nyc 2.0 and fuck his glass jaw skinny retarded ass too


You already know I was done but that bullshit on Ink's ig was definitely eye opening. I'm gonna keep running this 3 chems cut I have but I am not going to hesitate to Chuck with JJs gear. Fuck him.


----------



## Observe & Report (Aug 16, 2017)

Are the "sour" crosses amongst the suspected untested packs? e.g. Sour Crack, Sour Sensi, Sour Cherry, Sour Bobby?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 16, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Are the "sour" crosses amongst the suspected untested packs? e.g. Sour Crack, Sour Sensi, Sour Cherry, Sour Bobby?


Yes sir. Most of his recent drops is chucks.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 16, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> You already know I was done but that bullshit on Ink's ig was definitely eye opening. I'm gonna keep running this 3 chems cut I have but I am not going to hesitate to Chuck with JJs gear. Fuck him.


what is Ink's IG @


----------



## morgwar (Aug 16, 2017)

Grab that chem dd f3!
Inkognyto


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 16, 2017)

Was about to drop $550 on TD. Read all his bitch ass posts and I'll spend my money on someone else. What a toolbag. My LD-95 is enough for me.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 16, 2017)

I've got his 91 chem 12, 91 chem IX, sour bobby, and inner eye. These were the ONLY genetics I was interested in from him and that's only because he's got chemdogs endorsement of pedigree

Ill run gu~s strains as grow only or personal (except maybe copper, but only because that's what he intended) out of respect for a gentleman and good businessman.
But TD is open game untill he changes his ways, or comes back to the people.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 16, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Grab that chem dd f3!
> Inkognyto


Is that some sort of joke? I hear Chem D and my tail starts wagging.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 16, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> Is that some sort of joke? I hear Chem D and my tail starts wagging.


Hasn't responded to dm. Maybe I'm doing it wrong? 
Ig is a pain in the butt.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 16, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Hasn't responded to dm. Maybe I'm doing it wrong?
> Ig is a pain in the butt.


I meant lemonhoko earlier with the chem dd f3


----------



## Observe & Report (Aug 17, 2017)

All seed makers are "open game." Every one of them stands on the shoulders of giants. There is no reason you can't boost yourself up there too. If you want to make seeds, make seeds. If you want to sell seeds, sell seeds. Good luck.

I'm sick of the stupid "you can't make crosses with my seeds" attitude some of these breeders have. All of those jackasses, ALL OF THEM, have zero qualms about using a cut from an "unknown" breeder. You think JJ has blessing from the breeder of Cherry Pie? Archive's entire business is built on crossing Face Off OG, a cross he didn't make, to other crosses he didn't make and he goes off on "fuckboys" all the time.

So if you still have some hesitation about using your best plants to breed with you should forget about it. Literally, just forget who the breeder is and you're golden under the Official Unspoken Rules Of The Seed Making Game.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 17, 2017)

Amen


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 17, 2017)

Agreed with the above post

Im gonna be finding a nice lady & afew studs from my Strawberry Star that was chucked and released once and making afew f2, crosses and whatever..might work that bitch into an IBL and give them out and no credit will be given to JJ.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm searching a lot of these strains, here, ig, ic, google. For all the strains he's realeased,,,,,,, not a lot of grows or photos.
Lots of duplicate picks of the same strains.
Am I crazy? 91 chem #12 just a single grow? 
I get paranoid sometimes. Maybe I'm not searching right?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 17, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'm searching a lot of these strains, here, ig, ic, google. For all the strains he's realeased,,,,,,, not a lot of grows or photos.
> Lots of duplicate picks of the same strains.
> Am I crazy? 91 chem #12 just a single grow?
> I get paranoid sometimes. Maybe I'm not searching right?


Lots of the strains are new. IE 2016 created. Lots of people didnt post there older grows..

Grow them out... I have never seen any of my strains grown out prior to I have grown them..


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'm searching a lot of these strains, here, ig, ic, google. For all the strains he's realeased,,,,,,, not a lot of grows or photos.
> Lots of duplicate picks of the same strains.
> Am I crazy? 91 chem #12 just a single grow?
> I get paranoid sometimes. Maybe I'm not searching right?


To be honest fam nobody really growing JJ shit anymore. Why spend $200-$300 on watered down genetics when there's other breeders that have the same thing but better.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> To be honest fam nobody really growing JJ shit anymore. Why spend $200-$300 on watered down genetics when there's other breeders that have the same thing but better.


I'm a bit late to the party.
Lol I got what I needed.
Sometimes that last call chick surprises ya.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'm a bit late to the party.
> Lol I got what I needed.
> Sometimes that last call chick surprises ya.


Me and you both. Good think about my last call I have a potna in @BigLittlejohn that showed me mad love on my packs of TDS. Like 50-60% off. So I'm not complaining.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 18, 2017)

I've got mixed feelings about TD gear today. Fact is over 20 TD strain lines have been culled here just this year, and I didnt even save any copies. The only TD gear in a test tube here are this Super City ! 
I fantasize about his purest chem expressions, worked and perfected, without the hit or miss success of late. Tres 2 has been worked for a long time here and I'ma bout done with her too.
My Super City redeemed his efforts, kudos. The Super Skunk really did fix any issues I had with The Tres Stardawg line up. I'll likely keep at least one of her expressions forever. I have several to choose from currently and all are some of the best herb I've experienced.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Me and you both. Good think about my last call I have a potna in @BigLittlejohn that showed me mad love on my packs of TDS. Like 50-60% off. So I'm not complaining.


Biglittlejohns a cool cat.
Threads always get interesting when you all lay down some knowledge. 
Ill find what I need and catch up at the emerald cup.



chemphlegm said:


> I've got mixed feelings about TD gear today. Fact is over 20 TD strain lines have been culled here just this year, and I didnt even save any copies. The only TD gear in a test tube here are this Super City !
> I fantasize about his purest chem expressions, worked and perfected, without the hit or miss success of late. Tres 2 has been worked for a long time here and I'ma bout done with her too.
> My Super City redeemed his efforts, kudos. The Super Skunk really did fix any issues I had with The Tres Stardawg line up. I'll likely keep at least one of her expressions forever. I have several to choose from currently and all are some of the best herb I've experienced.


Bringing in that skunk again probably made a huge difference man! Take a look a the royal family, once they started marrying into the Spanish and french, all those weird diseases went away. 
Gotta bring new blood in sometimes.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 18, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I've got mixed feelings about TD gear today. Fact is over 20 TD strain lines have been culled here just this year, and I didnt even save any copies. The only TD gear in a test tube here are this Super City !
> I fantasize about his purest chem expressions, worked and perfected, without the hit or miss success of late. Tres 2 has been worked for a long time here and I'ma bout done with her too.
> My Super City redeemed his efforts, kudos. The Super Skunk really did fix any issues I had with The Tres Stardawg line up. I'll likely keep at least one of her expressions forever. I have several to choose from currently and all are some of the best herb I've experienced.


I feel bad for you, on the gear you have. I have not grown out any of the 2016 gear and newer.

However 
@gu from greenpoint seeds and Ink both found solid males in the old gear. 

Question is why is everyone so late to the party. What where you doing in 2010 , 2011 , even 2012.. 

@chemphlegm 

Have you grown out any of his IX crosses..


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2017)

I see Mr. Gassed out genetics showed up to the party with his negativity. Only if you knew how to grow those old packs of TDS you would be great. Pass them shits to a grower and now plant ruiner...


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 18, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I feel bad for you, on the gear you have. I have not grown out any of the 2016 gear and newer.
> 
> However
> @gu from greenpoint seeds and Ink both found solid males in the old gear.
> ...


no dude, you misunderstood. dont feel sorry for me or my gear. I own maybe every td offering, and most of Gu's gear. read up and see Gu has taken over all but 2 of my 72 count grow, I have near 20 strains growing full time. I'm a Chemdog junkie, when I found TD I thought I could live with or fix some of the shortcomings I often experienced with the gear. I kept on with a few of them, lived with any issue, then discovered Gu's work. Raindance set the bar here. copper came along and floored us, wtf..bye bye TD. My loyalty is based on a curve. I demand the very best in every aspect of my experience. perfection is acceptable here. I spent a fortune on my controlled space and need to trust a breeder. I trust Gu now, havent been let down. I got a special place for that last line though as said, TD mastered his game with the *Super City*, and also the *Tres Stardawg 2*, the very best of every td gear I ran, and I ran all several times over the yrs. ts2 may or may not remain after the summer, undecided still. the rest fell to the seed side storage.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I see Mr. Gassed out genetics showed up to the party with his negativity. Only if you knew how to grow those old packs of TDS you would be great. Pass them shits to a grower and now plant ruiner...


learn how to grow? me?
theres not a chemdog in my room that gets grown any differently than any of the others. no room for punks and butch's in my space. 72 rocking ass strong representations remain. like I'm the only one noticing issues along the way with this line? does it surprise you that an accomplished grower may develop discerning tastes and growing preferences along the way, maybe choosing favorites among hundreds of td choices? shit I change my mind sometimes every couple years in my garden.
peace out


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> no dude, you misunderstood. dont feel sorry for me or my gear. I own maybe every td offering, and most of Gu's gear. read up and see Gu has taken over all but 2 of my 72 count grow, I have near 20 strains growing full time. I'm a Chemdog junkie, when I found TD I thought I could live with or fix some of the shortcomings I often experienced with the gear. I kept on with a few of them, lived with any issue, then discovered Gu's work. Raindance set the bar here. copper came along and floored us, wtf..bye bye TD. My loyalty is based on a curve. I demand the very best in every aspect of my experience. perfection is acceptable here. I spent a fortune on my controlled space and need to trust a breeder. I trust Gu now, havent been let down. I got a special place for that last line though as said, TD mastered his game with the Super City, and also the Tres Stardawg 2, the very best of every td gear I ran, and I ran all several times over the yrs. ts2 may or may not remain after the summer, undecided still. the rest fell to the seed side storage.


Damn you got me wanting to pop that copper now fam. Did you find you a nice copper male to hit some females with?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> learn how to grow? me?
> theres not a chemdog in my room that gets grown any differently than any of the others. no room for punks and butch's in my space. 72 rocking ass strong representations remain. like I'm the only one noticing issues along the way with this line? does it surprise you that an accomplished grower may develop discerning tastes and growing preferences along the way, maybe choosing favorites among hundreds of td choices? shit I change my mind sometimes every couple years in my garden.
> peace out


Nah not you fam he knows who I'm talking to. Your shit be on point.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn you got me wanting to pop that copper now fam. Did you find you a nice copper male to hit some females with?


yes, every copper chem male and female is a star. I cloned him(s), sterilized him(s) and put him in a test tube forever. for later, maybe. if I wanna be @Gu~ someday or sumpin.. I did self some too. some of many strains


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2017)

Where is all the pics......?

Of good & shit plants.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 18, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> no dude, you misunderstood. dont feel sorry for me or my gear. I own maybe every td offering, and most of Gu's gear. read up and see Gu has taken over all but 2 of my 72 count grow, I have near 20 strains growing full time. I'm a Chemdog junkie, when I found TD I thought I could live with or fix some of the shortcomings I often experienced with the gear. I kept on with a few of them, lived with any issue, then discovered Gu's work. Raindance set the bar here. copper came along and floored us, wtf..bye bye TD. My loyalty is based on a curve. I demand the very best in every aspect of my experience. perfection is acceptable here. I spent a fortune on my controlled space and need to trust a breeder. I trust Gu now, havent been let down. I got a special place for that last line though as said, TD mastered his game with the *Super City*, and also the *Tres Stardawg 2*, the very best of every td gear I ran, and I ran all several times over the yrs. ts2 may or may not remain after the summer, undecided still. the rest fell to the seed side storage.


Makes sense.

So you have his old stalk. Good to know.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 18, 2017)

I just started to take pics as you know. I even posted some a little earlier in this thread , so be nice. 
my pics are of good plants, good bud. bad plants go to my bunnies to make more fertilizer, they do it in two days sometimes


----------



## morgwar (Aug 18, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I feel bad for you, on the gear you have. I have not grown out any of the 2016 gear and newer.
> 
> However
> @gu from greenpoint seeds and Ink both found solid males in the old gear.
> ...


1999-2004 law enforcement. 2004-2014 oilfield (hair follicle tests) before all that I grew guerrilla outdoor. Ran serious seeds ak, soma "diesel" and the original Columbian gold.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 21, 2017)

Ill have some 91 #12 baby pics in a day or two. No full grow report but a partial log of chuck and select gen by gen


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 23, 2017)

Super City=Super Skunk x ONYCD


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 23, 2017)

Tres Stradawg 2


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 23, 2017)

the blue man bud Super city was broken off the plant but the others are still connected, with some weeks to go still.
I smoked some of that blue man bud and it is stellar. I cut some more branches off early too, the stuff is magic.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 23, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> the blue man bud Super city was broken off the plant but the others are still connected, with some weeks to go still.
> I smoked some of that blue man bud and it is stellar. I cut some more branches off early too, the stuff is magic.


Dude that's some really hairy stuff there!
Lots and lots of pistols. A strong reproduction drive is always a plus.
Nice sparkles there too!


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 24, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Dude that's some really hairy stuff there!
> Lots and lots of pistols. A strong reproduction drive is always a plus.
> Nice sparkles there too!


cant wait till she's finished. thats the one with the most pronounced moth ball/bloody mouth smell I could find in my TD line up.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Aug 25, 2017)

mango nigerian haze
if you notice, a little yellow and also brown spots on a couple leaves. 
cal deficiency?


----------



## WindShear (Aug 31, 2017)

I am about to flip some sister city into flower. This strain is AJ Sour Diesel x ONYCD. Does anyone have experience with it? It seems like it was a very limited release. I'm wondering if it has propensity to herm, because it's going into a large flower room and I'm concerned that it could pollinate other tables. Is this something I should be especially careful of with this strain?

Thank you.


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 31, 2017)

Sister city is Chem Sis x ONYCD
From what ive heard, a lot of keepers coming out of that cross. But who knows. Keep us posted


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 31, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> mango nigerian haze
> if you notice, a little yellow and also brown spots on a couple leaves.
> cal deficiency?


I would say magnesium, if i remember correctly that causes the rust spots. Id give it blackstrap molasses and calmag. Or just up pot it. Root issues will speak through the leaves. It could just be root bound. Sativas like a large rootball.


----------



## WindShear (Aug 31, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Sister city is Chem Sis x ONYCD
> From what ive heard, a lot of keepers coming out of that cross. But who knows. Keep us posted


My apologies, it's actually Sour City. Thank you for the quick reply. Here is a pic for reference.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Aug 31, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I would say magnesium, if i remember correctly that causes the rust spots. Id give it blackstrap molasses and calmag. Or just up pot it. Root issues will speak through the leaves. It could just be root bound. Sativas like a large rootball.


thanks for the insight.


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 31, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> thanks for the insight.


By the way what is your growing medium?


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 31, 2017)

WindShear said:


> My apologies, it's actually Sour City. Thank you for the quick reply. Here is a pic for reference.


I would expect an overload of diesel, sour, pungent fuel notes. And correct me if im wrong, but she'll probably stretch a decent amount? I havent grown a ton of diesels. Just the bubblegum diesel from topdawg which was 2-3x flower stretch.
As far as hermies, check for ballsacks around the lowers of the plants 2 to 3 weeks into flowering. Thats usually when confused and slightly unstable show in my experience. Pluck those off and usually yoy dont see anything else through flower. That has been my experience. And by the way one of my topdawg bg diesel threw the balls on lowers 3 weeks in. Plucked em and shes chugging along fine now


----------



## Terrapin2 (Aug 31, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> By the way what is your growing medium?


straight coco. 
i started adding some more cal/mag.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Sep 5, 2017)

Im going to keep this real simple for anybody and everybody . Say what you want to say . Grow out a pack of Stardawg IX . Stardawg IX is a very high quality smoke . Very strong very potent . Grow out the IX . The IX should be top 10 seed packs of everyone . The IX should be the standard of Topdawg . Im sure there are a few Topdawg even better than the IX . But keep it simple . The IX is all you need .


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 5, 2017)

Guava IX is the best thing from JJ I've ever run


----------



## morgwar (Sep 5, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Im going to keep this real simple for anybody and everybody . Say what you want to say . Grow out a pack of Stardawg IX . Stardawg IX is a very high quality smoke . Very strong very potent . Grow out the IX . The IX should be top 10 seed packs of everyone . The IX should be the standard of Topdawg . Im sure there are a few Topdawg even better than the IX . But keep it simple . The IX is all you need .


I'm giving chem91 #12 its day in court.
I'm a diesel guy, but I hear ya.


----------



## SoOLED (Sep 5, 2017)

every time I'm looking for beans they are never in stock.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 5, 2017)

Cannabeanery or seeds here now has a few.


----------



## SoOLED (Sep 5, 2017)

I want a really really good kush


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 5, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Im going to keep this real simple for anybody and everybody . Say what you want to say . Grow out a pack of Stardawg IX . Stardawg IX is a very high quality smoke . Very strong very potent . Grow out the IX . The IX should be top 10 seed packs of everyone . The IX should be the standard of Topdawg . Im sure there are a few Topdawg even better than the IX . But keep it simple . The IX is all you need .


It's good but there's as good and some better in mycotek packs for less money (for now, seems to be a common theme with the price increases among breeders.) My IX notoriously throws nuts if not perfectly dialed.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 5, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> It's good but there's as good and some better in mycotek packs for less money (for now, seems to be a common theme with the price increases among breeders.) My IX notoriously throws nuts if not perfectly dialed.


I'm running 413 and 91#12 side by side.
Itd be interesting to see the contrasts


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 5, 2017)

mango nigerian haze @ day 5. looking nicer, really starting to stretch and take shape.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 6, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'm running 413 and 91#12 side by side.
> Itd be interesting to see the contrasts


I'm interested in seeing 413. How deep into the run are you?

I'm pretty much done with top dawg.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 6, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> It's good but there's as good and some better in mycotek packs for less money (for now, seems to be a common theme with the price increases among breeders.) My IX notoriously throws nuts if not perfectly dialed.


Mycotek Better then TOPDAWG.. Never cheap mans way out... 

Next thing I will be hearing is A Ford is better then a Benz but to each his own..


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 6, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Mycotek Better then TOPDAWG.. Never cheap mans way out...
> 
> Next thing I will be hearing is A Ford is better then a Benz but to each his own..









2017's got a few surprises


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 6, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> I want a really really good kush


best I ever had was Rare Dankness Commerce City Kush


----------



## morgwar (Sep 6, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I'm interested in seeing 413. How deep into the run are you?
> 
> I'm pretty much done with top dawg.


Im 6 or 7 days from seedling. Great germ rate. Even the twin survived repot.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 6, 2017)

Gorrila glue is a nice outcross, might fix the retarded overly inbred issue without affecting the original traits. 
I've heard a lot of people compare the smell and buzz to a good diesel on the gg clone onlys. 
Hybrid vigour and genetic renewal sounds like a superior plant in the end. Bx to a diesel and stabilise through selective breeding. Can't lose


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 6, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Mycotek Better then TOPDAWG.. Never cheap mans way out...
> 
> Next thing I will be hearing is A Ford is better then a Benz but to each his own..


He is speaking from his own experiences.

But go ahead and show us the old packs from 2008 for 50th time in the thread. JJ is chucking now. He admitted it when he tried to troll inko. Calling his gear Benz is living in thr past.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 6, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Im 6 or 7 days from seedling. Great germ rate. Even the twin survived repot.


Nice. Post pics as you get deeper into it please. I'd love to see your side by side and your thoughts as you grow them out.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 6, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Nice. Post pics as you get deeper into it please. I'd love to see your side by side and your thoughts as you grow them out.


You bet I will!

I see 91 #12 on shn go for 300 a pack.
I take it this was supposed to be a flagship diesel? No pics or info on it anywhere!!!! Can't find much for the parents either. Not so much as a smoke report or seedfinder description.
No pride in ones work, no advertising.
Just "here, 300 bucks a pack its good buy it".
Well I bought it for 200 and I'm growing it and if its awesome ill spread the word.
And if it sucks, ILL SPREAD THE WORD!


----------



## SoOLED (Sep 6, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> best I ever had was Rare Dankness Commerce City Kush


thanx


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 6, 2017)

morgwar said:


> You bet I will!
> 
> I see 91 #12 on shn go for 300 a pack.
> I take it this was supposed to be a flagship diesel? No pics or info on it anywhere!!!! Can't find much for the parents either. Not so much as a smoke report or seedfinder description.
> ...


Duse has been on a picture posting frenzy in the last 2 weeks on IG. My guess is that banks have told him that of he is going to charge so much they need pics. Pure speculation on my part, but my guess is that people have grown tired of his behavior and calling anyone who works his gear fuckbois. Add in that the quality being reported isn't what it used to be....I'm all set. I never paid $300 for a JJ pack because I had a plug, but I refuse to put additional money in his pocket.


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 6, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Mycotek Better then TOPDAWG.. Never cheap mans way out...
> 
> Next thing I will be hearing is A Ford is better then a Benz but to each his own..


I ran hellbreath and stardawg ix side by side over the last year many times... everytime hellbreath wins... stardawg ix is fire, it's dank, it will make girls turn their heads away like they just smelled rotting butts, but it never outpaced hellbreath, ever. Hellbreath was a sweeter rot, and better overall stone. Stardawg had that soapy peppery rot but missed the full on jar fumes, it's good but for the money yes mycotek is a better deal.


----------



## SoOLED (Sep 6, 2017)

do we have a seed site thread, I think if we listed by US/UK and paypal/CC lists would be cool.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 6, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I ran hellbreath and stardawg ix side by side over the last year many times... everytime hellbreath wins... stardawg ix is fire, it's dank, it will make girls turn their heads away like they just smelled rotting butts, but it never outpaced hellbreath, ever. Hellbreath was a sweeter rot, and better overall stone. Stardawg had that soapy peppery rot but missed the full on jar fumes, it's good but for the money yes mycotek is a better deal.


He is hitting the HB male to the Corey cut. Can't wait for those beans...


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 6, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> He is hitting the HB male to the Corey cut. Can't wait for those beans...


I'll have the D back shortly and possibly the 3, might need some dust


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 6, 2017)

Out of 3 seeds I got 2 females trestardawg 2.0's. One is growing very viny and is very picky with her nutrients, the other is a bit thicker, less stretchy and a bit more bushy. Both are smelling very dank at day 3 flower, can't say much else on the smell I'm sick and can't smell that great. I'll update with some pics when the light turns on.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 6, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I'll have the D back shortly and possibly the 3, might need some dust


I got you bruh. I need to square up with you anyway.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 6, 2017)

So it's kinda a mess and it's impossible to differentiate the 4 different plants I have in there lol but the 2 tres are in the upper half of the screen.stretchy pheno


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 6, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> He is speaking from his own experiences.
> 
> But go ahead and show us the old packs from 2008 for 50th time in the thread. JJ is chucking now. He admitted it when he tried to troll inko. Calling his gear Benz is living in thr past.



Yeah these ones from 2008.

You are sure right about all. You post gear from Every point. Not like yourself that found out about JJ 2015 when it was cool or legal to grow now.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 6, 2017)

Yawn. Now post the pic with the paper plate with the old packs to show us all, yet again, how long you been on JJ's dick. (You addressed nothing I said btw)

Meanwhile, I will continue to run his fire 3 chems and hunt through the rest of my 50% discounted packs but I won't purchase any more of his shit. Don't need it in my garden when others are bringing heat.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 6, 2017)

You cleary looking for something from me. Nice to know you are watching me so close. I'll add a few more things for you to lust after in different threads too.

Lots of other people are bringing heat. 

Now if you feel JJ's gear isn't good ;I guess mycotek continues to use his gear to make outcrosses fine as fire. 



BigLittlejohn said:


> Yawn. Now post the pic with the paper plate with the old packs to show us all, yet again, how long you been on JJ's dick. (You addressed nothing I said btw)
> 
> Meanwhile, I will continue to run his fire 3 chems and hunt through the rest of my 50% discounted packs but I won't purchase any more of his shit. Don't need it in my garden when others are bringing heat.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 6, 2017)

Don't flatter yourself, your smarmy tone and aforementioned picture have been noticed by anyone who has followed this thread from inception, of which I am one.

I didn't say JJ gear wasn't good. What I said is he won't get any more of my money. Reading comprehension...try it out sometime. 

Again, JJ admitted, in writing that he doesn't test and he chucks. Why should anyone pay $300 for that? Someone using his outcrosses after taking the time to hunt the best one and then working it into something else while selling it for 1/3 of the cost seems like the better buy to me, but I cant stop any fool from doing what they want with their money.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 7, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Don't flatter yourself, your smarmy tone and aforementioned picture have been noticed by anyone who has followed this thread from inception, of which I am one.
> 
> I didn't say JJ gear wasn't good. What I said is he won't get any more of my money. Reading comprehension...try it out sometime.
> 
> Again, JJ admitted, in writing that he doesn't test and he chucks. Why should anyone pay $300 for that? Someone using his outcrosses after taking the time to hunt the best one and then working it into something else while selling it for 1/3 of the cost seems like the better buy to me, but I cant stop any fool from doing what they want with their money.


The Real question is why is little money like $300 expensive to you to purchase seeds. I don't know get a part time job.. "(let me stop, you don't want no smoke)Then suggesting puchasing and off brand at 1/3rd the cross.

A fool would rather spend his money on imitation then real go ahead. Get off brand.

And about his chucks.. He has been doing this for years IE 3chems and look what mycotek did with a "chuck"

But continue to be one of those type that would settle for inferior and bring up the value so you can feel apart.

Crying "it's just as good' if not better

Thought you were going to slick talk about posting up my packs and let shit slide and I never came for you intially. 

As for you im done.


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 7, 2017)

I told you that Hellbreath is better than Stardawg IX. It's no imitation when it outright beats it for way less money.

Go ahead and pay more for inferior chucks, you won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 7, 2017)

subjective words..._inferior, better, potent.... meh_


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 7, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I told you that Hellbreath is better than Stardawg IX. It's no imitation when it outright beats it for way less money.
> 
> Go ahead and pay more for inferior chucks, you won't hurt my feelings.


1000x this.
Light green is busy dick riding and the dude steals steals his money. 

You know nothing about me,and I certainly have no desire to prove shit to you. Anyone following the thread will see you (Lightgreen2k) to be a smarmy douche who tries to high post showing the same 2 seed packs and shitty grow work. Nobody takes you as anything but comic relief. Be done, but know that I am not the one to step to on this fooloshness child.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 7, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> subjective words..._inferior, better, potent.... meh_


Those are opinions based on the grower's side by side experiences. It comes down to whether you find the opiner credible and I do. He has a long history around here of solid posts and showing his work. Whereas others...well they just ride cocks of breeders while failing to comprehend written English.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 7, 2017)

From what I've run a 300 dollar pack of any gear doesn't tangibly produce any better than most 100 dollar pack gear.
I'm coming from an ag background and cannabis" breeding" is a laughing stock.
Time for some farmboy to show what's what. 
What's our rep? Where's our testers? 
Try everything you've consumed since the day you were born. Every cotton shirt. Every leather coat, a result of some down home honkytonk shitheel farmer selectively breeding cotton and beef.
That canola oil and sunflower seeds your eating or cooking with likely has my work in it. 
Where I'm from, only thing we're chucking is haybales lol.
Feds legalise this shit and jjs dick is in the dust.
Real talent is coming and bringing the biggest and nastiest crew ever seen.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 7, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Those are opinions based on the grower's side by side experiences. It comes down to whether you find the opiner credible and I do. He has a long history around here of solid posts and showing his work. Whereas others...well they just ride cocks of breeders while failing to comprehend written English.


true enough, but recall one weed will put a user to sleep while another uses the same for energetic creation. One makes a person paranoid while the other goes to sleep with the same weed. The paranoid might say "that weed is the strongest I ever had" and they may be a life long trusted user too.

I have no doubt that what any poster in this thread says is fire is anything else but, to them aye. I might call a fruity strain shitty while another feels its the _best _for example

Rx use, alcohol, health all play a part in which one is good for us and when. My favorite type of effect and their descriptions are subject to change, reviews would follow and would be subjective once again. 
what is potency? just thc? wheres the lab report then, do we really want the highest thc? what is smooth, good growing, stronger than x,////its all subjective to the users' particular scenario. do you feel me?


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 7, 2017)

morgwar said:


> From what I've run a 300 dollar pack of any gear doesn't tangibly produce any better than most 100 dollar pack gear.
> I'm coming from an ag background and cannabis" breeding" is a laughing stock.
> Time for some farmboy to show what's what.
> What's our rep? Where's our testers?
> ...


you bastard! now i know where to aim my Rapeseed rants
I always figured the price of a seed pack was relevant only to the demand reaped by hype and not the quality, whatever that is.
I can honestly say I've grown only two shitty strains in my life, and subjectivity in mind some people even like those two.
I grew them several times in my space and samo yuck effects. But every strain from every seed in a pack that finished was fire to many. maybe not my favorite, maybe not even my cup of tea yet pure fire. sure some grew taller, some stank more or less, but they all were awesome effects, great reps. I have had some freaks but thats a fluke here. once grow habits are straight I see very little talent needed to pollinate a plant. doesnt bother me a bit, takes me yrs to do the same, not to mention the whole acquiring legit copies to work with.
I mean if a hermie plant qualifies for a shitty genetic then well....the purest chemdogs suck aye.

Of so many TD gears I found some stars and some failures, I say failure because I know intimately what a real chemdog is, how it grows, what to expect, and I find some of td gear to be substandard in that arena. not a tttl fail though, still fire to anyone using it. I have a different perspective being a grower of chems than the patients who tokes to toke perhaps. I take all things from seed to sack in consideration. 
can the best "purest" chem get "better"? yes it can. could some have genetic hitchhiking pathogens? sure they do, can those be cleaned or hybridized? yes and it make a better experience......depending on who you are/your _chemotype

my2c_


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 7, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> true enough, but recall one weed will put a user to sleep while another uses the same for energetic creation. One makes a person paranoid while the other goes to sleep with the same weed. The paranoid might say "that weed is the strongest I ever had" and they may be a life long trusted user too.
> 
> I have no doubt that what any poster in this thread says is fire is anything else but, to them aye. I might call a fruity strain shitty while another feels its the _best _for example
> 
> ...


I feel you 100%. As you say, totally subjective and chemistry and individual tastes account for a lot of differences. I know that Cannabruh and I have similar tastes as we have networked off of riu which is why I take his words with far more than the grain of salt I take the word of others.

When he says his Hell Breath outperforms his Stardawg I believe him all day. Won't stop me from getting the Corey Hain cut but when it comes to spending my money, I go for smart buys. I don't see JJ recent work as a smart buy. Not that its not quality, just that the samw or better can be had for much less and from people that don't act like douchenozzles the way JJ does.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 7, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I feel you 100%. As you say, totally subjective and chemistry and individual tastes account for a lot of differences. I know that Cannabruh and I have similar tastes as we have networked off of riu which is why I take his words with far more than the grain of salt I take the word of others.
> 
> When he says his Hell Breath outperforms his Stardawg I believe him all day. Won't stop me from getting the Corey Hain cut but when it comes to spending my money, I go for smart buys. I don't see JJ recent work as a smart buy. Not that its not quality, just that the samw or better can be had for much less and from people that don't act like douchenozzles the way JJ does.


right on, and for the record....Hell Breath more than outperforms Stardawg, corey haim, and the rest of them imo too. 
I sound Super City to qualify as a real competitor. the only one of all my TD gear. I'm with you on this one. I didnt keep HB
as I preferred a few others over her and real estate is prime here


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 7, 2017)

I am far from unbiased I admit but it is simply crazy to me to call Mycotek gear "off brand". Only the truly ignorant can do that in the face of 3 well known posters reporting actual results.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 7, 2017)

From what I'm reading there are only a couple dozen true strains of cannabis. We all know the cushes and diesels came from the same bag mixed with Afghan.
Chem is probably a hybrid off whatever was popular at the time.
At least half of a plants potential is from medium or environment.
To see my whole point look at a Chihuahua and a wolf. They are the same animal. With simple selection and time the Chihuahua can be made back into what it was.
If you have 413 chem, with time and selection it can be made back into any one of its ancestors and purified.
There's no magic here, no special talent.
Anybody can do it. And we've been doing it for milenia. So yeah nobody owns wheat, nobody owns broccoli, nobody owns angus, and nobody owns chemdawg or any of the rest. You get credit for the work MAYBE! 
other than that, it's open source.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 7, 2017)

Absolutely.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 7, 2017)

morgwar said:


> From what I'm reading there are only a couple dozen true strains of cannabis. We all know the cushes and diesels came from the same bag mixed with Afghan.
> Chem is probably a hybrid off whatever was popular at the time.
> At least half of a plants potential is from medium or environment.
> To see my whole point look at a Chihuahua and a wolf. They are the same animal. With simple selection and time the Chihuahua can be made back into what it was.
> ...



well, at least I own _Chemphlegm_ so yeah..


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Sep 7, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I told you that Hellbreath is better than Stardawg IX. It's no imitation when it outright beats it for way less money.
> 
> Go ahead and pay more for inferior chucks, you won't hurt my feelings.


I should try that one too . Somehow you got me interested .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Sep 7, 2017)

You know im thinking I should run some specail sativa I have and cross them to some IX or onycd . How you guys think those will come out . Wish I had that 3 chems . Breeding stock


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Sep 9, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> It's good but there's as good and some better in mycotek packs for less money (for now, seems to be a common theme with the price increases among breeders.) My IX notoriously throws nuts if not perfectly dialed.


I have a IX that throws them out too but its very nice . Maybe treat it with reverse . Its so frosty and grows great . My keeper IX is not as loud but no nanners and more potent and is ready in 57 days . Big frosty nugs . Im about to run either nyc chem , 91 chem#12 or onycd next . Will do one of those with extra care and I hope to find a keeper .


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 9, 2017)

super city is here to stay but TresStardawg 2 has lost her spot in the garden.


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hey guys have a quick question.. I would like to know what would be the best strain to get from TD to get the closest representation of the original Chen d? Or where to find skunk va seeds at?


----------



## GetoBoyFarmer (Sep 9, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Hey guys have a quick question.. I would like to know what would be the best strain to get from TD to get the closest representation of the original Chen d? Or where to find skunk va seeds at?


Copper Chem Greenpoint Seeds


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 9, 2017)

GetoBoyFarmer said:


> Copper Chem Greenpoint Seeds


savage


----------



## kona gold (Sep 9, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Don't flatter yourself, your smarmy tone and aforementioned picture have been noticed by anyone who has followed this thread from inception, of which I am one.
> 
> I didn't say JJ gear wasn't good. What I said is he won't get any more of my money. Reading comprehension...try it out sometime.
> 
> Again, JJ admitted, in writing that he doesn't test and he chucks. Why should anyone pay $300 for that? Someone using his outcrosses after taking the time to hunt the best one and then working it into something else while selling it for 1/3 of the cost seems like the better buy to me, but I cant stop any fool from doing what they want with their money.


I don't know where this shit comes from, like there is some standard in the seed business! 
Testing is for shitty breeders! If you know what you are doing, no need to test.
Secondly if I send out seeds to others, before I release them, I put myself in a vulnerable situation! I now have to trust people to be honest, good growers, and people who won't take my work, make seeds of it before I release it, and steal my work!
Fuck that, and fuck all you people who don't know what it's like to not have seeds available from so many vendors! 
It's like since this internet chat room shit, people feel entitled to things because people are selling their life's work, and it's no big deal to you guys! Remember it's still illegal, and was even more iillegal when these guys originally started to sell seeds!
Buy some, make your own, and shut your fucking complaining spoiled asses up!

Sorry to those whom respect what a gift it is to be able to buy seeds, as this stuff really gets under my skin!


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 9, 2017)

So you've established you're unaware of any standards or protocol or etiquette, cool, move along you aren't up to speed no need to beat the guy up because you are naive to the world around you. Have a little faith in people, who cares if they make seeds from your seeds, good, great! Make a shit load and share them! I hope they turn out amazing!!


----------



## kona gold (Sep 9, 2017)

morgwar said:


> From what I'm reading there are only a couple dozen true strains of cannabis. We all know the cushes and diesels came from the same bag mixed with Afghan.
> Chem is probably a hybrid off whatever was popular at the time.
> At least half of a plants potential is from medium or environment.
> To see my whole point look at a Chihuahua and a wolf. They are the same animal. With simple selection and time the Chihuahua can be made back into what it was.
> ...


Bull.
Not anyone can do it.
It takes a special eye, a special nose, a special person. 
That sir is why cannabis is not as good or as diversified as it was prior to prop 215.
Just because anyone can grow or breed cannabis, doesn't make them a top grower or breeder!
All this shit does is pollute the cannabis genetics! 
I can't wait till all the fly by nite growers fall way side.
Just cause on can, doesn't make them good at it, and just cause someone can follow a soil recipe or instructions on a bottle doesn't make their end products top medicine or quality.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 9, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> So you've established you're unaware of any standards or protocol or etiquette, cool, move along you aren't up to speed no need to beat the guy up because you are naive to the world around you. Have a little faith in people, who cares if they make seeds from your seeds, good, great! Make a shit load and share them! I hope they turn out amazing!!


I am completely aware, but I don't agree!


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 9, 2017)

So you're anti-standard?


----------



## morgwar (Sep 9, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Bull.
> Not anyone can do it.
> It takes a special eye, a special nose, a special person.
> That sir is why cannabis is not as good or as diversified as it was prior to prop 215.
> ...


Correction. Anyone with an agricultural background. Seriously difficult special?
I know 4h kids that could outbreed you're precious messiah ever been to the midwest? try a county fair freind.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 9, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> So you're anti-standard?


Yes, as far as seeds go especially. 
I am stoked to even be able to get people's work.
Sure I had my share of herms, and poor phenos, but I also get a gem or two.
That is more than enough for me to appreciate. 
I can do the rest, and prefer, to do the real work on these genetics. 
I am not counting on ten for ten, because I know the reality. I don't have false expectations, and I am not concerned about prices if it gives me a shot at a legit strain I want or have always wanted.
So I just get angry at all this seed breeder put down game. If you expect the holy grail, then you are setting yourself up for disappointments.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 9, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Correction. Anyone with an agricultural background. Seriously difficult special?
> I know 4h kids that could outbreed you're precious messiah ever been to the midwest? try a county fair freind.


Who is this precious messiah you speak of?
And yes special is exactly correct. 
Sure an agriculture background will help, but it's much more than that.
It's like saying thc is all that matters.
What you might or might not know, is that cannabis is bonded to the human genome. That is not just a plant! It's connection to us is deep and spiritual, and cannabis is highly intelligent! So it requires a special spirit to grow it, so it can become medicinal. It is all about who grows it!!!
You might have some guy running a factory grow, who doesn't like or smoke cannabis, but sees dollars as the end game. No matter how magnificent the product looks, it lacks that spirit, good energy, and love that only certain ones can give this plant to bring out its true essence.
This has been proven time, and time again. 
I have smoked a lot, from a lot of sources, and it proves itself time and time again. 
So, anyone can grow it, but only a few can produce chronic top shelf medicine.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 9, 2017)

I won't pay $300 for your untested shit. If that angers you, I'm sorry. If you then go and then troll other "breeders" and do other shit I find detestable I won't support you. Simple as that. Your seedbreeder put down game comments are misdirected. I chalk that up to you not knowing JJs behavior or being a friend. And for the record Ive put plenty of money in His pocket.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 9, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I won't pay $300 for your untested shit. If that angers you, I'm sorry. If you then go and then troll other "breeders" and do other shit I find detestable I won't support you. Simple as that. Your seedbreeder put down game comments are misdirected. I chalk that up to you not knowing JJs behavior or being a friend. And for the record Ive put plenty of money in His pocket.


That's cool with me.
If I was ever to make my genetics available to the public, I wouldn't want someone like you to grow them.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 9, 2017)

kona gold said:


> That's cool with me.
> If I was ever to make my genetics available to the public, I wouldn't want someone like you to grow them.


And when I make out crosses with genetics I won't care who grows them. Nobody but the plants own the genetics and nobody should have to overpay to find great genetics. Thankfully there are options for "people like me" who like to maximize value for dollars spent and certain brands are better buys in my opinion. Not sure why that bothers you. If you read JJ trolling Inko you certainly wouldn't be defending him...you'd very likely be disgusted based on the tone of your posts here as he exemplified everything you were taking issue with, but hey you are free to think whatever it is you want.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 10, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> And when I make out crosses with genetics I won't care who grows them. Nobody but the plants own the genetics and nobody should have to overpay to find great genetics. Thankfully there are options for "people like me" who like to maximize value for dollars spent and certain brands are better buys in my opinion. Not sure why that bothers you. If you read JJ trolling Inko you certainly wouldn't be defending him...you'd very likely be disgusted based on the tone of your posts here as he exemplified everything you were taking issue with, but hey you are free to think whatever it is you want.


I am not defending him.
I don't know him, or ever chatted with him.
That's not my point. 
My point is, that I am grateful that he is even putting out seeds, so if someone want to try chem or sour, or whatever he has. He didn't have to make them available. Now look at all those piggybacking off of his gear, then putting his stuff down.
That's just not cool.
Now that there is a market for seeds, I noticed people do not appreciate as much, and now expected! 
This is not a fucking tomatoe!
And I have sat back and watch the cannabis gene pool become weaker and less diversified. 
And most breeders and self proclaimed great growers have and still continue to be one of my biggest turn off since starting to work with this magnificent plant in '92.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 10, 2017)

Sorry dude its no different than a "tomatoe". Eat one from the super market and then eat an heirloom grown by a farmer or master gardener. You'll never eat super market crap again. That's both genetics and pride in ones work.
The love I put into my veggies translates perfectly to cannabis.
You're right in that it takes caring and actual love for your art and trade to breed cannabis but its the same for any plant or living being.
I'm saying the talent you speak of is common in a large chunk of the ag community. Where I grew up you would walk fields for days and pack a lunch, killing the plants that had the wrong scent or structure to improve future seasons oil crop or corn sugar content and flavor.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 10, 2017)

Oh and 3 or 4 years from now my interpretation of "diesel" will be free to those that ask, just like my tomatoes, and hopefully someone else will work them to be even better! 
Love of this plant has no room for profit, its a gentleman's art, and a tool for improvement for the plants as well as the growers character. No room for rock stars when it comes to pride in ones work.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 10, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Sorry dude its no different than a "tomatoe". Eat one from the super market and then eat an heirloom grown by a farmer or master gardener. You'll never eat super market crap again. That's both genetics and pride in ones work.
> The love I put into my veggies translates perfectly to cannabis.
> You're right in that it takes caring and actual love for your art and trade to breed cannabis but its the same for any plant or living being.
> I'm saying the talent you speak of is common in a large chunk of the ag community. Where I grew up you would walk fields for days and pack a lunch, killing the plants that had the wrong scent or structure to improve future seasons oil crop or corn sugar content and flavor.


I agree with most of what you are saying. 
But one HUGE difference between food crops and cannabis, genetic material. That genetic material matches to codes in our DNA, and those codes do things in our bodies. Depending where needed. 
Tomato, is good for us as well, and can be used by our bodies for energy and repair. 
But if you look at the amount of genetic material in both, you will come across major differences. These differences, I call the plant's brain. 
This brain has developed over thousands of years, dating back to the origins of man, and possibly before? And yes, so have other plants. But this particular plant has much more of an intellect than we know. It has found ways to bind up to receptors in the brain and body of man, using man in a synergistic bond that no other plant can match!
Other plants have figured out how to use man to keep itself alive, but none do it even close.

And I know there are other plants that produce cannabinoids as well, but again not the same.

There are many medicinal plants in the world, each requires it's own special connection. That connection comes from the shaman in us. I'm not saying you and others don't have this gift, but not all do.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 10, 2017)

kona gold said:


> I agree with most of what you are saying.
> But one HUGE difference between food crops and cannabis, genetic material. That genetic material matches to codes in our DNA, and those codes do things in our bodies. Depending where needed.
> Tomato, is good for us as well, and can be used by our bodies for energy and repair.
> But if you look at the amount of genetic material in both, you will come across major differences. These differences, I call the plant's brain.
> ...


I'm in total agreement with the plants adaptation to humans. Its uncanny how its adapted to domestication. Almost entirely gearing its existance. 
But we play a role as well.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 11, 2017)

burn that shit and inhale man, its a trip everytime


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 11, 2017)

gear can never be too expensive, it's art guys. if you can't afford picaso you don't hang a picaso.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 13, 2017)

JJs instagram was showing that he has some new chem d crosses coming out. Glad he's trying to rework his staples instead of chucking his company to hell. Where y'all getting topdawg beans if not IG?


----------



## kds710 (Sep 13, 2017)

kona gold said:


> I don't know where this shit comes from, like there is some standard in the seed business!
> Testing is for shitty breeders! If you know what you are doing, no need to test.


well, NOT testing is for fucking assholes. "If you know what you are doing, no need to test" . Just because you take a stable female and a stable male and breed with them does not necessarily mean you're 100% in the clear of any intersex issues, testing absolutely needs to be/ should be done to determine that doesn't happen before releasing packs of the cross. With certain genetics it's always worth the shot at finding a keeper if the packs are atleast priced as such but untested packs for the price some of these guys are asking is just a dick move on their part especially when 99.99% of the time they are not even listed as untested. I'm all for paying whatever the price for a proven tried & true cross any day


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 13, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> JJs instagram was showing that he has some new chem d crosses coming out. Glad he's trying to rework his staples instead of chucking his company to hell. Where y'all getting topdawg beans if not IG?


I got all my Top Dawg gear direct from the source through a friend who would get them from JJ. IG is the best place to find them.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 13, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> gear can never be too expensive, it's art guys. if you can't afford picaso you don't hang a picaso.


I agree. But don't try to sell me dogs playing pool at Picasso prices.


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 13, 2017)

When's he gonna do some crosses with chem 3?


----------



## GetoBoyFarmer (Sep 13, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> JJs instagram was showing that he has some new chem d crosses coming out. Glad he's trying to rework his staples instead of chucking his company to hell. Where y'all getting topdawg beans if not IG?


That's not new crosses that's something somebody else released for 50$ bucks a packs and now he's trying to cash in at most likely 250$ plus a pack.


----------



## GetoBoyFarmer (Sep 13, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> When's he gonna do some crosses with chem 3?


Good question. But nobody in the chem fam have it. Get it from Ink in his crosses.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 13, 2017)

Super City seeds for sale !!

grab a legend! one of ours tested @ 35% thc ! Only $496 per pack of 11


----------



## kona gold (Sep 13, 2017)

kds710 said:


> well, NOT testing is for fucking assholes. "If you know what you are doing, no need to test" . Just because you take a stable female and a stable male and breed with them does not necessarily mean you're 100% in the clear of any intersex issues, testing absolutely needs to be/ should be done to determine that doesn't happen before releasing packs of the cross. With certain genetics it's always worth the shot at finding a keeper if the packs are atleast priced as such but untested packs for the price some of these guys are asking is just a dick move on their part especially when 99.99% of the time they are not even listed as untested. I'm all for paying whatever the price for a proven tried & true cross any day


Right!?!
Because, as you clearly see by all these threads from Bohdi to Barney, that testing leads to strains that are hermaphrodite free, and also show no regressive traits, or any such things. ....!!!!
Come on man, I hope you can tell that's sarcasm!

It's just something that some breeders started to do on some site like this, and now it's somehow the "standard "!
Like I stated earlier, if you know what to look for, and what you are doing, you don't need to test!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 13, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Right!?!
> Because, as you clearly see by all these threads from Bohdi to Barney, that testing leads to strains that are hermaphrodite free, and also show no regressive traits, or any such things. ....!!!!
> Come on man, I hope you can tell that's sarcasm!
> 
> ...


Personally, when I try my hand at chucking pollen, before I release anything for sale I'm going to run the cross and have a select group of peers run it. I think this is not only best practice, but as a practical matter, I want to be able to fully describe for the consumer what can generally be expected. I think that's reasonable. If I just cross fire genetics and release it seems like my pricing should reflect the lack of "work" and include some disclosure. But that's me, I know others see it differently.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Sep 13, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Super City seeds for sale !!
> 
> grab a legend! one of ours tested @ 35% thc ! Only $496 per pack of 11


just grabbed a dozen packs! thanks for the heads up!


----------



## kona gold (Sep 14, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Personally, when I try my hand at chucking pollen, before I release anything for sale I'm going to run the cross and have a select group of peers run it. I think this is not only best practice, but as a practical matter, I want to be able to fully describe for the consumer what can generally be expected. I think that's reasonable. If I just cross fire genetics and release it seems like my pricing should reflect the lack of "work" and include some disclosure. But that's me, I know others see it differently.


Nothing wrong with that.
But just food for thought, we are probably not getting the best genetics the world has to offer. 
The people with the best, might not want their genetics out there.
Also, they may be in states where it's still illegal.
One of those reasons is probably why the real skunk isn't available. People think because it's not in a seed bank or in a forum, it must not exist! 
Friggin internet stupidity!


----------



## kds710 (Sep 14, 2017)

how is this even a debate..i'm backin outta this one. No energy for shoveling shit against the tide this morning. Have a good day


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 14, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Nothing wrong with that.
> But just food for thought, we are probably not getting the best genetics the world has to offer.
> The people with the best, might not want their genetics out there.
> Also, they may be in states where it's still illegal.
> ...


See I think people like Bodhi are making the best genetics available. Sure certain people and crews hold stuff close to the vest but I am confident that with the right plugs you can get just about anything.

I know folks going through old beans as we talk looking for that old school road kill skunk. 

To be clear though on the testing point....it's not the fact that he releases untested gear to the market it's that he prices it as if it is tested and worked, when in fact he cant even show me a picture of most of his new crosses. That to me, from a consumer perspective, is problematic.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 14, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> See I think people like Bodhi are making the best genetics available. Sure certain people and crews hold stuff close to the vest but I am confident that with the right plugs you can get just about anything.
> 
> I know folks going through old beans as we talk looking for that old school road kill skunk.
> 
> To be clear though on the testing point....it's not the fact that he releases untested gear to the market it's that he prices it as if it is tested and worked, when in fact he cant even show me a picture of most of his new crosses. That to me, from a consumer perspective, is problematic.


First off, I think Bohdi is a great f1 breeder. But even though he tests a lot, still some herm issues and weak expressions.
As for JJ, I don't see it the same as you, as I have been making seeds for a long time, and it's my passion.
I see what he is doing and pricing accordingly. He is pricing according to what he expects the outcome to be. He most likely has a clear picture in his mind how strains he is working with will combine. And the most exotic or sought after crosses are priced higher.
But again the testing thing is bogus. Too many factors to control with somany ddifferent setups and no constants or control's.

Also, he does know most of the strains, he isI working with fairly well, so he should have some good knowledge on the outcomes.

I have run into a few herms from his gear, but that seems to happen with a good amount of breeders.

My strange love from Bodhi herms, butI keep it rregardless, as it is manageable and the product that comes out is top quality.

And I also have been following any RKS posts, and know about the folks with the old beans.
But really have my doubts that any would crack no matter how they were stored. But again that is not going to be the original, But some hybrid most likely. There were just so many different skunk strains going around back then, all the street dealers had dime bags of skunk, and all seemed a little different. 
But to get the real skunk, with the deep skunk flavor and aftertaste that could be tasted for like an hour afterwards, with that heavy up trippy happy high, that would be a great thing! Although, the downside most might not be remembering was that it put you to sleep on the come down.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 14, 2017)

kds710 said:


> how is this even a debate..i'm backin outta this one. No energy for shoveling shit against the tide this morning. Have a good day


Good call for you.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 14, 2017)

The problem is people See Value at different Monetary Value.

If JJ values his so called untested works at $300-$400 so be it. If he see's worked beans at $600 or more so be it. 

Why is their few people in this thread complaining about $300 for a pack of seeds. This blows my mind when there are so many other (well i guess less expensive options out there)...

All you have to move is 2 zips $200 - $250.

The problem has been shown, $300 tag is to much to play... Get a part time job.

Cleary if it was not to expensive to some their would be zero complaints.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 14, 2017)

I'd have to say at least grow out f1 to see what happens. A lot of the genetic expression is a lottery.
Just for my own reputation in gonna grow out f1s to make sure, not necessarily for hermaphroditism, but promo pics and assurance to my customers that "this plant is indeed fire" Keep in mind you've got nearly a doubling of market share now and anyone can take it.
JJ and others like him seem to think they can ride the popularity of 2012-15. But how's he gonna convince suzy homemaker with her veggie garden and or the old Vietnam vet who can now grow his own. They don't have ig, don't care what "crew" or what "beef", but have every right to a quality product and they're money is as good as anyones. (I'm that consumer)
They can ride the fame for only so long before its time to learn some salesmanship/manners. The worlds changing and they either change with it or get left behind


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 14, 2017)

Its all about who knows you.. 

Send him a message; their are seeds available.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 14, 2017)

all I expect is honesty from the breeder, thats it, I'll take my lumps with regular seeds any day. I'll test them and buy more or not.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 14, 2017)

Sorry man. Its got nothing to do with who you know or who knows you.
Cash is king and if you can't hustle you get burried.
Ford thought he had cornered the market then came dodge/Chrysler, basically making the same product cheaper 
JJ would be ford in this scenerio. Gu=dodge soon there will be a chevy, and a Buick, etc etc. Look at coca cola, look at pampers, look at cambels. 
Exclusivity breeds copycats.
The market will be appeased.
Demand always filled by supply.
Like it or not there are no exceptions in any business. 
THE CUSTOMER IS ALWAYS RIGHT lol. Rule #1


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 14, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Sorry man. Its got nothing to do with who you know or who knows you.
> Cash is king and if you can't hustle you get burried.
> Ford thought he had cornered the market then came dodge/Chrysler, basically making the same product cheaper
> JJ would be ford in this scenerio. Gu=dodge soon there will be a chevy, and a Buick, etc etc. Look at coca cola, look at pampers, look at cambels.
> ...


If you want to use the analogy of a ford fine.

I would say againts other companies geared towards chem he is a Benz and they fords. 

You notice that they use His work and not the later?

When I say it's about who knows you, that just relates to things given / gifted vs purchasing through seedbanks.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 14, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> If you want to use the analogy of a ford fine.
> 
> I would say againts other companies geared towards chem he is a Benz and they fords.
> 
> ...


Absolutely! But note how ford responded to this. He didn't throw fits and bash dodge in the media. He improved his product and learned how to market it. He accepted his reality and adapted.
While the cannabis version of ford throws temper tantrums and sulks in the corner


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 14, 2017)

Its silly to think that someone who has put over 10 stacks into a certain breeder's pocket in this calendar year alone can't afford a $300 pack.

Far from the point, but reading comprehension is clearly an issue for some. Learn to read Bama.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 14, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Absolutely! But note how ford responded to this. He didn't throw fits and bash dodge in the media. He improved his product and learned how to market it. He accepted his reality and adapted.
> While the cannabis version of ford throws temper tantrums and sulks in the corner


And calls people fuck boys out of petty jealousy. It is quite off putting.

And the idea that he doesn't use others other's work is bunk. He is using Nevilles A5 for example. But you can't tell fanboys anything. They scoff at you for buying the same quality for 1/3 of the price for the same genetics. Its not even off branding since genetics are what they are.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 14, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Absolutely! But note how ford responded to this. He didn't throw fits and bash dodge in the media. He improved his product and learned how to market it. He accepted his reality and adapted.
> While the cannabis version of ford throws temper tantrums and sulks in the corner


....and since ford wont announce a release date for his Raindance x Medicine Man hybrid......he's going to lose market share in about five minutes. I'm stickin with Rain Man for the moment.
who's in


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 14, 2017)

BUBBLEGUM DIESEL
Purple Pheno - seems to be a good mix of chem 91 an bubblegum traits. I also have a green pheno that seems to run tresdawg dom. shitty pics... sorry. only snapped pics of the purple phone for now


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 14, 2017)

Those pictures look decent enough. Nice work.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 14, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Those pictures look decent enough. Nice work.


Thank you. More to come


----------



## kona gold (Sep 14, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Sorry man. Its got nothing to do with who you know or who knows you.
> Cash is king and if you can't hustle you get burried.
> Ford thought he had cornered the market then came dodge/Chrysler, basically making the same product cheaper
> JJ would be ford in this scenerio. Gu=dodge soon there will be a chevy, and a Buick, etc etc. Look at coca cola, look at pampers, look at cambels.
> ...


If you are comparing cannabis to Ford or regular commodity, and that's what you believe, then it's just gonna be just another product.

Cannabis is a gift from God, it is sooooo much more than just another commodity! It makes me sad that people think this way, and feel this industry should be just like every other industry!
That's the fucking problem with cannabis these days and why her potency and especially all her manyddifferent affects are being lost, and not preserved.
Today's new growers don't truly believe in the magic this plant has to offer!
Sooooo many, so called beautiful buds out there, and when I smoke them, there is no more soul in the smoke. Rare to find that magic!
You guys want a standard product, and that product will be 20 bucks an ounce, and it will have zero medicinal value!
And seeds will be 5 bucks a pack, and everyone will dance with joy, until they realise that what they are growing has no value anymore, and it will cost more to grow than to by at the local produce stand!
Sorry, maybe most of you don't realize the magic, because someone on the internet will break it down into component parts, and explain it in terms of science, Not magic, so the science becomes the reality. 
If you didn't grow up humping suppliesto your outdoor grow, that you had to go scout out prior to planting, and didn't shed some serious blood sweat and paranoia plus rip offs, you will NEVER understand this plant completely.


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 14, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> And calls people fuck boys out of petty jealousy. It is quite off putting.
> 
> And the idea that he doesn't use others other's work is bunk. He is using Nevilles A5 for example. But you can't tell fanboys anything. They scoff at you for buying the same quality for 1/3 of the price for the same genetics. Its not even off branding since genetics are what they are.


He took a piss all over Ink's IG while trying to prop himself up with whitedawg... sucka you did not find invent or anything the white.

Aaaaall the waaaaay back on IC you find a thread titled "White Dawg" or some shit, where did he cite Krome for the white he used in that "award winning" cross? If it's so award winning why aren't you making it still?

That kind of attitude is going to get the kinds of comments from users like those seen in this thread. How many of us with negative things to say have ran TD gear, and a lot of it, and for years.

It's not like we're saying he's 100% a fraud, but just that he's on some bullshit when you factor in his attitude towards friends coupled with his breeding practices and prices.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 14, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> And calls people fuck boys out of petty jealousy. It is quite off putting.
> 
> And the idea that he doesn't use others other's work is bunk. He is using Nevilles A5 for example. But you can't tell fanboys anything. They scoff at you for buying the same quality for 1/3 of the price for the same genetics. Its not even off branding since genetics are what they are.


You found one example in his most recent work OF NEVILLE.. Not him using another persons chem. 

Just a question and be honest. Have you beem growing longer then five years.. 

Do you have any old seed packs. forget topdawg...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 14, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> He took a piss all over Ink's IG while trying to prop himself up with whitedawg... sucka you did not find invent or anything the white.
> 
> Aaaaall the waaaaay back on IC you find a thread titled "White Dawg" or some shit, where did he cite Krome for the white he used in that "award winning" cross? If it's so award winning why aren't you making it still?
> 
> ...


Bingo bro.


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 14, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You found one example in his most recent work OF NEVILLE.. Not him using another persons chem.
> 
> Just a question and be honest. Have you beem growing longer then five years..
> 
> Do you have any old seed packs. forget topdawg...


I was growing chem cuts many years before whitedawg, you?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 14, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You found one example in his most recent work OF NEVILLE.. Not him using another persons chem.
> 
> Just a question and be honest. Have you beem growing longer then five years..
> 
> Do you have any old seed packs. forget topdawg...


I have nothing to prove to you but I will humor your non reading ass. Yes longer than 5 years. Not sure why this matters, my work is all over this site and ig.

You want to make this about me when in fact you are a corn on the cob dick rider.

Only dick I'm on is my own, slim.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 14, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I was growing chem cuts many years before whitedawg, you?


Long enough to get a license like this

 

Long enough to get a plant license to grow and store like this..

55 pounds / 500 plants. But what do I know. Nothing at all kind sir..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 14, 2017)

Dude nobody cares how long you have been doing it. It's wholly irrelevant to the issue of whether TDS is a good buy. 

How much of the gear you are shitting on as off brand have you run? None? Well maybe that is a signal that on that point you dont know what the fuck you are talking about. Meanwhile people you going at from a position of extreme weakness have experience with both TDS and the brands you have labeled as off brand.

Its not Mercedes and yugo. It is Mercedes and BMW only one is priced like Hugo.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 14, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Dude nobody cares how long you have been doing it. Its


You know what make money; purchase whomever seeds / sell whatever to whatever places and live life.

People are growing 5 - 20 plants what do I care. All is love...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 14, 2017)

It's not love when you try to act like a condescending dick head. People with no tolerance for it are going to call your bitch ads out.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 14, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> It's not love when you try to act like a condescending dick head. People with no tolerance for it are going to call your bitch ads out.


Condescending.. YOU know me.

Grow what you grow champ. Sell what you sell if you do. 

LIVE LIFE
GET MONEY.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 14, 2017)

Tell ya what though! These chem 91#12s are pretty nice, very uniform, great structure. So far, right on par with my greenpoint gear. Ill always give credit when due.
As for magic? That's in everything buddy. You've got to learn to see it, my garden is my church. My pumpkins are just as precious as my diesels. All my children lol just like Freddy Krueger in nightmare 1 in the pool scene. Gods on vacation.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 15, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Tell ya what though! These chem 91#12s are pretty nice, very uniform, great structure. So far, right on par with my greenpoint gear. Ill always give credit when due.
> As for magic? That's in everything buddy. You've got to learn to see it, my garden is my church. My pumpkins are just as precious as my diesels. All my children lol just like Freddy Krueger in nightmare 1 in the pool scene. Gods on vacation.


That's your deal bro. 
Enjoy what you got, believe what you believe. 
I know what I believe, and I know it works.
If you ever had a chance to grow the genetics that I have, blessed by God, you would know what the Creator can bless one with.
You stick with your ways and enjoy the level you achieve. 
Pumpkins.....


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 15, 2017)

God must love the Fungus Gnat


----------



## kona gold (Sep 15, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> God must love the Fungus Gnat


Fungus nats???
I haven't had those in so many years!

Good luck with those.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 15, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Fungus nats???
> I haven't had those in so many years!
> 
> Good luck with those.


I'm covered but I hear the issue here often.
what i need luck with is picking winning lotto numbers


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 15, 2017)

Nematodes wipe fungus gnats out. Hang some sticky traps to catch the fleeing bandits. lol.

I'm looking for a whitefly solution short of nuking the entire state I live in.


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 15, 2017)

...nice license, but I was holding chems before 2000


BigLittlejohn said:


> Nematodes wipe fungus gnats out. Hang some sticky traps to catch the fleeing bandits. lol.
> 
> I'm looking for a whitefly solution short of nuking the entire state I live in.


spinosad works well for thripes, not had whitefiles since I've used it. I'd give it a shot, carefull about spraying outdoors during bee hours. Fungus gnats suck!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 15, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> ...nice license, but I was holding chems before 2000
> 
> spinosad works well for thripes, not had whitefiles since I've used it. I'd give it a shot, carefull about spraying outdoors during bee hours. Fungus gnats suck!


He can use that /  or


----------



## GetoBoyFarmer (Sep 15, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> He can use that / View attachment 4010861 View attachment 4010863or
> 
> View attachment 4010866


Use this if you wanna smoke pesticides. How long you been growing brother? That cough you get while smoking is from this pesticide.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 15, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> ...nice license, but I was holding chems before 2000
> 
> spinosad works well for thripes, not had whitefiles since I've used it. I'd give it a shot, carefull about spraying outdoors during bee hours. Fungus gnats suck!


Funny that was my first go to because it worked the 1st time around. Maybe my bottle was old and I should give another shot.

Been using Method 1 PPS which smells delightful and the plants love it but it is not completely solving the issue. It is helping but not solving.

Azamax is a good systemic solution but doesn't kill anything on contact.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 15, 2017)

GetoBoyFarmer said:


> Use this if you wanna smoke pesticides. How long you been growing brother? That cough you get while smoking is from this pesticide.


Well if he only uses it in veg i have to disagree completely. I dont see how it would transfer into the flowers if you just spray the leaves in veg.
Now in flower is a different story.
But im sure you know more than me. I've only been doing this for 6 years
And since ive went organic i havent sprayed anything inside in a couple years or so


----------



## morgwar (Sep 15, 2017)

I use this sprayed twice a week up to 1 week in flower becomes systemic, does not  affect taste, No pests ever!


----------



## morgwar (Sep 15, 2017)

Kills through mating and metabolism
not an instant kill but a long-term kill!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 15, 2017)

GetoBoyFarmer said:


> Use this if you wanna smoke pesticides. How long you been growing brother? That cough you get while smoking is from this pesticide.


says the person here since september 3rd.
OMRI listed..


----------



## morgwar (Sep 15, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> says the person here since september 3rd.
> OMRI listed..


Yep pretty strict standard too. I'd use it.


----------



## GetoBoyFarmer (Sep 16, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> says the person here since september 3rd.
> OMRI listed..


You're smoking pesticides that's why you post outrageous stuff. So you're spraying your plants in veg correct? So where do the residue go? It just magically disappear into thin air or does your leaves suck it up and it stays in your plant? But hey what do I know I only been here for 2 weeks. But if you was a master grower like you type why you have bugs? Your room not clean? Good day Mr.Pesticides.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 16, 2017)

GetoBoyFarmer said:


> You're smoking pesticides that's why you post outrageous stuff. So you're spraying your plants in veg correct? So where do the residue go? It just magically disappear into thin air or does your leaves suck it up and it stays in your plant? But hey what do I know I only been here for 2 weeks. But if you was a master grower like you type why you have bugs? Your room not clean? Good day Mr.Pesticides.


my reply was an add on to what @CannaBruh was telling @BigLittlejohn to use. 

I have no bugs...


----------



## morgwar (Sep 16, 2017)

GetoBoyFarmer said:


> You're smoking pesticides that's why you post outrageous stuff. So you're spraying your plants in veg correct? So where do the residue go? It just magically disappear into thin air or does your leaves suck it up and it stays in your plant? But hey what do I know I only been here for 2 weeks. But if you was a master grower like you type why you have bugs? Your room not clean? Good day Mr.Pesticides.


Dude! Its OMRI certified. That means organic! Organic doesn't leave residues just like compost tea doesn't leave residues. 
Besides you could Clorox every square inch of your entire block, and still get white flies or gnats, because they fly.
They fly in and land on yummy plants.
If you buy bananas you'll get gnats, if you have house pets you'll get gnats, if you go to a garden center at Wal-Mart just walking around, you'll bring home gnats.
No disrespect! They are EVERYWHERE.
And OMRI is organic.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 16, 2017)

actually whats the pesticides in this 

  
since when did all natural become PESTICIDES..

Stop while you are ahead.. I love to Tango.


----------



## GetoBoyFarmer (Sep 16, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Dude! Its OMRI certified. That means organic! Organic doesn't leave residues just like compost tea doesn't leave residues.
> Besides you could Clorox every square inch of your entire block, and still get white flies or gnats, because they fly.
> They fly in and land on yummy plants.
> If you buy bananas you'll get gnats, if you have house pets you'll get gnats, if you go to a garden center at Wal-Mart just walking around, you'll bring home gnats.
> ...


If it's organic let me see you drink some. Everything that's USDA certified is good for you. So it's the same for OMRI but I assume you know that.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 16, 2017)

GetoBoyFarmer said:


> If it's organic let me see you drink some. Everything that's USDA certified is good for you. So it's the same for OMRI but I assume you know that.


Its not the same, there are set standards for each. In USDA its the handling and safe practices that earn the certification. In OMRI its the sourcing and testing of the products ingredients. Id like to see you drink some worm casting tea. You'd probably die. Salmonella is organic, botulism is organic. Hell cyanide is organic too


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 16, 2017)

GetoBoyFarmer said:


> If it's organic let me see you drink some. Everything that's USDA certified is good for you. So it's the same for OMRI but I assume you know that.


I mean with that train of thought why dont you drink your fertilizer all of it at once..

Drink ph down.... I tire of this back too top dawg


----------



## morgwar (Sep 16, 2017)

Yep no more babysitting newbs. 
My 91#12s are growing like clones off the same plant. Could this be an actual worked strain?
Even if it was unintentional its lineage just looks like multiple backcrosses and sib crosses. Did they intentionally or unintentionally make an ibl?
Chem 91#12 =
ONYCD (F) X 91 Chem BX2 (M)

ONYCD aka Original NYC Diesel = Chem '91 (SkunkVA) (F) x Tres Dawg (M)

91chem #12 = ONYCD (F) X 91 Chem BX2 M
Too bad jj's such an asshole id love to find out more, give credit.
Time will tell but 200, 300 dollars isn't unreasonable for an ibl.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm gonna have to go on ig and ask him. 
I hope the dudes mellowed out some. 
He's got my favorite genetics and id rather not hate on him if he can act like a dude and not a prick. As for the price tag sure 200 for an ibl but short of that, there isn't a strain alive that's worth more than 150.00 imho. 
Its a plant, it only gets so potent and it only produces so much. 
Technically you can breed bagseeds into perfection, with time and a good eye.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 16, 2017)

@Berenger where's that topdawg restock? You had a few packs left and then someone bought you out


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 16, 2017)

every active ingredient in that product is being marketed and used as a pesticide.

pes·ti·cide
ˈpestəˌsīd/
_noun_
noun: *pesticide*; plural noun: *pesticides*

a substance used for destroying insects or other organisms harmful to cultivated plants or to animals.
plus=_Polyglyceryl oleate_ is a cleaning agent, or "surfactant," that can also be found in a variety of personal care products such as moisturizers and concealers. smoking that shit is not approved for anything aye.

any of those oils will kill bugs and mold, water and a drop of soap may be the safest way to apply if you must. take care of pests in veg so you dont get them in flower. a mist on the top soil here and there would keep the gnats from hanging and stop over watering and over feeding, that goes a long way to pest management. study on on brix values of your plants and how to check and use them to determine health and more. bugs love plants that are not metabolizing properly, low brix sickly ones. its easy science to follow, good luck


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 16, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> every active ingredient in that product is being marketed and used as a pesticide.
> 
> pes·ti·cide
> ˈpestəˌsīd/
> ...


As said, I have no bugs. I would be using that into veg and not on buds...

You want to argue all natural on plants, but perhaps you are a plant scientist, or chemist who knows exactly how their brand of all natural "pesticides work" 

topdawg!


----------



## morgwar (Sep 16, 2017)

Pretty sure _Polyglyceryl oleate is vegetable glycerin. Used in infant nebulizers._


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 16, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> every active ingredient in that product is being marketed and used as a pesticide.
> 
> pes·ti·cide
> ˈpestəˌsīd/
> ...


I like to share good finds too. Even nutrients lines so this was for everyone "Green eagle tech....

For the sake of the argument too. I know what is pesticides are.

@GetoBoyFarmer was referencing them as not organic products / chemicals..


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 16, 2017)

Guys get some nematodes and predatory mites. You'll never have issues again. 
All organic.... 
As for topdawg.... I think I'm going to grab a couple packs from SHN. They still got star 91 and sis city


----------



## GetoBoyFarmer (Sep 16, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Its not the same, there are set standards for each. In USDA its the handling and safe practices that earn the certification. In OMRI its the sourcing and testing of the products ingredients. Id like to see you drink some worm casting tea. You'd probably die. Salmonella is organic, botulism is organic. Hell cyanide is organic too


After you finished using it and finished your crop go get it tested for traces of pesticides brother then get back to me. Ever wonder why all these places is failing because of pesticides? Give you a few guesses. But I don't have to smoke your bud you and your people do. You're growing organic but spraying chemicals on the plants.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 16, 2017)

GetoBoyFarmer said:


> After you finished using it and finished your crop go get it tested for traces of pesticides brother then get back to me. Ever wonder why all these places is failing because of pesticides? Give you a few guesses. But I don't have to smoke your bud you and your people do. You're growing organic but spraying chemicals on the plants.


Tested last year no issue, as required by the state for care givers certification. I don't flush either Waste of time. 
I don't have one for this year because the state wants 20,000.00 for new certs as per recent legislation.
Ill keep it civil but do some background homework on people before you start mouthing off. Everything has chemicals in it because chemicals are the basic building blocks of life.
You breath more cancerous toxins in one breath than you'll get smoking my stuff all day.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 16, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Pretty sure _Polyglyceryl oleate is vegetable glycerin. Used in infant nebulizers._


isnt that sick? they put it in vaporizers too, and used to have dispensers on hospital walls to sterilize the air with a timed 
atomized spray. those are inhaled before burning, I wonder of inhaling the combustion fumes of a plasticized hydrogenated fat oil sugar chem.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 16, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> isnt that sick? they put it in vaporizers too, and used to have dispensers on hospital walls to sterilize the air with a timed
> atomized spray. those are inhaled before burning, I wonder of inhaling the combustion fumes of a plasticized hydrogenated fat oil sugar chem.


Lol yep I quit smoking with a vape device. Same chemicals, we'll see if my nuts fall off soon enough! So far so good though.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 16, 2017)

Greenlines got south park and pdub back up for sale. What's the deal with south park chem? Looks like a great mix. Always the last to sell out.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 18, 2017)

South park chem sounds like 3 chems but a different twist. 
(Chem 4 x tres) x (91 x tres) = 3 chems 
(Chem 3 x tres) x (91 bx2) = SPC
I went for 91 star instead 
(Chem 4 x tres) x (91 bx2) = 91 star

All 3 should be similar in my opinion.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 18, 2017)

I got through with my chem quest early with copper, total couch lock big flavour and inorganic smell. 
I'm still looking for "that" diesel though. Dynamite taste "like" it and blacky stones "like" it, but I'm not there yet. 
Too much stardawg if its possible. Hopefully ill find it between TD and Dr greenthumb maybe rez? Prob gonna have to make it myself.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 18, 2017)

On icmag there is a huge following for karma and his headbanger strain. If you want a sour sour diesel then that would be up your alley. 
Yeah, topdawg and greenpoint have a lot of chem... diesel not so much. I'd like to see another onycd drop from topdawg


----------



## morgwar (Sep 18, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> On icmag there is a huge following for karma and his headbanger strain. If you want a sour sour diesel then that would be up your alley.
> Yeah, topdawg and greenpoint have a lot of chem... diesel not so much. I'd like to see another onycd drop from topdawg


I Love Karma's work, hoping he rubs off on jj I'm just happy there are a few breeders left that aren't bananas for the fruit fad strains. They're putting it in everything but catpiss these days lol.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 18, 2017)

Totally agreed. I got some karma gear i have been putting off. Im also on the chem quest at the moment. Got copper chem veggin. Fruity strains were all fun to experience but nothing I consider grail strains. I love me some ammonia smelling buds haha. 
I'm really not even a big fan of rotten fruit smell either. Hash, chem, kush and pine smells are what I like.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 18, 2017)

I liken it to alchohol. Cherry banana whatever and orange banana fuckr are like margaritas or pina coladas.
I see chems, diesels, kush/Afghanis and skunks, like whiskeys, Rums, and scotch.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 18, 2017)

Great anology haha


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 22, 2017)

Sour star dawg#1 sour star dawg #2

 
sour star dawg#2 serrated leaf ??


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 22, 2017)

Looks angry. I like it


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 24, 2017)

Hmm Drama breaking out Right now on Ig with JJ..


Time is off my cell phone Sept 24th..


Im sure a few of.you have things you want to say and all, so nows your chance.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 24, 2017)

Naw anything I have to say will wait for face to face. This is the kind of Bullshit that makes me spend my dollars elsewhere, but I love this last comment:


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 24, 2017)

Super funny. 
I remember when JJ threatened to call the “feds” on me. Dose if his own meds?


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 24, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I got through with my chem quest early with copper, total couch lock big flavour and inorganic smell.
> I'm still looking for "that" diesel though. Dynamite taste "like" it and blacky stones "like" it, but I'm not there yet.
> Too much stardawg if its possible. Hopefully ill find it between TD and Dr greenthumb maybe rez? Prob gonna have to make it myself.


I'm flowering Gu's Black Gold and Dynamite Diesel now so no comment except their ridiculous wide leaves and vigor so far.

Dr Greenthumb's ECSD is the real deal. If you dont get what you're looking for with that one
perhaps its named something else ...lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 24, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Super funny.
> I remember when JJ threatened to call the “feds” on me. Dose if his own meds?


GU. my comments where for YOU to say Something witty " GET an emjoi saying isnt tbis the pot calling the kettle black. I mean or do you want no smoke with JJ...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 24, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Super funny.
> I remember when JJ threatened to call the “feds” on me. Dose if his own meds?


This was all on theseeddepot forum before it went down.. Icmag too.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 24, 2017)

For the last two days JJand I have been in the DMs slinging mud.
I let him know that his comments about Darkhorse today were extremely out of line and that he could be called on the same thing.
Another example of him projecting his own internal dilemmas


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 24, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> For the last two days JJand I have been in the DMs slinging mud.
> I let him know that his comments about Darkhorse today were extremely out of line and that he could be called on the same thing.
> Another example of him projecting his own internal dilemmas


Make that public then!


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 24, 2017)

I had to apologize at the end I went really hard in on him.
I’m sure he’s feeling a little down so I don’t blame him for lashing out. But it’s odd that he would choose to lash out at someone who is going to rat him out when he has been accused of doing the same things.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 24, 2017)

I love his new nickname for me. Baby Huey! Fucking hilarious


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 24, 2017)

It's just unprofessional to conduct yourself like that. A 50 something aged man should know better. Hypocrisy aside (and he ia exhibiting plenty), it's just fucking childish.

My teenaged daughters run their IG accts with more maturity.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 24, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> It's just unprofessional to conduct yourself like that. A 50 something aged man should know better. Hypocrisy aside (and he ia exhibiting plenty), it's just fucking childish.
> 
> My teenaged daughters run their IG accts with more maturity.


unless posting in the political section here, right?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 24, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> unless posting in the political section here, right?


I long ago stopped going to that section of the forums nothing positive or productive happening over there.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 24, 2017)

JJ sounds a lot like Kim Jon un lately. 
I'm thinking maybe the chem strain is cursed after all, nothing but shade thrown since its conception.
I don't dare go to the political section, nothing to be gained at all. 
same arguments, circling, round and round, both sides right both sides wrong 
just like on the playground, only surrounded by the media screaming " fight, fight, fight" we used to get along despite differences in ideology.
I fell into it for a while, then I saw the real enemy. Pretty sure others are seeing it too. Fox/CNN= national enquirer. 
As for JJ on ig, smells like WWE, drama to increase ratings, aka seed prices. There's probably meetings every week to decide who's gonna have the next"beef" or alliance. Keep the hype and drama high and the audience pays for more.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 24, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I'm flowering Gu's Black Gold and Dynamite Diesel now so no comment except their ridiculous wide leaves and vigor so far.
> 
> Dr Greenthumb's ECSD is the real deal. If you dont get what you're looking for with that one
> perhaps its named something else ...lol


 Dynamite has the scent and taste, so I'm thinking "the one" had to be a sour diesel decendant, or going by timeline in the late nineties maybe the original. 
I cut blacky too early so terp wise I can't say on that one. TDs 91#12 should clear that up for me. 
I've been over on the breeders pages scouring for info on breeding standards to feminized strains and what can pop up on an GT ecsd cross and how to work through it.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 24, 2017)

probably not unheard of for _hollywoods_ to agree to make up fights and arguments to stay in the light.
they toke down and share wives when they're not blogging, they're all whores


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 24, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> probably not unheard of for _hollywoods_ to agree to make up fights and arguments to stay in the light.
> they toke down and share wives when they're not blogging, they're all whores


this assumes intelligence and preemptive planning, which I would venture to guess that isn't the case here...

the whole rat thing is not something to be taken lightly, or have times changed?

I guess the guy who is delusional about where he lives (NY is not in Co) is nothing more than a headcase of a child who has exploited something he has possessed that has gained value through scarcity, but it's not pre-2010 anymore, be better not bitter


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 24, 2017)

Day 21 flowering tres stardawg getting her frost on


----------



## GetoBoyFarmer (Sep 24, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Make that public then!


Do you have stock in topdawg seeds? Is JJ your dad? Do you go this hard for your family members the way you doing someone I'm quite sure you've never met in your life. From what I been reading and putting 2 and 2 together it wouldn't be a JJ if chem didn't rat on Rezdog. But that's a different story.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 25, 2017)

GetoBoyFarmer said:


> Do you have stock in topdawg seeds? Is JJ your dad? Do you go this hard for your family members the way you doing someone I'm quite sure you've never met in your life. From what I been reading and putting 2 and 2 together it wouldn't be a JJ if chem didn't rat on Rezdog. But that's a different story.


What The fuck are you talking about. IM NOT defending JJ IN this instance; I was telling GU a breeder "who was threatened by JJ to call the cops on him". On the ig thread.

Why Do you Invovle yourself where you are not welcomed. YOU really are to new to have shit of an opinon on anything in all the cannaforums to breeders 2017.

I have known GU from other CannaForums. You have no idea of anyones history. Again Shut the Fuck Up!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 25, 2017)

GetoBoyFarmer said:


> Do you have stock in topdawg seeds? Is JJ your dad? Do you go this hard for your family members the way you doing someone I'm quite sure you've never met in your life. From what I been reading and putting 2 and 2 together it wouldn't be a JJ if chem didn't rat on Rezdog. But that's a different story.


The Problem With Idiots as yourself You come with 20% of the whole 100% info, Hence you would have known there was no topdawg defending and in reference to the Rat Ig Post

Perhaps you didn't see him liking my post. Call me crazy; but you seem to get it.


----------



## GetoBoyFarmer (Sep 25, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What The fuck are you talking about. IM NOT defending JJ IN this instance; I was telling GU a breeder "who was threatened by JJ to call the cops on him". On the ig thread.
> 
> Why Do you Invovle yourself where you are not welcomed. YOU really are to new to have shit of an opinon on anything in all the cannaforums to breeders 2017.
> 
> I have known GU from other CannaForums. You have no idea of anyones history. Again Shut the Fuck Up!


So you're a rat as well? Let me leave you alone before the cops come for me. Good day ma'am!!


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 25, 2017)

soon as cash replaces love..... weed makes people angry


----------



## morgwar (Sep 25, 2017)

GetoBoyFarmer said:


> So you're a rat as well? Let me leave you alone before the cops come for me. Good day ma'am!!


I guess I've never seen light defend jj.
And in all his/her posts I've never seen indication of a snitch. 
Slinging inflammatory accusations makes you very unpopular here. 
Ruins credibility too.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Sep 25, 2017)

Anyone run their African cough indoors?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 25, 2017)

GetoBoyFarmer said:


> So you're a rat as well? Let me leave you alone before the cops come for me. Good day ma'am!!


Are you a rat too. You are very slow. Even slower not to be able.to spell. 


morgwar said:


> I guess I've never seen light defend jj.
> And in all his/her posts I've never seen indication of a snitch.
> Slinging inflammatory accusations makes you very unpopular here.
> Ruins credibility too.


The only thing I have "defended" Of JJ or Topdawg was really his older seedlines that he worked and some of his newer lines in which he used a stable/proven male and didn't bother to test / or make public that he had tested it. 

Im fine with all the other talks from whomever as they have some knowledge and have been her for awhile; but this new dickhead... 

"Then he said am I some rat," to try and Deflect how stupid of a fuck he is...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 25, 2017)

Personally I think its better for GU to stay above the fray and keep any shit private. People are tired of seeing breeders act like catty Bitches over Instagram. The way JJ likes to take the piss on others when he should just worry about his fucking self is astounding. Same guy who posts close up shot of bleeding 8 month old dog pussies and talks about inhumanely breeding with such a young pup, tells me all I need to know about that guy.

I will support people who demonstrate morals and humanity. People who know how to talk to customers. I can get a pack of Jinxproof 9 LB Hammer for $40. That's a cup winning strain....just as an example.

Fuck JJ.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 25, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Personally I think its better for GU to stay above the fray and keep any shit private. People are tired of seeing breeders act like catty Bitches over Instagram. The way JJ likes to take the piss on others when he should just worry about his fucking self is astounding. Same guy who posts close up shot of bleeding 8 month old dog pussies and talks about inhumanely breeding with such a young pup, tells me all I need to know about that guy.
> 
> I will support people who demonstrate morals and humanity. People who know how to talk to customers. I can get a pack of Jinxproof 9 LB Hammer for $40. That's a cup winning strain....just as an example.
> 
> Fuck JJ.


If he isn't waiting for his dogs 3rd heat to breed her, there's NO possible way he knows what he's doing in general.


----------



## GetoBoyFarmer (Sep 25, 2017)

morgwar said:


> If he isn't waiting for his dogs 3rd heat to breed her, there's NO possible way he knows what he's doing in general.


Isn't it amazing how breeding dog and cannabis goes hand in hand.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 25, 2017)

yeah, 8 month old dog aint right, should at least wait till she's a year old......
before posting pictures of her sex anyways.


----------



## goldberg71b (Sep 25, 2017)

I meant to stop in yesterday when I saw the IG post but got lost in daily BS and forgot. I see y'all saw it and discussed it. I'm OLD SCHOOL and long time smoker. I joined here about 5 years or so ago and this is where I stayed and mostly searched for info I was interested in. None of which was breeders. I only joined IG searching for TD gear. 

But this crap is unbelievable. All I can say is I don't want anything to do with people who are going to act like that and I'm talking both sides. I'll never know because I'm not going back and reading or learning about all the arguing to figure out if I cared to take a side. Cause I don't care. All I want is the seeds I desire. As far as that goes I've got a ton now. So I'm not buying anymore anytime soon. For no other reason than I can't bring what I don't pop with me when I die. 

I don't know who fucked who or for that matter if anyone was fucked at all. But with the world as small as its gotten and the laws the way they are many peoples lives can be ruined with a phone call or email. I WANT NOTHING TO DO WITH THATIt's hard enough trying to figure out if someone's problem with a breeder is the fact that they can't grow. With situations like these now you've got to consider if haters aren't pissing vinigar for other reasons. Just to ruin someone's business or even scores. I've got no time for either. 

We all should be on the same side. For gods sakes let's be serious. If you sell seeds once they're bought that's it! The owner can do anything they fucking want with them. If you're a breeder and you swap cuts and have an agreement sure it should be followed by both. But if someone doesn't follow that agreement the person to be angry with is yourself! You made a bad choice in who you trusted! That's it don't trust him again! 

If you've got the gold and don't want it to be grown by others you don't sell seeds! You don't sell or share cuts! You sell product any way you choose to legal or illegal and keep you genes! 

But to think that me or anyone else should pay 300 or 10 bucks for seeds and think at the end of one grow we need to buy more isn't logical or reasonable. If a gem(s) is found by a quality grower who wants to be a breeder. You better believe it's ok to do so. I personally would give props to where I acquired the genetics. However if that breeder acted like a child I probably wouldn't give props and I'd rename it and carry on. But to think that a friend finding and sharing bag seeds makes you the sole provider after decades of seed distribution is insane. The only way to do that is provide a better product at a reasonable "market" rate while holding and gain market share! 

I've said it before I'll say it again. If JJ wants to rule the chem world then there's a few things he has to do. But even those things won't eliminate others it would just decrease the likelihood someone would buy them elsewhere. 
1- Make sure you've ALWAYS got stock
2- Don't price yourself out of the market
3- be nice to customers
4- access needs to be good and efficient 
5- make sure no one provides a better product than you
6- Never lose site of your bread winners
7- Don't shit where you sleep 
8- in this day in age you need to be visable and available for questions. 
9- follow any and all company threads 
10- Never let gossip or a bad experience by one go unchallenged. As long as your statements are valid you'll be fine. 
11- That IG rant isn't what I had in mind for #10

I had no idea about this crap when I told JJ last round about this. I just don't like people talking behind people's back especially when posting conversations. Even though it wasn't private I thought it was at the time. Because what I have learned out of these spats is that it doesn't matter to him. Or he would have come here last time and said something! I guess I should say that's what I would have done. There are PLENTY of places to buy seeds. Most of which are cheaper than TD but that doesn't mean they produce a lesser product. Its not a privilege to be able to buy seeds and once you do it's yours to do with as you wish.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 25, 2017)

Amen!


----------



## kona gold (Sep 26, 2017)

YES, FARG JJ!!!
I agree!!!
So in protest, boycott further sales, and send all those nasty, hermed out, bad vibes junk to me!!!!
And I will be sure to dispose of them properly!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 26, 2017)

kona gold said:


> YES, FARG JJ!!!
> I agree!!!
> So in protest, boycott further sales, and send all those nasty, hermed out, bad vibes junk to me!!!!
> And I will be sure to dispose of them properly!


lol.

Nah I will be hunting through what I already paid for, I just won't condone his douchebaggery by financially supporting any more. 

If interested I'd be willing to part with the remainder of my Star Cookie pack, though.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 26, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> lol.
> 
> Nah I will be hunting through what I already paid for, I just won't condone his douchebaggery by financially supporting any more.
> 
> If interested I'd be willing to part with the remainder of my Star Cookie pack, though.


That's because the reality is, no matter how big an asshole he is, and no matter how sincere everyone on here with seems to be. Especially about integrity, are all f'ing hypocrites!
Cause you know he has some of the best genetics out there.
So no matter the shit you all talk, you still going to grow them.
And if you say no you won't, then prove it, and send them to me!


----------



## morgwar (Sep 26, 2017)

No no no lol, were relegated to fishing through packs of crap to find a gem, just like reservoir, I've got the cdd, ssdh. I'm not giving them up either. 
But ultimately with either jj or res. I'm stuck dedicating a set aside growing area and will have to devote a year or three looking for the diesel that used to be.
Res wanted 300 a pack too, back in the day. 
He's got fire? No he's got kindling.
you have to make the fire yourself.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 26, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> 1- Make sure you've ALWAYS got stock
> 2- Don't price yourself out of the market
> 3- be nice to customers
> 4- access needs to be good and efficient
> ...


Rules for any industry.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 26, 2017)

Though this has become a bash thread, I will chime in if I get some good results on the 91#12. 
They are handsome plants, resilient and uniform ill post pictures after the up pot bolt.
My sour bobbies are being grown up north by a buddy and so far it looks like 2 females out of 12 plants. Not very promising but I'm not clear on the genetic implications of a higher male count. Environment is a factor I'm sure. 
Female frogs turn male if no males are present. 
Could simply be that the original mother plant was pollinated late and triggered male seed production to offset a perceived lack of males in the vicinity.
These plants in the wild are routinely pollinated by multiple males. Hmmm


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 27, 2017)

kona gold said:


> That's because the reality is, no matter how big an asshole he is, and no matter how sincere everyone on here with seems to be. Especially about integrity, are all f'ing hypocrites!
> Cause you know he has some of the best genetics out there.
> So no matter the shit you all talk, you still going to grow them.
> And if you say no you won't, then prove it, and send them to me!


I don't see it as hypocrisy at all. I paid for seeds and I plan to grow them. In one case I offered you the rest of my pack because I have no interest in hunting through Forum x Stardawg when I have much better cookie / chem crosses from other breeders. But I'm also not giving them away. So if you want to PayPal me some loot I will send them your way.

If dude wasn't a dick he would still be getting my money on occasion but that's not hypocrisy, that is a consumer reacting to the actions of a producer. I choose to support other breeders going forward.

If I still choose to keep the 3 chems cut that I hunted that has nothing to do with JJ. He doesn't own the genetics, the plants do.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 27, 2017)

I own/grow the best Chem genetics, anyone saying different is a fucking liar.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I own/grow the best Chem genetics, anyone saying different is a fucking liar.


I would hope with a handle like chemphlegm you grow some fire chem strains.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 27, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I would hope with a handle like chemphlegm you grow some fire chem strains.


since legal its been near exclusive chems for me. around 7k spent on seeds to date, many many chems later......
sure I chased every color every flavor all the cup winners.....done with fruit cups for years now...
I like it most when my non using wife says "wow, that smells like a box of moth balls" I need the napthalene like exp for my well being. I really like the grapes even though many were disappointing to me in the effects dept(subjective) I'm a pot prick and demand very specific traits to make the cut here. soon as I find another newbie pot prick he/she gonna have a sack full of half used seed packs ! a friend with seeds is a friend indeeds right


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> since legal its been near exclusive chems for me. around 7k spent on seeds to date, many many chems later......
> sure I chased every color every flavor all the cup winners.....done with fruit cups for years now...
> I like it most when my non using wife says "wow, that smells like a box of moth balls" I need the napthalene like exp for my well being. I really like the grapes even though many were disappointing to me in the effects dept(subjective) I'm a pot prick and demand very specific traits to make the cut here. soon as I find another newbie pot prick he/she gonna have a sack full of half used seed packs ! a friend with seeds is a friend indeeds right


I like to have a diverse mix of things. My wife does use and is always wanting something fruity and I keep a few chem types going. I just got a cut of Buckeye Purple which is supposed to have strong grape flavor with decent effect. Will let u know how it works out.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 27, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I like to have a diverse mix of things. My wife does use and is always wanting something fruity and I keep a few chem types going. I just got a cut of Buckeye Purple which is supposed to have strong grape flavor with decent effect. Will let u know how it works out.


Never smoked a buckeye purple that really got me high.. had several. Never grown it tho. Looks beautiful tho.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 27, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Never smoked a buckeye purple that really got me high.. had several. Never grown it tho. Looks beautiful tho.


I will run it. The person that gave me the cut hunted it so we shall see...even if it is just a decent daytime blaze I will be happy if it is tasty.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Sep 29, 2017)

mango nigerian haze @ 28 days.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> since legal its been near exclusive chems for me. around 7k spent on seeds to date, many many chems later......
> sure I chased every color every flavor all the cup winners.....done with fruit cups for years now...
> I like it most when my non using wife says "wow, that smells like a box of moth balls" I need the napthalene like exp for my well being. I really like the grapes even though many were disappointing to me in the effects dept(subjective) I'm a pot prick and demand very specific traits to make the cut here. soon as I find another newbie pot prick he/she gonna have a sack full of half used seed packs ! a friend with seeds is a friend indeeds right


So you say you have grown all the chem seed strains?
Did you ever run apothecary's version?


----------



## kona gold (Sep 29, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> mango nigerian haze @ 28 days.
> 
> View attachment 4018829 View attachment 4018830


I run the mano nigerian skunk.
Looks similar, but the skunk would already be loaded with resin.
How you like it so far?

The ones I have, exhibit a metallic, tangy, slightly sweet candy/fruit with a strong incense kind of smell.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 29, 2017)

3og's #1 is a pretty awesomekush strain! Good examples of all three, with the chem increasing the terpenes!


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 29, 2017)

Hell ya. I just picked up a pack of nyc og. 2 ogs crossed to onycd. Stoked to hear topdawgs ogs are on point


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 29, 2017)

kona gold said:


> So you say you have grown all the chem seed strains?
> Did you ever run apothecary's version?


chemd, chemdawg,91, caramel, yes. a couple berries like raspberry and sour berry too I recall.
I dont say I've grown all of the chemdog strains, just all you can google for sale maybe. surely some exist I never heard of, and I stopped shopping over seas over a year ago. midsweepysongs is my last oversees adventure. I'm not interested in anymore versions really. once found commerce city kush......that bar is hard to achieve for dozens, then I found some gp gear that blew my socks off in Raindance. I really have arrived.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 29, 2017)

kona gold said:


> I run the mano nigerian skunk.
> Looks similar, but the skunk would already be loaded with resin.
> How you like it so far?
> 
> The ones I have, exhibit a metallic, tangy, slightly sweet candy/fruit with a strong incense kind of smell.


I actually love that strain. I didn't keep it the first time but I am definitely hunting through the rest of my pack. Hopefully I find another one as good or better than the one I had. I liked it as a daytime strain.

I also have a pack of the Mango A5 but Ive only gotten males out of that pack so far.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 29, 2017)

Trestardawgs are at 26 days flowering, starting to frost up
Tsd 1- stretchy funky pheno
 tsd2 got a good amount of frost going on and smells sweeter than tsd1


----------



## kona gold (Sep 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> chemd, chemdawg,91, caramel, yes. a couple berries like raspberry and sour berry too I recall.
> I dont say I've grown all of the chemdog strains, just all you can google for sale maybe. surely some exist I never heard of, and I stopped shopping over seas over a year ago. midsweepysongs is my last oversees adventure. I'm not interested in anymore versions really. once found commerce city kush......that bar is hard to achieve for dozens, then I found some gp gear that blew my socks off in Raindance. I really have arrived.


So did you like their Chems?


----------



## kona gold (Sep 29, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I actually love that strain. I didn't keep it the first time but I am definitely hunting through the rest of my pack. Hopefully I find another one as good or better than the one I had. I liked it as a daytime strain.
> 
> I also have a pack of the Mango A5 but Ive only gotten males out of that pack so far.


So what was you ones like?
I have one that produces super furry frost that is amber!!!!
The high is very good for the day. Not the most potent ever, but her legs are extremely long!


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 30, 2017)

kona gold said:


> So did you like their Chems?


I did, no bad thing to say. with limited counts only the very best stay here


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 30, 2017)

kona gold said:


> So what was you ones like?
> I have one that produces super furry frost that is amber!!!!
> The high is very good for the day. Not the most potent ever, but her legs are extremely long!


Mine were very much like how you described them. A very unique tropical fruit taste with skunky notes. A very pleasant heady high, but I wouldn't call it energetic. Definitely awesome daytime smoke and good for focus and yes long lasting. Great change of pace strain to have around... I regret not hanging onto it.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 3, 2017)

Hey all. I came across this thread trying to do a little bit of research. A buddy of mine is very knowledgeable when it comes to chem strains and crosses. I just picked up this old double pack, about 5+ years old, of Top Dawgs White D. 
Does anyone have any expierence with this particular TD strain? I’m about to pop all 20 and see what gem I can find.


----------



## morgwar (Oct 3, 2017)

That one probably won't be available again. Might wanna save a male too.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 3, 2017)

White D = The White (F) x Star Dawg (M)
should be flame


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 4, 2017)

morgwar said:


> That one probably won't be available again. Might wanna save a male too.


I haven’t seen this strain in a long while and I’m hope to find that gem to keep it going. Would be super stoked to get a decent male too, for sure.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 4, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> White D = The White (F) x Star Dawg (M)
> should be flame


Like I said in the other post, I’m hoping I find a gem out of these 20 beans. Not even certain all will pop but they were well taken care of. Stoked man.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 4, 2017)

Any expierence with star dog or the white? My first with either. Trying to see if they need any special Treatment or if they are delicate beauties. Don’t want to mess these ones up.


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 4, 2017)

Who keeps a cut of whitedawg? anyone? I don't anyone who found or a kept a cut of whitedawg but not many had them either so pop them suckers and best of luck!


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 4, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Who keeps a cut of whitedawg? anyone? I don't anyone who found or a kept a cut of whitedawg but not many had them either so pop them suckers and best of luck!


Thanks brother. Fingers crossed!! Although
I think White Dawg and White D are different strains?


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 4, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> Thanks brother. Fingers crossed!! Although
> I think White Dawg and White D are different strains?


ah i see, looks like stardawg daddy instead of tres... i would think that one is less sought after than the whitedawg as not many have tres or had access to double dawg to make their own, we could make white d today so why doesn't jj?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 4, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> Like I said in the other post, I’m hoping I find a gem out of these 20 beans. Not even certain all will pop but they were well taken care of. Stoked man.


good luck on your hunt I too am on a mission. as for age of seeds ive popped old beans with no issues. was your pack kept in the refrigerator ?


----------



## morgwar (Oct 4, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> I haven’t seen this strain in a long while and I’m hope to find that gem to keep it going. Would be super stoked to get a decent male too, for sure.


If you don't find it in those 20 you could still find it in f2 or f3. Either way its rare and worth investigating or preserving.

Good hunting!


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 4, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> good luck on your hunt I too am on a mission. as for age of seeds ive popped old beans with no issues. was your pack kept in the refrigerator ?


Thanks man and to you the same! And honestly I am unsure where the pack was kept but with the guy being who he is with the genetics he has I’m sure he took the best care of them. They came vacuum sealed but as far as the fridge I’m unsure, some people like to some don’t.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 4, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> Thanks man and to you the same! And honestly I am unsure where the pack was kept but with the guy being who he is with the genetics he has I’m sure he took the best care of them. They came vacuum sealed but as far as the fridge I’m unsure, some people like to some don’t.


very true
I personally bag them put in mason jar and in the refrigerator and ive been fortunate to have great germ rates.
looking into scuffing the seeds or soaking them should help germ %. good luck happy growing.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 4, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> very true
> I personally bag them put in mason jar and in the refrigerator and ive been fortunate to have great germ rates.
> looking into scuffing the seeds or soaking them should help germ %. good luck happy growing.


What’s scuffing? Sorry I haven’t heard that term used before?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 4, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> What’s scuffing? Sorry I haven’t heard that term used before?


lightly scouring the outer husk of seed with nail file or sand paper. it helps stubborn or old seeds pop..


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 5, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> lightly scouring the outer husk of seed with nail file or sand paper. it helps stubborn or old seeds pop..


Never heard of this method. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 5, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> Like I said in the other post, I’m hoping I find a gem out of these 20 beans. Not even certain all will pop but they were well taken care of. Stoked man.


First off WhiteDawg is 

The White x Tres Dawg 

Not stardawg. Not sure where the poster got stardawg from.

From 2009-2012 JJ or topdawg came in heat sealed packs. The person may have put them in a protector pack like the one you have pictured hard to say.

Gibberellic acid is your best bet to germinate old seeds.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 5, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> Never heard of this method. Thanks for sharing!



scarify


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 5, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> First off WhiteDawg is
> 
> The White x Tres Dawg
> 
> ...


So White Dawg is The White x Tres Chem and White D is The White x Stardawg? 
Supposedly, from the stories I’m told, the chem strain was popped here in the town I grew up in. 
I can’t remember all the details as I was pretty young at the time. I got the beans off a friend who seems to have a lot knowledge on the lineage of these strains. (Which I’m sure is still up for debate).


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 5, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> ah i see, looks like stardawg daddy instead of tres... i would think that one is less sought after than the whitedawg as not many have tres or had access to double dawg to make their own, we could make white d today so why doesn't jj?


lol. You need to keep males around to remake strains. lol


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 5, 2017)

Here’s a pic of the other side of the pack to show the beans.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 5, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> So White Dawg is The White x Tres Chem and White D is The White x Stardawg?
> Supposedly, from the stories I’m told, the chem strain was popped here in the town I grew up in.
> I can’t remember all the details as I was pretty young at the time. I got the beans off a friend who seems to have a lot knowledge on the lineage of these strains. (Which I’m sure is still up for debate).


However young old the strain has been around for awhile. 

White D, was a completely different strain. 
I have grown out a rare strain called Double Whitedawg. Thats
The white x Whitedawg. 

If you still speak to the person ask them what bank they got them from. 

They should say tsd / thcfarm or CC around that time.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 5, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> However young old the strain has been around for awhile.
> 
> White D, was a completely different strain.
> I have grown out a rare strain called Double Whitedawg. Thats
> ...


I want to say thcfarm. He was one of those people who stayed up till midnight waiting for packs to drop and scooped up what he could. Another pack I’m considering picking up would be the 91 DUD by Top Dawg. Also have access to a few Raskal genetics as well.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 5, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> I want to say thcfarm. He was one of those people who stayed up till midnight waiting for packs to drop and scooped up what he could. Another pack I’m considering picking up would be the 91 DUD by Top Dawg. Also have access to a few Raskal genetics as well.


who is this. what his alias..


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 5, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> who is this. what his alias..


lol

@BigLittlejohn you already know dude, guess it's the soup that got away


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 5, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> First off WhiteDawg is
> 
> The White x Tres Dawg
> 
> ...


Off of the top dawg website from the sticky strain list.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 5, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> who is this. what his alias..


Lol a friend


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 5, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> lol
> 
> @BigLittlejohn you already know dude, guess it's the soup that got away


We could remake and then JJ would call us fuckbois but I save my fire males what about you? LMAO


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 5, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Off of the top dawg website from the sticky strain list.
> View attachment 4021996 View attachment 4021997


I thought you where saying white D genetics for white dawg. You are right about white D.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 5, 2017)

Any other tips on popping older seeds? Should I do a water soak first? Or


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 5, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> Any other tips on popping older seeds? Should I do a water soak first? Or


I’ve never used the acid method mentioned above but I have seen more than a few people mention it. Personally I’d simply scuff the shell (nail file) around the “equator” “seam” lightly you just want to make it a bit easier to open as well as get moisture in —> then soak them in RO water with a few drops 2-3 of hydrogen peroxide for 12 hrs then I’d put them in damp towels of the same RO/HP fresh mix and put them in a ziplock bag sealed and hanging with scotch tape in a dark place that’s 70-75 degrees but that’s me


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 5, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> Any other tips on popping older seeds? Should I do a water soak first? Or


if it was me, i would soak them for maybe 6-8hrs, then straight to vermiculite 1/4-1/2 deep under a few watts of led on a hydro farm heat mat. water for soaking i would use 3-6ml uc roots or other lite bleach/sterile solution

lite food from the jump, don't soak that vermiculite but keep it moist enough to wick moisture through, 1-2ml of insert bottle nute or lite tea or whatever straight away they perform awesome just don't fry them


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 5, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I’ve never used the acid method mentioned above but I have seen more than a few people mention it. Personally I’d simply scuff the shell (nail file) around the “equator” “seam” lightly you just want to make it a bit easier to open as well as get moisture in —> then soak them in RO water with a few drops 2-3 of hydrogen peroxide for 12 hrs then I’d put them in damp towels of the same RO/HP fresh mix and put them in a ziplock bag sealed and hanging with scotch tape in a dark place that’s 70-75 degrees but that’s me


Thanks for the in depth instructions. My usual method is just moist paper towels in a sealed light proof container that I keep on top of a t5 fixture that’s above my clones. Germ rate has been 100% except for one and 3 days to plant. Peroxide for sterilization?


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 5, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> if it was me, i would soak them for maybe 6-8hrs, then straight to vermiculite 1/4-1/2 deep under a few watts of led on a hydro farm heat mat. water for soaking i would use 3-6ml uc roots or other lite bleach/sterile solution
> 
> lite food from the jump, don't soak that vermiculite but keep it moist enough to wick moisture through, 1-2ml of insert bottle nute or lite tea or whatever straight away they perform awesome just don't fry them


Thanks for your input. I’ve honestly never have put beans directly into a medium before the tap root is exposed. I like being able to tell if it germinated as soon as I can. I have never used a sterile solution mixed in with water. Freaks me out to do something new on fragile seeds :/


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 5, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> Thanks for the in depth instructions. My usual method is just moist paper towels in a sealed light proof container that I keep on top of a t5 fixture that’s above my clones. Germ rate has been 100% except for one and 3 days to plant. Peroxide for sterilization?


Yes that the purpose of HP


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 5, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> Thanks for your input. I’ve honestly never have put beans directly into a medium before the tap root is exposed. I like being able to tell if it germinated as soon as I can. I have never used a sterile solution mixed in with water. Freaks me out to do something new on fragile seeds :/


All HP is water with an extra oxygen atom it’s not harmful at all just helps keep the tap Riot clean as well as anything that could be on the husk from getting on the tap root

Edit HP is also sterile


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 5, 2017)

With all the typing the tap roots could be popping through by now lol


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 6, 2017)

Glad I found this thread. I think I may be posting a journal up on this page of the the white d. Maybe if any of you are so kind, would sub to it and see how the turn out is. 
All 20 of them are going at once so this should be interesting. 
Any input on the name of the journal? lol


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 6, 2017)

Top Dawg White D grow :-/


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 6, 2017)

I know someone who popped RKS beans from the 80s that were not stored in a freezer by soaking the beans for a minute in a solution of 5 parts water 1 part 91% isopropyl alcohol. 

Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 6, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I know someone who popped RKS beans from the 80s that were not stored in a freezer by soaking the beans for a minute in a solution of 5 parts water 1 part 91% isopropyl alcohol.
> 
> Good luck with your hunt!


that gets the mold off, for a good start.

I put cuts in test tubes for years(sometimes without any mold even!)
I sterilize them in a sonic toothbrush cleaner with a solution of water/bleach, water, water iso, water, then to the jello in the test tube and capped. I started washing new ready to plant seeds in a weaker solution for a second(cup splash) for the same reason, improved germ rates in 2010 for it.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 6, 2017)

No idea if this would work but it’s just a thought. I’m going to go with hydrogen peroxide and water. But has anyone heard of placing them in an ultra sonic cleaner


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 6, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> No idea if this would work but it’s just a thought. I’m going to go with hydrogen peroxide and water. But has anyone heard of placing them in an ultra sonic cleaner


No but chemph is on another level than I am. Think about what he’s saying. Storing live cuttings in viles for YEARS


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 6, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> No idea if this would work but it’s just a thought. I’m going to go with hydrogen peroxide and water. But has anyone heard of placing them in an ultra sonic cleaner


 I ph my water to about 5.9, add a little dab of peroxide and let them soak until tails pop, I usually stick them in to soak maybe about midnight and generally tails are showing in the morning.

Once the Tails pop, those little six egg clear containers make great incubators, i use damp coca, ph,d.... close up the container and throw it underneath the T fives...

Nice to see you are in Mass...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 6, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> that gets the mold off, for a good start.
> 
> I put cuts in test tubes for years(sometimes without any mold even!)
> I sterilize them in a sonic toothbrush cleaner with a solution of water/bleach, water, water iso, water, then to the jello in the test tube and capped. I started washing new ready to plant seeds in a weaker solution for a second(cup splash) for the same reason, improved germ rates in 2010 for it.


Man if you think about it, next time you do this I'd love to see pics or even a video of your process.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 6, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> that gets the mold off, for a good start.
> 
> I put cuts in test tubes for years(sometimes without any mold even!)
> I sterilize them in a sonic toothbrush cleaner with a solution of water/bleach, water, water iso, water, then to the jello in the test tube and capped. I started washing new ready to plant seeds in a weaker solution for a second(cup splash) for the same reason, improved germ rates in 2010 for it.


Wow man that’s on a completely different level then me. I’m definitely impressed and still wrapping my head around it. Wicked sweet!


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 6, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> I ph my water to about 5.9, add a little dab of peroxide and let them soak until tails pop, I usually stick them in to soak maybe about midnight and generally tails are showing in the morning.
> 
> Once the Tails pop, those little six egg clear containers make great incubators, i use damp coca, ph,d.... close up the container and throw it underneath the T fives...
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your method, appreciate it. I’ve popped many beans but old ones, I have never. And I’m assuming you’re from mass too. Awesome man. Im looking forward to see what comes this up coming year.


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 7, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> Thanks for sharing your method, appreciate it. I’ve popped many beans but old ones, I have never. And I’m assuming you’re from mass too. Awesome man. Im looking forward to see what comes this up coming year.


Something I forgot to mention is that I change the paper towels after 48 hours and wet them in new fresh RO/HP mix


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 10, 2017)

Stoked. Just grabbed this pack today.


----------



## morgwar (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm very blitzed off dynamite d and feel the need to post pics.

Anyway here's some happy CHEM91#12's at 4 weeks veg. 2 males 4 females

Not seeing a lot of variation if any. The most structural difference is between male, and female, which is to be expected. So far, its got good vigour and a nice burnt rubber stem rub.
Ill run a f2 sib chuck and check for pheno variance. If there isn't any and it turns out fire, ill catalogue it as true breeding and make an addition to my heirloom vault.
Right next to my big Sioux TOMATOES lol. Great stocking stuffers!


----------



## kona gold (Oct 11, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> that gets the mold off, for a good start.
> 
> I put cuts in test tubes for years(sometimes without any mold even!)
> I sterilize them in a sonic toothbrush cleaner with a solution of water/bleach, water, water iso, water, then to the jello in the test tube and capped. I started washing new ready to plant seeds in a weaker solution for a second(cup splash) for the same reason, improved germ rates in 2010 for it.


So you sterilize your clones, put them into some kind of preservation solution, in a test tube, then capped, and put into some kind of deep refrigeration?
Is that the same type of solution as in a petri dish?


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 11, 2017)

kona gold said:


> So you sterilize your clones, put them into some kind of preservation solution, in a test tube, then capped, and put into some kind of deep refrigeration?
> Is that the same type of solution as in a petri dish?


almost. I dont really believe they are sterilized, but maybe. they are placed cut end down in a modified tissue culture solution.
the cells divide slowly with a bit of callous material on the end, caped with a breathable membrane, no refrigeration , they sit in test tube racks under a couple cfl bulbs, in a super clean/sterile(?) tent devoted to craft.
a petri dish can be filled with any solution. Depending on the life you want to support you could use a protein broth, or a salt bath, or gelatin with ecoli to feed growing cells. A petri dish would work too but the plant would have to be a tiny snip of a meristem. I like the standard test tubes, plants stand up and I can see all round them with a glance.


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 11, 2017)

Did I say another LEVEL?!


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 11, 2017)

These aren’t any test tube cuttings (which by the way is fucking amazing!!) but here’s the start of the 20 White D beans and also another pack Of Top Dawg I picked up. Let the herb gods do there magic and sprout me a keeper! (M and F!) ha


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 12, 2017)

I hope you're covering those seeds with damp towel as well. I assume you are and this is just for the pic I try to arrange my seeds so the tap root is already positioned with gravity to direct root  Then hang it right side up with scotch tape. The whole purpose is to have the root go straight down as it would in soil. If you leave laying flat or arrange the seeds wrong tap root curls around the seed.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 12, 2017)

Dud x tres should yield some very chem d leaning plants. Wow you are lucky


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 12, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> These aren’t any test tube cuttings (which by the way is fucking amazing!!) but here’s the start of the 20 White D beans and also another pack Of Top Dawg I picked up. Let the herb gods do there magic and sprout me a keeper! (M and F!) haView attachment 4025476View attachment 4025477 View attachment 4025478


JJ said.. Well look..


But I have never "repacked his seeds why" they came sealed already. You repackage seeds if you popped half a pack. Yours seeds came sealed and is full.

At that no normal person is going to purchase a tiny package and reprint it for safe keeping to much work. However if you are going to produce a bunch of fake seeds.

So if JJ is saying he never ever ever packaged them like that, it means?


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 12, 2017)

wtf


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 12, 2017)

I speak with these guys all the time.
Breeders are calling out shit!
Lots of fakes these days with key giveaway is those protectors. Most of their seeds came in just the baggies. The seedbank would have it bubble wrapped and then some.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 12, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> JJ said.. Well look..
> 
> View attachment 4025609
> But I have never "repacked his seeds why" they came sealed already. You repackage seeds if you popped half a pack. Yours seeds came sealed and is full.
> ...





Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4025618
> I speak with these guys all the time.
> Breeders are calling out shit!
> Lots of fakes these days with key giveaway is those protectors. Most of their seeds came in just the baggies. The seedbank would have it bubble wrapped and then some.


Dog you’re the biggest fucking hater on this site. Why do you even care if that man shit is fake? Do you see him trying to sell or trade them to anyone? No he’s not he’s popping them bitches. I know why you’re mad. He didn’t wanna tell you who his plug was. FYI you’re not the only person in this shit that have exclusives. Might be the only one who can’t grow but not the only one.....


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 12, 2017)

And that dude og raskal pack don’t even look like that you hating clown. His shit like just like my potna shit and I know his shit legit. Can’t even post shit on here without clowns like you dm’ing breeders to see if the seeds are legit. How do we know your shit legit they packaged the same way!!!


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 12, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I hope you're covering those seeds with damp towel as well. I assume you are and this is just for the pic I try to arrange my seeds so the tap root is already positioned with gravity to direct root  Then hang it right side up with scotch tape. The whole purpose is to have the root go straight down as it would in soil. If you leave laying flat or arrange the seeds wrong tap root curls around the seed.


Ha. Yeah, t’s just for the picture before I covered them. 
I’ve never really thought of doing that method. Makes sense though. I’ve either just done the paper towels or directly into a medium I mix up. 
When you say hang with scotch tape, what are you hanging them from? I’m interested in this method. Are the beans somehow still still covered with something damp?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> And that dude og raskal pack don’t even look like that you hating clown. His shit like just like my potna shit and I know his shit legit. Can’t even post shit on here without clowns like you dm’ing breeders to see if the seeds are legit. How do we know your shit legit they packaged the same way!!!


Shut the Fuck up you bitch as Nigga.
Hater Nothing.
Just becsuse JJ doesnt Fuck with you or speak to you know of you. The seeds didnt look real in Dud was Never packaged LIKE THAT.

Since You droped out of junior high school, your dumb as can't see the
analogy that their beens NEVEr came in hard protectors YOU DUMB FUCK.

but again You just started buying seeds You down south slow polk retarted step son of lil uzi...

***Edit. None of My Topdawg beans are packagd like that. None of my Og raskal beans are like that.

To prove you are full of shit. Show my seeds/beans packaged the same way.

His shits is just like my potnas fake shit then. JJ SAID IT BITCH BOI. Now what!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Dog you’re the biggest fucking hater on this site. Why do you even care if that man shit is fake? Do you see him trying to sell or trade them to anyone? No he’s not he’s popping them bitches. I know why you’re mad. He didn’t wanna tell you who his plug was. FYI you’re not the only person in this shit that have exclusives. Might be the only one who can’t grow but not the only one.....


oh vato we know you have nothing. I will ALWAYS CRUSH you im gentics and growing.

I see what you are growing. Keep it pimping pimpin.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 12, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Shut the Fuck up you bitch as Nigga.
> Hater Nothing.
> Just becsuse JJ doesnt Fuck with you or speak to you know of you. The seeds didnt look real in Dud was Never packaged LIKE THAT.
> 
> ...


Man you think I care to fuck with a breeder? You’re a dick rider I care not to live in that realm playa. And I’ll put my seed stash up against yours any day. I wish you wasn’t in Canada I’ll show you how I get down play girl. But get that salt out your system you’ll catch a stroke. Pop Seeds forever in the south lmao


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 12, 2017)

I’m not going to say with 100% confidence that I know for a fact these are legit. But I will say I’m almost positive these beans are real. Knowing the people I know and the location of where I live, I wouldn’t get fakes. Neither would my dude be so hesitant to sell the beans to anyone unless he was certain he could come grab a cut if needed, if they were fake. 
But anyways. I just figured I’d share with others who know the strains, which was why I joined this thread.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 12, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> I’m not going to say with 100% confidence that I know for a fact these are legit. But I will say I’m almost positive these beans are real. Knowing the people I know and the location of where I live, I wouldn’t get fakes. Neither would my dude be so hesitant to sell the beans to anyone unless he was certain he could come grab a cut if needed, if they were fake.
> But anyways. I just figured I’d share with others who know the strains, which was why I joined this thread.


Man grow your shit fuck that clown he’s the biggest hater in these parts. He just wished he had the seeds you posted point blank period!!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man you think I care to fuck with a breeder? You’re a dick rider I care not to live in that realm playa. And I’ll put my seed stash up against yours any day. I wish you wasn’t in Canada I’ll show you how I get down play girl. But get that salt out your system you’ll catch a stroke. Pop Seeds forever in the south lmao View attachment 4025639


about 75% of those seed I would never purchase DVG / thug pug / greenman /el mexico b.s.

This dude JUST Tried to flex with some discont brand seeds.

Just show Archive /Bohdi / CSI /Top Dawg / ect..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man grow your shit fuck that clown he’s the biggest hater in these parts. He just wished he had the seeds you posted point blank period!!!


Yes you know me. All from Social media you know all me. You know what upsets me.

Listen Hoe ass bitch Boi. Anything I want and I mean anything I want I can get from JJ no problem. You hate that NO real breeder fucks with you/ has given you seeds for free.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 12, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> about 75% of those seed I would never purchase DVG / thug pug / greenman /el mexico b.s.


Yea because you can’t grow and you’re broke. You can’t post any updated Seeds just those same JJ packs over and over you bum. You gotta be a real lowlife bum to worry about what other people spend their bread on. Get JJ dick out your nose, eyes, mouth, and ass you clown. I bet you won’t post no more flower pics on here gassed out Genetics.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 12, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Yes you know me. All from Social media you know all me. You know what upsets me.
> 
> Listen Hoe ass bitch Boi. Anything I want and I mean anything I want I can get from JJ no problem. You hate that NO real breeder fucks with you/ has given you seeds for free.


LMAOOOOOOO. You’re beggar now I see I buy why I want Lil Boy. That’s why you stay with archive JJ and obsouleet in your mouth. You need to be asking them how to stop your plants from purpling after a month in flower. Lol


----------



## bubbahaze (Oct 12, 2017)

Hate to see you bro's going at it publicly like this, cut that shit out!!!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea because you can’t grow and you’re broke. You can’t post any updated Seeds just those same JJ packs over and over you bum. You gotta be a real lowlife bum to worry about what other people spend their bread on. Get JJ dick out your nose, eyes, mouth, and ass you clown. I bet you won’t post no more flower pics on here gassed out Genetics.


I posted new seed packs. Aww you want tie up the thread with this bullshit again.

These are the facts. 75% of those seeds are Garbage. I just posted newer topdawg packs besides the older packs. 

You are mad an angry fellow. In hammer heads thread you are going at him. Another thread the same shit. Everyone sees that you really contribute nothing.

The Plants you keep calling gassed out had russet mites. Those will turn the leaves and stems brittle read. Pest come and go. NOW WHAT. 

Again You want to invent a story about MY LIFE WHEN you don't know Me personally from a can of Paint. I could be in the hospital saving your MOTHERs Life from a car accident. Again you dont kmow me outside of riu and ig.

You seem like you jump to conclusions for most of your life.

and about this dick ridding talk. You seem to be an expert, did you come out of the closet yesterday... Something you like to tell us, as you like to refer other males as ridding dick. 

what you in your spare time with other men is your business even if you have a girlfriend or wife to cover it up.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 12, 2017)

bubbahaze said:


> Hate to see you bro's going at it publicly like this, cut that shit out!!!!


I ended it before I saw this comment. agreed. Something is wrong with @Vato_504 . He finds himself commenting to me all the time. 

He says he DOESNt fuck with JJ although he is in his threads.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 12, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I posted new seed packs. Aww you want tie up the thread with this bullshit again.
> 
> These are the facts. 75% of those seeds are Garbage. I just posted newer topdawg packs besides the older packs.
> 
> ...


Yea I came out the closet with Denver diesel, Starduster, and lucky charms. Damn you been growing for how long and you still getting bugs!! I’m done with your hating no growing ass. You’re a waste of time clown. Get that hate out your blood. Oh yea I guess you still have mites because you posted a gassed out clone in archive thread lmao!! Good day man dm some brothers on here and ask them how to get rid of those bugs!!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea I came out the closet with Denver diesel, Starduster, and lucky charms. Damn you been growing for how long and you still getting bugs!! I’m done with your hating no growing ass. You’re a waste of time clown. Get that hate out your blood. Oh yea I guess you still have mites because you posted a gassed out clone in archive thread lmao!! Good day man dm some brothers on here and ask them how to get rid of those bugs!!!





Vato_504 said:


> Yea I came out the closet with Denver diesel, Starduster, and lucky charms. Damn you been growing for how long and you still getting bugs!! I’m done with your hating no growing ass. You’re a waste of time clown. Get that hate out your blood. Oh yea I guess you still have mites because you posted a gassed out clone in archive thread lmao!! Good day man dm some brothers on here and ask them how to get rid of those bugs!!!


where is the hate. You keep saying hate. who hates anything.. I do not want what @BeeRaasta has.

Dm some brothers for what Mites are gone.

Again we are just going to start to call you lower intellect .. LI for short.

said he came out the closet...

Feed 75% of those bird seeds to the birds. Dude thinks he actual has a good seed collection. 

No breeder would envy what you have.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 12, 2017)

more I know the dumber I feel


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 12, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> where is the hate. You keep saying hate. who hates anything.. I do not want what @BeeRaasta has.
> 
> Dm some brothers for what Mites are gone.
> 
> ...


 Just leave this right here with the mites


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 12, 2017)

I take it some here are seed makers and/or resellers. 
where are all the beautiful plant pics ? these you guys are posting aint convincing me of shit !


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 12, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> where is the hate. You keep saying hate. who hates anything.. I do not want what @BeeRaasta has.
> 
> Dm some brothers for what Mites are gone.
> 
> ...


I honestly don’t care for what anyone wants or doesn’t want. I just wanted to show a couple packs I bought. These packs came straight from thcfarmer who could have re packed. Unless thcfrmer was selling fakes at the time. 
You guys are too heated. Slow it down a bit. If my beans are fake, they are fake. If they are real, I’m fucking stoked.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 12, 2017)

Found this pic with a simple google search. I’m not the only one who has received packs this way.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 12, 2017)

Also what they are normally packed in (the city scape in the background) it came with the pack but just as a sticker.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 12, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> I honestly don’t care for what anyone wants or doesn’t want. I just wanted to show a couple packs I bought. These packs came straight from thcfarmer who could have re packed. Unless thcfrmer was selling fakes at the time.
> You guys are too heated. Slow it down a bit. If my beans are fake, they are fake. If they are real, I’m fucking stoked.


I have no quarrel with you. That fellow likes to come at me whatever I post.

He claims he doesnt like topdawg but is in his thread Go figure.

To be fair Logic use to swap out seeds and he was at thcfarmer. JJ sent them just in the bag sealed.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 12, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I have no quarrel with you. That fellow likes to come at me whatever I post.
> 
> He claims he doesnt like topdawg but is in his thread Go figure.


Man you have no quarrel with the man but you sent JJ a pic of his pack of Seeds for what? You came on here and posted you and JJ convo for what out of love? Yea fucking right. You trying to expose the man for buying or having fakes. Don’t bitch up now. You are what you are a dick riding hater. Point blank period. You mad because dude didn’t tell you who his plug was so you went at JJ to see if dude beans is fake. But at least his shit have topdawg on there yours don’t.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 12, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I have no quarrel with you. That fellow likes to come at me whatever I post.
> 
> He claims he doesnt like topdawg but is in his thread Go figure.





Vato_504 said:


> Man you have no quarrel with the man but you sent JJ a pic of his pack of Seeds for what? You came on here and posted you and JJ convo for what out of love? Yea fucking right. You trying to expose the man for buying or having fakes. Don’t bitch up now. You are what you are a dick riding hater. Point blank period. You mad because dude didn’t tell you who his plug was so you went at JJ to see if dude beans is fake. But at least his shit have topdawg on there yours don’t. View attachment 4025684



IM GOING TO SAY THIS ONCEA YOU HoeMade Ninja.

1)You JUST STARTED buying seeds
2) from 2009 - 2015 you were not around.
3) as this pretains to JJ if Topdawg never had his name on the seed packages.. HOW THE FUCK WOULD.IT SAY TOPDAWG.

YOU ARE A FUCKING idiot. You act like you where around.

Facts are facts. Im not even mad at you. You are too stupid to understand everything.

Keep stalking MY IG AND POST. ask JJ if those are real. Go ahead RIGHT NOW!!..

again you are of very low intelligence because you are VERIFYING something to be real means doesnt mean you have a beef you dumb fuck.

You got bent out of shap invovled yourself.

and Im mad becsuse he didnt tell me his plug. I asked about white d seeds and left it there be.

Those duds never came like that. White D was possible even it being called a 20 pack and JJ only did tens.

PEOPLE so you know this BOZO knows nothing He states at least "his shits have topdawg on it"

You win man, you are ultimate bad information, none knowing ass off anything. You are the worst source if information.

Its across most of your post...

send me 100 packs of those bird seeds you bought big fella.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 12, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> IM GOING TO SAY THIS ONCEA YOU HoeMade Ninja.
> 
> 1)You JUST STARTED buying seeds
> 2) from 2009 - 2015 you were not around.
> ...


Imma send you a bag of edible dicks. All my time in the street I learned one important thing. If somebody never have nothing good to say they a hater and they plotting. You a hater you made you don’t have white d. You been around what like 18 years and the most you have is probably like 20 packs of shit from the old days. But me and you both know you can’t grow for shit. Your plants gas out around week 4 so they just eating themselves up. I’ll leave you and your daddy JJ alone. Oh yea a lil tip top dress with some EWC it’ll get you through Lil gassed out Genetics.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 12, 2017)

I don’t like problems and I’m not one to get involved in shit. I actually just went two blocks up and talked to my boy and he just laughed when he heard the word fake. Threw me a couple top dawg stickers and we reasoned for a little. Personally, I do not believe any of my packs are fake. It’s also a double pack not a 10 pack. It’s just two packs combined. And the og raskal pack I have is def 100% legit. My boy sat up late with a bunch of other dudes refreshing there browser waiting for beans to drop and he grabbed two packs and they sold out in 3 minutes. The next day a post went up with him saying he still had some packs to “auction” off that went for upwards of 1200 dollars. My dudes legit and wouldn’t be who he is if he has fake shit. Shit, Chemdog went to the same high school as us. He’d park his van and open that bitch up with all sorts of shit in it from Lucy to shrooms to herbs. Growing up in MA was the place to be. 
Besides that, I hope y’all settle this beef. We don’t need any hate. 
Ps. (These TD packs were released right around that guava cut came out I believe) might help JJ refresh his memory or maybe the dude at thcfarmer in Spain or whatever repacked them. 

Anyways, if you don’t mind I’ll keep those of you who care, posted with the out come and so forth. Or I’m about to hop off this forum cause I only came to share. Not start shit. It’s all love.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 12, 2017)

Sticker that came with the packs. Got a bunch


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 12, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> Found this pic with a simple google search. I’m not the only one who has received packs this way.


not a one of my mota strains has ever came like this


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> LMAOOOOOOO. You’re beggar now I see I buy why I want Lil Boy. That’s why you stay with archive JJ and obsouleet in your mouth. You need to be asking them how to stop your plants from purpling after a month in flower. Lol View attachment 4025647


Heavily nitrogen deficient and slightly calmag deficient at week 4ish of flower. Bad place to be IMO, thus lowering your yields by starvation. Probably burn the leave tips trying to catch her back up at that point. 
Did you forget to feed or how did you let this progress so far without attention.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Imma send you a bag of edible dicks. All my time in the street I learned one important thing. If somebody never have nothing good to say they a hater and they plotting. You a hater you made you don’t have white d. You been around what like 18 years and the most you have is probably like 20 packs of shit from the old days. But me and you both know you can’t grow for shit. Your plants gas out around week 4 so they just eating themselves up. I’ll leave you and your daddy JJ alone. Oh yea a lil tip top dress with some EWC it’ll get you through Lil gassed out Genetics.


You are right..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 12, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Logic from THC has a very bad reputation with breeders for years now.


Known to swtich out seeds. I never liked that Bank.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 12, 2017)

So his beans came from the same place. I’m going to say these beans are 100% legit


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 12, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Heavily nitrogen deficient and slightly calmag deficient at week 4ish of flower. Bad place to be IMO, thus lowering your yields by starvation. Probably burn the leave tips trying to catch her back up at that point.
> Did you forget to feed or how did you let this progress so far without attention.


That’s not my plant fam


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 12, 2017)

I know... directed that at 2k didn't know how to reply to just the photo


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 12, 2017)

if they are rare you should f2 the whole pack
minus runts and herms imo


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 12, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> Ha. Yeah, t’s just for the picture before I covered them.
> I’ve never really thought of doing that method. Makes sense though. I’ve either just done the paper towels or directly into a medium I mix up.
> When you say hang with scotch tape, what are you hanging them from? I’m interested in this method. Are the beans somehow still still covered with something damp?


You put the seeds between towels like you have there. Most times I can tell which way the tap root will be growing. So I face all the seeds in the same direction. Then I put them in a ziplock bag. So that the tap root will be growing towards the bottom of the bag. Zip it closed and with scotch tape I hang it in an area that is dark and 70-75 degrees. Tape goes on the zip side of the bag now gravity and the tap root are “aligned” so the tap root should be straight and not “confused” as to which direction to be growing. A curled tap root is confused to start. Then you plant it and change direction of growth again further confusing it. It’s not a huge deal but I try to do anything reasonably possible to make it easier. In the wild the seed would germinate and never move. Here we're germinating then transplanting. I just got tired of curled tap roots and some seeds taking longer to break ground than others. Sometimes I gently had to uncover the seeds to let light in there to coerce the plant out of the ground. 

It depends on the time of year where I put it. Sometimes I hang them inside the kitchen cabinet above the my refrigerator (winter) the heat from the refrig warms that area about right. Other times I’ll hang it inside the cabinet under my sink in the bathroom (summer) because at that time of year it’s closer to the temps I want. 

Hope that helps


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 12, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> You put the seeds between towels like you have there. Most times I can tell which way the tap root will be growing. So I face all the seeds in the same direction. Then I put them in a ziplock bag. So that the tap root will be growing towards the bottom of the bag. Zip it closed and with scotch tape I hang it in an area that is dark and 70-75 degrees. Tape goes on the zip side of the bag now gravity and the tap root are “aligned” so the tap root should be straight and not “confused” as to which direction to be growing. A curled tap root is confused to start. Then you plant it and change direction of growth again further confusing it. It’s not a huge deal but I try to do anything reasonably possible to make it easier. In the wild the seed would germinate and never move. Here we're germinating then transplanting. I just got tired of curled tap roots and some seeds taking longer to break ground than others. Sometimes I gently had to uncover the seeds to let light in there to coerce the plant out of the ground.
> 
> It depends on the time of year where I put it. Sometimes I hang them inside the kitchen cabinet above the my refrigerator (winter) the heat from the refrig warms that area about right. Other times I’ll hang it inside the cabinet under my sink in the bathroom (summer) because at that time of year it’s closer to the temps I want.
> 
> Hope that helps


Completely makes sense to me now. Just wasn’t sure how you were keeping the seeds right side up. I should have guessed they were sandwiched between the paper towels and then hung. Thanks for the info. 
Since doing so have you had less tap root curl?


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 12, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> Completely makes sense to me now. Just wasn’t sure how you were keeping the seeds right side up. I should have guessed they were sandwiched between the paper towels and then hung. Thanks for the info.
> Since doing so have you had less tap root curl?


Much less only when they’re arranged wrong. The rounder the seeds the harder to tell tap root direction. This way when you transplant. The tap root wants to push the seed up and out of the soil.


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 12, 2017)

Be careful when you hang them at first. Depending on finish of cabinet door it might fall off. So I hang near the top of the doors and make sure the tape is long enough to go all the way around the top of the door and down the front side a bit. They haven’t fallen off since.


----------



## morgwar (Oct 12, 2017)

JJ has a habit, as I've read, to call packs fake. Especially if its a rare and discontinued strain. 
He call cuts fake that he obviously gave out. 
How long did it take to acknowledge Gus stardawg? 
F2 that stuff beeraasta if you can. 
Pass em around to freinds. Free the plant.
And post pics because this thread needs em please lol.


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 12, 2017)

morgwar said:


> How long did it take to acknowledge Gus stardawg?
> F2 that stuff beeraasta if you can.
> Pass em around to freinds. Free the plant.
> And post pics because this thread needs em please lol.


 Especially with the bickering I’ve got no idea but this is the second time I’ve seen this here and I’m noticing similarities between the 2. If someone doesn’t like JJ for whatever reason right or wrong. I’m not sure how coming here and acting out helps. But if all someone does is talk crap harass I usually pay no attention to what is said it doesn’t move my opinion of the subject at all. But it does make me think about who’s saying it and why.


----------



## volusian (Oct 12, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> Found this pic with a simple google search. I’m not the only one who has received packs this way. View attachment 4025665


My nychp, nychp13 and purple stardawg that from thcfarmer back in the day came in those exact packs minus the circular pucks. Not trying to add to the drama, just adding how mine arrived back then


----------



## volusian (Oct 12, 2017)

Not my picture 
Many people back then received their topdawg in packs like this.


----------



## morgwar (Oct 12, 2017)

I think beeraasta should get some support from his or her fellow growers in the name of the plant if nothing else.
I'm subbed.
I'm a broken record sayin, someone will always turn up telling you your cut is fake.
Pay it no mind. 
Vato and light are cool cats on they're own. 
No law sayin we all gotta like each other I guess, but let's give a hand up to bee finding fire. And look forward to a rare look at some neat genetics.
(Keep in mind people trade these like baseball cards and rarely grow em!)


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 12, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I think beeraasta should get some support from his or her fellow growers in the name of the plant if nothing else.
> I'm subbed.
> I'm a broken record sayin, someone will always turn up telling you your cut is fake.
> Pay it no mind.
> ...


Appreciate the words. I’m not here for any beef and shit talk. Just want to grow some fire genetics!!! Haha


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 13, 2017)

volusian said:


> My nychp, nychp13 and purple stardawg that from thcfarmer back in the day came in those exact packs minus the circular pucks. Not trying to add to the drama, just adding how mine arrived back then


That is what JJ has said. I ALSO added Logic use to switch out packs. The person Hates JJ.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 13, 2017)

I don't personally hate JJ. I don't know him to hate or not hate him. I hate his behavior. He puts that out on social media almost daily.

I won't opine on the other stuff, other than it does strike me as dick riding bitchassery to send JJ a pic in an effort to question the veracity of genetics. I cannot for the life of me think of a genuinely good natured reason for that.

I 100% buy that those beans are legit. And of they aren't, what difference does it make to me? They arent in my garden.

I'm looking forward to seeing Beeraasta run them. 

I once again laugh at the "off brand" tag directed at up and coming breeders. You go ahead and worry about branding. Most growers doing serious things only care about the genetics behind the brand.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 13, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I don't personally hate JJ. I don't know him to hate or not hate him. I hate his behavior. He puts that out on social media almost daily.
> 
> I won't opine on the other stuff, other than it does strike me as dick riding bitchassery to send JJ a pic in an effort to question the veracity of genetics. I cannot for the life of me think of a genuinely good natured reason for that.
> 
> ...


I’m praying Beerastaa shit is official. So that clown can eat that shit he slung. Because if you wasn’t hating what’s the reason to even dm JJ that man seeds. Especially when there’s multiple people with the same kind of packs.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 13, 2017)

This is the link to my White D journal. 
Join along for the fun, hopefully no chaos. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/top-dawg-white-d-grow.951176/


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm following. Hope you kill it.


----------



## kona gold (Oct 13, 2017)

White D.
Is it really that big of a deal?
It's only the white x chem, so why are you guys all like, it's some super rare elite strain!
I wish you the best, but I dont think it's some kind of game changer.


----------



## morgwar (Oct 13, 2017)

kona gold said:


> White D.
> Is it really that big of a deal?
> It's only the white x chem, so why are you guys all like, it's some super rare elite strain!
> I wish you the best, but I dont think it's some kind of game changer.



Not so much a game changer, just no longer available.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 13, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I'm following. Hope you kill it.


Thanks man.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 13, 2017)

kona gold said:


> White D.
> Is it really that big of a deal?
> It's only the white x chem, so why are you guys all like, it's some super rare elite strain!
> I wish you the best, but I dont think it's some kind of game changer.


I wouldnt say it’s a game changer at all, just something a little more rare then others and I’m super stoked to have a chance to grow it first hand.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 13, 2017)

kona gold said:


> White D.
> Is it really that big of a deal?
> It's only the white x chem, so why are you guys all like, it's some super rare elite strain!
> I wish you the best, but I dont think it's some kind of game changer.


Im not like its super rare.

People got their panties in A BUNCH after the creator of the strain said that those where not packed by him or his. 

You give people the truth and they are mad, Or say shit Like its legit / Its legit When first off they were not even growing cannbis when the strain came out.

Riddle me this.. How can you varify a package is real WHEN you were not around in the first place 

2.. Second Logic at thcfarmer use to swap gear . 

3) THEY ALL will say its real although they had no access to it. Its good to believe in a dream.

Facts Just Facts..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 13, 2017)

Riddle me this: If it is not in your garden why do you care if they are or are not legitimate?

Who takes time to contact a breeder about a seed pack they don't own to check on veracity? Just a fact finding mission? GTFOH.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 13, 2017)

There isn’t a person in this chat that wouldn’t have taken them White D beans if BeeRasta offered them. So yea they are gems because there ain’t a person in this chat with them and the breeder don’t even have them. How many people in these forums running white D? I’ll wait.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 13, 2017)

Yo, enough of this bullshit. Thought it would be cool to drop a pic but I guess not. And I’ve been in contact with more then enough people to convince me they are legit. Fuck, I’ll send JJ a sample once it’s done. I’ll send one to everyone who knows what they are talking about. Either follow my grow and give out some useful info or remain scilent. I’m not selling these beans so if they are fake the jokes on me. Ha ha haawho cares really? I don’t think I’m some badass farmer cause I have these seeds. I think it’s cool that I have the opportunity to grow a strain I believe to be legit. That’s it..


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 13, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> Yo, enough of this bullshit. Thought it would be cool to drop a pic but I guess not. And I’ve been in contact with more then enough people to convince me they are legit. Fuck, I’ll send JJ a sample once it’s done. I’ll send one to everyone who knows what they are talking about. Either follow my grow and give out some useful info or remain scilent. I’m not selling these beans so if they are fake the jokes on me. Ha ha haawho cares really? I don’t think I’m some badass farmer cause I have these seeds. I think it’s cool that I have the opportunity to grow a strain I believe to be legit. That’s it..


Make some F2’s my donation is on deck for you. I’ll take some of those fake White D’s lmao


----------



## kona gold (Oct 13, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> There isn’t a person in this chat that wouldn’t have taken them White D beans if BeeRasta offered them. So yea they are gems because there ain’t a person in this chat with them and the breeder don’t even have them. How many people in these forums running white D?
> I’ll wait.


That's not true. I don't care about the white, and how much chem can one really grow?
I mean they are all similar in some respects, so personally I don't need like ten different chems to experience chem.
Vato, I am wondering about you?
Anyone that chimes in constantly to cause strife, for whatever reason you want to justify, can't produce quality medicine! 
Not saying you can't grow something that looks nice, but it will be devoid of quality.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 13, 2017)

kona gold said:


> That's not true. I don't care about the white, and how much chem can one really grow?
> I mean they are all similar in some respects, so personally I don't need like ten different chems to experience chem.
> Vato, I am wondering about you?
> Anyone that chimes in constantly to cause strife, for whatever reason you want to justify, can't produce quality medicine!
> Not saying you can't grow something that looks nice, but it will be devoid of quality.


That’s good you don’t have to smoke it!!! And I’ll chime in whenever I like. They have a ignore button you know use it. Get that hate outta ya blood. Can cause strokes


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 14, 2017)

Bubblegum diesel outdoor. 1st pic, this plant smells a lot like chem 91 and also the kief/trichs remind me a lot of a 91 plant I had. not much bubblegum in this one. great smoke. somewhat of a hashy chem flavor. very enjoyable confused and happy stone
2nd pic is the other plant I had... thick dense nugs, a bit of a sweet rot type smell.. hint of gas. I like the 91 leaning plant the most. I'm not sure I would run either of these again. interesting but I feel the sweet of bubblegum and the gassiness of onycd almost tend to balance out instead of add to eachother. if that makes sense. pretty weak smells on both of them.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 14, 2017)

I haven't had white d personally but I've ran the white x gg4 and smoked quite a bit of lucky charms by bodhi. Although these are both different they have similar genetics. I think it's an avenue of genetics worth exploring if chemmy hashy is your thing. 
Our country is polarized as f right now. It's sad we can't even band together on a weed grow site where we all have a common interest. I know this ain't politics, but how everyone acts, attacking eachother is just childish waste of time. Hope you find some fire in them beans. 
Let's get back to pics and strain info. Not arguments and seed verification


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 14, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Bubblegum diesel outdoor. 1st pic, this plant smells a lot like chem 91 and also the kief/trichs remind me a lot of a 91 plant I had. not much bubblegum in this one. great smoke. somewhat of a hashy chem flavor. very enjoyable confused and happy stone
> 2nd pic is the other plant I had... thick dense nugs, a bit of a sweet rot type smell.. hint of gas. I like the 91 leaning plant the most. I'm not sure I would run either of these again. interesting but I feel the sweet of bubblegum and the gassiness of onycd almost tend to balance out instead of add to eachother. if that makes sense. pretty weak smells on both of them.
> 
> View attachment 4026688
> ...


----------



## morgwar (Oct 14, 2017)

Ok this is getting old. "That packs fake".
Fine how does this serve to help anybody?
She's not selling it. 
EVERY GOD DAMN TIME someone posts a pic of a pack of seeds some ASSHAT is chiming in that its fake. 
"Just keeping it real" "just stating facts"
How about not picking on people and keeping it civil huh! 
Nothing nice to say?
Completely incapable of empathy?
Unable to tolerate any happiness in fellow human beings?
WHO NEEDS YOU THEN?


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 14, 2017)

How far along is she? 
I saw quite a few interesting looking phenos people posted on Instagram. Some looking like hashplant or something


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 14, 2017)

I should add that my outdoor had to be chopped about a week early this year cause of weather. Still pretty damn good smoke tho.


----------



## morgwar (Oct 14, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I should add that my outdoor had to be chopped about a week early this year cause of weather. Still pretty damn good smoke tho.


I find chopping early is corrected with a good cure. Looks great though


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 14, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> How far along is she?
> I saw quite a few interesting looking phenos people posted on Instagram. Some looking like hashplant or something


About a week into flower


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 14, 2017)

Thank you morgwar, I tend to agree!! 
Well don't be shy with the pics vato! We want to see what the genetic dice rolled for you


----------



## morgwar (Oct 14, 2017)

Mine are still teens, so not much to show yet.
Considering no one grows this stuff or just posts on ig, ill sure as hell post mine in flower. So far chem91#12 is showing real promise.
The only ones that match it for vigour in my garden currently are Mr nice shit, and 413 chem. Karma og is kinda Dissapointing, I'm putting that one in 12 12 and making seeds to see if it still sucks in the next gen.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 14, 2017)

Yeah the veg photo u posted they all looked uniform and healthy. 
I'm interested to see how the 413 chem and your 91#12s turn out! Should be some sour diesel funk in those beans my friend 
Instagram is definitely budporn overload but I like the forums better


----------



## morgwar (Oct 14, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> more I know the dumber I feel


Holy crap! the she cow, poured a ton of milk in that coffee WTF.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 15, 2017)

So, some bad news. Seeds aren’t popping. None of them. 
They are currently between two damp/little more then damp folded paper towels in a container I’ve used for poppin seeds for years now. It’s not air tight but light proof. So they have been sitting there since the 11th in a climate of 76-79. And nothing. Usually I’d see a little crack by now. 
Any advice from here on forward? Any tricks or tips? I know not all were going to pop but none? 
(I’m sure some of you will get a kick out of this) 
~fam


----------



## morgwar (Oct 15, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> So, some bad news. Seeds aren’t popping. None of them.
> They are currently between two damp/little more then damp folded paper towels in a container I’ve used for poppin seeds for years now. It’s not air tight but light proof. So they have been sitting there since the 11th in a climate of 76-79. And nothing. Usually I’d see a little crack by now.
> Any advice from here on forward? Any tricks or tips? I know not all were going to pop but none?
> (I’m sure some of you will get a kick out of this)
> ~fam


Its only the 15th. Don't lose hope. They may need to soak a while.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 15, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> So, some bad news. Seeds aren’t popping. None of them.
> They are currently between two damp/little more then damp folded paper towels in a container I’ve used for poppin seeds for years now. It’s not air tight but light proof. So they have been sitting there since the 11th in a climate of 76-79. And nothing. Usually I’d see a little crack by now.
> Any advice from here on forward? Any tricks or tips? I know not all were going to pop but none?
> (I’m sure some of you will get a kick out of this)
> ~fam


Damn that’s fucked up now you have me worried my old beans won’t work. 

As for advice I’d love to know what’s next step in this situation. Perhaps soak in water or scuff bean then soak


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 15, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> So, some bad news. Seeds aren’t popping. None of them.
> They are currently between two damp/little more then damp folded paper towels in a container I’ve used for poppin seeds for years now. It’s not air tight but light proof. So they have been sitting there since the 11th in a climate of 76-79. And nothing. Usually I’d see a little crack by now.
> Any advice from here on forward? Any tricks or tips? I know not all were going to pop but none?
> (I’m sure some of you will get a kick out of this)
> ~fam


 Have you tried scuffing the seed ?

Fulvic acid ?
Or carbonated water ?


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 15, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> So, some bad news. Seeds aren’t popping. None of them.
> They are currently between two damp/little more then damp folded paper towels in a container I’ve used for poppin seeds for years now. It’s not air tight but light proof. So they have been sitting there since the 11th in a climate of 76-79. And nothing. Usually I’d see a little crack by now.
> Any advice from here on forward? Any tricks or tips? I know not all were going to pop but none?
> (I’m sure some of you will get a kick out of this)
> ~fam


That a little to warm also


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 15, 2017)

Gibberellic Acid


BeeRaasta said:


> So, some bad news. Seeds aren’t popping. None of them.
> They are currently between two damp/little more then damp folded paper towels in a container I’ve used for poppin seeds for years now. It’s not air tight but light proof. So they have been sitting there since the 11th in a climate of 76-79. And nothing. Usually I’d see a little crack by now.
> Any advice from here on forward? Any tricks or tips? I know not all were going to pop but none?
> (I’m sure some of you will get a kick out of this)
> ~fam


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 15, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Have you tried scuffing the seed ?
> 
> Fulvic acid ?
> Or carbonated water ?


I didn’t try scruffiness them. I pre soaked them for 12 hours and then right into paper towels. Not sure if I should do any scuffing when they are somewhat saturated.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 15, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Have you tried scuffing the seed ?
> 
> Fulvic acid ?
> Or carbonated water ?


That’s the filvic acid do? And how is it used? 
Thanks


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 15, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Gibberellic Acid


Same question I asked naivecon, what’s the acid do and how do you go about using it? 

Thanks


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 15, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> That’s the filvic acid do? And how is it used?
> Thanks


 Try one teaspoon per liter of water.

Gibberellic will work as well I think it's a little bit stronger then fulvic.

You could also try carbonated water with a little more oxygen. But I think you just got to let the seeds soak in a container first for a good day or two before you try paper towel.

You have to get that shell to soften up


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 15, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Try one teaspoon per liter of water.
> 
> Gibberellic will work as well I think it's a little bit stronger then fulvic.
> 
> ...


I did a hydrogen peroxide/water soak before hand but I’m assuming for not long enough. Should I pull them back out and do another soak?


----------



## kona gold (Oct 15, 2017)

Do they stink?


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 15, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Do they stink?


I don't think that really matters, does it ?

I soak seeds in pH,d water with a tad bit of peroxide until tails pop,

I also have some seeds from the mid-70s, the peroxide trick did not work so I'm going to up my game with a type of acid.

You may not have soaked your seeds long enough @BeeRaasta but you may have to move up to the next step as well.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 15, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> I don't think that really matters, does it ?
> 
> I soak seeds in pH,d water with a tad bit of peroxide until tails pop,
> 
> ...


I’m wondering if I should resort to that method or just try soaking them over night. I’m guessing you can’t soak for days on end or you will suffocate the seed. I don’t have any fulvic acid on hand at the moment. Hmmmm


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 15, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Do they stink?


lol....stink or sink


----------



## morgwar (Oct 15, 2017)

Here's the 91#12 girl I picked. 5 weeks veg.

 
And her male.
 
He's a very symetrical and smelly boy and showed 5 days after the girl.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 15, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> Same question I asked naivecon, what’s the acid do and how do you go about using it?
> 
> Thanks


3mls per 100 water. Drop them in their.


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 15, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Here's the 91#12 girl I picked. 5 weeks veg.
> View attachment 4027345
> View attachment 4027347
> And her male.
> ...


Structure looks great... Not enough pics in here!!


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 15, 2017)

6 weeks in- having some issues with soil mix, I was a little to heavy handed with the amendments. Can't do much now but plants are doing ok otherwise.

Tsd1 still chugging along, looks like she's got a lot left in her.tsd2 is getting a lot of early brown hairs, I've checked and checked for sacks but haven't found anything yet so I'm attributing it to stress for now. Lots of frost on this onepacked


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 15, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> So, some bad news. Seeds aren’t popping. None of them.
> They are currently between two damp/little more then damp folded paper towels in a container I’ve used for poppin seeds for years now. It’s not air tight but light proof. So they have been sitting there since the 11th in a climate of 76-79. And nothing. Usually I’d see a little crack by now.
> Any advice from here on forward? Any tricks or tips? I know not all were going to pop but none?
> (I’m sure some of you will get a kick out of this)
> ~fam


No time to read but change the towels every 48 hrs


----------



## morgwar (Oct 15, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> 6 weeks in- having some issues with soil mix, I was a little to heavy handed with the amendments. Can't do much now but plants are doing ok otherwise.
> 
> Tsd1 still chugging along, looks like she's got a lot left in her.View attachment 4027379tsd2 is getting a lot of early brown hairs, I've checked and checked for sacks but haven't found anything yet so I'm attributing it to stress for now. Lots of frost on this oneView attachment 4027380packedView attachment 4027381


Looking good man! My soil did the same thing last time , they snapped right out of it with a few plain waterings. Orange/rust spots never healed though. Great yield heading your way .


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 15, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> So, some bad news. Seeds aren’t popping. None of them.
> They are currently between two damp/little more then damp folded paper towels in a container I’ve used for poppin seeds for years now. It’s not air tight but light proof. So they have been sitting there since the 11th in a climate of 76-79. And nothing. Usually I’d see a little crack by now.
> Any advice from here on forward? Any tricks or tips? I know not all were going to pop but none?
> (I’m sure some of you will get a kick out of this)
> ~fam


I started 10/13 at noon with 6 seeds of The white and 6 seeds of GG4. I soaked them for 12 hours. Then I did my thing put them between towels and hung them as stated previously. So 12 hr soak plus 45 hrs in towels it was time to check them. All 6 GG4 popped. None of The White popped yet. So I mixed up a bit more RO water with few drops of hydrogen peroxide. Removed The White seeds from the old towels and placed them in new paper towels wet with new solution and returned them to their hanging position. Obviously planted the GG4. 
  
The seed to the right was placed in there in the right direction but shifted when I was putting it in the ziplock bag. So it does have a 90 degree bend. But as you can see when done right there’s no curling.


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 15, 2017)

Not that it matters but it there was one clear difference this round of germination. After 12 hr soak all of the GG4 seeds when tapped down in the water sunk to the bottom of the tiny bowl I put them in. However all of The White seeds all returned to floating position. 

Trust me this is common. Some seeds will sink and other will float. But I’ve never seen all of one set sink and all of the other set float. I’ve never thought about the relationship between sinking/floating to germination success. It won’t take anything this time. Floaters are CLEARLY behind!


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 15, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> I did a hydrogen peroxide/water soak before hand but I’m assuming for not long enough. Should I pull them back out and do another soak?


Personally I have never exceed 12 hour soak usually shoot for 6 hours. I’m paying attention to this though. Because I’ve got a “little”vault and it’s a simple matter of time before I’m in this situation.


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 15, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Looking good man! My soil did the same thing last time , they snapped right out of it with a few plain waterings. Orange/rust spots never healed though. Great yield heading your way .


Thanks! And yeah I'm just hitting them with water and yucca extract. Was having absorption issues with the soil but the yucca fixed that quickly.


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 15, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> I’m wondering if I should resort to that method or just try soaking them over night. I’m guessing you can’t soak for days on end or you will suffocate the seed. I don’t have any fulvic acid on hand at the moment. Hmmmm


I’ve always got suffocation on my mind with this. But I see plenty of people soaking until tails pop. But I’ve always to worried about suffocation to try it.


----------



## kona gold (Oct 15, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> I don't think that really matters, does it ?
> 
> I soak seeds in pH,d water with a tad bit of peroxide until tails pop,
> 
> ...


Old seeds that aren't viable will start to get a rotten smell.
If they stink, wouldn't even bother, but if not, then you still have time.


----------



## kona gold (Oct 15, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> lol....stink or sink


Stink


----------



## kona gold (Oct 15, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Here's the 91#12 girl I picked. 5 weeks veg.
> View attachment 4027345
> View attachment 4027347
> And her male.
> ...


That's a really nice lady.......and mate as well.
You must be pumped!?!


----------



## kona gold (Oct 15, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Not that it matters but it there was one clear difference this round of germination. After 12 hr soak all of the GG4 seeds when tapped down in the water sunk to the bottom of the tiny bowl I put them in. However all of The White seeds all returned to floating position.
> 
> Trust me this is common. Some seeds will sink and other will float. But I’ve never seen all of one set sink and all of the other set float. I’ve never thought about the relationship between sinking/floating to germination success. It won’t take anything this time. Floaters are CLEARLY behind!


Don't like the one that never sink.
Sometimes too much peroxide will keep them floating with all the bubbles.


----------



## morgwar (Oct 15, 2017)

kona gold said:


> That's a really nice lady.......and mate as well.
> You must be pumped!?!


Pretty happy really!
I was hoping to see what all the hype was about, and might get my wish.
6 identical plants basically. Tempted to run the other 6 just to see if its a fluke or the real deal.
Would be nice to have a run down on the background without playing scoobydoo mystery all over the net, but from I'm seeing there shouldn't be any real variation in this one.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 15, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I started 10/13 at noon with 6 seeds of The white and 6 seeds of GG4. I soaked them for 12 hours. Then I did my thing put them between towels and hung them as stated previously. So 12 hr soak plus 45 hrs in towels it was time to check them. All 6 GG4 popped. None of The White popped yet. So I mixed up a bit more RO water with few drops of hydrogen peroxide. Removed The White seeds from the old towels and placed them in new paper towels wet with new solution and returned them to their hanging position. Obviously planted the GG4. View attachment 4027419
> View attachment 4027420 View attachment 4027421
> The seed to the right was placed in there in the right direction but shifted when I was putting it in the ziplock bag. So it does have a 90 degree bend. But as you can see when done right there’s no curling.


Awesome man, glad you shared that with me. I too retuned my whites to soak for a few and will be trying your method when done.


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 15, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Do they stink?


My beans def put off a earthy smell but it’s not something I haven’t smelled before, maybe just not as potent.


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 15, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Don't like the one that never sink.
> Sometimes too much peroxide will keep them floating with all the bubbles.


There’s not that many bubbles only 2-3 drops per cup of RO water is it.

As a matter of fact it’s not noticable to the eye.


----------



## kona gold (Oct 15, 2017)

BeeRaasta said:


> My beans def put off a earthy smell but it’s not something I haven’t smelled before, maybe just not as potent.


Have you never smelled seeds that don't crack???
They smell like shit, they get moldy.....????


----------



## kona gold (Oct 15, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> There’s not that many bubbles only 2-3 drops per cup of RO water is it.
> 
> As a matter of fact it’s not noticable to the eye.


Yes, 2 or 3 drops in s cup won't create that effect, I KNOW!
Just saying if you add more, like 1/4 cap, they will float no matter what.

But I do like the sealed bag, as I have good success that way.
You hang'em so the tails grow in one direction?


----------



## BeeRaasta (Oct 16, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Have you never smelled seeds that don't crack???
> They smell like shit, they get moldy.....????


I’ve never had a whole group of beans not pop. Maybe 1 or 2 out packs but no, I haven’t smelt anything that resembles shit. More an earthy scent to me.


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 16, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Yes, 2 or 3 drops in s cup won't create that effect, I KNOW!
> Just saying if you add more, like 1/4 cap, they will float no matter what.
> 
> But I do like the sealed bag, as I have good success that way.
> You hang'em so the tails grow in one direction?


Yes down! Most times I can tell which way they’ll go. If they’re round and I’m not sure I check them a bit earlier and correct any mistakes.


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 16, 2017)

Here is a giesel S1 my pictures aren’t great lighting sucked and I’m in a rush. And don’t ask about smell my nose is congested so it smells blan to me at this point. This run wasn’t ideal. Temps have been around 20 degrees higher than norm so I my A/C wouldn’t allow me to run at 1000 W. Most nights I had to run at 600 and my temps were 81-84 degrees for the whole cycle. I was able to push 750 a few nights but it still kept the temps up in those ranges. So I think if run at optimal lighting levels there is room for a good bit of improvement. This the first run. I’m going to be revegging and running again over the winter when I can hit them with 100% light 
I ran 7 different S1s and pollenated the best looking one of each with a male double black doja. Since this was my first run of all 7 strains I had to make early choices without seeing final product. This isn’t the one I chose to pollinate but there’s still some seeds on her. Although I pollinated all females in another area. I didn’t make much effort to prevent bringing some pollen in on my clothes. Because just in case my early choice turned out to not be the best choice I wanted to have a few seeds on the other phenos it appears to have worked.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 16, 2017)

What's tsd1 stand for?


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 16, 2017)

Nice I have bodhi giesel x appalachia I wanted to run. That looks frosted out


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 16, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> What's tsd1 stand for?


My guess would be Tre Stardawg 1 being it’s labeled 1 in their garden.


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 16, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> My guess would be Tre Stardawg 1 being it’s labeled 1 in their garden.


Correct!!!


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 17, 2017)

17 hours after transplanting the 6 GG4 (docs dank) seeds they have all broke ground and the shells have come off some membranes needed a spray of H2O and a bit of help to coming off. You might have to zoom in but they’re up and running.

Soak started Friday at noon.
12 hours later to towels in ziplock bag.
45 hours later all transplanted
17 hours later all above ground with shells and membranes off. Total 3 days 4 hours
 
On the other hand none of The White seeds popped yet. To be honest I don’t think they will from what I see. The “bottom” where the tap root should be popping out has turned white. Just around the “seem”. Maybe ready to crack open? It’s a strange look.

I bought these seeds on auction (Oregon elite) along with purple punch. It’s the first time I’ve used this seedbank. They both appear to be in original breeders pack or box. The pack had a tamper proof seal on the outside (similar to bodhi seeds) on the ziplock bag as well as on the puck inside.  I’m hoping it’s not poor storage! Because I don’t want the same results on the purple punch! I’ve bought directly from this breeder and those packs didn’t have the tamper proof seals. Apparently the seals go on all packs that are sold to brokers. 

I happen to know/have a good relationship with the breeder and I’ve actually been waiting on some cuts I bought a while back to be resent. The cali heat in the summer turned 2/3 to mushy cabbage. As luck would have it he texted me yesterday to let me know the cuts are shipping later today. Before I bid I checked his site for this strain and it wasn’t listed. So I asked when the seeds where made. They were made recently and should be fine. But someone bought most of the beans made so very few were released. So he was waiting for the next batch to list them. I guess yesterday really was my lucky day. Because now I’m going to be receiving the actual cut  I’ve got to wait until the moms ready for more cuts to be taken. But I’m not sweating these seeds to much nowI’m not naming names because until the deal is done it’s not fair to comment.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Oct 20, 2017)

Some Topdawg gear not tested? I can personally say the TopDawg STAR DIESEL have been tested and the results are pretty predictable .Extreme dank high quality that you can expect from this specail cultivar. Extreme sour diesel flavor and possibly one of the dankest I or anyone who I let try have enjoyed .JJ an the fam big ups . Anyone say JJ is not on his game . Try this


----------



## psychadelibud (Oct 21, 2017)

Nice thread bro!

I came across this thread searching for "413 Chem". 

I am a Kentucky outlaw haha, so obviously I am in a non med/rec state and cuts and clones are very hard to score around here. Although there are a few good ones floating around from time to time. I have my own cuts selected from years of growing out various breeders gear and also a few stable outdoor strains of my own. Appalachian Brain Freeze being the most popular of them all.

Anyway, I just received some good cuts in the mail.... Corey StarDawg cut, GG#4, Headbanger og, 413 chem and one more that was not labeled which I am currently waiting on a reply from the guy to figure out which strain it is. 

Anyone tried any of these? Sound like a good line up?? I hear from very many people that the stardawg corey cut is the most potent of the phenos.. I had read where the breeder himself states that ot is the most potent of them all and is his personal choice and favorite for head stash.


----------



## psychadelibud (Oct 22, 2017)

Well the mystery clone was confirmed. It is a Chem 91. Anyone tell me a bit about it? I have never grown any chems out. I am excited, that is for sure!


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 22, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> Nice thread bro!
> 
> I came across this thread searching for "413 Chem".
> 
> ...


I would be curious to hear about that brain freeze strain...


----------



## morgwar (Oct 22, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> Well the mystery clone was confirmed. It is a Chem 91. Anyone tell me a bit about it? I have never grown any chems out. I am excited, that is for sure!


I'm flipping 413 chem now after 6 weeks.
I popped 5 of them and got 4. All four plants were different so I went with the one that looked like a chem 91.
I'm no expert and you're experience may vary. IMHO
Chem 91's for me have been vigorous plants, they respond very well to topping and are a bit of a hand full training (fast growing shoots rigid stems). I've mostly gotten a pinesol mothball scent a lot like ethanol. The high is uplifting and too much will make you a bit anxious.
My 413 stem rub comes off sour d.

I've run chem 91 from Hso and a black gold(chem91xstardawg) , also running chem 91#12 currently.


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 22, 2017)

Guava Dawg.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 22, 2017)

Grown from seed or is that the clone only?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 22, 2017)

Here is my 3 Chems at day 43


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 22, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Grown from seed or is that the clone only?


Seeds,germinated two packs..this one has a fruity skittles nose,very pungent.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 22, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Here is my 3 Chems at day 43
> 
> View attachment 4031077


dude saw your pics on IG your killing it,


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 23, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> dude saw your pics on IG your killing it,


Thanks bro. I don't want to give JJ any ig promotion that's why I posted this 3 Chems here.

Appreciate the love tho. B Real TV has shared a few of my pics. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Oct 23, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Here is my 3 Chems at day 43
> 
> View attachment 4031077


How is smoke on that ? I have black gold running now Stardawg male * ONYCD female . 3 chems is like it but reversed. Looks


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 23, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> How is smoke on that ? I have black gold running now Stardawg male * ONYCD female . 3 chems is like it but reversed. Looks


Very loud, very chemmy. I didnt take this from seed, but the person I got it from did. She will stay in the rotation unless I find a chem that's more fire than this. Thank You Jerry from Mycotek is one I have thought about replacing 3 Chems with but it's Terp profile is different enough because of the Snow Dog that makes keeping both worth it.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Oct 23, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Very loud, very chemmy. I didnt take this from seed, but the person I got it from did. She will stay in the rotation unless I find a chem that's more fire than this. Thank You Jerry from Mycotek is one I have thought about replacing 3 Chems with but it's Terp profile is different enough because of the Snow Dog that makes keeping both worth it.


I seen your ig . You got that 3 chems from your boy . If thats the case you know its fire like the new AMG . If you dont want it no more I'll be waiting for it .


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 23, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I seen your ig . You got that 3 chems from your boy . If thats the case you know its fire like the new AMG . If you dont want it no more I'll be waiting for it .


Yea he hunted it and passed it over here. He is good folks like that. I'm on my 3rd run with her and plan on keeping her around. If I lose her I can always get her back.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Oct 23, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Yea he hunted it and passed it over here. He is good folks like that. I'm on my 3rd run with her and plan on keeping her around. If I lose her I can always get her back.


I was not lucky enough to find a pack of 3 chems but i did manage to get Stardawg 91 . Which is corey cut* 91 bx . Very similar genetics . Its like chem 91 .that was only 6 or 7 weeks frosty as a bitch


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Oct 24, 2017)

There is someone out there using first release Stardawg in their crosses . Im pretty sure that there gear is going to be fire . Anybody know who I am talking about and not Greenpoint , there shit is fire too but can someone tell me who they think it is . By the way I do have 6 seeds of guava 13 in the vault . They will get poped in a year or so when im ready to do a project to keep that one around the community .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Oct 24, 2017)

By the way here another classic that needs to run


----------



## kds710 (Oct 24, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Yea he hunted it and passed it over here. He is good folks like that. I'm on my 3rd run with her and plan on keeping her around. If I lose her I can always get her back.


man mycotek used to live right near me back in the day day, I just recently found out who that is and made total sense he always had the most amazing bud. To this day almost 15 years later I can remember at least 2 different batches that were apparently literally unforgettable because I can still clearly picture the buds and even recall the unique stench of one of them, just seriously above top shelf trees sadly I have not seen it since, the kind of shit we all wish would come back around. I remember the pit Jerry too, r.i.p..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 24, 2017)

kds710 said:


> man mycotek used to live right near me back in the day day, I just recently found out who that is and made total sense he always had the most amazing bud. To this day almost 15 years later I can remember at least 2 different batches that were apparently literally unforgettable because I can still clearly picture the buds and even recall the unique stench of one of them, just seriously above top shelf trees sadly I have not seen it since, the kind of shit we all wish would come back around. I remember the pit Jerry too, r.i.p..


I can't say enough good things about the guy. I am biased though and he is my friend. Awesome grower and breeder, great mycologist and an excellent friend. Still remember the day getting the phone call about Jerry. Happily run the strain named after him because it is fire. Good shit bro.


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 25, 2017)

About half way through week 7 and things are getting interesting with the tres stardawgs. My tsd1 honestly smells fucken nasty... in a good way I guess. I legit recoiled for a second when I smelled her last night, very very sharp astringent fuel burny dead odor that stings your nose.  Tsd2 smells a bit more fruitier and not as harsh but still has that rotting smell. Looks like it's gonna finish quicker. I've never grown chem before and I'm sure you've all heard it but these things fucken stank! I have never in my life smelled weed this smelly. Harvest is gonna be brutal and I'm very excited to see how these smoke.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Oct 28, 2017)

Let people say what they want . Fact of the matter is JJ is a talented breeder. The more he does it he can just keep getting better .TopDawg Seeds are top notch .Stardawg one of the best out there.Everybody on this thread likes Topdawg gear .Alot of breeders use it .The consensus is in , weather you like him or not you will love something he made .


----------



## goldberg71b (Oct 30, 2017)

I don’t know who’s interested but MOUNTIAN has 5 new strains
gmo x 91 Chem bx2 
gmo x NYC CHEM 
Corey NYC Chem 
cherry pie NYC Chem 
NYC Chem F2

First 4 R 150 
F2 300


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 30, 2017)

@Jameshaze999 
Any updates on the star 91? I grabbed 2 packs of this cause I also missed on the 3 chems. Should yield somewhat similar results


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Oct 30, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> @Jameshaze999
> Any updates on the star 91? I grabbed 2 packs of this cause I also missed on the 3 chems. Should yield somewhat similar results


The Stardawg 91 yields just as much as anything else iv run from topdawg .Not sure on 3 chems yield but I dont think they be that much different. They are pretty similar in the lineage


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 31, 2017)

For sure... pics? Haha


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Oct 31, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> For sure... pics? Haha


Look up at this page I have one


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Nov 5, 2017)

JackBeanstalker said:


> Anyone else run chem91ix?
> 
> I ran half a pack, 3 females, wasn't really diggn them. Not sure what I'm gonna do with the rest. If someone found gold in their pack I'll hold on to them. If not I might have to let them go.


How your 91IX going ?


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 7, 2017)

Just harvested tsd2 at 66 days. Power went out for about 3 days from a hurricane and I was noticing some very minor bud rot but yield shouldn't be impacted terribly. Certainly one of the smelliest and prettiest plants I've grown.   
Tsd1 is still going strong, looks like another couple of weeks.


----------



## goldberg71b (Nov 7, 2017)

Riddle me this 

I’ve looked everywhere I can think of and I for the life of me can’t find the lineage of the 
91 CHEM bx2 Mycotek had a huge strain list and that doesn’t even show up in searches anymore. Anyone have an info??


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 7, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Riddle me this
> 
> I’ve looked everywhere I can think of and I for the life of me can’t find the lineage of the
> 91 CHEM bx2 Mycotek had a huge strain list and that doesn’t even show up in searches anymore. Anyone have an info??


Or you can just ask JJ on Instagram what it is. He gets back pretty quick on Ig all the time with me.


----------



## goldberg71b (Nov 7, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Or you can just ask JJ on Instagram what it is. He gets back pretty quick on Ig all the time with me.


I posted it today there as well thx


----------



## goldberg71b (Nov 7, 2017)

Mountain has a big restock going on as well as a more new strains for those interested.


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 7, 2017)

is original stardawg seeds available anywhere


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 7, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Riddle me this
> 
> I’ve looked everywhere I can think of and I for the life of me can’t find the lineage of the
> 91 CHEM bx2 Mycotek had a huge strain list and that doesn’t even show up in searches anymore. Anyone have an info??


 Not sure if this will help, I found it out on the Big World Wide Web...

_Chem 91 (clone only) aquired in NYC in late 1993, crossed to a Pre-Invasion Afghan (obtained on the Indus River in late 77 / early 7 during a hash deal. Large selection pool, all offspring tested. The best male from that cross was repeatedly back crossed to the Chem 91 (clone only) mother, to produce Chem 91 BX1, BX2, and BX3._


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 7, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> Just harvested tsd2 at 66 days. Power went out for about 3 days from a hurricane and I was noticing some very minor bud rot but yield shouldn't be impacted terribly. Certainly one of the smelliest and prettiest plants I've grown. View attachment 4039466 View attachment 4039468 View attachment 4039469
> Tsd1 is still going strong, looks like another couple of weeks.View attachment 4039471


Beautiful ladies what’s the nose on them


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 7, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Riddle me this
> 
> I’ve looked everywhere I can think of and I for the life of me can’t find the lineage of the
> 91 CHEM bx2 Mycotek had a huge strain list and that doesn’t even show up in searches anymore. Anyone have an info??


That list is missing a few other like star diesel. sour star dawg I would really appreciate if they had a site that was up to date


----------



## goldberg71b (Nov 8, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> is original stardawg seeds available anywhere


I don’t think so but he does have stardawg F2s


----------



## goldberg71b (Nov 8, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> That list is missing a few other like star diesel. sour star dawg I would really appreciate if they had a site that was up to date


It surely wasn’t perfect but it was the best list I found.


----------



## goldberg71b (Nov 8, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Not sure if this will help, I found it out on the Big World Wide Web...
> 
> _Chem 91 (clone only) aquired in NYC in late 1993, crossed to a Pre-Invasion Afghan (obtained on the Indus River in late 77 / early 7 during a hash deal. Large selection pool, all offspring tested. The best male from that cross was repeatedly back crossed to the Chem 91 (clone only) mother, to produce Chem 91 BX1, BX2, and BX3._


That’s interesting I searched the WWW


----------



## goldberg71b (Nov 8, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I can't say enough good things about the guy. I am biased though and he is my friend. Awesome grower and breeder, great mycologist and an excellent friend. Still remember the day getting the phone call about Jerry. Happily run the strain named after him because it is fire. Good shit bro.


I see you got a haul today I’d love to get a clip of that would NOT show cherry emoji or pie emoji


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 8, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Beautiful ladies what’s the nose on them


Thanks! Its a very strong pungent odor. The one I harvested (tsd2) has a very rotten burnt rubber smell but with some sweetness to it, almost fruity but more fermented fruity than fresh fruity if that makes sense. The other pheno has no fruity smell, just a harsh astringent rotten chemmy funk that burns your nose. Super dank either way


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 8, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I don’t think so but he does have stardawg F2s


OK just curious because i should be receiving 2 packs of the original stardawg soon. they are old packs i believe. someone sent them to me for free and i'm trying to establish their worth. my other friend received guava 13 from this person.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 8, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I see you got a haul today I’d love to get a clip of that would NOT show cherry emoji or pie emoji


I can't decide which I'm most excited about....Uber Dawg, ECSD, Cherry Pie or China Cat. Definitely a nice haul!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 8, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I can't decide which I'm most excited about....Uber Dawg, ECSD, Cherry Pie or China Cat. Definitely a nice haul!


damn whats that uber dawg ? and ECSD for the win taste wise top 2 buds in my book. happy growing


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 9, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> damn whats that uber dawg ? and ECSD for the win taste wise top 2 buds in my book. happy growing


Uber Dawg is Chem D x 91 Chem


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 9, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Riddle me this
> 
> I’ve looked everywhere I can think of and I for the life of me can’t find the lineage of the
> 91 CHEM bx2 Mycotek had a huge strain list and that doesn’t even show up in searches anymore. Anyone have an info??


I just now saw this post.

I can't go into details but He deleted that thread off his site because JJ pulled a bitch move. Another reason I won't put any more money in JJ pocket directly or indirectly.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 9, 2017)

Maybe instead of cat fights on IG the fucker should promote his own brand instead of relying on others. I mean can't even make an informational website with that $300 per pack money?


----------



## goldberg71b (Nov 9, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Maybe instead of cat fights on IG the fucker should promote his own brand instead of relying on others. I mean can't even make an informational website with that $300 per pack money?


Well he has a website on his IG page. But it looks useless. I tried joining about a year ago and never got verication or there was some issue. And didn’t even remember it until the other day.


----------



## morgwar (Nov 10, 2017)

Chem 91#12 at 2 1/2 weeks flower.
I might have to eat crow on this baby because she's pumping out TAR & SULPHUR. I've pulled everything from the cab except Mr nice shit. Added 100 watts to my 430 watts and she still preys for more. Got a bit of a burn from a growth spurt. All I'm feeding is coconut water for now. I've got clones of the packs lead male in stasis. 
  
If she's stable for the next 6 or seven weeks at this rate she's a keeper.


----------



## morgwar (Nov 10, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Well he has a website on his IG page. But it looks useless. I tried joining about a year ago and never got verication or there was some issue. And didn’t even remember it until the other day.


Oh yeah his "exclusive" website gotta be part of the "fam". Or whatever. 
Nice plants don't make him royalty.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Nov 10, 2017)

Finally got around to popping some of my first pack and most likely last pack of TD since JJ is a massive lil bitch tool. 

LD-95 popped 3 of my 11 beans we will see how they go.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice to see JJ's shiny bright personality is finally starting to get the attention it deserves. When everyone kisses your ass, it's not uncommon to acquire a chip on your shoulder. He's riding on the status he gained a decade ago when he actually did work. Nowadays he just throws shit together, bitches at people online, puts his enemies on blast on IG of which there are many, and goes fishing. His gear sucks nowadays because he doesn't give a shit about it, and doesn't give a shit about his customers. I grew out his chem91ix which I paid $300 for. Worst pack of seeds I've run in years. More and more people are starting to dislike JJ and rightly so. Dude's a fuckin grinch.


----------



## goldberg71b (Nov 11, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Oh yeah his "exclusive" website gotta be part of the "fam". Or whatever.
> Nice plants don't make him royalty.


I guess that could explain a lot


----------



## morgwar (Nov 11, 2017)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Nice to see JJ's shiny bright personality is finally starting to get the attention it deserves. When everyone kisses your ass, it's not uncommon to acquire a chip on your shoulder. He's riding on the status he gained a decade ago when he actually did work. Nowadays he just throws shit together, bitches at people online, puts his enemies on blast on IG of which there are many, and goes fishing. His gear sucks nowadays because he doesn't give a shit about it, and doesn't give a shit about his customers. I grew out his chem91ix which I paid $300 for. Worst pack of seeds I've run in years. More and more people are starting to dislike JJ and rightly so. Dude's a fuckin grinch.


I'm hoping that's not the case for my 91#12, I needs a solid onycd for projects.
I think I got my sours covered with greenthumbs ecsd, connoisseur's original diesel haze, louds sour d, and yes cali's sour d. I've got a lifetime of picking and chucking ahead of me and never enough plant count.


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 13, 2017)

Some tre stardawg nugs with a 6 day dry. this shit was a bitch to trim, immediately started gunking up the snips  
My second pheno is taking much longer. I chopped the first at 66 days and this one looks like it's gonna take about 11 weeks. Should yield more though and smells much more putrid


----------



## morgwar (Nov 17, 2017)

Sunday will be week 4 for chem 91#12
Potent, sulfur, tar scent. Sometimes I get pine early in the day and burnt matchstick smells before lights out. No nute issues whatsoever in untried soil.
I'm running a 11/13 light period, and nothing but tbsp of coconut water and molasses per gallon.


----------



## morgwar (Nov 17, 2017)

The guy's an ass but so far I'm pretty impressed with his 91#12.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 17, 2017)

Excuse my ignorance, what minerals or nutes does coconut water provide? 
Plants look great


----------



## morgwar (Nov 17, 2017)

From what I've learned growing chem 91's I can say that in every case, the lowest branches will reach the top 2/3rds of the total plant height. If its a real 91 the branches will space out and allow light to nearly every node or bud site.
I can never bring myself to prune these lovely girls


----------



## morgwar (Nov 17, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Excuse my ignorance, what minerals or nutes does coconut water provide?
> Plants look great


Carbs for the soil microbes and fairly high levels of phytokenens or growth hormones. (I probably spelled that wrong)


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 17, 2017)

Awesome. 
I usually avoid topping but do some defoliation early veg to expose the lower branches and create a more even canopy. Thinking bout experimenting with topping next tho. 
I'm not seeing any hunger issues or nute burn on those. Great job


----------



## morgwar (Nov 17, 2017)

This is off one of my gardening forums


"Tomato and black pepper seeds treated with bacteria produced in naturally sterile *coconut water*sprouted more quickly and produced stronger healthier roots. Packed with amino acids, minerals and vitamins,*coconut water* provides an uncontaminated nutritional supplement for bacteria important to*plant* growth."


----------



## morgwar (Nov 17, 2017)

Also no jab intended to previous posters but I am dedicated to feeding and treating this plant exactly like my veggies.


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 17, 2017)

hey morgwar buddy! has topdawg seeds ever come in plastic bullet containers/vials? or commonly in packs of 13 or 14?


----------



## morgwar (Nov 17, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> hey morgwar buddy! has topdawg seeds ever come in plastic bullet containers/vials? or commonly in packs of 13 or 14?


I got 13 seeds off chem 91#12 and 11 in my other two packs. I couldn't tell ya on vials but as far as I've seen its been the pucks. I'm the wrong guy to ask honestly I'm a bit late to the chem game.


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 17, 2017)

sorry the question was directed to everyone, and the greeting towards you specifically i'm asking if these seeds could possibly be from top dawg. this is the description.

"seeds have black and white generic labeling.... but they are packaged in a plastic bullet shaped container"


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 18, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> sorry the question was directed to everyone, and the greeting towards you specifically i'm asking if these seeds could possibly be from top dawg. this is the description.
> 
> "seeds have black and white generic labeling.... but they are packaged in a plastic bullet shaped container"


Only way to find out is to pop them fam. People could say anything but the plant will tell you the truth!!


----------



## kona gold (Nov 18, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> sorry the question was directed to everyone, and the greeting towards you specifically i'm asking if these seeds could possibly be from top dawg. this is the description.
> 
> "seeds have black and white generic labeling.... but they are packaged in a plastic bullet shaped container"


I have a feeling they are real!
That generic black and white label is what he uses for his label's.

That Straw mango would be my first choice, then the bubba, but that's what into!


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 18, 2017)

kona gold said:


> I have a feeling they are real!
> That generic black and white label is what he uses for his label's.
> 
> That Straw mango would be my first choice, then the bubba, but that's what into!


thank you for your response. my friend already sent 2 packs of stardawg to me which i'm still waiting for. they are most likely older seeds as they are from a collection so not sure how old. my friend is liquidating this collection for funds. so the straw mango could be yours 

i don't see straw mango or bubba chem on seedfinder for topdawg. they have a bubblegum chem listed though.


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 18, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'm hoping that's not the case for my 91#12, I needs a solid onycd for projects.
> I think I got my sours covered with greenthumbs ecsd, connoisseur's original diesel haze, louds sour d, and yes cali's sour d. I've got a lifetime of picking and chucking ahead of me and never enough plant count.


Who has the best sour d of those breeders? I've tried cali connections and it's good but very finicky.


----------



## morgwar (Nov 18, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Who has the best sour d of those breeders? I've tried cali connections and it's good but very finicky.


Honestly @chemphlegm is the guy to ask but my bets on greenthumb followed by connoisseur but connoisseur is a pheno hunt. I honestly think dynamite diesel from gp is the nicest I've grown.


----------



## morgwar (Nov 18, 2017)

My reasoning is that every seed from that original bag shares genetics with the others.
if you've got a clone only sour d and cross it to stardawg its only gonna activate genes that were already there.
Any chem crossed to chem is an incross or back cross as far as I'm concerned. 
Ill get flamed for saying it but it would take minor work to get dynamite to present soley as sour d.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 19, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Honestly @chemphlegm is the guy to ask but my bets on greenthumb followed by connoisseur but connoisseur is a pheno hunt. I honestly think dynamite diesel from gp is the nicest I've grown.


yes, agreed, while I havent ran the DD yet


----------



## goldberg71b (Nov 19, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> yes, agreed, while I havent ran the DD yet


Green BEANZ (Hoko) just dropped chemm DD F3 a few weeks back. 100 bucks I think 12 seeds. I’ve got 6 that just cracked

They supposedly came from the first cross Rez made with the original and dead male. I’ve no idea about Rez he was before my time. And I don’t care. I don’t take sides I just want the freaking genes and if that annoys some ppl that is fine with me.


----------



## goldberg71b (Nov 19, 2017)

I’ve got 3 ESCD from greenthumb curing now. I’ll let you know shortly


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 21, 2017)

got em. whats top dawgs instagram i want to ask him if he ever packaged like this. 12 in one, 13 in the other. one is sealed shut around the a in dawg. will have to rip that one open.


edit: nvm found this on his instagram. all but confirms it for me.


----------



## morgwar (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm gonna try to put up a side by side pic come Christmas time. 
They smell nothing alike and the coloring is different, but the branching, growth pattern, stem color and leaf shape of copper chem and 91 chem#12 are really similar.
Chem genetics are reaching a pinacle. 
Im gonna have to pick up some of the lemonhoko chem dd f3 and see if I run into the same thing. 
At some point I'm hoping someone works chems sis as well because they're basically recreating and stabilizing these strains.
Keep the fire lit, and good hunting!


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 21, 2017)

Still seen sister city around a few distributors. I think it's a cross worth further investigation. Chem sis x onycd


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 22, 2017)

Off topic anyone here ever tried clones bros nursery ?


----------



## morgwar (Nov 22, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> got em. whats top dawgs instagram i want to ask him if he ever packaged like this. 12 in one, 13 in the other. one is sealed shut around the a in dawg. will have to rip that one open.
> View attachment 4046477
> 
> edit: nvm found this on his instagram. all but confirms it for me.
> View attachment 4046508


By what he said in that post, "handwritten" I wouldn't be worried. Like I've said before, dude released every which way and says it fake when its convenient, or when he thinks your gonna use his work.


----------



## Prophetiko (Nov 30, 2017)

Found a sweet deal at SHN on black friday.. Copped a pack of Dubble Bubble. I follow Motiv on IG and watched him create the cross. They were ready in April of this year. This is the 1st pack/place that I found on line since then. Its actually Sour Dubble × Bubblegum Chem, not sour bubble. Excited for these!


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Nov 30, 2017)

got that new Top Dawg drop on my site


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 30, 2017)

Cherry chem pedigree is damn fine


----------



## Terrapin2 (Dec 2, 2017)

mango nigerian haze f2, first run with her. i really like this strain, and this pheno.
lots of tangerine/banana/mango with he classic cat piss and piff terps.
next run i will dial her in.
wicked sticky and potent, true face melting flower.


----------



## goldberg71b (Dec 4, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'm hoping that's not the case for my 91#12, I needs a solid onycd for projects.
> I think I got my sours covered with greenthumbs ecsd, connoisseur's original diesel haze, louds sour d, and yes cali's sour d. I've got a lifetime of picking and chucking ahead of me and never enough plant count.


 What if anything did you notice about nanners on the greenthumb ECSD? I ran 3 of them and 2 showed nanners that I could easily spot at the chop. (I guess my instincts were on point with this strain I picked #3 as the best looking specimen to hit with (the black x double purple doja pollen)and it was the one that I didn’t notice any nanners on)

It’s not just on lower branches near them stem. There also speckled throughout the buds. I’m just taking them off the stems now. Here’s a pic of #1 if you look closely you’ll notice the yellow spots. They’re not fully developed because I knew they were there and chopped before hand.  Its nice and crystals though. 3.12 OZ dry


----------



## morgwar (Dec 4, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> What if anything did you notice about nanners on the greenthumb ECSD? I ran 3 of them and 2 showed nanners that I could easily spot at the chop. (I guess my instincts were on point with this strain I picked #3 as the best looking specimen to hit with (the black x double purple doja pollen)and it was the one that I didn’t notice any nanners on)
> 
> It’s not just on lower branches near them stem. There also speckled throughout the buds. I’m just taking them off the stems now. Here’s a pic of #1 if you look closely you’ll notice the yellow spots. They’re not fully developed because I knew they were there and chopped before hand. View attachment 4053046 Its nice and crystals though. 3.12 OZ dry


I haven't run it yet unfortunately. Its on the January run schedule and ill report back.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 4, 2017)

View attachment 4053134 
Sour star dawg 21days in bloom 
Smells like mothballs


----------



## morgwar (Dec 4, 2017)

Chem 91#12 7 weeks flower with a bit of early fade.
 
 
 
Still getting that sulphur burnt rubber lol.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 4, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Chem 91#12 7 weeks flower with a bit of early fade.
> View attachment 4053167
> View attachment 4053168
> View attachment 4053169
> Still getting that sulphur burnt rubber lol.


Filling in really nice. I’m having an early yellow as well I’m attributing it to the massive amount of pesticides I used on them earlier in their lives. What do believe is causing yours.


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 4, 2017)

Looks good there man!! At week 7 now, I would expect her to go 11 or 12. Big old colas. 
Don't take this the wrong way, but a little N would help you out right now. Looks like you're in soil? I like to use buildasoil's flower top dress to organically feed in flower.
Basically a few different composts with the added goodies for minerals. 
Happy growing


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 4, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Filling in really nice. I’m having an early yellow as well I’m attributing it to the massive amount of pesticides I used on them earlier in their lives. What do believe is causing yours.


If you are feeding enough N it could be caused by lockout from too much other nutes. When in doubt, flush with clean water and become friends with the deficiency chart


----------



## morgwar (Dec 4, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Looks good there man!! At week 7 now, I would expect her to go 11 or 12. Big old colas.
> Don't take this the wrong way, but a little N would help you out right now. Looks like you're in soil? I like to use buildasoil's flower top dress to organically feed in flower.
> Basically a few different composts with the added goodies for minerals.
> Happy growing


I just recently realized that half the root ball wasn't getting moisture when I watered lol. Yesterday I gave her a bathtub soak in some h20 and a full dose of Biogrow to revitalize the soil bacteria and get some nutes going.
Still getting used to this soil and I'm definitely going back to my home made stuff for better water absorption.


----------



## morgwar (Dec 4, 2017)

Its the basics that get me every time.
Cheapo moisture meters aren't worth the heartache for sure. She's a seed plant so I'm not too broken up over it, but is a shame for sure. She'll bounce back right as


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 4, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I just recently realized that half the root ball wasn't getting moisture when I watered lol. Yesterday I gave her a bathtub soak in some h20 and a full dose of Biogrow to revitalize the soil bacteria and get some nutes going.
> Still getting used to this soil and I'm definitely going back to my home made stuff for better water absorption.


Exact same thing happened with my soil. Is your mix peat based? I ended up using yucca extract as a suffocant to help absorption.


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 4, 2017)

Compost on top... stays wet longer, dries evenly. And you will have roots all the way to the top of the soil. 
Soil can be hard to dial, especially when trying new brands or mixs. Your plants should green up again, looking really good otherwise man!


----------



## morgwar (Dec 4, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> Exact same thing happened with my soil. Is your mix peat based? I ended up using yucca extract as a suffocant to help absorption.


I'm using sohum living soil and I believe there is some peat in the mix. 
I'm considering aloe or yucca too at this point.
My recycled super soil is done cooking so this shouldn't be a problem next time through.... Its funny, I feed nourish and dote on my soil more than my plant sometimes.
Bought this stuff to get going ahead of schedule.


----------



## goldberg71b (Dec 5, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> If you are feeding enough N it could be caused by lockout from too much other nutes. When in doubt, flush with clean water and become friends with the deficiency chart


If it’s lockout my money is on to much P common problem with most flower nutes. They sell it with all that P because people think they need it. I barely use bloom nutes anymore. 

When ever you see yellow plants around week 3 or 4. I’d bet my arm they’re using pure bloom nutes because that’s what the silly nutrient chart tells them to do  

I spent more that a few runs mixing bloom and veg nutes on my own. Then in talking with @Dr. Who he convinced me enough to test a run without bloom nutes. Now I only use a little here and there. 

There’s a video interview with the owner of dyna gro talking about scientific points and he flat out says the plants don’t need or want the bloom nutes. But we the consumers want it so the produce it.


----------



## goldberg71b (Dec 5, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Compost on top... stays wet longer, dries evenly. And you will have roots all the way to the top of the soil.
> Soil can be hard to dial, especially when trying new brands or mixs. Your plants should green up again, looking really good otherwise man!


I’ve never seen them green up again. Yellow will stay yellow from my experience but I’m in soilless mix


----------



## morgwar (Dec 5, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I’ve never seen them green up again. Yellow will stay yellow from my experience but I’m in soilless mix


Yep yellow is permanent. At this point all I can do is monitor what's still green.
Fortunately I agree with Dr who on the flower nutes and don't use em. 
Got a deficiency plain and simple LOL.
Its about time I screwed one up, the last three grows were too easy. 
Ill always show my mistakes though, everybody learns that way, and I don't come off with a huge ego.


----------



## goldberg71b (Dec 5, 2017)

You’re a bigger man than me I’m not big enough to show pics but I'll dam sure tell you and help ppl learn from it


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 5, 2017)

Harvested my second pheno of tres stardawg at 12 weeks about a week ago
Super gross smell, chemmy rotten dead odor with a hint of overripe citrus. Tastes very old school. Buddy's thought I sprayed it with something lol and that's only with a 7 day dry


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 6, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> If it’s lockout my money is on to much P common problem with most flower nutes. They sell it with all that P because people think they need it. I barely use bloom nutes anymore.
> 
> When ever you see yellow plants around week 3 or 4. I’d bet my arm they’re using pure bloom nutes because that’s what the silly nutrient chart tells them to do
> 
> ...


Well said sir!
Not much I could add.

If someone really wants to include the bloom nute in their grow. Try it like this.

Run the veg nutes for the first 2 weeks after the lighting time change. At week 3, go 50:50 veg and bloom. at week 4, go on 100% bloom and run from there.

If you get yellowing problems from there.....I might say that the nutrient line is way to P heavy. Hard to say with out knowing the NPK of the line and how it's being fed.

Any line _can_ work. The trick is to know how to balance the ratio's delivered for the plant, at that stage of growth.


----------



## morgwar (Dec 6, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> You’re a bigger man than me I’m not big enough to show pics but I'll dam sure tell you and help ppl learn from it


I don't think anybody should be ashamed of their mistakes made while trying to improve their game. 
besides Mr nice, shit the other plant in my tent is immaculate given the same conditions.
which really baffles me.


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 7, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I don't think anybody should be ashamed of their mistakes made while trying to improve their game.
> besides Mr nice, shit the other plant in my tent is immaculate given the same conditions.
> which really baffles me.
> View attachment 4054114


Learning is doing. Doing is learning. Closing in on my 45th year, and I still learn new trick's....


----------



## goldberg71b (Dec 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I don't think anybody should be ashamed of their mistakes made while trying to improve their game.
> besides Mr nice, shit the other plant in my tent is immaculate given the same conditions.
> which really baffles me.
> View attachment 4054114


Yes I’ve run MNS SHIT before. It’s easy on the quicker side of things and sticky as well as stinky. It’s been a couple years. It was good enough for me to pick up 1 gram spring cleaning pack CHEAP


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 8, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Yes I’ve run MNS SHIT before. It’s easy on the quicker side of things and sticky as well as stinky. It’s been a couple years. It was good enough for me to pick up 1 gram spring cleaning pack CHEAP


I ran the black widow. It was terrible. 
Just my 2 c...


----------



## goldberg71b (Dec 8, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> I ran the black widow. It was terrible.
> Just my 2 c...


Hmmm all I can say is I was disappointed but I can’t say it was the genetics. It might have been but it was 1 of the first 5 strains I bought with my first order and I ran them first. So I’m blaming the learning curve.


----------



## goldberg71b (Dec 9, 2017)

My IG buddy spent almost 3 hours on line at the Emerald cup waiting to picking me (and himself) up some dying breed seeds. Got me some freeborn selections as well. Fun year coming up. Mix in AJ sour diesel AJ stardawg and chem D cuts I’ve just received. Mixing them together will be interesting.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 9, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> My IG buddy spent almost 3 hours on line at the Emerald cup waiting to picking me (and himself) up some dying breed seeds. Got me some freeborn selections as well. Fun year coming up. Mix in AJ sour diesel AJ stardawg and chem D cuts I’ve just received. Mixing them together will be interesting.


What you got from meangene


----------



## goldberg71b (Dec 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What you got from meangene


Not sure yet only that he only had 2 and I got them. Unless others sold out before my bud got there. I’ve got grape soda skunk pina and rootbeer bx2 in the vault already. So I guess it’s possible he had more?? Since I didn't want repeats? He’s busy floating around and I believe his buds are being sold at aficinados booth. He grew oil spill and rose Especial this season among others. I don’t know how they hooked up but he didn’t get the jars and white labels until last night. So he’s wore out and I’m not bugging him. Just happy to be on the train.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 9, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Not sure yet only that he only had 2 and I got them. Unless others sold out before my bud got there. I’ve got grape soda skunk pina and rootbeer bx2 in the vault already. So I guess it’s possible he had more?? Since I didn't want repeats? He’s busy floating around and I believe his buds are being sold at aficinados booth. He grew oil spill and rose Especial this season among others. I don’t know how they hooked up but he didn’t get the jars and white labels until last night. So he’s wore out and I’m not bugging him. Just happy to be on the train.


I think those were cbd seeds but not for sure. Believe that’s what he told me but man if you ever make any f2s of his stuff I’ll gladly cop some. I want some of his beans bad


----------



## goldberg71b (Dec 9, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> I think those were cbd seeds but not for sure. Believe that’s what he told me but man if you ever make any f2s of his stuff I’ll gladly cop some. I want some of his beans bad


Which was cbd? He posted on the rootbeer pics I saw a few months ago it was his new fav. I’ve just germinated a handful. Only a few inches tall at this point.

That’s not what I was looking for. But I know how you feel. That’s why I’ve got what I can when I can. He’s supposed to be really getting in the game in 18 as far really letting his genes out there with wider availability.

Reasonably priced I might add. I saw a post 100 buck from him at a show or 200 from a bank. Better than the aficinado prices you use to get his gear in.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 9, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Not sure yet only that he only had 2 and I got them. Unless others sold out before my bud got there. I’ve got grape soda skunk pina and rootbeer bx2 in the vault already. So I guess it’s possible he had more?? Since I didn't want repeats? He’s busy floating around and I believe his buds are being sold at aficinados booth. He grew oil spill and rose Especial this season among others. I don’t know how they hooked up but he didn’t get the jars and white labels until last night. So he’s wore out and I’m not bugging him. Just happy to be on the train.


Damn you have heat already. I grew grand lemon reserve and white cherry truffle already both was flame just popped magnum opus but I want rootbeer, rootbeer cupcake or whatever else he have to offer. Especially cherry limeade


----------



## goldberg71b (Dec 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn you have heat already. I grew grand lemon reserve and white cherry truffle already both was flame just popped magnum opus but I want rootbeer, rootbeer cupcake or whatever else he have to offer. Especially cherry limeade


Yeah I’ve got a vault it wasn’t easy to aquire either. When I started looking for TD I couldn’t find any for months. That was a curse. I feel like a first time pregnant mother now. I’ve felt this urge to stock up on top shelf and or hard to get genes and store them. I’m about to start reading about tissue cultures so I can go through them and store them in a small space for the future. Rather than trust someone with my selections and stab me in the back like I’ve seen happen to others so many times.


----------



## goldberg71b (Dec 9, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn you have heat already. I grew grand lemon reserve and white cherry truffle already both was flame just popped magnum opus but I want rootbeer, rootbeer cupcake or whatever else he have to offer. Especially cherry limeade


I’ve got some magnums just starting as well. White cherry truffle I got in the vault maybe even 2


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 9, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Which was cbd? He posted on the rootbeer pics I saw a few months ago it was his new fav. I’ve just germinated a handful. Only a few inches tall at this point.
> 
> That’s not what I was looking for. But I know how you feel. That’s why I’ve got what I can when I can. He’s supposed to be really getting in the game in 18 as far really letting his genes out there with wider availability.
> 
> Reasonably priced I might add. I saw a post 100 buck from him at a show or 200 from a bank. Better than the aficinado prices you use to get his gear in.


I think he told me the Freeborn Selections at Emerald was cbd but he may have had some other stuff too. You def got some flame from him already and I’m sure if the are cbd they will be good too. That man breeds fire and yea that’s what he told me 100 straight from him 200 at the banks. Can’t wait to cop some of his stuff


----------



## goldberg71b (Dec 9, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> I think he told me the Freeborn Selections at Emerald was cbd but he may have had some other stuff too. You def got some flame from him already and I’m sure if the are cbd they will be good too. That man breeds fire and yea that’s what he told me 100 straight from him 200 at the banks. Can’t wait to cop some of his stuff


Me tooI just hope he just continues to do what he’s been doing. He’s got or had a video dropping a sack of seeds that didn’t meet his standards in the woods for the birds to eat. To many ppl get greedy and just start chucking


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 9, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> I think he told me the Freeborn Selections at Emerald was cbd but he may have had some other stuff too. You def got some flame from him already and I’m sure if the are cbd they will be good too. That man breeds fire and yea that’s what he told me 100 straight from him 200 at the banks. Can’t wait to cop some of his stuff


You are right...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## goldberg71b (Dec 9, 2017)

I’ve never run a cbd strain and wasn’t planning on it either. That would disappointing I don’t need anything else to be researching at this point. I want to focus on the tissue culture.


----------



## goldberg71b (Dec 9, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4055761


That name I’ve seen somewhere. Might have been an IG post. That was posted this morning. Those I believe are the new packs of solo venture. Hopefully not just cbd strains.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 9, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> That name I’ve seen somewhere. Might have been an IG post.


Perhaps.

This is one of meangenes cbd strains. With Braveheart....


----------



## goldberg71b (Dec 10, 2017)

I don’t think the freeborn selections were cbd I got piña and lime pop.


----------



## goldberg71b (Dec 10, 2017)

DYING BREED:
Fuzzy Melon
Melon RingZ
Banana Pudding
California Black Rose
Melonade

MENE GENE:
Piña (THIS IS A REPEAT FOR ME anyone interested? Maybe I’ll do an auction? Or a silent auction for best offer?)
Lime Pop

My buddy might have over spent maybe he can drop or trade it today. I just figured I’d see what kind of interest there was from those like me who couldn’t get there. 

Worst case the vault gets bigger


----------



## kds710 (Dec 10, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> Riddle me this
> 
> I’ve looked everywhere I can think of and I for the life of me can’t find the lineage of the
> 91 CHEM bx2 Mycotek had a huge strain list and that doesn’t even show up in searches anymore. Anyone have an info??


I used that list quite often myself, noticed right away when it got taken down. Nothing even close to a list like that available anywhere else. Was super helpful



BigLittlejohn said:


> I just now saw this post.
> 
> I can't go into details but He deleted that thread off his site because JJ pulled a bitch move. Another reason I won't put any more money in JJ pocket directly or indirectly.


that was my exact assumption as to why it most likely was taken down. Easy guess all things considered


----------



## morgwar (Dec 10, 2017)

My buddy got some nanners on sour bobby 6 weeks in so I'm watchin 91#12 closely. But at 8 weeks no issue despite some deficiencies.
I can't say his grows are perfect but his setup has been running longer than I've been growing.
We're both gonna run inner eye. Him in hydro dwc and me in soil to see what's what next spring. At 8 weeks I can say I'm not too worried that this female is seed worthy.
Its gonna get interesting though, running cali's sour d in both fem and regs, as well as connesour's orig diesel haze and greenthumbs ecsd.
I'm expecting nanners on all of em but I only need one that doesn't.
It might just be easier making my own sour d from scratch.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 10, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I don’t think the freeborn selections were cbd I got piña and lime pop.


Maybe not the newer stuff you have. Or could be the strain I showed was his x cbd strain. I have no idea, but what I do know is that he gave me these seeds and said this was his cbd cultivator.


----------



## goldberg71b (Dec 10, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Maybe not the newer stuff you have. Or could be the strain I showed was his x cbd strain. I have no idea, but what I do know is that he gave me these seeds and said this was his cbd cultivator.


I wouldn’t doubt it is what he says it is. No need for him to lie.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 10, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> I wouldn’t doubt it is what he says it is. No need for him to lie.


No doubting lol, im just referencing what I have.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 10, 2017)

morgwar said:


> My buddy got some nanners on sour bobby 6 weeks in so I'm watchin 91#12 closely. But at 8 weeks no issue despite some deficiencies.
> I can't say his grows are perfect but his setup has been running longer than I've been growing.
> We're both gonna run inner eye. Him in hydro dwc and me in soil to see what's what next spring. At 8 weeks I can say I'm not too worried that this female is seed worthy.
> Its gonna get interesting though, running cali's sour d in both fem and regs, as well as connesour's orig diesel haze and greenthumbs ecsd.
> ...


I noted way back in this thread that my sourdawg's hermed once in flower both male and female plants. no surprise here, and I bet you don't see anymore sour dawg crosses from him, that test failed


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 11, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn you have heat already. I grew grand lemon reserve and white cherry truffle already both was flame just popped magnum opus but I want rootbeer, rootbeer cupcake or whatever else he have to offer. Especially cherry limeade


I need it


----------



## goldberg71b (Dec 12, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> I think he told me the Freeborn Selections at Emerald was cbd but he may have had some other stuff too. You def got some flame from him already and I’m sure if the are cbd they will be good too. That man breeds fire and yea that’s what he told me 100 straight from him 200 at the banks. Can’t wait to cop some of his stuff


 It looks like LONG VALLEY LEGEND calab with dying breed is the cbd offering He didn’t write cbd next to anything else. Interestingly I don’t see the piña I’m guessing because it wasn’t posted (probably taken) until Sunday. There also could have been others sold out before the pic was taken like the piña


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 12, 2017)

goldberg71b said:


> It looks like LONG VALLEY LEGEND calab with dying breed is the cbd offering He didn’t write cbd next to anything else. Interestingly I don’t see the piña I’m guessing because it wasn’t posted (probably taken) until Sunday. There also could have been others sold out before the pic was taken like the piña
> View attachment 4057267


Yea I saw that man I will be there next year need some of his gear hopefully be hitting banks soon. Even people who are f2 are charging more than he does lol


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Dec 14, 2017)

Stardawg 91 might be one of the best smoke ive had in a long time


----------



## morgwar (Dec 14, 2017)

I top dressed kelp meal on 91#12 and oooh the stench! She loved that.
Having a male going full bore on her might be contributing to that somehow lol. 
Can't wait to see how gen2 turns out. Shouldnt be much of a hunt.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 15, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Stardawg 91 might be one of the best smoke ive had in a long time


whats the taste and smell any pics of nugs


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 15, 2017)

hopefully next year i will find some keeper males and females for guava 13 and stardawg. i got 25 stardawg to pop and maybe 5 or 6 guava 13. they are older seeds but hopefully they won't have trouble germing. i think they were stored properly.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Dec 15, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> whats the taste and smell any pics of nugs


There is pictures on this tread . Smoke is very smooth . Frosty and potent up high very relaxing . I have lower back injury , after smoking this my body feels great . Very chem tasting almost hash tasting because of the frost . Looks real nice with alot of purple in it . Anyone who tries it likes it . Im sure you would like it . If you own a pack.of this you will find some gems I got 3 females out of 10 beans and cant bring myself to get rid of any of them yet . This only my third run with it . Thanks for asking


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Dec 15, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> hopefully next year i will find some keeper males and females for guava 13 and stardawg. i got 25 stardawg to pop and maybe 5 or 6 guava 13. they are older seeds but hopefully they won't have trouble germing. i think they were stored properly.


I have a 6 pack of guava 13 . Those will get popped eventually . Hit me up about that question .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Dec 15, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> whats the taste and smell any pics of nugs


STARDAWG 91


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 17, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> STARDAWG 91View attachment 4058666


Thanks for the discretion and pic nice nug I don’t know if I’ve smoked a chem before I have 2 sour stardawg going hope to see and taste what you guys are post. Thanks again happy growing


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 20, 2017)

Sour stardawg #1 week 5 in bloom


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 20, 2017)

Sour star dawg #2 week 5 flower


----------



## morgwar (Dec 21, 2017)

A very pregnant chem 91#12 week 9


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 21, 2017)

morgwar said:


> View attachment 4061520 View attachment 4061521
> A very pregnant chem 91#12 week 9


Looking good fam. F2’s or something else you cooked up


----------



## morgwar (Dec 21, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Looking good fam. F2’s or something else you cooked up


Thanks man! Yep, straight up f2.
I let the best male of the pack have at her, lol. Late decision but a good one I think.
I've got enough set aside to do this a few times lol.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jan 14, 2018)

All males on the 4 LD-95's I popped. still got 7. Pretty bummed on the last one. Was the dankest plant I'd ever smelled in veg and grew like a beast.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 17, 2018)

Looking good Krippy and Morg.
I have 2 Sour Stardawgs as well. Mine are in about week 8 and look like they may go at least another wk or two. 
Both very uniform and similar. One stands out just a bit, has stronger nose and bulked up a bit better. Unfortunately I lost the 2 cuts I took from that one (always happens to me) but I have cuts of the other. 
I'll throw my some pics up tonight before lights out.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 17, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Looking good Krippy and Morg.
> I have 2 Sour Stardawgs as well. Mine are in about week 8 and look like they may go at least another wk or two.
> Both very uniform and similar. One stands out just a bit, has stronger nose and bulked up a bit better. Unfortunately I lost the 2 cuts I took from that one (always happens to me) but I have cuts of the other.
> I'll throw my some pics up tonight before lights out. View attachment 4074632


I took down one sour stardawg @8weeks and the other today
@9 1/2 weeks first one is a keeper looks like an OG in structure taste like some purple diesel I smoked recently. I’ll know how her sister is in a week.
Happy growing


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2018)

Sour Stardawg 
Its smells like sour fuel. I tested a lower and its potent AF. I took 4-5 good rips and I sat there stunned. I'm hoping its clones finish a little faster. If not I probably wont keep it around for more than a run or two. Other than its finishing time, I like it


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4081913
> 
> Sour Stardawg
> Its smells like sour fuel. I tested a lower and its potent AF. I took 4-5 good rips and I sat there stunned. I'm hoping its clones finish a little faster. If not I probably wont keep it around for more than a run or two. Other than its finishing time, I like it


Nice color on her how long did she take ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> Nice color on her how long did she take ?


This one I'm chopping tomorrow. So 72 days I guess. I chopped the other one a wk earlier but really should've given it a few more days.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> This one I'm chopping tomorrow. So 72 days I guess. I chopped the other one a wk earlier but really should've given it a few more days.


What?
Are you on some kind of rotating set up, and need to have 60 day strains??
Cause 70 ain't bad for what you like


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2018)

kona gold said:


> What?
> Are you on some kind of rotating set up, and need to have 60 day strains??
> Cause 70 ain't bad for what you like


No, I run perpetual and 70 isn't too bad...especially from seed. But these could go even further. I'm hoping its clones are a bit quicker. 
Time will tell though...
I'm not even comfortable making the claim of 70+ days because for all I know I could've mislabeled the bloom date. I wasn't in the best of shape then.
I'll be able to provide a much more detailed report for its clones...hopefully. 

I'm doing the best I can and I hope everyone keeps that in mind when reading my reports. They're not what they used be and neither am I


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 1, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Stardawg 91 might be one of the best smoke ive had in a long time


Do you still feel this way about stardawg 91? I’ve got a trade possibility that would yield me a pack of these.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> Do you still feel this way about stardawg 91? I’ve got a trade possibility that would yield me a pack of these.


I know you didn't ask me, but I would absolutely grab those...depending on what you're trading of course


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I would absolutely grab those...depending on what you're trading of course


Have you grown it?

I thought this would be easy. But each offer I get is different and it’s hard to compare them to each other.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> Have you grown it?
> 
> I thought this would be easy. But each offer I get is different and it’s hard to compare them to each other.


I haven't, but I'd like to. 
I would think with its lineage it will be straight fire.


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I haven't, but I'd like to.
> I would think with its lineage it will be straight fire.


Yes that I’d agree with.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> This one I'm chopping tomorrow. So 72 days I guess. I chopped the other one a wk earlier but really should've given it a few more days.


Yeah that is a bit long to wait to crop unless everything else in your room takes as long. It no fun to have to wait on one or two trees to restart your cycle.


----------



## SensiPuff (Feb 6, 2018)

Another fellow on icmag posted a journal of the stardawg 91. Seems like a good choice for sure. I grabbed 2 packs simply cause of the genetic makeup, but I'm a seed whore


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 11, 2018)

Some of you may remember when I grew out the first 5 beans of Guava D and all were females?

I really liked it and it would've been difficult to choose a keeper but I lost all of the cuts last summer (don't wanna go into those deets again) so I started the rest of the beans a while ago.
My thinking was, I'd already gotten so many girls that my chances of finding more than one was slim.

Welp....as of today I have 3 confirmed females from the last 5 beans I germed. That makes 8/10 females from a single pack! Talk about luck of the draw.

Has anyone ever gotten 10/10 females from a single pack of regs? In all my years growing I cant say that I ever have. These last two haven't shown sex yet so here's to hoping they're both (or at least one) is a male so I can do a little chucking.

Here's a pic of Sour Stardawg. Puffin on it as I type. Its potent AF and smells of strong sharp sour fuel.


----------



## morgwar (Feb 17, 2018)

Feeling sacrilegious

Chem d (chem 4 x chemd bx) Corey cut.
Chem 4 (chem 4 x chemd bx) kate cut.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some of you may remember when I grew out the first 5 beans of Guava D and all were females?
> 
> I really liked it and it would've been difficult to choose a keeper but I lost all of the cuts last summer (don't wanna go into those deets again) so I started the rest of the beans a while ago.
> My thinking was, I'd already gotten so many girls that my chances of finding more than one was slim.
> ...


Stoked on your percentages, as long as you weren't looking for a male.
Beautiful sour chemmy delicious looking smoke.


----------



## SensiPuff (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm also looking at some chemstar next run. Really want that dirty d pheno


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Feb 19, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> Do you still feel this way about stardawg 91? I’ve got a trade possibility that would yield me a pack of these.


Yes Stardawg 91 is a contender to the chemdog family . Very similar in effect to chem 91 . Out the 3 packs I ran this one stands out the most . I selected for the medical properties .great yield purple colors . Very OG s in growth . Great all around plant . I would say it resembles 91 cut .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Feb 19, 2018)

grows like a og with better structure. Souring high . Strong chemdawg taste . Frosty high calyx to leaf ratio . The other females in there where just as good but this one just had the whole package.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 19, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 4092289 grows like a og with better structure. Souring high . Strong chemdawg taste . Frosty high calyx to leaf ratio . The other females in there where just as good but this one just had the whole package.


Beautiful


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 19, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Yes Stardawg 91 is a contender to the chemdog family . Very similar in effect to chem 91 . Out the 3 packs I ran this one stands out the most . I selected for the medical properties .great yield purple colors . Very OG s in growth . Great all around plant . I would say it resembles 91 cut .


Well I wasn’t able to get 3 packs but I did get the 1 I found. Thanks


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Feb 22, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> Well I wasn’t able to get 3 packs but I did get the 1 I found. Thanks


One pack of this . Pretty much any female should be a gem . Run them a few times before you decide . So nice . 91 star might still be out there .Stardawg 91 is very similar to 3 chems in lineage . 3 chems corey cut* onycd . Stardawg 91 corey cut * 91 bx and 91 bx is skunk va * onycd . Stardawg 91 has a little more chem91 in the mix and who does not like chem 91 . Also had a pheno similar to chem D. Good growing with those . Straight fire .Big ups to everyone on this thread . Much love to all


----------



## morgwar (Feb 22, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> One pack of this . Pretty much any female should be a gem . Run them a few times before you decide . So nice . 91 star might still be out there .Stardawg 91 is very similar to 3 chems in lineage . 3 chems corey cut* onycd . Stardawg 91 corey cut * 91 bx and 91 bx is skunk va * onycd . Stardawg 91 has a little more chem91 in the mix and who does not like chem 91 . Also had a pheno similar to chem D. Good growing with those . Straight fire .Big ups to everyone on this thread . Much love to all


You know your chems dude! 
If you've got any info on chem 91#12 I'd love to pick your brain. I've got the basics of its lineage but still a bit murky on how its put together. 

Good hunting.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Feb 22, 2018)

morgwar said:


> You know your chems dude!
> If you've got any info on chem 91#12 I'd love to pick your brain. I've got the basics of its lineage but still a bit murky on how its put together.
> 
> Good hunting.


Yeah 91 chem#12 . Its onycd#12 * 91bx2 which is chem 91* onycd which is chem 91 * tresdawg . 91 bx2 is his newer selection of 91bx . Im pretty sure thats what it is . It might be 91 bx backcrossed to the 91 chem again . 91 chem#12 has got to be dank as hell I have a pack.of that too . You will find something elite in there . Its all about selection though . It should be like the 91 cut but with chem d structure . Very nice stuff . You will find a keeper for sure . One of his best works if you like chem d or the skunk va cut . Potential to be even nicer . All the best


----------



## morgwar (Feb 23, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Yeah 91 chem#12 . Its onycd#12 * 91bx2 which is chem 91* onycd which is chem 91 * tresdawg . 91 bx2 is his newer selection of 91bx . Im pretty sure thats what it is . It might be 91 bx backcrossed to the 91 chem again . 91 chem#12 has got to be dank as hell I have a pack.of that too . You will find something elite in there . Its all about selection though . It should be like the 91 cut but with chem d structure . Very nice stuff . You will find a keeper for sure . One of his best works if you like chem d or the skunk va cut . Potential to be even nicer . All the best


Thanks dude! 
Mine all have the 91 structure but the terps lean slightly chem d. 
If you've got a pack pop them ! 
Of all the plants I've grown, 91#12 and copper chem are the only ones that grow with near perfect uniformity. 
91#12 more than copper chem though because copper will get one or two spindly lanky varients out of 10, but all but a couple lean chem 4 
91#12 in my view is likely a true breeding strain or right on the cusp of becoming one.
When I run the f2s ill post a group shot and some comparison pics.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Feb 23, 2018)

Ld-95 was a bitch of a run. 8 beans popped with 6 males. 2 females one which had terrible structure so I chucked it. The last one was a runt and really yellowed out when I went to flower. Now it looks fine and smells dank but man is yield low. I'll get a pic later today. Finicky ass plant.


----------



## morgwar (Feb 23, 2018)

I put 5 inner eye in soil and got 5 males lol. Ill try the other six later down the road.
High male percentages suck but I don't think it reflects on the breeding.
Still not keen on jj but 91#12 has earned him some respect in my eyes.
Prices are still too high but that's a growing trend. Chem star will be a second trial but hopes are high looking at its polar opposite in copper Chem.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 23, 2018)

jj can be sucky about the seed game but his gear is fire if expensive


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 23, 2018)

i have a pack of stardawg '91 from early 2016, you guys have me itching to crack it and i hold the chemD


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Feb 23, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> i have a pack of stardawg '91 from early 2016, you guys have me itching to crack it and i hold the chemD


My Stardawg 91 is from 2/16 . Straight dank . I would definitely pay a nice chunk of change for another pack . I should of saved a male because it was frosty as a seedling . Cross that to the chem D cut and you are a very important person . You always have some dank anyways


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 23, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> My Stardawg 91 is from 2/16 . Straight dank . I would definitely pay a nice chunk of change for another pack . I should of saved a male because it was frosty as a seedling . Cross that to the chem D cut and you are a very important person . You always have some dank anyways


3/16 on my pack, dunked some, here's hoping for a male


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 23, 2018)

A


Jameshaze999 said:


> My Stardawg 91 is from 2/16 . Straight dank . I would definitely pay a nice chunk of change for another pack . I should of saved a male because it was frosty as a seedling . Cross that to the chem D cut and you are a very important person . You always have some dank anyways


I'm growing gypsy cab. It's been listed as gmo x Chem 91. It's also been listed as gmo x nyc chem.
Does anyone know why that was listed differently later on.And if it is crossed with the nyc Chem male, does anyone have experience with nyc chem?


----------



## adower (Feb 24, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> My IG buddy spent almost 3 hours on line at the Emerald cup waiting to picking me (and himself) up some dying breed seeds. Got me some freeborn selections as well. Fun year coming up. Mix in AJ sour diesel AJ stardawg and chem D cuts I’ve just received. Mixing them together will be interesting.


Any chance you will let go a aj Sour d cut? Been looking for years for it.


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 24, 2018)

morgwar said:


> I put 5 inner eye in soil and got 5 males lol. Ill try the other six later down the road.
> High male percentages suck but I don't think it reflects on the breeding.
> Still not keen on jj but 91#12 has earned him some respect in my eyes.
> Prices are still too high but that's a growing trend. Chem star will be a second trial but hopes are high looking at its polar opposite in copper Chem.


Same thing just happened to me with triple og from exotic


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 24, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> A
> I'm growing gypsy cab. It's been listed as gmo x Chem 91. It's also been listed as gmo x nyc chem.
> Does anyone know why that was listed differently later on.And if it is crossed with the nyc Chem male, does anyone have experience with nyc chem?


I got gmo x 91 chem bx2 in my spread sheet ‍


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 24, 2018)

adower said:


> Any chance you will let go a aj Sour d cut? Been looking for years for it.


I still haven’t flowered it due to room. It might make it in there in the week or 2. I’m sure we could work something out. I’m always looking for something I don’t have. Got anything that would peak my interest? It took me awhile to get her to go. Now I can’t stop her.


----------



## adower (Feb 25, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> I still haven’t flowered it due to room. It might make it in there in the week or 2. I’m sure we could work something out. I’m always looking for something I don’t have. Got anything that would peak my interest? It took me awhile to get her to go. Now I can’t stop her.


I have gorilla glue 4 and a nice skywaker og. I don’t do beans or anything and only keep two-three clones around at a time. Other than genetics I can donate $


----------



## goldberg71b (Feb 25, 2018)

adower said:


> I have gorilla glue 4 and a nice skywaker og. I don’t do beans or anything and only keep two-three clones around at a time. Other than genetics I can donate $


I’ve got GG4  don’t let the Skywalker? OG go and let me know what you reload with in DM and we’ll go from there


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 25, 2018)

I have GG#4 x Sour Diesel. I dunno if the GG#4 came from Top Dawg, but I assume it did. I also have legit Shoreline Bx3 from the same breeder that I am stoked to run.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 25, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I have GG#4 x Sour Diesel. I dunno if the GG#4 came from Top Dawg, but I assume it did. I also have legit Shoreline Bx3 from the same breeder.


I was wrong. It is not Top Dawg. It was a legit cut.


----------



## SensiPuff (Mar 3, 2018)

Big top dawg drop at glo. Get it while it's hot boys


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 9, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> I still haven’t flowered it due to room. It might make it in there in the week or 2. I’m sure we could work something out. I’m always looking for something I don’t have. Got anything that would peak my interest? It took me awhile to get her to go. Now I can’t stop her.


How bout some Stardawg 9138 days . Harvest between 63 to 67 days . Dry 2 weeks cure 2 weeks then smoke 2 hits and feel 2 nice .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 9, 2018)

here is the whole thing both pictures taken a few days ago so probably at 35 days . 5 and a half feet . Was just a man offshoot with only about 3 side branches . Cuttings where taken then thrown into flower . Resin production starts early. Nugs are so dense that in a quart jar a ounce is about half way . All the best


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 9, 2018)

I guess it didnt finish . Here is the whole picture .


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 18, 2018)

Guava D
One of 3 females I plan to make F2s with
 
Sour Stardawg (not the greatest pic)
This is a great strain too. Amazing sour terps and potent AF. Requires lots of staking and yields better with multiple topping
 
And these two are going down today


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Guava D
> One of 3 females I plan to make F2s with
> View attachment 4107997
> Sour Stardawg (not the greatest pic)
> ...


I’m running bubblegum diesel now. No bubblegum smell all diesel and kerosene


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 18, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> I’m running bubblegum diesel now. No bubblegum smell all diesel and kerosene


I'm really hoping for some bubblegum terps but more diesel in the garden's OK too.

I germed 6 seeds each so not a big pool to choose from.
I also germed the last 2 seeds of Star Kush and Tre Haze a couple wks ago.
These are a bit older so only one Tre Haze is looking worthy. The other is struggling but I don't want to pull it just yet. I'm hoping if I leave it alone it will bite in and catch up to the others. 

Throw up some pics if you get a chance. I'd love to see how the BG Diesel turns out for ya.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Guava D
> One of 3 females I plan to make F2s with
> View attachment 4107997
> Sour Stardawg (not the greatest pic)
> ...


I like very much . 3 chems take good care of those . I hear it has straight dank . I wouldnt even.pop the. Other one focus on just the 3 chems . People dont sleep on the 12 star . Onycd#12 * Stardawg . 3 chems. Stardawg corey cut * Onycd . If the 12 star is as good as the 3 chems there is still packs available and not sold out yet cause I know with 3 chems most people wont let those go without a fight . Alright ! Good job Tang !


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks! 
I plan to F2 the 3 chems as well. 

I'm searching for decent tent I can dedicate to just males. I'm a little paranoid about rogue pollen.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks!
> I plan to F2 the 3 chems as well.
> 
> I'm searching for decent tent I can dedicate to just males. I'm a little paranoid about rogue pollen.


Gorilla grow tent . Good stuff any tent you get you will need to keep a eye on them though


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 20, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I like very much . 3 chems take good care of those . I hear it has straight dank . I wouldnt even.pop the. Other one focus on just the 3 chems . People dont sleep on the 12 star . Onycd#12 * Stardawg . 3 chems. Stardawg corey cut * Onycd . If the 12 star is as good as the 3 chems there is still packs available and not sold out yet cause I know with 3 chems most people wont let those go without a fight . Alright ! Good job Tang !


The Stardawg '91 is much like the 3chems from what i can smell and compare to mycotek gear.

3chems == Corey Haim x ('91 x tresdawg)
Stardawg '91 == Corey Haim x ('91 x ('91 x tresdawg) 

The smells tell me they are very close, and we know 3chems was a winner with mycotek, i'm keeping a '91 male for sure.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 20, 2018)

Just found me a sour city female. Threw the male away. Hopefully she’s something worth while!!


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 20, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Just found me a sour city female. Threw the male away. Hopefully she’s something worth while!!


Sour city . Nice . A nice pheno of that and you got the sour on steroids


----------



## Benpetert (Mar 29, 2018)

Wanted to get some stardawg beans but no where has them. Have I missed the boat? Anyone know if there will be another release?


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 29, 2018)

Benpetert said:


> Wanted to get some stardawg beans but no where has them. Have I missed the boat? Anyone know if there will be another release?


Stardawg bx2 seeds available 4/20 for free on https://greenpointseeds.com


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 29, 2018)

Benpetert said:


> Wanted to get some stardawg beans but no where has them. Have I missed the boat? Anyone know if there will be another release?


Glo seeds has a nice selection too


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 29, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Just found me a sour city female. Threw the male away. Hopefully she’s something worth while!!


Keep us posted that one always been on my hitlist . You should do her right


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Stardawg bx2 seeds available 4/20 for free on https://greenpointseeds.com


I have plenty from you too . What is your favorite of the Stardawg crosses?


----------



## Med68w (Mar 29, 2018)

Guava D and Nigerian Haze have both turned out great for me.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 29, 2018)

Im about.to.run a few.of.these.or get "theloudreserve" / on Ig to run some. This will be good.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 29, 2018)

Stardawg IX branch falling over because of wieght. This was at 56 days . Nice smoke but the 91 nudged it out


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 29, 2018)

regrets . This one I regret not keeping . Nyc OG . If I get another pack I hope I can find her again. Really dank .


----------



## SensiPuff (Mar 30, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4113849
> Im about.to.run a few.of.these.or get "theloudreserve" / on Ig to run some. This will be good.


I got one of the stinkiest males I've ever seen from those stardawg ix beans. I grabbed another pack this last month while glo was stocked. Also picked up an NYC chem that's dated back to august 2015


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 30, 2018)

3 Guava D females. I dusted all the lowers with my super stinky male for a some F2s
  
 
Sour Stardawg. I might make F2s of this one as well. 
 
And 100% germ on 3 Chems and BG Diesel. I know I'll be using the 3 Chems for some projects too and I'll post some updates in the chuckers thread for anyone interested.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2018)

First pic Tres Sister & Tres Og blue pheno
Second Pic Tres Og Blue pheno alone


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> 3 Guava D females. I dusted all the lowers with my super stinky male for a some F2s
> View attachment 4114342 View attachment 4114344
> View attachment 4114346
> Sour Stardawg. I might make F2s of this one as well.
> ...


BG diesel is straight flames fam. Putting dudes to sleep night night!!!


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 3, 2018)

that little one in the middle is half a pack of snoop dawg. Also a pack.of inner eye and 6 seeds of guava 13 . About a dozen more packs and I be good for a minute. Which one you guys like . What should I try next


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 3, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 4116204 that little one in the middle is half a pack of snoop dawg. Also a pack.of inner eye and 6 seeds of guava 13 . About a dozen more packs and I be good for a minute. Which one you guys like . What should I try next


I'd love to see what that HP 91, DUD 91, NYC Chem do you in your garden. The Inner Eye too. I popped a half pack of those a while back and got all males.

I'm sure whatever you decide will be great!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 3, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 4116204 that little one in the middle is half a pack of snoop dawg. Also a pack.of inner eye and 6 seeds of guava 13 . About a dozen more packs and I be good for a minute. Which one you guys like . What should I try next


Dud91/ whitestar /stardawg Ix


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 3, 2018)

Right now im on my first run of onycd . Lets see what we find in there and if it does not stack up to the Stardawg 91 then the hunt continues . Gotta run them a couple times first . 3 females and 2 males. I like that nyc chem myself . Happy hunting


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 4, 2018)

NYC Chem, anything else with chemD as mom, after that they all sound great!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Apr 4, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 4116204 that little one in the middle is half a pack of snoop dawg. Also a pack.of inner eye and 6 seeds of guava 13 . About a dozen more packs and I be good for a minute. Which one you guys like . What should I try next


Fuego lu got there man. Pop that original NYCD3.0


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 12, 2018)

I'd be interested in the NYC chem and onycd if it were my garden. Thanks for sharing the photo. Out of curiosity, what do you expect the HP 91 to pump out? Buds similar to og kush or will they be far different? 
Tang - it's probably been asked 100 times but what smells are you getting from the gauva? Interesting projects you have going my friend


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 12, 2018)

Dud 91 should produce a nice diesel type smoke without the sour... right? Cause diesel didn't turn sour until the DNL touched it correct?


----------



## morgwar (Apr 12, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Dud 91 should produce a nice diesel type smoke without the sour... right? Cause diesel didn't turn sour until the DNL touched it correct?


The diesel story makes it difficult.
From what I understand sour d or east coast sour d wasn't sour smelling but named that because of its street price making people sour. 
you are correct IMHO.
Dud 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/double-dawg.298643/
91chem 12 has no sour in the phenos I popped either.


----------



## kds710 (Apr 13, 2018)

Couple questions, so what's the preferred male? 91 chem bx2.......ONYCD....Star Dawg.....and whats the difference between Star 91 and Star Dawg 91


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 13, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> I'd be interested in the NYC chem and onycd if it were my garden. Thanks for sharing the photo. Out of curiosity, what do you expect the HP 91 to pump out? Buds similar to og kush or will they be far different?
> Tang - it's probably been asked 100 times but what smells are you getting from the gauva? Interesting projects you have going my friend


I'm terrible at describing terps but so far all three have a funky garlic/onion smell along with something rotting. It doesn't really transfer to taste...that I can remember from the first round...just knock out potency.
And there's something else too I cant put my finger on. I suppose it could be guava.
I've always found it easier to distinguish the terps once everything's been jarred because seem to shift and change throughout each growth phase.



I dusted the lowers for F2s. They seem to be forming nicely but I do wish I'd top dressed when I flipped. I wasn't sure how hot my new batch of soil would be and these were the last of the beans so decided to err on the side of caution.
Rather have them a little hungry then burnt or locked up.

Preggo


Not much to report on the BG Diesel or 3 Chems. They're all still chugging along in veg now.


----------



## kds710 (Apr 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm terrible at describing terps but so far all three have a funky garlic/onion smell along with something rotting. It doesn't really transfer to taste...that I can remember from the first round...just knock out potency.
> And there's something else too I cant put my finger on. I suppose it could be guava.
> I've always found it easier to distinguish the terps once everything's been jarred. The terps seem to shift and change throughout the bloom phase.
> 
> ...


very nice Tangie


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 13, 2018)

Oh, almost forgot these guys.
Star Kush - {Nigerian Silk x Tre OG} x Stardawg


Last 2 beans. Male and female and both are nearly identical so far so I might as well F2 these.

Still waiting on the Tres Haze. Neither have shown sex yet.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 13, 2018)

Beautiful plants @Tangerine_ 
You consistently bring the fire


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 13, 2018)

kds710 said:


> very nice Tangie






CannaBruh said:


> Beautiful plants @Tangerine_
> You consistently bring the fire


Aww, thanks guys. That's so nice to hear. I mostly do this to stay busy and out of my own head. 
The plants do the rest ​


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 23, 2018)

ONYCD . This one early contender for the keeper . Probably around 3 to 4 weeks . Real nice looker . You can see the skunk va and chem D in her . He keeps putting out fire


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm terrible at describing terps but so far all three have a funky garlic/onion smell along with something rotting. It doesn't really transfer to taste...that I can remember from the first round...just knock out potency.
> And there's something else too I cant put my finger on. I suppose it could be guava.
> I've always found it easier to distinguish the terps once everything's been jarred because seem to shift and change throughout each growth phase.
> 
> ...


That is beautiful . She definitely puts on weight . Great job . Jj definitely is making gems for is all to enjoy . Great job tang


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 23, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> That is beautiful . She definitely puts on weight . Great job . Jj definitely is making gems for is all to enjoy . Great job tang


Yes he is. I think you're going to have some top shelf smoke with that one. I cant wait to see it finishing up.


I haven't been disappointed with anything I've grown from JJ lately. And the high F/M ratio is a nice bonus too. That single pack of Guava D gave me 8 females and the yield is very impressive. The tops are massive. 

Here's a pic of a lower from the first one I harvested last night.
68 days but could've been harvested at 63.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yes he is. I think you're going to have some top shelf smoke with that one. I cant wait to see it finishing up.
> 
> 
> I haven't been disappointed with anything I've grown from JJ lately. And the high F/M ratio is a nice bonus too. That single pack of Guava D gave me 8 females and the yield is very impressive. The tops are massive.
> ...


Amazing


----------



## kona gold (Apr 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yes he is. I think you're going to have some top shelf smoke with that one. I cant wait to see it finishing up.
> 
> 
> I haven't been disappointed with anything I've grown from JJ lately. And the high F/M ratio is a nice bonus too. That single pack of Guava D gave me 8 females and the yield is very impressive. The tops are massive.
> ...


Beautiful.
Almost has a guava color to her.
How is the nose?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 24, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Beautiful.
> Almost has a guava color to her.
> How is the nose?


This one is a little more difficult for me to describe. My Sour Stardawg was easy...super sour gas. But this one seems to have a lot going on.

While growing they smelled of garlic with a funky rotting odor but weeks later during harvest all I could smell was some kind of sour tropical gas. I'm guessing this could be the guava terps? I really like how it just keeps developing into a complex combo of all things "dank". That's really the best way I can describe this one.

The terps are also very loud. While trimming the first one yesterday (at my kitchen table) I had my windows open and a couple of friends stopped in and said they could smell it coming up the driveway.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 24, 2018)

Onycd at week 5 . This first round I let her go 10 . Halfway there . She is the nicest looking one . #3 . Stardawg 91 keeper was also #3 . Good number .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 24, 2018)

stardawg 91 . She my girl . Straight chemdawg . The 91 crossed to the d with a touch of the 4 .


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 24, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 4126407 View attachment 4126408 stardawg 91 . She my girl . Straight chemdawg . The 91 crossed to the d with a touch of the 4 .


Very nice, i'm deciding between 2 males from the stardawg '91, they're very similar structured but one is slightly larger/more vigorous. How many girls did you dig through for that one?


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 24, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Very nice, i'm deciding between 2 males from the stardawg '91, they're very similar structured but one is slightly larger/more vigorous. How many girls did you dig through for that one?


I had 3 females . #3 the keeper . The #7 I didnt save but it could of been a keeper . I should of saved my males because they both had frost on the leaves in veg . . Real nice .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 24, 2018)

Those nug shots I didnt trim so people can see how little leaf there is . Trimming this stuff is like no other . Very simple . Almost dont mind trimming with her


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2018)

Just found another sour city female


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 24, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Just found another sour city female


How many seeds did you pop a whole pack ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 24, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Just found another sour city female


I have a pack of this one too. Cant wait to see/hear how they turn out for ya.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> How many seeds did you pop a whole pack ?


Just 3 one died and got 2 females


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I have a pack of this one too. Cant wait to see/hear how they turn out for ya.


I’ll keep you posted soon as I flip the first in flower in about about week or 2


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 24, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I have a pack of this one too. Cant wait to see/hear how they turn out for ya.


Wow . I always wanted sour city . If you ever see these available id be looking for them.. Even sourdawg3.0


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Wow . I always wanted sour city . If you ever see these available id be looking for them.. Even sourdawg3.0


I got sourdawg 3.0


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 24, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Just 3 one died and got 2 females


I hope you get some nice phenos


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 24, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 4126407 View attachment 4126408 stardawg 91 . She my girl . Straight chemdawg . The 91 crossed to the d with a touch of the 4 .


Beautiful.
I just want to reach thru my screen and snap one off and smoke it up


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 24, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> I got sourdawg 3.0


Cross karma headbanger to onycd . Sour sour city . Rez sour ibl to onycd be nice too but the one you have is the one I get excited about


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Cross karma headbanger to onycd . Sour sour city . Rez sour ibl to onycd be nice too but the one you have is the one I get excited about


If these 2 plants of sour city is fire they will get hit with either copper chem, over the moon kush, or Blue power if I get males in either of those.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 24, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Wow . I always wanted sour city . If you ever see these available id be looking for them.. Even sourdawg3.0


I'll definitely let you know if I see a pack available anywhere.

Or I can let ya know when I F2 this one. It probably wont be for a couple more months though


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 24, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> If these 2 plants of sour city is fire they will get hit with either copper chem, over the moon kush, or Blue power if I get males in either of those.


Whats blue power


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 24, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'll definitely let you know if I see a pack available anywhere.
> 
> Or I can let ya know when I F2 this one. It probably wont be for a couple more months though


Yes please do and thank.you


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 24, 2018)

i take it noone has ecsd?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Whats blue power


 Sincity flagship strain.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 24, 2018)

I have their Blue Petrol...which reminds me, I need to take some cuttings.
I'll pm ya Vato


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 24, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> I got sourdawg 3.0


Got two of these in veg and damn do they look healthy. Can easily see the chem and sour genetics just in the leaves and structure. Also have 2 headbangers about 1 month ahead. If I'm lucky with males and females I'm looking to do a cross of headbanger and sourdawg 3.0. Sour central


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 24, 2018)

Would give both nuts for a pack of the sour city


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Would give both nuts for a pack of the sour city


Hold up I gotcha


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 24, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Hold up I gotcha


How would you like them mailed?


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 24, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> i take it noone has ecsd?


My experience with ecsd was that it held more of a grapefruit smell profile. I would choose sour d over it anyday. Now maybe I didn't get the real deal or whatnot. But why are you so interested in it?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> My experience with ecsd was that it held more of a grapefruit smell profile. I would choose sour d over it anyday. Now maybe I didn't get the real deal or whatnot. But why are you so interested in it?


I heard it’s finicky as hell to grow


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 24, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> My experience with ecsd was that it held more of a grapefruit smell profile. I would choose sour d over it anyday. Now maybe I didn't get the real deal or whatnot. But why are you so interested in it?


sour d ibl was mentioned, as i understood it the intent behind the sour d ibl was to get back to that cut in seed form, so why not source the cut? It's not a horrible grower but not easy it will come out different under environment changes.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 26, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> i take it noone has ecsd?


Is that what you talking about ..sour d ibl . Id like to try a pack of that and see what I could find.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 26, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> sour d ibl was mentioned, as i understood it the intent behind the sour d ibl was to get back to that cut in seed form, so why not source the cut? It's not a horrible grower but not easy it will come out different under environment changes.


The real sour diesel. Hell yeah . I take it you have her . If you do not a bad gig


----------



## morgwar (May 15, 2018)

Chem star after some minor defoliating.
 
 
@6weeks flips on friday


----------



## goldberg71b (May 15, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Chem star after some minor defoliating.
> View attachment 4136674
> View attachment 4136675
> @6weeks flips on friday


Looking nice with tight nodes. I’ll be watching these. I’ve got chem D running now at day 45. She’s in an 8 x 10 area and the only space is at one end and it the 8 side. From there I have to crawl under canopy by the time the stretch ends. With it being 1 plant from the furthest corner I can’t get a decent pic no less a good one. But she’s sturdy and bulking up nicely. Once the first plant finishes (blueberry syrup) I think is going to win that award. I’ll have enough space to get some pics of it. I’ve got 2 other cuts of her in a tent. One is getting reversed and the others gonna be prego soon with what ever pollen I have available at the time. She’s big and bushy as well. I’ll be painting here up with some rootbeer bc2 ,pink rose, og amnesia selfed and selected pheno, triple og, Shiloh d, and magnum opus. Some will be fems some won’t. Plus I’ve got a handful I’m reversing now to make S1s of the clones I have for preservation reasons. They got flipped and sprayed at the same time as the chemD but space didn’t permit me to spray them 5 days before the flip so if there’s any question there won’t be enough time to mature they won’t embrace until next run.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 16, 2018)

*Star Kush* (Nigerian Kush x Stardawg) the Nigerian Kush = (Nigerian Silk x Tre OG)
 I'm getting ready to pollinate this one with a Star Kush male. He reeks and has visible trichs and is dropping pollen all over my new tent. I tried to get a macro shot but this cell really sucks for pictures.
Anyway...I'm hoping the F2s will provide some nice plants to play around with.

Sour Stardawg or Star Diesel
I bought two packs and each came with a different strain name but same genetics. (Star Dawg X Sour Dawg)
I really wish they wouldn't do that shit. It makes it a little confusing when trying to find info.

#1




#2 (sorry for the poor quality but I wanted to get a full plant pic. I'm going back to using my Nikon for future pics)

This ones a little better


No pics of #3 or the male I picked to pollinate these girls.
All smell of sharp sour citrus with an acrid skunkiness. I love it.


3 Chems and Bubblegum Diesel are nearly ready to flip. I just need to grab some cuttings. I also have 1 male Tres Haze from the last two beans I popped. One didn't survive. I have no idea what I'm going to do with him but I'm going to do my best to preserve the pollen for possible projects later on.

And the Guava D I made F2s with have all been chopped. Just waiting on 2 to finish drying on the racks before shucking the rest of the seeds.


----------



## goldberg71b (May 16, 2018)

This I was told is chem D. This is the second one that will be getting knocked up. It’s at day 24. 

Here’s the thing. You can’t judge this plant. I’m kind of running a test. This one isn’t getting any special treatment. I’m feeding this thing 9-3-6 and that’s it and the lighting is CMH. The first one is getting my normal feeding regime with big bud weeks 2-4 and 1/4 of teaspoon of k sulfates per gallon the entire flower cycle. It’s lighting was MH for the stretch then HPS. I’m not sure if I’m going to get back to MH or finishing bulbs(I’ve got 2 for free to test at some point) but it’s with 22 others of which only 4 of them I’ve run before and there’s no more than 3 per strain of the remaining plants. So they’ll be be variations in the lengths of cycles so I might not bother this set.


----------



## goldberg71b (May 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> *Star Kush* (Nigerian Kush x Stardawg) the Nigerian Kush = (Nigerian Silk x Tre OG)
> View attachment 4136659 I'm getting ready to pollinate this one with a Star Kush male. He reeks and has visible trichs and is dropping pollen all over my new tent. I tried to get a macro shot but this cell really sucks for pictures.
> Anyway...I'm hoping the F2s will provide some nice plants to play around with.
> 
> ...


Yes sir there’s a difference between sour stardawg and star diesel whether it’s different males or males and females are switched around. I’ve seen it before or at least that what I’ve been told. Stardawg has different cuts and sometimes that’s identified and sometimes it’s not. I’d expect them to be similar but not identical. Good work


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 16, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> Yes sir there’s a difference between sour stardawg and star diesel whether it’s different males or males and females are switched around. I’ve seen it before or at least that what I’ve been told. Stardawg has different cuts and sometimes that’s identified and sometimes it’s not. I’d expect them to be similar but not identical. Good work


Yeah I kinda remember reading something about that in this thread. Maybe I should just ask JJ on IG and hopefully he can give me some kind of confirmation. 
And I'm not sure about this but MoneyMike said he always uses the Corey Haim cut for his Star Dawg crosses but, there have been multiple drops since then so I don't know if that's still true. When I make F2s I'm going to do them from individual packs unless theres a real stand out male. I'm trying to hunt and work through both packs before moving on to the Star Dawg IX. This might not be the "best" approach but its easier for me to keep track of things.

And I know you said not to judge your plants but I'm judging. Its looks incredible. Absolutely beautiful. 
Are you getting any smells off it yet?


----------



## SensiPuff (May 16, 2018)

Seedsherenow has a few new top dawg crosses 
I got two sourdawg 3.0 in veg one male. hoping the other shows female. 
Back to supporting the real breeders... jj, karma, bodhi. 
fuck gps


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 16, 2018)

Denver diesel, 91 chem ix and Stardawg 91 all acquired this past month. The new additions to the collection . Star diesel is Stardawg female to sourdawg male . Sour Stardawg is aj sour female to Stardawg male . On another forum Money Mike says that all Stardawg females in the crosses are Corey cut unless specified as guava Stardawg . So most likely Star diesel is corey cut to sourdawg . Good work everybody


----------



## morgwar (May 16, 2018)

I have no hate on GPS, copper chem has served me very well. 
Credit cards are a hassle for all companies right now, and anyone buying s1's assumes some risk as just the nature of the beast
They just haven't released anything I like in a long while.
And I'm looking for semi stable strains to collect and work with 
top dawg has kept his packs on tap recently and I haven't seen any nasty shade from jj in a while so I'll send some money his way for my chem fix.
If gu bred and made a copperchem male I'd be in for a few packs


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> *Star Kush* (Nigerian Kush x Stardawg) the Nigerian Kush = (Nigerian Silk x Tre OG)
> View attachment 4136659 I'm getting ready to pollinate this one with a Star Kush male. He reeks and has visible trichs and is dropping pollen all over my new tent. I tried to get a macro shot but this cell really sucks for pictures.
> Anyway...I'm hoping the F2s will provide some nice plants to play around with.
> 
> ...


Damb those.look like jj himself grew them.. Damb . Real nice . If you havent heard it yet let me say damb


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 16, 2018)

I am running Stardawg 91 right now . When I seen a pack available for sale I had to jump on it . Now that I know what to expect from them I want to see what I can find in another pack . Buy the way Stardawg ix is nothing less than fantastic. I have another pack.of that also . When the time is right I will pop that and that will be my flagship for some time . All the onycd work and crosses are really nice . I just want to take it back to the Stardawg ix to keep things simple. I know that there is some serious fire to be found in there . I got alot of love for chem 4 . Dont let them fool the chem 4 is right up there with all the top elite clone onlys .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 16, 2018)

morgwar said:


> I have no hate on GPS, copper chem has served me very well.
> Credit cards are a hassle for all companies right now, and anyone buying s1's assumes some risk as just the nature of the beast
> They just haven't released anything I like in a long while.
> And I'm looking for semi stable strains to collect and work with
> ...


I gotta say that copper chem is probably real nice . But jj made them also and before gps ever did . If he wants to stir it up why not make that same cross and release it himself ..I think because of the chem star . Chem d to Stardawg . That one might be a little nicer. He is letting them live .


----------



## morgwar (May 16, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I am running Stardawg 91 right now . When I seen a pack available for sale I had to jump on it . Now that I know what to expect from them I want to see what I can find in another pack . Buy the way Stardawg ix is nothing less than fantastic. I have another pack.of that also . When the time is right I will pop that and that will be my flagship for some time . All the onycd work and crosses are really nice . I just want to take it back to the Stardawg ix to keep things simple. I know that there is some serious fire to be found in there . I got alot of love for chem 4 . Dont let them fool the chem 4 is right up there with all the top elite clone onlys .


They've got the chem 4 in clone only up in Washington and oregon.
My coppers always lean chem 4 heavy and it's my favorite after the 91skva.
I'll have to try jjs chem 4 x stardawg to compare.
TBH I'm not a fan of chem d, though these chem stars are impressive.
I think my chem stars are 4 leaning despite stardawg being crossed to chem d


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 16, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Damb those.look like jj himself grew them.. Damb . Real nice . If you havent heard it yet let me say damb


Aww, thank you. That's so nice to hear. Its really all in the awesome genetics though. Other than needing support these have been really easy to grow. They seem to like my soil and I haven't seen any sensitivity issues at all.



Jameshaze999 said:


> I am running Stardawg 91 right now . When I seen a pack available for sale I had to jump on it . Now that I know what to expect from them I want to see what I can find in another pack . Buy the way Stardawg ix is nothing less than fantastic. I have another pack.of that also . When the time is right I will pop that and that will be my flagship for some time . All the onycd work and crosses are really nice . I just want to take it back to the Stardawg ix to keep things simple. I know that there is some serious fire to be found in there . I got alot of love for chem 4 . Dont let them fool the chem 4 is right up there with all the top elite clone onlys .


Nice score! That Stardawg 91 should be some damn potent smoke and you must've really lucked out finding that 91IX. I don't think I've seen that one in a while. 

I'm trying to do the same thing with the Stardawg. Just get back to basics and find a few to keep around for a good long while. Its so hard though because I haven't seen a lot of variance in either the Sour Stardawg or the Star Diesel. Thats kinda why I'm waiting to pop the Stardawg IX. I want to be to take my time with them.

I'll keep a look out for any updates you post on that Star91. This thread definitely needs more grow reports and bud porn. ​


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 16, 2018)

morgwar said:


> They've got the chem 4 in clone only up in Washington and oregon.
> My coppers always lean chem 4 heavy and it's my favorite after the 91skva.
> I'll have to try jjs chem 4 x stardawg to compare.
> TBH I'm not a fan of chem d, though these chem stars are impressive.
> I think my chem stars are 4 leaning despite stardawg being crossed to chem d


Me too im really feeling the chem 4 . It shines through in crosses. Jj never released the chem 4* Stardawg . Some ran them and they fot them from jj . Up on that other site . I can see why copper is popular . I want to.see chem4*Onycd. No one made those yet


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 16, 2018)

By the way I do have 2 onycd males . No chem 4 though . Those states are pretty far me . It wouldnt be a simple trip. I would like to contribute ro that cross if I could


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 16, 2018)

Jameshaze seed company . Chem 4 * Onycd . . This is Topdawg thread . Im sure if jj made them they be absoult fire . Id definitely get a pack


----------



## CannaBruh (May 16, 2018)

Confirmed 1x stardawg '91 male and 2x stardawg '91 females of 3 seeds popped. 

The male is the most vigorous of the bunch, speedy bushy decent nodal spacing. The two girls have fairly similar leaves however one is squat with tight node spacing with the other growing more similar to the male. I'm taking cuts and sending them to flower together, if I can squeeze in any other ladies I will let that male hit them but not sure what will be ready at that time.

Some nice photos in here


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 16, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Confirmed 1x stardawg '91 male and 2x stardawg '91 females of 3 seeds popped.
> 
> The male is the most vigorous of the bunch, speedy bushy decent nodal spacing. The two girls have fairly similar leaves however one is squat with tight node spacing with the other growing more similar to the male. I'm taking cuts and sending them to flower together, if I can squeeze in any other ladies I will let that male hit them but not sure what will be ready at that time.
> 
> Some nice photos in here


You are going to get something nice. All the females I had where good ..I think I only had 3 females. Regret not keeping the male cause if you need one they are nice


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 16, 2018)

Its pretty much the same story . Most people find fire in topdawg no matter what strain it is . If you could only grow seeds from one seed company.only what do you choose . Topdawg gear I can see them being alot of peoples choice. They are basically a no brainer its just picking your flavor . All his shit is good . You want haze, og cookies hashplant exotics , mango haze even ..he got them all .


----------



## goldberg71b (May 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah I kinda remember reading something about that in this thread. Maybe I should just ask JJ on IG and hopefully he can give me some kind of confirmation.
> And I'm not sure about this but MoneyMike said he always uses the Corey Haim cut for his Star Dawg crosses but, there have been multiple drops since then so I don't know if that's still true. When I make F2s I'm going to do them from individual packs unless theres a real stand out male. I'm trying to hunt and work through both packs before moving on to the Star Dawg IX. This might not be the "best" approach but its easier for me to keep track of things.
> 
> And I know you said not to judge your plants but I'm judging. Its looks incredible. Absolutely beautiful.
> Are you getting any smells off it yet?


I’m awful at smell description and I try not to touch them at all. The one in my basement will be 7 weeks in on Friday. I’ve got a clone that was passed to me that’s going to be a deeply coated purple/black leaved blueberry syrup. She’ll be done very soon then I can get you some pics that will show more. I wish mistakes happened like this more often. I was sent the wrong box of clones and got 4-5 things none I was expecting but she’s a sexy bitch! Soon to be working girl. After I taste her I’m going to figure out how to keep her busy. Here’s a pic of a plant I’m reversing right now. She’s a looker too especially in the basement. This is just a tease. She turns purp before day 10


----------



## goldberg71b (May 17, 2018)

That’s my iPhone 5s camera that’s purple/magenta old phone just used as spare device around my house. Wasn’t thinking when I snapped the pic


----------



## Gu~ (May 17, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> fuck gps


lol back at ya pal


----------



## SensiPuff (May 17, 2018)

Lingering in the competitions thread? Sad days. Rear end must still be sore from the rough goring you took. How about some worked copper chem lines? Sure would be better than fake s1s


----------



## Gu~ (May 17, 2018)

F8’s available next week. I’ll save ya a pack.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 17, 2018)

Thanks pal


----------



## SensiPuff (May 17, 2018)

Black gold x copper chem. That would be fucking great. Until I see something like that I'm upset about the s1 I bought that I've heard so many good things about. I know you're capable


----------



## SensiPuff (May 17, 2018)

Just so it's clear man, I don't think you're a bad guy. But I dislike the choices your company has made lately. I'm a consumer and should be allowed to voice my opinion 
Have a nice day @Gu~


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 19, 2018)

I here the copper chem is nice . Never ran it . Might get a pack and run it . Im under the impression it is chem4* Stardawg. Is that right on . All I can say is gu was there when it was hard for.people to.get topdawg . I always been a fan.of original genetics from the original breeder example.. Black widow mango haze mr nice . Blue berry dj short . I give gu this he got the copper and no other breeder has it in there arsinal . If topdawg drops chem4*onycd then there is some compatition. I have onycd males who is willing to lead me.in the right direction.to chem 4 . I know its in oregon and Washington state .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 19, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Just so it's clear man, I don't think you're a bad guy. But I dislike the choices your company has made lately. I'm a consumer and should be allowed to voice my opinion
> Have a nice day @Gu~


Also your opinion is everything .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 19, 2018)

If I was in oregon or Colorado and had options to get all these cuts id breed too and most likely make crosses nobody else has . These days its hard because just about everything has been made . Still there is still many than can be . Using topdawg gear to make seeds well that will guarantee fire and everyone uses it but still there is alot of other options . I run topdawg Stardawg crosses not just out of respect because I know that in those I will get exactly what im looking for . In my area not too many know of topdawg and if they do are too cheap for quality genetics on top of that dont know how to find a good pheno because it is all about selection . I cant stress that enough . Most my seed stock is original exept some freebees and some of those are too .


----------



## morgwar (May 19, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I here the copper chem is nice . Never ran it . Might get a pack and run it . Im under the impression it is chem4* Stardawg. Is that right on . All I can say is gu was there when it was hard for.people to.get topdawg . I always been a fan.of original genetics from the original breeder example.. Black widow mango haze mr nice . Blue berry dj short . I give gu this he got the copper and no other breeder has it in there arsinal . If topdawg drops chem4*onycd then there is some compatition. I have onycd males who is willing to lead me.in the right direction.to chem 4 . I know its in oregon and Washington state .


Your right on copper, chem 4 x stardawg
So it's a chem 4bx essentially.
From my runs I've seen three expressions
Ones a mothball/ Lysol disinfectant pheno
Ones a fuel/gasoline and dirty socks pheno 
And ones a sweet cotton candy gasoline pheno.
All three pop up equally and produce well.
There would be little work to do to make this one true breeding.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 20, 2018)

I've encountered phenos 1 and 3 on your list for copper chem. Both great


----------



## morgwar (May 20, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> I've encountered phenos 1 and 3 on your list for copper chem. Both great


I basically came up with the same thing in my chem stars from top dawg, only that one's chem d X stardawg.
The d the 4 the 91 and the sis all have the same mom so I'm not surprised.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 20, 2018)

Wait your chemstars produced similar phenos? Cool, I also have a pack of those but was honestly expecting most to resemble Chem d


----------



## morgwar (May 20, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Wait your chemstars produced similar phenos? Cool, I also have a pack of those but was honestly expecting most to resemble Chem d


Keep in mind I'm running super soil and cob LEDs but yeah same phenos so far.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 22, 2018)

ONYCD. First run . Its at 9 weeks plan to take it at 10 . Purple up . 3 females. They look like they out yield the Stardawgs. Smell nice and somewhat sour .A few more weeks to try it other than a little branch I cut couple days ago that will be ready in a week . 2 males to play around with . Maybe pollinate some blue orca haze . Picture not the best but you get an idea from it . So far I recommend this strain . Topdawg seeds ONYCD.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 23, 2018)

James that ONYCD looks great. I'm digging the structure. Those buds look dense as hell.

Just an update on my stuff (and some other shit that needs to be said)

3 Chems are starting show sex. So far from I've got 3 females, 2 males, 1 unconfirmed.

Bubblegum Diesel have also started to show sex. 4 females, 1 male, 1 unconfirmed.

Good M/F ratios and I really like the structure of both but the 3Chems is the standout. Beautiful big lush leaves and decent branching. I'll throw up some pics soon.

Star Kush was pollinated a few days ago. I dusted most of the lower branches and preserved the remaining pollen.
Same thing with Sour Stardawg. I hit the lowers of all 3 females.

And I'm nearly finished shucking the F2 seeds I made from the Guava D.
Taking on the project to F2 all my packs of Top Dawg has been really good for me. I think I'm going to stop here though and do a few packs of Bodhi next. The other packs of TD I have are sealed and stored well so no rush.

About GPS since it got dragged into this thread.
I have no hate at all for Gu~. He made a mistake on the S1s, owned that mistake, took his licks and went over and above to fix it. All while his life was in complete turmoil.
And IDGAF if I'm called a nutswinger for this post. I'd rather voice my honest opinion rather than be someone that flip flops back and forth. I shill for no breeder and if I say something I stand by it.
I've done several runs with Copper Chem. Its a great cross, with a loud terps and good potency. Morg is right on the money with this one. I think you'd like it James.

But, I'm letting it go after this run because it leans heavy toward Chem 4 and that's my least favorite of them all. Just a personal preference that's all.
Also, just and FWI. Gu already did a bunch of crosses with a Copper Chem male. That release was ages ago and I'm not sure if they can still be found.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 23, 2018)

@Tangerine I can see you are running some good stuff right now . Very interested in how that 3 chems comes out . I seen that pack 3 chems on glo seeds one night when I was at work.I had the money just not on my card. I sold out pretty fast . I only wish I was better prepared .anyone on this site find some 3 chems for sale let me know . Sour city and 91 Onycd . Those 3 id like to add to the collection . Good job tang. Everyone on this tread who is positive knows what they doing . @Vato_504 I got the 91 chem ix thanks to you pointing me out in the right direction .Going to get that sourdawg also . Thanks Fam you guys are all appreciated here .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 23, 2018)

Oh by the way I.seen it on the topdawg strain list . NYC stardawg . Chem4*Onycd . I think.all together he has made like over 200 strains . Thats alot of experience you cant deny . Maybe thats why the mad scientist can be a little on the edge . Great chem preservation though . Since the year 2000 he probably put just as much work as any breeder in the new millennium. Dont you love it when someone shows you what they grew then you pull out the topdawg . $200 a pack can be alot of money for seeds not if its Topdawg though .


----------



## CannaBruh (May 23, 2018)

it's no wonder any male JJ uses spits out fire, chemD bx3 is not a bad starting point for a seed co and he had the foresight passion and energy to get it done, props for that, all the other breeder drama can miss me though.. but it all started with the chemD don't forget

Mycotek did well with his 3chems male (how many did he chose from?)
Gu's male has served him well 

I mashed up a pair of mycotek strains and everything that hellmint has touched has turned out above decent with few exceptions.

If anyone has old tresdawg beans I'd love to hit the chemD with a male... 

I made enough beans with the stardawg ix that i ended up letting the girl go, time to move onto new projects, Tangerine is on the right track F2ing your personal stacks, i do the same when possible then you don't feel so bad chasing new ladies.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 23, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> @Tangerine I can see you are running some good stuff right now . Very interested in how that 3 chems comes out . I seen that pack 3 chems on glo seeds one night when I was at work.I had the money just not on my card. I sold out pretty fast . I only wish I was better prepared .anyone on this site find some 3 chems for sale let me know . Sour city and 91 Onycd . Those 3 id like to add to the collection . Good job tang. Everyone on this tread who is positive knows what they doing . @Vato_504 I got the 91 chem ix thanks to you pointing me out in the right direction .Going to get that sourdawg also . Thanks Fam you guys are all appreciated here .


I bought the same pack of 3 chems from glo, but was told they oversold it. No dice


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 23, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> I bought the same pack of 3 chems from glo, but was told they oversold it. No dice


Same thing happened to me with 3 ogs#1 . I seen it twice and ordered it . Got a refund both times . Second time sucked cause that caused me to miss out on Chem de la 91 . For the most part happy with them because of there selection and prices .


----------



## goldberg71b (May 24, 2018)

Chem D day 32 —> 9-3-6 only 

I’ve got 2 coming down as soon as the pots dry out. Then I’ll be able to get pics of the cut that’s further along. It’s going to have 8 weeks under its belt on Friday. The side branches are drooping from the weight. One of the problems of running 19 plants from 8+ different strains. None receive the best treatment. But I needed to get these run once and see which are worth keeping and/or preserving in seed form. The rest need to go and make room for the new.


----------



## goldberg71b (May 27, 2018)

Here’s the older chem D day 57 fan leaves are fading to yellow I’m guessing she’s likes food. I haven’t started flushing just 1 watering at half strength and it showed. This is under HPS so color might be off and any white spots you might see is NOT pm It’s dried milk. I’m running 4 cannarado 20K jack and 2 of them showed spots of PM so after removing leaves I spayed all plants with a hydrogen peroxide mix. Then the following day I hit them with milk. After 5 days I went back to hydrogen peroxide mix. Then repeating. 2 of the 20K jacks are fading to yellow and they’re the 2 that are susceptible to PM. The 2 fading to purple don’t seem to have the problem. CHEM D OLDER


----------



## goldberg71b (May 27, 2018)

This is getting the chop tonight it’s a clone I got labeled blueberry syrup also at day 57 I’m taking it at 8 weeks but it could have probably come down quicker. It's new to me and I wanted to give it 8. Next time I’ll run more and vary the time to see what’s best. I’m not use to early finishers. Plus she was tucked in the room and didn’t want to disturb everything until I was sure it was done. It’s dried milk don’t worry


----------



## morgwar (May 27, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> View attachment 4142161 View attachment 4142162 View attachment 4142163 This is getting the chop tonight it’s a clone I got labeled blueberry syrup also at day 57 I’m taking it at 8 weeks but it could have probably come down quicker. It's new to me and I wanted to give it 8. Next time I’ll run more and vary the time to see what’s best. I’m not use to early finishers. Plus she was tucked in the room and didn’t want to disturb everything until I was sure it was done. It’s dried milk don’t worry


Beautiful man! 
I don't even bother trimming sugar leaves when they look like that.


----------



## goldberg71b (May 27, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Beautiful man!
> I don't even bother trimming sugar leaves when they look like that.


The blueberry syrup is a funny story. I bought GG4 AJ stardawg & sour D and chem D What I got was milkbone,tangerine cookies, and this B.B. syrup. So they were free and then a few weeks later I got what I ordered. By far this is the best of the first 3 and it’s not going anywhere. Tangerine cookies looks good also. Milkbone I’m on the fence about by looks but I don’t think it’s going to make the cut.

I’ve been collecting freeborn/meangene gear. I’ve spoke with him a few times on DM and after winning an auction 2 weeks ago skycuddler kush F2 x cherrylimeade F4 talked again. He was surprised with what I’ve managed to gather of his unreleased gear. He suggested I pop the Grape Soda Skunk so that’s where I’m going next. Last fall he asked me if I’d keep the non released gear I got in house. It was given to a guy to pheno hunt and he sold them to me. So I agreed and asked if we could work something out for other rare gear. We spoke back in March and he never got back to me. He got lost on the way to the fridge (spring is a busy time so I left it alone) When speaking about payment for auction he remembered and boy did he hook me up. He gave me a choice of 10 crosses so greedy me I bought all 10 non released gear he called his head stash It’s going to be a fun ride.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 30, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> The blueberry syrup is a funny story. I bought GG4 AJ stardawg & sour D and chem D What I got was milkbone,tangerine cookies, and this B.B. syrup. So they were free and then a few weeks later I got what I ordered. By far this is the best of the first 3 and it’s not going anywhere. Tangerine cookies looks good also. Milkbone I’m on the fence about by looks but I don’t think it’s going to make the cut.
> 
> I’ve been collecting freeborn/meangene gear. I’ve spoke with him a few times on DM and after winning an auction 2 weeks ago skycuddler kush F2 x cherrylimeade F4 talked again. He was surprised with what I’ve managed to gather of his unreleased gear. He suggested I pop the Grape Soda Skunk so that’s where I’m going next. Last fall he asked me if I’d keep the non released gear I got in house. It was given to a guy to pheno hunt and he sold them to me. So I agreed and asked if we could work something out for other rare gear. We spoke back in March and he never got back to me. He got lost on the way to the fridge (spring is a busy time so I left it alone) When speaking about payment for auction he remembered and boy did he hook me up. He gave me a choice of 10 crosses so greedy me I bought all 10 non released gear he called his head stash It’s going to be a fun ride.


Thats nice to hear you have all that from him.

I have skycuddler x jarol and black lime reserve. Good luck.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jun 3, 2018)

So I bought my first packs of Top Dawg last week. Looking for the Chem stank I picked up three packs. Chem Star , Stardawg F2 and Chem Cookies 18 . Which ones would you look through to find the Chem everyone is after? I’m confused also with why it’s called Chem cookies but there is no cookies involved in the cross which confuses me a little. I also have copper Chem from Greenpoint if that is worth running as well. Would love some input on what people think would show more of the famous 91 characteristics people are looking for. Thanks and will post up some pics once I have whatever I decide up and running


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice snag on those packs, fine choices. I'm also curious about the naming of that chem cookies 18 strain. Maybe they found a sweet smelling strain like cookies through their backcrossing of chem? Idk, regardless all the packs you bought should throw heavy chem fire based on lineage. Although there are a few different original chems and everyone has their prefences to which they like most. 

Through my own sampling and grows, I think chem d and chem 91 are my personal faves. I have a few selfed seeds from an outdoor bubblegum diesel. It has a creamy hashy sweet smell and flavor. I can only imagine it's the onycd influence. Those seeds will be explored soon. 

Though I will admit, my experience with chems has been short and there are many more knowledgeable members about the chems and all their traits. 

I grew a couple copper chems out. They seemed to be heavily influenced by chem 4, although one pheno had a citrusy fruit funk to it

Good luck


----------



## morgwar (Jun 3, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> So I bought my first packs of Top Dawg last week. Looking for the Chem stank I picked up three packs. Chem Star , Stardawg F2 and Chem Cookies 18 . Which ones would you look through to find the Chem everyone is after? I’m confused also with why it’s called Chem cookies but there is no cookies involved in the cross which confuses me a little. I also have copper Chem from Greenpoint if that is worth running as well. Would love some input on what people think would show more of the famous 91 characteristics people are looking for. Thanks and will post up some pics once I have whatever I decide up and running


Chem star is going to give you a definitive chem experience and so would copper or stardawg.
Any way you look at it you'll get a chem 4 or chem d expression and a powerful one at that. The miniscule amount of Afghani left in them only improved the line.
If you want a 91 skva leaner pick up the 91 chem 12 or an onycd imho
P.s copper chem is a killer smoke and a beautiful plant every time.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jun 3, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Chem star is going to give you a definitive chem experience and so would copper or stardawg.
> Any way you look at it you'll get a chem 4 or chem d expression and a powerful one at that. The miniscule amount of Afghani left in them only improved the line.
> If you want a 91 skva leaner pick up the 91 chem 12 or an onycd imho
> P.s copper chem is a killer smoke and a beautiful plant every time.


Thanks appreciate it. The Chem cookies 18 has both what you said so thought maybe that would be the one since I haven’t see. Anyone grow t yet either intrigues me the cross according to SeedsHereNow is :
chem d x nyc chem/91 chem bx. Have to check out the crosses of the NYC Chem. And how the bx is made as well. I’ve listened to a ton of stories about the Chem and it’s origins and from what I understood the 4 is the reunion pheno that most resembles the Chemdog according to skunk VA. What I really want as well is a couple lucky dog crosses with the original 91 straight from him.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 4, 2018)

Just some veg pics taken before I'd finished sexing.

BG Diesel
In this pic there are 4 F confirmed, 1 unconfirmed. And 1 confirmed male in the boys tent.

3 Chems. And for this one there were 3 confirmed females and 1 unconfirmed. 2 males not seen - placed with his other buddies in the male tent.


3 Chems
 
I'll more pics as things progress. Since these pics were taken they've all been up-potted and have gone from my clone/seedling tent (the cheap tent in the background) to the veg room in my basement under T5s.

The structure for both is very nice. It should be very easy to take a few cuttings from each.

 Guava D f2s have been sorted and are sitting in my fridge. 
I just need to germ a few to confirm viability


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 4, 2018)

@Tangerine_ with the greenthumb, looks healthy! If you find you have excess GDF2... 

I'd love to run some but overwhelmed with chucks to dig through, someone will find some fire for sure in those I'd bet.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 4, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> @Tangerine_ with the greenthumb, looks healthy! If you find you have excess GDF2...
> 
> I'd love to run some but overwhelmed with chucks to dig through, someone will find some fire for sure in those I'd bet.


I can pm you when they're ready. I plan on gifting a lot of these. I went really heavy handed with the pollen on all 3 females and ended up with a shit load of seeds. I just want to make sure they're healthy and viable before sending them off.

And yes...it does seem easy to get bogged down with seeds to dig through. So much seems to get put on the back burner.
Right now I'm trying germ some older Sin City and OG Raskal seeds and not having much luck. I think most of it is due to poor storage before they reached me because I recall having the same poor germ rates when I very first received them. (from the Tude)
I'm going to keep trying though. Hopefully something will sprout.


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 8, 2018)

You guys who like greenpoint theres a 7 pack auction going now on IG csa_1.0 at 170 bucks ends in an hour This is not the first time I’ve seen several packs oh his gear sitting cheap


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jun 12, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Nice snag on those packs, fine choices. I'm also curious about the naming of that chem cookies 18 strain. Maybe they found a sweet smelling strain like cookies through their backcrossing of chem? Idk, regardless all the packs you bought should throw heavy chem fire based on lineage. Although there are a few different original chems and everyone has their prefences to which they like most.
> 
> Through my own sampling and grows, I think chem d and chem 91 are my personal faves. I have a few selfed seeds from an outdoor bubblegum diesel. It has a creamy hashy sweet smell and flavor. I can only imagine it's the onycd influence. Those seeds will be explored soon.
> 
> ...


Also i was just looking at seeds here now and the Chem Cookies 18 has the same lineage as the Chemdog 2018 which also confuses me... is it the same thing with a different name? Wouldnt mind asking JJ a couple questions about it but i dont really know how to go about asking. I really want to find me the best chem possible.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 13, 2018)

Star Diesel (Star Dawg corey x Sour Dawg)


#1
 

#2 
 
#3
 


Guava D # 1
 

#3 (this one is always so damn hungry)
 

Star Kush (pollinated for F2s)


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 13, 2018)

Stardawg '91 male cut and chopped and heading to root land, reeks of chem. A pair of his sisters are beginning to flower at about a week or better in now. The male had started to build clusters in bloom he's going to be a beast next to his little mimosa  bro.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 14, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Stardawg '91 male cut and chopped and heading to root land, reeks of chem. A pair of his sisters are beginning to flower at about a week or better in now. The male had started to build clusters in bloom he's going to be a beast next to his little mimosa  bro.


site won't let me edit in photos.. 

Stardawg '91
pray for feet/reveg


----------



## goldberg71b (Jun 15, 2018)

There’s another auction up on IG this time for 11 packs of greenpoint in a single auction it’s at 210 bucks now and goes until 10PM EST CSA_1.0 that’s 19 bucks a pack. Anyone looking last batch of 7 went for less than 300 I believe.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 15, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> There’s another auction up on IG this time for 11 packs of greenpoint in a single auction it’s at 210 bucks now and goes until 10PM EST CSA_1.0 that’s 19 bucks a pack. Anyone looking last batch of 7 went for less than 300 I believe.


Got a Raindance in flower that while it stretched a bit it smells so damn nice. Caveat being it's the ONLY pack from GPS that ever came in a package other than the sealed white GPS packs (small green ziplock) ... so who knows what I really got.

The smell is very pretty, very "mmm that smells yummy" with some splash of funk but mostly bright pretty smells.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 4, 2018)

Random bananas on lowers on one of the stardawg '91 gals, plucked them off, a more diligent cleaning of lowers might prevent that. Don't see any orange hairs receding so we're going to plow forward. Pluck as we go and any self'd beans well oh wells.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 5, 2018)

Got 3 females from onycd. All are nice . One is very gas  . Very gas. Saved a male to.pollinate something down the road. Popped inner eye couple weeks ago. Hope its nice . Really want that sour ghost. Need funds . If I get lucky to get it I will run that next . If not then DUD91 . I want to run the loompa yeti fuel and cross that to DUD 91 or sour ghost. Both crosses should work . Loompas underdog * jjs underdawg. Maybe it will make some people happy . Good work everybody . Keep it up


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 5, 2018)

Not real impressed with the stardawg '91, ditched the males already


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 5, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Not real impressed with the stardawg '91, ditched the males already


I did the same with mine Stardawg 91. The Onycd took its place . You have the chem D cut I think right. With that cut id probably not get to many seeds . I here that cut is hard to beat


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 5, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I did the same with mine Stardawg 91. The Onycd took its place . You have the chem D cut I think right. With that cut id probably not get to many seeds . I here that cut is hard to beat


Did you find '91 to have a mintyness to them? 

Pretty plants nice growth, good vigor, but missing that foul stank. These are a lighter almost mint chemmy going on. 
These aren't as frosty as it seems the stardawg ix was. I have more in packs to dig through still but so far no keepers.

I'm not holding D right now but yes it's very hard to beat that cut. It's not hard to find in certain circles.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 6, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Did you find '91 to have a mintyness to them?
> 
> Pretty plants nice growth, good vigor, but missing that foul stank. These are a lighter almost mint chemmy going on.
> These aren't as frosty as it seems the stardawg ix was. I have more in packs to dig through still but so far no keepers.
> ...


It was good and chemmy . Maybe one was like yiu described and I didnt care for it . I do have another pack I will run again . So far I popped about ,6 or 7 topdawg packs and every pack had a potential keeper . All stuff pretty good . I want to run DUD91 . Id like to see loompa headband crossed to tres dawg or something nice from jj . 3 ogs#1 tried to get it . Missed it and I.pissed


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 26, 2018)

just got these last week. Someone on IG was selling them. Cost me $160. Who is growing them or grown them . I might pop them in a month or wait on them . Iv been wanting these for over 2 years now.I hope everyone here gets a little of that good luck cause for me good luck is far in between. Happy growing everyone


----------



## morgwar (Jul 26, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 4171381 just got these last week. Someone on IG was selling them. Cost me $160. Who is growing them or grown them . I might pop them in a month or wait on them . Iv been wanting these for over 2 years now.I hope everyone here gets a little of that good luck cause for me good luck is far in between. Happy growing everyone


I've been looking for that one in particular.
Hoping to find something similar in inner eye.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 26, 2018)

Anyone one run the Star dawg F2’s from JJ or F2’s they made themselves? Price tag is pretty steep on them but they have my interest.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jul 27, 2018)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone one run the Star dawg F2’s from JJ or F2’s they made themselves? Price tag is pretty steep on them but they have my interest.


I too am interested I have a pack but haven’t popped them yet. Running Chem star, chemdog 2018 and Chem cookies 2018 right now but still in veg / seedling right now


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 27, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 4171381 just got these last week. Someone on IG was selling them. Cost me $160. Who is growing them or grown them . I might pop them in a month or wait on them . Iv been wanting these for over 2 years now.I hope everyone here gets a little of that good luck cause for me good luck is far in between. Happy growing everyone


A very close friend just finished a run of these about a month ago. 2 week cure. He said its great smoke. His keeper he found was a sour leaner. I'll see if I can get him to send me some pics of it. And post them.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 28, 2018)

morgwar said:


> I've been looking for that one in particular.
> Hoping to find something similar in inner eye.


Also chem wrecker is pretty close. Jj has some new sour dawg crosses. Sour diesel ix. Sourdawg* sour diesel. Very nice backcross. Sold out real.fast though. Sour2018 sold out fast too. Im getting sour ghost . Sourdawg* ghost og. Im popping that sometime in August . Probably a pack of skunk va seeds with it. Im running inner eye now .only in veg now. Another couple weeks.and.I.should know the sex. 8 of them going. Looking forward to them too . Right now onycd is my favorite. I think the sour ghost will ve around for a minute.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 29, 2018)

Can’t wait to search through these! Looking to find a seed grown representation of the sour D, figured this would be my best shot
 
I’m assuming no one has finished any of these yet as they are kinda new ?


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Aug 3, 2018)

Yeah was just released. Hope they come out again. Should be killer . Find a nice pheno and that should be all you need. Do it id like to.see them


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Aug 3, 2018)

Yeah was just released. Hope they come out again. Should be killer . Find a nice pheno and that should be all you need. Do it id like to.see them


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 4, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Yeah was just released. Hope they come out again. Should be killer . Find a nice pheno and that should be all you need. Do it id like to.see them


I have about 6 weeks or so until I can pop these unfortunately but plan on popping half the pack next. 

Hoping to get a solid male and make some f1s


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 8, 2018)

I've got a pack of the Star Dawg F2s but I haven't gotten to them yet. I have no doubt they'll be a few keepers in those packs.

I'm still running the IX, Guava D, 3 Chems, BG Diesel, Star Kush, and Sour Star Dawg/Star Diesel/Sour Corey.

Star Kush F2s are done and I think I'm going to nix this one. I'm on my second run with this final female and I'm hoping it wows me. The first half a pack didn't. I know the genetics are "in there" but I just didn't have great luck with this one. I think the F2s will offer up more genetic diversity.

The 3Chems and BG Diesel are very impressive looking. I'm expecting great things from these two but it might be hard to narrow down keepers.


Oh, and for any Top Dawg growers interested and just to help clear up some confusion from a few pages back (145/146) with regard to some of the recent packs and their strain names/lineage.
I finally just went ahead and asked JJ what the deal was with Sour Star Dawg, Star Diesel, and Sour Corey since the parentage listed was identical. He confirmed they're all the same. Same parents, same batch. (Star Dawg (corey cut) x Sour Dawg).
He also confirmed what James had said -"that all Stardawg females in the crosses are Corey cut unless specified as guava Stardawg"

I really wish whoever labels the packs would just pick a name and stick to it (or just list the lineage) but it is what it is. I'm still glad to have a couple packs.

I'll get some pics and smoke reports up soon. This thread can always use more bud porn


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've got a pack of the Star Dawg F2s but I haven't gotten to them yet. I have no doubt they'll be a few keepers in those packs.
> 
> I'm still running the IX, Guava D, 3 Chems, BG Diesel, Star Kush, and Sour Star Dawg/Star Diesel/Sour Corey.
> 
> ...


Well MOTHER FUCKER! I have sour star dawg and star diesel! And guess what I just ordered today!? SOUR COREY! I was under the impression that they parents were different but from the same line and at times reversed mom to Dad or Dad to mom


----------



## kindnug (Aug 9, 2018)

Probably a good thing, need 30+ plants of one strain to get good chance for something real special.


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 9, 2018)

kindnug said:


> Probably a good thing, need 30+ plants of one strain to get good chance for something real special.


You are correct BUT if I want 33 of a strain I’ll buy that many!


----------



## kindnug (Aug 9, 2018)

If you wanted different strains, why pick 3 strains with the same parents used?
Most of their gear is chem/diesel back-crosses or crossed to elite clones.
I wouldn't expect them to be too much different, even if the male/female role was switched.


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 9, 2018)

kindnug said:


> If you wanted different strains, why pick 3 strains with the same parents used?
> Most of their gear is chem/diesel back-crosses or crossed to elite clones.
> I wouldn't expect them to be too much different, even if the male/female role was switched.


Because JJ is notorious for not keeping males. And when lineage show different mothers. Totally different offspring is possible. That is my point. If their lineage was wrote identical that would/SHOULD mean the strain name is IDENTICAL! I wouldn’t have bought them. Stardawg and Stardawg Corey shouldn’t be identical but yes from the same stock. Add to that as I said. JJ is notorious for not keeping males.

Parents might be from IDENTICAL seed stock BUT that doesn’t mean for breeding purposes they are EQUAL


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 9, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> Well MOTHER FUCKER! I have sour star dawg and star diesel! And guess what I just ordered today!? SOUR COREY! I was under the impression that they parents were different but from the same line and at times reversed mom to Dad or Dad to mom


That's why I posted it. I knew there were others that bought multiple packs like I did. I would've bought a back up back regardless but wish I'd checked with JJ sooner before buying the third one. I passed on others that are no longer available  Oh well, into the vault they go. 
Plus I made a shit ton of F2s ​


kindnug said:


> Probably a good thing, need 30+ plants of one strain to get good chance for something real special.


I couldn't imagine the tedious job of sifting through 3 packs at once. I germ'd 8 seeds and have 4 females and I'm having a difficult time narrowing it down with this one. The variances are so subtle. The terps and potency are pretty fantastic though so I cant really complain


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's why I posted it. I knew there others that bought multiple packs like I did. I would've bought a back up back regardless but wish I'd checked with JJ sooner before buying the third one. I passed on others that are no longer available  Oh well, into the vault they go.
> Plus I made a shit ton of F2s ​
> 
> I couldn't imagine the tedious job of sifting through 3 packs at once. I germ'd 8 seeds and have 4 females and I'm having a difficult time narrowing it down with this one. The variances are so subtle. The terps and potency are pretty fantastic though so I cant really complain


I’d like to know how you got an answer. I gave up asking him anything never got a reply except when I told him that there was group ripping him and thought he’d like to know.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 9, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> I’d like to know how you got an answer. I gave up asking him anything never got a reply except when I told him that there was group ripping him and thought he’d like to know.


I asked him through DM and got a response a few days later. I also saw a similar question asked on his IG. I think its the one with the pic of all the bundled up packs showing off the new drop with "Star Corey" so there were others wondering the same thing.


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I asked him through DM and got a response a few days later. I also saw a similar question asked on his IG. I think its the one with the pic of all the bundled up packs showing off the new drop with "Star Corey" so there were others wondering the same thing.


That’s how I tried to do it as well. I swore I was done buying his seeds. I’ve got chem D cut and an IG buddy is sending the Skunk va cut the next time cuts are taken. But I know the Corey cut puts up big numbers. I just saw a post of the results on sour dawg also with big numbers and figured what hell Sour Corey would be my last pack. But with the actual cuts I’m in no rush to pop them. Learn them before seeing what inbreeding did to them.


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 9, 2018)

Identical lineage with identical parents with different names IMO is a (I’ll be nice and call it a) “gimmick” to sell more packs. I’ve never heard of anyone using different names for seeds from the same identical parents. 2.0 or name tweek with parent from identical stock ect


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 9, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> Identical lineage with identical parents with different names IMO is a (I’ll be nice and call it a) “gimmick” to sell more packs. I’ve never heard of anyone using different names for seeds from the same identical parents. 2.0 or name tweek with parent from identical stock ect


I've seen a lot seed banks do this with labels. It isn't always the breeder.
Btw, if you look at the next pic on IG with a picture of packs, you'll find he did in fact confirm it. (I noticed your irate inquisition on IG and doubt you'll get a response)

Once again, as James said, it had been posted that the *all Star Dawg mothers will always be the Corey cut *unless its specified on the pack the Guava was used. My Guava D has lineage listed as Star Dawg (guava) x Chem D. 

I'd read the same thing James did on ICMag more than once. I always assumed they were the same due to the lineage. The confusion* for me*, came straight from this thread....NOT Top Dawg.
This is what prompted my question to JJ in the first place. 
The only place I've read about this strain having the parents switched around was here on page 145/146. 

Every seed bank I used had them listed in the exact same order. 
https://www.cannabeanery.com/hikashop-menu-for-brands-listing/product/146-sour-dawg/category_pathway-53
https://www.seedsherenow.com/top-dawg-seeds-star-diesel.html
https://www.seedsherenow.com/top-dawg-seeds-sour-corey.html
https://www.instagram.com/p/BmO7kHgHXDx/?taken-by=topdawgseeds
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bkga8bxnqAi/?taken-by=topdawgseeds


I didn't post this info to start a bunch of drama or to hate on Top Dawg. It was to help clear up the confusion started a few pages back. Sorry you're so upset by it *SMH*​


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've seen a lot seed banks do this with labels. It isn't always the breeder.
> Btw, if you look at the next pic on IG with a picture of packs, you'll find he did in fact confirm it. (noticed your irate inquisition on IG and doubt you'll get a response)
> Once again, as James said, it had been posted that the all mothers used will always be the Corey cut unless its specified on the pack the Guava was used.
> 
> ...


 Are you suggesting seedbanks are putting stickers on TD strains for the lineages?

Sometime JJ put names and lineage sometimes it’s just names. Some lineages have multiple cuts of the same lineage. Each cut is a different pheno. Each pheno will match up slightly differently. So it can say stardawg-Corey-Guava yes they’re all stardawg but they’re not the exact same and seeds with each of them with the identical male should express slightly different offspring. One might produce more weight but not smell as good one might have the best smell and produce less and the third might hit on both weight and smell. Then as I said earlier JJ is notorious for different males. So he could hit all three with 3 different males with the same exact lineage. Which on paper would look the same. But that doesn’t mean the seeds will produce the same. One pheno might produce stable offspring and the other two might not. Changing the name surely leads the buyer to think there’s a difference. YES I get it TD is a bunch of inbreeding. But each tweak is meant to change it slightly for the better. I’m not mad I’m just pointing out what I think is common sense. Same mom and same pop SHOULD equal the same exact strain name! Besides that JJ made 4 different stardawgs ALL with different males. Each is noted for DIFFERENT traits even though it’s the same exact mom and the 4 fathers were from the same seed stock. So with TD if I see 3 strain names with the same lineage. I’m expecting they're different phenos being used as parent or parents. Where JJ is expecting a slightly different result. With any other breeder I wouldn’t be saying this. But with JJ keeping males isn’t a strong suit.


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 9, 2018)

@Tangerine_ where did you see this post about all stardawgs being Corey cut? I never saw icmag? I don’t use it. That should be noted on his page and every place selling his gear. Which just leads me back to it being a gimmick using different names otherwise what’s the point in creating another name for something that already has a name?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 9, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> Are you suggesting seedbanks are putting stickers on TD strains for the lineages?
> 
> Sometime JJ put names and lineage sometimes it’s just names. Some lineages have multiple cuts of the same lineage. Each cut is a different pheno. Each pheno will match up slightly differently. So it can say stardawg-Corey-Guava yes they’re all stardawg but they’re not the exact same and seeds with each of them with the identical male should express slightly different offspring. One might produce more weight but not smell as good one might have the best smell and produce less and the third might hit on both weight and smell. Then as I said earlier JJ is notorious for different males. So he could hit all three with 3 different males with the same exact lineage. Which on paper would look the same. But that doesn’t mean the seeds will produce the same. One pheno might produce stable offspring and the other two might not. Changing the name surely leads the buyer to think there’s a difference. YES I get it TD is a bunch of inbreeding. But each tweak is meant to change it slightly for the better. I’m not mad I’m just pointing out what I think is common sense. Same mom and same pop SHOULD equal the same exact strain name! Besides that JJ made 4 different stardawgs ALL with different males. Each is noted for DIFFERENT traits even though it’s the same exact mom and the 4 fathers were from the same seed stock. So with TD if I see 3 strain names with the same lineage. I’m expecting they're different phenos being used as parent or parents. Where JJ is expecting a slightly different result. With any other breeder I wouldn’t be saying this. But with JJ keeping males isn’t a strong suit.


I'm well aware of how many versions of Star Dawg there are. I have a few of those packs. JJ is known for changing out Star Dawg males...not the females.


JJ himself (including MoneyMike) said on ICmag he uses his Corey cut for all moms in his crosses (unless the Guava is specified) 
None of the seedbank I listed said "different parents were used". You made that claim a few pages back and then again today on IG. Not sure where you buy your TD but maybe take it up with them if they're rearranging lineage on packs.

Seems most of the the confusion comes from yes, different names but also this very thread!. Again, this is why I (politely) asked him myself and I had no issue getting a response. Not sure why that bothers you so much.

I agree that breeders should just pick a name and stick with it, and yes, I've seen seed banks do this with not just Top Dawg but GP as well. They don't pick some off the wall name, they usually just combine the parents names. As long as the genetics are listed in the correct order I'm happy.

I guess if you're not happy you can always move onto other breeders. I'm not sure what more you think anyone can do. And I'm not hear to fetch IC Mag links or do your homework and I certainly don't care to continue this trivial debate. I simply added some info. It wasn't a cue to start drama or to get anyones panties bunched up. There's really no need for this to elevate when all it took in the first place was a little homework and a polite email.
*shrugs*


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm well aware of how many versions of Star Dawg there are. I have a few of those packs. JJ is known for changing out Star Dawg males...not the females.
> 
> JJ himself (including MoneyMike) repeatedly said on ICmag he uses his prized Corey cut for all moms in his crosses so why would any one think any different? None of the seedbank I listed said "different parents were used". You made that claim a few pages back and then again on IG. Not sure where you buy your TD but maybe take it up wit them if they're rearranging lineage on packs.
> 
> ...





Tangerine_ said:


> I'm well aware of how many versions of Star Dawg there are. I have a few of those packs. JJ is known for changing out Star Dawg males...not the females.
> 
> JJ himself (including MoneyMike) repeatedly said on ICmag he uses his prized Corey cut for all moms in his crosses so why would any one think any different? None of the seedbank I listed said "different parents were used". You made that claim a few pages back and then again on IG. Not sure where you buy your TD but maybe take it up wit them if they're rearranging lineage on packs.
> 
> ...


I never used ICmag. You keep saying sorry for making me mad ect. Im not mad I can’t be any clearer. If I don’t use that forum and never saw that statement on TD IG page or at any seedbank how is someone supposed to know? (If I knew we wouldn’t be discussing this I’d have read your post and not commented and moved on. And I don’t follow money mike) Besides that the simple point is what’s the purpose of labeling the same seeds with 3 different names? Especially with multiple phenos previously used the easiest way to eliminate confusion would be to use the existing name. Meaning Corey cut or Corey stardawg. Going with simple stardawg leaves it open for this confusion. I thought everyone left ICmag a few years back? Your points makes sense IF it was well advertised. But a post in ICmag might have worked years ago but it’s no way to spread the words these days. That should be something that ever seedbank should have a note about. But let’s assume for a second that a ICmag post did reach everyone. What’s the point in using the same mother and father but giving the seeds 3 different names? That’s surely not for clarity? For those who saw the posts they know but don’t they still question the logic behind that? But to anyone else different names mean something is different even if it’s a small difference. You said yourself there’s a lot of confusion. It’s not the buyers who are creating that confusion. JJ can spend hours days weeks months and years arguing about gu but can’t make sure everyone knows this tid bit of helpful info! Trust me I’m glad you posted this. I’m happy to know. What is the logic in 3 names for the exact same seeds? If it’s not to get those who don’t know to buy more? Hell if they’re as good as I hope having 3 packs doesn’t bother me one bit. But in the same breath I wouldn’t have bought all 3. I’d have made F2 if I wanted to dig further.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm well aware of how many versions of Star Dawg there are. I have a few of those packs. JJ is known for changing out Star Dawg males...not the females.
> 
> 
> JJ himself (including MoneyMike) said on ICmag he uses his prized Corey cut for all moms in his crosses (unless the Guava is specified) as well as a list of his mothers for other crosses so why would any one think any different? None of the seedbank I listed said "different parents were used". You made that claim a few pages back and then again today on IG. Not sure where you buy your TD but maybe take it up with them if they're rearranging lineage on packs.
> ...


I’m glad you clarified that all 3 packs are exactly the same, but I’m confused how anyone could think it’s anything but a bit shady. 

If I saw 3 packs released in short order with the same lineage, I’d assume different parents were used. For example, Skunk VA just released two crosses with the same lineage, but the fathers were different and had been selected for different phenos. That’s fine. He made it very clear and the packs came with descriptions that elucidated the differences in phenos you could expect. 

The “lots of people do it” shouldn’t be a valid excuse for anything, but it’s also not completely applicable. I can only recall breeders changing names a few times, and usually it was for something like realizing another breeder already used that name (or a typo in GPS’ case). I honestly can’t recall someone changing the name, and then changing it again. 

To make it even more confusing, Top Dawg released multiple batches of Star Dawg with different males, but continued to just call them all Star Dawg.


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 9, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’m glad you clarified that all 3 packs are exactly the same, but I’m confused how anyone could think it’s anything but a bit shady.
> 
> If I saw 3 packs released in short order with the same lineage, I’d assume different parents were used. For example, Skunk VA just released two crosses with the same lineage, but the fathers were different and had been selected for different phenos. That’s fine. He made it very clear and the packs came with descriptions that elucidated the differences in phenos you could expect.
> 
> ...


Amen brother! That’s my point exactly but I keep getting replies saying I’m sorry if this makes you mad and I didn’t want to start drama. lol. Someone with reason!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 9, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’m glad you clarified that all 3 packs are exactly the same, but I’m confused how anyone could think it’s anything but a bit shady.
> 
> If I saw 3 packs released in short order with the same lineage, I’d assume different parents were used. For example, Skunk VA just released two crosses with the same lineage, but the fathers were different and had been selected for different phenos. That’s fine. He made it very clear and the packs came with descriptions that elucidated the differences in phenos you could expect.
> 
> ...


I agree. Its just not something I care enough about to debate or argue. I _know_ JJ can be really lazy with details. I'm aware of this.* I said I was aware of this *and thought it was shitty to keep changing the name. Stating other people do it doesnt validate it, it expresses the absolute need for folks to do their homework. Period.
As far as it being only ONE pack from GP? Wrong again. Many from the WW series didn't get named until later on. For instance my Tri-Fi is now Bon Fire.
However, that isn't the issue. The issue is, a claim made a few pages back that the parents were rearranged and that had no basis in fact. I've not seen ANY seed banks rearrange the parents on these packs. So I simply asked JJ myself and shared that info here. Guess that was the wrong move because it did in fact stir up shit and cause butthurt.

If you two wanna spend the night re-hashing JJs business/breeding practices....have at it. Seriously, I have far bigger things on my plate than arguing over this trivial nonsense.
And when I post more pics of these grows (something neither of you have done) I'll list all three names...just as I've done all along.

Who would've thought that contributing pics and accurate info to a thread would cause so much angst.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 9, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> Amen brother! That’s my point exactly but I keep getting replies saying I’m sorry if this makes you mad and I didn’t want to start drama. lol. Someone with reason!


Maybe you two should just get a room? 

All you've done is repeatedly quote me because I corrected YOUR incorrect info. On top of that you seem slighted that you didn't get a response from JJ. Pfft...couldn't imagine why

Jay, you're very smart but perhaps your contempt for breeders is clouding your ability to follow my point. Either way, you two can always opt to NOT buy Top Dawg or further support this "shady" business. 

Worst of all, the clarifications I added are now lost in pages of needless arguing, so I'm done. Y'all have the last word or spend the rest of the night sticking pins in a JJ voodoo doll.. Hell if anyone could follow this mess now. *SMH*


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 9, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> I never used ICmag. You keep saying sorry for making me mad ect. Im not mad I can’t be any clearer. If I don’t use that forum and never saw that statement on TD IG page or at any seedbank how is someone supposed to know? (If I knew we wouldn’t be discussing this I’d have read your post and not commented and moved on. And I don’t follow money mike) Besides that the simple point is what’s the purpose of labeling the same seeds with 3 different names? Especially with multiple phenos previously used the easiest way to eliminate confusion would be to use the existing name. Meaning Corey cut or Corey stardawg. Going with simple stardawg leaves it open for this confusion. I thought everyone left ICmag a few years back? Your points makes sense IF it was well advertised. But a post in ICmag might have worked years ago but it’s no way to spread the words these days. That should be something that ever seedbank should have a note about. But let’s assume for a second that a ICmag post did reach everyone. What’s the point in using the same mother and father but giving the seeds 3 different names? That’s surely not for clarity? For those who saw the posts they know but don’t they still question the logic behind that? But to anyone else different names mean something is different even if it’s a small difference. You said yourself there’s a lot of confusion. It’s not the buyers who are creating that confusion. JJ can spend hours days weeks months and years arguing about gu but can’t make sure everyone knows this tid bit of helpful info! Trust me I’m glad you posted this. I’m happy to know. What is the logic in 3 names for the exact same seeds? If it’s not to get those who don’t know to buy more? Hell if they’re as good as I hope having 3 packs doesn’t bother me one bit. But in the same breath I wouldn’t have bought all 3. I’d have made F2 if I wanted to dig further.


TL: DR


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 10, 2018)

*Sour Corey* aka *Star Diesel *aka *Sour Star Dawg*
{Star Dawg (Corey) x Sour Dawg}


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Aug 10, 2018)

One thing about having 3 packs. You will be able to find a killer pheno for sure. You run all 3 packs you will find some dank. Definitely a keeper female most likley a male too. I had the same thing happen to me bought 2 packs of star diesel then seen the sour Stardawg and had to have it. Grow them out and be known for having the killer sour Stardawg .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Aug 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> *Sour Corey* aka *Star Diesel *aka *Sour Star Dawg*
> {Star Dawg (Corey) x Sour Dawg}
> 
> View attachment 4178722


Straight murdered it


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Aug 10, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> Amen brother! That’s my point exactly but I keep getting replies saying I’m sorry if this makes you mad and I didn’t want to start drama. lol. Someone with reason!


Read my post 2 lines up. You can have something like tang


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks @Jameshaze999 

There is definitely lots of fire to had in those packs


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I agree. Its just not something I care enough about to debate or argue. I _know_ JJ can be really lazy with details. I'm aware of this.* I said I was aware of this *and thought it was shitty to keep changing the name. Stating other people do it doesnt validate it, it expresses the absolute need for folks to do their homework. Period.
> As far as it being only ONE pack from GP? Wrong again. Many from the WW series didn't get named until later on. For instance my Tri-Fi is now Bon Fire.
> However, that isn't the issue. The issue is, a claim made a few pages back that the parents were rearranged and that had no basis in fact. I've not seen ANY seed banks rearrange the parents on these packs. So I simply asked JJ myself and shared that info here. Guess that was the wrong move because it did in fact stir up shit and cause butthurt.
> 
> ...


I think the actual problem is you sound conceited. You say you don’t want to debate or argue yet here you are tossing shade and attitude SMH Now I am getting angry not about the topic but your attitude. I told you I don’t use ICmag. I’ve asked banks and they’ve told me JJ said different cuts were used on both end mom and pop on some strains. I’ve heard it from more than 3 banks some you’ve listed. Because if you think I didn’t notice or ask you take me for a fool. I just didn’t want to get to deep in to it with a guy tossing shade. If you want to post good info like the original post great but keep the snotty attitude to yourself. Because you come across like we’re the idiots. JJ doesn’t reply not because I wasn’t nice in my DM but because he didn’t reply. That’s not your fault but it is what it is. So I don’t look to him for any answers. Passing on good info is great but keep the JJ shitty attitude (like he has towards gu) to yourself. You act like you know me and some how don’t think I do my homework. You don’t know me or how much info I was given or learn before I bought! Seems you’re learning from your daddy it’s no wonder he replies to you. The only one arguing is you. You say it’s shitty to do but you defend it and give attitude to anyone who expresses that very opinion that implies defense and support of it to me. So pick a side of your mouth you wish to speak from and stick with it! Either you defend the practice or you agree it’s shitty? Either way you can keep the crabby shitty comments to yourself.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Aug 10, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> I think the actual problem is you sound conceited. You say you don’t want to debate or argue yet here you are tossing shade and attitude SMH Now I am getting angry not about the topic but your attitude. I told you I don’t use ICmag. I’ve asked banks and they’ve told me JJ said different cuts were used on both end mom and pop on some strains. I’ve heard it from more than 3 banks some you’ve listed. Because if you think I didn’t notice or ask you take me for a fool. I just didn’t want to get to deep in to it with a guy tossing shade. If you want to post good info like the original post great but keep the snotty attitude to yourself. Because you come across like we’re the idiots. JJ doesn’t reply not because I wasn’t nice in my DM but because he didn’t reply. That’s not your fault but it is what it is. So I don’t look to him for any answers. Passing on good info is great but keep the JJ shitty attitude (like he has towards gu) to yourself. You act like you know me and some how don’t think I do my homework. You don’t know me or how much info I was given or learn before I bought! Seems you’re learning from your daddy it’s no wonder he replies to you. The only one arguing is you. You say it’s shitty to do but you defend it and give attitude to anyone who expresses that very opinion that implies defense and support of it to me. So pick a side of your mouth you wish to speak from and stick with it! Either you defend the practice or you agree it’s shitty? Either way you can keep the crabby shitty comments to yourself.


Grow your chem of the crop and you shall receive. I know you have some nice genetics . Grow that chem of the crop and let us know how it turns out


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Aug 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks @Jameshaze999
> 
> There is definitely lots of fire to had in those packs


I grew star diesel and it was very nice. I thought I did a pretty decent job at it . You my friend you murdered it . You can get some serious time for that. 25 to life. You straight murked it . Hows the smoke. How much sour influence


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 10, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> I think the actual problem is you sound conceited. You say you don’t want to debate or argue yet here you are tossing shade and attitude SMH Now I am getting angry not about the topic but your attitude. I told you I don’t use ICmag. I’ve asked banks and they’ve told me JJ said different cuts were used on both end mom and pop on some strains. I’ve heard it from more than 3 banks some you’ve listed. Because if you think I didn’t notice or ask you take me for a fool. I just didn’t want to get to deep in to it with a guy tossing shade. If you want to post good info like the original post great but keep the snotty attitude to yourself. Because you come across like we’re the idiots. JJ doesn’t reply not because I wasn’t nice in my DM but because he didn’t reply. That’s not your fault but it is what it is. So I don’t look to him for any answers. Passing on good info is great but keep the JJ shitty attitude (like he has towards gu) to yourself. You act like you know me and some how don’t think I do my homework. You don’t know me or how much info I was given or learn before I bought! Seems you’re learning from your daddy it’s no wonder he replies to you. The only one arguing is you. You say it’s shitty to do but you defend it and give attitude to anyone who expresses that very opinion that implies defense and support of it to me. So pick a side of your mouth you wish to speak from and stick with it! Either you defend the practice or you agree it’s shitty? Either way you can keep the crabby shitty comments to yourself.


LOL, dude...let it go. If not, call out the banks that gave you the wrong info.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 10, 2018)

Quick recap for those who don't want to attempt to decipher all these walls of text


Tangerine_ said:


> *Sour Stardawg or Star Diesel*
> I bought two packs and each came with a different strain name but same genetics. (Star Dawg X Sour Dawg)
> I really wish they wouldn't do that shit. It makes it a little confusing when trying to find info.


To which Goldberg replied


goldberg71b said:


> Yes sir there’s a difference between sour stardawg and star diesel whether it’s different males or males and females are switched around. I’ve seen it before or at least that what I’ve been told. Stardawg has different cuts and sometimes that’s identified and sometimes it’s not. I’d expect them to be similar but not identical. Good work





Tangerine_ said:


> Maybe I should just ask JJ on IG and hopefully he can give me some kind of confirmation.
> And I'm not sure about this but MoneyMike said he always uses the Corey Haim cut for his Star Dawg crosses but, there have been multiple drops since then so I don't know if that's still true.





Jameshaze999 said:


> On another forum Money Mike says that all Stardawg females in the crosses are Corey cut unless specified as guava Stardawg . So most likely Star diesel is corey cut to sourdawg . Good work everybody


2 months later....


Tangerine_ said:


> I finally just went ahead and asked JJ what the deal was with Sour Star Dawg, Star Diesel, and Sour Corey since the parentage listed was identical. He confirmed they're all the same. Same parents, same batch. (Star Dawg (corey cut) x Sour Dawg).
> He also confirmed what James had said -"that all Stardawg females in the crosses are Corey cut unless specified as guava Stardawg"
> I really wish whoever labels the packs would just pick a name and stick to it (or just list the lineage) but it is what it is. I'm still glad to have a couple packs.


And were off...….


goldberg71b said:


> Well MOTHER FUCKER! I have sour star dawg and star diesel! And guess what I just ordered today!? SOUR COREY! I was under the impression that they parents were different but from the same line and at times reversed mom to Dad or Dad to mom





goldberg71b said:


> I’d like to know how you got an answer. I gave up asking him anything never got a reply except when I told him that there was group ripping him and thought he’d like to know.





Tangerine_ said:


> I sent a polite email.
> *I didn't post this info to start a bunch of drama or to hate on Top Dawg. It was to help clear up the confusion started a few pages back. Sorry you're so upset by it *SMH**​


There you have it. The rest is just arguing and nonsense. Over and over I've tried to explain that I have bigger things going on than this trivial shit but I guess because I'm not outraged (by facts I'd assumed were true to begin with) I'm conceited, lol. I just want to grow good meds.
Hopefully this surmises everything because this horse has been flogged to death. 

Have mercy!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 10, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I grew star diesel and it was very nice. I thought I did a pretty decent job at it . You my friend you murdered it . You can get some serious time for that. 25 to life. You straight murked it . Hows the smoke. How much sour influence


Thank you. That's really nice to hear.
I have 4 females going (plus saved a bunch of pollen from the best looking male)
#1 is a little bit lanky but has some nice terps. 
# 2, 3, 4 are all very similar in structure and also have nice terps. Narrowing down a single keeper is proving difficult.
And its really hard to distinguish the subtle differences but I'm picking a little bit of burnt rubber, gas, skunk, slight lemon and maybe a touch of menthol. 
I have no idea what these would test at but the potency is on point. I use a lot of RAW cones and I cant finish one by myself. 
I'll gets some pics up and better smoke report soon.


----------



## goldberg71b (Aug 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Quick recap for those who don't want to attempt to decipher all these walls of text
> 
> To which Goldberg replied
> 
> ...


I guess only idiots expect the banks that sell the gear to have the correct info? What do you think I made up the different males or different cuts for the females myself? I got that info from the banks selling it. They represent JJ they should have the proper info. They should question getting 3 strains with the same lineage. So I expect them to have the correct info. I passed on what I was told. I didn’t make it up to steer ppl wrong!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 10, 2018)

goldberg71b said:


> I guess only idiots expect the banks that sell the gear to have the correct info? What do you think I made up the different males or different cuts for the females myself? I got that info from the banks selling it. They represent JJ they should have the proper info. They should question getting 3 strains with the same lineage. So I expect them to have the correct info. I passed on what I was told. I didn’t make it up to steer ppl wrong!


*sigh* I never said you made it up. I said the banks I buy from all listed the info correctly. I even added links to listings!

I do my fair share of research because I like to know what I'm growing and I shared that info here along with where it originated from.

If you're now saying its the seedbanks that deceived you then put them on blast.

List them so others may be warned as well. 


My guess is you wont though. You'll continue to come at me with petty insults and misplaced anger. 

Btw, you do realize not all growers here are dudes right ?


----------



## macsnax (Aug 10, 2018)

Ok, I've been getting a lot of TD notifications, and most of this is shit. Goldberg wants to shoot the messenger here, wtf? All SHE did was tell you the information she had bruh! Yes SHE, and she's one the kindest people around here. Show a little respect, we're all just here to grow and share some info.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 10, 2018)

Aww, right back atcha darlin


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 10, 2018)

Another potential keeper. 
Sour Star Dawg - Star Diesel - Sour Corey 
 

This one also always craves mag. I had to supplement with some Epsom because my soil just didn't seem to have adequate amounts for this one. 


And an early pic of 3 Chems just as my lights came on in "halleluiah mode" 
 

This is one of 3 females. They're all nearly ready to chop and I'll snap some pics before taking them down and tried give some details on the terps.

Bubble Gum Diesels are coming down this weekend too. Just thinking about all the garden work I have to do tomorrow is making me sleepy.
Off to bed. Night everyone and have a great weekend.


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 12, 2018)

KhaliBudz said:


> Topdawg's main dawg does have a great reputation. He's been the keeper of excellent genetics for a long time. I'm sure he had it planned out to eventually capitalize on his well kept genetics. And it's been fairly recent that he started distributing his genetics to the masses. To me there's is a short list of well known elite genetics such as Aficionado, Gage Green Group to name a couple Topdawg in my opinion will join that list in a short amount of time. Also In my opinion You get what you pay for -like you said you can find an awesome plant from a not too expensive pack of seeds but imagine what you can find from an elite pack with pedigree genetics that some breeders have well guarded for years.


You are wright,most breaders now days are NOT BREADERS they just buy good beans and make croses that any old person can do and they just sell the shit out of other peoples work.It takes several years of breading to have a good line of beans and that's why the good beans are hard to find and not cheep,As the old saying gos you get what you pay for.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Aug 13, 2018)

Are you still running the 91 chem#12. If so let us know again what you think about them. They might be getting popped next because I was so pleased with the ONYCD. thanks


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Aug 13, 2018)

@morgwar look at the last post . Inquiring about 91 chem#12 again


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Aug 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Another potential keeper.
> Sour Star Dawg - Star Diesel - Sour Corey
> View attachment 4179147
> 
> ...


Damb that 3 chems looks like its going to be a yielder.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Aug 13, 2018)

Looks like shes next


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 13, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 4180435 View attachment 4180435  Looks like shes next


Oh that is going to provide some serious heat! 
Looking forward to seeing how these turn out in your garden.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Aug 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh that is going to provide some serious heat!
> Looking forward to seeing how these turn out in your garden.


Thanks. OG Sour cross. Headband type . They are getting wet within a couple days . Everything in veg is going straight to flower and these are the start of the new. About a week or two after these another pack of something will be getting popped. Probably something other than topdawg but it will be a chem related strain. Diesel or og or chem. Maybe something from skunk va or loompa . Ladies qnd gents time to get serious


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Aug 13, 2018)

the camera phone does her no justice. ONYCD at 7 weeks. She is so dank.     gas big time. Best plant out if all the topdawg seeds ive grown. Straight diesel chemdawg funk. No mistaking that for sure. Chem91 skunk va * tresdawg . All the onycd crosses should all be dank. I prefer the ONYCD crosses over the Stardawgs. Stardawgs are dank as hell too. Topdawg seeds straight fire. You get the chance to run this do it . One little problem. The cuts had a problem rooting so this is the last run of her . Have another pack for backup and im positive I can find her again. All the plants out that pack are nice. This one . She Is tip notch for sure.. Everyone great work .


----------



## morgwar (Aug 16, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> @morgwar look at the last post . Inquiring about 91 chem#12 again


 Many apologies I've been helping my bud harvest in trim jail.
91#12 will give you onycd in spades my friend. One of my plants leaned heavy on the 91 side with a little bit of the lemon but the other three went full on sulphur diesel fuel. My f2s so far all have the same variety 1/4 of them with lemon chem and the other 3/4 have a sour diesel type profile.
The most amazing thing is production and potency with an average of 3.5 oz per plant and totally destroyed local aj sour d clones in flavor and effect.
By buddies onycd 3.0 is nearly identical except lower yield.
After running chem star and inner eye as well as the Greenpoint offerings (black gold) this by far is my favorite gear and permanent in my garden. 
Take the Pepsi challenge between this and onycd 3.0 and you may not see a difference. Ill upload photos when I get the chance


----------



## OtisCampbell (Aug 16, 2018)

Have any of you folks out in TV land seen a Double Jack (jack flash x 10k jack/Rosetta Stone) grow? I’ve looked high and low.. TIA!


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Aug 17, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Many apologies I've been helping my bud harvest in trim jail.
> 91#12 will give you onycd in spades my friend. One of my plants leaned heavy on the 91 side with a little bit of the lemon but the other three went full on sulphur diesel fuel. My f2s so far all have the same variety 1/4 of them with lemon chem and the other 3/4 have a sour diesel type profile.
> The most amazing thing is production and potency with an average of 3.5 oz per plant and totally destroyed local aj sour d clones in flavor and effect.
> By buddies onycd 3.0 is nearly identical except lower yield.
> ...


I believe you too. I just ran.onycd and.its dank. 91 chem#12 always been on the mind and I should run her soon. Just popped the sour ghost inner eye in the flowering room . Also a raspberry underdog og


----------



## morgwar (Aug 19, 2018)

Lol just opened some 2week cured chem star and it just flat out reeks of chef boyardee ravioli.
I'm glad I kept that cut!


----------



## morgwar (Aug 19, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I believe you too. I just ran.onycd and.its dank. 91 chem#12 always been on the mind and I should run her soon. Just popped the sour ghost inner eye in the flowering room . Also a raspberry underdog og


I've got 4 of the regular inner eye sprouted just to see one start to finish.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 27, 2018)

3 Chems #2

#3


Not the best run or pic quality but wanted to get something up on these two. I'm going to "try" to reveg and give em another run.

Bubble Gum Diesel
#2


----------



## SFnone (Sep 4, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> 3 Chems #2
> View attachment 4187796
> #3
> View attachment 4187799
> ...


looks great... I've got some 3 chems going myself, hopefully they'll turn out as good as yours!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 4, 2018)

SFnone said:


> looks great... I've got some 3 chems going myself, hopefully they'll turn out as good as yours!


Thanks!
I think you'll like it. The smoke from the first two I harvested is nice and strong...almost too strong. And hopefully the males I kept will produce some nice pollen chucks.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Sep 7, 2018)

3 chems looks so good. Said to be one of his best. Im still looking for a pack. Im sure I will find one. Got the 12 star onycd#12*stardawg .3 chems Stardawg corey * onycd . The colas are so full. How tall are they when you switch to flower?


----------



## boybelue (Sep 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> 3 Chems #2
> View attachment 4187796
> #3
> View attachment 4187799
> ...


Daaaamn girl! Those look AWESOME!!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 9, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> 3 chems looks so good. Said to be one of his best. Im still looking for a pack. Im sure I will find one. Got the 12 star onycd#12*stardawg .3 chems Stardawg corey * onycd . The colas are so full. How tall are they when you switch to flower?


Thank you. If you check the auctions on IG you might be able to find a pack. I'm really liking it so far. The BG Diesel not so much. Its a real couch locker but other people seem to love it.
I think they were around 18-20 inches when I flipped them.



boybelue said:


> Daaaamn girl! Those look AWESOME!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 10, 2018)

Chemdog be at the massconn rally this weekend at the Seeds Here Now booth, giving away last 30 packs of Dominion Dog, collaboration with Duke Diamond, just seen. Look at all the rallys/cups goin on everywhere, pretty cool.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 10, 2018)

Some 3 Chems...
 
 
 
A little frost comin' on...


----------



## boybelue (Sep 10, 2018)

Tresdawg IBL done come and gone again at SHN? Like 4hrs ago!?


----------



## SFnone (Sep 10, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Tresdawg IBL done come and gone again at SHN? Like 4hrs ago!?


one downer with topdawg- they never put out enough...


----------



## boybelue (Sep 10, 2018)

Is the Corey cut locked down/hoarded? I've never heard or read of anybody having it.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 11, 2018)

I’m hoping someone can point me to the right direction ...im looking to grab a couple TD packs but trying to narrow it down is tough. I’m really looking for something with a heavy ecsd influence the stuff that use to be around on the east coast ast in the mid 2000s. I’ve tried apt of ecsd crosses from difference breeders but nothing packs that smell and taste like the ecsd that I’ve had most of my life


----------



## boybelue (Sep 11, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> I’m hoping someone can point me to the right direction ...im looking to grab a couple TD packs but trying to narrow it down is tough. I’m really looking for something with a heavy ecsd influence the stuff that use to be around on the east coast ast in the mid 2000s. I’ve tried apt of ecsd crosses from difference breeders but nothing packs that smell and taste like the ecsd that I’ve had most of my life


I'm looking to get the ONYCD , I'm hoping it will be close, Ive heard its diesel without the sour though. I've seen a few SD crosses , seems like the majority were with AJ's SD. Maybe somebody with more knowledge will give you the names of those. Have you tried Dr GT's ecsd?


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 11, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I'm looking to get the ONYCD , I'm hoping it will be close, Ive heard its diesel without the sour though. I've seen a few SD crosses , seems like the majority were with AJ's SD. Maybe somebody with more knowledge will give you the names of those. Have you tried Dr GT's ecsd?



I can’t find dr gt anywhere ....the closest I’ve come to finding something that could be a contender was Rezs ecsd x chemdawg and i don’t think I’ll find another pack of his stuff...I know there’s a lot of controversy with him but that pack had some fire in it


----------



## boybelue (Sep 11, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> I can’t find dr gt anywhere ....the closest I’ve come to finding something that could be a contender was Rezs ecsd x chemdawg and i don’t think I’ll find another pack of his stuff...I know there’s a lot of controversy with him but that pack had some fire in it


Dr Greenthumb out of Canada. Has good genetics, little expensive, not bad though, have to mail your order and it takes a couple wks sometimes longer but there reputable. There ecsd is one of the best in seed.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 12, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Dr Greenthumb out of Canada. Has good genetics, little expensive, not bad though, have to mail your order and it takes a couple wks sometimes longer but there reputable. There ecsd is one of the best in seed.



I’ve never been a fan of feminized seeds but have heard good things about his ecsd illl give that a try and hopefully someone can suggest a TD strain


----------



## webby420 (Sep 12, 2018)

I started 3 seeds and got 1 female out of the three. Here she is, yellow cab #2. She’s little more than week in 12/12.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 12, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Is the Corey cut locked down/hoarded? I've never heard or read of anybody having it.


There's a handful of people that have it within the Chem fam and their circle but its well guarded. I've seen the Guava cut used by other breeders but not the Corey. Probably because its widely used in JJs work.


----------



## Bigbeast (Sep 13, 2018)

Anyone try his chem of the crop yet ?


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Sep 14, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> I’m hoping someone can point me to the right direction ...im looking to grab a couple TD packs but trying to narrow it down is tough. I’m really looking for something with a heavy ecsd influence the stuff that use to be around on the east coast ast in the mid 2000s. I’ve tried apt of ecsd crosses from difference breeders but nothing packs that smell and taste like the ecsd that I’ve had most of my life


Try Topdawg sour diesel ix. Sour diesel*sourdawg. You should find something in those


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Sep 14, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> I can’t find dr gt anywhere ....the closest I’ve come to finding something that could be a contender was Rezs ecsd x chemdawg and i don’t think I’ll find another pack of his stuff...I know there’s a lot of controversy with him but that pack had some fire in it


I.just found some.sour diesel ibl. They are old so.I.will.try to.scuff them


----------



## boybelue (Sep 14, 2018)

I picked up sour dawg from Sol, I like sour gassy stuff. Nights are almost cool enough i can do something. Growing ,just the growing, is so additive to me. It's nearing my favorite time of the year, outdoors coming down, indoors going up.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 14, 2018)

James I had some old ghost seeds i tried to sprout, tried GA3 and everything, no luck. Then sometime later I saw a kit for starting old seeds. It's been so long ago I cant remember where, but it seemed legit, scientific, etc. Maybe somebody here knows more about it and can fill you in. It was cannabis specific.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Sep 14, 2018)

There is the topdawg collection in the vault .plus half a pack of snoop dawg. The brown/ yellow envelope is a pack of rez sour diesel ibl.Got it as a gift from a old school grower I made friends with. He got them from rez out of rez personal stash . About a week or 2 im going to try and pop them. Hope I get something . I think they would go good crossed to Sour City . Need some 3 chems and some i95 which I will be getting some specail I95 down the road . Happy growing


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 14, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 4198550


Beauty !


----------



## Breedingbull (Sep 15, 2018)

Running the nyc chem f2 thought I was killing the game with 6 females I was sure I saw cunt hairs in veg.. we’ll i vegged them for two months kinda neglected them slightly kept them in 2 gallon pots just kept feeding every so often in sunshine advanced they developed some light burn from the cobs well I put them all under nets then started to pick the old leafs and noticed 5 went full blown Bruce on me ahhh I was sooo salty but my one lucky female was one I had my eye on the whole time it was growing slower but had skinny blades that were very sharp like a plastic cutting blade unlike the other ones I’m assuming the light stress in veg Bruced them out or maybe I suck who knows but the males in veg stunk I jacked a male to play with and my lone female absolutely wrinks in veg and she’s day 2 in flower now ! If I remember I’ll post pics and what not as I see there’s little to anything on the nyc chem f2 ...I sweat in houses nuts hard and pretty much exclusively run his stuff but I wanted some funk and I paid a lot for one female and a male but if it has any kind of ballin chem funk from the OEM I’m in business bc I plan on going crazy with Sts making fems and using the male to chuck will I get unstable seeds ? Prob but thinking about infusing the funk into all the strains Iv ran is giving me chub action ! So far she’s handling 1200 ppms of KING nutrients like a champ in promix under cobs with 400-550 umols coverage I would like to warn everyone peat gets acidic over time your ph drops heavy make your own coco mix don’t be lazy like me and try promix it don’t even have coco if your not experienced it’s gonna be tons of lockouts starting week 3-6 flower your gonna think are defs and your gonna mess it up worse like I did for two runs ‍ I’m sure my experience with TD scares everyone away but remember cheap work ain’t good and good work ain’t cheap so stop tryna buy every breeders cheapest work hoping for gold I have pics from in house gear to prove why I spend money my skill level is intermediate I don’t claim much other then knowing what dank really hits the tastebuds and knocks ya out


----------



## Breedingbull (Sep 15, 2018)

Just hit me I ran roaddawg by karma/JJ collab got 6 females one was my favorite tasting ever sooo lemon gas skunky coated my mouth I lost it oh well they stunkkkkk the place up with many filters in action


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 16, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> There is the topdawg collection in the vault .plus half a pack of snoop dawg. The brown/ yellow envelope is a pack of rez sour diesel ibl.Got it as a gift from a old school grower I made friends with. He got them from rez out of rez personal stash . About a week or 2 im going to try and pop them. Hope I get something . I think they would go good crossed to Sour City . Need some 3 chems and some i95 which I will be getting some specail I95 down the road . Happy growing



Quite the collection there. Must be hard to choose the next ones to grow


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Sep 16, 2018)

boybelue said:


> James I had some old ghost seeds i tried to sprout, tried GA3 and everything, no luck. Then sometime later I saw a kit for starting old seeds. It's been so long ago I cant remember where, but it seemed legit, scientific, etc. Maybe somebody here knows more about it and can fill you in. It was cannabis specific.


I know.the kit you talking about. It has 2 parts the.first part will clean.them kill bacteria and pathogens the second part has alot of stuff in it that helps germination. You can pretty much make.the same type yourself


----------



## boybelue (Sep 16, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I know.the kit you talking about. It has 2 parts the.first part will clean.them kill bacteria and pathogens the second part has alot of stuff in it that helps germination. You can pretty much make.the same type yourself


Do you know where to pick that kit up at? I've been looking since you got me thinking about it but im not seeing the one I remember, it was cannabis specific and more elaborate.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Sep 16, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Do you know where to pick that kit up at? I've been looking since you got me thinking about it but im not seeing the one I remember, it was cannabis specific and more elaborate.


Rhymes with canna .starts with a M . Look that up you should find.it . They have it at monster gardens . Hope that helps you ..let me know


----------



## boybelue (Sep 17, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Rhymes with canna .starts with a M . Look that up you should find.it . They have it at monster gardens . Hope that helps you ..let me know


Yeah I seen that one , i believe it's different than the one I seen a few yrs ago, I can't remember the one i seen well enough to say it's as good as this newer one though. I vaguely remember two guys sitting at a table with it displayed in front of them and i believe it had some kind of small controlled environment container/greenhouse with it to maintain correct temp and humidity. It was expensive , that's what kept me from purchasing one because at the time i wanted it pretty bad. I may just get the one you're talking about , it looks legit and it may be as good or better than the other one, which may not be around anymore.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 17, 2018)

Is there any way to bulk order from top dawg or do you have to pay full price per pack unless there on sale?


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Sep 19, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Is there any way to bulk order from top dawg or do you have to pay full price per pack unless there on sale?


piffseeds420 . Bulk orders. Check them out


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Sep 19, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Yeah I seen that one , i believe it's different than the one I seen a few yrs ago, I can't remember the one i seen well enough to say it's as good as this newer one though. I vaguely remember two guys sitting at a table with it displayed in front of them and i believe it had some kind of small controlled environment container/greenhouse with it to maintain correct temp and humidity. It was expensive , that's what kept me from purchasing one because at the time i wanted it pretty bad. I may just get the one you're talking about , it looks legit and it may be as good or better than the other one, which may not be around anymore.


Im not about the one you talk about but keeping humidity and temperature on point will help too


----------



## boybelue (Oct 4, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I.just found some.sour diesel ibl. They are old so.I.will.try to.scuff them


Any luck germ'n the SD IBL ?


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Oct 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Any luck germ'n the SD IBL ?


I havent tried to yet . I might pop them in about a month. Probably with my next set .got some yeti og in veg now. Stink a lot in veg . Probably 5 weeks old


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 4, 2018)

I was just looking at glo seedbank, They have ridiculous prices on topdawg, Are they even legit ?


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Oct 4, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> I was just looking at glo seedbank, They have ridiculous prices on topdawg, Are they even legit ?


they legit . Ive ordered from them many times . They just take a couple weeks to get your order to you


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

Garlic goat looks good


----------



## boybelue (Oct 4, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I havent tried to yet . I might pop them in about a month. Probably with my next set .got some yeti og in veg now. Stink a lot in veg . Probably 5 weeks old


Wanted Yeti but all i could find was Yeti Fuel when I was looking, haven't got around to them yet, should be pretty good! Gotta say I like greenline, y'all know of anywhere with better prices?


----------



## Kami Samurai (Oct 4, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> I was just looking at glo seedbank, They have ridiculous prices on topdawg, Are they even legit ?


Too many bad reviews for me.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/green-line-organics-seed-bank.889234/page-47

Piff Seeds does 10-18 packs of Top Dawg for 1500$ Though


----------



## boybelue (Oct 4, 2018)

GLO and G&L same?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Anyone grown/smoked the Mango Cough??

Fort Collins Cough x Mango A5.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Anyone grown/smoked the Mango Cough??
> 
> Fort Collins Cough x Mango A5.


Not yet but I have wanted to try JJs A5 stuff for awhile. 
Sounds like an interesting cross though.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not yet but I have wanted to try JJs A5 stuff for awhile.
> Sounds like an interesting cross though.


I see a lot of those at G&l and they are so cheap, anything that's not pure chem lineage is, I think about grabbing those cookie crosses every time i see em, and that collaboration with karma for like 35 bucks, dang!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> I was just looking at glo seedbank, They have ridiculous prices on topdawg, Are they even legit ?





boybelue said:


> I see a lot of those at G&l and they are so cheap, anything that's not pure chem lineage is, I think about grabbing those cookie crosses every time i see em, and that collaboration with karma for like 35 bucks, dang!


GLO/G&L/Greenline does have lower prices but if you order, don't send cash. I wouldn't even do a MO. And be prepared to wait. Shipping is kinda slow.

I've never had any issues. Ordered several times and always received what I paid for sealed up. But there have too many reports of cash gone missing for me recommend that bank.

I'm not saying they're outright scammers like ThcFarm but theres enough reports to say they're...um...opportunistic? They got 40amps for 800 and as far I know its never been resolved.

I've actually been curious if anyones ordered from GLO recently. They have a few packs I'm interested in too but I haven't ordered since their last round of drama when the CC went down. I see its back up now.
Anyone?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

Forgot to add. I've had good experiences with SOL. The prices are competitive too.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 5, 2018)

Star cookies f2 cracked today!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Star cookies f2 cracked today!


Did you make those don? If you did, would you mind sharing a pic of the Star Cookies?
I have some Forum Cut x StarDawg going now but from a different bank. 
I've been curious how the two compare. To be honest, I've always found better plants with Top Dawg.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Did you make those don? If you did, would you mind sharing a pic of the Star Cookies?
> I have some Forum Cut x StarDawg going now but from a different bank.
> I've been curious how the two compare. To be honest, I've always found better plants with Top Dawg.


I made them
And I'll try n find pics 
Was my fav gsc to date driving bbs


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 5, 2018)

doniawon said:


> I made them
> And I'll try n find pics
> Was my fav gsc to date driving bbs


I have Chem cookies about 4 days into flower now and am very curious about the Chem xs to gsc. I’ve heard they turn out real fire and to be honest how couldn’t it?


----------



## doniawon (Oct 5, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> I have Chem cookies about 4 days into flower now and am very curious about the Chem xs to gsc. I’ve heard they turn out real fire and to be honest how couldn’t it?


Chem d or chem4 or 91?
Could b gmo in there


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 5, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Chem d or chem4 or 91?
> Could b gmo in there


Wish there was more info I could find on topdawgs gear wouldn’t mind seeing some of the females or something on the
nyc chem/91 chem bx would love to see more pics of those babies . Happy long thanksgiving weekend everybody!! Into the doobies and whisky and loving life


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 5, 2018)

I let these sit in the small veg tent too long and they were to bunched together and got too stretchy for my liking but are now in my led flower room and are all staked up with bamboo stakes and are turning the corner. This pic is the Chem cookies 18 before flower. Kept the best smelling male and ended up with 4 ladies : only popped half the pack . Had to save room for the 5 chemstar females and my other pheno hunt of the chemdog 18!!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 5, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Garlic goat looks good


Someone from Hawaii, posted gsc x golden goat..goat cookies. Prettiest goddamn seeds I've ever seen. 
Glad the goats coming back around


----------



## doniawon (Oct 5, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Wish there was more info I could find on topdawgs gear wouldn’t mind seeing some of the females or something on the
> nyc chem/91 chem bx would love to see more pics of those babies . Happy long thanksgiving weekend everybody!! Into the doobies and whisky and loving life


I predict slow veg and lower yeilds but the finished flowers should b nothing short of amazing!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 5, 2018)

doniawon said:


> I predict slow veg and lower yeilds but the finished flowers should b nothing short of amazing!


Yea it wa me actually a mistake I was all cookied out but when I bought them SHN had it listed like this


----------



## boybelue (Oct 5, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Yea it wa me actually a mistake I was all cookied out but when I bought them SHN had it listed like this


I seen that too , was wondering about it, had to be a misprint!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> GLO/G&L/Greenline does have lower prices but if you order, don't send cash. I wouldn't even do a MO. And be prepared to wait. Shipping is kinda slow.
> 
> I've never had any issues. Ordered several times and always received what I paid for sealed up. But there have too many reports of cash gone missing for me recommend that bank.
> 
> ...


Ive made 4 orders I think since May. I sent cash in may and it took forever , I think i actually got my second order before the first one I placed in may. I emailed them several times and they said they were busy with other work or something and was only making orders like once a week. But i did get all mine, and the last two orders was with CC and got both of those super fast. If you have to email them , I think it was Amber's i was getting good responses on. All this is kinda fuzzy it's been a min, so if im wrong on anything I'll re-post.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Oct 5, 2018)

What would be the desirable Stardawg F2 Pheno type? How would you identify?

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/stardawg-chem-4-x-tres-dawg.64133/


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 6, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Wish there was more info I could find on topdawgs gear wouldn’t mind seeing some of the females or something on the
> nyc chem/91 chem bx would love to see more pics of those babies . Happy long thanksgiving weekend everybody!! Into the doobies and whisky and loving life


I'd like to see some that work too. Both the NYC and 91BX, and 91IX are great on their own. Be great to see how they do together. Have you tried ICMag? They used to be my go-to source for TD/Chemdogs but I haven't check em in awhile.



boybelue said:


> Ive made 4 orders I think since May. I sent cash in may and it took forever , I think i actually got my second order before the first one I placed in may. I emailed them several times and they said they were busy with other work or something and was only making orders like once a week. But i did get all mine, and the last two orders was with CC and got both of those super fast. If you have to email them , I think it was Amber's i was getting good responses on. All this is kinda fuzzy it's been a min, so if im wrong on anything I'll re-post.


That's good to hear. That banks had a lot of ups and downs.
I didn't realize you already had experience with them so maybe my post can be of use to someone else, lol.
I've been eyeing a few packs and think I might make a small order today to test the waters again.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 6, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> What would be the desirable Stardawg F2 Pheno type? How would you identify?
> 
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/stardawg-chem-4-x-tres-dawg.64133/


There's a few different cuts of StarDawg but not all came from the original release. I cant say for certain what parents were used in the F2s. I havent looked it up and my pack only has SD x SD listed. The IX is Star Dawg (corey) x Star Dawg. I guess that would make them an F2 select?

With the IX I didn't see a lot of variation. 
I only have one or two pics of these in veg (all very uniform) but the keeper I choose is nearing the finish line and I can post some pics if they'll help. Jameshaze has posted some pics too along with a great smoke report several pages back.

Probably not the answer you're looking for but thought I'd try to help. For me, it came down to terps and potency. 

And if you do grow those F2s I'd love to see and hear how they turn out for ya.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 6, 2018)

I asked top dawg on instagram for the lineage of both parents and this is what I got lol. After I got his response I asked about the dad as well what generation he came from


----------



## Kami Samurai (Oct 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> There's a few different cuts of StarDawg but not all came from the original release. I cant say for certain what parents were used in the F2s. I havent looked it up and my pack only has SD x SD listed. The IX is Star Dawg (corey) x Star Dawg. I guess that would make them an F2 select?
> 
> With the IX I didn't see a lot of variation.
> I only have one or two pics of these in veg (all very uniform) but the keeper I choose is nearing the finish line and I can post some pics if they'll help. Jameshaze has posted some pics too along with a great smoke report several pages back.
> ...


Definitely bud they should ship Monday.

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/star-dawg-keepers.37238/



Getgrowingson said:


> I asked top dawg on instagram for the lineage of both parents and this is what I got lol. After I got his response I asked about the dad as well what generation he came from


Thanks bud


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> GLO/G&L/Greenline does have lower prices but if you order, don't send cash. I wouldn't even do a MO. And be prepared to wait. Shipping is kinda slow.
> 
> I've never had any issues. Ordered several times and always received what I paid for sealed up. But there have too many reports of cash gone missing for me recommend that bank.
> 
> ...


1200 never resolved he never had any intention of ever sending anything I am convinced at this point. Neither order was ever even moved to shipped.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> 1200 never resolved he never had any intention of ever sending anything I am convinced at this point. Neither order was ever even moved to shipped.


Wow luckily i got mine. It was just for two pks, but it took several emails. Man i hate that for you!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 7, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Wow luckily i got mine. It was just for two pks, but it took several emails. Man i hate that for you!


If you complain he pockets the money and threatens to rat on you. Uses the complaint as an excuse when there was no intention of fulfilling the order in the first place. I am not the only one.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Oct 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> If you complain he pockets the money and threatens to rat on you. Uses the complaint as an excuse when there was no intention of fulfilling the order in the first place. I am not the only one.


Wasn’t aware buying cannabis seeds as novelty items was illegal. Misrepresentation is/ false advertising/ theft are. How would you get in trouble and he wouldn’t as the listed vendor?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> 1200 never resolved he never had any intention of ever sending anything I am convinced at this point. Neither order was ever even moved to shipped.


Oh shit, that _is_ quite loss.

I've seen other banks threaten to turn a customers info over to the authorities over complaints/chargebacks. Cutthroat bizz or not, snitching is bullshit. 

Really sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Wasn’t aware buying cannabis seeds as novelty items was illegal. Misrepresentation is/ false advertising/ theft are. How would you get in trouble and he wouldn’t as the listed vendor?


I think they threatened to turn his personal info over to the authorities knowing he's in not only an illegal state, but one of the worst when it comes to cannabis laws.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Oct 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think they threatened to turn his personal info over to the authorities knowing he's in not only an illegal state, but one of the worst when it comes to cannabis laws.


Although I’m sure the vendor was just running his mouth trying to scare you off. I’m sure they’re not perfectly regulated or processing orders wouldn’t be a problem
Products and companies who can deliver do. Every sale should be taken seriously, if they don’t have the pride in ownership put your money to someone who’d work for it, they’re not on top of the hill and obviously not hungry for a spot. I’d never buy from them due to your review directly so thank you poster as well.

I don’t usually place small orders so I would’ve stayed aggressive bud, I’m also in a position to not be worried about legal repercussions so I couldn’t empathize.

Seedsman is awesome.
Nirvana comes thru cheap.
Attitude is a gamble for breeder packs even if you pay for it.
Lumberjackseedsource is awesome.
Waiting for my first order from seedsherenow.

A phone call from your neighbor saying I think my neighbor is a drug dealer isn’t enough to get a warrant in a lot of places a IR of grow facility isn’t enough. Don’t ship to your place of grow don’t let people rip you off. Be careful what you throw away.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Oct 12, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Wanted Yeti but all i could find was Yeti Fuel when I was looking, haven't got around to them yet, should be pretty good! Gotta say I like greenline, y'all know of anywhere with better prices?


Gloseeds greenline. Probably the best prices. Yeti fuel if you have the chance to get it then get ut. It will be fire for sure. Probably one of the best seed lines out there. I have a pack in the vault . Yeti og * aj sour diesel. Gotta be fire. If loompa made it than its fire


----------



## boybelue (Oct 12, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Gloseeds greenline. Probably the best prices. Yeti fuel if you have the chance to get it then get ut. It will be fire for sure. Probably one of the best seed lines out there. I have a pack in the vault . Yeti og * aj sour diesel. Gotta be fire. If loompa made it than its fire


Yea I grabbed the Yeti Fuel, and I agree Loompa puts out some good stuff, Does pretty big numbers for his selections. Wish i had the pure Yeti/ headband. Your pk Yeti x AJ SD, very interesting, like to see how they turn out!


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 12, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> What would be the desirable Stardawg F2 Pheno type? How would you identify?
> 
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/stardawg-chem-4-x-tres-dawg.64133/


Must be fixin to release some I seen a pic on IG says in Dec. I laughed because that was all he said in the comments. Stardawg branch pollenated with Stardawg. Not whichaone or nuttin. I asked if fems, never got a response, I figger he's like a lot of folks, fems don't hold no water in his game. lol I wasn't tryin to be a dick, I could't tell from what he said.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 12, 2018)

Got a response about the stardawg f2 daddy . It’s the purple stardawg


----------



## higher self (Oct 12, 2018)

No dawgs or chem in these genetics but im about to run a pack of Afro Jam (Jamaica Highland x African Haze). Need more sativas to chuck with and figured this will be an intresting cross to run. Stay tuned for updates


----------



## Kami Samurai (Oct 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Must be fixin to release some I seen a pic on IG says in Dec. I laughed because that was all he said in the comments. Stardawg branch pollenated with Stardawg. Not whichaone or nuttin. I asked if fems, never got a response, I figger he's like a lot of folks, fems don't hold no water in his game. lol I wasn't tryin to be a dick, I could't tell from what he said.


So Stardawg F2’s are (Purple Stardawg x Corey Stardawg)
Hopefully I get a corey cut leaning pheno I’m pretty sure it’s about a 25%-50% chance to get a parent leaning pheno.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 15, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> So Stardawg F2’s are (Purple Stardawg x Corey Stardawg)
> Hopefully I get a corey cut leaning pheno I’m pretty sure it’s about a 25%-50% chance to get a parent leaning pheno.


Nope. Other way around Kami.
Mom is the Corey cut x to the Purple SD (same batch Kate was found in)

With JJs gear you have dig around because he has different batches, different names, and doesn't hang on to his male SDs.
I believe he does test his males though or at least claims to and has shared the results on his IG


----------



## Kami Samurai (Oct 15, 2018)

Got em today


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 15, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> View attachment 4216285
> Got em today


Right on! 

I'd love to see how those turn out for ya. 
I don't think I've seen any grows the F2s in here yet. ​


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 16, 2018)

Star Dawg IX keeper. Around 63 days with about a wk or so left.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Oct 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Star Dawg IX keeper. Around 63 days with about a wk or so left.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216508


Very nice bud. They’ll be popped as soon as I have room. Going to take clones and Pheno hunt for a keeper as well. Pack came with 13 seeds.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 16, 2018)

Me too have a pack in the vault!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 20, 2018)

Horror has Star Dawg f2 listed as Chem 4 x 91 Tres Dawg. I see now y'all are talking about Stardawg f2 not Star Dawg! Lol


----------



## boybelue (Oct 20, 2018)

JJ's offerings are case sensitive!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 21, 2018)

Probably a misprint on Horrors end because (91chem x Tres Dawg) = ONYCD


----------



## boybelue (Oct 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Probably a misprint on Horrors end because (91chem x Tres Dawg) = ONYCD


Yeah must be cause you know your Chems as good as anybody. What's the lineage difference between the Stardawg f2 and Star Dawg f2?


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 21, 2018)

A space in between


----------



## doniawon (Oct 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Star Dawg IX keeper. Around 63 days with about a wk or so left.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216508


What I'm looking for in the SD. Good find


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 21, 2018)

KiwiChem. nice. Trimmers needed in Denver area, what a job that must be, woohoo


----------



## doniawon (Oct 21, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> KiwiChem. nice. Trimmers needed in Denver area, what a job that must be, woohoo


Wook for hire


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 21, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> KiwiChem. nice. Trimmers needed in Denver area, what a job that must be, woohoo


It’s two days, you need to have a MED badge (which costs $75 or $250 depending on the type of badge), and it *might* lead to future gigs. Given Top Dawg’s previous post looking for employees, it sounds like the pay is shit too. I don’t know why anyone would want to work in legal cannabis right now.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s two days, you need to have a MED badge (which costs $75 or $250 depending on the type of badge), and it *might* lead to future gigs. Given Top Dawg’s previous post looking for employees, it sounds like the pay is shit too. I don’t know why anyone would want to work in legal cannabis right now.


Pay isn't bad up north, have friends that trim and bud tend. Both get full benefits, and make 15ish per hour starting out. Plus benefits!


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 21, 2018)

A local dispensary was advertising here for budtenders, starting off at 21 per hour plus benefits, lol, i thought that was pretty darn good,


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 21, 2018)

Be wild to be a topdawg trimmer, woooolawdy


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 23, 2018)

Star Dawg IX harvested yesterday. 


 

 
Pollinated lowers

 

I'll throw up some pics of dried nugs before jarring in a few days. 


Oh and sorry for the gigantic pics. I'm back to using my digital and I always for forget to resize before posting.


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 23, 2018)

Very nice looking buds tangerine. So quick question i was hoping you guys could help me with. So from my understanding top dawg found chem from bag seed correct? Did he x it to anything to get chem or was it just bag seed and if it was just bag seed why does he want royalty from it?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 23, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Very nice looking buds tangerine. So quick question i was hoping you guys could help me with. So from my understanding top dawg found chem from bag seed correct? Did he x it to anything to get chem or was it just bag seed and if it was just bag seed why does he want royalty from it?


I started to type out a response but theres just so much info between where the seeds were found, to who popped them first.
But, yes Chemdog did make a few crosses. Giesel would be one I believe.​I try to be as accurate as possible when I post about genetics so I deleted my original response and dug out an old link I still refer to from time to time.
Others might come along and chime in but in the mean time, this should help answer your questions.
*https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?threadid=234671*
*https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=60048*

Its the most comprehensive list of info I've found.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 23, 2018)

A lot of top shelf strains originated from bagseed, I think it's more or less about the quality than the origins. Chemdog found the original beans but JJ has put in the work making regular seed lines and not just taking the easy route making fems or S1's. So he has put in a lot of work to be compensated for in my opinion.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 23, 2018)

Nice info. I will say, odd to hear of him in the one thread talk bout the robbery in Cottage Grove, OR. Cut I got legit was from Salem via Portland, and after receiving, my guy and myself were asked if we passed cuts around, to say it was the 4, not the D, and not given a reason. My guy told em to get fucked, nothing ever happened to him, we discussed why a few diff times, couldn't figger it, and I was other end of state, so I just grew it and knew it as the D. My GOAT if not up in the top 2-3. Crazy world. Not to imply anything at all, jme.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Nice info. I will say, odd to hear of him in the one thread talk bout the robbery in Cottage Grove, OR. Cut I got legit was from Salem via Portland, and after receiving, my guy and myself were asked if we passed cuts around, to say it was the 4, not the D, and not given a reason. My guy told em to get fucked, nothing ever happened to him, we discussed why a few diff times, couldn't figger it, and I was other end of state, so I just grew it and knew it as the D. My GOAT if not up in the top 2-3. Crazy world. Not to imply anything at all, jme.


You referring to where the last seeds got stole?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 23, 2018)

boybelue said:


> You referring to where the last seeds got stole?


from reading the one thread, not sure if cuts or beans? Incident I personally referenced would have been 2011-2012. Never heard of the robbery till seeing it in that thread. Just figgered the cut guys were trying to hype the 4, when it was obvious it wasn't quite as potent as the D. again, JMHO. My guy was pretty good guy, straightforward, he knew what he got, he was gonna call it what it was. Plus, the request came after the gift was given, couple of minutes.


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks tangerine ive read both of those threads before n thats kinda the reason i was asking to see if im taking everything wrong. I know that some great strains come from bag seed or herm but to say that its ur creation and charge everyone that runs it a finders fee is a bit over kill when u did nothing but grow it out.even sva said when he traded his cut back in 06 that he didnt even have the original cut anymore and it was the sister cut he got or was it the D? Either way just seems kinda shady to me and with sva putting his chem cut out seems that that is the original correct.


----------



## webby420 (Oct 26, 2018)

Yellow can on 9/2/18. First day of 12/12. It’s looking beautiful now and finishing nicely. I’ll snap a bud porn pic soon.


----------



## webby420 (Oct 26, 2018)

Lol yellow cab


----------



## Kami Samurai (Oct 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Star Dawg IX harvested yesterday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220184
> ...


Did you pollinate with a Stardawg male as well?


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 27, 2018)

kermit2692 said:


> Lol all these no name seed companies.. Why pay 200 bucks when there's plenty of good genetics going cheaper? Do ya really think they are charging that much because they have something special? Or is it much more likely that they are greedy.


Sometimes when you growing for market ,you have to go with what the punters want,No good selling grapes when people want Pineapples,But i do agree with you ,there are loads of great strains that are far better out there in my Opinion.Barneys Farms ,Top Dawg is a Very nice strain super frosty ,With Real strong smell,The smell carries over to the taste,Really nice taste that clings to the mouth


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 27, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Did you pollinate with a Stardawg male as well?


Yep. I'm shucking the seeds today and jarring up the top unpollinated part of the plant.


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Star Dawg IX harvested yesterday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220184
> ...


Fire


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 27, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> Fire


Thank you. I'm going to a smoke report over the weekend. I tried to do one a couple days ago but that weed had me like the Life Alert lady, lol.
Its one of the most potent flowers I've ever smoked.


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 27, 2018)

_Seems to be really a Lot of it around in the UK at the Minute,Star Dawg,it was Gorilla Glue and Bruce Banner ,Before that.Really good Quality too.But that above looks Amazing Enjoy _


----------



## SFnone (Oct 28, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Thanks tangerine ive read both of those threads before n thats kinda the reason i was asking to see if im taking everything wrong. I know that some great strains come from bag seed or herm but to say that its ur creation and charge everyone that runs it a finders fee is a bit over kill when u did nothing but grow it out.even sva said when he traded his cut back in 06 that he didnt even have the original cut anymore and it was the sister cut he got or was it the D? Either way just seems kinda shady to me and with sva putting his chem cut out seems that that is the original correct.


top dawg uses chemdog verified plants- jj got the d cut from chem himself, and I think the 91 from money mike some time back, but i'm not entirely sure on that second one- either way, chem gave out cuts to a handful of people before and up to his legal issues in 11, who kept them safe and running within the inner circle- even jj lost at least a few females at one point, but has been able to get back certain cuts from those who had/have the real deal... the ones used by top dawg are legit. ... anyway, chemdog and his associates did more than just grow bagseed, they realized how special it was and brought it out of the shadows- jj has helped to preserve the strain and put it into a stable seed form- the whole chem family- the originals- deserve a great deal of credit- without them, chances are the strain would have been lost. on a side note, the real dog bud is said to have originated around the California/Oregon border, then shipped out to Colorado to a friend of a friend of joe brand. and diesel was created from a 91 cut and a maybe, maybe not, "unknown" pollen donor in either aj's or weasel's grow room (can't remember which one it supposedly was)- the diesel may be why they all are so territorial- "sour" diesel was ripped off pretty bad back in the day, including by other big breeders of the time, like soma, who made a nyc diesel that had nothing to do with the real thing. and with the inevitable corporate intrusion and exploitation that comes with legalization, it is understandable that the true keepers and growers of the original chem strains would want to retain a certain ownership- and I got no problem with that- they've been doing a good job thus far, why not keep it in the hands of a trusted source and with real weed people?... kind of unrelated, but I watch this shit on vice channel about weed, and they put these out of touch, fuckin fat cat suits on there, who would have nothing to do with weed if there was no money involved, and they are taking over... I don't know bout you, but I would much rather buy from the old-school guys who are and have been doing it with a passion for years, than from some phony who is trying to brand other peoples underground efforts in an attempt to sell their counterfeited "product"... ... i'm rambling, and honestly, I don't know if this even makes sense... but i been eating some early homemade Halloween candy, so... ... i think they need to add a head that is a balloon...


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 28, 2018)

SFnone said:


> top dawg uses chemdog verified plants- jj got the d cut from chem himself, and I think the 91 from money mike some time back, but i'm not entirely sure on that second one- either way, chem gave out cuts to a handful of people before and up to his legal issues in 11, who kept them safe and running within the inner circle- even jj lost at least a few females at one point, but has been able to get back certain cuts from those who had/have the real deal... the ones used by top dawg are legit. ... anyway, chemdog and his associates did more than just grow bagseed, they realized how special it was and brought it out of the shadows- jj has helped to preserve the strain and put it into a stable seed form- the whole chem family- the originals- deserve a great deal of credit- without them, chances are the strain would have been lost. on a side note, the real dog bud is said to have originated around the California/Oregon border, then shipped out to Colorado to a friend of a friend of joe brand. and diesel was created from a 91 cut and a maybe, maybe not, "unknown" pollen donor in either aj's or weasel's grow room (can't remember which one it supposedly was)- the diesel may be why they all are so territorial- "sour" diesel was ripped off pretty bad back in the day, including by other big breeders of the time, like soma, who made a nyc diesel that had nothing to do with the real thing. and with the inevitable corporate intrusion and exploitation that comes with legalization, it is understandable that the true keepers and growers of the original chem strains would want to retain a certain ownership- and I got no problem with that- they've been doing a good job thus far, why not keep it in the hands of a trusted source and with real weed people?... kind of unrelated, but I watch this shit on vice channel about weed, and they put these out of touch, fuckin fat cat suits on there, who would have nothing to do with weed if there was no money involved, and they are taking over... I don't know bout you, but I would much rather buy from the old-school guys who are and have been doing it with a passion for years, than from some phony who is trying to brand other peoples underground efforts in an attempt to sell their counterfeited "product"... ... i'm rambling, and honestly, I don't know if this even makes sense... but i been eating some early homemade Halloween candy, so... ... i think they need to add a head that is a balloon...


Thanks for putting a different light on the subject for me it was much appreciated.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Oct 28, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yep. I'm shucking the seeds today and jarring up the top unpollinated part of the plant.


Nice, so you got your own F2s. Hope you find something super dank bud.


----------



## tyke1973 (Oct 28, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Star Dawg IX harvested yesterday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220184
> ...


These Photos have got me thinking about doing this at some point in the Future,I know the chance of getting a Pheno like this are slim .But what a sight very nice .I love the Large Photo's dude ,Give you are better view than looking at those stupid small ones ,that you only have to enlarge any way.I have some seeds from the stuff that was flying around not long ago,also the gg#4 and bruce banner


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 28, 2018)

SFnone said:


> top dawg uses chemdog verified plants- jj got the d cut from chem himself, and I think the 91 from money mike some time back, but i'm not entirely sure on that second one- either way, chem gave out cuts to a handful of people before and up to his legal issues in 11, who kept them safe and running within the inner circle- even jj lost at least a few females at one point, but has been able to get back certain cuts from those who had/have the real deal... the ones used by top dawg are legit. ... anyway, chemdog and his associates did more than just grow bagseed, they realized how special it was and brought it out of the shadows- jj has helped to preserve the strain and put it into a stable seed form- the whole chem family- the originals- deserve a great deal of credit- without them, chances are the strain would have been lost. on a side note, the real dog bud is said to have originated around the California/Oregon border, then shipped out to Colorado to a friend of a friend of joe brand. and diesel was created from a 91 cut and a maybe, maybe not, "unknown" pollen donor in either aj's or weasel's grow room (can't remember which one it supposedly was)- the diesel may be why they all are so territorial- "sour" diesel was ripped off pretty bad back in the day, including by other big breeders of the time, like soma, who made a nyc diesel that had nothing to do with the real thing. and with the inevitable corporate intrusion and exploitation that comes with legalization, it is understandable that the true keepers and growers of the original chem strains would want to retain a certain ownership- and I got no problem with that- they've been doing a good job thus far, why not keep it in the hands of a trusted source and with real weed people?... kind of unrelated, but I watch this shit on vice channel about weed, and they put these out of touch, fuckin fat cat suits on there, who would have nothing to do with weed if there was no money involved, and they are taking over... I don't know bout you, but I would much rather buy from the old-school guys who are and have been doing it with a passion for years, than from some phony who is trying to brand other peoples underground efforts in an attempt to sell their counterfeited "product"... ... i'm rambling, and honestly, I don't know if this even makes sense... but i been eating some early homemade Halloween candy, so... ... i think they need to add a head that is a balloon...


It made perfect sense to me. I've always said that genetics shouldn't be hoarded and should be shared freely but I should probably rephrase that to "responsible sharing" between friends or at least growers you feel have integrity. Theres far too many opportunistic money grubbing fools out there looking to get rich quick by capitalizing off someone else's name so I cant blame those cats for trying to guard their cuts. I'm thankful they've preserved these genetics and I'm thankful for peeps like JJ who've worked them and brought them to the rest of us.​


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 28, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Nice, so you got your own F2s. Hope you find something super dank bud.


Yep but I'm not sure they're F2s so I'm labeling them as IX2s so not to confuse between the packs Top Dawg has available.


----------



## Breedingbull (Oct 28, 2018)

Update on my nyc chem f2 
Week 6 battled the promix ph problems pretty well this run had her ppms at 2k at one point flushed to 600 then built her back up
one plant here she was the runt of the bunch to 
I am picky and will say I already gave my clones of her away 
Smells aren’t super strong a bud squeeze yields me a rancid chem funk like most of my phenos of roaddawg. 
just not super strong at all compared to them 
I would buy roaddawg again just to hunt out the sour lemon skunky gas pheno similar to a legit lemon tree but lemon tree ran next to my #4 RD couldn’t hold a candle in terps compared 
you want funk try roaddawg 
packs were 3xcheaper then this nycchemf2


----------



## Kami Samurai (Oct 28, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yep but I'm not sure they're F2s so I'm labeling them as IX2s so not to confuse between the packs Top Dawg has available.


Sounds good, you’re not trying to take credit for his work so I think you’re alright bud. I just seen IX was a Stardawg x Stardawg. But yeah that stuff gets confusing. I’m not 100% but I think IX means he back crossed, but not to the original parents someone should correct me if I’m wrong. Stardawg BX1 x Stardawg F2 for example. Either way you get to Pheno hunt out some Stardawg. I’m going to cross Stardawg F2 x The Cube.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 29, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Sounds good, you’re not trying to take credit for his work so I think you’re alright bud. I just seen IX was a Stardawg x Stardawg. But yeah that stuff gets confusing. I’m not 100% but I think IX means he back crossed, but not to the original parents someone should correct me if I’m wrong. Stardawg BX1 x Stardawg F2 for example. Either way you get to Pheno hunt out some Stardawg. I’m going to cross Stardawg F2 x The Cube.


I really have no idea to be honest. F2 didnt sound right and neither did F3 so I inquired in the Breeders Paradise thread and IX2 was suggested so I went with it.

I know the mom is Corey (early release) and I'm pretty sure the dad came from the same batch Kate Upton was found in. That's my best guess based on the characteristics displayed with the purple hues. 

Its hard to keep track but as long as it puts out fire I'm happy. 
I'll bet the SD F2 packs will produce similar results. The SD grows Ive seen are impressive.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I really have no idea to be honest. F2 didnt sound right and neither did F3 so I inquired in the Breeders Paradise thread and IX2 was suggested so I went with it.
> 
> I know the mom is Corey (early release) and I'm pretty sure the dad came from the same batch Kate Upton was found in. That's my best guess based on the characteristics displayed with the purple hues.
> 
> ...


Have you seen the Chem Dawg D F2 Copy listed at Hemp Depot under Cad-USA regular seeds? When you look at the description he calls it CDD 3 2, he said it started out with the 3rd backcross to original clone and then the 2nd in-cross and thats the reason for the 3 2 designation. I know its not the same, but I remembered this when I read your post.


----------



## webby420 (Oct 30, 2018)

Yellow cab at day 58 12/12


----------



## Getgrowingson (Nov 7, 2018)

5 ChemStar females put into a 5x5 under a 1k hps on 12/12 now


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 7, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Have you seen the Chem Dawg D F2 Copy listed at Hemp Depot under Cad-USA regular seeds? When you look at the description he calls it CDD 3 2, he said it started out with the 3rd backcross to original clone and then the 2nd in-cross and thats the reason for the 3 2 designation. I know its not the same, but I remembered this when I read your post.


I haven't seen that one but if worked right its probably pretty good. I wouldn't mind running more chem D lines. 
I'll check it out


----------



## Breedingbull (Nov 8, 2018)

Running this nyc chemf2 screeeeen of greeeeen day 55 she’s starting to smell like my roaddawg without the lemon which that smell with the lemon would be what I’ll call real sour diesel idc what anyone else says edit here’s a total younger female of nyc chem with 0 intersex traits in flower when mommy threw dicks under stress and she don’t look half bad luckily I got a clone yayyyyyy


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 16, 2018)

_where did ya get this from dude ,No beans _


----------



## webby420 (Nov 16, 2018)

Seedsherenow.com has nyc chem f2


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 16, 2018)

_Nice one webby_


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 16, 2018)

webby420 said:


> Yellow cab at day 58 12/12View attachment 4224651


VeryNice


----------



## tyke1973 (Nov 16, 2018)

_I see Jack Herer in this one ,very alike in look_


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 10, 2018)

Started my first pack of Top Dawg - I De La D
This will also be my first time with an I 95 cross.
Any experienced advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 11, 2018)

Two Sour Diesel IX freshly topped. Going to let them stretch out couple more days then flip. 90% sure these are females, fingers crossed. Haven’t seen any info or pics of these so I will make sure update when the fun starts.

Anyone grown out the Aj cut, these plants have very small fan leaves and majority are 3-5 blade leaves, not sure if this is a trait of that cut or what.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 14, 2018)

Sour Corey 
 

Stardawg IX with pollinated lowers for more seeds.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sour Corey
> View attachment 4249111
> 
> Stardawg IX with pollinated lowers for more seeds.
> ...


That’s a beautiful plant right there! Killing it as always, what is your medium?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 14, 2018)

Growitpondifarm said:


> That’s a beautiful plant right there! Killing it as always, what is your medium?


Thanks!
I grow in a built soil (water only) but I'm getting ready to do a run with Roots Original and Nectar For the Gods. I've had a big sample box of their line sitting on the shelf for a while. Figured I should try to use em up and see if there's any noticeable difference. 
Sure is a lot of bottles to mix (6-8 I think)


----------



## BambinoOG (Jan 2, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sour Corey
> View attachment 4249111
> 
> Stardawg IX with pollinated lowers for more seeds.
> ...


 That IX cut looks niiice man. Hows the smell??. What did you pollinate her with? Planning big pheno hunt? I ordered the IX and 2 other strains from topdawg bit ix got "lost" so yeah sucks. Post a.whole plant pic plz. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 2, 2019)

BambinoOG said:


> That IX cut looks niiice man. Hows the smell??. What did you pollinate her with? Planning big pheno hunt? I ordered the IX and 2 other strains from topdawg bit ix got "lost" so yeah sucks. Post a.whole plant pic plz. Thanks in advance!


Thanks! I really like her.

Bummer on the IX. I haven't seed those available in a while. I've seen the Sour IX available at SOL but there were only a few packs left.
So far I've only made IX2s. I have another round of them hanging on the dry rack waiting to be trimmed and the lowers shucked.

Terps - its mostly gas in bloom but well cured it gets really funky. Not so much the halitosis funk of the D but there's def. a raunchy dirty gym sock with a skunky backend thing going on. Potency is on point!

I have a couple full plant pics several pages back in this thread.

HTHs


----------



## BambinoOG (Jan 2, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks! I really like her.
> 
> Bummer on the IX. I haven't seed those available in a while. I've seen the Sour IX available at SOL but there were only a few packs left.
> So far I've only made IX2s. I have another round of them hanging on the dry rack waiting to be trimmed and the lowers shucked.
> ...


Hey right on man. Just noticed that. I had just been pic surfing in the thread then i saw the most recent cola nuggetron pic then i commented. Looks fiyahhhhhh bradaaa niw that ive seen it properly. Yea the gym sock fuel smell makes people smell the hell out of the air and look at each other when you walk in a room with a sack hahaha. I ordered onycd and super star dawg as well. Like the idea of a super fast flowering bi-otch that has fuel and funky cheese from the stardawg paired with more skunky butt cheese from the mass super skunk. Maybe even be a outdoor hoop house champ cause of fast flower time.

I had a ix cut a while back and only had 2 light at that spot and the breaker went off and carbon filter was shut off. Well it was very scary and funny afterwards. It smelled like pure petrol skunk booty like 6 houses away and there was a ex marine neighbor with local pd whiffing the air on foot trying to trace the smell but it was strong. So i unlocked fence and went in and turned on breaker and went inside and was looking out the window like a tweaker then they left 5 minutes after i turned on carbon filter again. This was in a very republican anti herb non green state so yeaaaaahh double carbon filters for the win.

toss some f2's this way man! Would be cool to go through. I plan on making some of both the oncyd and super stardawgs.anyways do you plan on going through f2 right off the bat? What other top dawg gear do you run?

Take it easy.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 8, 2019)

BambinoOG said:


> Would be cool to go through. I plan on making some of both the oncyd and super stardawgs.anyways do you plan on going through f2 right off the bat? What other top dawg gear do you run?


Thanks. 
I have a few pics/reviews scattered throughout this thread for Star Kush, 3 Chems, BG Diesel, Sour Corey, and the Stardawg IX.
I might run Sour Ghost or NYC Chem next. Still unsure. The reports for the NYC Chem 2.0 were mixed. 
I still have more beans of the SD IX to look thru but for now I'm keep this cutting going for a bit. Chems can be a little finicky and still don't feel like I have this one dialed in all way.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 8, 2019)

Stardawg IX in need of a trim then into the jars


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jan 9, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Dr Greenthumb out of Canada. Has good genetics, little expensive, not bad though, have to mail your order and it takes a couple wks sometimes longer but there reputable. There ecsd is one of the best in seed.


his past bs ways to many us growers myself included made me stop paying attention to him. once burnt means never again disregarded my 2nd selection and sent me what he wanted with no explanation. seeds were whiteish green, immature and some cracked/smashed if i recall too. i got zero to pop. YES, i hold seed grudges lol.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jan 9, 2019)

@Tangerine_ dang trim that are u serious i don';t see nothing but perfection. jaeger and jh mix got me going but my eyes work fine lol. congrats.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 11, 2019)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> @Tangerine_ dang trim that are u serious i don';t see nothing but perfection. jaeger and jh mix got me going but my eyes work fine lol. congrats.


Haha, yeah I had to clean it up a little.


----------



## EastCoastIndica (Jan 20, 2019)

https://www.therealcanadaseeds.ca/

Only place in Canada that has Top Dawg seeds I believe.

Also see GLO listed up a few packs of Top Dawgs Guava D.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jan 21, 2019)

Omg dank as hell absolutely beautiful


Tangerine_ said:


> Star Dawg IX keeper. Around 63 days with about a wk or so left.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216508


.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Feb 1, 2019)

Sour Diesel IX at 41 days since flip. So far so good, wish I had this plant in a bigger pot. It’s in a 7 gal fabric, plan was to keep it small but it blew up after switch and now it’s starting to fade a little earlier than I would have liked. I’ll have to reveg this one and take some clones.


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Feb 1, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks!
> I grow in a built soil (water only) but I'm getting ready to do a run with Roots Original and Nectar For the Gods. I've had a big sample box of their line sitting on the shelf for a while. Figured I should try to use em up and see if there's any noticeable difference.
> Sure is a lot of bottles to mix (6-8 I think)


man I love nectar of the gods!!!!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Feb 12, 2019)

The Sour Diesel IX 53 days in, starting to fade out a bit early, but this plant is a beauty. My crappy phone doesn’t do it any sort of justice. Can’t wait to put it in a bed or bigger pot


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 12, 2019)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> his past bs ways to many us growers myself included made me stop paying attention to him. once burnt means never again disregarded my 2nd selection and sent me what he wanted with no explanation. seeds were whiteish green, immature and some cracked/smashed if i recall too. i got zero to pop. YES, i hold seed grudges lol.


Iam like you I would do with out befor buy from that first place prick and most of his beans will not pop.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 13, 2019)

I del la D
Day 17 since flip.


----------



## Indoorpro (Feb 14, 2019)

Top dawg sells fems or just reg?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Feb 14, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Top dawg sells fems or just reg?


I’ve only seen regs


----------



## Indoorpro (Feb 14, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> I’ve only seen regs


Thx you


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2019)

I Del La D 
Week 4 day 28
Starting to chem funk slightly


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

Seen on IG the other day folks even bitchin bout Top Dawg herms on the sour line. And that they hadn't been tested. Just goes to show, even the big boys have problems. And those were regs.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 26, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I Del La D
> Week 4 day 28
> Starting to chem funk slightly
> View attachment 4289754 View attachment 4289755


You gonna have some serious stank in a little over a month!
Yuck Mouth and this.....nice!


----------



## kona gold (Feb 26, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Stardawg IX in need of a trim then into the jars
> View attachment 4261835
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261831


So what is your consensus on the Stardawg I'd?
You have been running it for a bit now.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 26, 2019)

The IX is a legit good cross if pricey.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2019)

My first time with Top Dawg. Seems like it's a worthwhile investment. I'm happy so far with my purchase. 
I Del La D is the Chem De La Chem back crossed to I95
(Chem D x I95) x I95
I remember reading the drama surrounding the unendorsed cross of Chem D to I95 and thought it was funny that they would do something similar.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 26, 2019)

I also seen JJ insinuate tierra roja stole some of his genetics or was gifted and said wouldn't use, not sure. But ive seen 3 times now TR mentioned in a bad way. Wasn't he a big wheel at IC?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Feb 26, 2019)

Chopped my SD IX today. 68 or 69 days, can’t remember exactly. Beautiful Plant, expensive for sure but just going by looks and smell they appear to be worth it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Chopped my SD IX today. 68 or 69 days, can’t remember exactly. Beautiful Plant, expensive for sure but just going by looks and smell they appear to be worth it.
> 
> View attachment 4290120
> View attachment 4290121


That is a beautiful plant.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 28, 2019)

kona gold said:


> So what is your consensus on the Stardawg I'd?
> You have been running it for a bit now.


Its a keeper .

Solid all the way around in terps, taste, potency, and ease of growth. With just a little selective de-branching I can now pull a decent yield from her too.
Its also one of the few I feel worthy of IX2s or F2s. (F2 still doesn't sound right)
Hope this helps a little.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 2, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its a keeper .
> 
> Solid all the way around in terps, taste, potency, and ease of growth. With just a little selective de-branching I can now pull a decent yield from her too.
> Its also one of the few I feel worthy of IX2s or F2s. (F2 still doesn't sound right)
> Hope this helps a little.


Thanks @Tangerine_ !
Appreciate your input and experience.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 3, 2019)

I pulled this Stardawg IX out to set some stakes in place and clean the bottom up before its too late. Figured I'd grab a pic
 
Def. not the greatest pic but I like to refer back to these posts. I'm lazy when it comes to written notation even though I _know_ it would make life easier on future runs.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2019)

I del la D @ week 5


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 11, 2019)

Your I Dela d looking great. I


Bakersfield said:


> My first time with Top Dawg. Seems like it's a worthwhile investment. I'm happy so far with my purchase.
> I Del La D is the Chem De La Chem back crossed to I95
> (Chem D x I95) x I95
> I remember reading the drama surrounding the unendorsed cross of Chem D to I95 and thought it was funny that they would do something similar.


Your girl looking real good. I have D95 . i95* chemD. Those I95 crosses are very interesting. Over the summer had a shot at I95ix .$300 just couldn't get it in time. Check out these guys they have sfv og *( I95* chemD) Og in seed form not watered down. I'm going to give it a shot soon. Pictures look right . 100 $ definitely worth a try .they have some really nice stuff. And JJ and $M are cool with them. East coast also . Represent. Wave.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2019)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Your I Dela d looking great. I
> Your girl looking real good. I have D95 . i95* chemD. Those I95 crosses are very interesting. Over the summer had a shot at I95ix .$300 just couldn't get it in time. Check out these guys they have sfv og *( I95* chemD) Og in seed form not watered down. I'm going to give it a shot soon. Pictures look right . 100 $ definitely worth a try .they have some really nice stuff. And JJ and $M are cool with them. East coast also . Represent. Wave.


Thanks, they're starting to stink it up. Smelling like curry powder. A real heavy turmeric spice funk thing going on.
No link though brother. Whose the people your recommending?


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 11, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I del la D @ week 5
> View attachment 4293953 View attachment 4293954





Bakersfield said:


> I del la D @ week 5
> View attachment 4293953 View attachment 4293954


That does it. Looks like im going to have to get Chem of the crop. Pretty similar. Chem of the crop goes for 300 even 350 .I got a plug where I can get it for 200 . A few packs available. Anyone interested let me know I can try steer you in the right direction . Looks great . You going to like that . I can smell it from here. I haven't smoked n months.cant have anything in ny system cause I'm in a custody battle for my 3 year old son. Only that beautiful healthy smart boy can get me to stop smoking. Had to shut down the project for him too. I will start another soon at another location. Had the sour ghost in early bloom at the time.5 out of 6 females. Fire straight fire. Also had some yeti f4 from cultivated choice running also. Can easily say the yeti was the stinkiest plant I ever ran . Holding the plants by the main shoot when i cut them down had my hand reeking of fuel just like if I dipped it in kerosene. He has stardawg f2* yeti f3 also . Those f4 omg . Still have another pack to rock in the future. Let me tell you though I will get custody. Please everyone give me your best for my boy . He is very blessed going to be a very special human being. Keep killing it too I am very impressed with all you guys. Hope to join all you again


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 11, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Thanks, they're starting to stink it up. Smelling like curry powder. A real heavy turmeric spice funk thing going on.
> No link though brother. Whose the people your recommending?


Wave genetics


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2019)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Wave genetics


Thanks for the heads up and keep up the good fight! That custody business is hard and if your willing to make those sacrifices, it's for the best.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 11, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Thanks for the heads up and keep up the good fight! That custody business is hard and if your willing to make those sacrifices, it's for the best.


Colombian gold*chemdog D is from pieces genetics. They took Colombian D and crossed it to a worked I95 . I'm thinking dank as fuck. They have a well worked Sourdawg line. A well worked I95 line. Sourdawg*I95. Any thoughts on that? I know this is a Topdawg thread. I consider Wave Genetics a offshoot of Top dawg. Someone on IG asked Gem where did you get pure I95 from . Gem said from Money Mike . You know anyone who tries to steal from Topdawg is getting called out and Gem has not got called out and would of by now. These people gift seeds. I got Colombian 95 for free and many others did too. Give them a look . You want a bubble gum that is very Og very easy to grow. Tell them James haze sent you .I got my loompa farms abominable snowman and YETI f3 from them . Have SFD. San Fernando valley OG * I95 D . I'm bout to run that along some very expensive top seed companies top strains. Telling you 100 buck and I bet you get some free beans with. 13 come in the pack . I might use some of there work in James haze seed company. Peace everyone keep those pictures coming . Very uplifting


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2019)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Colombian gold*chemdog D is from pieces genetics. They took Colombian D and crossed it to a worked I95 . I'm thinking dank as fuck. They have a well worked Sourdawg line. A well worked I95 line. Sourdawg*I95. Any thoughts on that? I know this is a Topdawg thread. I consider Wave Genetics a offshoot of Top dawg. Someone on IG asked Gem where did you get pure I95 from . Gem said from Money Mike . You know anyone who tries to steal from Topdawg is getting called out and Gem has not got called out and would of by now. These people gift seeds. I got Colombian 95 for free and many others did too. Give them a look . You want a bubble gum that is very Og very easy to grow. Tell them James haze sent you .I got my loompa farms abominable snowman and YETI f3 from them . Have SFD. San Fernando valley OG * I95 D . I'm bout to run that along some very expensive top seed companies top strains. Telling you 100 buck and I bet you get some free beans with. 13 come in the pack . I might use some of there work in James haze seed company. Peace everyone keep those pictures coming . Very uplifting


Sounds like some great crosses.
I've got a pack of that Columbian D from Pisces, that I'm not popping until I have the time and energy to work with it and possibly do some breeding. 
I ended up getting a few packs of seeds from the folks that made the Chem De La Chem crosses, let's just say you could buy 3 packs of their gear for the price of 1 pack of Top Dawg and they throw in free pack of your choosing for each 2 packs you buy.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 12, 2019)

I De la D/ day 44
I'm surprised how nice these are turning out.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 13, 2019)

Yo bro that strain is supposed to spit fire. All there 


Bakersfield said:


> I De la D/ day 44
> I'm surprised how nice these are turning out.All there I95 crosses are going to be top notch. I think I95*Onycd was said to be one of JJ's favourites. I'm going to get some Chem of the crop Chem D*( chem91*I95) super dank .very similar to yours. I want to see I95 to 3 chems. Great job by the way . Your a pro .BRO .
> View attachment 4299344 View attachment 4299345 View attachment 4299346 View attachment 4299347


----------



## jssyjames2 (Mar 26, 2019)

Has anyone here ran any of top dawgs mango crosses? mango chem sound interesting..


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 27, 2019)

I De La D day 59


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 28, 2019)

Just perdy to look at mate...


----------



## Chronic811 (Mar 28, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I De La D day 59
> View attachment 4307964 View attachment 4307965


Very nice! What kind of smells is she putting off?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 28, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Very nice! What kind of smells is she putting off?


She smells like curry. Heavy Chemdog D smells and fuel.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 28, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> She smells like curry. Heavy Chemdog D smells and fuel.


I had a curry pheno of Loud 7/8 Sour.
Loved it


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 28, 2019)

NYC OG


----------



## Chronic811 (Mar 28, 2019)

ThaMagnificent said:


> NYC OG


What’s the lineage on that?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 29, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> What’s the lineage on that?


ONYCD x 2 OGs


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 30, 2019)

Harvested 2 I De La D's tonight @ day 61. I've got a couple more that need another week or so to finish.
One purpled up nicely and the other stayed green.
Both of these phenos are very similar in growth and scent, while the other 2 still flowering are less frosty, but look and smell very nice regardless.
Here's the green pheno.
     

Here's the purple one or lavender, I think she looks cool. I had to take her outside and play in the snow.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 31, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Harvested 2 I De La D's tonight @ day 61. I've got a couple more that need another week or so to finish.
> One purpled up nicely and the other stayed green.
> Both of these phenos are very similar in growth and scent, while the other 2 still flowering are less frosty, but look and smell very nice regardless.
> Here's the green pheno.
> ...


Day 63 next time push them ten more days and see where you finish at. I'm at day 60 with my Tre og and will go the extra days. You already came this far.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 31, 2019)

Tre og.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 31, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Day 63 next time push that ten more days and see where you finish at. I'm at day 60 with my Tre og and will go the extra days. You already came this far.


I pulled these 2 a little early in the hope of a smoother regeneration.
I've still got another 3 cooking away, many fresh pistils and chunkier like your Tres Og.


----------



## Chronic811 (Mar 31, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4309962
> 
> Tre og.


Nice how’s that girl smell ? I have some city hoe seedlings I just started. Very similar genetics to this


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 1, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I pulled these 2 a little early in the hope of a smoother regeneration.
> I've still got another 3 cooking away, many fresh pistils and chunkier like your Tres Og.


That's good to hear. I'll look for what you post up.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 1, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Nice how’s that girl smell ? I have some city hoe seedlings I just started. Very similar genetics to this


I like this a lot as this is my second run off the clone run. I'm not good with smells, but love this for my top shelf. I like the old males JJ had, I also have his stardawg Ix to run.


----------



## Chronic811 (Apr 1, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I like this a lot as this is my second run off the clone run. I'm not good with smells, but love this for my top shelf. I like the old males JJ had, I also have his stardawg Ix to run.


Which of his new males have you tried?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 2, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Which of his new males have you tried?


I have not had any of the newer males stuff. The last I purchased was his star dawg ix and another one I cannot remember of the top of my head. That one though is a newer Male..


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 2, 2019)

jssyjames2 said:


> Has anyone here ran any of top dawgs mango crosses? mango chem sound interesting..


I have a pack of mango Nigerian I’m dying to pop


----------



## delstele (Apr 27, 2019)

Jus cracked 7 of the 13 Stardawg IX hoping to find a keeper. I ran a gifted cut of the original 8-10 years back loved that girl. I'm thinking positive that I will find her again..


----------



## Chronic811 (Apr 27, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Harvested 2 I De La D's tonight @ day 61. I've got a couple more that need another week or so to finish.
> One purpled up nicely and the other stayed green.
> Both of these phenos are very similar in growth and scent, while the other 2 still flowering are less frosty, but look and smell very nice regardless.
> Here's the green pheno.
> ...


Smoke report ?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 27, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Smoke report ?


Nice Chem type high, taste and flavor. Nothing devestating. They look and smell better than they get you high.
I'm keeping 2 phenos around to try again and run longer to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Chronic811 (Apr 28, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice Chem type high, taste and flavor. Nothing devestating. They look and smell better than they get you high.
> I'm keeping 2 phenos around to try again and run longer to see if it makes a difference.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## bajasti (May 2, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Chopped my SD IX today. 68 or 69 days, can’t remember exactly. Beautiful Plant, expensive for sure but just going by looks and smell they appear to be worth it.
> 
> View attachment 4290120
> View attachment 4290121


Any smoke report on these?? I just got a pack of them. very excited. Looks amazing. smells? flavors?


----------



## doniawon (May 3, 2019)

Just popped 6 3chem. 
Have 5 up. Will be interesting I assume!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 3, 2019)

bajasti said:


> Any smoke report on these?? I just got a pack of them. very excited. Looks amazing. smells? flavors?



Smell isn’t knock your face off but getting stronger as they sit in the jars for awhile. I was a bit nervous because after 2 or 3 weeks in the jar there was little to no smell and it was pretty weak smoke. BUT after a couple months in the jars it is a different animal, great effects and the smell is getting stronger by the day, hard to put my finger on it but it is a mix of fuel and OG type earthy smells, almost a bit of skunk going on too. Really nice now but I was nervous after two weeks that it would be all bag appeal and nothing else. Good luck with yours


----------



## delstele (May 6, 2019)

Got a pack of Stardawg 2.0, 2 of 13 cracked... Pretty sad!


----------



## CannaBruh (May 6, 2019)

delstele said:


> Got a pack of Stardawg 2.0, 2 of 13 cracked... Pretty sad!


Total bummer, hit up breeder/bank see what they say?
FWIW as much as this sucks to hear when you're on the not fun end, shit happens. I'm 9 of 11 dudes in a pack of testers for a stardawg related cross.


----------



## delstele (May 6, 2019)

Yeah JJ stepped up offered me a replacement pack he's a stand up breeder for sure.. Not a word from the vendor yet, but I did just send them the email last night I'm sure they are busy with it being spring and all... Bummer about the testers bro, but that's life sometimes..


----------



## delstele (May 7, 2019)

The vendor is sending out a replacement pack, they are out of the stardawg but are sending cherry dawg I think mebbe it was cherry pie.. Either way I'm happy..


----------



## loop718 (May 10, 2019)

Sup everybody?! I have some NYC Chem F2 i popped. 8 out of 12 popped and 6 sprouted. Anybody ever run these before? They were like $350 where i got them excited to see how they turn out. I also have 3 chem 2.0 anybody ran those either?


----------



## delstele (May 12, 2019)

Would be nice if people did what they said they are gonna do. I'm not gonna go into details but lets just say it's no cool to ignore customers be it the breeder or vendor...


----------



## eastcoastled (May 13, 2019)

delstele said:


> Would be nice if people did what they said they are gonna do. I'm not gonna go into details but lets just say it's no cool to ignore customers be it the breeder or vendor...


You said the vendor was sending a replacement 3 business days ago. How do you know it’s not in the mail?


----------



## delstele (May 13, 2019)

The vendor did send out replacements I got that yesterday, they where out of what I originally ordered .. If I'm told I will get a replacement for what I wanted @ $20 a seed then get ignored not cool... I'm old school that way I do way I say I'm gonna do!


----------



## delstele (May 13, 2019)

just so you know I did not ask for anything it was offered...


----------



## zzeroo (May 17, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Sup everybody?! I have some NYC Chem F2 i popped. 8 out of 12 popped and 6 sprouted. Anybody ever run these before? They were like $350 where i got them excited to see how they turn out. I also have 3 chem 2.0 anybody ran those either?


i have this in the cart now ,i have ever run any of there gear and the vibe here is not good

i realy need a good chem I'm not a breeder so if someone can point me the right direction i would be very grateful


----------



## loop718 (May 17, 2019)

zzeroo said:


> i have this in the cart now ,i have ever run any of there gear and the vibe here is not good
> 
> i realy need a good chem I'm not a breeder so if someone can point me the right direction i would be very grateful


Ill keep you updated on it!


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 17, 2019)

zzeroo said:


> i have this in the cart now ,i have ever run any of there gear and the vibe here is not good
> 
> i realy need a good chem I'm not a breeder so if someone can point me the right direction i would be very grateful


Please indicate the gear you are irie with other than some shit off the islands which is soil contingent?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 18, 2019)

Tre Og , I'm having another run of this plant. This plant branches well and has minimal stretch.

 
Tre Og Finished Buds



That's His Tahoe to is Original Tres Dawg from an earlier release. Hope people are able to find a few gems with the newer males.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 18, 2019)

zzeroo said:


> i have this in the cart now ,i have ever run any of there gear and the vibe here is not good
> 
> i realy need a good chem I'm not a breeder so if someone can point me the right direction i would be very grateful


stardawg
or any cuts of the chem
gu @ greenpoint has a lot of chem too for a lot less
so does mycotek


----------



## zzeroo (May 20, 2019)

t


CannaBruh said:


> stardawg
> or any cuts of the chem
> gu @ greenpoint has a lot of chem too for a lot less
> so does mycotek


thank you sir


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 7, 2019)

I remember when I was growing up in New York I found some weed that smell like skunks and fuel... when I inhaled it it would taste very potent but when I asked how they tasted like some type of vegetable like broccoli or something it's real dark green with real long red hair it's almost like spider legs anybody know what this is


----------



## MossManJones (Jun 13, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> I remember when I was growing up in New York I found some weed that smell like skunks and fuel... when I inhaled it it would taste very potent but when I asked how they tasted like some type of vegetable like broccoli or something it's real dark green with real long red hair it's almost like spider legs anybody know what this is


Broccoli Long Lega Kush?


----------



## SFnone (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks JJ


----------



## maurostu04 (Jun 13, 2019)

SFnone said:


> Thanks JJ
> View attachment 4349496


You’re lucky! Im hoping to get the bx


----------



## Fakir710 (Jun 13, 2019)

SFnone said:


> Thanks JJ
> View attachment 4349496


Nice score.


----------



## zzeroo (Jun 14, 2019)

maurostu04 said:


> You’re lucky! Im hoping to get the bx


Im jelly as fux right now......jj... if you more i got money...what up !!!


----------



## zzeroo (Jun 14, 2019)

SFnone said:


> Thanks JJ
> View attachment 4349496


Im jelly as fux right now......jj... if you got more i got money...what up !!!


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 14, 2019)

MossManJones said:


> Broccoli Long Lega Kush?


Long legged broccoli haze


----------



## SFnone (Jun 14, 2019)

zzeroo said:


> Im jelly as fux right now......jj... if you got more i got money...what up !!!


SHN screwed me, so JJ hooked it up- he said he's working on more now and will be ready soon.


----------



## delstele (Jun 14, 2019)

SHN sold me some Star Dawg 2.0 gear that was 7 years old at least! JJ said he would make it right I'm still waiting 2.5 months later...


----------



## SFnone (Jun 14, 2019)

bummer man, SHN seems to be dropping the ball a lot... I think it took around 1-2 months to get mine from JJ... honestly I was expecting it to be longer based on the demand... who knows...


----------



## delstele (Jun 14, 2019)

SHN did send me a replacement pack of cherry pie or some shit, It's not what I wanted so it's sitting in the freezer for now. I ran the original Star Dawg for a few years she was badass sadly I had to stop growing for a time so I lost the cut I had, I was hoping to find a keeper in the 2.0 but they where duds.. Oh well such is life I'll find something soon I'm sure JJ is busy so I will chill let it all unfold as it may...


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 14, 2019)

delstele said:


> SHN sold me some Star Dawg 2.0 gear that was 7 years old at least! JJ said he would make it right I'm still waiting 2.5 months later...


Making me wonder how old my Mango Nigerian pack is


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 15, 2019)

delstele said:


> SHN sold me some Star Dawg 2.0 gear that was 7 years old at least! JJ said he would make it right I'm still waiting 2.5 months later...


How do you figure it was seven years old?

That new packaging in the white started OnlY in 2016. (Stardawg 2.0) 

Nice try come again...

Where did you pull this information from? Seedsherenow has not even been existence for 5 years


----------



## delstele (Jun 15, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How do you figure it was seven years old?
> 
> That new packaging in the white started OnlY in 2016. (Stardawg 2.0)
> 
> ...



I see the know it all kid's are still about on this site.. Don't try to act like I'm talkin outta my ass mang...Um JJ himself bro told me this and yes it was in the old blue packs, how do ya think I know? No need to be rude and act like you know what I got from SHN... WTF you a fuckin psychic..? I've been runnin JJ's gear for dam near 20 years...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 15, 2019)

delstele said:


> I see the know it all kid's are still about on this site.. Don't try to act like I'm talkin outta my ass mang...Um JJ himself bro told me this and yes it was in the old blue packs, how do ya think I know? No need to be rude and act like you know what I got from SHN... WTF you a fuckin psychic..? I've been runnin JJ's gear for dam near 20 years...


Topdawg seeds has not been around for 20 years sir. Please a child sir. YOU SAID

" SHNsold me some Star Dawg 2.0 gear that was 7 years old at least!"

How can that be when they have only been in business for five years.

Seedsherenow only had JJ New Packaging. That's how I know you are full of it.

Futhermore topdawg seeds never had clear blue packaging. You are just a fan, You (1) MADE up you got something from a company that was not around in seedsherenow 2012 first of all. 2) JJ never had clear BLUE packaging.
3) Show where JJ showed said this too you?

I asked him something about 4 years ago ?



4 you said "I've been runnin JJ's gear for dam near 20 years"
4) Rebuttal Topdawg has not around since 1999.

You are "full of it" dude.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 15, 2019)

This was the First Wave of seeds that seedsherenow got from Topdawg


This was what seedsherenow sold and the only packaging his seeds came in. Show the package man.


----------



## delstele (Jun 15, 2019)

That was 2.5 months ago I don't keep them as keep sake. I never said clear blue packaging your makin shit up.I have don't to prove shit to you . And if you know JJ's gear you would know he has been in the game since around 94 ask him he will tell U.. I could give 2 fuck's what you think... Fuck off!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 15, 2019)

delstele said:


> That was 2.5 months ago I don't keep them as keep sake. I never said clear blue packaging your makin shit up.I have don't to prove shit to you . And if you know JJ's gear you would know he has been in the game since around 94 ask him he will tell U.. I could give 2 fuck's what you think... Fuck off!!


NOPE PEOPLE IN LIFE LIKE you talk shit and don't have facts to back it up.

Again seedshereNow Sold You NO package that was 7 years Old as You said. Seedsherenow didnt exist 7 years ago YOU ARE FULL OF SHIT.

2) You have not been growing Top Dawg seeds for 20 years when they have not been a company for that long. FULL OF SHITT

3) Explain Fuck Off Don't know how to Fuck Off.

Where you said blue packs (jj never had blue packs)



I speak to JJ ALL THE TIME. I'LL DM TO Destroy and your word will be worth shit on the forums be right back. This dude and the lies.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 15, 2019)

@delstele


1994 YOU are Right Man.

JJ the owner of Topdawg And I are wrong. Your word means shit on the site FOH...  

Lame ass dudes I tell you...

That took less then 20mins.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 15, 2019)

delstele said:


> That was 2.5 months ago I don't keep them as keep sake. I never said clear blue packaging your makin shit up.I have don't to prove shit to you . And if you know JJ's gear you would know he has been in the game since around 94 ask him he will tell U.. I could give 2 fuck's what you think... Fuck off!!


in an interview w/ High Times , he said he first started growing in 1999


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 15, 2019)

https://hightimes.com/news/the-high-times-interview-top-dawg-seeds/


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 15, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> in an interview w/ High Times , he said he first started growing in 1999


Good that this post came from you

If a person started growing in 1999, it would take them some years to learn and then to hone in on their craft.

The timeline that he wrote above is accurate.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 15, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Good that this post came from you
> 
> If a person started growing in 1999, it would take them some years to learn and then to hone in on their craft.
> 
> The timeline that he wrote above is accurate.


When I heard 20 years I knew someone was telling some tall tales  imo as a beginner & learning the trade isn't what takes up so much time it's the breeding , pheno hunting  & crossing & crossing to nail down the traits you're wanting. You're not going to cross 2 strains & call it a new strain , you're gonna F1, F2, F3 , F4 & do that w/ every new strain you're creating there's where most of your time goes  which I agree does make the timeline accurate


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 15, 2019)

Tall tales? I want long legged dominican haze!


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## delstele (Jun 16, 2019)

So My time lines are off a bit off no one here ever made a mistake on dates N shit... Not that I have anything to prove to anyone here...


----------



## delstele (Jun 16, 2019)

GROUP CONVERSATIONS


JJ Edwards
Chat Conversation Start





You're friends on Facebook
Cultivator & Breeder at Bgood MMJ and CEO at Top Dawg Seeds
Studied at Old School
Lives in Denver, Colorado
10/10/17, 7:30 AM










Say hi to your new Facebook friend, JJ.
May 6, 2019, 12:02 PM
Hey JJ, I trying to find out how old the Stardawg 2.0 seed stock that seeds here now has. I bought a pack a few weeks back, got 2 out the 13 to crack. I don't want free seed bro jus wanna know how old they are. Thx.


At least 7 years but I’ll replace your pack


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 16, 2019)

delstele said:


> GROUP CONVERSATIONS
> 
> 
> JJ Edwards
> ...


JJ Was off. Seedsherenow is a newer company. Anyhow I tire of this; great you have new seeds.


----------



## delstele (Jun 16, 2019)

@Lightgreen2k Oh now JJ is full of shit? You talk to him all the time... lol I am tired of your twisting what I said clear blue packs where did you read that? I prove you wrong now your tired...lol Who is full of shit, trolling? Go play your kid games with someone else!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 16, 2019)

delstele said:


> @Lightgreen2k Oh now JJ is full of shit? You talk to him all the time... lol I am tired of your twisting what I said clear blue packs where did you read that? I prove you wrong now your tired...lol Who is full of shit, trolling?


Alright since you want me back in this argument I Am. You said you have blue packaging. I said clear blue as a pass for you. I showed you the packaging over the years. I have all his seeds over the years, enough with the SEmantiCS, I doubt you understand the definition of that. 

AND YES JJ can be off or maybe I should get seedshere now involved perhaps. I think I Will.


----------



## delstele (Jun 16, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Alright since you want me back in this argument I Am. You said you have blue packaging. I said clear blue as a pass for you. I showed you the packaging over the years. I have all his seeds over the years, enough with the SEmantiCS, I doubt you understand the definition of that.
> 
> AND YES JJ can be off or maybe I should get seedshere now involved perhaps. I think I Will.


I have no time for kid games to busy growing, First I was full of shit now it's JJ, Showing a pack from 2016 is NOT showing them over the years...lol keep twisting whats been said to fit your narrative typical psychotic behavior from a narcissist .....


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 16, 2019)

delstele said:


> I have no time for kid games to busy growing, First I was full of shit now JJ,,lol keep twisting whats been said to fit your narrative.....Ignore!


YOU SAID JJ IS FULL OF SHIT.
YOU ARE A RETARD.

You said "NOW JJ IS FULL OF SHIT"

You dont do well in life. You really don't.

And what blue packs. You mentioned blue packs Originally. JJ has never had blue packs. Focus on what you said .

Lastly those are the packaging that he has used over the years. Obviously you are new to topdawg seeds or else you would know. I have plenty of his seeds over the years. 

Dude gets one pack of seeds from topdawg and thinks he knows it all.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 16, 2019)

No Blue Packaging that you claim you got your seeds in. He has white mylar packaging.

His seed have the dates written on them. The fact that you have no packaging or pictures too anything is bullshit. You wanted free shit and got it.

To Elude that seedsherenow would have stock from seven years ago to sell to you is insane. What you think they kept all that inventory when they constantly sell out of his gear. 

They kept gear from 7 years too sell too you, 2013. All those people wanting stardawg 2.0 yeah that's what happend.


----------



## delstele (Jun 16, 2019)

Fucking cry baby got proven wrong so now resorts to butt hurt name calling I'm wrong JJ is to. Never got anything for free never asked either.. I bow down to your superior intelligence lol.. Like I said kids and games!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 16, 2019)

delstele said:


> Fucking cry baby got proven wrong so now resorts to name calling. Like I said kids and games!


Let me remind you of wrong
1)Blue packaging (never had that)
2)Growing since 1994 Topdawg seeds as a company. The ultimate lie!

Topdawg was sold in 2008! Remember you have been running topdawg since 1994!

14 years you have been running a company before it existed.


----------



## delstele (Jun 16, 2019)

Yup you know.. Your right, feel better?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 16, 2019)

delstele said:


> Yup you know.. Your right feel better?


You LIED and said you had been running his gear for 20 years to build up credibility.
Then I speak to him personally and he says 2008. You are full of shit the end.

Your the type to tell people I have been running this cut for 20 years when you got it a 1 year or 2 years ago.


----------



## delstele (Jun 16, 2019)

Again twisting my words, Where did I say I have been running his gear since 94, clear blue packs, get a fucking grip on reality...Believe whatever you want don't care Thought you where tired?


----------



## delstele (Jun 16, 2019)

Mama said never argue with a fool, I should have listened...lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 16, 2019)

delstele said:


> Again twisting my words, Where did I say I have been running his gear since 94, clear blue packs, get a fucking grip on reality...Believe whatever you want don't care Thought you where tired?


You don't know how to correlate events well. I guess this is evident in your everday life...

You said topdawg has been around since 1994. I said that is impossible because he started vending his seeds around 2008 times.

You said have been growing topdawg gear for almost 20 years

This was the FIRST MENTION of Blue Packs from You....


I spoke about the new packaging and was trying to give you a bly.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 16, 2019)

delstele said:


> Mama said never argue with a fool, I should have listened...lol


I guess I should argue with A fool which you just proved you are. I get the last laugh. Remember you Mentioned Blue Packaging INITIALLY FOOL. (need the definition for initially)

Fool you been running his gear for almost 20 years remember, you said that.

[You shouldn't argue with people, you always will be shown up!] Seriously don't do it, you don't do this well.***

You just wanted free seeds for your obvious blunders throughout life.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 16, 2019)

how about them stardawgs eh


----------



## zzeroo (Jun 16, 2019)

cant


CannaBruh said:


> how about them stardawgs eh


ROOF ROOF ROOF!!!!!


----------



## delstele (Jun 16, 2019)

They only laughing I hear is directed at you...You asked for proof of what JJ said I provide it then JJ must be wrong to everyone but you is wrong... Near 20 years is NOT 20 years jackass.. WOOF WOOF for sure you got the last laugh feel better pointing fingers, twisting words, name calling ohh big man hiding behind a key board. Your insecurity shows with every post you make feel sorry for you I really do..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 16, 2019)

delstele said:


> They only laughing I hear is directed at you...You asked for proof of what JJ said I provide it then JJ must be wrong to everyone but you is wrong... Near 20 years is NOT 20 years jackass.. WOOF WOOF for sure you got the last laugh feel better pointing fingers, twisting words, name calling ohh big man hiding behind a key board. Your insecurity shows with every post you make feel sorry for you I really do..


I tire of you, back peddle/ save face your words have been shown to all. Lastly you were trying to elude to the later point of 20 years, for stating that topdawg had been around from 1994. Just stop, stop, your inability to say you are wrong says a lot.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 16, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Let me remind you of wrong
> 1)Blue packaging (never had that)
> 2)Growing since 1994 Topdawg seeds as a company. The ultimate lie!
> 
> ...


seriously why would he send 2 year old seeds to a new company instead of fresh ones , doesn't make sense to me


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 16, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I tire of you, back peddle/ save face your words have been shown to all. Lastly you were trying to elude to the later point of 20 years, for stating that topdawg had been around from 1994. Just stop, stop, your inability to say you are wrong says a lot.


I smoked some Purple Haze w/ Jimi Hendrix yesterday lmfao


----------



## loop718 (Jun 16, 2019)

God damn!! Wth goin on here lol. I just came to see if anybody has ran any of top dawgs NYC Chem? I got a couple phenos that are goin crazy 5 weeks into veg. Tops everywhere side branches shooting up to the canopy. Cant wait to flower these things out!


----------



## zzeroo (Jun 16, 2019)

loop718 said:


> God damn!! Wth goin on here lol. I just came to see if anybody has ran any of top dawgs NYC Chem? I got a couple phenos that are goin crazy 5 weeks into veg. Tops everywhere side branches shooting up to the canopy. Cant wait to flower these things out!


loop718 what up......im still looking to get some myself


----------



## loop718 (Jun 16, 2019)

zzeroo said:


> loop718 what up......im still looking to get some myself


Whats up zzeroo?! I know what ya mean i havent seen any new top dawg gear in a min!! I got 12 in veg right now still waiting to see whats male. They are deff some stretchers there smoking the thug pug PBB in veg growth. i gotta bend everything just to keep em low with the PBB. Heres a pic of veg last week 4. Most of the left side is nyc chem right side is PBB theres a orange cookies and a c99xdr.who also. Gna transplant in a couple weeks then flip a week later prolly. I really want some fire chem hope i find one in these couple packs i have.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 16, 2019)

loop718 said:


> God damn!! Wth goin on here lol. I just came to see if anybody has ran any of top dawgs NYC Chem? I got a couple phenos that are goin crazy 5 weeks into veg. Tops everywhere side branches shooting up to the canopy. Cant wait to flower these things out!


I came here to see if anyone has any info on Mango Nigerian, it's my only pack of Top Dawg & dying to pop em but can't find any info on em


----------



## loop718 (Jun 16, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I came here to see if anyone has any info on Mango Nigerian, it's my only pack of Top Dawg & dying to pop em but can't find any info on em


Isnt that nigerian haze the piff from nyc? If it is that shit its a crazy head high border line tripping lol reeks of cat piss. Im pretty sure top dawgs haze was the best shit on the east coast before sour hit the streets. Thats all anybody talked about in nyc. I smoked some in brooklyn in a tall ass apartment building in like 2006. I got so high and started greening out. Im like how the hell we even getting oxygen in this lil ass building 200ft in the sky. Sorry for rambling hahaha. But im sure that shit is fire dude.


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 17, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Isnt that nigerian haze the piff from nyc? If it is that shit its a crazy head high border line tripping lol reeks of cat piss. Im pretty sure top dawgs haze was the best shit on the east coast before sour hit the streets. Thats all anybody talked about in nyc. I smoked some in brooklyn in a tall ass apartment building in like 2006. I got so high and started greening out. Im like how the hell we even getting oxygen in this lil ass building 200ft in the sky. Sorry for rambling hahaha. But im sure that shit is fire dude.


Bro everybody online is acting like they dont know what nyc piff is. Someone knows something and aint fessin up.


----------



## zzeroo (Jun 17, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Bro everybody online is acting like they dont know what nyc piff is. Someone knows something and aint fessin up.


WORD!!!!!


----------



## zzeroo (Jun 17, 2019)

Yo 710slickxx did you know that 710 area code is a special area code for the government .....


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 17, 2019)

zzeroo said:


> Yo 710slickxx did you know that 710 area code is a special area code for the government .....


Lol had no idea. I just use 710 because its oil flipped upside down. Oil slick


----------



## zzeroo (Jun 17, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Lol had no idea. I just use 710 because its oil flipped upside down. Oil slick


lmao...NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 17, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Isnt that nigerian haze the piff from nyc? If it is that shit its a crazy head high border line tripping lol reeks of cat piss. Im pretty sure top dawgs haze was the best shit on the east coast before sour hit the streets. Thats all anybody talked about in nyc. I smoked some in brooklyn in a tall ass apartment building in like 2006. I got so high and started greening out. Im like how the hell we even getting oxygen in this lil ass building 200ft in the sky. Sorry for rambling hahaha. But im sure that shit is fire dude.


I'm looking for a grow report so I can see how long they flower for, nutient feeding , ect. I'm sure it's fire , I've heard so many good things about JJ's Nigerian Haze


loop718 said:


> Isnt that nigerian haze the piff from nyc? If it is that shit its a crazy head high border line tripping lol reeks of cat piss. Im pretty sure top dawgs haze was the best shit on the east coast before sour hit the streets. Thats all anybody talked about in nyc. I smoked some in brooklyn in a tall ass apartment building in like 2006. I got so high and started greening out. Im like how the hell we even getting oxygen in this lil ass building 200ft in the sky. Sorry for rambling hahaha. But im sure that shit is fire dude.


I figured JJ had a lot of fire & I wanted the Nigerian strain just for the fact it's supposed to be strong as hell & w/ Mango crossed in to add some flavor I thought it should be some seriously delicious shit w/ nice kick to it


----------



## loop718 (Jun 17, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Bro everybody online is acting like they dont know what nyc piff is. Someone knows something and aint fessin up.


Lol who everybody? Honestly i havent seen that shit since sour took over. But piff is the only shit i ever greened out on. I thought i was going to die hahahaha. My bou got that shit from washington heights for like $300 a zip at that time a zip of sour was $560 so we go in on the piff bro that shit didnt taste no where near like sour but it fucking sent you on a rocket ship lol. I couldnt imagine it crossed with something that gave it a good taste.


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 17, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Lol who everybody? Honestly i havent seen that shit since sour took over. But piff is the only shit i ever greened out on. I thought i was going to die hahahaha. My bou got that shit from washington heights for like $300 a zip at that time a zip of sour was $560 so we go in on the piff bro that shit didnt taste no where near like sour but it fucking sent you on a rocket ship lol. I couldnt imagine it crossed with something that gave it a good taste.


Like if you google it or search for it here or ic mag, nothing.
Were you getting the batch that tasted like broccoli on the exhale?


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 17, 2019)

Ive posted on this thread mad times asking for the piff. I need it in my blood.


----------



## zzeroo (Jun 18, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Lol who everybody? Honestly i havent seen that shit since sour took over. But piff is the only shit i ever greened out on. I thought i was going to die hahahaha. My bou got that shit from washington heights for like $300 a zip at that time a zip of sour was $560 so we go in on the piff bro that shit didnt taste no where near like sour but it fucking sent you on a rocket ship lol. I couldnt imagine it crossed with something that gave it a good taste.


Dont forget the lambs-bread lol i called it that for years until i found out the real name lambs breath..lmao


----------



## K&A kid (Jun 18, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I'm looking for a grow report so I can see how long they flower for, nutient feeding , ect. I'm sure it's fire , I've heard so many good things about JJ's Nigerian Haze
> 
> 
> I figured JJ had a lot of fire & I wanted the Nigerian strain just for the fact it's supposed to be strong as hell & w/ Mango crossed in to add some flavor I thought it should be some seriously delicious shit w/ nice kick to it


I ran a pack of mango Nigerian haze about a year ago, typical haze structure with heavy catpiss ammonia on the nose. Only had 3 females, two were finished in ten weeks the other one went eleven. Potency was pretty average and high was balanced, tasted like it smelled. The eleven week pheno had the best structure, bag appeal. No keepers out of one pack.

The NYC piff that was widely available back in the 90's to mid 2000's smelled more of incense than catpiss and when burned could be mistaken for a incense. A pinner would spin your head, grams were twenty and oz's were five. Weed wasn't uptown's main hustle back in the day lol.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 18, 2019)

K&A kid said:


> I ran a pack of mango Nigerian haze about a year ago, typical haze structure with heavy catpiss ammonia on the nose. Only had 3 females, two were finished in ten weeks the other one went eleven. Potency was pretty average and high was balanced, tasted like it smelled. The eleven week pheno had the best structure, bag appeal. No keepers out of one pack.
> 
> The NYC piff that was widely available back in the 90's to mid 2000's smelled more of incense than catpiss and when burned could be mistaken for a incense. A pinner would spin your head, grams were twenty and oz's were five. Weed wasn't uptown's main hustle back in the day lol.


I had all the top killer seeds saved back in the day when I was 18 till my mother went through my room & tossed em on me when I was out of town smf like Skunk bud that smelled like you took a handful of Mums & let em dry out in a bag


----------



## smashcity (Jun 18, 2019)

K&A kid said:


> I ran a pack of mango Nigerian haze about a year ago, typical haze structure with heavy catpiss ammonia on the nose. Only had 3 females, two were finished in ten weeks the other one went eleven. Potency was pretty average and high was balanced, tasted like it smelled. The eleven week pheno had the best structure, bag appeal. No keepers out of one pack.
> 
> The NYC piff that was widely available back in the 90's to mid 2000's smelled more of incense than catpiss and when burned could be mistaken for a incense. A pinner would spin your head, grams were twenty and oz's were five. Weed wasn't uptown's main hustle back in the day lol.


So you only average potency and it didn't smell like incense when burned? I just germinated 5 seeds of the african mango A5 in search for something that smells like incense when burned, that's the whole reason I bought these. I remember running a kali mist back in the day that smelled like nothing but incense when burned. Lost my seed collection and haven't been able to find a strain that smelled like that to this day. Someone suggested jjs hazes so I picked them up. I hope I get luckier than you did and find something worthwhile.


----------



## K&A kid (Jun 18, 2019)

Hopefully you find something good in those, the a5 in that cross could be a winner. My experience with topdawg haze is limited to one pack of one strain, I'm sure there are some good hazes coming out of jj's gear. Ive found some nice ones in their chem/stardawg lines for sure.

Kali mist was solid back in the day before Dutch work fell off. Recently ran a couple packs of pineapple fields. Pretty unique plants with great nose smells of pineapple, cannalope, and haze on the back end. Flavor is on point with aroma, Kali mist is present both sides of parental lineage.


----------



## zzeroo (Jun 18, 2019)

*HT: What is your favorite haze? What’s your opinion on the Piff? *TDS: I love the Piff! Shit was crazy! I really prefer the Neville’s, A5, Cat Pissy Colombian, NYC Piff kind of Haze. I had a reputation. People had claimed of it being sprayed, or laced, or somehow contaminated with some other kind of drug. I had one guy who claimed he smoked some and took a piss test and tested positive for opiates. Most of the time it was wet, it was not flushed, it was really chemical-like in smell and taste, so the highs on it would be a little crazy sometimes. Then on top of that, the high from the strain itself made it more complex.”

here's the full article
https://hightimes.com/news/the-high-times-interview-top-dawg-seeds/


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 18, 2019)

zzeroo said:


> *HT: What is your favorite haze? What’s your opinion on the Piff? *TDS: I love the Piff! Shit was crazy! I really prefer the Neville’s, A5, Cat Pissy Colombian, NYC Piff kind of Haze. I had a reputation. People had claimed of it being sprayed, or laced, or somehow contaminated with some other kind of drug. I had one guy who claimed he smoked some and took a piss test and tested positive for opiates. Most of the time it was wet, it was not flushed, it was really chemical-like in smell and taste, so the highs on it would be a little crazy sometimes. Then on top of that, the high from the strain itself made it more complex.”
> 
> here's the full article
> https://hightimes.com/news/the-high-times-interview-top-dawg-seeds/


so that's y they not flushing these days, they on that crazy flex


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 19, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Isnt that nigerian haze the piff from nyc? If it is that shit its a crazy head high border line tripping lol reeks of cat piss. Im pretty sure top dawgs haze was the best shit on the east coast before sour hit the streets. Thats all anybody talked about in nyc. I smoked some in brooklyn in a tall ass apartment building in like 2006. I got so high and started greening out. Im like how the hell we even getting oxygen in this lil ass building 200ft in the sky. Sorry for rambling hahaha. But im sure that shit is fire dude.


Piff has always been around. Nigerian Haze is not piff.

It is a hybrid JJ made some years ago. JJ is a Legend and has been able to put together some of the legendary sativa strains and blend them with Chems.
 
This is a remake from something he made in the past.


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 20, 2019)

Its time to take to the streets and protest. We want nyc piff back.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 20, 2019)

we want Top Dawg threads talking about Top Dawg gears, not this mystery piff, no offense.. find it or forget it.


----------



## zzeroo (Jun 20, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Its time to take to the streets and protest. We want nyc piff back.





CannaBruh said:


> we want Top Dawg threads talking about Top Dawg gears, not this mystery piff, no offense.. find it or forget it.


some of us wants it all


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 20, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> we want Top Dawg threads talking about Top Dawg gears, not this mystery piff, no offense.. find it or forget it.


So you know for a fact this "piff" is not top dawg gear? I aint forgetting shit.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 20, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> So you know for a fact this "piff" is not top dawg gear? I aint forgetting shit.


Yes "Piff" was a street name for really good weed back in the day usually in reference to Ny diesel. 

Diesel is derived from chem. Topdawg has many selections that can satisfy your needs in there diesel or under dawg renderings.


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 20, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Yes "Piff" was a street name for really good weed back in the day usually in reference to Ny diesel.
> 
> Diesel is derived from chem. Topdawg has many selections that can satisfy your needs in there diesel or under dawg renderings.


Hey man im on a whole crusade to find this strain. I was directed here for all things ny and nyc. Pretty sure im in the right place.


----------



## Chronic811 (Jun 20, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Hey man im on a whole crusade to find this strain. I was directed here for all things ny and nyc. Pretty sure im in the right place.


----------



## loop718 (Jun 20, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Yes "Piff" was a street name for really good weed back in the day usually in reference to Ny diesel.
> 
> Diesel is derived from chem. Topdawg has many selections that can satisfy your needs in there diesel or under dawg renderings.


Piff wasnt diesel it was haze that came from manhattan. Washington heights is where we got it. Idk who bread it. I thought jj had a hand in it for some reason i could easily be wront. Piff was the fire untill Sour Diesel was more available. When we got our hands on sour piff was out the circle in our group. This is mid 2000s.


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 20, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Piff wasnt diesel it was haze that came from manhattan. Washington heights is where we got it. Idk who bread it. I thought jj had a hand in it for some reason i could easily be wront. Piff was the fire untill Sour Diesel was more available. When we got our hands on sour piff was out the circle in our group. This is mid 2000s.


Man fuck it, dude thinks we are telling fairy tales


----------



## delstele (Jun 23, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Man fuck it, dude thinks we are telling fairy tales


That person is a fucking know it all better watch out may start trollin ya...lol Has superior intellectual talents...lol Knew all about something I had goin on even though we have never met had all the info but yet back talikn when I called it out. Talks with JJ all the time knows what color packs I bought what time frame Top Dawg has been around just a wealth of know it all bullshit man I wish I was that in the know...lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 25, 2019)

delstele said:


> That person is a fucking know it all better watch out may start trollin ya...lol Has superior intellectual talents...lol Knew all about something I had goin on even though we have never met had all the info but yet back talikn when I called it out. Talks with JJ all the time knows what color packs I bought what time frame Top Dawg has been around just a wealth of know it all bullshit man I wish I was that in the know...lol


Aww your still Hurt that You got called out before . I talk to him from time to time and your packs where B.S(shrug shoulder )

'I HAVE BEEN GROWING TOPDAWG from 1994" (You said that).

Topdawg was formed In 2008. Remember you the Liar that tries to make them self more relevant. ( You wear that hat in life ).

Remember you had blue packs that JJ never ever sold in life... yeah that would be you.

Still Waiting On that Blue Packaging you said Topdawg had. JJ told me he has never had blue packaging, but if @delstele says there is blue packaging and no photos fine.

Lastly Don't be a 'Hoe in Life", CALL people out by there name, as I did.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/topdawg-genetics.892246/page-165#post-14946979

Incase you ever forget 4th post down Me Smile Bitch


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 25, 2019)

Dude sure has a lot to say with 0 topdawg photos. None at all 
Anyhow back to these photos.

Tre Og

Tahoe Og x Tres Dawg


----------



## Chronic811 (Jun 25, 2019)

City hoe (onycd x Tahoe og) side nug day 28


----------



## zzeroo (Jun 25, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Dude sure has a lot to say with 0 topdawg photos. None at all
> Anyhow back to these photos.
> 
> Tre Og
> ...





Chronic811 said:


> View attachment 4355523 City hoe (onycd x Tahoe og) side nug day 28


 i hate you both


----------



## skinnyrat (Jun 28, 2019)

What variety would be suggested if someone was looking for potency?


----------



## loop718 (Jun 28, 2019)

Man these things taking forever to show sex im dyin to transplant scrog and flower! Went too far with some lst but worth it she healed up and beast mode now!


----------



## loop718 (Jun 28, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Dude sure has a lot to say with 0 topdawg photos. None at all
> Anyhow back to these photos.
> 
> Tre Og
> ...


Looks amazing man how the smell? Mine still in veg and 2 or 3 already have a strong chem/sour smell. Hoping I get a 91 chem pheno. Mother the shit out of it lol.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 28, 2019)

skinnyrat said:


> What variety would be suggested if someone was looking for potency?


chemD


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 28, 2019)

loop718 said:


> Looks amazing man how the smell? Mine still in veg and 2 or 3 already have a strong chem/sour smell. Hoping I get a 91 chem pheno. Mother the shit out of it lol.


Thanks. This was the pheno that I kept out of a few of them that I ran. The plant supports itself well, I have a few things beside it that is chem and sour diesel based, so it has a mixture, most gas in the area tbh.


----------



## skinnyrat (Jun 28, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> chemD


TY


----------



## loop718 (Jun 28, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Thanks. This was the pheno that I kept out of a few of them that I ran. The plant supports itself well, I have a few things beside it that is chem and sour diesel based, so it has a mixture, most gas in the area tbh.


Well done man. Looks great.


----------



## SFnone (Jun 29, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Hey man im on a whole crusade to find this strain. I was directed here for all things ny and nyc. Pretty sure im in the right place.


The "Uptown Brown" is supposed to be very similar to old piff, without actually being it. I have it going right now, and if I get any f2s i'll try to pass em out here on the forums... especially if it becomes one of those impossible to get things to get down the line... With no disrespect to JJ.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jun 30, 2019)

SFnone said:


> The "Uptown Brown" is supposed to be very similar to old piff, without actually being it. I have it going right now, and if I get any f2s i'll try to pass em out here on the forums... especially if it becomes one of those impossible to get things to get down the line... With no disrespect to JJ.



And it sold out fast! If you know of any available pm me please.

I am curing up some mango a5. Got a few I will run again. Really nice highs. All but one female smoke really similar to each other. Still taste a bit green. Hopefully that improves with a cure. I was hoping for a bit more yummy and a tad more trippy. If you smoke enough it will get you borderline tripping but not quite. Little hints of mango flavors, but nothing super terpy.


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 30, 2019)

SFnone said:


> The "Uptown Brown" is supposed to be very similar to old piff, without actually being it. I have it going right now, and if I get any f2s i'll try to pass em out here on the forums... especially if it becomes one of those impossible to get things to get down the line... With no disrespect to JJ.


Bro, your the fucking man


----------



## Sveeno (Jul 3, 2019)

All the piff heads need to get themselves some doc d bandaid haze uses the Cuban black haze. Dropping tomm.......


----------



## Sveeno (Jul 3, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> All the piff heads need to get themselves some doc d bandaid haze uses the Cuban black haze. Dropping tomm.......


It will be gone fassssst


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jul 3, 2019)

i have cuban black haze s1's i am going through for selection
am interesed in how the a5 affects it..from what i can see from leaf size .. it adds more wld visually anyway
..the cross sure looks good..i never get around to "drops"


----------



## Sveeno (Jul 3, 2019)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> i have cuban black haze s1's i am going through for selection
> am interesed in how the a5 affects it..from what i can see from leaf size .. it adds more wld visually anyway
> ..the cross sure looks good..i never get around to "drops"


Haha, right on man, I hAve a small circle, so sometimes that's the only way, but I'm nowhere near New York and never had the real I'm sure, but I know people I trust say it's pretty much the same but anytime you add any genetics it's going to alter some things a bit


----------



## 710slickxx (Jul 3, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> Haha, right on man, I hAve a small circle, so sometimes that's the only way, but I'm nowhere near New York and never had the real I'm sure, but I know people I trust say it's pretty much the same but anytime you add any genetics it's going to alter some things a bit


Bro the real deal was off the chain


----------



## Chronic811 (Jul 22, 2019)

City hoe day 60


----------



## loop718 (Jul 24, 2019)

Nyc chem (chem d x chem 91)bout to get flipped! Scrogs very nice, easy to bend and fill the area out.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 1, 2019)

Back to piff, uptown brown bx is coming soon... available this weekend in Portland... says the lineage is "nyc piff x mango a5"... might be better than the first uptown brown.


----------



## 710slickxx (Aug 11, 2019)

SFnone said:


> Back to piff, uptown brown bx is coming soon... available this weekend in Portland... says the lineage is "nyc piff x mango a5"... might be better than the first uptown brown.


Juat grabbed itt woooooo


----------



## 710slickxx (Aug 11, 2019)

SFnone said:


> Back to piff, uptown brown bx is coming soon... available this weekend in Portland... says the lineage is "nyc piff x mango a5"... might be better than the first uptown brown.


I knew there was a "piff" strain, i kept on talking about it and kept on getting called a dumbass for taking "street slang" to heart. Well there it is.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 11, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> I knew there was a "piff" strain, i kept on talking about it and kept on getting called a dumbass for taking "street slang" to heart. Well there it is.


It's legit. I recall Autumn nights years ago, out in the hallways of the projects in Gun Hill, smoking that piff had me *trippinggggg. *The worse part is I didn't run down to the bodega for munchies SMH cotton mouth, paranoid & tripping like a mother flipper. Haven't had anything like it since...


----------



## 710slickxx (Aug 11, 2019)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> It's legit. I recall Autumn nights years ago, out in the hallways of the projects in Gun Hill, smoking that piff had me *trippinggggg. *The worse part is I didn't run down to the bodega for munchies SMH cotton mouth, paranoid & tripping like a mother flipper. Haven't had anything like it since...


What should i pollen chuck 2?


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Aug 12, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> What should i pollen chuck 2?


IMO, I say to some widow.
Had some last year from a friend, it was wicked intenseeeeee


----------



## SFnone (Aug 30, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> I knew there was a "piff" strain, i kept on talking about it and kept on getting called a dumbass for taking "street slang" to heart. Well there it is.


i have a theory about this- I think the "piff" is in fact Cuban black haze, but a certain pheno- being that it is such a guarded strain, I think money mike and jj s1ed their cut in order to find the "brown" pheno- then upped it with topdawg's mango a5 in order to compete with Bodhi and doc d's bandaid haze. no offense to B or Doc, but seeing as JJ was a dealer in NYC, I think he probably has a better knowledge of what true piff is supposed to be like. Not sure what the difference between the first uptown and the bx is... I asked JJ and all I was able to get out of him was, "the same cut was used"...


----------



## 710slickxx (Aug 30, 2019)

SFnone said:


> i have a theory about this- I think the "piff" is in fact Cuban black haze, but a certain pheno- being that it is such a guarded strain, I think money mike and jj s1ed their cut in order to find the "brown" pheno- then upped it with topdawg's mango a5 in order to compete with Bodhi and doc d's bandaid haze. no offense to B or Doc, but seeing as JJ was a dealer in NYC, I think he probably has a better knowledge of what true piff is supposed to be like. Not sure what the difference between the first uptown and the bx is... I asked JJ and all I was able to get out of him was, "the same cut was used"...


I believe this over all other rumors, but now that i have the seeds i will be running this strain and will report back here


----------



## loop718 (Sep 4, 2019)

NYC Chem f2. Day 39.


----------



## Sveeno (Sep 7, 2019)

Anybody ran the chem wrecker. Thinking about getting the 2.0


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 7, 2019)

I’ve never bought or grew top dawg anything but right now I wanna grow some gas like a really good 9 -10 week og 

I had some StarDawg earlier this year and it’s deff A1 so now I want stardawg or a cross of it I went looking around and jj has so much shit with so little information idk where to start 

Can someone recommend a good one I’m trying to avoid the ones with the 91 in it i don’t mind the onycd crosses tho I seen stardawg 2.0 and it’s $200 for the pack I’m hesitant


----------



## Sveeno (Sep 7, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I’ve never bought or grew top dawg anything but right now I wanna grow some gas like a really good 9 -10 week og
> 
> I had some StarDawg earlier this year and it’s deff A1 so now I want stardawg or a cross of it I went looking around and jj has so much shit with so little information idk where to start
> 
> Can someone recommend a good one I’m trying to avoid the ones with the 91 in it i don’t mind the onycd crosses tho I seen stardawg 2.0 and it’s $200 for the pack I’m hesitant


Id say get any of the new chemd/i95 crosses for guaranteed gas, and also being able to have the newest hottest thing. I just grabbed some crem og which is, udog x chemd/i95


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 7, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> Id say get any of the new chemd/i95 crosses for guaranteed gas, and also being able to have the newest hottest thing. I just grabbed some crem og which is, udog x chemd/i95


I seen those chemd/i95 crosses those were on the list .. but tbh I Really want just pure stardawg or stardawg x chemd/i95 .. thanks for the info I’m gonna shop around all night


----------



## SFnone (Sep 7, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I seen those chemd/i95 crosses those were on the list .. but tbh I Really want just pure stardawg or stardawg x chemd/i95 .. thanks for the info I’m gonna shop around all night


seedsherenow has stardawg f2- cost is on the higher end though... also got 3 chems 2.0, but that does have a good dose of 91 in it... star diesel too, is chem 4/tres dawg(stardawg) x sour d/tres dawg... also chem haze, which should be similar to stardawg, but more sativa- that's one I personally wanted to try, but am out of money at the moment...


----------



## THT (Sep 11, 2019)

Stopping by to say hi 
I am soaking some Uptown Brown BX seeds and will share my experience here as it progresses. I am a little surprised at the lack of discussion around this release, which seems to be a first of its kind. Did I just miss the boat? There has to be a lot of people out there who are as excited as I am about this.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Sep 23, 2019)

I knew it's not a plant but I think this is just as good lol got to meet JJ & his crew this past Saturday and had to get an autograph lol


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 23, 2019)

Where at ?


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Oct 2, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Where at ?


Boston Freedom Rally. Wicked shocked nobody was talking to him, chem or mr. soul? I shit you not, everyone was by Swerve's booth and going nuts SMFH I went to go check his booth out of curiosity and immediately left with a bad taste in my mouth. His crew and himself tried fucking with me with some ignorance. I gave him the benefit of the doubt but man, a big F-U to them SMFH


----------



## boybelue (Oct 2, 2019)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> Boston Freedom Rally. Wicked shocked nobody was talking to him, chem or mr. soul? I shit you not, everyone was by Swerve's booth and going nuts SMFH I went to go check his booth out of curiosity and immediately left with a bad taste in my mouth. His crew and himself tried fucking with me with some ignorance. I gave him the benefit of the doubt but man, a big F-U to them SMFH


Swerve still in business? Haha lmao, nah for real tho I never hear anything about him anymore and hearing that makes me wonder if he still has anything worth buying.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 2, 2019)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> Boston Freedom Rally. Wicked shocked nobody was talking to him, chem or mr. soul? I shit you not, everyone was by Swerve's booth and going nuts SMFH I went to go check his booth out of curiosity and immediately left with a bad taste in my mouth. His crew and himself tried fucking with me with some ignorance. I gave him the benefit of the doubt but man, a big F-U to them SMFH


Tbh I found out late I would have made the trip if I knew like 2 weeks ahead .. but that was dope If like to talk to jj just ask a few questions


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Oct 3, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Swerve still in business? Haha lmao, nah for real tho I never hear anything about him anymore and hearing that makes me wonder if he still has anything worth buying.


They had a bunch of fruity strains. Wasn't appealing, f*ck him & that crew. Ignorance is the greatest poverty


silverhazefiend said:


> Tbh I found out late I would have made the trip if I knew like 2 weeks ahead .. but that was dope If like to talk to jj just ask a few questions


The Harvest Cup convention at the Expo in Worcester is happening 11/9/19 brother. The vendor list is still growing but def keep an eye on it. Tickets are 40 a piece. Hopefully he'll be there!


----------



## SFnone (Oct 7, 2019)

smoked a sample of uptown brown, and it's pretty good. Starts out with a quick building sort of mental blur and slightly edgy effect, then it really hits with a floor falling out, elevator drop sort of thing... like a rollercoaster ride... it mellows out a little, but is still super energetic... I chased my dogs around the yard for some time, and I don't think I've blinked for 10 minutes now... Smoke a lot of this, and it could definitely be one of those strains that could be too much for some. The smell is very weird... someone who has it has told me they think it kind of smells like a traditional east coast cathedral, but I don't know... I'm not an expert on that, but it doesn't really smell like a stick of incense... but from what I understand, churchy incense is a different thing. To me, it is really pretty foul smelling... but it's hard to say what exactly it is. Maybe like an ammonia, sprite soda, vomit, urinal, rotting cheese, IPA, and incense all together kind of smell... with a hint of the traditional nl/haze thing, dusty, tree-nut, old wooden building thing... for any who have grown that and know what I mean... (that might not be the best description, but whatever...) Only a sample so far, and surely will change a bit with curing and all that, but so far it's pretty good.


----------



## THT (Oct 16, 2019)

Two expressions of Uptown Brown Bx structure so far. 
The classic spindly (wife calls them both weepy). This one has some weird leaves, I'm not gonna say I've grown these perfectly but several of them have shown this trait to me. The smells are already surrounding these plants and its narcotic and reminiscent of the piff. (I'm really excited if you can't tell) Structure is light and branchy on all of them so far, they are going to need support. I'd put this one at about 200-300% stretch, I don't think it's quite done yet either.

close up weepy #1 with some weird ass leaf ridges/colors and some pollinated preflowers with an outstanding uptown male from this bunch.


#2 is short but also stringy despite the much lower stretch, the wider leaves, and shorter inter-nodal distances, I'ts sleeping in this picture but it is also weepy like #1 24/7. Conditions in the tent and water are real good so I don't think this is my fault.. these buds will need a lot of support later on.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 20, 2019)

THT said:


> Two expressions of Uptown Brown Bx structure so far.
> The classic spindly (wife calls them both weepy). This one has some weird leaves, I'm not gonna say I've grown these perfectly but several of them have shown this trait to me. The smells are already surrounding these plants and its narcotic and reminiscent of the piff. (I'm really excited if you can't tell) Structure is light and branchy on all of them so far, they are going to need support. I'd put this one at about 200-300% stretch, I don't think it's quite done yet either.
> View attachment 4409067
> close up weepy #1 with some weird ass leaf ridges/colors and some pollinated preflowers with an outstanding uptown male from this bunch.
> ...


I got one with weird leaves... Almost pulled it, but then it turned into a beauty. Probably because of the s1... I've found doing that can give a plethora of oddities.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Nov 2, 2019)

What exactly is the udog_ is it loompas underdog og . I assume? _


Sveeno said:


> Id say get any of the new chemd/i95 crosses for guaranteed gas, and also being able to have the newest hottest thing. I just grabbed some crem og which is, udog x chemd/i95


----------



## SFnone (Nov 11, 2019)

i'm doubling down on this uptown brown... it's a solid 9 out of 10- and i'm a tough person to impress... up, up and up some more... butterflies in your stomach and in your head, carrying you into the clouds... into the sun... my heart is beating, and i can't stop smiling... my head is glitching... but as a constant laughing... like there's a lunatic is in my head... and on the grass... and in the hall... this weed is like when brain damage comes together with eclipse...


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 11, 2019)

Now that’ y’all have experience with piff grow some nevils haze and compare the two 

Ssh is still my fav but nevs is fire and what I would consider piff


----------



## THT (Nov 12, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> grow some nevils haze and compare the two


I did it in reverse order, Neville's haze is great.

Uptown Brown as of today
#1 is a bit slower but a whole lot more frost and bud sites. Smells are the same on both leaning hard left towards the piff


#2 is lanky and I've likely not treated her as well, but she'll finish ahead of #1


----------



## JustBlazin (Nov 15, 2019)

anybody try top dawgs garlic goat or chem de la chem f2?
I bought a pack of each
just wondering if anyone has any experience with either strain


----------



## JustBlazin (Nov 16, 2019)

bueller.....
bueller..........
bueller.............

some shots of garlic goat and chem de la chem f2(photos 2&3)@ 37 days from flip


----------



## THT (Nov 23, 2019)

I know this thread isn't very active but this feels like the right place to update
Uptown Brown - not much to see here, wouldn't give this plant a second look if I was looking for looks, structure, or speed. But that smell..


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 24, 2019)

THT said:


> I know this thread isn't very active but this feels like the right place to update
> Uptown Brown - not much to see here, wouldn't give this plant a second look if I was looking for looks, structure, or speed. But that smell..
> View attachment 4425827View attachment 4425828View attachment 4425829


That's to bad had high hopes for the Uptown Brown BX


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 24, 2019)

It looks pretty mg deficient. Sativas are usually a little more airy anyway. I’m sure it will be potent


----------



## THT (Nov 24, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> That's to bad had high hopes for the Uptown Brown BX


Maybe I should clarify... I am absolutely in love with this plant. 
What I was saying is that if I didn't know any better, I wouldn't give this plant a second look, however, it very much is a magnificent plant that I will continue to grow and chuck with to improve the overall growth characteristics.


----------



## THT (Nov 24, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> It looks pretty mg deficient. Sativas are usually a little more airy anyway. I’m sure it will be potent


you are probably right, however, I also let the PH get out of whack a few too many times on this gal.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 25, 2019)

THT said:


> Maybe I should clarify... I am absolutely in love with this plant.
> What I was saying is that if I didn't know any better, I wouldn't give this plant a second look, however, it very much is a magnificent plant that I will continue to grow and chuck with to improve the overall growth characteristics.


yes, the looks are not great with uptown brown... they are short, and sort of grow sideways and don't seem to have an impressive amount of frost- but they are good. I grew a bunch of sativas this year, and the uptown was probably the worst looking, but undeniably had the best high. The smell is so weird to me... at first it seemed sort of like what I expected with a subtle frankensensey kind of thing, but then it was like nasty lime ammonia vomit and pickle pumpernickel bread, but now that it has been sitting a while, i would say it smells almost like the way thanksgiving stuffing tastes, but it doesn't smell like stuffing smells... if that makes sense... kind of sage and thyme sort of smell... with something else...


----------



## THT (Nov 25, 2019)

after drying a small early sample and and smoking, I can say undeniably, this is the piff, the haze, the shit ive been after for YEARS. So glad to finally have it in my garden and in my pipe again


----------



## Kingsley (Dec 4, 2019)

THT said:


> Maybe I should clarify... I am absolutely in love with this plant.
> What I was saying is that if I didn't know any better, I wouldn't give this plant a second look, however, it very much is a magnificent plant that I will continue to grow and chuck with to improve the overall growth characteristics.


Would love to know where can I find the Uptown Brown seeds if still in seed form or are those plants from a clone? I've been searching online for a couple months and no luck on my side. I am very well aware of the "piff" that was ruling the streets of the north east coast/uptown nyc for some time and your plants are inciting my nostalgia lol. Pics look A1, def subd in!


----------



## THT (Dec 4, 2019)

Kingsley said:


> Would love to know where can I find the Uptown Brown seeds if still in seed form or are those plants from a clone? I've been searching online for a couple months and no luck on my side. I am very well aware of the "piff" that was ruling the streets of the north east coast/uptown nyc for some time and your plants are inciting my nostalgia lol. Pics look A1, def subd in!


Hey Kingsley, I ordered mine from horror seeds with no issue. The strain is hard to find because it sells out fast and there are limited number of packs from what I've seen. It's the real deal and the smells in late flower now are killing it. I've made some 'f2' uptown brown seeds from this round for preservation, a few f1 crosses with the uptown male and other 'haze' strains, and I plan to work to really improve the overall structure and flower time while maintaining that classic piff.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Dec 4, 2019)

Just ordered a pack of Chem de la Chem F2s from Harvest Mutual.
Pretty excited about running those, will be my first TopDawg strain and real chem cross.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 5, 2019)

THT said:


> after drying a small early sample and and smoking, I can say undeniably, this is the piff, the haze, the shit ive been after for YEARS. So glad to finally have it in my garden and in my pipe again


Any chance of posting a photo of some dried Uptown ?


----------



## THT (Dec 5, 2019)

crisnpropa said:


> Any chance of posting a photo of some dried Uptown ?


I will for sure once its chopped and dried. One of the two is getting real close, maybe another week or two. pics incoming later.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Dec 5, 2019)

I want to run those uptown brown s1s for the culture please someone let me kno when there back in stock


----------



## smashcity (Dec 5, 2019)

Piff s2 from the s1 cut


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 5, 2019)

Is Uptown Brown sold out everywhere? Had a chance to snag a pack and didn’t and am now filled with much regret..


----------



## THT (Dec 6, 2019)

Here's some pics of my 2 beautiful uptown ladies, for everyone who's bummed about not snagging a pack, stay tuned 
#2 is getting heavy and falling all the over the place. She will finish faster than #1



#1 is really becoming incredible. Smells are louder, frost is frostier, and the girl is starting to get heavy, otherwise I can confirm both plants lean hard towards the piff in smells.


----------



## Chronic811 (Dec 6, 2019)

Can you describe the smell of piff? Is it just another term for haze ?


----------



## THT (Dec 6, 2019)

Chronic811 said:


> Can you describe the smell of piff? Is it just another term for haze ?


Its like a mix of flowers, pine, musky dankness, sweet mellow and overpoweringly beautiful, it's a smell that is entirely unique.


----------



## SFnone (Dec 6, 2019)

mine were much more airy than yours... I never took photos while they were growing, because they looked so lame. As for the smell, I agree that it is unique... I still can't determine what exactly it is though. I got f2s... anyone interested, pm- is not the "bx" though, just the original. (will be very limited, as I have already promised beans to locals in my area, so... ) oh yeah, and they like just finished, so I don't know if it makes a difference, but I usually wait a couple of months before I pop my seeds from when they finish- not sure if it matters, but just thought i'd mention it.


----------



## THT (Dec 6, 2019)

SFnone said:


> I don't know if it makes a difference,


Yes it absolutely does... sometimes lol. For this strain it seems to. I couldn't wait and got about a 50% germ rate on my f2s, best to keep them dry for a few weeks at least.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 6, 2019)

1


Chronic811 said:


> Can you describe the smell of piff? Is it just another term for haze ?


One could say that piff is haze, but haze is not necessarily piff.
As far as smells go, it's been a long time and if I recall correctly, an authentic batch of dat piff contained an unusual and complex range of smells already described here including incense, pepper, church, frankincense, spice and MINT. People would make remarks about the piff: 'It doesn't even smell like weed.' If I kept a gram in my pocket, noses were alerted. A zone would stink up a room. Sticking my nose in the zone and inhaling would make my face rearrange it was so intoxicating. My bro would describe piff as smelling like a piney citrus.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 11, 2019)

All this chat about piff makes me so excited. My apologies.


----------



## Kingsley (Dec 11, 2019)

THT said:


> Here's some pics of my 2 beautiful uptown ladies, for everyone who's bummed about not snagging a pack, stay tuned
> #2 is getting heavy and falling all the over the place. She will finish faster than #1
> View attachment 4432502
> View attachment 4432503
> ...


I can almost smell the piff from the images.. oo the nostalgia


----------



## THT (Dec 13, 2019)

uptown brown girls 1 week later, will probably harvest this one over the weekend.


and the other will get a another week at least


----------



## kona gold (Dec 14, 2019)

THT said:


> uptown brown girls 1 week later, will probably harvest this one over the weekend.
> View attachment 4436609
> 
> and the other will get a another week at least
> ...


Looking like some epic sativa goodies right there!!!


----------



## Magicbeanz007 (Dec 14, 2019)

KhaliBudz said:


> Did anyone get a chance to cop some Topdawg Genetics? I really want to get the 3 Chems but at $200 man! Has Anyone ran any of their gear yet?


he legit... solid gear like his Stardawg i regret not keeping a mother


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 18, 2019)

In my experience, now is that time of year when the piff would hit the streets. 
Any new photos THT?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 18, 2019)

kermit2692 said:


> Idk would be pretty exceptional to the rule of thumb if these guys sprouted out of nowhere and have genetics that are above and beyond the guys doing it for fifty years lol.. Plenty of killer genetics around to be paying prices like that regardless of quality imo..I don't support the greedy


These guys sprouted from no where? Fuckin serious? Best chem genetics on the market for over a decade. Someones new and isn't Top Dawg /smh


----------



## silverhazefiend (Dec 18, 2019)

Lol idk the man Or have any connections but I can say topdawg had fire for years b4 half these guys started breeding .. and when I say guys I mean all companies b4 2010 ive been around for that

the first non frosty pic # 1 looks like what we call piff ..it’s brown like I kno piff to be .. the 2nd one looks like it leans to the outcross our piff was never that frosty .. rarely if it had frost it wasn’t huge crystals just light dusting ..

as one poster just said piff is a haze but not every haze is a piff

this is kinda random but here’s a little story about some piff .. one day I’m inside of dr jays on Fordham road and smell the loudest smells of piff just lighting up the building I’m 16 yrs old and looking for some new sneakers with my boy we stop and started trying to figure out where the smell was coming from

being a new smoker I had a fresh nose and that piff incense is distinct .. so anyway I make my way to the back of the store and I just see sparkles it’s a rapper from dipset named shiest bub with the biggest diamond chain I ever seen in person the piff smell was embedded in his clothing and coming out of his pockets .. he seen our faces greeted us then asked if we smoke my boi said yea .. after buying like 10 pairs of sneakers he said follow him .. he went to his truck and dipped his hand in a bag and gave us a handful of grade a1 piff .. we couldn’t hop on the nearest bus fast enough back home

This had to be in 2004-2006 prime piff era dipset and sub rap sets associated with them Byrd gang Etc really was about that haze piff life .. camron names 2 albums purple haze .. piff made this city and fed a lot of people being from the home of piff I have stories for days

side note : piff was also called purple haze .. there was never a purple haze abundant in the city maybe he had access to some but it was debated in the city and purple haze was just a cool name .. piff was called “puday” b4 piff in the heights or just haze .. piff came in bc everyone had haze it’s like saying sour d ..so saying I have the top grade haze is piff or puday


----------



## THT (Dec 18, 2019)

crisnpropa said:


> In my experience, now is that time of year when the piff would hit the streets.
> Any new photos THT?


Yes I took a few last night, I'll post them later today, I have a few dried samples I'll take some photos of too.


----------



## THT (Dec 18, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I have stories for days


Great post. of all the names I heard it called, haze was the most common, 2002 - 2006 was prime time for me, we would pay 90$ for an eighth that weighed less than 3 grams usually. crazy expensive but the shit was so much better than anything else. still searching for the expression that will match it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 18, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> These guys sprouted from no where? Fuckin serious? Best chem genetics on the market for over a decade. Someones new and isn't Top Dawg /smh


That comment was also made 4 years ago. Still bad not to know him at that point.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 18, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> That comment was also made 4 years ago. Still bad not to know him at that point.


I thought it was the last few pages damn I was on page 1 LOL. Must have been pretty high.


----------



## THT (Dec 19, 2019)

few pics i meant to post the other day
a couple days really seems to make quite a bit of difference, i'll post some more shots tonight, she's getting ripe fast.
uptown brown


----------



## THT (Dec 24, 2019)

Uptown brown, counting down the days, this one is the winner of the batch so far, however, more phenohunting is underway.


----------



## THT (Dec 24, 2019)

Its big and floppy and needs a lot of support.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 24, 2019)

I started some NYC Chem about 3wk ago.
I've had this pack in the vault for a few yrs and all sprouted up through the dirt just fine. Not much to see yet but they're chugging along waiting to be sexed. I plan to collect pollen for some future chucks.
I'd like to hit Wedding Cake and maybe this cut of Sour Corey I selected.


I'll update with some pics as things progress.

Happy Holidays


----------



## 710slickxx (Dec 24, 2019)

Ughhh im sitting on a pack i wanna pop em so bad. Whats that smell like?!?!


THT said:


> Its big and floppy and needs a lot of support.
> View attachment 4442589


----------



## THT (Dec 24, 2019)

Sour musky deep citrus rind incense, loud af and almost every bit the same as what I remember. @710slickxx , you will be very happy with them


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 30, 2019)

@THT. Eagerly anticipating some dried, manicured and cured straight piff photos.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 30, 2019)

THT said:


> Its big and floppy and needs a lot of support.
> View attachment 4442589


I really like the looks of that one, Great Job!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 30, 2019)

Same. That piff/utb is not only drool worthy but a breath of fresh air in a world of bland but photogenic "purple" bud.

And don't get me wrong, I have nothing but love for frosty colorful bud but it starts to feel redundant after awhile.


----------



## THT (Dec 30, 2019)

crisnpropa said:


> @THT. Eagerly anticipating some dried, manicured and cured straight piff photos.


I'll snap a few tonight of the dried curing #2 lady. she needs time to get the flavor but holy shit the smell the smoke leaves is THAT smell


----------



## THT (Dec 30, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I really like the looks of that one, Great Job!


Thanks B, incredible to finally have the genetics I've been searching for, can't wait for what comes next


----------



## SFnone (Dec 30, 2019)

if any body is on right now, shn has the uptown bx in stock... only 2 left though... use shn15 for 15%off


----------



## THT (Dec 30, 2019)

@crisnpropa, here are a couple pics of the faster flowering uptown expression. Flash on and flash off - shitty phone camera - ill get some shots of the better expression eventually


----------



## SFnone (Dec 30, 2019)

THT said:


> @crisnpropa, here are a couple pics of the faster flowering uptown expression. Flash on and flash off - shitty phone camera - ill get some shots of the better expression eventually
> 
> View attachment 4446494View attachment 4446495


that looks plenty good... like I said, mine were the original, and were super airy/fluffy- maybe because it had more influence from the a5? anyway, I was doubting the quality and hype of the whole thing, the whole time it was growing and drying, but when I finally got to smoke it, the high was right on... I grew 5 top dollar sativas this year, and the uptown brown appeared to be the worst, but easily had the strongest and "craziest" kind of high... looks really aren't everything, but even still, yours looks pretty killer to me. better than mine ever did.


----------



## webby420 (Dec 31, 2019)

I do believe some breeders are asking too much for their beans but I also understand their side of the situation also. Tell me this, when it comes down to a whole crop from that pack of seeds, say 3lbs. Is 3 lbs of Chem flame worth a extra $100 over 3 lbs of good stuff? Not even a question in my eyes. Especially since that’s for me and my patients!


----------



## THT (Dec 31, 2019)

last few pics before chop. Just can't wait for this uptown lady any longer.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 31, 2019)

THT said:


> last few pics before chop. Just can't wait for this uptown lady any longer.
> View attachment 4446962
> View attachment 4446963View attachment 4446964


Love the shine and the long stalks on those crystal covered beauties!


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 3, 2020)

THT said:


> Great post. of all the names I heard it called, haze was the most common, 2002 - 2006 was prime time for me, we would pay 90$ for an eighth that weighed less than 3 grams usually. crazy expensive but the shit was so much better than anything else. still searching for the expression that will match it.


It was after the towers came down: I had just graduated highschool a few months prior, and was always on the lookout for dank bud. A friend of mine from middle school who was into beats production and amatuer rapping put me onto my first taste of the purple haze, that piff. (If I can remember correctly, highschool was a bit of a blur).
He had moved and was living across the river, and through this network of local rappers and producers I made other piff connections. The prime piff was in such demand, that is cost 20 or 25 dollars for a .8 or .9 of a gram in 'Crime-bridge' area, eventually commanding $30 for a less than a gram. Guys were making a killing off this. Because of my heavy habit I smartened it out and would cop 1 or 2 zones at a time. My guy(s) would call me from nyc saying they were coming into town with that piff, and essentially an auction or bidding war would ensue. Over the years different batches and crosses of so called piff haze would be distributed, and it got to the point where if you wanted the real piff, you had to make sure that is was 'official.' At some point, sour diesel took over the market and official piff became harder and harder to attain. My producer friend ended up moving to manhattan to pursue his career.
Anyways, a poster in this forum or another mentioned that the piff is nl5xhaze, which I have heard before in the past and I consider could be conceivably true.
Now that I think of it, I still have these guys contact info..maybe I should make an inquiry..


----------



## THT (Jan 3, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> piff is nl5xhaze, which I have heard before in the past and I consider could be conceivably true.


Having completed multiple runs with several different Nevilles hazes, Northern light #5's and even a few different runs of NL5/Haze, I can say definitively they are not the same. Maybe not even related. The only similarities are in some of the incense and woody type smells


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 3, 2020)

THT said:


> Having completed multiple runs with several different Nevilles hazes, Northern light #5's and even a few different runs of NL5/Haze, I can say definitively they are not the same. Maybe not even related. The only similarities are in some of the incense and woody type smells


alright, no argument here.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 6, 2020)

I must say, the piff that I remember, an ounce looked like two ounces.


----------



## SFnone (Jan 6, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Now that I think of it, I still have these guys contact info..maybe I should make an inquiry..


if you know someone who knows, you should absolutely ask. people have been guessing forever on what the real thing is- some say Cuban black haze, some say nl/haze, some say not either- some say it is some accidental unknown X like diesel was... one person on a different forum claimed to be in with the guys who had it, and said he knew what it was, but would never tell anyone- the only thing he said, was that it was much simpler and more obvious than people were making it out to be. I think he did say that it had no chems in it too... who knows, he might have been full of shit, but who knows... One thing though, is that Uptown Brown is likely close, but not quite the real thing either, as I doubt anyone was using mango A5 in their stuff back then... but the mom might be the real thing... I think JJ needs to be more open about his sources...


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 6, 2020)

Hmmm, interesting. Pure speculation here: does anyone think it could be the Afghan Haze?


----------



## kona gold (Jan 6, 2020)

THT said:


> Having completed multiple runs with several different Nevilles hazes, Northern light #5's and even a few different runs of NL5/Haze, I can say definitively they are not the same. Maybe not even related. The only similarities are in some of the incense and woody type smells


So have you noticed any influence from the mango haze side??


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 6, 2020)

kona gold said:


> So have you noticed any influence from the mango haze side??


Noticing that Katsu has a bandaid haze x bubba. I'm tempted. I just really miss the piff, the one that put some pep in my step. Anybody have any experience with Katsu gear?


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 7, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Noticing that Katsu has a bandaid haze x bubba. I'm tempted. I just really miss the piff, the one that put some pep in my step. Anybody have any experience with Katsu gear?


You still live in NY if so why not go meet Top Dog in Manhattan ?


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 7, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> You still live in NY if so why not go meet Top Dog in Manhattan ?


No, never have. Also I am not acquainted with him personally.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 8, 2020)

Wouldn't know where to find Topdawg in nyc anyway.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 8, 2020)

He’s on ig, it’s not a secret.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 8, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> He’s on ig, it’s not a secret.


thanks for the link


----------



## SFnone (Jan 8, 2020)

I thought JJ lives in CO now, but still vists NYC regularly- could be wrong though...


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 8, 2020)

Ya that’s the deal.
Holy shit this is so much trouble...... lol





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 8, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Noticing that Katsu has a bandaid haze x bubba. I'm tempted. I just really miss the piff, the one that put some pep in my step. Anybody have any experience with Katsu gear?


I have Katsu's Bubba Sis and it's great. My next will be his Bandaid Haze and his Sour Bubba. He said the Sour Bubba is the strongest he's ever smoked. He's a good guy and I'm sure you'll like his stuff.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 9, 2020)

@THT. Requesting some more photos of that Official Piff! At your convenience, of course.


----------



## THT (Jan 11, 2020)

We'll I've got the better looking uptown curing now, the rest of the uptown seeds I had are wet, and I've got some of the F1 offspring from last round also going. This is probably not the right thread for it, but the Super Silver Haze x Uptown Brown is a monster and I figured I'd share. Every single one has been a shorter stocky but sturdy monster plant with great branching and these massive leaves. Neither parent had the massive leaves for reference. I'll stop back in a little bit and post some shots of the dried uptowns.

I hope you can get a feel for how stupid big the leaf in the foreground is.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 12, 2020)

That Chem X Piff crosses almost had me in the car tho i wont lie !


----------



## THT (Jan 12, 2020)

Uptown Brown


----------



## kona gold (Jan 12, 2020)

THT said:


> Uptown Brown
> View attachment 4455043View attachment 4455044


Beautiful brother!!
Wish I was burning that right now!!!


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 13, 2020)

THT said:


> Having completed multiple runs with several different Nevilles hazes, Northern light #5's and even a few different runs of NL5/Haze, I can say definitively they are not the same. Maybe not even related. The only similarities are in some of the incense and woody type smells


When is the last time you ran NL5xHaze? Was it from Sensi? How was it? It was the first strain I ever grew (1995). I have a fondness toward it. I'd love to run it again just out of curiosity and nostalgia.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 14, 2020)

THT said:


> We'll I've got the better looking uptown curing now, the rest of the uptown seeds I had are wet, and I've got some of the F1 offspring from last round also going. This is probably not the right thread for it, but the Super Silver Haze x Uptown Brown is a monster and I figured I'd share. Every single one has been a shorter stocky but sturdy monster plant with great branching and these massive leaves. Neither parent had the massive leaves for reference. I'll stop back in a little bit and post some shots of the dried uptowns.
> 
> I hope you can get a feel for how stupid big the leaf in the foreground is.
> View attachment 4454222


Looks like a Maple tree leaf no ?


----------



## THT (Jan 14, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> When is the last time you ran NL5xHaze? Was it from Sensi? How was it? It was the first strain I ever grew (1995). I have a fondness toward it. I'd love to run it again just out of curiosity and nostalgia.


Swami was the breeder of the last nl5/haze I ran, and it was middle of last year.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 14, 2020)

THT said:


> Swami was the breeder of the last nl5/haze I ran, and it was middle of last year.


Gotcha. What were your thoughts on it? Many say the old strains are subpar compared to all the new crosses. Back in the day... 80+ days to finish, good resin, great yield, peppery, spicy with a race car high. Of course, I was a beginner and not a good grower.


----------



## THT (Jan 14, 2020)

.


FluffsTravels said:


> What were your thoughts on it?


It's one of the few strains that has stood the test of time, great unique terps, plenty of frost, fast enough and all around above average


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jan 30, 2020)

Chronic811 said:


> View attachment 4368586 City hoe day 60


wtf i've nevrr heard that name what's the background and is that available in beans or will it cots me my 1st born which i don't have lol.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> wtf i've nevrr heard that name what's the background and is that available in beans or will it cots me my 1st born which i don't have lol.


It’s Tahoe og x ONYCD. I don’t think it’s around anymore


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 1, 2020)

Anybody attending Seedcon in Millbury, MA on March 21-22? Hoping to acquire some piff seeds.
Tried messaging JJ through Instagram, but he doesn't respond.


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 1, 2020)

175 west main st, millbury.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 1, 2020)

What and/or who are Piff seeds?


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 1, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> What and/or who are Piff seeds?


Uptown Brown, aka NYC Haze, aka That Piff, aka Washington Heights haze, aka Purple Haze


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 1, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Uptown Brown, aka NYC Haze, aka That Piff, aka Washington Heights haze, aka Purple Haze


I've heard of purple haze (all in my brain), but that's about it.


----------



## SFnone (Mar 3, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> I've heard of purple haze (all in my brain), but that's about it.


no, the purple haze in the Hendrix song was about acid, the purple haze strain is a haze with color. "piff" was the slang for killer haze in nyc at one point. I've never had the pleasure of the real stuff back in the day, but have been told the yellow/brown stuff was the best. The thing is, nobody seems to really know what the fuck it was, but supposedly it was the shit. JJ used to deal in nyc before he went legit, and has created what he feels is a close representation. Says piff s1 on the newer packs, but the original uptown brown has it labeled as Cuban black haze brown pheno, which makes sense, because Bodhi had a "piff" strain that had Cuban black haze as well, (which later became his bandaid haze, because it heals all wounds). I asked him (JJ) at one point through email what the difference between the original uptown brown and the bx is, and he said it was the same thing... that the same mother cut was used... so I am betting "piff" is probably Cuban black haze brown pheno, found through s1ing his and money mike's very coveted cut. I am not sure if the "_Cuban_" black haze is the same as the west coast black haze, which is known to be Colombian/purple haze. I grew snow high's panama black which is black haze x panama red, at the same time as top dawg's uptown brown, and for structure, it looked nothing at all like uptown brown, which makes me think they are different. Of course, JJ is using an s1, so... Both had really good highs... I think the uptown was a little more racy and fast hitting, and panama black was a little more trippy and a slight creeper (cure really makes a difference on that one). I made seeds of those two crossed, but the cold kind of messed up that one plant, so I only got a handful of fully ripe seeds... plan on working it and passing f2s of that cross out when I can to see what people who have had the real thing think. oh yeah, and the piff is supposed to have a very distinct smell- the uptown brown (original, not bx) that I grew definitely had a unique smell, but I honestly can't begin to say what it is. I'll leave that to the experts on piff. In short, piff is legendary.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 7, 2020)

If you want real nyc haze . Mr nice mango haze was supposed to be very close . People who tried the right pheno said so . Also mr nice nl5 haze or nevile haze rumored to be similar . Phenos of afghan haze might take you there also .im looking at topdawgs mango nigerian f2's. His uptown brown might be what to look for . Anything you try though you probably going to have to look at multiple packs to find the right one . Im interested in some haze- chem crosses . Mango A5 x 91 chem bx . Or super silver haze x stardawg. Super silver sour diesel haze was fire . Id cross a killer haze probably from mr nice to a topdawg diesel . Maybe DUD 91 or ONYCD . Something dank . D/95 to a nl#5haze . Killer cross on paper . Mr nice new selection on nl#5 was super dope. What i hear is that the new mr nice is different . Since they moved out of switzerland things changed . Not sure . Something about them loosing the original parent stock . Can anyone confirm this at least 4 me? Had a older pack of the afghan haze . Grew it out had to move 2 weeks before it was ready . Looked like the dankest shit ever . Have a newer pack from around 2010 or 11 . I will try again .


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I started some NYC Chem about 3wk ago.
> I've had this pack in the vault for a few yrs and all sprouted up through the dirt just fine. Not much to see yet but they're chugging along waiting to be sexed. I plan to collect pollen for some future chucks.
> I'd like to hit Wedding Cake and maybe this cut of Sour Corey I selected.
> View attachment 4442616
> ...


Just a quick update. 

Smelly male I found in the NYC Chems. I'm just finishing up collecting pollen.


I only ended up with one female. I took some pics of her earlier today but they were terrible so I deleted them. She looks "ok" and all the fans are praying but I couldnt get a good a pic with my phone. Try again tomorrow


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> Smelly male I found in the NYC Chems. I'm just finishing up collecting pollen.
> View attachment 4498836
> ...


Nyc chem f1 or 2


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> Smelly male I found in the NYC Chems. I'm just finishing up collecting pollen.
> View attachment 4498836
> ...


Nyc chem f1 or 2


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2020)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Nyc chem f1 or 2


First release from 2014-15
I've been holding onto these for a while because the reports for the NYC Chem second release were a little iffy.

Have you flowered out either, James.

Edit: yeah, I just checked my pack. These are 2015s


----------



## Nutzach91 (Mar 8, 2020)

Just recieved these packs I got from the wife for my birthday. Has anybody grown Sour Bobby or Crem Og would love to see pics and hear a smoke report. Got some of them germinating now!
First pack from Topdawg but been dying to get some of his gear. Especially the Sour Bobby


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2020)

Nutzach91 said:


> Just recieved these packs I got from the wife for my birthday. Has anybody grown Sour Bobby or Crem Og would love to see pics and hear a smoke report. Got some of them germinating now!
> First pack from Topdawg but been dying to get some of his gear. Especially the Sour Bobby
> View attachment 4499252


Are the parents listed on the back of Sour Bobby?

I've grown Sour Corey and those are really nice. Potent as hell.


----------



## Nutzach91 (Mar 8, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Are the parents listed on the back of Sour Bobby?
> 
> I've grown Sour Corey and those are really nice. Potent as hell.


No lineage listed on pack but I got this on the website.
Top Dawg Seeds – Sour Bobby
Chem3/Tres Dawg X Sour Diesel/Tres Dawg


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 8, 2020)

Anybody try the 'New Carpet' Nigerian Haze x NYC Piff s1/A5 bx? I am seriously tempted but am trying to hold off until seedcon expo. Hoping jj will have a list soon of what he'll have to offer.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Anybody try the 'New Carpet' Nigerian Haze x NYC Piff s1/A5 bx? I am seriously tempted but am trying to hold off until seedcon expo. Hoping jj will have a list soon of what he'll have to offer.


I grew a few beans labled Tre Haze yrs ago. They were included in a trade and were suppose to be from TD but they weren't in the sealed packs. Around that same time, I grew a cross with his Nigerian Silk. (pics are way back in this thread somewhere) Most were mediocre but one stood out. I still kick myself for not keeping it around longer. It had long finishing time and I was a rather impatient grower back then, lol.

I've seen some reports for the Mango A5 and then THTs Uptown Brown but I don't think I've seen the New Carpet yet.
Sounds pretty good though. If you scoop it up I hope you keep us updated on your results.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2020)

Nutzach91 said:


> No lineage listed on pack but I got this on the website.
> Top Dawg Seeds – Sour Bobby
> Chem3/Tres Dawg X Sour Diesel/Tres Dawg


Nice. I don't see how you could go wrong with that kind of lineage. And what an awesome Bday gift. Your wife's a keeper!

My spouse got me some cool genetics for my bday last month too. He went totally covert on a road trip to pick up some breeder cuts. It was a really cool surprise.
You gonna grow those down anytime soon?

Edit, I mean to say throw down...not out, lol


----------



## Nutzach91 (Mar 8, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Nice. I don't see how you could go wrong with that kind of lineage. And what an awesome Bday gift. Your wife's a keeper!
> 
> My spouse got me some cool genetics for my bday last month too. He went totally covert on a road trip to pick up some breeder cuts. It was a really cool surprise.
> You gonna grow those out anytime soon?


Ya I have half of each pack germinating now. Super stoked


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Anyone know anything about the chocolate thai topdawg uses? They should be dropping chocolate thunder soon which is chocolate thai x chemd/o haze. Sounds interesting, I think I might grab a pack if the price isn't $250 lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2020)

Yeah, that's a little high, even for TD.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah, that's a little high, even for TD.


It probably won't be but I noticed some of their newer strains are in that price range. I checked some of his haze hybrids again and most were around $120 which I'll gladly pay.


----------



## SFnone (Mar 8, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Anyone know anything about the chocolate thai topdawg uses? They should be dropping chocolate thunder soon which is chocolate thai x chemd/o haze. Sounds interesting, I think I might grab a pack if the price isn't $250 lol


it might be from snowhigh. i'm not sure, but I think snow sent him a bunch of beans a while ago, and I do believe he has a chocolate thai. I saw that too... the drop I mean... I want that legend haze but am out of money right now...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 9, 2020)

If I F2 these NYC Chems, is it something anyone would want to grow out?
I know chems don't always produce the prettiest plants. Some have very little sugar leaf, but they're almost always greasy and potent.

Just spitballing because I only have room to pollinate one or two plants, so it'll either be F2s or maybe Wedding Cake and Biscotti.

Admittedly, I get a little shy when it comes to pollen chucking. Its why I'm still sitting on a sack of the Guava D f2s I made.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 9, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> If I F2 these NYC Chems, is it something anyone would want to grow out?
> I know chems don't always produce the prettiest plants. Some have very little sugar leaf, but they're almost always greasy and potent.
> 
> Just spitballing because I only have room to pollinate one or two plants, so it'll either be F2s or maybe Wedding Cake and Biscotti.
> ...


That’s a very nice looking male, one of the best I’ve seen from anything Topdawg, so here’s a vote for F2’s. I have a pack of original NYC chem I have yet to get to, so my stance is you will regret it if you don’t. Pollen lasts a long time in the fridge, and even longer in the freezer. You have plenty of time to do all three.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 9, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> That’s a very nice looking male, one of the best I’ve seen from anything Topdawg, so here’s a vote for F2’s. I have a pack of original NYC chem I have yet to get to, so my stance is you will regret it if you don’t. Pollen lasts a long time in the fridge, and even longer in the freezer. You have plenty of time to do all three.


Thank you. That's really encouraging. 

This is one of the other males for reference. The were smaller and didnt have that hulking structure or gamey scent.


I'm going to try to get some decent shots of the female tonight.


----------



## SFnone (Mar 9, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> If I F2 these NYC Chems, is it something anyone would want to grow out?
> I know chems don't always produce the prettiest plants. Some have very little sugar leaf, but they're almost always greasy and potent.
> 
> Just spitballing because I only have room to pollinate one or two plants, so it'll either be F2s or maybe Wedding Cake and Biscotti.
> ...


i'd grow some nyc chem f2s... I think it is considered one of the higher-end chem crosses out there. one of the ones that is listed over $300 right? I like chems though, so... I say go with what you personally like best.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 9, 2020)

SFnone said:


> i'd grow some nyc chem f2s... I think it is considered one of the higher-end chem crosses out there. one of the ones that is listed over $300 right? I like chems though, so... I say go with what you personally like best.


I got a lot of pollen from that and it was still dropping so I cut all the visible sacs to get the rest as they dry. I "think" that'll work. They're still in the bowl. If the female turns out as potent as I hope, I'll use the pollen on a few different plants. Maybe Stardawg IX or GG4...really mash all those chem genetics up together, lol.
I'll keep ya updated as things move along.


----------



## echoe (Mar 9, 2020)

SFnone said:


> it might be from snowhigh. i'm not sure, but I think snow sent him a bunch of beans a while ago, and I do believe he has a chocolate thai. I saw that too... the drop I mean... I want that legend haze but am out of money right now...


Well it has the #karmagenetics and #snowhigh x top dawg on the ig post with those packs just saying


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 11, 2020)

Anybody got any info on dirty gorilla. Picked up a pack from an auction and cant seem to find any info or grows.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Apr 11, 2020)

DRSB said:


> Dirty Gorilla by Top Dawg Genetics is a GG #4 x 91 Chem BX2 hybrid. Available in packs of 11 regular seed
> not much info out there on this one


Yeah it sounded like an interesting cross and i wanted something besides a cookie or fruity smelling strain around so i grabbed them. Gonna be a while befor i can pop them. Got sugar cane teens birthday cake s1 seedlings and a motor breath 15 mom about ready to take cuts


----------



## SFnone (Apr 13, 2020)

DRSB said:


> anyone tried his super91?


Wuz that? 91 chem obviously, but the super could be all kinds of things...


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 13, 2020)

SFnone said:


> Wuz that? 91 chem obviously, but the super could be all kinds of things...


Super skunk I believe


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 22, 2020)

Anybody have any Uptown Brown seeds or links?
Emailed JJ today to request a pack.
Got a list/menu of everything but!
So needless to say it is a huge disappointment but hoping to get some Uptown Brown seeds in the near future.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 22, 2020)

He will make more, those ones just sell fast!


----------



## SFnone (Apr 22, 2020)

yeah, you just got to be on it...


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 22, 2020)

SFnone said:


> yeah, you just got to be on it...


Alright well I am full of patience, err full or something that's for sure.
That one f2 is looking strong and healthy. Hopefully just a few weeks more to determine if it's staminate or pistillate.


----------



## SFnone (Apr 22, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Alright well I am full of patience, err full or something that's for sure.
> That one f2 is looking strong and healthy. Hopefully just a few weeks more to determine if it's staminate or pistillate.


sorry about the lost ones... wish I could fix it, but maybe in the future


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 24, 2020)

Received word Uptown Brown to be able in a few months.

Until then I was recommended that A-Train haze (uptown x A5) would be similar to the Uptown.


----------



## sierrraorganix (Apr 26, 2020)

just saw on ig JJ is coming out with some super skunk crosses soon.. cant wait !


----------



## groanofwindsc (Apr 29, 2020)

Anyone have anymore pics of the NYC Chem. Trying to decide if I should pull the trigger.


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 30, 2020)

groanofwindsc said:


> Anyone have anymore pics of the NYC Chem. Trying to decide if I should pull the trigger.


Deeply rooted has best price I’ve seen it for


----------



## CTGrown203 (May 1, 2020)

groanofwindsc said:


> Anyone have anymore pics of the NYC Chem. Trying to decide if I should pull the trigger.


I’m looking for the same info my self can’t find anything, except I just pulled the trigger I hit JJ up directly 150$ for the nyc chem f2 can’t can’t wait


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 1, 2020)

Can anyone give me some info on chem d i figured u guys would know. Im growin a cross of chem d and tossed 1 because it had 4 to 5 open sacs dropping pollen and my other 4 have only showed 1 on each. My ? Is are chem d crosses normally like this? And would doing a clone run be worth it? Any real helpful info would be appreciated. Please only people who have grown this out.


----------



## groanofwindsc (May 1, 2020)

CTGrown203 said:


> I’m looking for the same info my self can’t find anything, except I just pulled the trigger I hit JJ up directly 150$ for the nyc chem f2 can’t can’t wait


Nice, you hit him up on insta? At that price I'm down too.


----------



## CTGrown203 (May 1, 2020)

Yeah just tell him ur interested he will send u a huge page off all his strains all between 100-150$


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 2, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Can anyone give me some info on chem d i figured u guys would know. Im growin a cross of chem d and tossed 1 because it had 4 to 5 open sacs dropping pollen and my other 4 have only showed 1 on each. My ? Is are chem d crosses normally like this? And would doing a clone run be worth it? Any real helpful info would be appreciated. Please only people who have grown this out.


I have some Guava Ds way back in this thread. 2 different seed hunts several months apart.
Some threw a couple sterile late nanners. 
Chems need a strong but gentle finish...if that makes sense.


----------



## Greybush7387 (May 2, 2020)

I only get sacs never had a nanner coming outta a bud. So does one sac make a fem a herm?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 3, 2020)

Couple pics of NYC Chem







First run was a little rough. She threw several nanners. I havent sampled this one yet, but its jarred up. The nose was loud enough for me to give it a second run and that clone is about 2wks in flower now and looking much healthier.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 14, 2020)

Second run for NYC Chem


----------



## jtgreen (May 18, 2020)

Has anyone grown Corey 95 ?


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 11, 2020)

4/4 CO Super Skunk babies here!
I’m excited!!!


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I have some Guava Ds way back in this thread. 2 different seed hunts several months apart.
> Some threw a couple sterile late nanners.
> Chems need a strong but gentle finish...if that makes sense.





Greybush7387 said:


> Can anyone give me some info on chem d i figured u guys would know. Im growin a cross of chem d and tossed 1 because it had 4 to 5 open sacs dropping pollen and my other 4 have only showed 1 on each. My ? Is are chem d crosses normally like this? And would doing a clone run be worth it? Any real helpful info would be appreciated. Please only people who have grown this out.


She’s nasty in all the best ways. Was grateful to get a cut of her to throw in the dep this year and she’s smelling strong like body odor and funky nasty sweet chem. Definitely a line known to herm, I think I found maybe one or 2 nanners. It got hot for a few days around week 5 or 6. I picked em out and ate em when I saw em but definitely a wonderful cultivar! floppy and spear tops, lots of heads and probably would have loved a trellis but I went frank zappa and just wrapped some dental floss around it and called it a day. she’s strong for being as floppy as she is though. I think this is a pic at day 60, maybe 59. Day 63 now and I tell her just keep truckin on!! My buddy said when she’s all you can smell, over everything else, she’s ready. she’s definitely getting there.much love and respect to the chem fam, you guys rock for keepin this around.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 13, 2020)

[chem d


----------



## crisnpropa (Jul 14, 2020)

When is that Piff dropping?
Know what I'm talking about? 
That Uptown Brown.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 15, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> When is that Piff dropping?
> Know what I'm talking about?
> That Uptown Brown.


Your about 1 year late to that party boss !


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 15, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Your about 1 year late to that party boss !


I said the samething..


----------



## Senokai (Jul 15, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> When is that Piff dropping?
> Know what I'm talking about?
> That Uptown Brown.


Its not worth the $200. Nothing against Top Dawg but as a product it was garbage. Nothing about the Piff of old was dominant. To be fair the piff smell lingered in the air with the smoke but no epic flavor to be found. I cant speak for any other strains that the piff was crossed with but uptown was a HUGE let down imo.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jul 15, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Its not worth the $200. Nothing against Top Dawg but as a product it was garbage. Nothing about the Piff of old was dominant. To be fair the piff smell lingered in the air with the smoke but no epic flavor to be found. I cant speak for any other strains that the piff was crossed with but uptown was a HUGE let down imo.


Okay, fair assessment. Appreciate your opinion. 

But I really desire that 2000's Piff. I messaged JJ a few months ago and he replied that seeds would be available upcoming soon.


----------



## Senokai (Jul 15, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Okay, fair assessment. Appreciate your opinion.
> 
> But I really desire that 2000's Piff. I messaged JJ a few months ago and he replied that seeds would be available upcoming soon.


Lol, I want dat 2000s Piff too man.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 16, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Okay, fair assessment. Appreciate your opinion.
> 
> But I really desire that 2000's Piff. I messaged JJ a few months ago and he replied that seeds would be available upcoming soon.


Are you sure JJ wasn't talking about a Cross ik he has a few of them he just dropped a few months back ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 16, 2020)

Seems the reviews for the Uptown Brown are little mixed? 
Not really surprised as this has been my experience with most of Top Dawg too.
You really have to hunt full packs but when you do find that one keeper, its usually top notch potency.


----------



## Senokai (Jul 16, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Seems the reviews for the Uptown Brown are little mixed?
> Not really surprised as this has been my experience with most of Top Dawg too.
> You really have to hunt full packs but when you do find that one keeper, its usually top notch potency.


I totally agree on the hunting aspect. I guess where my stance comes into play is that for $200 that kind of hunting is just not economical for a pack of seeds that doesnt deliver the Piff of legend lol. Which it really should for $200 a pack. I have doubts as to if Uptown was even tested before release. I dont think the Piff breeds well. I even had an Uptown Brown male used in a chuck with SSH. It was a weak breeder as nothing of the uptown came out to play from 5 females of that cross. Kind of unrelated to the Uptown packs but just a data point.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 16, 2020)

I never had that true piff, but i'm beginning to think that maybe it wasn't Cuban Black Haze after all... some guy gave me some buds a while back that were from some sort of an Indian landrace or heirloom sativa that was yellowy brownish in color and had a very incense-y kind of thing... it makes me think that maybe people are looking in the wrong places... another guy told me straight up that it wasn't Cuban black haze, but was chemed out ssh, and I've heard from another person that it was actually skunk x trainwreck... I got no clue... I thought uptown's high was definitely good though, but also definitely not worth the insane demand for it... one female had a fast hitting head rush that was really great, but the high faded too quickly. A different female was weaker by a lot, so the hunting thing is probably the way to go... make seeds and go crazy the way I see it... the yields weren't great and the buds were small, but sativas are usually kind of like that, so that didn't really bother me... but even that might be a hit or miss type of thing, as THT's bx looked much, much thicker than the ones I grew... mine looked like a stereotypical super sativa landrace, only instead of being tall and like a beanpole, they were short and squatty and seemed to grow sideways instead of vertically... it was bizarre... I used three males in crosses, and have one of those crosses growing right now, and the uptown smell is absolutely there... not very dominantly, but about 50/50- 60/40... I actually wanted that one to keep the traits of the mother used, but the brown definitely comes through in smell at least. JJ used to have an almost attitude that I really appreciated, where if he thought it sucked, he'd say so and would not market it... anymore he seems to be falling into the business aspect of it all... I know he's been trying to get that old school thai right now, so maybe that is where his head is for the moment... of course it could also be that people have just made piff into something that it never really was... a sort of inflated memory maybe...


----------



## Senokai (Jul 16, 2020)

SFnone said:


> I never had that true piff, but i'm beginning to think that maybe it wasn't Cuban Black Haze after all... some guy gave me some buds a while back that were from some sort of an Indian landrace or heirloom sativa that was yellowy brownish in color and had a very incense-y kind of thing... it makes me think that maybe people are looking in the wrong places... another guy told me straight up that it wasn't Cuban black haze, but was chemed out ssh, and I've heard from another person that it was actually skunk x trainwreck... I got no clue... I thought uptown's high was definitely good though, but also definitely not worth the insane demand for it... one female had a fast hitting head rush that was really great, but the high faded too quickly. A different female was weaker by a lot, so the hunting thing is probably the way to go... make seeds and go crazy the way I see it... the yields weren't great and the buds were small, but sativas are usually kind of like that, so that didn't really bother me... but even that might be a hit or miss type of thing, as THT's bx looked much, much thicker than the ones I grew... mine looked like a stereotypical super sativa landrace, only instead of being tall and like a beanpole, they were short and squatty and seemed to grow sideways instead of vertically... it was bizarre... I used three males in crosses, and have one of those crosses growing right now, and the uptown smell is absolutely there... not very dominantly, but about 50/50- 60/40... I actually wanted that one to keep the traits of the mother used, but the brown definitely comes through in smell at least. JJ used to have an almost attitude that I really appreciated, where if he thought it sucked, he'd say so and would not market it... anymore he seems to be falling into the business aspect of it all... I know he's been trying to get that old school thai right now, so maybe that is where his head is for the moment... of course it could also be that people have just made piff into something that it never really was... a sort of inflated memory maybe...


I can't deny that UTB's effect was good. I do feel confident that Top Dawg correctly sourced the NYC Piff. NYC Piff had such a unique smell/taste that its unmistakable. What faint traces I could detect in UTB that came from NYC Piff was there. But only a shadow of the former glory lol. I grew up in the Northeast and it was def around and I paid up the ass for it when it was available.


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 16, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> He doesn't even germ test. I bought a pack directly from him and only two popped out of ten seeds. I didn't complain but other people have had the same issue and he gets an attitude. I get near 100% germ rate with every other breeder. I didn't ask for a replacement but I won't waste my money because a germ test and guarantee should be standard especially at his prices. Then blaming customers for his mistake.


I had good germ rates with his gear i think i popped a pack and a half ended up with like 10 females or so cant remeber was last year...none stuck around past 2 grows


----------



## Philismymiddlename (Jul 18, 2020)

Anyone run Chem of the Crop?


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 3, 2020)

Hello hope you’re good! I popped a few Co super skunks with good germ rats and now have definitely one female so far. Just sharing my experience. Not trying to sell the seeds or whatever. It’s the only pack from this breeder I have. I’ll try to post about the end results down the road.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 3, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Hello hope you’re good! I popped a few Co super skunks with good germ rats and now have definitely one female so far. Just sharing my experience. Not trying to sell the seeds or whatever. It’s the only pack from this breeder I have. I’ll try to post about the end results down the road.


How’s the structure and any smell in veg?


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 3, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> How’s the structure and any smell in veg?


I like the structure so far, strong stems and tight internode space. This one has been topped recently and up potted today. The smell is like a usual veg plant when I did a stem rub.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 3, 2020)

Senokai said:


> I can't deny that UTB's effect was good. I do feel confident that Top Dawg correctly sourced the NYC Piff. NYC Piff had such a unique smell/taste that its unmistakable. What faint traces I could detect in UTB that came from NYC Piff was there. But only a shadow of the former glory lol. I grew up in the Northeast and it was def around and I paid up the ass for it when it was available.


You ever grow any nevils haze ? Or older hazes ?
Can u compare it to UTB ?


----------



## Senokai (Aug 3, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> You ever grow any nevils haze ? Or older hazes ?
> Can u compare it to UTB ?


I cant say that I have grown the older hazes.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 3, 2020)

Senokai said:


> I cant say that I have grown the older hazes.


grow some nevils haze or some of hazes nev made in the 90s I kno karma and csg used em both I’m hesitant to grew them bc of the time frame but I think I’m gonna dedicate this winter to them

I grew two nevils haze crosses a while back and both of them was straight incense pine piff .. most of those older haze crosses can pass for piff

I’m from the NE like you and was there and still there for that era .. I kno the stories of Cuban haze and all that but I don’t buy it .. common sense says those hazes they found in the 90s came from the haze nev made in the late 80s early 90s ..when shorter flowering strains with more bag appeal came around that haze was dead in the water same as sour D Right Now .. ecsd is deff still around but half these new gen growers ain’t got the time or skills for that a1 sour d run just like haze including myself


----------



## Senokai (Aug 3, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> grow some nevils haze or some of hazes nev made in the 90s I kno karma and csg used em both I’m hesitant to grew them bc of the time frame but I think I’m gonna dedicate this winter to them
> 
> I grew two nevils haze crosses a while back and both of them was straight incense pine piff .. most of those older haze crosses can pass for piff
> 
> I’m from the NE like you and was there and still there for that era .. I kno the stories of Cuban haze and all that but I don’t buy it .. common sense says those hazes they found in the 90s came from the haze nev made in the late 80s early 90s ..when shorter flowering strains with more bag appeal came around that haze was dead in the water same as sour D Right Now .. ecsd is deff still around but half these new gen growers ain’t got the time or skills for that a1 sour d run just like haze including myself


ECSD was amazing. That takes me back lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 4, 2020)

With all due respect ECSD isn’t sour diesel though.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 4, 2020)

I just copped two packs of sour garlic for 140 shipped from GLO. I haven’t seen much info on the strain but the chem sis and diesel combo sounds solid and the price was right.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 12, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I just copped two packs of sour garlic for 140 shipped from GLO. I haven’t seen much info on the strain but the chem sis and diesel combo sounds solid and the price was right.


I was thinking about grabbing those too lots of packs for 65 on glo now not sure what to get


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 12, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I was thinking about grabbing those too lots of packs for 65 on glo now not sure what to get


I wanted the sour dub x diesel because that’s like 75% deez but I’ve heard good things about the sis, seems like they could mesh well. Also, the price is right on those sour garlic packs, the dub cross was 100.


----------



## CTGrown203 (Aug 29, 2020)

Just started a nyc chem f2 run will post some updates , any helpful grow tips would b much appreciated 
Also got the freebie 6 pack of Stardawg x basic skunk going looking great


----------



## CTGrown203 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## CTGrown203 (Aug 29, 2020)

Lookin alittle droopy today last pic was couple days ago


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 29, 2020)

silverhazefiend said:


> grow some nevils haze or some of hazes nev made in the 90s I kno karma and csg used em both I’m hesitant to grew them bc of the time frame but I think I’m gonna dedicate this winter to them
> 
> I grew two nevils haze crosses a while back and both of them was straight incense pine piff .. most of those older haze crosses can pass for piff
> 
> I’m from the NE like you and was there and still there for that era .. I kno the stories of Cuban haze and all that but I don’t buy it .. common sense says those hazes they found in the 90s came from the haze nev made in the late 80s early 90s ..when shorter flowering strains with more bag appeal came around that haze was dead in the water same as sour D Right Now .. ecsd is deff still around but half these new gen growers ain’t got the time or skills for that a1 sour d run just like haze including myself


The potcast episode with karma is worth a listen. He’s Dutch AF and you can tell but it’s a really good episode. He says the A5 is the strongest haze and I do believe he mentions incense and church as smell/flavor on that cut but I’d have to listen again to confirm. The episode like 3 hrs.zz he released some s1’s but I’m not sure if they’re available domestically. Top dawg also has karmas haze which is an a5 bx


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 29, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> The potcast episode with karma is worth a listen. He’s Dutch AF and you can tell but it’s a really good episode. He says the A5 is the strongest haze and I do believe he mentions incense and church as smell/flavor on that cut but I’d have to listen again to confirm. The episode like 3 hrs.zz he released some s1’s but I’m not sure if they’re available domestically. Top dawg also has karmas haze which is an a5 bx


I know ojd from connoisseur has been messing with the a5 too that's where I first heard of it.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 30, 2020)

I ordered 2 packs of pineapple haze from glo because the price is less than half anywhere else. Pineapple Thai is supposed to be low 20s thc and 5%cbd. Crossed with chem d and original haze it’s probably going to take 13-14 weeks flower but I want a solid haze in the library, and in the arsenal at some point in the relatively near future.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 30, 2020)

Subbed. This breeder seems to love Chem, and that's good by me.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 30, 2020)

Jj is from the original dour diesel crew, they were one of the first groups to hold chemdog.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 4, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I ordered 2 packs of pineapple haze from glo because the price is less than half anywhere else. Pineapple Thai is supposed to be low 20s thc and 5%cbd. Crossed with chem d and original haze it’s probably going to take 13-14 weeks flower but I want a solid haze in the library, and in the arsenal at some point in the relatively near future.


I hit up top dawg on IG and asked about the flowering time one these. I thought for sure with pineapple Thai being pure sat and having chem d/original haze in the genetics it would be up there. I got a response saying this cross should go 10-11 weeks which Is pleasantly surprising. For 70 a pack I’m stoked on these packs, I’ll definitely be popping one in the next 4-5 months. I need a nice haze and I just think the high thc high cbd tropical flavors of the pineapple Thai will mix well with what I’m sure is going to be super hazy with some back end stink from the chem d/o haze. My plan has been to pop a pack of lemon tree x tk from csi and a pack of mushers from Cannarado next, but I’m like 99% certain one of these packs is next in queue


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 6, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I hit up top dawg on IG and asked about the flowering time one these. I thought for sure with pineapple Thai being pure sat and having chem d/original haze in the genetics it would be up there. I got a response saying this cross should go 10-11 weeks which Is pleasantly surprising. For 70 a pack I’m stoked on these packs, I’ll definitely be popping one in the next 4-5 months. I need a nice haze and I just think the high thc high cbd tropical flavors of the pineapple Thai will mix well with what I’m sure is going to be super hazy with some back end stink from the chem d/o haze. My plan has been to pop a pack of lemon tree x tk from csi and a pack of mushers from Cannarado next, but I’m like 99% certain one of these packs is next in queue


Good to know. I just took some clones of chem d Haze from him. 
Would be nice to see you put pictures up. When the time comes.

I also have some star dawg ix from him I'm about to clone.


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 7, 2020)

2 CO super skunk day 7 of 12/12  *edit they have structures like a hedge you could make into a design lol and the one in the top pic has weird leaves like an ogkb or something like that


----------



## Snowback (Sep 7, 2020)

Those are pretty unique and interesting leaves. Gotta love the mutants.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 14, 2020)

Finally added some Topdawg seeds to my collection today.
I almost missed out on the Garlic Creme, based off of the name alone, thinking that it was a GMO cross.
So glad I double checked on that.
As for the G Skunk, I’m interested to see if I can get any Basic Skunk dominant phenos.


----------



## CTGrown203 (Sep 30, 2020)

Update didn’t do great on the ratios only 2-6 female for the stardawg x b.skunk 
And 5-12 female for nyc chem f2 
Did lab testing on sex of both so the males have been flowering for a week or so already so pollen will b ready in time to make seeds, will post pics later tonight


----------



## CTGrown203 (Sep 30, 2020)

Also used the best stardawg x b.skunk Male to pollinate a fire tangerine haze excited to see how they are


----------



## Cannacal04 (Sep 30, 2020)

Pineapple diesel vegging away, has a dank smelling stem rub must be tres dawg leaning cause pretty short still also


----------



## Heady McDank (Sep 30, 2020)

CTGrown203 said:


> View attachment 4668746View attachment 4668747


I found the pics!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 30, 2020)

natro.hydro said:


> Smh.... JJ is the breeder of tredawg and stardawg. ya know some of the most popular males right now. Just because you don't know them doesn't mean they are nobodies.
> You want a legit Chem in seed form then you probably want topdawg seeds.


This


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 1, 2020)

Lucky dog seeds is sknunkva! He has legit chem in seed form, his males are From his unreleased chemdog bx line project.


----------



## CTGrown203 (Oct 1, 2020)

stardawg x skunk male pistiling 
5 nyc chem ( 1 alittle stunted and behind)with some mephisto skywalker

2- stardawg x b.skunk


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 4, 2020)

So I popped some Oroginal Chem D Haze topdawg a few months ago. Well I cannot say that perhaps towards the start of the year, time has just gone by so fast.


With that time I was able to take a few clones of selected plants. I'm going to choose a couple to do a flower run. 

Here is the structure of one of them.



Chem D HaZe

[Chem 4 X Chem D/O Haze]


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Oct 4, 2020)

Not as hazey as I anticipated them to look. It’s actually the reason I never wanted to pop mine cause I was worried haze dominated the cross
Looking good tho! May I ask what the tag/bag hanging off your plant is?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 4, 2020)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> Not as hazey as I anticipated them to look. It’s actually the reason I never wanted to pop mine cause I was worried haze dominated the cross
> Looking good tho! May I ask what the tag/bag hanging off your plant is?


What do you expect, it's mostly chem 4/ chem D in them. ?

Umm actually[ post your top dawg seeds that you have this same pack] thanks. This was a rare pack from topdawg.

People from that era where on the forums from 2009 era, so yeah I'd like too see that pack of seeds you claim you have not open.

The things hanging from my plants are swirski mites. A predatory mite, for thrips.

I call b.s for almost ten years ",It’s actually the reason I never wanted to pop mine cause I was worried haze dominated the cross"


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Oct 4, 2020)

It appears I have “chem haze”, not chem d haze. Simple mistake 
Happy growing


----------



## SFnone (Oct 4, 2020)

Chem Haze is Chem 4 x Chem D/O Haze... I don't know how Chem D Haze is supposed to differ, but it sounds like the exact same thing...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 4, 2020)

SFnone said:


> Chem Haze is Chem 4 x Chem D/O Haze... I don't know how Chem D Haze is supposed to differ, but it sounds like the exact same thing...


You just rewrote, what I posted above for Chem D Haze. [Don't do that]

This is from JJ this morning and they are not one in the same.


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Oct 4, 2020)

Sorry - I didn’t realize what I had was different until you asked to see mine. 
looks like you have something old and rare. Good luck


----------



## SFnone (Oct 4, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You just rewrote, what I posted above for Chem D Haze. [Don't do that]
> 
> This is from JJ this morning and they are not one in the same.
> 
> View attachment 4703993


sorry, I didn't mean to repost anything... I was just saying the current offering of "chem haze" is listed as being the same makeup of chem 4 x chemd/ohaze that the original chem d haze is.


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 5, 2020)

CO superskunk on day 35 here’s one of my two phenos (weird looking one...didn’t stretch hardly so it’s a little buried in there) The other one has a smell of bandaids and cat piss. Both cloned good. I’ll try to update as we go


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 5, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> CO superskunk on day 35 here’s one of my two phenos (weird looking one...didn’t stretch hardly so it’s a little buried in there) The other one has a smell of bandaids and cat piss. Both cloned good. I’ll try to update as we go
> View attachment 4704913


This makes me want to grab a pack of these looks great,my seedbank has 3 chems 2.0 and NYC chem F2s also though that i have really been eyeing along with a chem sis x sour dawg


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 5, 2020)

Those all sound good to me too! For me it’s the mass super skunk mom old school cut. I don’t think I know another breeder with it. Top Dawg has a lot of good ones. I’ve always been interested in the old school chem and sour diesels etc.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 12, 2020)

Pineapple diesel day 2 of flower confirmed female, huge fan leafs 1/3 bigger then the Cali connection chem 4 in the tent


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 13, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> Pineapple diesel day 2 of flower confirmed female, huge fan leafs 1/3 bigger then the Cali connection chem 4 in the tent


what's the stretch like on her?

Edit- sorry dumb Q at this stage in the game, Lemme know in a coupla weeks


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 13, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> what's the stretch like on her?
> 
> Edit- sorry dumb Q at this stage in the game, Lemme know in a coupla weeks


i was getting a pretty indica smelling stem and leaf rub in veg so im not sure either, updates will be posted here regularly though


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 17, 2020)

CO Superskunk


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 17, 2020)

Do any of y'all know what the deal is with these funky looking leafs? They just grow in like this, don't have many maybe 5-10 on the entire plant. Pineapple diesel


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 18, 2020)

Either it’s recessive leaf variegation or tobacco mosaic virus infection. Chemdog, which is in sour diesel lineage, has this recessive trait. If the leaves grow out of the mottling then it’s just variegated but if the leaves crisp and die it’s infected.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 18, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> Do any of y'all know what the deal is with these funky looking leafs? They just grow in like this, don't have many maybe 5-10 on the entire plant. Pineapple diesel


it's fine everyone circa 2008-2012 thought it was tmc like he said above buts it's just the leaf veriegation pretty standard for chem genetics. I had the best chemdog sour diesel that had it unfortunately got rid of it and have been kicking myself for letting it go


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 18, 2020)

Thanks 4 the info, thankfully seems to just be variegation as no crisping or dying of any of them. Good to know its a thing with chem though verifies this gear is legit. My chem4 from cali connection has none of this going on and while it looks/smells good, the pineapple D has just exploded in growth a week into flower seriously taking over the tent.


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 18, 2020)

I think it’s genetics too. I have some plants that grow leaves that look a little different (CO Superskunk I posted...one is really a mutant that grows mostly one fingered and my other one has curves in her leaves) and I have some mutants that look like they’re sick or something but really that’s just how they look all the time. I like how the leaves look on yours @Cannacal04 and it’s cool bc you can pick out that plant from others easier.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 20, 2020)

Someone was wondering about the stretch... Only 9 days into flower and it's stretched above the other chem plant with clearly more to go so I did some tying down just now, this thing is a beast


----------



## SFnone (Oct 20, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> CO Superskunk
> View attachment 4716833View attachment 4716834


How's the smell on these?


----------



## Omkarananda (Oct 21, 2020)

SFnone said:


> How's the smell on these?


The mutant smells like pine sol and cleaners and the other smells stronger and like band aids. They’re past day 50 so just about another week or two at the most and they’ll both be done I think and I’ll post here some pics and descriptions. And I’ll probably post how they smoke also


----------



## CTGrown203 (Oct 24, 2020)

pollinated some stardawg x basic skunk fems with nyc chem male , ill post some pics of the sd x bs flowering later


----------



## Matix35 (Oct 27, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> Someone was wondering about the stretch... Only 9 days into flower and it's stretched above the other chem plant with clearly more to go so I did some tying down just now, this thing is a beast


What a stretch you know its real sativa gonna be a threat


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 27, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> Someone was wondering about the stretch... Only 9 days into flower and it's stretched above the other chem plant with clearly more to go so I did some tying down just now, this thing is a beast


damn, I got the pineapple haze... can only imagine the stretch on them when I pop. probably have to flower em at like a foot tall. Might actually clone and short veg just to knock the flower time down a little. JJ said 10-11 weeks but I'm skeptical they'll be that quick even from clone.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 27, 2020)

Now just over two weeks in, bumped my light up to the max height today still have some room for a bit more stretch. For sure sativa leaning it is a monster but not as bushy as you'd think in towards the middle, I've done 2 defoils of 20-30 leafs each so far. Easily taking up my entire 2x2


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> damn, I got the pineapple haze... can only imagine the stretch on them when I pop. probably have to flower em at like a foot tall. Might actually clone and short veg just to knock the flower time down a little. JJ said 10-11 weeks but I'm skeptical they'll be that quick even from clone.


whats the lineage on it pineapple thai x o haze? or other shit also? I was hoping the tres dawg would shorten this thing up a bit but this pheno must be atleast 50:50 if not more on the sativa side, a friend went in with me on the pack so semi growing it for him and he is already excited


----------



## JimmyDeezNutz (Oct 28, 2020)

KhaliBudz said:


> Topdawg's main dawg does have a great reputation. He's been the keeper of excellent genetics for a long time. I'm sure he had it planned out to eventually capitalize on his well kept genetics. And it's been fairly recent that he started distributing his genetics to the masses. To me there's is a short list of well known elite genetics such as Aficionado, Gage Green Group to name a couple Topdawg in my opinion will join that list in a short amount of time. Also In my opinion You get what you pay for -like you said you can find an awesome plant from a not too expensive pack of seeds but imagine what you can find from an elite pack with pedigree genetics that some breeders have well guarded for years.


Yep GGG and top dawg are some great breeders


----------



## CTGrown203 (Oct 28, 2020)

two very different stardawg x basic skunks
Also two week difference in flower


and the others are nyc chem f2 about 1 week into flower/ also have 1 more nyc vegging with 5 dominion straw.b diesel x c99


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 4, 2020)

Gave the pineapple diesel a good defoil the other day, 3 weeks in now think it's done stretching. Looks like it's gonna take a while


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 6, 2020)

CO super skunk chopped today. I chopped the mutant the other day and it grew some nanas at the end. I’ll let y’all know what they smell and smoke like after they get dried out.


----------



## CTGrown203 (Nov 6, 2020)

Update
Week 2 nyc chem 
Week 8 stardawg x basic skunk 
Week 6 stardawg x basic skunk


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 6, 2020)

Anyone know if the pineapple Thai is a clone only cut? I’m wondering if top dawg is working with the same cut aficionado uses. They’re crosses look insane


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 6, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> CO super skunk chopped today. I chopped the mutant the other day and it grew some nanas at the end. I’ll let y’all know what they smell and smoke like after they get dried out. View attachment 4735335


how did these smell at the end of flower?


----------



## EricHansen (Nov 6, 2020)

My friend always gets Purple stardawg and it's always really gassy and really strong like 30%+ I am just wondering if TopDawg do a purple stardawg strain??? or where i could get these seeds from??


----------



## CTGrown203 (Nov 6, 2020)

Star Flo (Flo X Star Dawg)
Maybe purple phenos in this strain I’m not sure tho just going off genetics


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 6, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> My friend always gets Purple stardawg and it's always really gassy and really strong like 30%+ I am just wondering if TopDawg do a purple stardawg strain??? or where i could get these seeds from??


I think green points pheno is a purple star dawg you could research that thread


----------



## Omkarananda (Nov 6, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> how did these smell at the end of flower?


That one in the pic still smelling like a can of bandaids and I’m smoking a little sample of the mutant that I accidentally cut off so I dried it and it takes like lemon pinesol 
**edit** Smoking it: quick onset and gave that brain massage tingly feeling, energetic high, got my head to sweat a little and my eyes to tighten lower some. The flavor also has a little sweetness that’s delicious


----------



## Snowback (Nov 7, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I think green points pheno is a purple star dawg you could research that thread


It is.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 7, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> CO super skunk chopped today. I chopped the mutant the other day and it grew some nanas at the end. I’ll let y’all know what they smell and smoke like after they get dried out. View attachment 4735335


Definitely has a nice look to it.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 9, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> My friend always gets Purple stardawg and it's always really gassy and really strong like 30%+ I am just wondering if TopDawg do a purple stardawg strain??? or where i could get these seeds from??





JewelRunner said:


> I think green points pheno is a purple star dawg you could research that thread


I'm pretty sure Greenpoint's stardawg comes from Top Dawg's 3rd release... I think it is from the so called "Kate Upton" line... if I remember right, there was the guava, illuminati, kate upton, corey haim... then the stardawg 4.0... and the ix somewhere in there too... i think corey is supposed to be the most potent, but not as colorful as stuff from the 3rd batch... I may be way off here, so if anyone wants to correct me, please do...


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 9, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> That one in the pic still smelling like a can of bandaids and I’m smoking a little sample of the mutant that I accidentally cut off so I dried it and it takes like lemon pinesol
> **edit** Smoking it: quick onset and gave that brain massage tingly feeling, energetic high, got my head to sweat a little and my eyes to tighten lower some. The flavor also has a little sweetness that’s delicious


This gives me much hope for my sativa lady


----------



## SoD4nk (Nov 14, 2020)

Got lucky and popped a fem seed of chemdawg 2018 a buddy gave me!
hMM CANT upload pics wtf it keeps crossing out


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 15, 2020)

SoD4nk said:


> Got lucky and popped a fem seed of chemdawg 2018 a buddy gave me!
> hMM CANT upload pics wtf it keeps crossing out


Probably haven’t gotten enough of a member score to post pics yet.


----------



## SoD4nk (Nov 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Probably haven’t gotten enough of a member score to post pics yet.


Strange, I post pics in my thread and other threads too. Maybe too big of a file.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 15, 2020)

The site was having some issues. Other users were reporting the same problem.


----------



## SoD4nk (Nov 15, 2020)

Yay here we go, this is Chemdawg 2018!


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 16, 2020)

The beast (pineapple diesel) 36 days into flower. Still almost 0 bud development/fattening so I guess this things gonna go like 80-90 days? It's putting some frost on now and all it smells like is pineapple 0 chem/diesel. Thinking I could still remove some more leafs also


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 20, 2020)

I spotted a tiny bit of wpm today on maybe 3-4 leafs, usually have 0 problem with it while keeping my rh around 50-60% during flower with good airflow but maybe because of the high ass leaf to calyx ratio this thing has it doesnt like it. removed the couple leafs and just to be sure the bud sites along with them and then went to work on another 100+ leafs i figured were not needed in an attempt to prevent anymore from showing up. I know can do the milk spray but idk how that will mess with the buds a month into flower


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 30, 2020)

Pineapple diesel at 50 days in now, wpm pretty well defeated humidity down to 40% now and gave a milk/water spray the other day and might do one hydrogen peroxide to get this milk residue off the leafs. Still full on pineapple terps nothing else of the sort it's fantastic. Buds getting some bulk to them now but still 1/2-2/3 white hairs so I think it'll be in my tent for Xmas still. Only thing I don't like about her is the amount of leaf but for the pineapple terps a worthy trade off I say


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 30, 2020)

Also sorry for the horrid quality my phone wasnt good to begin with but the good front camera is now broken so i have to use the selfie side one to try and take pictures its not fun. Spent my black friday $$ on a larger tent and better light, phone upgrade next


----------



## SoD4nk (Dec 2, 2020)

Chemdawg 2018. Smells like moth balls and dirty socks!!


----------



## Cannacal04 (Dec 10, 2020)

Going to chop the pineapple diesel today at 60 days in, wpm still hanging around slightly and not tryna lose the big buds. For sure can go 2 weeks or more still. Still straight tropical/pineapple smelling. Will have another seed or two of this in the dirt after my next run, want to see how it is when fully finished


----------



## Snowback (Dec 11, 2020)

large!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 12, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> Going to chop the pineapple diesel today at 60 days in, wpm still hanging around slightly and not tryna lose the big buds. For sure can go 2 weeks or more still. Still straight tropical/pineapple smelling. Will have another seed or two of this in the dirt after my next run, want to see how it is when fully finished


It's hard to tell for sure from your photo, but those girls look like they need a couple more weeks in flower.


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Dec 12, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> Pineapple diesel at 50 days in now, wpm pretty well defeated humidity down to 40% now and gave a milk/water spray the other day and might do one hydrogen peroxide to get this milk residue off the leafs. Still full on pineapple terps nothing else of the sort it's fantastic. Buds getting some bulk to them now but still 1/2-2/3 white hairs so I think it'll be in my tent for Xmas still. Only thing I don't like about her is the amount of leaf but for the pineapple terps a worthy trade off I say


I'm no expert on white powder mildew, but if its on your leaves already wouldn't it have spores in the bud also?


----------



## jdoeanon (Dec 12, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> it's fine everyone circa 2008-2012 thought it was tmc like he said above buts it's just the leaf veriegation pretty standard for chem genetics. I had the best chemdog sour diesel that had it unfortunately got rid of it and have been kicking myself for letting it go


I appreciate the info, just ran some glue & one of the phenos has this exact trait. Love chem, any recommendations (strain suggestions from top) for getting pure chem genetics? Thanks


----------



## Cannacal04 (Dec 13, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> It's hard to tell for sure from your photo, but those girls look like they need a couple more weeks in flower.


it 100% does i pulled it early to try and avoid any wpm actually getting into the buds


----------



## Cannacal04 (Dec 13, 2020)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> I'm no expert on white powder mildew, but if its on your leaves already wouldn't it have spores in the bud also?


im hoping not and have been heavily inspecting the buds each day also giving multiple milk and hydrogen peroxide sprays, so far they seem all good into drying. Thankfully it never got out of hand just a few tiny patches and the majority on outer fan leafs, any buds that did have a touch were chopped on site


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 14, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> it 100% does i pulled it early to try and avoid any wpm actually getting into the buds


Very nice looking strain, nonetheless.
I've never had to battle WPM and knock on wood, I hope I never do.
I hear Green Cure (Potassium bicarbonate) works to knock it down.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Dec 14, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Very nice looking strain, nonetheless.
> I've never had to battle WPM and knock on wood, I hope I never do.
> I hear Green Cure (Potassium bicarbonate) works to knock it down.


Have 10 seeds left in the pack just popped a single so the next run of them will go til they are done. This was my first time with any as well and never want to deal with again


----------



## AaronHernadez (Dec 21, 2020)

Anybody run superskunk #18 or the f2 version? I wanna add some top dawg to my collection and being from mass that one peaked my interest


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 20, 2021)

Just put in an order for creme 4 (chem 4 x chem/i95 and garlic creme (chem sister x chem/i95). Got them through glo.

Gotta get some funk because I've got too much fruity terps already.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 20, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just put in an order for creme 4 (chem 4 x chem/i95 and garlic creme (chem sister x chem/i95). Got them through glo.
> 
> Gotta get some funk because I've got too much fruity terps already.


Sounds like some dizzank.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Sounds like some dizzank.


Im excited to try them. I'm hoping to do an all sour/chem type seed run this year. Karma's headbanger, top dawg strains, roasted garlic margy, brisco's copperchem f2s, some sour d seeds from @evergreengardener and what ever else sour related in my stash. Just do a 1 gallon pot grow off to find winners. Probably find a decent male or two as well as a couple females. 

Stank for the win.


----------



## Judio_gardens (Jan 21, 2021)

Does any one have info on the KD Thai used in the orange KD that just dropped? All of these new selections are really nice.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 21, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just put in an order for creme 4 (chem 4 x chem/i95 and garlic creme (chem sister x chem/i95). Got them through glo.
> 
> Gotta get some funk because I've got too much fruity terps already.


I grabbed a couple packs of the creme 4 as well before. I always liked the chem 4 pheno's of my stardawgs so I'm hoping to see some magic in those. I'm curious what that poppa will bring to the table.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 21, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I grabbed a couple packs of the creme 4 as well before. I always liked the chem 4 pheno's of my stardawgs so I'm hoping to see some magic in those. I'm curious what that poppa will bring to the table.


Should be some funky phenos in the mix for sure. Good luck


----------



## Judio_gardens (Jan 23, 2021)

Judio_gardens said:


> Does any one have info on the KD Thai used in the orange KD that just dropped? All of these new selections are really nice.


I reached out to JJ on IG and got an answer to the KD Thai. Its a skunk 1 x thai landrace, so the orange KD should be some really interesting Thai flower. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 23, 2021)

I did some digging and that male used in the creme series is a Chem D leaner from Chem de la Chem. These are gonna be super fire. I went and grabbed a cpl others as soon as I seen that. Feel like I just hit the jackpot lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 23, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I did some digging and that male used in the creme series is a Chem D leaner from Chem de la Chem. These are gonna be super fire. I went and grabbed a cpl others as soon as I seen that. Feel like I just hit the jackpot lol


I grabbed the chem 4 and chem sister crosses. Figured they should have potential for sure.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 25, 2021)

Just got these through glo. Ordered last week and got them today.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 29, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just got these through glo. Ordered last week and got them today.
> View attachment 4807225


That Chem D/I-95 cross a.k.a. Chem De La Chem is a super dank creation.
Deep Space Creations and Wave Genetics both make this forbidden cross for sale.
I bet you're going to find something good.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 30, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> That Chem D/I-95 cross a.k.a. Chem De La Chem is a super dank creation.
> Deep Space Creations and Wave Genetics both make this forbidden cross for sale.
> I bet you're going to find something good.


I think so as well. Almost picked up two of just the chem 4 cross but rather have the variety instead.


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 4, 2021)

Does anyone know how many seeds come in his freebie packs?


----------



## CTGrown203 (Feb 4, 2021)

6


----------



## Boogieblack (Feb 11, 2021)

Omkarananda said:


> CO super skunk chopped today. I chopped the mutant the other day and it grew some nanas at the end. I’ll let y’all know what they smell and smoke like after they get dried out. View attachment 4735335


I've really been eyeing this one. How did you like it overall? Goods and bads.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 11, 2021)

Boogieblack said:


> I've really been eyeing this one. How did you like it overall? Goods and bads.


Well I only grew out two females out of like four seeds I probably popped so not a very good sample size, and one was a mutant that grew banners at the end but were sterile. That one had a pretty good flavor and high. Like skunky and sweet and a sativa high. The normal looking plant grew like a floppy bush that needed lots of ties and was nice and frosty and yielded good. That one had an acrid smell but not much flavor when I smoked it. It was also pretty potent and a sativa, energetic, not a sleepy high. 
*ps the mom used might not be the true mss. There was someone one here that posted about who has the real cut and some controversy about it.


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 16, 2021)

Where can I find NYC Chem F2 Seeds?


----------



## Space_Cadet96 (Feb 17, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> Where can I find NYC Chem F2 Seeds?


Harvest mutual seeds.comc has in stock around 250


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 25, 2021)

Didn't think I could go wrong with this one, will take phenos leaning either way happily


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 27, 2021)

Space_Cadet96 said:


> Harvest mutual seeds.comc has in stock around 250




Thanks for the info. They came a few days ago.


----------



## Kndreyn (Feb 27, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> View attachment 4839253
> 
> Thanks for the info. They came a few days ago.


I just picked up his Dirty Taxi to try it for insomnia. I'll bet this one would make a good one for that too.


----------



## Stickyjones (Mar 4, 2021)

Anybody tried any of the sensi star crosses? Dont see too many people working with it these days.


----------



## groovymannnn (Mar 12, 2021)

Looking to grab some Top Dawg to add to a little collection I’ve started. Any recommendations on what strains to go after first?? I plan on putting them away for a few years. Looking on harvest mutual now Not sure if I should go chem cross or StarDawg crosses or both!


----------



## Relaxed (Mar 12, 2021)

It's been a while, need to catch up. Where do you find Top Dawg seeds or comparable genetics for mail? Need to try some fire need a change from attitude. I see several sellers. Thanks in advance. Asking for a friend.....

-- LIke to include a tip from experience. Some of you aren't using Air Pots. Big mistake for bigger better and much better yields. side by side experience on this is without question better.....

It has been 10 years since contributing for various reasons...


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 12, 2021)

Relaxed said:


> It's been a while, need to catch up. Where do you find Top Dawg seeds or comparable genetics for mail? Need to try some fire need a change from attitude. I see several sellers. Thanks in advance. Asking for a friend.....
> 
> -- LIke to include a tip from experience. Some of you aren't using Air Pots. Big mistake for bigger better and much better yields. side by side experience on this is without question better.....
> 
> It has been 10 years since contributing for various reasons...


Check out GLO (aka Green Line Organics).
Their reputation is mixed but the prices, and availability of hard to find seeds, can’t be beat.
If you end up going with GLO keep three things in mind.
One, ALWAYS pay with a credit card.
Two, don’t expect much in the way of updates as your order is processed.
Three, if they have an extra busy period of business, let’s say thanks to a sale, it can take a FEW WEEKS before things get shipped out.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 2, 2021)

Relaxed said:


> It's been a while, need to catch up. Where do you find Top Dawg seeds or comparable genetics for mail? Need to try some fire need a change from attitude. I see several sellers. Thanks in advance. Asking for a friend.....
> 
> -- LIke to include a tip from experience. Some of you aren't using Air Pots. Big mistake for bigger better and much better yields. side by side experience on this is without question better.....
> 
> It has been 10 years since contributing for various reasons...


I've got to give credit to theseedsource.com for a quick turn around on my sour dub diesel. They seem to have a lot of stuff in stock that many others do not.


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 3, 2021)

I was just on SeedsHereNow and Top Dawg has a bunch of Haze crosses that I’d never seen before. Thai, A5, Mango, Nigerian, Malawi, African. They all sound incredible to me because I’m a Haze/Chem/Diesel fiend.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 3, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> I was just on SeedsHereNow and Top Dawg has a bunch of Haze crosses that I’d never seen before. Thai, A5, Mango, Nigerian, Malawi, African. They all sound incredible to me because I’m a Haze/Chem/Diesel fiend.


Top dawg is one of the best places to go for haze and definitely for chem/diesel. Personally, I have the Mango A5 Haze and Dubble Bubble (sour bubble x [bubblegum x chem91]) I cant wait to run them!


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 3, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> I was just on SeedsHereNow and Top Dawg has a bunch of Haze crosses that I’d never seen before. Thai, A5, Mango, Nigerian, Malawi, African. They all sound incredible to me because I’m a Haze/Chem/Diesel fiend.


I made a mistake. I was looking at TheSeedSource.com, not SeedsHereNow.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 10, 2021)

Think the larger one is a male no sign for sure yet though about a month into life really hoping the smaller one is a girl has a fuel smelling leaf rub, only couple weeks old


----------



## Budderton (Apr 11, 2021)

My first time using Top Dawg gear. Very excited to dive into this gean pool! Hoping for some nice males.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 11, 2021)

Ready for my Orange Piff and Sour Dubb Diesel to get here. Should’ve grabbed multiple packs of each to find a keeper. Top Dawg really nails the type of smoke that was super popular when I was a kid in the late 90s and early 2000s. I love it. Really brings me back.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 11, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Top dawg is one of the best places to go for haze and definitely for chem/diesel. Personally, I have the Mango A5 Haze and Dubble Bubble (sour bubble x [bubblegum x chem91]) I cant wait to run them!


What is A5? I am looking at grabbing a karma haze pack NL5/haze x A5bx


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 11, 2021)

Budderton said:


> View attachment 4876144
> 
> My first time using Top Dawg gear. Very excited to dive into this gean pool! Hoping for some nice males.


These should have some wicked shit, I like how they are F2 so few breeders doing that nowadays I feel


----------



## Budderton (Apr 12, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> These should have some wicked shit, I like how they are F2 so few breeders doing that nowadays I feel


I appreciate the work JJ has put into those.
A5 is a haze cultivar Nevil used on his breeding projects.


----------



## SFnone (Apr 13, 2021)

A5= NL5 x Haze A
Nevil's Haze= A5 x Haze C

The story of Nevil and Haze is super contraversial, but basically Nevil had haze A, B, and C. A and C were males, and I guess he threw away B which was a female for reasons I cannot fathom.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 15, 2021)

Having a hard time not grabbing the NYC Chem F2 and Chem de la Chem F2 packs from GLO. Think I’m just going to do it. Should be able to find something worth keeping from those for sure.


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 15, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Having a hard time not grabbing the NYC Chem F2 and Chem de la Chem F2 packs from GLO. Think I’m just going to do it. Should be able to find something worth keeping from those for sure.


Do it. You wont be sorry. It's an investment really.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 15, 2021)

I just snagged them. Ha. Probably get into these four Top Dawg packs around Halloween.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 15, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> I just snagged them. Ha. Probably get into these four Top Dawg packs around Halloween.


I'm debating the chem de la chem F2s or chem de la 91 to go with the next couple packs I want soon


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 17, 2021)

Sdbx3
Day 55 flower... first time growing sd...wonder how she’s looking to you guys?


----------



## skuba (Apr 17, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Sdbx3
> Day 55 flower... first time growing sd...wonder how she’s looking to you guys?
> View attachment 4881156View attachment 4881157


That looks amazing so far, and sour-esque


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 17, 2021)

skuba said:


> That looks amazing so far, and sour-esque


Thx you..was worried about the development of them at this point.


----------



## skuba (Apr 17, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Thx you..was worried about the development of them at this point.


Sour grows big and fluffy, and takes 11-12 weeks to flower. Yields well though and one of my favorite smokes


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 17, 2021)

skuba said:


> Sour grows big and fluffy, and takes 11-12 weeks to flower. Yields well though and one of my favorite smokes


Ok cool... some big girls here


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 17, 2021)

Looks good. Wish I had those seeds. Ha.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 17, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Sdbx3
> Day 55 flower... first time growing sd...wonder how she’s looking to you guys?
> View attachment 4881156View attachment 4881157


looks like you are doing a great job with the grow, and looks like JJ did a great selection and bx


----------



## Indoorpro (Apr 17, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> looks like you are doing a great job with the grow, and looks like JJ did a great selection and bx


Thx man! Mind at ease now lol


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 18, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Sdbx3
> Day 55 flower... first time growing sd...wonder how she’s looking to you guys?
> View attachment 4881156View attachment 4881157


Man i am just taking another look at this beast, so fantastic. 55 days in and not a dead hair on her some real deal shit right here, makes me want to pop another one of the pineapple thai seeds


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 20, 2021)

I'm looking for Mango x Nigerian from Top Dawg. Is it still available?


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 24, 2021)

I just acquired Black Piff seeds....anyone run them?


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 24, 2021)

Didn’t know he had a Black Piff. Need to grab some seeds. Ha. I have the Orange Piff to hunt through next run.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 24, 2021)

Black Piff = Piff s1/mango nigerian x Black Cuban Haze


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 24, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Black Piff = Piff s1/mango nigerian x Black Cuban Haze


Not Piff S1 x Black Haze/Mango Nigerian?


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 24, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Not Piff S1 x Black Haze/Mango Nigerian?


Yeah thats it may bad


----------



## SFnone (Apr 24, 2021)

Pretty sure Piff s1 and Cuban Black Haze (brown pheno) are one in the same. 

JJ's exact words when I asked him what the difference was: "Same thing... The same mother..."

Black Piff sounds to be very similar to Uptown BX... Only no A5.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 24, 2021)

SFnone said:


> Pretty sure Piff s1 and Cuban Black Haze (brown pheno) are one in the same.
> 
> JJ's exact words when I asked him what the difference was: "Same thing... The same mother..."
> 
> Black Piff sounds to be very similar to Uptown BX... Only no A5.


Yeah I just wanted to try the piff he has and see if its the real deal or not...i live in the nyc surrounding area so ive had piff many, many times....its unmistakable so ill know the second i light it lol


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 24, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> I'm looking for Mango x Nigerian from Top Dawg. Is it still available?


Anyone ? ? ? ?


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 24, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> Anyone ? ? ? ?


Search different seedbanks i know I've seen it cant remember where probably dcse or glo


----------



## SFnone (Apr 24, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Yeah I just wanted to try the piff he has and see if its the real deal or not...i live in the nyc surrounding area so ive had piff many, many times....its unmistakable so ill know the second i light it lol


I hope it is the same as you know it to be! Please keep us updated to whether or not it is... So far people have said it's the right smell, just not quite as strong... I'm from the west, so really have no experience with true piff, but I've grown uptown brown and bandaid haze, and for the life of me, I don't get "frankincense" from either... People say it's church, but I got no clue what they mean... Maybe it's a regional thing... Anyway the more feedback from those who know, the better.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 25, 2021)

SFnone said:


> I hope it is the same as you know it to be! Please keep us updated to whether or not it is... So far people have said it's the right smell, just not quite as strong... I'm from the west, so really have no experience with true piff, but I've grown uptown brown and bandaid haze, and for the life of me, I don't get "frankincense" from either... People say it's church, but I got no clue what they mean... Maybe it's a regional thing... Anyway the more feedback from those who know, the better.


I havent had either of those so Idk....but yeah true piff smells like the incense they burn in churches....the potency is like no other strain....its trippy as hell....its a sativa, but youre not doing shit after you smoke it lol


----------



## quiescent (Apr 25, 2021)

SFnone said:


> I hope it is the same as you know it to be! Please keep us updated to whether or not it is... So far people have said it's the right smell, just not quite as strong... I'm from the west, so really have no experience with true piff, but I've grown uptown brown and bandaid haze, and for the life of me, I don't get "frankincense" from either... People say it's church, but I got no clue what they mean... Maybe it's a regional thing... Anyway the more feedback from those who know, the better.


The bandaid haze needs a long cure to bring out the wood/incense smells. Even then it isn't at the forefront, more of a mid/end accent note.


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 26, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Search different seedbanks i know I've seen it cant remember where probably dcse or glo


Found a pack at HarvestMutual.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 28, 2021)

Here is the male sour gorilla about a week and a bit into flower, I am pretty sure the other is a female have topped it and grabbing clones soon


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Apr 30, 2021)

Cherry Chemdawg


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 30, 2021)

bo fli 7000 said:


> Cherry Chemdawg


Looks hot, whats the lineage? something involving cherry pie?


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Apr 30, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Looks hot, whats the lineage? something involving cherry pie?


Yup cherry pie x chem d first Top Dawg grow only popped 2 seeds 1 male 1 female and super happy with the results who knows what the rest of the pack holds!


----------



## GreenPyramid (Apr 30, 2021)

I got my eye on Z Gorilla, if it's anything like gorilla zkittlez from barneys farm, I'll be all over it. Anybody got info on the strain? nothing I could find about it on the net.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Apr 30, 2021)

Anyone one have any info on these?


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 30, 2021)

GreenPyramid said:


> I got my eye on Z Gorilla, if it's anything like gorilla zkittlez from barneys farm, I'll be all over it. Anybody got info on the strain? nothing I could find about it on the net.


Fuck Barney's Farm.


----------



## GreenPyramid (Apr 30, 2021)

the real mccoy said:


> Fuck Barney's Farm.


I 100% agree, which is why I'm trying to steer away from that breeder


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2021)

bo fli 7000 said:


> Anyone one have any info on these?View attachment 4891205


I grew them.
Great bag appeal, nice smell and taste, but not the crippler I was hoping for.
According to Seeds Here Now it's 
chem d/I-95 X I-95, but according to Top Dawg
They are Chem D x 91 Chem/I95


----------



## colocowboy (May 1, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I grew them.
> Great bag appeal, nice smell and taste, but not the crippler I was hoping for.
> According to Seeds Here Now it's
> chem d/I-95 X I-95, but according to Top Dawg
> They are Chem D x 91 Chem/I95View attachment 4891504View attachment 4891505


Sure looks good! I’ve been disappointed with the potency of some of the I 95‘s that I’ve tasted as well. A lot of the new crosses have a very nondescript, unremarkable type of high. As we round the corner of legality, and preservation combined with higher thc values are becoming less of the priority for selective pressure, we should start seeing more purposeful breeding projects start to be more prevalent.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (May 1, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I grew them.
> Great bag appeal, nice smell and taste, but not the crippler I was hoping for.
> According to Seeds Here Now it's
> chem d/I-95 X I-95, but according to Top Dawg
> They are Chem D x 91 Chem/I95View attachment 4891504View attachment 4891505


Thanks!


----------



## SFnone (May 1, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> I havent had either of those so Idk....but yeah true piff smells like the incense they burn in churches....the potency is like no other strain....its trippy as hell....its a sativa, but youre not doing shit after you smoke it lol


The good sativas are like that... A lot of people think sativas are only motivating and energetic, but the good ones will send you into a whole different place... Uptown was good in the high, and did have an incensey kind of smell that was very unique... I just wouldn't call it frankincense... Which is what i have heard it described as... "Frankies", or whatever... Admittedly, I am no expert on church smells though... The ones around where i grew up were mainly constructed of pine and cedar, and that's what they smelled like... I should buy some real deal catholic church incense and see what it burns like.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Sure looks good! I’ve been disappointed with the potency of some of the I 95‘s that I’ve tasted as well. A lot of the new crosses have a very nondescript, unremarkable type of high. As we round the corner of legality, and preservation combined with higher thc values are becoming less of the priority for selective pressure, we should start seeing more purposeful breeding projects start to be more prevalent.


I've grown out a couple of other I95 crosses the 
Sour Chem De La Chem by Deep Space Creations and Chem D x I95 from Wave Genetics.
The Chem D leaners were way better than the I95 leaning females, IMO.


----------



## Staretz44 (May 2, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Search different seedbanks i know I've seen it cant remember where probably dcse or glo



Harvest Mutual had a pack.


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 2, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> View attachment 4892879
> Harvest Mutual had a pack.


That mango Nigerian is going to put out some immensely tall and beastly plants id hope/imagine


----------



## Staretz44 (May 2, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> That mango Nigerian is going to put out some immensely tall and beastly plants id hope/imagine


I know. I'm a little worried. I've never grown a sativa of this quality.


----------



## Guapstatus101 (May 11, 2021)

Just saw some black piff male work Jj released. Anyone heard or seen the black a5 piff (piff s1/a5 bx xblack piff) and black piff c (piff s1/o haze x black piff) variations? Missed out on them but was able to snag the Black Piff. Was super stoked to add these to the topdawg piff collection as I unfortunately missed out on uptown brown bx, new carpet, and A train haze :/ locked down a Chem piff (Chem d/ piff S1 x mango a5)I was surprised he didn’t do more bx work with the uptown brown.


----------



## sourchunks (May 12, 2021)

Lime x Sour 91. Lime male was found in a pack of mean Gene's lime1 and sour 91 was my keeper female from top dawg


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 12, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Lime x Sour 91. Lime male was found in a pack of mean Gene's lime1 and sour 91 was my keeper female from top dawg
> View attachment 4899929


Looks elite, what kind of terps is it giving off? Were you trying to select 4 something specific or just a fun project?


----------



## sourchunks (May 13, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Looks elite, what kind of terps is it giving off? Were you trying to select 4 something specific or just a fun project?


she has a nice combination of both parents..... smells like a limey chem 9. Honestly the sour 91 was too difficult to clone for me to keep it around....it took twice as long as all my other cuts to throw roots. I was using the Lime male in some other projects so a figured why not. I probably have about 150 seeds of the Lime x Sour 91 and i popped 5 got 2 females.....pheno #2 in the pic.


----------



## splakow (May 13, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Lime x Sour 91. Lime male was found in a pack of mean Gene's lime1 and sour 91 was my keeper female from top dawg
> View attachment 4899929


looks tasty bro


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 13, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> she has a nice combination of both parents..... smells like a limey chem 9. Honestly the sour 91 was too difficult to clone for me to keep it around....it took twice as long as all my other cuts to throw roots. I was using the Lime male in some other projects so a figured why not. I probably have about 150 seeds of the Lime x Sour 91 and i popped 5 got 2 females.....pheno #2 in the pic.


Sounds Devine and the fact you have so many seeds of it can hunt F2s and such if you desire,what I am 99% sure to be a girl of my sour gorilla is the same I am still waiting 4 initial ones taken to root before I finally flip.... it's a good challenge though


----------



## sourchunks (May 17, 2021)

Lime x Sour 91. Pink frost rails


----------



## splakow (May 17, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Lime x Sour 91. Pink frost rails
> View attachment 4903390


mean gene gardens from youtube sell these in seedform?


----------



## sourchunks (May 17, 2021)

splakow said:


> mean gene gardens from youtube sell these in seedform?


This is a cross I made


----------



## sourchunks (May 23, 2021)

Lime x Sour 91


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 26, 2021)

Sour gorilla about a week in, good bit of stretch and was a female like I thought. Tried my damdest to clone it, just in water, in soil, had the humidifier blowing right on a set, next set I put into a see-through box, sprayed the leafs and box interior often. None would root, I still have 9 seeds left but if anyone has any advice lemme know I'd be down to try and grab another one or two before it gets far into flower


----------



## Staretz44 (May 27, 2021)

Saw this on Instagram. Looks like a bunch of Sour crosses coming out.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 27, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> View attachment 4910376Saw this on Instagram. Looks like a bunch of Sour crosses coming out.


I seedsherenow is sold out of some of those strains.


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 27, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> View attachment 4910376Saw this on Instagram. Looks like a bunch of Sour crosses coming out.


SMO might have some fine ass phenos that take forever lol, i cant see the sour GOAT or sour91 2.0 being a dud either


----------



## Patriots781 (May 30, 2021)

Does anyone know where I can find some of his Cuban black haze or any crosses I haven't been able to find any I have tons of great stuff to trade or if I can buy from some where ?


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 10, 2021)

Sour gorilla starting to frost up, stretched a bit more but has given it nice node spacing, those middle buds should shape up nicely I hope


----------



## Terpster420 (Jun 11, 2021)

S


Patriots781 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find some of his Cuban black haze or any crosses I haven't been able to find any I have tons of great stuff to trade or if I can buy from some where ?


Seedsource
Breeder is diesel kartel..a few crosses left
This is kartel haze..


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 11, 2021)

Patriots781 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find some of his Cuban black haze or any crosses I haven't been able to find any I have tons of great stuff to trade or if I can buy from some where ?


I got Black Piff but cant remember if I got it from GLO or Seedsherenow. I believe it was one of those two places. Its NYC Puff x mango/nigerian x black cuban haze.


----------



## Patriots781 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yes actually was able to find not just one but a couple first yes black piff by topdawg at neptune then puday holiday by diesel kartel and also bandaid haze 3.0 ix x shaka zulu which is topdawgs uptown brown bx also world trade seeds has wash heights haze crosses with dosidos and kush diesel


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Jun 15, 2021)

Grabbed a pack from the DNL BX line Top Dawg released... anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## Patriots781 (Jun 16, 2021)

What is dnl


----------



## quiescent (Jun 16, 2021)

NL/Shiva x Hawaiian


----------



## Patriots781 (Jun 16, 2021)

Ok sounds cool I saw on ig topdawg gives free seeds out to people that are disabled or vets,you just gotta contact his email


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 22, 2021)

Sour gorilla starting to purp up a bit but sad to report it has pretty much 0 smell as of this moment and it's 5 weeks in as of tomorrow


----------



## Patriots781 (Jun 22, 2021)

Really damn sorry to hear that, for gorilla I'm suprised I just grew a gluelato it was loud cannagennix tho not topdawg and you could smell it in the basement a couple floors down


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 22, 2021)

Patriots781 said:


> Really damn sorry to hear that, for gorilla I'm suprised I just grew a gluelato it was loud cannagennix tho not topdawg and you could smell it in the basement a couple floors down


Ya it honestly smelt more in veg i am quite sad i thought it was going to be amazing  but i still have 9 more seeds to go through and who knows shes still got lots of time left so im hopeful something will develop, ive given it a wide range of feeds so dont think its cause its lacking anything. The pineapple diesel i ran was amazing


----------



## Patriots781 (Jun 22, 2021)

Tru sometimes they smell later on flower when the buds start developing how long is that flower time for this strain? those things look like there in week 3 but I'm used to growing 8 week strains


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 22, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> View attachment 4928771View attachment 4928772
> Sour gorilla starting to purp up a bit but sad to report it has pretty much 0 smell as of this moment and it's 5 weeks in as of tomorrow


That’s not type of purple you want your plants turning, sir.
They’re definitely suffering from some sort of deficiency, or pH issue, that’s hindering their growth.
The smell will come back when the plants are healthy again.
You still have time to save this grow.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 22, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> View attachment 4928771View attachment 4928772
> Sour gorilla starting to purp up a bit but sad to report it has pretty much 0 smell as of this moment and it's 5 weeks in as of tomorrow


What is temp in tent


----------



## XtraGood (Jun 22, 2021)

Fair bit of salt buildup on there, what's runoff ppm?


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 22, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> That’s not type of purple you want your plants turning, sir.
> They’re definitely suffering from some sort of deficiency, or pH issue, that’s hindering their growth.
> The smell will come back when the plants are healthy again.
> You still have time to save this grow.


Ya you think? The plant beside a pie box from cannardo thats as far into flower as it smells great and has been getting similar feeding. It has had the very bottom fan leafs yellow and curl up idk 3 or so times but nothing i would consider outrageous, maybe need to rethink that. I do have my room temps around 70 most of the time slighty below during the day and gets nice and cold at night was what i attributed it to. Should i toss it in the bathtub and water to excessive runoff with 6.5 Ph straight water? None of my other plants are showing any kind of Ph struggles why i think thats within acceptable range


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 22, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> What is temp in tent


not getting above 70 or other then the closest bud to the light during the day, night well into the 60s


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 22, 2021)

XtraGood said:


> Fair bit of salt buildup on there, what's runoff ppm?


I use organic stuff like kelp, molasses ect so i have never bought a device to check that


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 12, 2021)

Sour gorilla update day 54, finally some terps coming around getting that indica dank atm. Still think it's got lots of time left hasn't really started that final fattening up and atleast 50% of the hairs are still white


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 12, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> That’s not type of purple you want your plants turning, sir.
> They’re definitely suffering from some sort of deficiency, or pH issue, that’s hindering their growth.
> The smell will come back when the plants are healthy again.
> You still have time to save this grow.


The plant is even more purple now and has started to smell. Don't think this was it honestly


----------



## lambchopedd (Jul 16, 2021)

The JJNYC potcast (part 1) just dropped for patreon members today!

I admittedly never payed JJ any mind… but after listening to this interview, I am fighting the urge to dump a paycheck on a bunch of his lines. I for sure slept on Top Dawg.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jul 16, 2021)

I really need to run these Top Dawg packs I have, but just keep popping fems when the time comes to pop seeds. Hopefully next year.


----------



## Galatea (Jul 17, 2021)

Hello Group, I just got Familia 95 by Top Dawg, But I don't know if it is Indica or Sativa or hybrid ..and info?


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 18, 2021)

Galatea said:


> Hello Group, I just got Familia 95 by Top Dawg, But I don't know if it is Indica or Sativa or hybrid ..and info?


I believe its an indica-leaning hybrid....but honestly Idk...i believe its chem4 x i95 x stardawg if im not mistaken, which I believe would be more indica but just a guess


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 18, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> The JJNYC potcast (part 1) just dropped for patreon members today!
> 
> I admittedly never payed JJ any mind… but after listening to this interview, I am fighting the urge to dump a paycheck on a bunch of his lines. I for sure slept on Top Dawg.


Broke down and got his chem double d, lookin for tresdawg


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 18, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Broke down and got his chem double d, lookin for tresdawg


You should be able to find a cut , Original seeds might be long gone since they where in about 2010. He later made the IX seeds in about 2012.

From that time Era I would want those or Stardawg Guva...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 27, 2021)

Not For Sale



New males are used in many of his projects which has too be done. I hope to find some gold in these packs from 2011-2012..

Original Release of African Haze , Guava 13 [Stardawg] this pack was an expensive one for those days..


----------



## KyleLewJah (Aug 1, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I ordered 2 packs of pineapple haze from glo because the price is less than half anywhere else. Pineapple Thai is supposed to be low 20s thc and 5%cbd. Crossed with chem d and original haze it’s probably going to take 13-14 weeks flower but I want a solid haze in the library, and in the arsenal at some point in the relatively near future.


have you grown these out yet?


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 5, 2021)

Smallest sour gorilla buds are dried and trimmed, the strength is pretty crazy melt into whatever you sit in kind of high could not imagine trying to do anything on my feet. Smell is like a raw gas atm it's only been curing 4 a day, taste just a lingering indica kinda thing I am sure both will improve with cure and larger buds most of these are pretty popcornish


----------



## Chrisbk (Aug 9, 2021)

SFnone said:


> The good sativas are like that... A lot of people think sativas are only motivating and energetic, but the good ones will send you into a whole different place... Uptown was good in the high, and did have an incensey kind of smell that was very unique... I just wouldn't call it frankincense... Which is what i have heard it described as... "Frankies", or whatever... Admittedly, I am no expert on church smells though... The ones around where i grew up were mainly constructed of pine and cedar, and that's what they smelled like... I should buy some real deal catholic church incense and see what it burns like.


We're can I get the seeds for new York uptown piff


----------



## Chrisbk (Aug 9, 2021)

Chrisbk said:


> We're can I get the seeds for new York uptown piff


Iam from NYC iam looking for new York piff or uptown Haze


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 9, 2021)

I absolutely need some Top Dawgs in my arsenal.

As a Chemdawg lover, I'm looking into Chem of the Crop, Chem Double D and I was also told just pull the trigger on any i-95 cross.

One of these days. . . ..


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 10, 2021)

Got some re veg activity on the sour gorilla now that I have my clone machine she can stay alive forever


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 20, 2021)

Gonna get into 2 more of these along with some thug pug 4 next vegging round. Took sum more pics of the sour gorilla also, it is full gas narcotic nose now and all my friends can not handle the high lmao the ones who smoke bowls one and done and people who roll have to mix it with other weed. Looking forward to cutting a clone off the re veg.


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Aug 30, 2021)

Can anyone point me in the direction of someone who has chem double d beans.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 30, 2021)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of someone who has chem double d beans.


Seedsherenow has a wide selection of Top Dawg Beans. How recent is this selection you are asking about ?


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 30, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> not getting above 70 or other then the closest bud to the light during the day, night well into the 60s


Might not be why those certain plants have no aroma but 70 is way low lights on. Want like 78-80 with hps or 80-85 with led


----------



## Learning1234 (Aug 30, 2021)

Popped some Orange Piff, Sour Dubb Diesel, and NYC Chem F2s this weekend. I’ll throw pics up when they’re in flower.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Might not be why those certain plants have no aroma but 70 is way low lights on. Want like 78-80 with hps or 80-85 with led


interesting i never knew that i was always worried about it getting too hot and messing with terps. I'm using a QB so id be way below that rn im sitting at 70 with lights on, plants have just been flipped so maybe ill turn my AC down today and then see how things go. I enjoy the finished product but im always down to try and get more terps out of the plants


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 30, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> interesting i never knew that i was always worried about it getting too hot and messing with terps. I'm using a QB so id be way below that rn im sitting at 70 with lights on, plants have just been flipped so maybe ill turn my AC down today and then see how things go. I enjoy the finished product but im always down to try and get more terps out of the plants


Definitely get that tent up to at least 80 with QB’s. LED doesn’t provide any infrared really so to get leaf surface temps up to an ideal level you gotta run about 5 degrees hotter than you would with hps. You can drop the temp like week 7 to around 78 if you want to try and bring out a little more color.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Definitely get that tent up to at least 80 with QB’s. LED doesn’t provide any infrared really so to get leaf surface temps up to an ideal level you gotta run about 5 degrees hotter than you would with hps. You can drop the temp like week 7 to around 78 if you want to try and bring out a little more color.


I do have a few IR diodes in the QB along with IR, turn the IR on at lights on and before lights off for an hour or two but ill still push the temp into the 70s this week


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 30, 2021)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of someone who has chem double d beans.


Snagged a legit pack off IG. Still trying to find some grows to research. I’m itchy bout it tho, lol


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Aug 30, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Snagged a legit pack off IG. Still trying to find some grows to research. I’m itchy bout it tho, lol


You ever want to you part with it lmk, also looking for the 91ChemIX


----------



## Cannacal04 (Sep 4, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I do have a few IR diodes in the QB along with IR, turn the IR on at lights on and before lights off for an hour or two but ill still push the temp into the 70s this week



Gonna try and keep it around this see if I notice a terp difference


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 4, 2021)

Seen where pbud mike said he likes the guava and it’s better than Corey, but his fave was the grit cut, is that from true grit, an old og grower?


----------



## Cannacal04 (Sep 30, 2021)

Veg tent is a total mess atm but those front 2 on the very right are the pineapple diesels I've taken a clone off the larger waiting 4 rooting action and the smaller will be transplanted soon. No sex indicators on either as of yet 
Here's a rooted clone off the sour gorilla reveg that I need 2 deal with soon also


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 30, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> interesting i never knew that i was always worried about it getting too hot and messing with terps. I'm using a QB so id be way below that rn im sitting at 70 with lights on, plants have just been flipped so maybe ill turn my AC down today and then see how things go. I enjoy the finished product but im always down to try and get more terps out of the plants


I prefer 80f-85f for my qb lights. They grow slowwwwww in anything below 75f, in my experience anyway.

This bud was grown during Oregon's heatwave with days well above 95f in the tent while flowering.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Sep 30, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I prefer 80f-85f for my qb lights. They grow slowwwwww in anything below 75f, in my experience anyway.
> 
> This bud was grown during Oregon's heatwave with days well above 95f in the tent while flowering.
> View attachment 4998844View attachment 4998848


Very interesting... ive been able 2 keep it between 70 and 76-77ish during my current flower run like how everything looks and smells so far. My dehumidifier is pretty tied in with the room temp sadly so if i set it at say 75 it doesnt turn on enough for the humidity to stay where i want it the week i did that it kept creeping up into the higher 50s and 60ish, do you ever run into any issues with that or no?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 30, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Seen where pbud mike said he likes the guava and it’s better than Corey, but his fave was the grit cut, is that from true grit, an old og grower?


Yeah he is an old grower and also made
Wookbreath [Ogkb × The White ]


His Ig






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 30, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Very interesting... ive been able 2 keep it between 70 and 76-77ish during my current flower run like how everything looks and smells so far. My dehumidifier is pretty tied in with the room temp sadly so if i set it at say 75 it doesnt turn on enough for the humidity to stay where i want it the week i did that it kept creeping up into the higher 50s and 60ish, do you ever run into any issues with that or no?


I haven't, during summer humidity rarely got over 50% for me.


----------



## supershitfuck (Oct 17, 2021)

This is on piffseeds.com, i can not find any info on piffseeds.com it looks *un-legit*


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 17, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Very interesting... ive been able 2 keep it between 70 and 76-77ish during my current flower run like how everything looks and smells so far. My dehumidifier is pretty tied in with the room temp sadly so if i set it at say 75 it doesnt turn on enough for the humidity to stay where i want it the week i did that it kept creeping up into the higher 50s and 60ish, do you ever run into any issues with that or no?


If you crank the dehumidifier it should raise temps slightly? Nothing wrong with humidity in the 50s if you’ve got airflow.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> If you crank the dehumidifier it should raise temps slightly? Nothing wrong with humidity in the 50s if you’ve got airflow.


Pretty much what i did changed my fan set ups around and dealt with it higher but now that summer is done its blessed currently sitting between 40-50% and mid to upper 70s with the lights on


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 18, 2021)

Both the pineapple diesels front left and back right are girls, front one is gonna go into the flower tent soon have a clone throwing roots already still need 2 top and clone the back one


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 18, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> View attachment 5012150
> Both the pineapple diesels front left and back right are girls, front one is gonna go into the flower tent soon have a clone throwing roots already still need 2 top and clone the back one


threw some DE down cause some fungus gnats popped up when i had all those other extra plants inside it last month


----------



## Cannacal04 (Oct 30, 2021)

After months of re veg, the sour gorilla is throwing out normal leafs again and is ready 4 prime time, such a wild process. 

Both pineapple diesels now in the flower tent, #2 in the skinny pot is a couple weeks ahead. Debating between scooping up a pack of chem de la chem F2s (chem d x i-95) or chem de la 91 (91 chem x chemd/i-95) 4 future use with crypto earnings lmao


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pineapple diesel #2 been in flower 3 weeks now. Trying 2 fix the N/Ph issue tops especially pale, very leafy like the one I previously ran

#4 a couple weeks behind just getting going 

Have a clone of each, let the battle 4 supremacy begin


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 15, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Sdbx3
> Day 55 flower... first time growing sd...wonder how she’s looking to you guys?
> View attachment 4881156View attachment 4881157


any updates bro? smoked it yet? looks good!


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 15, 2021)

What's up, looking to pop some top dawg ova hea! According to y'all own standard, what's best is this list;

fam-95
tre-95
i-tre-95
dirty taxi
sour 91


----------



## ManofTREE (Nov 15, 2021)

I got too many top dawg packs to mention dating back to about 2013 or so... what's everyone's favorite who has grown top dawg? Looking for a suggestion on where to start.


----------



## Indoorpro (Nov 16, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> any updates bro? smoked it yet? looks good!


Not the nose i was looking for but over all it was a hit…. People sure liked it


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 16, 2021)

supershitfuck said:


> What's up, looking to pop some top dawg ova hea! According to y'all own standard, what's best is this list;
> 
> fam-95
> tre-95
> ...


dirty taxi my vote


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 16, 2021)

ManofTREE said:


> I got too many top dawg packs to mention dating back to about 2013 or so... what's everyone's favorite who has grown top dawg? Looking for a suggestion on where to start.


I'd like 2 see someone put some pics of one of his haze related works up, id like 2 get my hands on a pack of karma haze soon NL5/haze x A5bx


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 30, 2021)

I'm not sure where I went wrong exactly with pineapple diesel #2 but the leafs look rough and always sad, and both clones pretty well instantly died after transplant and they had solid rooting action, first time I've had that happen since I got the cloning machine
#4 is doing alot better, couple weeks behind but they both smell very similar 2 the one I grew last year straight pineapple/tropical terps all the way. I'm letting the clones of it I have sit in the machine til they have retarded roots and hoping one of them lives through the transplant. The pineapple Thai mom must dominate the cross if I'm 3 out of 3 on heavy pineapple terps I figure...


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 30, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> View attachment 4910376Saw this on Instagram. Looks like a bunch of Sour crosses coming out.


i got the i-80 and sour diesel bx4
i'm going to pop 'em in a month, in the meantime is anyone growing those now?


----------



## hicountry1 (Dec 1, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> View attachment 5038219View attachment 5038220
> I'm not sure where I went wrong exactly with pineapple diesel #2 but the leafs look rough and always sad, and both clones pretty well instantly died after transplant and they had solid rooting action, first time I've had that happen since I got the cloning machineView attachment 5038221View attachment 5038222View attachment 5038223
> #4 is doing alot better, couple weeks behind but they both smell very similar 2 the one I grew last year straight pineapple/tropical terps all the way. I'm letting the clones of it I have sit in the machine til they have retarded roots and hoping one of them lives through the transplant. The pineapple Thai mom must dominate the cross if I'm 3 out of 3 on heavy pineapple terps I figure...



Get those dead leaves out of your pots! Whats going on there? I'm happy to help with your plants please start out with what medium are you using? The dark colored stems are telling you a lot is wrong in the rootzone. Salts, organics?


----------



## Cannacal04 (Dec 1, 2021)

hicountry1 said:


> Get those dead leaves out of your pots! Whats going on there? I'm happy to help with your plants please start out with what medium are you using? The dark colored stems are telling you a lot is wrong in the rootzone. Salts, organics?


I usually just toss em into the bottom 4 a bit of mulch layer so the soil doesnt get as eroded from watering, and theyre in soil all organic. #2 is the only one with any issue #4 looks hot and the thug pug in the text with it is fine also


----------



## hicountry1 (Dec 1, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I usually just toss em into the bottom 4 a bit of mulch layer so the soil doesnt get as eroded from watering, and theyre in soil all organic. #2 is the only one with any issue #4 looks hot and the thug pug in the text with it is fine also


The leaves breaking down is def a bad thing as its adding ammonia to the soil as it begins its process of breaking down. It can also swing your ph. What are you feeding them or are you?


----------



## Cannacal04 (Dec 1, 2021)

hicountry1 said:


> The leaves breaking down is def a bad thing as its adding ammonia to the soil as it begins its process of breaking down. It can also swing your ph. What are you feeding them or are you?


well maybe thats the issue did not know about the ph swing thing, i hit it with a good amount of N around flip because it was getting pale beforehand. At the point where its at now I give straight water for a few feeds then throw in a bit of kelp or molasses, the other pheno seems 2 be handling it fine and they seem pretty uniform in structure and smell


----------



## hicountry1 (Dec 3, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> well maybe thats the issue did not know about the ph swing thing, i hit it with a good amount of N around flip because it was getting pale beforehand. At the point where its at now I give straight water for a few feeds then throw in a bit of kelp or molasses, the other pheno seems 2 be handling it fine and they seem pretty uniform in structure and smell


Might be worth hitting them with a complete bloom fertilizer a couple times in early flower. Biobizz or Canna biobloom are good organic options.


----------



## HighThere (Dec 8, 2021)

This is Top Dawg's Cherry Giesel. I popped 3 beans and this is probably the best looking pheno. Havent sampled yet.


----------



## Pi$tol (Dec 8, 2021)

HighThere said:


> This is Top Dawg's Cherry Giesel. I popped 3 beans and this is probably the best looking pheno. Havent sampled yet.
> 
> View attachment 5042962View attachment 5042963


Let us know how she smokes. Been eyeing this one


----------



## HighThere (Dec 8, 2021)

Pi$tol said:


> Let us know how she smokes. Been eyeing this one


Definitely. I also have a couple of the Bubblegum x DNL going. I'll get pics and smoke reports up asap.


----------



## copkilller (Dec 11, 2021)

I heard the DNL line is slept on


----------



## ManofTREE (Dec 12, 2021)

Ya I don't really know what dnl brings to the table. Assuming a more fruity skunk/Hawaii sativa leaner. So 91 dnl is apparapently sour diesel recreated... but what would dnl x chem d produce?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 12, 2021)

ManofTREE said:


> I got too many top dawg packs to mention dating back to about 2013 or so... what's everyone's favorite who has grown top dawg? Looking for a suggestion on where to start.


What's the older packs that you have, I like those...


----------



## Terpdankistan (Dec 12, 2021)

These just arrived. I've been sleeping on Top Dawg and will be looking for some stinky, skunky, and chemmy goodness


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Dec 13, 2021)

Terpdankistan said:


> These just arrived. I've been sleeping on Top Dawg and will be looking for some stinky, skunky, and chemmy goodness
> View attachment 5045471


 I think a lot of people would be interested in seeing this pack popped


----------



## Terpdankistan (Dec 13, 2021)

aBowlOfWhat? said:


> I think a lot of people would be interested in seeing this pack popped


I'll be popping the whole pack in ~5 weeks for my next round/phenohunt. I've got high hopes for finding something nice (and stinky!).....watched an interview with JJ where he said that the Mass Superskunk is the closest thing in existence to the old roadkill skunk in terms of skunk spray terps. Hoping that shows up in some of the phenos to be found


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Dec 14, 2021)

Anyone have experience with 3chems? Not the 2.0 but the original Mycotek was breeding with.


----------



## SimpleBox (Dec 15, 2021)

Where do you guys buy your packs from?


----------



## Terpdankistan (Dec 15, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> Where do you guys buy your packs from?


I'm in Canada and use Canada Seedz. They carry a good selection of Top Dawg and other quality breeders - highly recommend.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 15, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> Where do you guys buy your packs from?


The seed source has some


----------



## linuxman (Dec 19, 2021)

I bought Top Dawg seeds about 5 years ago, I think I paid around $200 for it.
It was collecting dusts in its original sealed bag for 5 years... I never had the perfect situation to grow.

Well I germinated them last week and planted one today. I'm really amazed already by it's germination phase. 
I germinated 8 different strains, all were collecting dusts for 5 years and the Top Dawg was the first one to sprout.

The strain is "NYC OG", its the only strain I have from Top Dawg.



Anyone knows about this strain? I hope its going to be fire. I wanted an authentic sour diesel type of strain.
I think the genetics is: NYC OG = Tahoe (F) X ONYCD (M).

Will start a grow journal soon.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Dec 28, 2021)

Day 57 on pineapple diesel #4 seems like it's pretty well done... smells amazing both turned out straight tropical pineapple terps full on. Took #2 a few days past 60 will do the same with this one 
Buds way fatter then #2 and not nearly as rough of a time throughout it's life, the clone of it will be getting run again asap


----------



## mages (Dec 31, 2021)

Just got this today. Haven’t seen anything about these but I’m excited to try them out. I will probably pop the whole pack in a few months. I have a pack of Cuban Black Haze from sunshine going now. Hoping it’s bomb.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 9, 2022)

copkilller said:


> I heard the DNL line is slept on


I tried dnl crosses back when Riot fkd with it. 
It didn't improve or add anything interesting to the others


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 9, 2022)

Does anyone here have experience with Karma Haze ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 9, 2022)

linuxman said:


> I bought Top Dawg seeds about 5 years ago, I think I paid around $200 for it.
> It was collecting dusts in its original sealed bag for 5 years... I never had the perfect situation to grow.
> 
> Well I germinated them last week and planted one today. I'm really amazed already by it's germination phase.
> ...


From the genetics alone, I'd be prepared to keep a couple males for some F2s. 

Update this grow if you have time. I'd really like to see how these turn out.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 9, 2022)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> Anyone have experience with 3chems? Not the 2.0 but the original Mycotek was breeding with.







Tangerine_ said:


> 3 Chems #2
> View attachment 4187796
> #3
> View attachment 4187799
> ...


My reviews are somewhere in this thread. I did a couple of projects with a male too.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 9, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> I tried dnl crosses back when Riot fkd with it.
> It didn't improve or add anything interesting to the others


I wouldn’t even think Matt’s name should be mentioned in the same thread as Top Dawg 
POS


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I wouldn’t even think Matt’s name should be mentioned in the same thread as Top Dawg
> POS


I've been around since he was breeding in Dixie cups but i always stay outta the bitchass drama. I was never a mmj patient that felt burnt by him getting cuts from collectives either. 
But in my experience the dnl didn't help anything


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Jan 9, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 5063526
> 
> 
> 
> My reviews are somewhere in this thread. I did a couple of projects with a male too.


Those 3chem phenos look amazing! I’m assuming you were happy with them?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 9, 2022)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> Those 3chem phenos look amazing! I’m assuming you were happy with them?


Yep. They were stupid potent.

I made some F2s and chucked some pollen with the stinky males but I havent had a chance to really grow out many of the progeny yet.



Mycotek did a lot work with his and the reports came back glowing. If you have a pack or have access to the crosses, I'd get em. Especially if you like that chem funk.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jan 10, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Does anyone here have experience with Karma Haze ?


Im tryna get a pack of that or chem haze (chem4/original haze x tres dawg). All of my pineapple diesel plants so far with the tres dawg dad have been pineapple thai dom so id hope the chem haze is similar and can get some pretty sativa leaning stuff


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jan 13, 2022)

Here's some of the pineapple diesel #2 plant that looked awful the entire flower period turned out great very sativa high. Pineapple smell is there hoping the flavor comes out more after another couple weeks of curing. Trimming #4 up currently... 

Sour gorilla clone a few weeks into flower all stretched out.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 14, 2022)

Cannacal04 said:


> Im tryna get a pack of that or chem haze (chem4/original haze x tres dawg). All of my pineapple diesel plants so far with the tres dawg dad have been pineapple thai dom so id hope the chem haze is similar and can get some pretty sativa leaning stuff


I sampled a good orange haze leaning pheno of chemhaze. Good sheet !


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jan 21, 2022)

Some of the pineapple diesel #4 finished up, fatter buds then #2 and I would describe the smell as a pineapple wine almost it's full tropical like #2 but a little more complex.


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 21, 2022)

Just started germinating this. Just 1 seed.


----------



## THT (Jan 21, 2022)

anyone find a good 'piff' 'haze' 'church' expression from any topdawg strains yet?


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 21, 2022)

THT said:


> anyone find a good 'piff' 'haze' 'church' expression from any topdawg strains yet?


Im not sure, figured id try myself being i have a pack....im smoking nyc piff right now lol. I m in the nyc area and its pretty readily available again, much cheaper than it used to be.....doesnt seem like its grown quite as good as it used to be though.....like its not as potent but the flavors spot on....ppl just havent found the potent ass pheno yet from what ive seen....the pheno I have now looks like shit, but smokes good and is decently potent, but nothing amazing in terms of potency.


----------



## THT (Jan 21, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Im not sure, figured id try myself being i have a pack....im smoking nyc piff right now lol. I m in the nyc area and its pretty readily available again, much cheaper than it used to be.....doesnt seem like its grown quite as good as it used to be though.....like its not as potent but the flavors spot on....ppl just havent found the potent ass pheno yet from what ive seen....the pheno I have now looks like shit, but smokes good and is decently potent, but nothing amazing in terms of potency.
> View attachment 5071687


bro that's dope! I wish I could get some of that flower out in Colorado. You'd think we could have figured that shit out by now but its all cookies and gelato out here. so jealous by the way.

I've got Piffcoasts PC3 cut, I hear is very close, I've also got a cut of Cuban black haze that I'm skeptical of until I see it flowered out but could be close too. That haze is finally coming back around is giving me some really good vibes. Thank you for this.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 21, 2022)

THT said:


> bro that's dope! I wish I could get some of that flower out in Colorado. You'd think we could have figured that shit out by now but its all cookies and gelato out here. so jealous by the way.
> 
> I've got Piffcoasts PC3 cut, I hear is very close, I've also got a cut of Cuban black haze that I'm skeptical of until I see it flowered out but could be close too. That haze is finally coming back around is giving me some really good vibes. Thank you for this.


I'm running bandaid haze x uptown brown bx right now there about 5 weeks into veg


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 21, 2022)

THT said:


> bro that's dope! I wish I could get some of that flower out in Colorado. You'd think we could have figured that shit out by now but its all cookies and gelato out here. so jealous by the way.
> 
> I've got Piffcoasts PC3 cut, I hear is very close, I've also got a cut of Cuban black haze that I'm skeptical of until I see it flowered out but could be close too. That haze is finally coming back around is giving me some really good vibes. Thank you for this.


I believe its become readily available again BECAUSE @Piffcoastfarms brought it back and ppl are finally finishing grows of it. They dont have whats being sold on the street completely dialed in for potency, but the flavors amazing. After not tasting this flavor since 2009ish - I realize how great the flavor is......still I will say theres strains I'd choose over it....but it used to be my everyday smoke, I'd only get other strains if they were equal or better than it and it was rare to find either....and if it was better, I'd find it once and then it would disappear. Im happy its back. 

I'd also like to find what I was told was Purple Kush....im not sure it was, but I m germinating SR71 purple Kush right now too...i had this "purple kush" in 2009, right after the piff went extinct....anyway this "purple kush" had various phenos but the 1 i loved to smoke had a 100% green exterior with lots of frost and orange hairs and yellow hairs...when broken open it was 100% bright violet purple and frosty as a snowman inside....it smelt very grapey and smoked 100% grape flavor with an excellent body relaxing high but wouldnt make you tired. It was amazing.


----------



## THT (Jan 21, 2022)

Exotic Reggie said:


> I'm running bandaid haze x uptown brown bx right now there about 5 weeks into veg


unfortunately, I have run both band aid haze and uptown brown separately (multiple packs) and found nothing worthy of being called even 'good haze'. I wish you luck however, I know the genetics are present as the similarities were uncanny but both were a big disappointment for me.


----------



## THT (Jan 21, 2022)

one of the uptown browns produced the closest expression I've seen so far but it was about a mile short of the goal, still I could tell the haze was in there, I let it go as long as I could.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 21, 2022)

THT said:


> unfortunately, I have run both band aid haze and uptown brown separately (multiple packs) and found nothing worthy of being called even 'good haze'. I wish you luck however, I know the genetics are present as the similarities were uncanny but both were a big disappointment for me.


So far so good but only time will tell


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 21, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Im not sure, figured id try myself being i have a pack....im smoking nyc piff right now lol. I m in the nyc area and its pretty readily available again, much cheaper than it used to be.....doesnt seem like its grown quite as good as it used to be though.....like its not as potent but the flavors spot on....ppl just havent found the potent ass pheno yet from what ive seen....the pheno I have now looks like shit, but smokes good and is decently potent, but nothing amazing in terms of potency.
> View attachment 5071687


haze was always available it never went away .. the quality and the demand went down ..

And Pcf my dude real down to earth cool guy but someone said it’s piff back in the city Bc of him lol .. dude u high


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 21, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> haze was always available it never went away .. the quality and the demand went down ..
> 
> And Pcf my dude real down to earth cool guy but someone said it’s piff back in the city Bc of him lol .. dude u high


Ill put it this way, it straight disappeared where I was at....wasnt seen again until like 8months-1 year ago. And I m in the nyc area. Yes, haze has been available, but the actual piff - that shit was thought to be extinct.....and NOW that its back all sorts of ppl claim to have been smoking it the entire time....im not buying it honestly because 2009 was the last time I tasted piff. Also the last time I saw ANYONE with it. I had given up looking and then suddenly it came back. I wish that would happen to pre99 blueberry. The crazy good tasting, potent one.


----------



## Terpdankistan (Jan 21, 2022)

Off to the races


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 22, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Ill put it this way, it straight disappeared where I was at....wasnt seen again until like 8months-1 year ago. And I m in the nyc area. Yes, haze has been available, but the actual piff - that shit was thought to be extinct.....and NOW that its back all sorts of ppl claim to have been smoking it the entire time....im not buying it honestly because 2009 was the last time I tasted piff. Also the last time I saw ANYONE with it. I had given up looking and then suddenly it came back. I wish that would happen to pre99 blueberry. The crazy good tasting, potent one.


your putting the milk before the cow

the dudes who pcf got the cuts from still grow and hold the cuts ..that’s like saying sour is back Bc karma made those beans .. karma made a trend that has everyone making sour d bxs right now

it’s crazy Bc in 2006-2009 Rez used to always say oh u can’t make a sour bx Bc sour doesn’t translate to backcrosses well blah blah but here we are now with everyone selling bxs

nyc got millions of people u think the home growers are enough to supply that ? A dude with two leds is gonna have lbs to break down on a corner ?

8 months to a year pcf just had there first show in nyc .. u deff high .. I kno Bc I was there and at piffcon real good dude he deff made people up here get excited for haze again


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 22, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> your putting the milk before the cow
> 
> the dudes who pcf got the cuts from still grow and hold the cuts ..that’s like saying sour is back Bc karma made those beans .. karma made a trend that has everyone making sour d bxs right now
> 
> ...


Sour diesel is a bad example for me lol I dont consider any of todays sour to be real deal. 

But relax i get it. Nobody can ever credit a.breeder for bringing aomething back that disappeared for multiple years.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 22, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Sour diesel is a bad example for me lol I dont consider any of todays sour to be real deal.
> 
> But relax i get it. Nobody can ever credit a.breeder for bringing aomething back that disappeared for multiple years.


Credit the people for keeping it alive too

and I agree on the sour tip ..but I wanna grow some of the new offers out first the best tasting sour plant I had wasn’t sour it was headband I prefer sour og over most sours anyway the og just rounds out the flavor unless the sour was grown perfect

jj is at most of the events too I didn’t take pics but he had samples of like 5 of the newer crosses .. and beans I didn’t grab any of the new crosses I’m still looking for the older stuff he dropped I want star dawg f2


----------



## linuxman (Jan 22, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Sour diesel is a bad example for me lol I dont consider any of todays sour to be real deal.
> 
> But relax i get it. Nobody can ever credit a.breeder for bringing aomething back that disappeared for multiple years.


Facts.

The real Sour Diesel can only be obtained from a cutting which literally costs thousands of dollars, a dude named "AJ" is the one who got the original sour diesel mother plant and sells the cutting time to time. The closest bet for an authentic sour like strain is from Top Dawg seeds.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jan 22, 2022)

I have sour josh pollen saved also Im gonna do a half pack of these and see what I find

Boston roots chem d x headbanger
Dirty water organics (sour x star dawg) x stardawg
Top dawg chem sis x sour d Bx 
Karma stardawg x sour d bx 2 
I’m gonna see if I can swing some extra and grab the star dawg f2 pack or his old headband cross


----------



## catdaddy516 (Jan 22, 2022)

linuxman said:


> Facts.
> 
> The real Sour Diesel can only be obtained from a cutting which literally costs thousands of dollars, a dude named "AJ" is the one who got the original sour diesel mother plant and sells the cutting time to time. The closest bet for an authentic sour like strain is from Top Dawg seeds.


Not true. It's definitely out there and not for thousands of dollars.


----------



## linuxman (Jan 23, 2022)

catdaddy516 said:


> Not true. It's definitely out there and not for thousands of dollars.


Please tell me where I can find them, have been trying to get some (original clone cuttings). All the "sour diesel" seeds are fake, such as "cali connect", "loud seeds" and etc...


----------



## Terpdankistan (Jan 23, 2022)

linuxman said:


> Please tell me where I can find them, have been trying to get some (original clone cuttings). All the "sour diesel" seeds are fake, such as "cali connect", "loud seeds" and etc...


Check out First Class Genetics on IG, he has a huge lineup of clone-only cuts, is reputable & legit, ships everywhere. He has Sour Diesel on his menu, I believe it's $300 USD from memory. Haven't tried his Sour D cut, but have ordered and ran other elusive clone-only cuts from him and they were all authentic, healthy, pest and disease free - would recommend.

Get Seeds Right Here is another option, they are a seed bank that has started offering select clones. They have Sour Diesel for $350, but sold out right now. I've bought seeds from them but not clones, so can't vouch. They claim everything is authentic and lab tested for HLV though. I'd personally try First Class Genetics first as I have deal with him before and had great experiences/results.


----------



## catdaddy516 (Jan 23, 2022)

linuxman said:


> Please tell me where I can find them, have been trying to get some (original clone cuttings). All the "sour diesel" seeds are fake, such as "cali connect", "loud seeds" and etc...


I just passed on the cut for $40. The people that had it for sale are very legit, and was urged to get it out to others at a reasonable price by the breeder that passed it on to them (it very documented on ig). 
I did kick myself in the ass later on because I went for hype cuts and known I should’ve at least got the Sour regardless as to whatever else was available.


----------



## linuxman (Jan 23, 2022)

Thank You "Terp" and "Cat", I guess I haven't done my homework on Sour Diesel's history as thoroughly as I should have done on IG and interwebs to know which breeders who are sharing/maintaining the original cuttings out for affordable prices. Will look into it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 24, 2022)

Throw back. Found this pic while organizing my folders.

Stardawg IX




She's still going strong to this day


----------



## mages (Jan 25, 2022)

What are peoples experiences with mail ordering from JJ? His prices are better than the seed banks and so is his list of available strains.


----------



## fieldhand (Jan 25, 2022)

mages said:


> What are peoples experiences with mail ordering from JJ? His prices are better than the seed banks and so is his list of available strains.


Good experience, not structured like a seedbank so don’t expect lots of comms and back and forth. I don’t find costs are cheaper generally but once in a while you find a variance in his costs vs banks. Mostly he charges the same.


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 25, 2022)

fieldhand said:


> Good experience, not structured like a seedbank so don’t expect lots of comms and back and forth. I don’t find costs are cheaper generally but once in a while you find a variance in his costs vs banks. Mostly he charges the same.


I didnt even know he does direct orders. If I knew that, id have that SD BX and some Stardawg lol


----------



## mages (Jan 25, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> I didnt even know he does direct orders. If I knew that, id have that SD BX and some Stardawg lol


Follow him on IG and get on his discord.


----------



## linuxman (Jan 25, 2022)

mages said:


> What are peoples experiences with mail ordering from JJ? His prices are better than the seed banks and so is his list of available strains.


I would also like to know this as well with many personal experience details.
Would he send out clones?
I think he might have a plant tissue culture lab setup at his disposal. I wouldn't mind receiving plant tissue culture of a particular clone, the survival rate of the plant tissue culture of the clone will be much higher than sending out a clone with rockwool or what not. The shipping will also be much smaller and discrete. The smallest USPS provided priority box can conformable fit one plant tissue culture sample.
I do not know if anyone is doing this at all for sending out clones.


----------



## mages (Feb 3, 2022)

Got this nice package in the mailbox today.


----------



## Lizbell (Feb 3, 2022)

mages said:


> Got this nice package in the mailbox today.View attachment 5079391


Where did you snag the stardawg IX?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 3, 2022)

Lizbell said:


> Where did you snag the stardawg IX?


I wanted to ask the same thing


----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 3, 2022)

He had it on his list for direct orders last time I saw.


----------



## mages (Feb 3, 2022)

Lizbell said:


> Where did you snag the stardawg IX?


From JJ. I think it was one of his last packs because it’s not on his current list on discord that he just posted a few days ago. I ordered these last Monday.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 3, 2022)

Anybody got an email to topdawg and strain list.


----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 3, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Anybody got an email to topdawg and strain list.


[email protected]


----------



## mages (Feb 3, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Anybody got an email to topdawg and strain list.


[email protected] is what I used.


----------



## linuxman (Feb 4, 2022)

mages said:


> From JJ. I think it was one of his last packs because it’s not on his current list on discord that he just posted a few days ago. I ordered these last Monday.


Do you have the link to his discord?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 4, 2022)

mages said:


> Got this nice package in the mailbox today.View attachment 5079391


That Stardawg IX is a few years old so it might be a good idea to give those a little special attention when decide to pop those.

You probably have your own techniques but if not, there's a thread here with some good tips on germinating older seeds.

I hope you have time to throw up some pics of these.


----------



## mages (Feb 4, 2022)

linuxman said:


> Do you have the link to his discord?


Check out his instagram. It’s on the top of his page.


----------



## mages (Feb 4, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> That Stardawg IX is a few years old so it might be a good idea to give those a little special attention when decide to pop those.
> 
> You probably have your own techniques but if not, there's a thread here with some good tips on germinating older seeds.
> 
> I hope you have time to throw up some pics of these.


I usually soak overnight then put into the rapid rooter plugs. I used to do paper towel method but I like the plugs better. 
My germination rate is usually 100%. I just popped some 10 year old beans a few months ago. Every once in a while I get a dud but it’s definitely few and far between. What do you like doing with older beans?


----------



## Lizbell (Feb 4, 2022)

mages said:


> I usually soak overnight then put into the rapid rooter plugs. I used to do paper towel method but I like the plugs better.
> My germination rate is usually 100%. I just popped some 10 year old beans a few months ago. Every once in a while I get a dud but it’s definitely few and far between. What do you like doing with older beans?


Call me crazy, full disclosure I’ve never tried it, old hippy told me to pop old beans he use to mix pinto bean juice like from the can with water. I always wanted to try it but never did. Something about an enzyme within the pinto bean juice. Could be complete bullshit lol


----------



## sugarkanesislandgrown (Feb 4, 2022)

Just got these in the mail pretty excited to pop these ones


----------



## Lizbell (Feb 4, 2022)

When I asked JJ about the Stardawg IX beans. Looks like more are coming May - June!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 4, 2022)

mages said:


> I usually soak overnight then put into the rapid rooter plugs. I used to do paper towel method but I like the plugs better.
> My germination rate is usually 100%. I just popped some 10 year old beans a few months ago. Every once in a while I get a dud but it’s definitely few and far between. What do you like doing with older beans?


In the past I've lined a matchbox (or similar) with a fine grade sandpaper and gently scuffed the seeds to help the water penetrate. 

If I were trying to germinate some rare seeds I'd probably go with GA3


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 5, 2022)

[email protected]


That is the new addy he sent me.


----------



## linuxman (Feb 5, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> That Stardawg IX is a few years old so it might be a good idea to give those a little special attention when decide to pop those.
> 
> You probably have your own techniques but if not, there's a thread here with some good tips on germinating older seeds.
> 
> I hope you have time to throw up some pics of these.


 Would like to mention in not to use GA3. It is the male hormone for the cannabis plant and will signal the seed to be more male like. The benefits of GA3 to make seeds break dormancy is not worth it.


----------



## Terpdankistan (Feb 5, 2022)

Might gave to grab a pack of these, love me some Sensi Star... crossed with the Star Dawg, should be some stinky winners in these:


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 10, 2022)

Think I got my hands on some unique stuff, settled 4 the sour runtz the SD bx3 were all gone very fast from the site I use sadly, what do you guys think I should get into first?? Havnt smoked any kind of cheese genetics in years so I'm leaning towards the BG skunk but the all the pineapple diesel plants I've grown have been awesome and so pineapple thai dom really curious how the chocolate Thai x is... 
Sour gorilla clone around 6 weeks in, think I can get something better out of the pack or the new ones so it's being retired 4 now, gave a friend the rooted clone I had of it


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 10, 2022)

Looks nice, post a pic in 4 or 5 weeks..interested to see what it look like when done


----------



## neutrinomatt (Feb 11, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> I believe its become readily available again BECAUSE @Piffcoastfarms brought it back and ppl are finally finishing grows of it. They dont have whats being sold on the street completely dialed in for potency, but the flavors amazing. After not tasting this flavor since 2009ish - I realize how great the flavor is......still I will say theres strains I'd choose over it....but it used to be my everyday smoke, I'd only get other strains if they were equal or better than it and it was rare to find either....and if it was better, I'd find it once and then it would disappear. Im happy its back.
> 
> I'd also like to find what I was told was Purple Kush....im not sure it was, but I m germinating SR71 purple Kush right now too...i had this "purple kush" in 2009, right after the piff went extinct....anyway this "purple kush" had various phenos but the 1 i loved to smoke had a 100% green exterior with lots of frost and orange hairs and yellow hairs...when broken open it was 100% bright violet purple and frosty as a snowman inside....it smelt very grapey and smoked 100% grape flavor with an excellent body relaxing high but wouldnt make you tired. It was amazing.


im hunting for the same kush, used to move packs of that stuff from 08-2012.. its unbelievable. i moved to LA after that and after smoking every kush and og and never finding it i was pissed. had an og kush in amsterdam in 2019 that was dead on. running ak-og from amsterdam genetics rn because they supplied the shop the good kush came from. if youre in the nyc area look for a clone of "the king".. i think this is the one we are after. its a kush crossed to a grape ape and was dominant in tri state. havent been able to track that down but thats my best lead so far.


----------



## Terpdankistan (Feb 11, 2022)

neutrinomatt said:


> im hunting for the same kush, used to move packs of that stuff from 08-2012.. its unbelievable. i moved to LA after that and after smoking every kush and og and never finding it i was pissed. had an og kush in amsterdam in 2019 that was dead on. running ak-og from amsterdam genetics rn because they supplied the shop the good kush came from. if youre in the nyc area look for a clone of "the king".. i think this is the one we are after. its a kush crossed to a grape ape and was dominant in tri state. havent been able to track that down but thats my best lead so far.


BG Skunk is on my list, I'd def pop that one first.....both parents on that one interest me. Banana Fizz would be my 2nd choice.

FWIW I've yet to grow or smoke any Runtz crosses that came anywhere close to living up the the hype....glorified Gelato IMHO.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 11, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> BG Skunk is on my list, I'd def pop that one first.....both parents on thst one interest me. Banana Fizz would be my 2nd choice.
> 
> FWIW I've yet to grow or smoke any Runtz crosses that came anywhere close to living up the the hype....glorified Gelato IMHO.


Ya maybe i should have gone with the strawberries and cream or dosi x.... will pop a few seeds 2 see whats in store regardless at some point but the BG skunk really interests myself also im hoping i can get a cheese dom pheno, dont even see it around in flower form let alone seed these days I find


----------



## Terpdankistan (Feb 11, 2022)

Cannacal04 said:


> Ya maybe i should have gone with the strawberries and cream or dosi x.... will pop a few seeds 2 see whats in store regardless at some point but the BG skunk really interests myself also im hoping i can get a cheese dom pheno, dont even see it around in flower form let alone seed these days I find


Same - love me some old-school cheese funk. Should be some interesting flavours in that pack for sure.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Feb 12, 2022)

Who has tried the Karma Haze ? I'm looking for a headsup before I toss males. I'll make some f2 for my freezer if anyone has found some keepers in a pack.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 16, 2022)

Gonna start with 2 cause it's been giving me good female luck with the last 2 topdawg packs... very excited 2 have some cheese in my stable in the near future


----------



## Cannacal04 (Feb 16, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Who has tried the Karma Haze ? I'm looking for a headsup before I toss males. I'll make some f2 for my freezer if anyone has found some keepers in a pack. View attachment 5084343


Give me a couple months I'll probably get into my pack of it during the summer


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 16, 2022)

Could’ve swore they said on discord there were some star dawg I’d droppin, can’t find any nowhere?


----------



## mages (Feb 16, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Could’ve swore they said on discord there were some star dawg I’d droppin, can’t find any nowhere?


Keep checking on the discord, that’s where he will announce it first. Email him directly.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 2, 2022)

Pineapple diesel clone getting rolling, should turn into a beast gave it lots of veg time 

Sour gorilla on day 62 now, another week or 2 and it'll be ready 4 take down, getting a real rubber terp off it now


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 2, 2022)

mages said:


> Keep checking on the discord, that’s where he will announce it first. Email him directly.


Got the double star since no stardog yet


----------



## mages (Mar 14, 2022)

Just put some Top Dawg beans in a water bath. 4 each of Stardawg IX, NYC Haze, African C Haze,Sour 91 2.0, Sour P 21, BG Skunk. Looking forward to seeing what I get. I’m sure I won’t be disappointed.


----------



## mages (Mar 20, 2022)

Out of all those seeds only 1 hasn’t broke ground. I’m still not counting it out quite yet. It’s a sour 91. The Stardawg IX was the first strain to have all 4 above ground followed closely by the BG Skunk.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 21, 2022)

mages said:


> Out of all those seeds only 1 hasn’t broke ground. I’m still not counting it out quite yet. It’s a sour 91. The Stardawg IX was the first strain to have all 4 above ground followed closely by the BG Skunk.


I'd keep it in the dirt the 2 BG skunks I've popped recently took i think 5 days after a little pre soak


----------



## Skittlez12 (Apr 4, 2022)

Anyone ran the HP 21? Got it as a freebie. Really looking forward to running this sour d pack. Been 15+ years since I had a true sour.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 4, 2022)

When the next stardawg ix drop?


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 24, 2022)

SHN has dirty taxi in stock if you use coupon codes you can get a pack shipped for about 180


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 28, 2022)

Does anyone know why jj quit breeding with the chem 91? I heard that his 91 lines were losing the smell everyone desired and it would make since to replace breeding males with the i-95 that shit brings the terps and power. I have an idea why 91 is no longer being breed with but I wanted to hear some one else say it too


----------



## taco40 (Apr 28, 2022)

Smoking some Fam 95 rn. It's Chem 3/Star Dawg x I-95. Nice chem taste and strong enough buzz. I grew them in a tough environment so they could have performed much better. Didn't take cuts. There is definitely something in these to work with.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 28, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Does anyone know why jj quit breeding with the chem 91? I heard that his 91 lines were losing the smell everyone desired and it would make since to replace breeding males with the i-95 that shit brings the terps and power. I have an idea why 91 is no longer being breed with but I wanted to hear some one else say it too


I breeds like shit compared the the D and the 4


----------



## Lungebox (Apr 28, 2022)

Skittlez12 said:


> Anyone ran the HP 21? Got it as a freebie. Really looking forward to running this sour d pack. Been 15+ years since I had a true sour.
> View attachment 5113146


Popping a few hp21s in mid june. Definitely curious.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 30, 2022)

Soure Creme, nice easy to grow plants. Finished two of them at 9.5 weeks. Good trich coverage, medium smell- nice and potent. Expected a lil more smell but does have some funk.


----------



## mages (Jun 4, 2022)

Just threw all my top dawg girls into flower today. My male female ratios were 3/4 girls on Stardawg ix, BG Skunk, and NYC Haze. 2/4 girls on African c Haze and Sour 91, 1/4 girls on sour p 21. I threw the BG Skunks outside for the summer.
The African c Haze stems were sticky when I was taking cuttings. That’s always a good sign.


----------



## OrganicInMo (Jun 5, 2022)

I can't find any info for SOG Diesel. Anyone familiar with this strain? Grow report? View attachment 20220605_095558.jpgView attachment 5145002


----------



## Dank Budz (Jun 6, 2022)

OrganicInMo said:


> I can't find any info for SOG Diesel. Anyone familiar with this strain? Grow report? View attachment 5144999View attachment 5145000View attachment 5145002


Idk about sog diesel, but I want that star fucker, got double star was going to get both but was sold out


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 6, 2022)

I got the double star, he said by e-mail it was a tad more potent than the star fucker, or the Krippy cross,got ChemDD set back. I passed on the stardawg ix cause of the purple, Anyone ever done the z gorilla, it was a freebie, can’t find anyone grown any yet. How sweet it would be to be closer to Maine on his clone drops!


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Jun 6, 2022)

I never understood buying packs without knowing what you're getting....I understand some breeders like top Dawg, it's gonna have a 90+% chance of being fire.....but still....I like to get packs that I know genetically at least....never heard of SOG Diesel though....I'm guessing some type of OG crossed to either sour or onycd


----------



## OrganicInMo (Jun 6, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> I never understood buying packs without knowing what you're getting.


I bought the Star Fucker off an auction website. The SOG Diesel was an open pack freebie that was included.


----------



## Dank Budz (Jun 6, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> I got the double star, he said by e-mail it was a tad more potent than the star fucker, or the Krippy cross,got ChemDD set back. I passed on the stardawg ix cause of the purple, Anyone ever done the z gorilla, it was a freebie, can’t find anyone grown any yet. How sweet it would be to be closer to Maine on his clone drops!


Oh nice good to know, I didn't even see the krippy cross, need more chem in my library and that cross sounded so good


----------



## Pi$tol (Jun 6, 2022)

SOG diesel is (Tahoe OG x Tres Dawg) x (AJ Sour Diesel x Double Dawg) @OrganicInMo


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Jun 7, 2022)

You know I find it strange that he's close with AJ and they all claim AJs sour to be the best/original....but then JJ has his own sour separate from AJs (as far as I know there's no AJ sour in it)....is AJs cut in THAT bad of shape?


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 7, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> You know I find it strange that he's close with AJ and they all claim AJs sour to be the best/original....but then JJ has his own sour separate from AJs (as far as I know there's no AJ sour in it)....is AJs cut in THAT bad of shape?


Might be tired of it. Seems like Karma’s is the one to have lately.


----------



## SAMMAEL&LILY (Jun 7, 2022)

You can actually copyright your strains name and genetic profile. And in legal records states sew people for growing your genetics.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 7, 2022)

Sewing is usually done by a tailor or seamstress. Aside from that, no you can’t! If and only if you get a registered copyright © or a trademark ™️ then you are legally defensible. However achieving a genetic trademark or copyright on cannabis? Good luck with that. lol


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jun 7, 2022)

I think a solid example is Jaleel White/Purple Urkle/"It's Purpl" strain/brand. It doesn't mean you can't sell something crossed with Purple Urkle, or hell even make F2s or S1s or whatever you want and reselling those even as Purple Urkle, but you can't use his likeness or anything infringing on his trademark(s).

Here's another example:

I just got some testers which have male Top Dawg lineage; if i were so inclined or smart enough/had enough time knowledge etc, what's to stop me from profitting off of these and never so much as tipping my brim to not only JJNYC, but also Gromer(?) (Carl's Shoes) OR most importantly the gracious "chucker" who gave me these?? I would never do that, but the more I read about breeders and lineages and this-n-that, a lot of foundations are built upon such behavior, loosely speaking. I dunno, it's just hard sometimes to sift the b.s. and ultimately I just look for what i like/can afford/can obtain.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jun 16, 2022)

sour diesel bx4 day 43


and the very impressive i-80 (i-95 x sour diesel bx3) those motherfuckers are heavy dense and staaaaanky like oil rags/pine/shaving cream, very impressed so far, i have 8 females, 0 nanners
i'm doing a pheno hunt but i'm running the clones, i have the plants from seed backed up in veg.


none of those are growing feeder roots in organic soil haha, years of hydro and they forgot how soil works?


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Jun 16, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> sour diesel bx4 day 43
> View attachment 5150387
> 
> and the very impressive i-80 (i-95 x sour diesel bx3) those motherfuckers are heavy dense and staaaaanky like oil rags/pine/shaving cream, very impressed so far, i have 8 females, 0 nanners
> ...


Both those look awesome man, great job


----------



## OrganicInMo (Jun 17, 2022)

Anyone ever use seedauctions.com? Good/bad experience?


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 8, 2022)

H0LLYW00D said:


> sour diesel bx4 day 43


Very nice, and very close to the original clone. This is why I always send people to Topdawg for Sour D seeds, most of the other lines around are based on the Rez line, which can be good, but none match the original. I hope you follow up with more pics as these two progress!


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jul 9, 2022)

@Rurumo hell yeah!

sour diesel bx4 day 66 not too happy in organic soil but it's a plant!



i-80 day 66 i'm impressed strong odor too, chem rubber pine


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 11, 2022)

Cal-mag


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 11, 2022)

SAMMAEL&LILY said:


> You can actually copyright your strains name and genetic profile. And in legal records states sew people for growing your genetics.


What?
Interesting troll
WELCOME TO RIU


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 11, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> I think a solid example is Jaleel White/Purple Urkle/"It's Purpl" strain/brand. It doesn't mean you can't sell something crossed with Purple Urkle, or hell even make F2s or S1s or whatever you want and reselling those even as Purple Urkle, but you can't use his likeness or anything infringing on his trademark(s).
> 
> Here's another example:
> View attachment 5145866
> I just got some testers which have male Top Dawg lineage; if i were so inclined or smart enough/had enough time knowledge etc, what's to stop me from profitting off of these and never so much as tipping my brim to not only JJNYC, but also Gromer(?) (Carl's Shoes) OR most importantly the gracious "chucker" who gave me these?? I would never do that, but the more I read about breeders and lineages and this-n-that, a lot of foundations are built upon such behavior, loosely speaking. I dunno, it's just hard sometimes to sift the b.s. and ultimately I just look for what i like/can afford/can obtain.


Those strains look familiar, Buddertons?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 11, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Those strains look familiar, Buddertons?
> View attachment 5161704


Yessir!


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 11, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Yessir!


Nice!!!! Wasn't sure cause he has some nice packaging usually, saw a few new ones with some pretty sic little stickers on the front.

Buddertons a Awsome dude!!! Very generous with his beans.
Hope you find something killer in those!!!


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 11, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Nice!!!! Wasn't sure cause he has some nice packaging usually, saw a few new ones with some pretty sic little stickers on the front.
> 
> Buddertons a Awsome dude!!! Very generous with his beans.
> Hope you find something killer in those!!!


Sorry for a quick off-topic but yeah man, i just popped a couple of his other testers and one of em had a REALLY unique cardamom vibe to it!



I have a whole other tester pack of Meat Breath x Sherb Breath but i think i wana do one of these NYC Chem crosses next.


----------



## Chickencutlets (Jul 19, 2022)

Anyone have suggestions on a sativa strain not a haze from JJ?


----------



## Kami Samurai (Jul 19, 2022)

Just to share. JJ did not verify the cuts of Guava on Strainly. The ones listed as verified. He said he didn’t know if they were real.


----------



## Hoss8455 (Jul 22, 2022)

GMO x (Grape Ape x Tres Haze)


----------



## Hoss8455 (Aug 1, 2022)

Here's the parents for my upcoming F2 seed run. Female used was grown out by a pal and those are his flower pics. He popped the male as well but that is my flower run of him. The pal that popped doesn't keep males. They are GMO x (Grape Ape x Tres Haze). The male is incredibly hardy and resistant with a nice earthy Skunky stem rub. Pal says the nose is acrid fermenting fruit and coffee. Today he said "I'm pleased to say that it's one of the most potent and long lasting highs that I've had in a long time." Shout out to Money Mike for these and my pal for sharing.


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 1, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> Here's the parents for my upcoming F2 seed run. Female used was grown out by a pal and those are his flower pics. He popped the male as well but that is my flower run of him. The pal that popped doesn't keep males. They are GMO x (Grape Ape x Tres Haze). The male is incredibly hardy and resistant with a nice earthy Skunky stem rub. Pal says the nose is acrid fermenting fruit and coffee. Today he said "I'm pleased to say that it's one of the most potent and long lasting highs that I've had in a long time." Shout out to Money Mike for these and my pal for sharing. View attachment 5173195View attachment 5173196View attachment 5173197View attachment 5173198View attachment 5173199


Talk about some ganja spears, nice work


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Aug 1, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> Here's the parents for my upcoming F2 seed run. Female used was grown out by a pal and those are his flower pics. He popped the male as well but that is my flower run of him. The pal that popped doesn't keep males. They are GMO x (Grape Ape x Tres Haze). The male is incredibly hardy and resistant with a nice earthy Skunky stem rub. Pal says the nose is acrid fermenting fruit and coffee. Today he said "I'm pleased to say that it's one of the most potent and long lasting highs that I've had in a long time." Shout out to Money Mike for these and my pal for sharing. View attachment 5173195View attachment 5173196View attachment 5173197View attachment 5173198View attachment 5173199


That's awesome but maybe call it GATS instead, being GTH to pretty much everyone means Ghost Train Haze lol


----------



## Hoss8455 (Aug 1, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> That's awesome but maybe call it GATS instead, being GTH to pretty much everyone means Ghost Train Haze lol


Yea I've heard that a bunch. That was the name written in sharpie on the pack my pal got from the breeder.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 27, 2022)

Got 4 creme 4 seedlings going and just put 4 garlic creme beans in germination. 

A buddy on another forum has a creme 4 that looks superb and greasy.


----------



## Learning1234 (Sep 11, 2022)

Finally going to run the Sour Dubb Diesel and Orange Piff I have from him. I’ll save the F2s for some other time. Not expecting much from the Orange Piff, but I have the beans already.


----------



## MySundaysBest (Sep 14, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Finally going to run the Sour Dubb Diesel and Orange Piff I have from him. I’ll save the F2s for some other time. Not expecting much from the Orange Piff, but I have the beans already.


Just popped a few of the Sour Dubb Diesels myself. Hoping for some good phenos.


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 4, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Got 4 creme 4 seedlings going and just put 4 garlic creme beans in germination.
> 
> A buddy on another forum has a creme 4 that looks superb and greasy.


How was that garlic crème brother?


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 4, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> Here's the parents for my upcoming F2 seed run. Female used was grown out by a pal and those are his flower pics. He popped the male as well but that is my flower run of him. The pal that popped doesn't keep males. They are GMO x (Grape Ape x Tres Haze). The male is incredibly hardy and resistant with a nice earthy Skunky stem rub. Pal says the nose is acrid fermenting fruit and coffee. Today he said "I'm pleased to say that it's one of the most potent and long lasting highs that I've had in a long time." Shout out to Money Mike for these and my pal for sharing. View attachment 5173195View attachment 5173196View attachment 5173197View attachment 5173198View attachment 5173199


Holy donkey dicks! Very nicely done my friend


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 4, 2022)

TopShelftrees said:


> How was that garlic crème brother?


I had some shit happened and wasn't able to finish flowering them out. Vegging the clone out now to try again.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Dec 4, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Finally going to run the Sour Dubb Diesel and Orange Piff I have from him. I’ll save the F2s for some other time. Not expecting much from the Orange Piff, but I have the beans already.


Tbh, even though I fucks with sour dubb, I'd be more excited for orange piff....then again, I love haze (especially piff) lol


----------



## toomp (Dec 12, 2022)

Cannacal04 said:


> View attachment 5086757
> Gonna start with 2 cause it's been giving me good female luck with the last 2 topdawg packs... very excited 2 have some cheese in my stable in the near future


UPDATE?


----------



## buddygrows (Dec 23, 2022)

Gonna run Star Dawg IX and Dirty Taxi first. I need to track down a Sour Diesel f4


----------



## TopShelftrees (Dec 24, 2022)

Damn! Very nice choices to start. Looking forward to watching those, dirty taxi is a great strain, great medicine! And Stardawg…. Well it’s self explanatory. Been looking for that SD myself for a while now, can’t find karmas or TD ffs. That I-95 is an absolute gem! That one definitely deserves a seed run.


----------



## GreenToAsT (Dec 24, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> I need to track down a Sour Diesel f4


I got 5 going (vegetation week 2) right now, the pack I got via strainly had a bad germination rate though. I got them via Keeko, I think he restocks TopDawg in January.


----------



## buddygrows (Dec 24, 2022)

GreenToAsT said:


> I got 5 going (vegetation week 2) right now, the pack I got via strainly had a bad germination rate though. I got them via Keeko, I think he restocks TopDawg in January.


I sell on there too I like Keeko. I just hit JJ up about the restock, I'd definitely rather get a new pack. I'll update on here about germ rate for whatever I decide to pop first


----------



## GreenToAsT (Dec 24, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> I sell on there too


Good too know  


buddygrows said:


> I like Keeko


Me too, all though I left way too much money there, I also got the I-95 BX3 via him.


buddygrows said:


> I just hit JJ up about the restock, I'd definitely rather get a new pack.


I totally understand that. I hit him up because of the germination rate, he told me that he got mixed reviews for the F4´s.


----------



## buddygrows (Dec 24, 2022)

GreenToAsT said:


> Good too know
> 
> Me too, all though I left way too much money there, I also got the I-95 BX3 via him.
> 
> I totally understand that. I hit him up because of the germination rate, he told me that he got mixed reviews for the F4´s.


I had the I-95 BX3 too I wish I just kept it lol. Hopefully the new ones have a better germ rate


----------



## Cannacal04 (Dec 25, 2022)

toomp said:


> UPDATE?


One didn't germ and the other ended up being a male, I've got another pineapple diesel going rn and will dip back into the cheese pack soon


----------

